# Post prices of Korean clinics here!



## Deleted member 448829

Hi, 

We have all contacted various clinics for price quotes. I was thinking it might be helpful if each of us post our quotes (or final surgery price) here and list the name of the clinic and the applicable procedure.

Thanks!


----------



## qri

Great idea! Much easier to have it in one thread.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

I guess I'll start, since I started the thread as well.

I was quoted $3500-4000 for silicone rhinoplasty at Wonjin. 

$4445 for silicone rhinoplasty at Item.

$3500-4500 for silicone rhinoplasty at Oz


----------



## Mina2013

Here are all the price quote I got so far:
Zygoma reduction:
     1. Pitangui :5.000.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
     2. Babobagi: 5.50.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
     3. Small Face 6.000.000 krw (Just received email from them stated that from next month, the price will go up by 1.000.000 krw)
     4. Grand :5.000.000 krw - 5.500.000 krw
     5. ID :6.000.000 krw
Rhinoplasty:
     1. Pitangui: 2.500.000 krw (Shocking cheap!!!!!)
     2. Babobagi :3.500.000 krw - 4.500.000 krw + Alar reduction 1.500.000 krw - 1.800.000 krw
     3. ID : 4.500.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
     4. Shimmian : $4800
     5.  BK: $4000-$4500 USD


----------



## Flytoseoul

Mina2013 said:


> Here are all the price quote I got so far:
> Zygoma reduction:
> 1. Pitangui :5.000.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 2. Babobagi: 5.50.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 3. Small Face 6.000.000 krw (Just received email from them stated that from next month, the price will go up by 1.000.000 krw)
> 4. Grand :5.000.000 krw - 5.500.000 krw
> 5. ID :6.000.000 krw
> Rhinoplasty:
> 1. Pitangui: 2.500.000 krw (Shocking cheap!!!!!)
> 2. Babobagi :3.500.000 krw - 4.500.000 krw + Alar reduction 1.500.000 krw - 1.800.000 krw
> 3. ID : 4.500.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 4. Shimmian : $4800
> 5.  BK: $4000-$4500 USD


Adding on : dream 5.8m krw


----------



## kittygaga123

Mina2013 said:


> Here are all the price quote I got so far:
> Zygoma reduction:
> 1. Pitangui :5.000.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 2. Babobagi: 5.50.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 3. Small Face 6.000.000 krw (Just received email from them stated that from next month, the price will go up by 1.000.000 krw)
> 4. Grand :5.000.000 krw - 5.500.000 krw
> 5. ID :6.000.000 krw
> Rhinoplasty:
> 1. Pitangui: 2.500.000 krw (Shocking cheap!!!!!)
> 2. Babobagi :3.500.000 krw - 4.500.000 krw + Alar reduction 1.500.000 krw - 1.800.000 krw
> 3. ID : 4.500.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 4. Shimmian : $4800
> 5.  BK: $4000-$4500 USD



Is your quote above is in Korean money? (krw) grrr..BK is expensive I would rather do it in the U.S. it only cost $2000-$3000.


----------



## Mina2013

kittygaga123 said:


> Is your quote above is in Korean money? (krw) grrr..BK is expensive I would rather do it in the U.S. it only cost $2000-$3000.


Yes, the price is in Korean money. It cost only $2000-$3000 in the U.S? Which clinic? I sent my pic to various doctor in Beverly Hill and the price range from $12000-$17000 for Rhinoplasty. So expensive!!!!


----------



## theuglyduckling

How come the price is way high? Grand gave me their price for rhinoplasty (bridge + tip) this week which cost 2,750,000 KRW. For OZ, their open rhinoplasty (septal cartilage graft) is 3,850,000 KRW.


----------



## fabienne16

Hey everybody,

I was wondering what is an average or normal price for double eyelid surgery in Korea. I'm sure it has already been brought up in this forum but I'm new here and I don't want to read all those 1000 comments of different threads to find out. 

greetz


----------



## Mina2013

theuglyduckling said:


> How come the price is way high? Grand gave me their price for rhinoplasty (bridge + tip) this week which cost 2,750,000 KRW. For OZ, their open rhinoplasty (septal cartilage graft) is 3,850,000 KRW.


Really? I just sent them my picture for the consultation and they told me the price. I think I'm being over charged.


----------



## Obin

Can anyone tell me what will be the cost for v-line surgery?


----------



## Deleted member 448829

I'm very curious about View's prices... Anyone has them? I was leaning towards Wonjin, but I've been told View has very dramatic changes.


----------



## motherhen

fabienne16 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I was wondering what is an average or normal price for double eyelid surgery in Korea. I'm sure it has already been brought up in this forum but I'm new here and I don't want to read all those 1000 comments of different threads to find out.
> 
> greetz


1.5-2.0 million won or $1500-2000USD


----------



## fabienne16

motherhen said:


> 1.5-2.0 million won or $1500-2000USD


thank for your reply! @motherhen


----------



## astrodark

These are some of the quotes I obtained online:

Rhino:
  1. Pitangui: 2.5M - 3M KRW (Nose bridge augmentation + tipplasty); 1.2M - 1.8M KRW (Alar reduction)
  2. Teuimps: 3M KRW
  3. OZ: 4.4M KRW (Augmentation + alar reduction)
  4. Item: 5M KRW
  5. Chungdam U: 3000 - 4000 USD (Augmentation + tipplasty); 1000 - 1500 USD (Alar reduction)

Eyes:
  1. Pitangui: 1M - 1.2M KRW (non-incisional); 1M (Ptosis correction)
  2. Teuimps: 2.5M - 3M KRW (non-incisional + ptosis)
  3. OZ: 2.5M KRW (ptosis); 660,000 KRW (medial epicanthoplasty)
  3. Item: 2.3M KRW (full incisional + ptosis)
  4. Chungdam U: 1500 USD (non-incisional); 1000 USD (ptosis); 1000 USD (medial epicanthoplasty)

V-line:
  1. Item: 8M KRW
  2. Regen: 10M KRW
  3. Small-face: 9M KRW

Will update with prices after consultation once I visit the clinics.


----------



## Mina2013

Adding on:
Semin clinic:
      Nose : $5800
      Zygoma : $10700 ()
(Semin explain that they used different method than other clinics so they can prevent complications such as sagging, non-union, asymmetry, cheek droop....)


----------



## Deleted member 448829

councilmage said:


> These are some of the quotes I obtained online:
> 
> Rhino:
> 1. Pitangui: 2.5M - 3M KRW (Nose bridge augmentation + tipplasty); 1.2M - 1.8M KRW (Alar reduction)
> 2. Teuimps: 3M KRW
> 3. OZ: 4.4M KRW (Augmentation + alar reduction)
> 4. Item: 5M KRW
> 5. Chungdam U: 3000 - 4000 USD (Augmentation + tipplasty); 1000 - 1500 USD (Alar reduction)
> 
> Eyes:
> 1. Pitangui: 1M - 1.2M KRW (non-incisional); 1M (Ptosis correction)
> 2. Teuimps: 2.5M - 3M KRW (non-incisional + ptosis)
> 3. OZ: 2.5M KRW (ptosis); 660,000 KRW (medial epicanthoplasty)
> 3. Item: 2.3M KRW (full incisional + ptosis)
> 4. Chungdam U: 1500 USD (non-incisional); 1000 USD (ptosis); 1000 USD (medial epicanthoplasty)
> 
> V-line:
> 1. Item: 8M KRW
> 2. Regen: 10M KRW
> 3. Small-face: 9M KRW
> 
> Will update with prices after consultation once I visit the clinics.


What did the 3M KRW for Teium include/what kind of rhinoplasty is that for?


----------



## astrodark

ladybugz said:


> What did the 3M KRW for Teium include/what kind of rhinoplasty is that for?



Nose augmentation and tipplasty. Seems suspiciously cheap. 

I wonder how good they are for rhino since everyone mainly goes there for eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

That's what I'm wondering too -- I am looking for a very big change, not subtle results. Teium is very affordable but not sure they can deliver.


----------



## Greenderss

For my surgery at Regen I had 
Zygoma reduction  
Jaw reduction
V-line
Chin reduction 
Upper and lower eyelid surgery
Thread lift
Total was $22000 or 25 mil Won but I do not remember individual costs. Clinic was also nice to remove additional 10% of total surgery government tax that you supposed to pay but some clinics wont charge that if you bring cash. I did not bring cash and still was waived, but do not expect that as 100% deal as consultation girl told me I looked like a nice person and gave me free filler as well, as my budget was only 25 mil Won.

I visited other clinics as well and they would quote me 25mil for just facial contouring no upper/lower eyelid and thread lift or filler so I chose Regen and am really happy with results.


----------



## Letsgetlound200

Greenderss said:


> For my surgery at Regen I had
> Zygoma reduction
> Jaw reduction
> V-line
> Chin reduction
> Upper and lower eyelid surgery
> Thread lift
> Total was $22000 or 25 mil Won but I do not remember individual costs. Clinic was also nice to remove additional 10% of total surgery government tax that you supposed to pay but some clinics wont charge that if you bring cash. I did not bring cash and still was waived, but do not expect that as 100% deal as consultation girl told me I looked like a nice person and gave me free filler as well, as my budget was only 25 mil Won.
> 
> I visited other clinics as well and they would quote me 25mil for just facial contouring no upper/lower eyelid and thread lift or filler so I chose Regen and am really happy with results.


Hi greenderss. Could tell me more sbout your experience? N how is your result now? I might will get what you just got. So nervous. Is possible can i see ur pics?


----------



## isabelle89

These are the price I get quoted 
21/8 EverM - zygoma+v line 10m 
09/08 Cinderella - zygoma 6m,v line 12m,fat graft 2.5m,multi dimensional master piece circle eyes 2.2m
01/07 ksamsung - bone surgery 15-20m,eyelid 1.5-4.5m,nose 5.5-12m,lip 3-4m
13/8 TL - non incision 1.55m,incision 2.30m,epi canthoplasty 1.55m(each)
15/5 JK - i2pl 250usd,zygoma 4700usd,rhinoplasty 2200-3600 usd,fat graft 3300usd,lip 500usd,d.eyelid 1000-2000usd


----------



## isabelle89

Will update more ,currently waiting for real and small face reply .


----------



## shinyglittery

isabelle89 said:


> Will update more ,currently waiting for real and small face reply .


Thanks for this thread, can't wait for more prices! ^^ I'm especially interested in v-line prices (jaw/chin bone contouring/genioplasty), looking at Chungdam U, Pitangui, ID, Banobagi, Oz... I think the more people post prices for the same procedures at the same clinic the better, then it's easier to see if you're being overpriced~


----------



## Deleted member 448829

shinyglittery said:


> Thanks for this thread, can't wait for more prices! ^^ I'm especially interested in v-line prices (jaw/chin bone contouring/genioplasty), looking at Chungdam U, Pitangui, ID, Banobagi, Oz... I think the more people post prices for the same procedures at the same clinic the better, then it's easier to see if you're being overpriced~


Does anyone know where I could get my double-chin liposuctioned at the cheapest price? Please share any lipo cost here...


----------



## pres30

Here are some Email quotes I got

Grand  : Mandible reduction   5 mil won
             V-Line 9 mil -10 mil won

Wonjin :  Mandible 4.5 mil won
              V-Line  7 mil 7.5 mil won

The Clinic - Mandible V-line (not sure what exactly it means)$7,400 usd

Small Face - V-Line 10 mil won


----------



## Endymion

Face-line:

cheekbone   8.6M krw
v-line      14.3~21.4M krw

I laughed when I heard this price on the phone.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

TL totally tried to rip me off, too:

Rhinoplasty will cost KRW 7,700,000 and revision eye surgery will cost incision 3,400,000 

Um, no.


----------



## wrong PS

ladybugz said:


> TL totally tried to rip me off, too:
> 
> Rhinoplasty will cost KRW 7,700,000 and revision eye surgery will cost incision 3,400,000
> 
> Um, no.




hey TL plastic surgery you refering to? i was quoted that price starting only for rhinoplasty..
are you revision? mine is.. haha

i wonder can bargain or not.


----------



## Xiongs

Mini V-Line:
Small Face 6M KRW (They say they'll keep rising prices)
V Beauty 3.9M KRW


----------



## virgo86

ladybugz said:


> TL totally tried to rip me off, too:
> 
> Rhinoplasty will cost KRW 7,700,000 and revision eye surgery will cost incision 3,400,000
> 
> Um, no.


Info only. TL quote me usd4000 for double eyelid, ptosis and epi in email. But during face to face consultation 2 days ago, they quoted me usd6000. I have seen the doctor, the doctor looks busy but still patiently listen to my needs. But I have to crossed them out because that is not within my budget. I didnt show their email how much they quoted me initially. I am sure they are still many good doctors out there in seoul and charge us lesser. And indeed, among all of the clinics i visited, tl is the highest. Good luck guys!


----------



## Endymion

Did you bring your own translator for consulting? That could jerk up the quote


----------



## virgo86

Endymion said:


> Did you bring your own translator for consulting? That could jerk up the quote


Yes, i did bring my translator. That could be one of the reason too. Anyway, 2 hours after we left the clinic, the consultant called my translator to check whether i will do my surgey there, my translator told them that their price is the highest, and they said they couldnt lower down their price like other clinics and suggest me to do at other clinics ( yeah, of course). I think their strategy is quoting foreigner at lower price in email but during face to face consultation, they will charge you at the maximum  price because i do notice that their clinic is quite crowded and busy so they are not afraid of losing few customers at the moment.


----------



## Xiongs

Endymion said:


> Did you bring your own translator for consulting? That could jerk up the quote



Why does that raise cost?


----------



## Endymion

Xiongs said:


> Why does that raise cost?



Because they all take commissions from your surgery. The fee they charge for translation is barely profitable.


----------



## Eurasian_Girl

Quoted for rhinoplasty with hump removal, tip correction and alarplasty for 5M - 5.5M KRW from Pitangui.


----------



## Incognito81

*Banobagi*
Nose tip surgery:  3000000 won
Double eyelid surgery: 1800000 - 2000000 won

*BK Hospital*
Rhinoplasty: 3500~5500 USD (excluding 10% of tax)
Double eyelid surgery: 1500~2000 USD (excluding 10% tax)
Levator muscle weakness correction: around 1500 USD

*Shimmian*
Rhinoplasty: $4,800
eye surgery: $1,500 

*VIP*
eyelid/ptosis correction: US$3,500
rib cartilage rhinoplasty: US$9,500
paranasal augmentation with rib cartilage: US$2,000
geniolasty: US$5,000

*Grand*
rhinoplasty: 3,450,000 KRW to 3,770,000 KRW
eyelid surgery: 1,550,000 KRW to 1,700,000 KRW


----------



## maplelina

Incognito81 said:


> *Banobagi*
> Nose tip surgery:  3000000 won
> Double eyelid surgery: 1800000 - 2000000 won
> 
> *BK Hospital*
> Rhinoplasty: 3500~5500 USD (excluding 10% of tax)
> Double eyelid surgery: 1500~2000 USD (excluding 10% tax)
> Levator muscle weakness correction: around 1500 USD
> 
> *Shimmian*
> Rhinoplasty: $4,800
> eye surgery: $1,500
> 
> *VIP*
> eyelid/ptosis correction: US$3,500
> rib cartilage rhinoplasty: US$9,500
> paranasal augmentation with rib cartilage: US$2,000
> geniolasty: US$5,000
> 
> *Grand*
> rhinoplasty: 3,450,000 KRW to 3,770,000 KRW
> eyelid surgery: 1,550,000 KRW to 1,700,000 KRW




Umm, VIP quoted me US$12,000 for Rib R. Rhino


----------



## ChiV

wrong PS said:


> hey TL plastic surgery you refering to? i was quoted that price starting only for rhinoplasty..
> are you revision? mine is.. haha
> 
> i wonder can bargain or not.


Hi there, 
I got the same price (7,700,000) for nose revision which is surprisingly higher than I imagined. I've heard that TL charges highest price out of all clinics. Wonder if it is worth it. Bargaining should definitely be done but maybe not through email. Face-to-face might give us a higher chance, I'm not so sure tho. Is there any other clinics that you are considering and care to share? Thanks


----------



## Bella147

councilmage said:


> These are some of the quotes I obtained online:
> 
> Rhino:
> 1. Pitangui: 2.5M - 3M KRW (Nose bridge augmentation + tipplasty); 1.2M - 1.8M KRW (Alar reduction)
> 2. Teuimps: 3M KRW
> 3. OZ: 4.4M KRW (Augmentation + alar reduction)
> 4. Item: 5M KRW
> 5. Chungdam U: 3000 - 4000 USD (Augmentation + tipplasty); 1000 - 1500 USD (Alar reduction)
> 
> Eyes:
> 1. Pitangui: 1M - 1.2M KRW (non-incisional); 1M (Ptosis correction)
> 2. Teuimps: 2.5M - 3M KRW (non-incisional + ptosis)
> 3. OZ: 2.5M KRW (ptosis); 660,000 KRW (medial epicanthoplasty)
> 3. Item: 2.3M KRW (full incisional + ptosis)
> 4. Chungdam U: 1500 USD (non-incisional); 1000 USD (ptosis); 1000 USD (medial epicanthoplasty)
> 
> V-line:
> 1. Item: 8M KRW
> 2. Regen: 10M KRW
> 3. Small-face: 9M KRW
> 
> Will update with prices after consultation once I visit the clinics.


 

Are you sh1tting me?!?! sorry if i sound rude, but changdum U quoted me USD$5k for non-incis with ptosis and USD$5.5 for tip and alar - WTF?! I was only there in March 2013

Don't get me wrong, I think u got quoted some decent prices dude/dudette so roll with it  

BTW I wouldn't get anything else done at Teiums except eyes. This isn't coming from a hater or lover - I had my eyes done at Teiums and LOVE it. Very natural. HOWEVER, that's their specialty, nothing else. Dr Kwon works wonders with eyes.

I've seen changdum U eyes (in person) when I was in korea and they are some good work - Dr Lee. Migo was so-so for eyes, but for th eprice, not worth it IMHO. Although I'm kind of against Grand (long story, but the typical 'big clinic'), I saw 2 x their noses (IRL) and they looked good, I must admit - decent pricing also...wouldn't consider them for vline, 2-jaw  BUT this is just my opinion


----------



## cookiedee

Greenderss said:


> For my surgery at Regen I had
> Zygoma reduction
> Jaw reduction
> V-line
> Chin reduction
> Upper and lower eyelid surgery
> Thread lift
> Total was $22000 or 25 mil Won but I do not remember individual costs. Clinic was also nice to remove additional 10% of total surgery government tax that you supposed to pay but some clinics wont charge that if you bring cash. I did not bring cash and still was waived, but do not expect that as 100% deal as consultation girl told me I looked like a nice person and gave me free filler as well, as my budget was only 25 mil Won.
> 
> I visited other clinics as well and they would quote me 25mil for just facial contouring no upper/lower eyelid and thread lift or filler so I chose Regen and am really happy with results.


Hey Greenderrs, I'm really interested in getting my eyelids done at Regen! I've read good things about them on jaw and nose but almost nothing on their eyelid surgery. Do you think their results are more natural or dramatic? Could you post a before and after shot? Did you do an online consult with them before going to korea?


----------



## Bella147

cookiedee said:


> Hey Greenderrs, I'm really interested in getting my eyelids done at Regen! I've read good things about them on jaw and nose but almost nothing on their eyelid surgery. Do you think their results are more natural or dramatic? Could you post a before and after shot? Did you do an online consult with them before going to korea?


 
hey cookie

regen is more natural, if u ask me. r u wanting natural or dramatic?

*Natural*
Tieums
Regen
Changdum U
Migo
JK

*Dolly-eyes / dramatic*
View
Cinderella
Dream
Jewellery

I'm deliberately not commenting about whether or not I think they're good as I think it very subjective and don't want to seem like a promoter. Besides I think everyone should do their own independant research  

Hopefully I've given you somewhere to start


----------



## cookiedee

Bella147 said:


> hey cookie
> 
> regen is more natural, if u ask me. r u wanting natural or dramatic?
> 
> *Natural*
> Tieums
> Regen
> Changdum U
> Migo
> JK
> 
> *Dolly-eyes / dramatic*
> View
> Cinderella
> Dream
> Jewellery
> 
> I'm deliberately not commenting about whether or not I think they're good as I think it very subjective and don't want to seem like a promoter. Besides I think everyone should do their own independant research
> 
> Hopefully I've given you somewhere to start


Omigosh Bella, THANKS SO MUCH!!! Your post is really really helpful! I actually want a natural pretty result ^^ Dolly eyes is also tempting but I've seen eyes after surgery that look like alien eyes because they're too big and look like their eyeballs are going to pop out :/ I guess I should cross Cinderella and Dream off my list :o! 

have you gotten any surgery done yourself? I have read so many good things about Teium on double eyelid surgery but their website isn't working...  I don't know if that means they've closed down...? Surely not :/


----------



## shinyglittery

I emailed everM, they said v-line surgery is 8-9Mwon by itself but if you get other surgeries you get a discount (you can negotiate it) but with just one surgery the price is fixed. Hope that helps someone 

Bella147, thank you for posting that list! ^-^


----------



## Xiongs

Endymion said:


> Because they all take commissions from your surgery. The fee they charge for translation is barely profitable.



All translators? Even if you don't take clinic recommendations from them?


----------



## shinyglittery

Xiongs said:


> All translators? Even if you don't take clinic recommendations from them?



@Endymion $150/day = barely profitable? Even if after expenses it was *half* of that (and you can bet it's not that little) that's over $1800 (almost 2M won) if you work 25 days a month, you can barely live on that in Korea? Funny since the minimum wage is 361,600 won...

-----------------------------------------------

I've been making a list of all the different prices but it's still full of holes... see for yourself... ^^; I also have nothing on Real Regen Dream Jewelry TL or Bandoeye and only v-line price for everM... if anyone wants to help me by sending me more prices I'd be so grateful ^-^ I'll update any prices I get and post it here so everyone can benefit from it ^_^

link to full-sized image: http://s22.postimg.org/q1qblz6pp/psprices.jpg / http://postimg.org/image/q1qblz6pp/


----------



## lautan

For JK Plastic, I was given very broad ranges.

For V-line, between $4,000 and $15,000 USD

For Rhinoplasty, between $2,000 and $5,000

Considering the photos on their three websites, it is not a very good place to do V-line unless you want a very rounded, natural jaw shape


----------



## shinyglittery

lautan, thanks for the info ^^

Ps. I posted a new thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...t-clinics-contact-info-and-prices-836595.html


----------



## Endymion

shinyglittery said:


> @Endymion $150/day = barely profitable? Even if after expenses it was *half* of that (and you can bet it's not that little) that's over $1800 (almost 2M won) if you work 25 days a month, you can barely live on that in Korea? Funny since the minimum wage is 361,600 won...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> I've been making a list of all the different prices but it's still full of holes... see for yourself... ^^; I also have nothing on Real Regen Dream Jewelry TL or Bandoeye and only v-line price for everM... if anyone wants to help me by sending me more prices I'd be so grateful ^-^ I'll update any prices I get and post it here so everyone can benefit from it ^_^
> 
> link to full-sized image: http://s22.postimg.org/q1qblz6pp/psprices.jpg / http://postimg.org/image/q1qblz6pp/



$150 is for each client, not every day. It includes the consultation, surgery company and a few follow up visit. Does it still sound profitable to you? Seoul is not a cheap place to live.

And my point is that they all take hefty commission from your surgery. That's where their real profit comes. Those translators make way more than you would guess. It is an unscrupulous business.


----------



## shinyglittery

Endymion said:


> . That's where their real profit comes. Those translators make way more than you would guess. It is an unscrupulous business.



I know they take 30-40% (No clinic gives 50% I think but I might be wrong! Then again, the clinics don't always know anything about their commission so they could take 200% if they wanted...), no guessing necessary ^^ We agree it's an unscrupulous business... It just sounded like you were defending them. Seoul is an expensive city... if you need new clothes, new electronics and new makeup every day and a new car twice a year...  Ps. yes it sounds very profitable, all translators make you pay for your own taxis etc... And even if they paid for some things you can rest assured it's a tiny fraction of what you're paying them


----------



## kittygaga123

ladybugz said:


> TL totally tried to rip me off, too:
> 
> Rhinoplasty will cost KRW 7,700,000 and revision eye surgery will cost incision 3,400,000
> 
> Um, no.



Yeah, you are getting rip off. the fees for eyelid surgery from Pitangui is 1,500,000-2,000,000 which is equivalent to US$1,400 - US$1,900, 
Rhinoplasty cost 3,500,000 US$3,300


----------



## Deleted member 448829

carla2 said:


> Hi, US is costly, so only I am trying to get the nose job done at Korea. My friend suggested me to go to Pitangui. Another one said BK was the best. BK is costlier if I got by this post. Can anybody suggest which of these prices is correct?


A lot of people say that Pitangui is cheap, but when I emailed them, they quoted me nearly as much as VIP and TL (the most expensive clinics). I guess they are cheap if you ONLY need a silicone implant and that's it. They tried to charge me alarplasty, tiplasty, silicone implant, etc. separately. I emailed them again asking them to confirm (people on this board suggested that I might have read it wrong) -- it was correct, they charge each portion separately!!


----------



## shinyglittery

carla2 said:


> Hi, US is costly, so only I am trying to get the nose job done at Korea. My friend suggested me to go to Pitangui. Another one said BK was the best. BK is costlier if I got by this post. Can anybody suggest which of these prices is correct?



I wouldn't use BK for anything, my notes on them: 
"Many botched surg! Factory!
-BK is in top 10 sued clinics!!
-very bad aftercare
-the dr is a psycho
max nights stay at bk = 3?
you can buy pumpkin juice @ pharmacy next to BK "

I don't even have their prices listed, didn't think worth including in my price list ^_^

Pitangui, I have these prices: 

-osteotomy		*		"4.2-4.66M won/$3.9-4.3k
23.8-26.4&#20803; / 2900-3200 "

-alarplasty				"(reduction)
1.45M won/$1300
7900 &#20803; / 1000 "

Rhino augment.				"(paranasal aug.)
1.95-2.5M won/$1.8-2.3
11-14.1k &#20803; / 1.4-1.7k "


----------



## shinyglittery

ladybugz said:


> A lot of people say that Pitangui is cheap, but when I emailed them, they quoted me nearly as much as VIP and TL (the most expensive clinics). I guess they are cheap if you ONLY need a silicone implant and that's it. They tried to charge me alarplasty, tiplasty, silicone implant, etc. separately. I emailed them again asking them to confirm (people on this board suggested that I might have read it wrong) -- it was correct, they charge each portion separately!!



That's not very nice! In many clinics one is included in the other... Also in some clinics alarplasty and tipplasty are included in the price of osteotomy (bone shaving/molding of the nose) 
Chungdam U for example chargers 3.8M won/$3500/21500 &#20803; / 2600  for osteotomy and alar/bulbuous and tipplasty are included... I think implant might not be included though but I'm not sure?

The important thing is to always ask what is included in the price ^^ Not just surgery but aftercare/medication as well! Otherwise you'll end up paying a lot more than you thought...


----------



## Deleted member 448829

shinyglittery said:


> That's not very nice! In many clinics one is included in the other... Also in some clinics alarplasty and tipplasty are included in the price of osteotomy (bone shaving/molding of the nose)
> Chungdam U for example chargers 3.8M won/$3500/21500 &#20803; / 2600  for osteotomy and alar/bulbuous and tipplasty are included... I think implant might not be included though but I'm not sure?
> 
> The important thing is to always ask what is included in the price ^^ Not just surgery but aftercare/medication as well! Otherwise you'll end up paying a lot more than you thought...


Yep, I concur. If you have a simple enough nose and all you need is an implant, I'm sure you'll get a great deal anywhere. If you need a ton of things done to it (like I do), you need to be really careful to ask for an all-inclusive price.


----------



## adamseoul

I live in Seoul and speak enough Korean to get by, I initially emailed a few places about a lower bleth my prices were about $3000 including fat grafting. My office is in Sinsa and on the way there I went into a place asking about the same thing, got quoted 3 million won for the same thing plus mild upper bleth, I spose refreshing my western upper eyelids would be no more complicated than doing Asian eyelid surgery.
These translators are ripping you off, talk the seller down and talk the buyer up. $150 per day is enough to live on in Seoul, 2 million won per month is so much more than you would earn working in a cafe or retail shop and is about all a medium skilled office worker could ever hope to make. A translator getting $150 per day and a million or more won per week of commissions is gettin rich and living large! A regular doctor here earns about 5 million per month.


----------



## adamseoul

One thing also you have to remember about BK is they are a surgery mega factory, they see as many patients in a week as most other places would see in a month so they are going to be the most sued and have more cases that go wrong as with this type of stuff there is always going to be a percentage of bad outcomes.


----------



## shinyglittery

adamseoul said:


> I live in Seoul and speak enough Korean to get by, I initially emailed a few places about a lower bleth my prices were about $3000 including fat grafting. My office is in Sinsa and on the way there I went into a place asking about the same thing, got quoted 3 million won for the same thing plus mild upper bleth, I spose refreshing my western upper eyelids would be no more complicated than doing Asian eyelid surgery.
> These translators are ripping you off, talk the seller down and talk the buyer up. $150 per day is enough to live on in Seoul, 2 million won per month is so much more than you would earn working in a cafe or retail shop and is about all a medium skilled office worker could ever hope to make. A translator getting $150 per day and a million or more won per week of commissions is gettin rich and living large! A regular doctor here earns about 5 million per month.



adam thank you for posting that, I never like it when people try to justify the translators' greed as something necessary... it's greed, pure and simple!but... what do you mean lower bleph 3M including fat grafting? 3M is SUPER expensive for lower bleph even with 'love band' grafting imo... did you mean lower bleph + fat grafting on your face like forehead or cheeks or chin? because that would make more sense... sorry just not sure what you mean ^^

ps. i hope you're not trying to justify hurrying surgeries and not taking proper care of your patients and not hiring proper specialists in order to make more money... it's not right...


----------



## adamseoul

shinyglittery said:


> adam thank you for posting that, I never like it when people try to justify the translators' greed as something necessary... it's greed, pure and simple!but... what do you mean lower bleph 3M including fat grafting? 3M is SUPER expensive for lower bleph even with 'love band' grafting imo... did you mean lower bleph + fat grafting on your face like forehead or cheeks or chin? because that would make more sense... sorry just not sure what you mean ^^
> 
> ps. i hope you're not trying to justify hurrying surgeries and not taking proper care of your patients and not hiring proper specialists in order to make more money... it's not right...


Hi shinyglittery cheers, the 3M price I got was from an online form, some kind of place that supposedly gets you the best surgeons and price etc.. I think they must have got a 2M price then tacked a million on it and hoped for the best. I think a proper price for this including fat transfer from abdomen to the area around the orbital rim and just a little below it is around 2M.

Im not justifying them doing shoddy work, its just they are so huge so you will hear about more of their failed cases. Im amazed to see their office tower of surgery each day wow.
A surgery in Korea that consistently does shoddy work will not stay in business very long.
Its hard for foreigners getting surgery here. There are three problems, almost impossible to sue the surgery, no risk to the surgeries bottom line or reputation from botching it and also Korean peoples prejudice against to some extent western people but to a large extent other Asians. They even kind of even think nothing of Koreans who were born in Korea but raised in America. If there is a less experienced or skillful surgeon on their team then that is the one you will be getting. Its not just about their prejudice, its the ease that Korean customers can sue them and more importantly to them its that these young Korean customers go to Universities with 30 or 40 thousand students and will damage the surgeries name if something goes wrong.


----------



## shinyglittery

adamseoul said:


> Hi shinyglittery cheers, the 3M price I got was from an online form, some kind of place that supposedly gets you the best surgeons and price etc.. I think they must have got a 2M price then tacked a million on it and hoped for the best. I think a proper price for this including fat transfer from abdomen to the area around the orbital rim and just a little below it is around 2M.
> 
> Im not justifying them doing shoddy work, its just they are so huge so you will hear about more of their failed cases. Im amazed to see their office tower of surgery each day wow.
> A surgery in Korea that consistently does shoddy work will not stay in business very long.
> Its hard for foreigners getting surgery here. There are three problems, almost impossible to sue the surgery, no risk to the surgeries bottom line or reputation from botching it and also Korean peoples prejudice against to some extent western people but to a large extent other Asians. They even kind of even think nothing of Koreans who were born in Korea but raised in America. If there is a less experienced or skillful surgeon on their team then that is the one you will be getting. Its not just about their prejudice, its the ease that Korean customers can sue them and more importantly to them its that these young Korean customers go to Universities with 30 or 40 thousand students and will damage the surgeries name if something goes wrong.



you make good points but you also have to remember... big does not mean good. big clinics most often can't afford to hire anything but mediocre surgeons because the company that owns them wants to maximize the profits... and also if a surgeon is good enough why would he need to work in a factory? there are many real surgeons that do good work like the maxillofacial specialist (dr kang) from Grand that left Grand to found his own clinic... (he's actually good as far as i know) so even if they have good surgeons they lose them... which is why these clinics are so full of foreigners and not koreans (of course there are koreans there as well, koreans don't take PS too seriously either like many people... so they don't think too much of the risks and can be just as wowed as b&a's and positive reviews and forget about looking further as non-koreans... they stay in business because they do successful work, yes. but look on naver... BK ID Regen... not popular at all, almost unknown. many of the success cases are foreigners too... big clinics don't have to care about nationality, only money, and non-koreans pay more... it's like a game at a festival. if you try enough times you'll get the fish... but at the end of the night you find many fish belly up and some dead on the ground... game of chance!

ps. in every country... including in america... there are surgeons and clinics that are "big" and "great" and "best"... do shoddy work, live on their reputation... it's not right but it happens... just need to avoid... ^^;


----------



## cookiedee

shinyglittery said:


> you make good points but you also have to remember... big does not mean good. big clinics most often can't afford to hire anything but mediocre surgeons because the company that owns them wants to maximize the profits... and also if a surgeon is good enough why would he need to work in a factory? there are many real surgeons that do good work like the maxillofacial specialist (dr kang) from Grand that left Grand to found his own clinic... (he's actually good as far as i know) so even if they have good surgeons they lose them... which is why these clinics are so full of foreigners and not koreans (of course there are koreans there as well, koreans don't take PS too seriously either like many people... so they don't think too much of the risks and can be just as wowed as b&a's and positive reviews and forget about looking further as non-koreans... they stay in business because they do successful work, yes. but look on naver... BK ID Regen... not popular at all, almost unknown. many of the success cases are foreigners too... big clinics don't have to care about nationality, only money, and non-koreans pay more... it's like a game at a festival. if you try enough times you'll get the fish... but at the end of the night you find many fish belly up and some dead on the ground... game of chance!
> 
> ps. in every country... including in america... there are surgeons and clinics that are "big" and "great" and "best"... do shoddy work, live on their reputation... it's not right but it happens... just need to avoid... ^^;


From my research, Regen is pretty popular amongst locals too? :S Where did you read that they're not popular?


----------



## shinyglittery

cookiedee said:


> From my research, Regen is pretty popular amongst locals too? :S Where did you read that they're not popular?



It is? I have nothing on that... I didn't mean to give wrong information! BK and ID are definitely aimed at non-Koreans, Regen I'm not quite clear on... I'm sorry if I lumped them all together ^^; All I know is Regen is not among the most talked about clinics on Naver, not even among the top 15 according to my notes... doesn't mean it can't be popular though! It's not like I have all the knowledge in the world in my notes... haha xD


----------



## cookiedee

shinyglittery said:


> It is? I have nothing on that... I didn't mean to give wrong information! BK and ID are definitely aimed at non-Koreans, Regen I'm not quite clear on... I'm sorry if I lumped them all together ^^; All I know is Regen is not among the most talked about clinics on Naver, not even among the top 15 according to my notes... doesn't mean it can't be popular though! It's not like I have all the knowledge in the world in my notes... haha xD


From my research, it's fairly popular! :O I don't know if it's the top ones though. How do you find out which ones are the most talked about? I've tried searching on Naver but it just gives me cafes that have the mentioned term ._. Could you share the top 15? I'd like to look into those ^^

p.s. I'll reply to your PM later! At work atm haha XD


----------



## shinyglittery

cookiedee said:


> From my research, it's fairly popular! :O I don't know if it's the top ones though. How do you find out which ones are the most talked about? I've tried searching on Naver but it just gives me cafes that have the mentioned term ._. Could you share the top 15? I'd like to look into those ^^
> 
> p.s. I'll reply to your PM later! At work atm haha XD



haha xD Okay! Hey I made a list of "impossible to find addresses and contact info of impossible to find clinics" haha! i found them! ^_____^ i had so much fun... i'll post it soon~ i'll ttyl~!

umm... i based it on marir's research partly... ^^; like...

1) Ruby PS
2) NJH PS
3) Girin PS
4) Befor PS
5) Namu PS
6) YK PS
7) JK Shin PS
8) Cocoline PS
9) Top Class PS
10) Gangnam PS
11) San-Bum PS
12) View
13) Dio
14) MagicNose
15) Siwoo

NOT IN ORDER! but i think those are the top 15? ^^;


----------



## cookiedee

shinyglittery said:


> haha xD Okay! Hey I made a list of "impossible to find addresses and contact info of impossible to find clinics" haha! i found them! ^_____^ i had so much fun... i'll post it soon~ i'll ttyl~!
> 
> umm... i based it on marir's research partly... ^^; like...
> 
> 1) Ruby PS
> 2) NJH PS
> 3) Girin PS
> 4) Befor PS
> 5) Namu PS
> 6) YK PS
> 7) JK Shin PS
> 8) Cocoline PS
> 9) Top Class PS
> 10) Gangnam PS
> 11) San-Bum PS
> 12) View
> 13) Dio
> 14) MagicNose
> 15) Siwoo
> 
> NOT IN ORDER! but i think those are the top 15? ^^;


Ohh but marir mentioned before that she only asked the girls for their before/after shots if she thought their transformation was impressive and dramatic (since she was interested in getting a dramatic makeover). I don't think her documents reflect which one clinics are popular though, just the ones that would be suited for people who want a dramatic transformation.

Does befor PS refer to the clinic that used to be Dream? Ahh I wish I could do more research on all those >.<"


----------



## shinyglittery

cookiedee said:


> Ohh but marir mentioned before that she only asked the girls for their before/after shots if she thought their transformation was impressive and dramatic (since she was interested in getting a dramatic makeover). I don't think her documents reflect which one clinics are popular though, just the ones that would be suited for people who want a dramatic transformation.
> 
> Does befor PS refer to the clinic that used to be Dream? Ahh I wish I could do more research on all those >.<"



No, BeFor is BeFor  Wait just a second, soon you'll have the contact info for all... I'll post it... Give me a few minutes please! ^_^


----------



## shinyglittery

isabelle89 said:


> Will update more ,currently waiting for real and small face reply .



did you get replies yet...? ^^


----------



## Madea25

i was quoted by Everm dental clinic:

- 14 Mil won + 10% discount for two-jaw surgery.
-8 mil won for v-line surgery

hope this helps:]


----------



## Tingtong14

Greenderss said:


> For my surgery at Regen I had
> Zygoma reduction
> Jaw reduction
> V-line
> Chin reduction
> Upper and lower eyelid surgery
> Thread lift
> Total was $22000 or 25 mil Won but I do not remember individual costs. Clinic was also nice to remove additional 10% of total surgery government tax that you supposed to pay but some clinics wont charge that if you bring cash. I did not bring cash and still was waived, but do not expect that as 100% deal as consultation girl told me I looked like a nice person and gave me free filler as well, as my budget was only 25 mil Won.
> 
> I visited other clinics as well and they would quote me 25mil for just facial contouring no upper/lower eyelid and thread lift or filler so I chose Regen and am really happy with results.


Greenders ..

Who did yr eyelid surgery at Regen ?
May I hv yr picture B&A ?
kindly send it to my email : tropical@cbn.net.id
tks


----------



## Tingtong14

virgo86 said:


> Info only. TL quote me usd4000 for double eyelid, ptosis and epi in email. But during face to face consultation 2 days ago, they quoted me usd6000. I have seen the doctor, the doctor looks busy but still patiently listen to my needs. But I have to crossed them out because that is not within my budget. I didnt show their email how much they quoted me initially. I am sure they are still many good doctors out there in seoul and charge us lesser. And indeed, among all of the clinics i visited, tl is the highest. Good luck guys!


Virgo86 ..

Any good recommendation for good double eyelid surgery ?


----------



## Tingtong14

adamseoul said:


> I live in Seoul and speak enough Korean to get by, I initially emailed a few places about a lower bleth my prices were about $3000 including fat grafting. My office is in Sinsa and on the way there I went into a place asking about the same thing, got quoted 3 million won for the same thing plus mild upper bleth, I spose refreshing my western upper eyelids would be no more complicated than doing Asian eyelid surgery.
> These translators are ripping you off, talk the seller down and talk the buyer up. $150 per day is enough to live on in Seoul, 2 million won per month is so much more than you would earn working in a cafe or retail shop and is about all a medium skilled office worker could ever hope to make. A translator getting $150 per day and a million or more won per week of commissions is gettin rich and living large! A regular doctor here earns about 5 million per month.


Adamseoul ...

Im going to kr next wednesday ... will be staying at the apart in sinsa-dong ...
will be nice if can ask u anything there ... 
will u add my kakao ID is T1T14N ?
tks


----------



## auditiontrading

From JW:
for the eye surgery, : 1600 ~ 2600 usd (roughly price)
for the nose, :3000~10000 usd (depends on your surgery plan)
you can use donated rib cartilage
for fat implant : 3200usd (1st) 1500usd(2nd)

From BK:
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Incisional double eyelid surgery with levator muscle correction: about 3,000 USD, 10% tax excluded.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Rhinoplasty: 4,500-5,500 USD, 10% tax excluded.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Genioplasty with advancement: 5,000-6,000 USD.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Fat graft on forehead: about 2,000 USD.[/FONT]

However, I am a male. I guess this does not really affect the price that much though.

I would really want to have 2-jaw surgery however when I send my photos to them, the above are the surgeries they suggest. BK said I may need 2-jaw but have to be determined during consultation.


----------



## Tingtong14

jade0816 said:


> I did mine at TLPS and I can send you my pics if you'd like




Yes please Jade ..

Highly appreciated.


----------



## ngalaxiee

CHUNGDAM U
Partial incisional*		£1500
Incisional*			£1800
Lateral canthoplasty		£900
*inclusive of fat removal services

Nasal bridge aug & tipplasty	£2300


TEUIM
Incisional with ptosis	£1800
Medial epicanthoplasty	£900
Lateral canthoplasty		£900
Fat removal			£400


DREAM MEDICAL
Incisional				£1200
Lateral canthoplasty		£500


----------



## bobbycat

Are nose job prices at most Korean clinics not 2800usd anymore?? Just regular implant and tip work (the basic nose job). I was planning to go to Korea last year to get my nose and breasts done. I got my breasts done locally instead. Now I am looking to go to Korea to get my nose job, but the average price is now 4000usd? No way. 
Please post prices in usd or cad or have the conversion.


----------



## Jesssk

shinyglittery said:


> haha xD Okay! Hey I made a list of "impossible to find addresses and contact info of impossible to find clinics" haha! i found them! ^_____^ i had so much fun... i'll post it soon~ i'll ttyl~!
> 
> umm... i based it on marir's research partly... ^^; like...
> 
> 1) Ruby PS
> 2) NJH PS
> 3) Girin PS
> 4) Befor PS
> 5) Namu PS
> 6) YK PS
> 7) JK Shin PS
> 8) Cocoline PS
> 9) Top Class PS
> 10) Gangnam PS
> 11) San-Bum PS
> 12) View
> 13) Dio
> 14) MagicNose
> 15) Siwoo
> 
> NOT IN ORDER! but i think those are the top 15? ^^;


Great work you have done on the list that you have posted!! Super thank you  I checked out the Teuimps website because I saw from the forum that Dr Kwon is famous for eye. But it seems that the website is down or something? any updates on that? Thanks !!


----------



## lenna wendy

isabelle89 said:


> These are the price I get quoted
> 21/8 EverM - zygoma+v line 10m
> 09/08 Cinderella - zygoma 6m,v line 12m,fat graft 2.5m,multi dimensional master piece circle eyes 2.2m
> 01/07 ksamsung - bone surgery 15-20m,eyelid 1.5-4.5m,nose 5.5-12m,lip 3-4m
> 13/8 TL - non incision 1.55m,incision 2.30m,epi canthoplasty 1.55m(each)
> 15/5 JK - i2pl 250usd,zygoma 4700usd,rhinoplasty 2200-3600 usd,fat graft 3300usd,lip 500usd,d.eyelid 1000-2000usd


cinderella 12 mil for vline .... tats a lot . any discount ?


----------



## yuqin0708

O & Young quoted me 8,000,000 won for primary rhinoplasty with silicon and 12,000,000~15,000,000 won for rib. that is huge!!!!   is the Dr. Woo Rong Huan so prestigious ??

Item quoted me 4,730,000 for alar base reduction + side bone reduction + implant + nose tip.

I'm going to Seoul 1st April, and I hope to have a company, will anyone be interested?


----------



## hyong

yuqin0708 said:


> O & Young quoted me 8,000,000 won for primary rhinoplasty with silicon and 12,000,000~15,000,000 won for rib. that is huge!!!!   is the Dr. Woo Rong Huan so prestigious ??
> 
> Item quoted me 4,730,000 for alar base reduction + side bone reduction + implant + nose tip.
> 
> I'm going to Seoul 1st April, and I hope to have a company, will anyone be interested?



woo rong huan sound Chinese :x

just kidding,i am Chinese mineself btw  

I think its inline with the other 2 mainstream clinics that uses rib  so its not a matter of prestige it seems, 
Vip qoutes 10,000-13 000 usd 
Shinmian qoutes between 7000-9000 usd


----------



## shinyglittery

hyong said:


> woo rong huan sound Chinese :x
> 
> just kidding,i am Chinese mineself btw
> 
> I think its inline with the other 2 mainstream clinics that uses rib  so its not a matter of prestige it seems,
> Vip qoutes 10,000-13 000 usd
> Shinmian qoutes between 7000-9000 usd



of course it's chinese ;o Mr. &#20116;&#33592;&#24187; :x

rib is really expensive and not even recommended~ and "mainstream" they might be... but not good :x



Jesssk said:


> Great work you have done on the list that you have posted!! Super thank you  I checked out the Teuimps website because I saw from the forum that Dr Kwon is famous for eye. But it seems that the website is down or something? any updates on that? Thanks !!



Thank you ^_^ I'm glad it helped you~ Teuim PS is closed... the dr. got sick and retired~


----------



## Jesssk

shinyglittery said:


> of course it's chinese ;o Mr. &#20116;&#33592;&#24187; :x
> 
> rib is really expensive and not even recommended~ and "mainstream" they might be... but not good :x
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ^_^ I'm glad it helped you~ Teuim PS is closed... the dr. got sick and retired~


Oh no.... I still thought of going to Teuim for my eyelid... But apparently they are still giving online consultation for price quotations. SO strange! Which is the second best surgeon to have ptosis and eyelid surgery in Korea ??

Sad that Dr Kwon is retired...


----------



## shinyglittery

Jesssk said:


> Oh no.... I still thought of going to Teuim for my eyelid... But apparently they are still giving online consultation for price quotations. SO strange! Which is the second best surgeon to have ptosis and eyelid surgery in Korea ??
> 
> Sad that Dr Kwon is retired...



I'm sorry I don't know who is first second third best... you have to do your own research! 

Dream dr Yoo Won Jae for epi can give you exactly what you want, a friend got there exactly what she wanted ^^ so the doctor listens very well and gives you the results you want~ YonSei First also makes pretty eyes ^_^ Bandoeye is recommended for eyes, I have seen really pretty eyes from View and Girin, and of course best is if you go to a clinic that specializes in eye surgery! Optima clinic ^_^ all4eye.com


----------



## yuqin0708

hyong said:


> woo rong huan sound Chinese :x
> 
> just kidding,i am Chinese mineself btw
> 
> I think its inline with the other 2 mainstream clinics that uses rib  so its not a matter of prestige it seems,
> Vip qoutes 10,000-13 000 usd
> Shinmian qoutes between 7000-9000 usd


haha , it's actually &#21556;&#33635;&#28949;, but he's a korean, I don't know how to spell his name in English
i know rib is expensive, but for silicon, he charges 8 million won which I think is exorbitant compared to other clinics.
Apart from that, the clinic is somewhat arrogant because they don't provide pick up service from airport, whereas TL (which also charges high price) and a host of clinics offer free pick up service.,
anyway, the Dr, &#21556;&#33635;&#28949; is among the most popular on a Chinese plastic surgery forum. people keep saying what a godfather he is for rhino in Korea
but I doubt about it, anyone have opinions about &#21556;&#33635;&#28949;&#65311;


----------



## shinyglittery

yuqin0708 said:


> h&#65311;




I don't know anythin g about that dr sorry ^^ and i can't figure out the korean name from the chinese~ you shouldn't base too much on some meaningless things like airport pickup. . i don't think very many of the 470+ clinics in Seoul offer it :x you should choose your clinic based on the skill of the doctor, not if they offer a free ride that costs them maybe 100&#20803; or not~

8M won for silicon? &#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#21704;&#21704; no way.... why not 80million ^^


----------



## yuqin0708

shinyglittery said:


> I don't know anythin g about that dr sorry ^^ and i can't figure out the korean name from the chinese~ you shouldn't base too much on some meaningless things like airport pickup. . i don't think very many of the 470+ clinics in Seoul offer it :x you should choose your clinic based on the skill of the doctor, not if they offer a free ride that costs them maybe 100&#20803; or not~
> 
> 8M won for silicon? &#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#12622;&#21704;&#21704; no way.... why not 80million ^^


you have it right, i also agree we shouldn't base our judgement on free airport pick-up, but some details would make you, as a customer, feel that if the clinic cares about you. 
anyway, &#21556;&#33635;&#28949;is the director of O & Young Clinic.


----------



## shinyglittery

yuqin0708 said:


> you have it right, i also agree we shouldn't base our judgement on free airport pick-up, but some details would make you, as a customer, feel that if the clinic cares about you.
> anyway, &#21556;&#33635;&#28949;is the director of O & Young Clinic.



&#50724;&#50689;&#54872; O Yeong Hwan ^^


----------



## AnnaCrush2506

Hi All!

Planning to have my first PS.

I understand each clinic/hospital is different hence different pricing.
Curious about the average pricing for first nose job and eyes.

Around 6m won nose job including 
Rhinoplasty Slicon Implants, 
Alar Reduction, 
Reduce Bulbous Tip, 
Tip Septal cartilage - reasonable? too ex or too low?

Around 7m won eyes including 
epi+lateral, 
ptosis correciton and 
double eyelid - reasonable? too ex or too low?

Highly appreicate any feedbacks.


----------



## yuqin0708

Zizen said:


> you don't have to follow expensive surgery, there are hundreds of great doctors in seoul


thank you, I know most expensive doesn't mean the best, but can you recommend some good doctors? really appreciate it !


----------



## yuqin0708

AnnaCrush2506 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Planning to have my first PS.
> 
> I understand each clinic/hospital is different hence different pricing.
> Curious about the average pricing for first nose job and eyes.
> 
> Around 6m won nose job including
> Rhinoplasty Slicon Implants,
> Alar Reduction,
> Reduce Bulbous Tip,
> Tip Septal cartilage - reasonable? too ex or too low?
> 
> Around 7m won eyes including
> epi+lateral,
> ptosis correciton and
> double eyelid - reasonable? too ex or too low?
> 
> Highly appreicate any feedbacks.


which clinic did you choose?
i heard the average price for primary rhino is between 2500 usd to 4500 usd


----------



## yuqin0708

april 31 quoted me 6 million won for primary rhinoplasty


----------



## ngalaxiee

jade0816 said:


> I did mine at TLPS and I can send you my pics if you'd like



Send it to me too! easterntea1@gmail.com  thanks!


----------



## vian

yuqin0708 said:


> april 31 quoted me 6 million won for primary rhinoplasty


Hi Yuqin, 

They quoted me 4.5 - 5.5 mil krw. I guess this is just a price range. U have to go down and negotiate with them when you consult the doctor.


----------



## AnnaCrush2506

Hi yuqin0708.
  My earlier post pricing is my guessing.

  TLPS has just replied me and quoted the following:

  Nose 5.5m
  open rhino plasty, Implant i silicone, tip using the cartilage inside of nose, alar reduction & tip plasty.

  Eyes 6.55m
  Epi+lateral, double eyelid & ptosis correction.

  Total 12.05m. She reduced to *10m offer for all. *

Don&#8217;t need to take blood test or xray.
  There is a 10% cash payment discount.
  Deposit 1m won. If pay deposit, they will provide airport pickup n drop off.
2 weeks advance booking for surgery needed on DEC due to peak period.

  I been trying to search for reviews + BA photo online on TLPS but cant find much. 
Even on naver   I will def go for consolation first.


----------



## yuqin0708

vian said:


> Hi Yuqin,
> 
> They quoted me 4.5 - 5.5 mil krw. I guess this is just a price range. U have to go down and negotiate with them when you consult the doctor.


Hi, Vian
the 6 million is quoted via QQ, (most of Korean clinic's Chinese translator like to chat with you through QQ instead of e-mail)
and I hope you are right that we can get some discount later on


----------



## yuqin0708

AnnaCrush2506 said:


> Hi yuqin0708.
> My earlier post pricing is my guessing.
> 
> TLPS has just replied me and quoted the following:
> 
> Nose 5.5m
> open rhino plasty, Implant i silicone, tip using the cartilage inside of nose, alar reduction & tip plasty.
> 
> Eyes 6.55m
> Epi+lateral, double eyelid & ptosis correction.
> 
> Total 12.05m. She reduced to *10m offer for all. *
> 
> Don&#8217;t need to take blood test or xray.
> There is a 10% cash payment discount.
> Deposit 1m won. If pay deposit, they will provide airport pickup n drop off.
> 2 weeks advance booking for surgery needed on DEC due to peak period.
> 
> I been trying to search for reviews + BA photo online on TLPS but cant find much.
> Even on naver   I will def go for consolation first.


Hi, AnnaCrush2506
thanks for sharing
I also try naver, but I feel the worst thing is some pages can not be "copied", then I have no way to "google translate" them. 
anyone has a method to translate the page which doesn't allow you to copy?


----------



## AnnaCrush2506

yuqin0708 said:


> Hi, AnnaCrush2506
> thanks for sharing
> I also try naver, *but I feel the worst thing is some pages can not be "copied"*, then I have no way to "google translate" them.
> anyone has a method to translate the page which doesn't allow you to copy?



that's happened to me too.

If you have a samsung mobile, you can use the free app "google translate". 

http://youtu.be/GvwR4pHpOTw

works for me 50/50. Better than nothing. 
I tired using iphone but it doesnt work.


----------



## yuqin0708

AnnaCrush2506 said:


> that's happened to me too.
> 
> If you have a samsung mobile, you can use the free app "google translate".
> 
> http://youtu.be/GvwR4pHpOTw
> 
> works for me 50/50. Better than nothing.
> I tired using iphone but it doesnt work.


thank you AnnaCrush,

I only have iphone  , but I'll try copy and translate again, you are right, better than nothing


----------



## Mina2013

UBS said:


> are you asking for a nose revision surgery price? nose revision surgery in grand cost around 5mio krw~ but the basic one only cost around 2.75 mio krw~ they are going to open a new foreign patient center by the end of this year so price is expected to be up by then~


No! It will be my primary surgery.


----------



## nanaoh

I was quoted 

Incisional double eyelid surgery: 1500-2000 USD.

Rhinoplasty: 4500-5500 USD, 10% tax excluded.

Square jaw reduction: 5000-6000 USD.

Genioplasty with advancement: 5000-6000 USD.

Liposuction on chin: 2000-2500 USD, 10% tax excluded.


By BK hospital...


----------



## Hyen

hyong said:


> woo rong huan sound Chinese :x
> 
> just kidding,i am Chinese mineself btw
> 
> I think its inline with the other 2 mainstream clinics that uses rib  so its not a matter of prestige it seems,
> Vip qoutes 10,000-13 000 usd
> Shinmian qoutes between 7000-9000 usd



Hi 
Could you please give me Shinmian's email ?  i want to email them and ask about the price for my rhino  thank you so much


----------



## kath93

Wow BK prices are high.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## AnnaCrush2506

LIFE Plastic Surgery
http://eng.mylifeps.com
http://lifesurgery.blogspot.sg
  Youtube http://******/17VQ8wy

  English ([FONT=&quot]&#33521;&#25991;[/FONT]) TEL:+82 -70-4726-4302 / E-mail: lifepseng@gmail.com
  [FONT=&quot]&#20013;&#25991;[/FONT] (Chinese) TEL: +82-70-4726-4303 / QQ: 2923033654/ E-mail: lifepschn@gmail.com
  13th Floor, Daedong Building, 1306-8, Seocho 4 Dong, Seocho-Gu, Seoul, South Korea.

  Yaebeen / LIFE Plastic Surgery English Coordinator[FONT=&quot] lifepseng@gmail.com[/FONT]

  [Double Eyelid Surgery]
  1.            Natural Adhesion Double Eyelid Method 1,550,000 ~1,700,000 Korean won
  2.            Ptosis Correction 700,000 ~ 900,000 Korean won
  3.            Magic Epicanthoplasty 1,000,000 ~ 1,100,000 Korean won
  4.            Lateral Epicanthoplasty 1,000,000 ~ 1,100,000 Korean won

  [Rhinoplasty]
  5.            Augmentation Rhinoplasty + Nasal Tiplasty 2,750,000 ~ 3,000,000 Korean won
  6.            Alar Base Reduction Surgery 700,000 ~ 770,000 Korean won
  7.            Subdermal Shaving 700,000 ~ 770,000 Korean won

Of all the clinics, this is the cheapest but of course doesnt mean good. 
I found this clinic on a taiwanese forum. a girl did her eyes results was great. 
forget to save the link  . Anyone heard this clinic?


----------



## gillvi

Is there anyone who can advise me about the prices? There is too much disparity in the rates mentioned here. Please help as I am seriously looking for getting plastic surgery done in Korea.


----------



## ALVI88LEE

maplelina said:


> Umm, VIP quoted me US$12,000 for Rib R. Rhino


 
Same, they also quote me 12k .

I was like, ok, nevermind forget it


----------



## ALVI88LEE

yuqin0708 said:


> Hi, AnnaCrush2506
> thanks for sharing
> I also try naver, but I feel the worst thing is some pages can not be "copied", then I have no way to "google translate" them.
> anyone has a method to translate the page which doesn't allow you to copy?


 

Hi can i have TLPS email from you? thanks  
by the way, when will you planning to go korea?


----------



## ALVI88LEE

Greenderss said:


> For my surgery at Regen I had
> Zygoma reduction
> Jaw reduction
> V-line
> Chin reduction
> Upper and lower eyelid surgery
> Thread lift
> Total was $22000 or 25 mil Won but I do not remember individual costs. Clinic was also nice to remove additional 10% of total surgery government tax that you supposed to pay but some clinics wont charge that if you bring cash. I did not bring cash and still was waived, but do not expect that as 100% deal as consultation girl told me I looked like a nice person and gave me free filler as well, as my budget was only 25 mil Won.
> 
> I visited other clinics as well and they would quote me 25mil for just facial contouring no upper/lower eyelid and thread lift or filler so I chose Regen and am really happy with results.


hi, mind to share your pic ? Because I am looking forward to do facial contouring. Really wish that you can email and share me your experience if you do not mind, thanks  alvi.lee@hotmail.con


----------



## happypills

Hello I did my rhino in April with jw... I only did silicon with nose tip with my ear cartilage and it costed me 5.4k sgd I think.
I paid around 8k sgd for facial (400) and acculift that's about 2.2k.

I consulted dream too and it was slightly cheaper. For pintagui it's only 3.5k for rhino for me. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## 126baby

AnnaCrush2506 said:


> LIFE Plastic Surgery
> http://eng.mylifeps.com
> http://lifesurgery.blogspot.sg
> Youtube http://******/17VQ8wy
> 
> English ([FONT=&quot]&#33521;&#25991;[/FONT]) TEL:+82 -70-4726-4302 / E-mail: lifepseng@gmail.com
> [FONT=&quot]&#20013;&#25991;[/FONT] (Chinese) TEL: +82-70-4726-4303 / QQ: 2923033654/ E-mail: lifepschn@gmail.com
> 13th Floor, Daedong Building, 1306-8, Seocho 4 Dong, Seocho-Gu, Seoul, South Korea.
> 
> Yaebeen / LIFE Plastic Surgery English Coordinator[FONT=&quot] lifepseng@gmail.com[/FONT]
> 
> [Double Eyelid Surgery]
> 1.            Natural Adhesion Double Eyelid Method 1,550,000 ~1,700,000 Korean won
> 2.            Ptosis Correction 700,000 ~ 900,000 Korean won
> 3.            Magic Epicanthoplasty 1,000,000 ~ 1,100,000 Korean won
> 4.            Lateral Epicanthoplasty 1,000,000 ~ 1,100,000 Korean won
> 
> [Rhinoplasty]
> 5.            Augmentation Rhinoplasty + Nasal Tiplasty 2,750,000 ~ 3,000,000 Korean won
> 6.            Alar Base Reduction Surgery 700,000 ~ 770,000 Korean won
> 7.            Subdermal Shaving 700,000 ~ 770,000 Korean won
> 
> Of all the clinics, this is the cheapest but of course doesnt mean good.
> I found this clinic on a taiwanese forum. a girl did her eyes results was great.
> forget to save the link  . Anyone heard this clinic?




I came across Life on a medical portal. I asked for a discount and was given one that made quite some difference so you should ask for it! If you read another thread I posted I realize that Dr Rhee used to be from Grand and he is the one behind their star advertisement Yoon Hyun-sook for her two-jaw. Still, just two-jaw alone won't make her two two decades younger so I am not so sure about him as he just set up his own practice.


----------



## yunhojung

yuqin0708 said:


> haha , it's actually &#21556;&#33635;&#28949;, but he's a korean, I don't know how to spell his name in English
> i know rib is expensive, but for silicon, he charges 8 million won which I think is exorbitant compared to other clinics.
> Apart from that, the clinic is somewhat arrogant because they don't provide pick up service from airport, whereas TL (which also charges high price) and a host of clinics offer free pick up service.,
> anyway, the Dr, &#21556;&#33635;&#28949; is among the most popular on a Chinese plastic surgery forum. people keep saying what a godfather he is for rhino in Korea
> but I doubt about it, anyone have opinions about &#21556;&#33635;&#28949;&#65311;



a review i found on Dr O Yeong Hwan
http://www.hongfenbaobao.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=28086
(it's in chinese)



> &#20043;&#24460;&#25105;&#21839;&#20182;&#35498;&#32769;&#21555;&#30340;&#25216;&#34899;&#24590;&#27171;&#20182;&#35498;&#21555;&#26159;&#30452;&#25509;&#25226;&#25105;&#30340;&#32907;&#39592;"&#31245;&#24494;"&#20462;&#19968;&#20462;&#23601;"&#25972;&#26681;"&#25918;&#36914;&#20358;


the taiwanese doctor that did her revision told her that Dr O Yeong Hwan didn't do much to the rib cartilage before inserting it to her nose, ie did a pretty rough job. (i'm paraphrasing)


----------



## paxsky

Hi Everyone,

Someone mentioned here that Korean natives are charged less, and I think they're right. I came across the Cinderella site today and they are advertising the following procedures for these prices.  My Korean isn't very good, but it seems they were quoting:

- 3D cheekbone reduction 250,000 won-  approx. $2500
-v-line  290,000  apr.$2900 
That's less than $6000 for both, but people here have been quoted more than this for just one of these procedures. 

There are other prices as well for eyes, nose, and package deals. 
If you want to check it out, below is the link.  

http://landing.cindyclinic.com/ccf/?cm_id=cc_geb&gclid=CM7RmtDXnLsCFWUV7AodogIAKg

btw, I am NOT in anyway affiliated w/this clinic.  I'm Korean-American and I can read some Korean and thought I would contribute this if someone wanted to use it for negotiations/ haggling...


----------



## qri

Did online consultation with Pitangui, Nicole is the one that replied back to my email. I was really happy with her response it was well detailed and she replied back pretty quick.

The three rhinoplasty procedures they suggested all cost 1million - 1.2million KRW. Potentially paying under $1k for a nose job is just crazy to me omfg. The three they suggested were


Nose tiplasty (Bulbous nose tip correction)
Nose tiplasty with ear cartilage
Alar base reduction

For a lip reduction they quoted me 2 million - 2.5 million for both lips. They also suggested that I get a chin implant (which I agree with, didn't notice how bad it looked until I took lots of side profile pictures lol..) and also quoted me 2 million - 2.5 million for that.

I'm really happy with these prices. Assuming everything costs the max that they quoted me on it would be 6.2million KRW, where I live the price to get one nose job is generally in that price range, usually more expensive. I can probably bargain down to 5.5 mil or 5?


----------



## shinyglittery

paxsky said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Someone mentioned here that Korean natives are charged less, and I think they're right. I came across the Cinderella site today and they are advertising the following procedures for these prices.  My Korean isn't very good, but it seems they were quoting:
> 
> - 3D cheekbone reduction 250,000 won-  approx. $2500
> -v-line  290,000  apr.$2900
> That's less than $6000 for both, but people here have been quoted more than this for just one of these procedures.
> 
> There are other prices as well for eyes, nose, and package deals.
> If you want to check it out, below is the link.
> 
> http://landing.cindyclinic.com/ccf/?cm_id=cc_geb&gclid=CM7RmtDXnLsCFWUV7AodogIAKg
> 
> btw, I am NOT in anyway affiliated w/this clinic.  I'm Korean-American and I can read some Korean and thought I would contribute this if someone wanted to use it for negotiations/ haggling...



thank you for sharing! i think if you can read the special prices and take them to the clinic and ask for those prices they will honor them? ^^ but of course then you should at least speak okay Korean haha~  I also found some really good prices for fillers but from 2012, nothing recent... have to look harder! maybe we should go there when they have offers like this!


----------



## Cinderella123

Pitangui: Reductive rhinoplasty+Nose bridge augmentation + Nose tiplasty projection with ear cartilage Bulbous nose tip correction+Alar base reduction: 5.5 - 6 mil KRW

Banobagi: 5- 5.5 mil KRW
Wonjin: 4 - 4.5 mil KRW
Regen: osteotomy rhino: 6mil KRW, alar reduction: 2mil additional

VIP: combination rhino (silicon bridge + septal , ear cartilage): US$6k
They also suggested mid-face augmentation (w silicon) $2k us. OR

Rib cartilage graft rhino $US 11k, mid-face w rib $3k

TLps didn't gave me a quote..


----------



## 2014makeover

im new to all this so bare with me ha . i am looking to travel from the uk to korea to get a brow lift . lip corners lift and perma lip . i got great quotes for 1500 dollars for each from mediaim threw the website http://www.koreakoreakorea.com/
 Endeavor Bldg 13F, 1330-3, 
Seocho-dong Seocho-gu,
Seoul, 137-858, South Korea
Tel. +82-2-522-0274
Fax. +82-2-6455-8850
Mobile. +82-10-5187-8881
E-mail. mediaim@naver.com
Web page. www.mediaim.net
does anyone know if ther good or has anyone been there thank you


----------



## paxsky

shinyglittery said:


> thank you for sharing! i think if you can read the special prices and take them to the clinic and ask for those prices they will honor them? ^^ but of course then you should at least speak okay Korean haha~  I also found some really good prices for fillers but from 2012, nothing recent... have to look harder! maybe we should go there when they have offers like this!


I was thinking the same thing, but now am suspicious that maybe they get trainees to work on you when they lower their prices?  I think I read on another forum, cozycot, about someone who went with a discount clinic and had a bad experience.  If I were guaranteed a top surgeon, I wouldn't mind paying more, but who to choose?!


----------



## shinyglittery

paxsky said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but now am suspicious that maybe they get trainees to work on you when they lower their prices?  I think I read on another forum, cozycot, about someone who went with a discount clinic and had a bad experience.  If I were guaranteed a top surgeon, I wouldn't mind paying more, but who to choose?!



i think it's just normal marketing
why would they switch when they have a discount?
 the clinic the cc girl went to, was it a good clinic?
bad clinic is bad during discount and during normal price...
but ur right, im not so sure either...


----------



## Deleted member 448829

As an American who went there, let me warn you all that some clinics will try to jack up their prices in person (some of them by over 50%!). Be very firm and tell them you only brought as much as they quoted, and shop around so that you get lower quotes.


----------



## paxsky

shinyglittery said:


> i think it's just normal marketing
> why would they switch when they have a discount?
> the clinic the cc girl went to, was it a good clinic?
> bad clinic is bad during discount and during normal price...
> but ur right, im not so sure either...


I forgot the name of the clinic, but I remember reading that she went with the lowest quote.  Also, this may sound ridiculous, but a part of me feels like if you haggle down the price too low, they won't do a good job on you.


----------



## paxsky

ladybugz said:


> As an American who went there, let me warn you all that some clinics will try to jack up their prices in person (some of them by over 50%!). Be very firm and tell them you only brought as much as they quoted, and shop around so that you get lower quotes.


Hi,
Apparently, it's not just Americans who are given higher quotes.  It seems that most clinics do that do the natives as well. Below is a price list for Golden Ration Clinic that was posted on their website.  It states that in some clinics, people are paying different prices for the same procedures, but their prices are fixed and public; the same for everyone... 

two jaw surgery-  8500
jaw/ mandible- 4000
cheekbones- 4000
chin 2000- 35000

jaw and cheekbone 6400
cheekbones and chin 6000
v-line 6000
jaw, cheekbone, and chin 8800

I think these are really good prices, and their before and after look natural...  Not sure about the doctor and his background- more research, I guess! 
I am not in any way affliated with this clinic.  Just thought I would try and add to the knowlede base here!  
http://goldhospital.com/faceline/sub02.php


----------



## qri

Did online consultation with LIFE plastic surgery. 

I loved the email reply I got. I found it to be very professional with lot's of detail. Here's some of it





In the email they also linked to various hotels near the clinic and offered to help with reservations if I needed it which I thought was nice. Anyway on to the prices

Nasal Tiplasty - 2 - 2.2 million won
Alar Base reduction - 700 - 770k won
Chin Implant - 2.5 - 2.7 million won
Lip reduction - 2.3 - 2.5 million won



126baby said:


> I came across Life on a medical portal. I asked for a discount and was given one that made quite some difference so you should ask for it! If you read another thread I posted I realize that Dr Rhee used to be from Grand and he is the one behind their star advertisement Yoon Hyun-sook for her two-jaw. Still, just two-jaw alone won't make her two two decades younger so I am not so sure about him as he just set up his own practice.



how much of a discount did you get?


----------



## petiteminime

anyone heard of Yonsei Up hospital?

any reviews on this place?


----------



## shinyglittery

paxsky said:


> Hi,
> Apparently, it's not just Americans who are given higher quotes.  It seems that most clinics do that do the natives as well. Below is a price list for Golden Ration Clinic that was posted on their website.  It states that in some clinics, people are paying different prices for the same procedures, but their prices are fixed and public; the same for everyone...
> 
> two jaw surgery-  8500
> jaw/ mandible- 4000
> cheekbones- 4000
> chin 2000- 35000
> 
> jaw and cheekbone 6400
> cheekbones and chin 6000
> v-line 6000
> jaw, cheekbone, and chin 8800
> 
> I think these are really good prices, and their before and after look natural...  Not sure about the doctor and his background- more research, I guess!
> I am not in any way affliated with this clinic.  Just thought I would try and add to the knowlede base here!
> http://goldhospital.com/faceline/sub02.php



The prices look good, but the doctor in the link looks a little psycho... hopefully he isn't! haha if you find out more, please let us know?


----------



## shinyglittery

petiteminime said:


> anyone heard of Yonsei Up hospital?
> 
> any reviews on this place?



i only know Yonsei First
here's one experience (just the consultation) http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...y-clinics-korea-read-1st-post-780226-549.html


----------



## Letsgetlound200

auditiontrading said:


> From JW:
> for the eye surgery, : 1600 ~ 2600 usd (roughly price)
> for the nose, :3000~10000 usd (depends on your surgery plan)
> you can use donated rib cartilage
> for fat implant : 3200usd (1st) 1500usd(2nd)
> 
> From BK:
> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Incisional double eyelid surgery with levator muscle correction: about 3,000 USD, 10% tax excluded.[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Rhinoplasty: 4,500-5,500 USD, 10% tax excluded.[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Genioplasty with advancement: 5,000-6,000 USD.[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Fat graft on forehead: about 2,000 USD.[/FONT]
> 
> However, I am a male. I guess this does not really affect the price that much though.
> 
> I would really want to have 2-jaw surgery however when I send my photos to them, the above are the surgeries they suggest. BK said I may need 2-jaw but have to be determined during consultation.


Hi. Did u get your surgery done? How was your experience. Im a man too. Thinking about going there for a surgery. Thanks


----------



## paxsky

shinyglittery said:


> The prices look good, but the doctor in the link looks a little psycho... hopefully he isn't! haha if you find out more, please let us know?



Hi,

Looked  around their website and found the Dr.'s info, shown below. From what I can read w/my limited Korean, he has both a PHD and MD, has been/ is a professor at Seoul University, which is Korean's equivalent to Harvard, Yale...

He's worked at Wonjin, ID, and some other place that I can't make out. He has a string of credentials and you can't beat professor at Seoul University. 

Based on all this and his aesthetics, which seems to be for a balanced, natural look, and the very reasonable prices that I can definitely afford, I would feel very comfortable doing surgery here or at least go for a consultation. The only thing holding me back is that I don't think he does any lifting. He seem to specialize in eyes, nose, and facial bones.  I plan on getting cheekbone reduction and would like a mini lift while I'm at it- I don't buy what the clinics say about new techniques that prevents drooping. It seems like simple physics: bones are holding up muscles and skin, remove the bone and muscles and skin droop.  

Also, the clinic has a small staff, which may or may not be good.  At a smalll clinic like this I guess you'll get the one on one attention, but lack the expertise of other doctors, assuming they collaborate.  On the other hand, this clinic states very specifically that they DO 3D SCANNING AND A COMPUTERIZED PREVIEW OF YOUR SURGERY. These were the other features that I was looking for.  But if they don't do lifting, i may have to end up in the larger clinics that do it all and in the process may end up paying more!

To anyone who only want/require facial bone or eye, nose surgery, I would give this clinic a look...

http://goldhospital.com/community/sub02.php


----------



## Nosey77

Anyone hate the idea of negotiation when it comes to ps?  I understand that they need to see you face to face to analyze, etc, and also they know there's a lot of competition for your $$$s but not being a good negotiator or hating the process makes me nervous.  Im going very soon for rhinoplasty and each place has quoted me via email between 4-6k (this is my first nose job) and that's IF they honor the price they quoted me (which is no guarantee from reading the posts of upselling when you arrive) as well as me not being fluent (and the confusion of not bringing my own translator bc it apparently jacks up the price?) makes me very confused.  Oh well when in rome, haha.  I guess not much you can do but narrow it down to 3-5 clinics and go with your gut instinct, pay in cash to avoid the 10percent fee, play hardball and ask for a discount and then finally hope they don't switch surgeons once you go under lol.


----------



## Snooker

I don't think asking for a discount would prompt any doctor to switch unless they practice business in that shady manner anyway to begin with wether or not you bargain.  

I have been told many times, that a translator would get approx 20-30% of your total price.  So it is only reasonable to believe that there is a room for negotiation for the same amount if not more if we don't bring one and pay in cash.


----------



## Snooker

Paxsky, thank you so much for your suggestion and detailed info.  I would not have heard about the hospital or the doctor if you didn't bring it up. 

I have my surgeries done already and I am now eight days post op.  But I always love to read good and sincere info for future references.


----------



## Boy.Buong.Binh

I love this thread. It's usefull. Thanks a lot !


----------



## unique_red

shinyglittery said:


> I emailed everM, they said v-line surgery is 8-9Mwon by itself but if you get other surgeries you get a discount (you can negotiate it) but with just one surgery the price is fixed. Hope that helps someone
> 
> Bella147, thank you for posting that list! ^-^


 
How do u get in contact with everm?can pm me tks


----------



## shinyglittery

unique_red said:


> How do u get in contact with everm?can pm me tks



http://postimg.org/image/4u71ydw05/full/


----------



## mypurse123

Aone Clinic - lower eye blep non incision $2000 US + 10% tax


----------



## unique_red

Snooker said:


> Paxsky, thank you so much for your suggestion and detailed info.  I would not have heard about the hospital or the doctor if you didn't bring it up.
> 
> I have my surgeries done already and I am now eight days post op.  But I always love to read good and sincere info for future references.


 
Hi,
    hws yr recovery going on?wat op & where did u do yr ps surgery?


----------



## shinyglittery

mypurse123 said:


> Aone Clinic - lower eye blep non incision $2000 US + 10% tax



That's a lot!


----------



## mypurse123

shinyglittery said:


> That's a lot!


would u say $1500 is more inline?


----------



## shinyglittery

mypurse123 said:


> would u say $1500 is more inline?



i think it's a little better... 2000 is really a lot for only lower eye! i've seen prices 700000-1500000. but dont go for the cheapest. you should pay more for quality. just remember high price is also not guarantee for quality. find a good doctor, then worry about price. i would rather pay 2000 for a good job than 900 for a bad job... think not only price but also quality. one or the other is no good, you need both... and quality is more important than price. i just wanted to say that so no one think they should only look at the price.


----------



## mypurse123

Thanks, and you are absolutely right. This will help with negotiation - I've heard of good things about Dr Kwon at Aone, but that price is maybe a little too high then.


----------



## shinyglittery

mypurse123 said:


> Thanks, and you are absolutely right. This will help with negotiation - I've heard of good things about Dr Kwon at Aone, but that price is maybe a little too high then.



as far as I know he's a good dr (but do your research) but yeah he might be a bit expensive. but try to haggle, they expect you to haggle, it's not normal to just accept the first price (but of course they are happy if you do and "laugh all the way to the bank" ). some clinics have "fixed prices" but you can still haggle... see what happens. some clinics really won't reduce their prices at all. but those usually have good prices to begin with and don't charge foreigners more.


----------



## mypurse123

I tried, but he wouldn't budge


----------



## shinyglittery

mypurse123 said:


> I tried, but he wouldn't budge



 try to haggle face to face, try the walk out tactic and tell them lower prices from other clinics. usually haggling by email leads nowhere. if they won't haggle then accept the price if the results are good and if the dr is good and you've don ur research.


----------



## Boy.Buong.Binh

Can anyone tell me what will be an average or normal price for 2-jaws surgery in Korea ?
I'm new here and I don't want to read all those 1000 comments of different threads to find out. 

Thanks !


----------



## Misfit Remake

I've emailed Dream, Regen, Pitangui, Item, Cinderella and View. So far, only Regen and Item replied. Wonder if it's because some of them ignore english emails?
Regen's reply was disappointing. Just a form to book consultation and that prices will be confirmed after consultation. This is what I've got from Item:

Hi 

This is Dr. Kim in ITEM plastic surgery clinic

Thank you for your kind attention to our clinic

I have seen your photos, I will tell about your problems & my recommendations

1. Eye
   problem; Asymmetric fold
              Excess skin
              Eye opening function is good
   recommendation: Upper blepharoplasty to make folds symmetrically and remove excess skin
   cost: Upper blepharoplasty  KRW 1,650,000

2. Nose
    problems: short nose & sloghtly up-turned nose
                 bulbous tip
                 flat bridge
                 wide alar base
    recommendation:
                 Tip plasty using septal cartilage to make it smaller and longer
                 bridge augmentation by silicone implant
                 alar base reduction
    cost: Rhinoplasty   KRW 4,180,000

3. other recommendations
                 If you want smaller & slim face I recommend you cheek bone reduction & mandible reduction + chin advancement
                 Cheek bone reduction : KRW 4,400,000
                 mandible reduction & chin advancement: KRW 7,700,000

                 Breast augmentation by cohesive gel implant ( axilla approach): KRW 6,600,000

These surgeries can be done at once

If you undergo these surgeries, it needs at least 9~10days stay in korea for full recovery

on the day 7 after surgery, we take off all stiches and you can go back

overall swelling will go down within 2wks

If you know guest house in korea you can reserve as you want

and If you want to reserve by us we will recommend you some hotels or guest house bear by our clinic

Pick up service from airport can be reserved by us

If total cost is over than KRW 10,000,000 we can give you 5% discount

and over than KRW 20,000,000, we can give 10% discount
If you have another question, send E-mail again

thanks

Regards

Dr. Kim Jin Sung


Is mandible reduction + chin advancement actually V-line surgery? I wanted lip reduction / reshaping surgery too but did not get a quote on that.


----------



## shinyglittery

Misfit Remake said:


> I've emailed Dream, Regen, Pitangui, Item, Cinderella and View. So far, only Regen and Item replied. Wonder if it's because some of them ignore english emails?
> Regen's reply was disappointing. Just a form to book consultation and that prices will be confirmed after consultation. This is what I've got from Item:
> 
> Hi
> 
> This is Dr. Kim in ITEM plastic surgery clinic
> 
> Thank you for your kind attention to our clinic
> 
> I have seen your photos, I will tell about your problems & my recommendations
> 
> 1. Eye
> problem; Asymmetric fold
> Excess skin
> Eye opening function is good
> recommendation: Upper blepharoplasty to make folds symmetrically and remove excess skin
> cost: Upper blepharoplasty  KRW 1,650,000
> 
> 2. Nose
> problems: short nose & sloghtly up-turned nose
> bulbous tip
> flat bridge
> wide alar base
> recommendation:
> Tip plasty using septal cartilage to make it smaller and longer
> bridge augmentation by silicone implant
> alar base reduction
> cost: Rhinoplasty   KRW 4,180,000
> 
> 3. other recommendations
> If you want smaller & slim face I recommend you cheek bone reduction & mandible reduction + chin advancement
> Cheek bone reduction : KRW 4,400,000
> mandible reduction & chin advancement: KRW 7,700,000
> 
> Breast augmentation by cohesive gel implant ( axilla approach): KRW 6,600,000
> 
> These surgeries can be done at once
> 
> If you undergo these surgeries, it needs at least 9~10days stay in korea for full recovery
> 
> on the day 7 after surgery, we take off all stiches and you can go back
> 
> overall swelling will go down within 2wks
> 
> If you know guest house in korea you can reserve as you want
> 
> and If you want to reserve by us we will recommend you some hotels or guest house bear by our clinic
> 
> Pick up service from airport can be reserved by us
> 
> If total cost is over than KRW 10,000,000 we can give you 5% discount
> 
> and over than KRW 20,000,000, we can give 10% discount
> If you have another question, send E-mail again
> 
> thanks
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dr. Kim Jin Sung
> 
> 
> Is mandible reduction + chin advancement actually V-line surgery? I wanted lip reduction / reshaping surgery too but did not get a quote on that.



ask if they meant manidible muscle red or bone
mandible bone red = jaw bone red = square jaw
chin advancement = chin implant
that's v-line but usually v-line includes bone shaving of the shin and/or chin implant if necessary. v-line should be individual procedure according to your facial structure. implant is not necessary but usually helps. if it's silicon implant be aware of the risks


----------



## shinyglittery

Boy.Buong.Binh said:


> Can anyone tell me what will be an average or normal price for 2-jaws surgery in Korea ?
> I'm new here and I don't want to read all those 1000 comments of different threads to find out.
> 
> Thanks !



i'm not sure but i think 7-12m? are you sure you need 2jaw, it's a big surgery. not everyone needs it


----------



## plasticsecret

Hi, I also got a quote from Dr. Kim and here were his recommendations:
[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] [/FONT] [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]mandibular full coutouring ( include chin shaving to reduce chin length): cost KRW 6,600,000 won[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]cheek bone reduction is not recommendable[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]Liposuction on jawline : KRW 1,100,000[/FONT]​
I was wondering if anyone knows whether mandibular full contouring is the same as V line?  Thanks!


----------



## plasticsecret

I also got quotes back from Cinderella, so I hope this helps give an idea on how much they charge:

​double eyelid[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 1.30+[/FONT]​ inner corner[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 1.00+[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]outer corner[/FONT][FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 1.00+[/FONT]​ fat graft[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 3.00+[/FONT]​ cheekbones[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 5.00[/FONT]+​ [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]V-LINE 10.0[/FONT]+
They sent me the quote in Chinese so I didn't have the "technical" terms for them but hope this helps!


----------



## shinyglittery

plasticsecret said:


> I also got quotes back from Cinderella, so I hope this helps give an idea on how much they charge:
> 
> 
> double eyelid[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 1.30+[/FONT]​ inner corner[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 1.00+[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]outer corner[/FONT][FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 1.00+[/FONT]​ fat graft[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 3.00+[/FONT]​ cheekbones[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] 5.00[/FONT]+​ [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]V-LINE 10.0[/FONT]+
> They sent me the quote in Chinese so I didn't have the "technical" terms for them but hope this helps!



thank you for sharing


----------



## BauHausFrau

Does anyone have any prices for facelift? Or can anyone tell me what an average facelift price is? I haven't heard back from any clinics, but the research I've done around the internet says anything from $3,000-$20,000 usd is average. Someone has to be able to narrow it down more than that I would think. I'm in my 30s & just starting to see a little relaxing of skin around my mouth & jaw, so just a regular lower facelift is all I think I need. Also, if at all possible does anyone know the names of any clinics that are well known for good facelifts? That would give me a good place to start my research. Thanks.


----------



## plasticsecret

Hi!  I got a quote from Chungdam U:

Facial skin lifting is 2,000,000~4,000,000 won.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BauHausFrau

plasticsecret said:


> Hi!  I got a quote from Chungdam U:
> 
> Facial skin lifting is 2,000,000~4,000,000 won.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks.


----------



## whateverB

plasticsecret said:


> Hi, I also got a quote from Dr. Kim and here were his recommendations:
> [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;] [/FONT] [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]mandibular full coutouring ( include chin shaving to reduce chin length): cost KRW 6,600,000 won[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]cheek bone reduction is not recommendable[/FONT]​ [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]Liposuction on jawline : KRW 1,100,000[/FONT]​
> I was wondering if anyone knows whether mandibular full contouring is the same as V line?  Thanks!


I think V line surgery in General is quite a broad term to use for facial contouring. This depends on the individual's needs and will vary depending on what procedure is required. Here he says that mandibular full contouring will involve shaving the mandible and chin (usually for longer than average chin) which will give you a 'v-line'. However, results do vary depending on the individual and this should be discussed with the surgeon. In my case, a V line surgery will involve T-osteotomy and mandible contouring because I have a short chin. This procedure is also used for those who have a broad chin. Hope this helps


----------



## plasticsecret

whateverB said:


> I think V line surgery in General is quite a broad term to use for facial contouring. This depends on the individual's needs and will vary depending on what procedure is required. Here he says that mandibular full contouring will involve shaving the mandible and chin (usually for longer than average chin) which will give you a 'v-line'. However, results do vary depending on the individual and this should be discussed with the surgeon. In my case, a V line surgery will involve T-osteotomy and mandible contouring because I have a short chin. This procedure is also used for those who have a broad chin. Hope this helps


Thanks for clarifying!  It seems like there are so many different terms and procedures for cutting up facial bones and it got quite confusing :|


----------



## mimi60

I have heard of AONE Dr Kwon is famous on facelift and neck lift, in fact I am considering doing it. He has Facebook under Aone, check it out. It would be nice to go with someone too. I will post a demand for going along in the future. Good luck!


----------



## Moody

Does anyone know the price for lip plumping ( using fat) from VIP?


----------



## BauHausFrau

So, I have some replies

JK
revision rhinoplasty 6,000,000 KRW
mini lift + omega lift 6,000,000 + 3,000,000 KRW
full face fat grafting 5,250,000 KRW
HIFU skin treatment 1,500,000
HIFU is a laser skin rejuvenation treatment

Wonjin
belody lifting 2,500,000 - 3,000,000 KRW
thread lifting 3,500,000 - 4,000,000 KRW
fat grafting 3,500,000 - 4,500,000 KRW
under eye repositioning 1,500,000 - 1,800,000 KRW
belody lifting seems to be a treatment using vibration. it sounds like it might be similar to ultherapy.

So, JK seems like it has pricing similar to the US. They were one of my top two choices, hopefully my second top choice responds with something a little more competitive. I would only consider getting fat grafting done in Korea, but I may just get the lift done here if the price is the same. I will keep updating.

By the way, I put in an online consultation at Delightful Aesthetics, and I got a spam email from someone called Daiyu Plastic Surgery saying my pictures hadn't uploaded correctly & could I resend them. Because it was all in Korean I stupidly did it & didn't check it out until I got a DAEMON failure notice, so just be aware of that, people trolling the online consultations & spamming customers.


----------



## BauHausFrau

mimi60 said:


> I have heard of AONE Dr Kwon is famous on facelift and neck lift, in fact I am considering doing it. He has Facebook under Aone, check it out. It would be nice to go with someone too. I will post a demand for going along in the future. Good luck!


Thanks, I didn't know that. I'll try to do an online consultation with them and let you know what they say.


----------



## mimi60

Thanks a lot! I have sent 3 emails to AONE, LIFE and Banobagi for 3 days now, still no one come back, I am checking out fat grafting, face and neck lift. Someone post Golden Ratio Clinic which sounds interesting too. Stay in touch.


----------



## BauHausFrau

I've been Googling info about A One & their website is all in Korean. Google translate is really funny if you try to read it. Anyway, I sent them an email, but I also found out that they have a youtube channel. A lot of the videos are all in Korean, but I found one in English that explains Dr. Kwon's facelift method. Unfortunately it doesn't have B&A pics  but I really like that he mentions doing a platysmaplasty as part of his facelifts. All the American doctors I've talked to have said that's essential to preventing that double chin / turkey neck from forming. Some of the sag is loose skin, but mainly it's the neck muscles under the chin spreading apart & they need to be sewn back together. It's a separate surgery from a mini lift. None of the other clinics have mentioned it. That doesn't mean they don't do it, but at least with this place I can be certain they do.
Here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhRLudIAHww


----------



## BauHausFrau

Grand Plastic Surgery:

Fat grafting costs 1.35-1.55 million KRW, 440-510,000 KRW for per additional area
Neck lift costs 4.2-4.83 million KRW
Fat repositioning costs 1.8-2.1 million KRW 

Fat repositioning is referring to under eye bags. I have very hollow looking eyes (I have a very bony, scrawny face altogether) so I asked about procedures specifically for rejuvenating my eyes. Unfortunately most of these places took that to mean I have under eye bags even though it's quite the opposite. I'm including the pricing anyway for people who do want that taken care of.


----------



## Boy.Buong.Binh

Can anyone tell me what will be an average or normal price for 2-jaws surgery in Korea ?

Thanks!


----------



## BauHausFrau

Aone:

Face and neck lift :$10,000+10%Tax
Full face grafting : $2,000+10%Tax
Re-Rhinoplasty : $6,000+10%Tax
(in case of using rib cartilage $1,000+10% will additionally charged.)
And Dr.kwon strongly suggest you to be receive smile lipt.
(The charge of smile lipt is $2,000+10% Tax)

They are very quick about responding to all my questions. I also love the shameless upsell for his signature service, the smile lift.


----------



## mimi60

Great but I sent him photos and email, he didn't reply! I am considering in person appointment he definitely is in my list. I heard Dr Kanf from IOU is also good. I will compare both. Keep me posted and many thanks again!


----------



## mimi60

I got reply from Aone but very general, basically they said I should do everything, the didn't quite the price and just send me link of YouTube....

Dr.Kwon strongly suggest you Full face lift(included forehead and brow lift),Rhinoplasty, fat transplantation
and smile lipt.

Attached file is showing the simulated expecting result after surgery.
Please check the video links given below :
Smile lipt :
Mouth Corner lift
Smile Lipt 2 
forehead & eyebrow lift
Endoscopic Forehead-lift (1) :
Endoscopic Forehead-lift (2) : 
Forehead-brow Lift: 
Anti-Aging : Forehead-Brow Lift (1) :
Anti-Aging: Forehead-Brow Lift (2) : 
Face and neck lift 
Anti-Aging : Face and Neck Lift (1) : 
Anti-Aging : Face and Neck Lift 
Nose:
Rhinoplasty : Nasal Tip Plasty and Nasal Dorsum Augmentation :
Latest video_ Nose surgery with rib cartilage: 
Fat Injection : 
Fat grafting:


----------



## BauHausFrau

mimi60 said:


> I got reply from Aone but very general, basically they said I should do everything,



Yeah, they all told me I should get everything done, and some of them included other things they thought I should get done. I don't think it's a bad thing, they're just in the business of trying to make us look perfect, and their idea of perfection may be a little more enhanced than ours since they see it all day, every day.


----------



## mimi60

It would be nice if we go together as company. Please let me know what you decide. My skype address is mei60ling, we don't need to chat but text on Skype also. Where are you located? I am from Europe.Take care.


----------



## BauHausFrau

mimi60 said:


> It would be nice if we go together as company. Please let me know what you decide. My skype address is mei60ling, we don't need to chat but text on Skype also. Where are you located? I am from Europe.Take care.


Me? I'm in the United States. It would be nice to meet up with someone there. I'm still undecided. All these facelift quotes are similar to what I've gotten here in NYC. I may just get it done here, then go to Korea for fat grafting after it heals. Or go to Korea first & I may not feel the need for a facelift for a few more years.


----------



## BauHausFrau

I came across a clinic called Kangnam Samsung. I like their website so I emailed them. Their prices made me laugh out loud. It's even more expensive than the US & they suggested I get rid of my cheekbones, which would make me far less attractive by American standards, so I don't get the impression that they're into maintaining a natural, or unique look.

In the case of 'Face Lifting' is $14,000~18,700 USD
'Fat transplant'(Used PRP) is $4700~6600 USD
'Fat stem cell transplantation', $14,000 USD or more, 
'Nasal re-surgery' is $7500~12,200 USD
'Neck lifting' is $6600 USD more,
'Cheekbone reduction surgery' is $6600 USD more,
However, if you do both of the surgery, there is a discount of additional charge is possible.


----------



## mimi60

Banobagi quote:

MACS Lifting 8800000~11000000  

Cheek bone Endotine lifting  5500000~7150000 korean won.

Fat graft for the whole face,
The price without stemcell is 2750000~3300000 korean won, and with stemcell is 9350000~11000000 korean won.

Looks like Korea is not that cheap on lifting surgery and I am still unsure who is the best facelift surgeon. Any comments anyone?


----------



## BauHausFrau

I agree. It's hard to find info about specific doctors. It seems to be more focused on the clinics in Korea, but that makes it hard to look up their credentials. I read about one independent doctor who is supposed to be really great, I can't remember his name, but I couldn't find any information at all about how to contact him. Maybe I'll start hanging out in Koreatown in NYC & pumping people for information on cosmetic surgeons. LOL
So, stem cell fat grafting seems to be a huge price difference. I wonder if the results are really that different.


----------



## mimi60

They said the Fat graft without stemcell, about 30% fat tissue will be survive and with stemcell which makes the fat survival rate higher about 70% will be survive.
That survived fat tissue lasts permanent.


----------



## Cinderella123

mimi60 said:


> They said the Fat graft without stemcell, about 30% fat tissue will be survive and with stemcell which makes the fat survival rate higher about 70% will be survive.
> That survived fat tissue lasts permanent.


Stem cell is not worth it. 
One of the girl I went w did stem cell n I did reg fg n her forehead went down about the same as mine.(it's only been a month)
Plus they need to extract a lot more fat from u when u do stem cell. But then again, it could depends on diff clinic..


----------



## BauHausFrau

Cinderella123 said:


> Stem cell is not worth it.
> One of the girl I went w did stem cell n I did reg fg n her forehead went down about the same as mine.(it's only been a month)
> Plus they need to extract a lot more fat from u when u do stem cell. But then again, it could depends on diff clinic..


That's good to know, because it really costs a lot more, and I want to get it in about 6 different areas, which could really add up.

p.s. You got it done at Cinderella? I haven't checked them out yet. Are you happy with your results?


----------



## motherhen

BauHausFrau said:


> I've been Googling info about A One & their website is all in Korean. Google translate is really funny if you try to read it. Anyway, I sent them an email, but I also found out that they have a youtube channel. A lot of the videos are all in Korean, but I found one in English that explains Dr. Kwon's facelift method. Unfortunately it doesn't have B&A pics  but I really like that he mentions doing a platysmaplasty as part of his facelifts. All the American doctors I've talked to have said that's essential to preventing that double chin / turkey neck from forming. Some of the sag is loose skin, but mainly it's the neck muscles under the chin spreading apart & they need to be sewn back together. It's a separate surgery from a mini lift. None of the other clinics have mentioned it. That doesn't mean they don't do it, but at least with this place I can be certain they do.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhRLudIAHww


Hi, I had a forehead/face/neck lift at Aone in December.  They charged USD$16400 that also included under eye, smile lipt and fat graft, lateral cantho.  Right now my face still look fake/plastic, plus I had these dark under eyes circles that I never had before.  Some percentage of fat transfer on my face have disappeared and that makes my forehead sticks out.
My face changes every day, some days looks better than others.  The doctor said to wait 6 months so that is what I'm doing.  I'm going to see them in early July.


----------



## mimi60

Hi, thanks for letting me know. What do you mean by plastic/fake? I am also afraid of his work cos I know he is keen on drastic operation. Can you send me before/after photos to compare. How about scarring? I like more subtle operation cos I cannot go to office after 3 weeks and look plastic. What is your general experience with the doctor? Banobagi doctor quote me MaACS lift and endotine lift which seems more natural. I will definitely do the smile lipt though. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## shinyglittery

motherhen said:


> Hi, I had a forehead/face/neck lift at Aone in December.  They charged USD$16400 that also included under eye, smile lipt and fat graft, lateral cantho.  Right now my face still look fake/plastic, plus I had these dark under eyes circles that I never had before.  Some percentage of fat transfer on my face have disappeared and that makes my forehead sticks out.
> My face changes every day, some days looks better than others.  The doctor said to wait 6 months so that is what I'm doing.  I'm going to see them in early July.



they did lateral epi??? a clinic whose blog says "NEVER GET LATERAL" http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=kiaps1&logNo=70089708757&redirect=Dlog&widgetTypeCall=true really? seems strange but not surprising since they seem to be dishonest?


----------



## Cinderella123

BauHausFrau said:


> That's good to know, because it really costs a lot more, and I want to get it in about 6 different areas, which could really add up.
> 
> p.s. You got it done at Cinderella? I haven't checked them out yet. Are you happy with your results?


Yeah, I got mine done at Cinderella (forehead, temple, under eyes n under cheeks). 
Their style is more natural n it's only been a mth but 50% is gone already.
My other friends went to Darps n I love their fg result..


----------



## Mingliang

mimi60 said:


> I have heard of AONE Dr Kwon is famous on facelift and neck lift, in fact I am considering doing it. He has Facebook under Aone, check it out. It would be nice to go with someone too. I will post a demand for going along in the future. Good luck!



Hello Mimi! 
I am planning to go to Aone for face and neck lift. When are you going ? Please email me at meiliu1020@gmail.com.


----------



## douraimi

DA just quoted me 15m ~ 23m for facial contouring + eyes + nose. Not that bad/


----------



## sanmi

douraimi said:


> DA just quoted me 15m ~ 23m for facial contouring + eyes + nose. Not that bad/



Hi may i ask, what facial contouring are u doing? Did the price include chin, jaw and cheekbone reduction? Did they mention the prices for these
Procedures? Thanks


----------



## douraimi

sanmi said:


> Hi may i ask, what facial contouring are u doing? Did the price include chin, jaw and cheekbone reduction? Did they mention the prices for these
> Procedures? Thanks


They didn't say it clearly! They said "the actual price depends on what you want to do when you are consulting with the doc". But i sent them my pics and I CLEARLY need cheekbone reduction and v line too (nobody does cheekbone by itself right) so i think it includes cheekbone and v line


----------



## sanmi

Oic thanks for the info. The price seems Reasonable but I'm sure you can try to bargain it down a little bit more.


----------



## mimi60

Hi Mingliang,
I am arriving to Seoul on the 19th but I am not doing facelift procedure this time. I look for less invasive procedure like fat graft and accuflift due to lack of time, but if you're around the corner, I won't mind to accompany you for consultation. It's a big decision so I don't want to do it lightly. Also motherland has done the procedure if you want more info about AONE. Take care.


----------



## douraimi

Just got price quote from Cinderella and Dream.

Cinderella:
zygoma 7.5m
jawline 7.5m
eyelid revision 3.3m
epi+lateral 2m
nose 4m

Approx 24m
Discount available if I do more than one procedure

Dream:
zygoma + vline 15m-16m
eyelid revision 2m-2.5m
nose 4m-5m

Approx 21m~23.5m
Discount available


----------



## MaiQ

Btw here is the quote I got from the Eng consultant at DAPRS:

Rhinoplasty 4 mil. (not too bad - i think locals usually pay 2-3 mil)
Malar reduction 7 mil (I think this is standard too for foreigners, although locals pay 1-2 mil less)
Genioplasty with V line 6- 14 mil ( I think that means genioplasty for 6 mil and V line for 8 mil)

But I definitely will negotiate down to maximum 18 mil.


----------



## MrsKing

mimi60 said:


> Hi Mingliang,
> I am arriving to Seoul on the 19th but I am not doing facelift procedure this time. I look for less invasive procedure like fat graft and accuflift due to lack of time, but if you're around the corner, I won't mind to accompany you for consultation. It's a big decision so I don't want to do it lightly. Also motherland has done the procedure if you want more info about AONE. Take care.


mimi, have you decide which doctor/clinic you are going with? I would love to see your acculift result if you wouldn't mind sharing.. Are you going to have just acculift? or the Accu sculpting and lifting that you posted on the other thread? I am interested in knowing how the latter works.


----------



## mimi60

Mrs King I will post my experience after the procedure, I pretty much decided to go see AT, TL and DA.


----------



## MrsKing

Thanks mimi! Best wishes to you!


----------



## Janberan

*TLPS*
_Power V Lift-_ 3.5 Mil 
_Full face (heart line) fat grafting_ - 3.8 Mil including additional fat grafting session 3 months later and 2 prp sessions

*The Line Clinic*
_Power V Lift_- $2870 USD
_Fat grafting (per area) _- $1440 USD

*Banobagi*
_Accusculpt_ - 2 Mil to 3.3 Mil
_Fat grafting_ - 2.5 Mil to 3.3 Mil
_Cheekbone endotine_ - 5.5 Mil to 7.15 Mil


----------



## HawthornTree

how much percent can we bargain down usually ?


----------



## mimi60

Hi Janberen, I always though The Line is same as TLPS, are they not the same? I have appointment on Monday with TLPS.


----------



## Janberan

mimi60 said:


> Hi Janberen, I always though The Line is same as TLPS, are they not the same? I have appointment on Monday with TLPS.



Hello mimi60, I've read a few times on the forum that apparently some of the staff from The Line Clinic created and moved to TLPS, whereas the other staff stayed at The Line.
I checked their websites and they seem to have different addresses.

I think you should consider The Line also! I read that The Line clinic is really popular with locals and they seem to have cheaper prices.


----------



## mrslucky

Thank you for your interest in my clinic. In the photos, you seem to have bulky and depressed nasal tip. I want to recommend you open nasal tip-plasty with septal cartilage graft which can make your nasal tip more augmented, more definite, and smaller. The expected cost of this kind of revision rhinoplasty is 4,400,000 KRW. I usually recommend my patients to stay in Korea for more than 6 days for this procedure


----------



## mystiqueaura

MaiQ said:


> Btw here is the quote I got from the Eng consultant at DAPRS:
> 
> Rhinoplasty 4 mil. (not too bad - i think locals usually pay 2-3 mil)
> Malar reduction 7 mil (I think this is standard too for foreigners, although locals pay 1-2 mil less)
> Genioplasty with V line 6- 14 mil ( I think that means genioplasty for 6 mil and V line for 8 mil)
> 
> But I definitely will negotiate down to maximum 18 mil.


Hi MaiQ,
The price that DAPRS quoted you for rhinoplasty is reasonable. They just got back to me and this was what the quotation they gave me which I am really surprised about the price difference. 

Thank you for your interest in DA clinic.
1) Osteotomy: If it is bridge osteotomy, it costs about 1,5000,000won.
2)Alarplasty: about 2,500,000won.  
3)Tiplasty and bridge augumentation cost about 4,000,000won.
4)Full face fat grafting costs about 2,500,000~4,500,000won.

I hope that this isnt the final price and that I am able to bring it down. I may be going with someone else who is getting workd done at DA too.


----------



## MaiQ

mystiqueaura said:


> Hi MaiQ,
> The price that DAPRS quoted you for rhinoplasty is reasonable. They just got back to me and this was what the quotation they gave me which I am really surprised about the price difference.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in DA clinic.
> 1) Osteotomy: If it is bridge osteotomy, it costs about 1,5000,000won.
> 2)Alarplasty: about 2,500,000won.
> 3)Tiplasty and bridge augumentation cost about 4,000,000won.
> 4)Full face fat grafting costs about 2,500,000~4,500,000won.
> 
> I hope that this isnt the final price and that I am able to bring it down. I may be going with someone else who is getting workd done at DA too.




Hey, I got the same quote as you because I am not doing alarplasty, just bridge and tip, so that's why mine is 4 mil.


----------



## mystiqueaura

MaiQ said:


> Hey, I got the same quote as you because I am not doing alarplasty, just bridge and tip, so that's why mine is 4 mil.


When are you leaving to go to Seoul for the surgery?


----------



## MaiQ

mystiqueaura said:


> When are you leaving to go to Seoul for the surgery?


I'm planning to go around 1 July to mid July.


----------



## mystiqueaura

MaiQ said:


> I'm planning to go around 1 July to mid July.


I'm planning to go next week. Wish me luck.


----------



## Giaaaaa

Hi guys! I'm new to this site, so I'm hoping someone could please tell me more about Small Face clinic. I want to get the cheekbone and jawbone reduction but am wondering about the costs. Is there a deal for getting them both done simultaneously. Also, does anyone personally know someone that got their cheekbone and jaw surgery done at Small Face?? If so, what was the post op like, and do they still look good? I'm planning on coming to korea at the end of June or earlier. If anyone decides to go, please let me know! There's strength in numbers.  thankssss!


----------



## Vanilla Creme

I've read that one managed to bargain down 30% of the PS total prices.

Is 30% really the most we can negotiate with? Can we go 40% down? 

How can we tell them, I'm really left with so much money for my PS. Nothing more.


----------



## winterluv000

Giaaaaa said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this site, so I'm hoping someone could please tell me more about Small Face clinic. I want to get the cheekbone and jawbone reduction but am wondering about the costs. Is there a deal for getting them both done simultaneously. Also, does anyone personally know someone that got their cheekbone and jaw surgery done at Small Face?? If so, what was the post op like, and do they still look good? I'm planning on coming to korea at the end of June or earlier. If anyone decides to go, please let me know! There's strength in numbers.  thankssss!



Giaaaa, I will go korea in mid Jun, do u hv line/kakao/wechat ? Go tgt ?


----------



## Giaaaaa

Vanilla Creme: really 30 percent!!! That's sooo much. I hope I can bargain down that much. But I've been hearing a lot about the ps clinics giving locals a much bigger bargain than foreigners. Since I can't speak any Korean, i hope they don't charge me an insane amount. 

Winterluv000: i don't have a kakao Id.  but I'm definitely going either late June or early July. Trying to save up as much money as I can. And what are you planning to get done? It's so nice to find a forum that not only supports ps, but people who also support and encourage one another.


----------



## Giaaaaa

Giaaaaa said:


> Vanilla Creme: really 30 percent!!! That's sooo much. I hope I can bargain down that much. But I've been hearing a lot about the ps clinics giving locals a much bigger bargain than foreigners. Since I can't speak any Korean, i hope they don't charge me an insane amount.
> 
> Winterluv000: i don't have a kakao Id.  but I'm definitely going either late June or early July. Trying to save up as much money as I can. And what are you planning to get done? It's so nice to find a forum that not only supports ps, but people who also support and encourage one another.




O but you can reach me at amozonigrl1234@yahoo.com.


----------



## japangirl1234

Hello all I'm new to this forum.
I would like to have a breast fat-graft surgery.
Can anyone suggest me a more famous clinic and advise me the price?
I try to read the threads but it seems that most of u are talking about the nose and face surgery.
I'm currently in seoul and I wish I could get more information so that I can arrange an appointment tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## Dreamii

Hi Everyone,
Im Dreamii, Im new here. 
Well i also plan to do my plastic surgery in Korea, and after all i research I kinda like Regen the most. I try to email them and they only reply one n ask me to fill the form and never reply again (more than 1month already).
Does anyone know about the price of Regen? 
thank u


----------



## ngalaxiee

Vanilla Creme said:


> I've read that one managed to bargain down 30% of the PS total prices.
> 
> Is 30% really the most we can negotiate with? Can we go 40% down?
> 
> How can we tell them, I'm really left with so much money for my PS. Nothing more.



You can go down even 50% if you're really good at bargaining. But in my opinion I think you should go straight in, tell them (politely, of course!) that your budget is only so-and-so, could they do the procedures you'd like at that price?


----------



## cloudbusting

Quotes I received from Able Clinic via Kakao:

Double eyelid revision - 4.5 mil krw 
Epicanthoplasty - 2 mil krw
Rhinoplasty - 5 mil krw


----------



## Giaaaaa

Thank you ngalaxiee for that info.  I want the zygoma and mandible reduction as well as a rhino aNd ptosis correction. But If I can't bargain down, I guess Ill have to choose which ones I reAlly need. ;(

Just got a kakao Id. If anyone wants to message me, it's amozonigrl.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Vanilla Creme

Thanks, I'll have try my best to bargain down as much as possible.

Because I'm really penniless now from the previous PS.



ngalaxiee said:


> You can go down even 50% if you're really good at bargaining. But in my opinion I think you should go straight in, tell them (politely, of course!) that your budget is only so-and-so, could they do the procedures you'd like at that price?


----------



## paxsky

MaiQ said:


> I'm planning to go around 1 July to mid July.


I'm planning on going  around the same time (at the end of June/ beginning of July) and began searching for accommodations ( airnbn, stay places hotels near apujeong/ sinsa-dong ) and most are booked full into July!  Have you had any luck w/ finding accommodations?  I realize you probably don't want to proclaim to the world where you're staying, for safety reasons, but I'm wondering how people are going about housing?


----------



## Giaaaaa

Hi. I've already booked my flight for June 30th. I'm looking around for housing now and using airbnb. If anyone wants to come with me for consultations, let me know! My email and kakao Id is written above.


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi Giaaa 

I'm going with 3 other girls on the 29th June. If you wanna join us, pm me when you can. Do you have kakao talk?


----------



## Giaaaaa

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Giaaa
> 
> I'm going with 3 other girls on the 29th June. If you wanna join us, pm me when you can. Do you have kakao talk?




Yes. My kakao Id is amozonigrl.


----------



## hongkongphooey

I will be in Seoul 28th May to June 10th if anyone wants to meet up. My kakao is Nanxy888


----------



## VichyK

adamseoul said:


> Hi shinyglittery cheers, the 3M price I got was from an online form, some kind of place that supposedly gets you the best surgeons and price etc.. I think they must have got a 2M price then tacked a million on it and hoped for the best. I think a proper price for this including fat transfer from abdomen to the area around the orbital rim and just a little below it is around 2M.
> 
> Im not justifying them doing shoddy work, its just they are so huge so you will hear about more of their failed cases. Im amazed to see their office tower of surgery each day wow.
> A surgery in Korea that consistently does shoddy work will not stay in business very long.
> Its hard for foreigners getting surgery here. There are three problems, almost impossible to sue the surgery, no risk to the surgeries bottom line or reputation from botching it and also Korean peoples prejudice against to some extent western people but to a large extent other Asians. They even kind of even think nothing of Koreans who were born in Korea but raised in America. If there is a less experienced or skillful surgeon on their team then that is the one you will be getting. Its not just about their prejudice, its the ease that Korean customers can sue them and more importantly to them its that these young Korean customers go to Universities with 30 or 40 thousand students and will damage the surgeries name if something goes wrong.




I am desperate after reading this. I think the best I should do is to shut up and spend my money on drinks instead of tempting with this surgery. I only wish I can find an honest and skilled surgeon who treats me as a proper patient rather than an practice tool, but id think that's impossible, the world we live in being what it is.


----------



## VichyK

Nosey77 said:


> Anyone hate the idea of negotiation when it comes to ps?  I understand that they need to see you face to face to analyze, etc, and also they know there's a lot of competition for your $$$s but not being a good negotiator or hating the process makes me nervous.  Im going very soon for rhinoplasty and each place has quoted me via email between 4-6k (this is my first nose job) and that's IF they honor the price they quoted me (which is no guarantee from reading the posts of upselling when you arrive) as well as me not being fluent (and the confusion of not bringing my own translator bc it apparently jacks up the price?) makes me very confused.  Oh well when in rome, haha.  I guess not much you can do but narrow it down to 3-5 clinics and go with your gut instinct, pay in cash to avoid the 10percent fee, play hardball and ask for a discount and then finally hope they don't switch surgeons once you go under lol.




That doesn't sounds like a risk that I would take


----------



## adamseoul

You have to remember,

"The Revision rate for Rhinoplasty is about 10% if you take all Rhinoplasty surgeons in all cases both primary and revision Rhinoplasty...IMHO"

You can search google for that line of text as I don't think I can post links.
10% sounds about right.

If there has been 300 people here that got nose jobs then maybe 270 of these people will be happy and stop posting but 30 will return and be loud about how bad the place they went to is.

You gotta be realistic with expectations and probably shinsa is the best place to do any of this stuff. Unskilled doctors will not keep their jobs very long around here.


----------



## harfe

I've asked the same questions and sent the same photos to various clinics. It's amazing what procedures they come up with and the prices varies a lot!!

*Oz clinic:*
Cheekbone reduction: 5,000,000
Jaw reduction: 5,000,000
Rhino with tip-plasty: 3,850,000
Buccal fat removal: 1,100,000
Forehead fat craft: 2,200,000
Double eyelid: 1,650,000

*Dream:*
Chin implant: 4,300,000
Acculift: 21,000,000
Jaw reduction + chin implant: 11,400,000

*Banobagi:*
Cheekbone reduction: 6,600,000
Jaw reduction: 7,700,000
Chin implant: 4,950,000 to 6,050,000


----------



## harfe

*TLPS:*
Cheekbone reduction: 7,500,000
Jaw reduction: 9,200,000
V-line: 3,500,000

*Pitangui*
Jaw reduction: 5,000,000 to 5,500,000
Chin implant: 2,000,000 to 2,500,000
Face lift: 5,000,000 to 6,000,000


----------



## harfe

*Grand:*
Cheekbone reduction: 5,000,000 to 5,500,000
Sliding genioplasty: 4,000,000 to 4,400,000
Acculift: 3,600,000 to 4,140,000

*Small face:*
Cheekbone reduction: 5,500,000
Jaw reduction: 6,000,000

*DA:*
Cheekbone reduction: 7,000,000
Jaw reduction: 7,000,000
Sliding genioplasty: 6,000,000
Double eyelid: 3,500,000
Face lipo: 7,000,000


----------



## hongkongphooey

motherhen said:


> Hi, I had a forehead/face/neck lift at Aone in December.  They charged USD$16400 that also included under eye, smile lipt and fat graft, lateral cantho.  Right now my face still look fake/plastic, plus I had these dark under eyes circles that I never had before.  Some percentage of fat transfer on my face have disappeared and that makes my forehead sticks out.
> My face changes every day, some days looks better than others.  The doctor said to wait 6 months so that is what I'm doing.  I'm going to see them in early July.


Hi mother hen 

Can you tell me if your lip lipt was worth it?


----------



## therebellion90

Guys,

http://landing.cindyclinic.com/enf/index.html

so those are the local prices? Does someone understand what exactly is included in those packages?

I think there are official prices on ads everywhere? They charge foreigner more than double! Is that possible to get it for local price if we tell them from the ad? (or a little more because of the "taxing")


----------



## mooonlight

helloo! does anyone know how much T osteomy costs by itself? i usually see it quoted together with square jaw reduction or cheek reduction. thank u


----------



## Giaaaaa

Hi guys. So I'd like to share some of the price quotes I got from different clinics

Cinderella 
v line: 14 million won
Malarplasty: 7 million won
Rhinoplasty: 6 million

Daprs: 
malarplasty: 7 million won
Genioplasty: 6 mil
Angleplasty or jaw: 7 mil
Rhinoplasty: 6 mil plus extra 1.5 for a septoplasty 
2 jaw: starting at 18 mil!

The lady said I could always bargain when I consult with the doc. 

Jk: malarplasty: 7.5 mil
Rhinoplasty: 6.5 mil

Dream: 2 jaw starts at 16 mil

FYI: I'm going to korea next month, and I was so sure I was going to get a malarplasty but after reading all these posts about cheek sagging and how it wasn't really worth the time and money, I'm having second thoughts. Someone I was emailing back and forth told me the cheekbone reduction wasn't worth it. That I would be better off getting the jaw surgery instead. So many things to contemplate on...


----------



## shinyglittery

mooonlight said:


> helloo! does anyone know how much T osteomy costs by itself? i usually see it quoted together with square jaw reduction or cheek reduction. thank u



look for "mini v-line" costs, or "v-line chin", i hope you find something. it is cheaper than together with square jaw or cheek


----------



## Chipmunk

I just found a clinic, they do not speak English, it is best to bring a translator if you do not speak Korean.

They are located in Chungdam-dong and have very low prices (which I'm sort of suspicious about, but i'm not too sure)

I don't know if their prices are what regular clinics in korea that are not targeted towards the foreign market offer... or if they are just suspciously low. i have no idea to be honest, but it's worth checking out 

their website is http://www.cozy.co.kr

The prices they gave me were

Alar reduction: W700,000
Chin implant: W600,000
Breast implant: W3,500,000

Hmm..


----------



## winterluv000

Chipmunk said:


> I just found a clinic, they do not speak English, it is best to bring a translator if you do not speak Korean.
> 
> They are located in Chungdam-dong and have very low prices (which I'm sort of suspicious about, but i'm not too sure)
> 
> I don't know if their prices are what regular clinics in korea that are not targeted towards the foreign market offer... or if they are just suspciously low. i have no idea to be honest, but it's worth checking out
> 
> their website is http://www.cozy.co.kr
> 
> The prices they gave me were
> 
> Alar reduction: W700,000
> Chin implant: W600,000
> Breast implant: W3,500,000
> 
> Hmm..



They hv a branch in China

I m interested in this clinic too, thou wonder a lot if they do good ps


----------



## Dreamii

Hi everyone
I'm new here... 
I plan to go to Korea this coming September. I want to get my revision rhinoplasty, fat graft full face and still deciding to so para nasal or mandible jaw reduction. 
Has anyone plan to do similar PS? Can share me some ideas pls
Thank you very much


----------



## harfe

I was watching season one of the Korean makeover show "Let me in" and at the end of the show, they show the prices for various procedures done on the contestant. So I guess these must be local prices. Don't know which clinic these prices are for, but it's good reference:

This girl had a lot done on the face:
Double eyelid: 1,000,000
Forehead augmentation: 3,000,000
Front slit eyelid: 900,000
Botox: 700,000
2-jaw" 13,000,000
Nose tip-plasty: 1,200,000
V-line: 3,500,000
Square chin reduction: 5,000,000


----------



## cloudbusting

Lol, definitely local prices. That would be amazing to get such a bargain!


----------



## winterluv000

Banobagi is one of the sponsored clinic


----------



## Dreamii

Janberan said:


> *TLPS*
> _Power V Lift-_ 3.5 Mil
> _Full face (heart line) fat grafting_ - 3.8 Mil including additional fat grafting session 3 months later and 2 prp sessions
> 
> *The Line Clinic*
> _Power V Lift_- $2870 USD
> _Fat grafting (per area) _- $1440 USD
> 
> *Banobagi*
> _Accusculpt_ - 2 Mil to 3.3 Mil
> _Fat grafting_ - 2.5 Mil to 3.3 Mil
> _Cheekbone endotine_ - 5.5 Mil to 7.15 Mil




Hi, 
I have a question for banobagi. Is the fat graftin price u listed is for full face or per area? 
I'm planning to go there for fat grafting too


----------



## harera

MaiQ said:


> I'm planning to go around 1 July to mid July.


 
I will be going on the same time but probably 4th or 5th July to mid July too.
It will be okay if we can meet there and do same consult with the clinic


----------



## succseth

I was looking through LIFE's website because I heard they were quite reasonable price-wise and some forummers had a good experience there. I sent two separate inquiries with pictures to their English email and Chinese emails respectively. 

The english consultant replied yesterday saying the doctor viewed my pictures and recommended nasal augmentation + tip plasty for 2,500,000 - 2,750,000 krw. 

Tonight I got a response from their Chinese consultant saying that the doctor viewed my pictures and recommended nasal augmentation + tip plasty for 3,600,000 - 3,950,000 krw AND a nasal lengthening for 900,000 - 1,000, 000krw. 

This begs the question, did the physician even look at the pictures? Also has anyone had experience with discriminatory pricing, should that be raising red flags?


----------



## Janberan

I think it is for full face fat grafting. They didn't actually specify.. They just said fat grafting would cost that much


----------



## Vanilla Creme

succseth said:


> The english consultant replied yesterday saying the doctor viewed my pictures and recommended nasal augmentation + tip plasty for 2,500,000 - 2,750,000 krw.
> 
> Tonight I got a response from their Chinese consultant saying that the doctor viewed my pictures and recommended nasal augmentation + tip plasty for 3,600,000 - 3,950,000 krw AND a nasal lengthening for 900,000 - 1,000, 000krw.
> 
> This begs the question, did the physician even look at the pictures? Also has anyone had experience with discriminatory pricing, should that be raising red flags?



Is yours a primary or revision case? I've got different pricing as you now that you mentioned this.


----------



## Dreamii

Janberan said:


> I think it is for full face fat grafting. They didn't actually specify.. They just said fat grafting would cost that much




Thank you Jan.


----------



## succseth

Vanilla Creme said:


> Is yours a primary or revision case? I've got different pricing as you now that you mentioned this.


its just a primary case. What did they quote you?


----------



## Vanilla Creme

Succseth,

I got quote around 3.75 to 4.15 mil KRW for a revision nose. I don't know by what kind of criteria did they set their pricing on..... it always confusing.


----------



## hfwygtl

Hi girls,

I just had chin + cheek liposuction at  365mc and after some slight bargaining i managed to get the price down  to 4.4mil nett (from 4.93mil as quoted by them). I paid everything by  card btw.

I know this is going to sound like im crying over  spilled milk but......... The cost information mail that i received  prior to the consultation stated that the price for chin and cheek lipo  was 1.8mil each, which means that it should only have been 3.6mil and it  seems that i overpaid by a whopping 30%!!

I agreed on the price because 

1) i forgot the price stated on the email and just assumed the price that i was quoted was the standard price 

2)  i assumed that 365mc, being such a big hospital, wouldn't resort to  these marketing gimmicks like the other smaller clinics (quoting 1 price  and charging another) 


so i made my payment and had the surgery. 

Looking  at the cost information mail now, i can't help but feel imbalanced..  actually im fine if it's a couple hundred dollars since the skills of  the surgeon is my top priority but 1mil won is enough to pay for my air  tickets -.-

I approached the staff at 365 (nicely) and asked them  about the price discrepancies and was told that the automated email  that was sent with the cost was actually the outdated one (might be  believable cuz i think no one really updates the english website).

So  now, what do you guys think? Am i too naive to believe what i've been  told? Is there still a chance to get back the 1mil won if i have indeed  been overcharged? 

TIA!


----------



## greeneye

Wow  expensive! Most clinics are charging almost double they charge Korean..


----------



## Dreamii

hfwygtl said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I just had chin + cheek liposuction at  365mc and after some slight bargaining i managed to get the price down  to 4.4mil nett (from 4.93mil as quoted by them). I paid everything by  card btw.
> 
> I know this is going to sound like im crying over  spilled milk but......... The cost information mail that i received  prior to the consultation stated that the price for chin and cheek lipo  was 1.8mil each, which means that it should only have been 3.6mil and it  seems that i overpaid by a whopping 30%!!
> 
> I agreed on the price because
> 
> 1) i forgot the price stated on the email and just assumed the price that i was quoted was the standard price
> 
> 2)  i assumed that 365mc, being such a big hospital, wouldn't resort to  these marketing gimmicks like the other smaller clinics (quoting 1 price  and charging another)
> 
> 
> so i made my payment and had the surgery.
> 
> Looking  at the cost information mail now, i can't help but feel imbalanced..  actually im fine if it's a couple hundred dollars since the skills of  the surgeon is my top priority but 1mil won is enough to pay for my air  tickets -.-
> 
> I approached the staff at 365 (nicely) and asked them  about the price discrepancies and was told that the automated email  that was sent with the cost was actually the outdated one (might be  believable cuz i think no one really updates the english website).
> 
> So  now, what do you guys think? Am i too naive to believe what i've been  told? Is there still a chance to get back the 1mil won if i have indeed  been overcharged?
> 
> TIA!




Hi hfwygtl,

Yes korean clinic rarely update their website which is very hard for foreigner :/ 

Have you talk with them about over charge price?


----------



## Dreamii

Hi everyone, 
Can anyone update price if View clinic? I'm trying to look for it but couldn't find. 
Thank you


----------



## mochi1234

I emailed Wonjin for their price range on my eyes as I'm interested in doing double eyelid surgery. They replied me within a day with an automated email asking me to send photos of my eyes for them to at least gauge what kind of procedures I would need to do to achieve double eyelids. 

So I replied them with pictures of my eyes. 

I've received an email back less than a day, quite speedy in my opinion.

This is what I've been quoted on for double eyelid surgery.

"For your eyes, you have an asymmetric eye shape but your skin layer looks thin. Therefore, I think it can be defined by non-incisional eyelid surgery.  And it seems your eyelid muscle is weak. In other to make bright impression, the pupil should be exposed 80~90%. The ptosis can solve this problem. And I recommend the epi canthoplasty to extend inner corner of eyes to make in balance.

We have a special technique of epi canthoplasty to make bright image without noticeable scarring, since we&#8217;ll make the incision at inside of eye inner and outer folder through conjunctiva.

Here is our surgery price as below.

*Non-incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis correction: 2,500,000KRW~3,000,000KRW 

Inner corner fold removal: 1,000,000KRW~1,500,000KRW*"

I am not familiar with epi canthoplasty. Anyone knows much about epi canthoplasty???

So far haven't gotten a reply from Dr. Kwon from Teium/AT. 
I've only emailed
1. _Wonjin (replied within a day)_
2. Teium/AT. (haven't gotten a reply)
3. Banobagi. (gotten an automated reply saying from Hebe Zou that she will reply within 3 days.
4. JW. (haven't gotten a reply)
5. Item. (haven't gotten a reply)


----------



## mochi1234

*Update from Teuim/AT  

1. Double eyelid surgery including Ptosis correction (non-Incisional method is recommended) : 2.0m KRW

2. Epicanthoplasty : 1.4m KRW*

1. _Wonjin (replied within a day)_
2. _Teuim/AT. (gotten a reply within a day, not sure if it is Dr. Kwon that emailed me though)_
3. Banobagi. (gotten an automated reply saying from Hebe Zou that she will reply within 3 days.)
4. JW. (haven't gotten a reply)
5. Item. (haven't gotten a reply)


----------



## mochi1234

*Update from JW

"I would like to recommend you double eyelid surgery incision method with ptosis correction.
It costs roughly USD3500~USD4000.
Thanks and hope to hear from you soon."*

This is the first clinic that recommended me to do incision method and without epi.

Wonjin and Teuim recommended non-incisional + ptosis + epi. 
I will cross JW out of my list because it is not one of my TOP3 to go visit when I go to Korea for consultation
and their price range is way over my budget just for doing double eyelids. 
Still awaiting for Banobagi and Item. 

_1. Wonjin (replied within a day)_
_2. Teuim/AT. (gotten a reply within a day, not sure if it is Dr. Kwon that emailed me though)_
3. Banobagi. (gotten an automated reply saying from Hebe Zou that she will reply within 3 days.)
_4. JW. (gotten a reply within a day from Jenny.)_
5. Item. (haven't gotten a reply)


----------



## Dreamii

Hi everyone, 
I just got a reply from Regen yesterday.. I think the price is very expensive. Here is what they reply: 

This is Regen Plastic Surgery.

First, you need to understand that more accurate diagnosis will be required from doctors by face to face. The estimated price is subject to fixing after consultation so it is approximate as well as negotiable due to patients different condition.

Nose augmentation is 4.5 million~6 million KRW. Though nose surgery (silicon on bridge and tip plasty) costs 4.5 million KRW, there will be additional cost of 2 ~3 million KRW as you are the revision case.

Fat injection 1 part is 1.5 million KRW, 2 parts are 3 million KRW, and 3 parts to full face are 3.5 million KRW

Carrying into effect from February 1st, 2014, due to the Republic of Korea's value added tax (VAT) act, 10% surtax will be added to all surgeries and operations regarding all beauty purposes.

Let us know when you want to have a consultation. Thank you!

Best regards,
Regen Medical Group

:/


----------



## Dreamii

Hi, 
I'm trying to find the price in View clinic and TLps but couldn't find.
Does anyone know and update please. ? 

Much appreciate


----------



## illay

mochi1234 said:


> *Update from JW
> 
> "I would like to recommend you double eyelid surgery incision method with ptosis correction.
> It costs roughly USD3500~USD4000.
> Thanks and hope to hear from you soon."*
> 
> *This is the first clinic that recommended me to do incision method and without epi.
> *
> Wonjin and Teuim recommended non-incisional + ptosis + epi.
> I will cross JW out of my list because it is not one of my TOP3 to go visit when I go to Korea for consultation
> and their price range is way over my budget just for doing double eyelids.
> Still awaiting for Banobagi and Item.
> 
> _1. Wonjin (replied within a day)_
> _2. Teuim/AT. (gotten a reply within a day, not sure if it is Dr. Kwon that emailed me though)_
> 3. Banobagi. (gotten an automated reply saying from Hebe Zou that she will reply within 3 days.)
> _4. JW. (gotten a reply within a day from Jenny.)_
> 5. Item. (haven't gotten a reply)



From what i observed, that JW doctor  (Noh Hong Chul) always use incisional method for all of his patients.


----------



## illay

illay said:


> From what i observed, that JW doctor  (Noh Hong Chul) always use incisional method for all of his patients.



Sorry..i mean doctor Hong Lim Choi


----------



## heping94

Icecoffee said:


> Hi Giaaa
> 
> I'm going with 3 other girls on the 29th June. If you wanna join us, pm me when you can. Do you have kakao talk?


Hi I'm also going to Seoul on Jun 29!!!

I dont use kakao though do you have whatsapp/wechat?

I was planning to visit life first then synergy


----------



## Icecoffee

Hi heping

Can you email me your number so I can add you on whatsapp? My email is coffeefrappe88 @ gmail.com.


----------



## Yukina89

I saw some prices on tlps Facebook. Buts it's in korean.


----------



## mochi1234

Yukina89 said:


> I saw some prices on tlps Facebook. Buts it's in korean.


I will get it translated. Wait.


----------



## mochi1234

From the photo translated above,

Square chin+3D zygoma 550
Power V chin 90
Eye +nose + fat graft 200
Quick zygoma minimising 190
Power V + lifting 140
Non incision eye arranging 100
Nose 150
Breast 550
Long curve square chin+ 3d zygoma +V line 700


----------



## Yukina89

Wow! This is ridiculously cheap....thanks for translating it!


----------



## Dreamii

mochi1234 said:


> From the photo translated above,
> 
> Square chin+3D zygoma 550
> Power V chin 90
> Eye +nose + fat graft 200
> Quick zygoma minimising 190
> Power V + lifting 140
> Non incision eye arranging 100
> Nose 150
> Breast 550
> Long curve square chin+ 3d zygoma +V line 700




Hi mochi, 
Thank for translate. Anyway can you tell me 550 equal how much? Is it 550 000 kr won? Or 5milion? 
Thank u


----------



## MaiQ

It should be 5.5 mil won. As you can see power v lifting is 90 which is 900k. It can't be 90k right - that's like 90 usd lol

Btw about promotion you can see they usually don't post date of validity. Sometimes u (as a foreigner) bring the quote there n they may say it's no longer valid. Or sometime they say it's valid only for Korean residents. Or sometime they said 'your case is complicated (esp likely for revision case) so you can't be qualify for this' Just a head up so you guys don't expect too much of getting these cheap quotes. It all depends on how money savvy is the clinic, they can make up all sort of excuses.


----------



## Dreamii

MaiQ said:


> It should be 5.5 mil won. As you can see power v lifting is 90 which is 900k. It can't be 90k right - that's like 90 usd lol
> 
> Btw about promotion you can see they usually don't post date of validity. Sometimes u (as a foreigner) bring the quote there n they may say it's no longer valid. Or sometime they say it's valid only for Korean residents. Or sometime they said 'your case is complicated (esp likely for revision case) so you can't be qualify for this' Just a head up so you guys don't expect too much of getting these cheap quotes. It all depends on how money savvy is the clinic, they can make up all sort of excuses.




Thank u MaiQ


----------



## Kate1001

I get a quote from 

JW - Jenny Jw_beauty@naver.com
1) Revison Incision eyelid + ptosis USD 4,500

Grand - Jiwon son +82 70 7119 1580
1) Revision Incision eyelid 2,400.00-2,700.00 krw

Banobagi - hebe 
1) Revision Incision eyelid 3,500.00-4,000.00 krw

View clinic
Still waiting

SMPS - yumi +65 8510 8818
1) Revision Incision eyelid  USD 2,300 ( CHEPER )

I see them blogger website quite good in result,planning to go for it .
anyone have ideal about smps?
http://ohsofickle.blogspot.sg/2013/11/plastic-surgery-journey.html


----------



## mochi1234

Kate1001 said:


> I get a quote from
> 
> JW - Jenny Jw_beauty@naver.com
> 1) Revison Incision eyelid + ptosis USD 4,500
> 
> Grand - Jiwon son +82 70 7119 1580
> 1) Revision Incision eyelid 2,400.00-2,700.00 krw
> 
> Banobagi - hebe
> 1) Revision Incision eyelid 3,500.00-4,000.00 krw
> 
> View clinic
> Still waiting
> 
> SMPS - yumi +65 8510 8818
> 1) Revision Incision eyelid  USD 2,300 ( CHEPER )
> 
> I see them blogger website quite good in result,planning to go for it .
> anyone have ideal about smps?
> http://ohsofickle.blogspot.sg/2013/11/plastic-surgery-journey.html


I tried to search for smps but hardly find anything? Lol except for bloggers Tammy and Daryl sponsored blogspot(s). 

@dreamiii , yes what @maiQ said is correct.


----------



## ngalaxiee

MaiQ said:


> It should be 5.5 mil won. As you can see power v lifting is 90 which is 900k. It can't be 90k right - that's like 90 usd lol
> 
> Btw about promotion you can see they usually don't post date of validity. Sometimes u (as a foreigner) bring the quote there n they may say it's no longer valid. Or sometime they say it's valid only for Korean residents. Or sometime they said 'your case is complicated (esp likely for revision case) so you can't be qualify for this' Just a head up so you guys don't expect too much of getting these cheap quotes. It all depends on how money savvy is the clinic, they can make up all sort of excuses.



I looked up on the link in the TLPS post and on the website one part said "7&#50900; 15&#51068;&#44620;&#51648; &#49888;&#52397;&#54644;&#51452;&#49888; &#48516;&#46308;&#50640; &#54620;&#54644; &#51652;&#54665;&#46121;&#45768;&#45796;."

What does that mean? Does it mean that the promotion ends on 15/7 or it begins then?

Cheers! ^^


----------



## ngalaxiee

Giaaaaa said:


> Thank you ngalaxiee for that info.  I want the zygoma and mandible reduction as well as a rhino aNd ptosis correction. But If I can't bargain down, I guess Ill have to choose which ones I reAlly need. ;(
> 
> Just got a kakao Id. If anyone wants to message me, it's amozonigrl.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!



I'm starting to think about mandible reduction now too! I'm really leaning towards Dream now, been sifting through threads and most reviews about them aren't too bad. I really want to do their berry-line mandibular surgery. Ugh! So many things to fix!

Anyway, your trip seems to be coming up soon! Good luck!  go go go!

Anddd more prices:

*TLPS*
Quick Zygoma Reduction: 4.6mil, pushed down to 4.2mil over email
3D Zygoma Reduction: 7.5mil

But after seeing their promotion prices, I'm sure they can afford to lower the costs even more when I go for surgery in Sep! I think I'm going to be quite confident now when I go into negotiation with them in person.


----------



## nini330

i've been reading in this forum for sometime now and has benefit a lot, i decided to do my part as well.

has just contacted with regen and been quoted 

V-line 9M
Zygoma 6M

she told me it includes 7-10days stay at the hospital which ive nv heard of from others, normally we are let go after one night and have to go back to the hotel till post op appointment, so im going to ask again.

im saving up to go sometime next year, hopefully one of you guys can tag alone.


----------



## mjkmjk

ngalaxiee said:


> I looked up on the link in the TLPS post and on the website one part said "7&#50900; 15&#51068;&#44620;&#51648; &#49888;&#52397;&#54644;&#51452;&#49888; &#48516;&#46308;&#50640; &#54620;&#54644; &#51652;&#54665;&#46121;&#45768;&#45796;."
> 
> What does that mean? Does it mean that the promotion ends on 15/7 or it begins then?
> 
> Cheers! ^^


It means only for those that have applied before 15 July


----------



## mayond

Flytoseoul said:


> Adding on : dream 5.8m krw



How come Pitangui is way cheaper than others????

Is there good????


----------



## yuki25

Hi! I want to ask something about the prices. Actually, I really don't know what should be the right price for a specific surgery. Can you give me the prices for every surgery? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kate1001

Dreamii said:


> Thank u MaiQ


 
I did ask power V line before cost are ard usd3800
actually is cheek lipo ?? maybe some thread.

last time i went BK them quoted my nose USD 2300 ( i was shock !! no expensive)
But ... when i arrived to Seoul with my GF ,after consultation it become USD 3800 !!!!
Poor until daily eat 7-11 food 

After then, i learn through this can confirm everything ,ask very carefully in SMPS Singapore office , Yumi (consultant) will honestly explain , medicine, garment, and other supplement have to extract paid


----------



## heping94

Shimmian:

4800 for dr jun (full rhino)
3500 for the other dr 

chin implant 1500-2000

which is my ultimate choice


----------



## Dreamii

heping94 said:


> Shimmian:
> 
> 
> 
> 4800 for dr jun (full rhino)
> 
> 3500 for the other dr
> 
> 
> 
> chin implant 1500-2000
> 
> 
> 
> which is my ultimate choice




Hi dear, 
What is there website? Can you share? Wanna have a look.


----------



## K Couture

mochi1234 said:


> From the photo translated above,
> 
> Square chin+3D zygoma 550
> Power V chin 90
> Eye +nose + fat graft 200
> Quick zygoma minimising 190
> Power V + lifting 140
> Non incision eye arranging 100
> Nose 150
> Breast 550
> Long curve square chin+ 3d zygoma +V line 700


wait what clinic is this? Why so ridiculously cheap :S


----------



## ngalaxiee

mjkmjk said:


> It means only for those that have applied before 15 July




Thank you!


----------



## ngalaxiee

K Couture said:


> wait what clinic is this? Why so ridiculously cheap :S




That's TLPS. But those prices are their summer promo prices I'm guessing  and probably only applicable to locals. 

Gonna give it a try in Sep though and bargain it down to that prices. At least the promo shows they can definitely afford to give such a cheap price!


----------



## kkim120

Yukina89 said:


> I saw some prices on tlps Facebook. Buts it's in korean.


It also says that it's part of an event, so the pricing isn't permanent. When are you going to Korea? Maybe you can lock in the event prices ahead of time... Cause daaaaang. Eyes, nose and fat graft for 2 mil is RIDICULOUSLY cheap. 

Also, raises the question: who will be performing the surgery?


----------



## Yukina89

kkim120 said:


> It also says that it's part of an event, so the pricing isn't permanent. When are you going to Korea? Maybe you can lock in the event prices ahead of time... Cause daaaaang. Eyes, nose and fat graft for 2 mil is RIDICULOUSLY cheap.
> 
> Also, raises the question: who will be performing the surgery?



I'm gonna be in Korea around early November.  

While I'm gonna be too late for this promo, at least I know what sort of pricing I can expect if I do chose TLPS. 

At the end of the day, I'll rather pay extra and have the head specialist work on me.


----------



## Janberan

kkim120 said:


> It also says that it's part of an event, so the pricing isn't permanent. When are you going to Korea? Maybe you can lock in the event prices ahead of time... Cause daaaaang. Eyes, nose and fat graft for 2 mil is RIDICULOUSLY cheap.
> 
> Also, raises the question: who will be performing the surgery?



I had a consultation with TLPS.. the translator said the specialist doctor for anti-aging and lifting wasn't willing to do the surgery if it was a hugely discounted price...... So maybe that's why these other surgeries are cheap.
I ended up consulting with the trainee doctor and not the specialist himself cause he was apparently in a conference.


----------



## Moon88

i have sent my picture to TL cosmectic surgery 

D zygoma reduction at KRW 7,500,000, bodylong curved square jaw reduction to reduce the square jaw from the below the ears all the way down to the chin point at KRW 9,200,000 and also power v to make the most slim vline along the jowls. Power V is KRW 3,800,000


----------



## fantasyface

Moon88 said:


> i have sent my picture to TL cosmectic surgery
> 
> D zygoma reduction at KRW 7,500,000, bodylong curved square jaw reduction to reduce the square jaw from the below the ears all the way down to the chin point at KRW 9,200,000 and also power v to make the most slim vline along the jowls. Power V is KRW 3,800,000


Please never pay this much for procedures...7.8m for zygoma is daylight robbery.At best it should be 5m...3.8m for power v?thats ridiculous.2.5m is more like it from the reply from naver...


----------



## Dreamii

Vanilla Creme said:


> Succseth,
> 
> I got quote around 3.75 to 4.15 mil KRW for a revision nose. I don't know by what kind of criteria did they set their pricing on..... it always confusing.




Hi vanilla, 

I got quite for nose revision around 5-7mil won... Can u tell me which clinic you got quote from? 
Thank


----------



## sssxccc

Here's what I have so far!!!


----------



## ngalaxiee

The Line Clinic is having a similar promotion to TLPS, plus or minus 500000 won. But they still quote me expensive foreigner prices...just got an email back and they quoted about 15 mil won for 3D Zygoma and Bodylong curve jaw reduction  which is ridiculous when compared to the 4.5~6 mil won they put on the Korean promotion page!

No way am I paying more than 7 mil. They can afford to offer prices so cheap, why should I let them rip me off, right?


----------



## Dreamii

ngalaxiee said:


> The Line Clinic is having a similar promotion to TLPS, plus or minus 500000 won. But they still quote me expensive foreigner prices...just got an email back and they quoted about 15 mil won for 3D Zygoma and Bodylong curve jaw reduction  which is ridiculous when compared to the 4.5~6 mil won they put on the Korean promotion page!
> 
> No way am I paying more than 7 mil. They can afford to offer prices so cheap, why should I let them rip me off, right?




The price that they quote foreigner always ridiculous :/ it's never fair for us. I got quote only 6mil Won (not yet asking for discount yet) for zygoma from another clinic.


----------



## noitsyou

Damn, I know for sure they're gonna hit me with foreigner prices. I'm Chinese and don't speak Korean at all. What on earth can I do?


----------



## Jacaranda

I read from other forums, no matter what price they offer you. You always cut 30%and negotiate with them. Be firm about it


----------



## ngalaxiee

Some quotes from The Line Clinic for those of you interested:

"Double eyelid surgery  KRW 1,500,000~3,750,000
3D Zygomatic Reduction  KRW 6,750,000
Long Curved Square Jaw osteotomy  KRW 6,750,000

Acculift (per area)  KRW 1,500,000.

Botox for masseter (jaw) muscle  KRW 450,000 to 750,000"

What I got quoted here for Botox is so crazy! I stay in the UK and even then Botox for the same thing would only cost me half of what they're asking for! 

Not sure if I even wanna consult with them anymore because I see they're so desperate to rip me off, if I got a lower price for my surgeries they'd probably treat me worse than other patients...or (God forbid) even doctor swap! D:


----------



## ngalaxiee

Jacaranda said:


> I read from other forums, no matter what price they offer you. You always cut 30%and negotiate with them. Be firm about it




Yeah, that's what I plan to do. No way am I going to just let them steal my money and get away with it scot-free! I worked hard for this and I am  definitely going to get my money's worth!


----------



## Dreamer7

ladybugz said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have all contacted various clinics for price quotes. I was thinking it might be helpful if each of us post our quotes (or final surgery price) here and list the name of the clinic and the applicable procedure.
> 
> Thanks!



Teuimps

[FONT=&#44404]1. Double eyelid surgery including Ptosis correction (Incisional method is recommended) : 2.53.0m KRW [/FONT]​[FONT=&#44404;&#47548;]  [/FONT][FONT=&#44404]2. Epicanthoplasty : 1.4m KRW [/FONT]​[FONT=&#44404;&#47548;]  [/FONT][FONT=&#44404]3. tip- plasty  : 3.0m KRW [/FONT]​[FONT=&#44404;&#47548;]  [/FONT][FONT=&#44404]4. alar reduction : 1.5 m KRW[/FONT]​[FONT=&#44404]&#65279;[/FONT] 5. otopasty : 3.0 m KRW


----------



## ohlala_PS

Yukina89 said:


> I'm gonna be in Korea around early November.
> 
> While I'm gonna be too late for this promo, at least I know what sort of pricing I can expect if I do chose TLPS.
> 
> At the end of the day, I'll rather pay extra and have the head specialist work on me.



i heard if you bargain in korea they might give you a trainee doctor

so scary 

oh well every surgeon has to start somewhere, i wonder who their first few bunch of patients are, it has to be some "bait and switch"


----------



## ohlala_PS

i saw one of the korean clinics has a promotion banner says free air tickets when you purchase surgery

i clicked on it and went to a facebook link tells you to sign in and claim the offer.... wth...


----------



## Moon88

hi all, i'm glad to find this page, I'm not alone want to do cosmectic surgery on my face.
I have sent my pictures to TL and they quoted

3D zygoma reduction at KRW 7,500,000, 
Jaw reduction  KRW 9,200,000 
Power V is KRW 3,800,000

total 20,500,000

i think it is quite expensive, i'm putting on braces now, plan to do the surgery after i take off braces.


----------



## Moon88

fantasyface said:


> Please never pay this much for procedures...7.8m for zygoma is daylight robbery.At best it should be 5m...3.8m for power v?thats ridiculous.2.5m is more like it from the reply from naver...



I think it quite expensive, it over my budget.


----------



## Wauwau

asked a local friend to inqure the price from Banogagi, got quoted v-line: 6.5M won + 10% VAT, Rhino(non-revisional): 3.2M won...  Sh*t that's a whole lot cheaper than what they have quoted me in the email: 10M+ for vline and 5 - 7M for revisional rhino.

Just contact EverM for vline price, they quoted me 9.9M in the beginning, but since I ve had an idea of the local price, managed to bargain down to 7.5M. I guess that's already a resonable price. Still haven't decided on where to have my rhino done tho. any recommendations?~

Tipps for all who are considering Seoul for PS: DON'T bring any translator. if you need someone to take care of you, ask for an aftercare service instead. Most hospital have connections to some uni students who do this as a part-time, they only show up after the operation, therefore no nasty under-the-table deal involved. They charge around 70Euro per day.  And ALWAYS ALWAYS try to bargain off at least 30% they quoted you.


----------



## melodyofthesoul

Hi guys! I'm new here and just wondering if anyone here is from NYC and is planning to go to Korea around end of September or mid October? I chose those times cause it's when the airline tickets are the cheapest. If anyone's interested please pm!


----------



## Jacaranda

Hey melodyofthesoul, I will be heading here 13th of Oct


----------



## melodyofthesoul

Jacaranda said:


> Hey melodyofthesoul, I will be heading here 13th of Oct


Hi Jacaranda! Are you going alone or with company already? & did you already booked the tickets and everything?


----------



## Jacaranda

I'm going there alone but I know few people r  heading there the same time as me. I havent booked accommodation yet, there is a place only charge $20dollar a night. Including breakfast, I wanted to check out more about it. What surgeries are u thinking of getting?


----------



## oryza

Hello! I am also planning to go korea in Aug for eyelid surgery. I will be going alone thou. Anybody wan to take advantage of the SQ 2-to-go promo to seoul? its going cheapest at 650/ticket!


----------



## melodyofthesoul

Jacaranda said:


> I'm going there alone but I know few people r  heading there the same time as me. I havent booked accommodation yet, there is a place only charge $20dollar a night. Including breakfast, I wanted to check out more about it. What surgeries are u thinking of getting?


Ohh that's cool, I haven't booked any accommodations yet either. I'm planning to get liposuction on my chin & cheeks, alar reduction surgery, and possibly an eyelid surgery to make my eyelids stand out more. I was hoping to travel with someone cause the air ticket + hotel could be cheaper, and also it's easier to bargain with the clinics if they're getting two customers compared to one. What about you? What procedures are you getting?


----------



## Jacaranda

I'm getting vline, zygoma and eyes. Which clinics are you thinking of going for consultation?  Do u use wechat, line or kakao?


----------



## melodyofthesoul

Jacaranda said:


> I'm getting vline, zygoma and eyes. Which clinics are you thinking of going for consultation?  Do u use wechat, line or kakao?


Yeah I have wechat but it's on private, can I have your userID and I'll add you?


----------



## Jacaranda

Sure, add louiselu1


----------



## vincentbin87

Is anybody konw the price of the ASO surgery? My frd said around 9 million....


----------



## Jacaranda

Hey Wauwau, when r u going Seoul?


----------



## Moon88

Jacaranda said:


> I'm getting vline, zygoma and eyes. Which clinics are you thinking of going for consultation?  Do u use wechat, line or kakao?


hi... how much are your surgery? can you share with me?


----------



## Jacaranda

I've only got quotes from different clinics. From dream, da,  girin and item. Dream and da are more expensive than the other two. What are procedures are u planning to get done?


----------



## nero19

Jacaranda im going to dream do you have any quotes on: chin implant, vline, nose or fatgraft? any would be helpful!


----------



## ngalaxiee

Jacaranda said:


> I've only got quotes from different clinics. From dream, da,  girin and item. Dream and da are more expensive than the other two. What are procedures are u planning to get done?



Omg I'm getting the exact same procedures done. Could you please share (or pm me) the quotes you got from Dream? Because they didn't reply to me and it would help me so much! :') thanks!


----------



## Dreamii

Jacaranda said:


> I've only got quotes from different clinics. From dream, da,  girin and item. Dream and da are more expensive than the other two. What are procedures are u planning to get done?




Hi jacaranda, 
Pls share me how much they quote you as well.  I couldn't get in touch with DA, sth wrong with their Kakao and Line  ... Girin replied me but seem liked they dnt really understand English. 

Thank u


----------



## Jacaranda

Sure Sure,  dream quote me pretty expensive but the girl I consulted with, she said I can ask for discount if I'm doing more than one procedures: ) prices are list below
Dream: 
vline -.14000 - 17000 k won
Zygoma: 720 - 860 k won
Epi: 130
alar reduction: 160

DA clinic 
Vline: 13500
zygoma: 750
epi: 150
Double jaw surgery: 23000

Girin 
Vline: 7000 - 8000
Zygoma: 4000-4500
epi: 1000
Double jaw: 15000 - 18000

Item: 
vline: 7700
zygoma: 4400
Epi: 770
alar: 880

hope this helps: )


----------



## Susaki

Jacaranda said:


> Sure Sure,  dream quote me pretty expensive but the girl I consulted with, she said I can ask for discount if I'm doing more than one procedures: ) prices are list below
> Dream:
> vline -.14000 - 17000 k won
> Zygoma: 720 - 860 k won
> Epi: 130
> alar reduction: 160
> 
> DA clinic
> Vline: 13500
> zygoma: 750
> epi: 150
> Double jaw surgery: 23000
> 
> Girin
> Vline: 7000 - 8000
> Zygoma: 4000-4500
> epi: 1000
> Double jaw: 15000 - 18000
> 
> Item:
> vline: 7700
> zygoma: 4400
> Epi: 770
> alar: 880
> 
> hope this helps: )



what currencies are these prices in???


----------



## Jacaranda

All in Korean won: ) please add three more 0 on everything I listed above


----------



## Dreamii

Jacaranda said:


> All in Korean won: ) please add three more 0 on everything I listed above




Seem liked Girin n item had good price.. Dream so expensive  but DA also bit cheap but I heard we can get discount...  
How u contact with girin? I don't think they have English translator right?? 

Thank a lot..


----------



## Susaki

Jacaranda said:


> All in Korean won: ) please add three more 0 on everything I listed above



Dream zygoma is ridiculous cheap.... is a "0" missing??


----------



## Jacaranda

Correct, girin doesn't have one. U need to bring an own translator


----------



## Jacaranda

Hehe, susaki, there is no 0 missing


----------



## Jacaranda

Oops, sorry, zygoma for dream and da should have one more 0


----------



## Jacaranda

Same with epi from dream and da. Should be one more 0. I kept switching from Chinese to Korean won. Sorry about it guys


----------



## ngalaxiee

Thanks Jacaranda. Omg though. Dream is so expensive now that I look at these quotes. Don't know if I can even afford them anymore D:


----------



## Jacaranda

No worries: ) Yea, very expensive, I might go in and ask for a discount..  see what they will offer


----------



## SarinaSurgery

*ID Hospital:*
V Line Square Jaw Surgery (Mandible angle reduction + Chin genioplasty) starts at 10,000,000 Korean Won
This includes airport pick up service, hotel and hospital car ride service, examination costs, medical exams and tests, material surgical costs, doctor fees, post-op services, 2 post-op 40 minute facial care sessions, etc

*Grand Plastic Surgery:*
1. Square Jaw Reduction 
5,000,000 ~ 5,500,000 Korean won

2.  Malar Reduction
5,000,000 ~ 5,500,000 Kroean won

[Facial Contouring]
3.     Paranasal Augmentation (Midfacial Silicone Implant)
2,000,000 ~ 2,200,000 Korean won

[Facial Contouring]
4. Implant Malar Augmentation (for flat midfacial area)
3,000,000 ~ 3,300,000 Korean won


----------



## nero19

Jacaranda said:


> Sure Sure,  dream quote me pretty expensive but the girl I consulted with, she said I can ask for discount if I'm doing more than one procedures: ) prices are list below
> Dream:
> vline -.14000 - 17000 k won
> Zygoma: 720 - 860 k won
> Epi: 130
> alar reduction: 160
> 
> DA clinic
> Vline: 13500
> zygoma: 750
> epi: 150
> Double jaw surgery: 23000
> 
> Girin
> Vline: 7000 - 8000
> Zygoma: 4000-4500
> epi: 1000
> Double jaw: 15000 - 18000
> 
> Item:
> vline: 7700
> zygoma: 4400
> Epi: 770
> alar: 880
> 
> hope this helps: )


13k usd or more for Vline! wow thats alot! I payed only 7500 usd for my two jaw surgery! here in my homecountry, think i'll just get nose, chin and fatgraft then:s my budget is around 17k usd you think I'll have enough for those three?

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Jacaranda

Of course! I don't think u need that much for your procedures


----------



## dreamx2

Girin have eng translator.but need to pay


----------



## Dreamii

dreamx2 said:


> Girin have eng translator.but need to pay




Do u know how much?


----------



## Jacaranda

50 k


----------



## flowerygirl

nero19 said:


> 13k usd or more for Vline! wow thats alot! I payed only 7500 usd for my two jaw surgery! here in my homecountry, think i'll just get nose, chin and fatgraft then:s my budget is around 17k usd you think I'll have enough for those three?
> 
> Thank you for your response!





I'm looking at bone surgery, eyes and nose surgery in dream. anyone else interested to go dream as well want to go together to get better prices?


----------



## Summer Breeze N

For those people who can read Chinese, the below is a link for comprehensive list of Korea PS price
http://www.8682.cc/price/


Hope this helps.


----------



## noitsyou

Are there any clinics that don't charge foreigners extra?


----------



## Summer Breeze N

Our forum member said EverM charges the same price for both locals and foreigners.


----------



## noitsyou

Thanks, too bad they don't do rhino.


----------



## Changechange

I randomly walk in to some clinics to enquire about breast surgery from the last seoul trip. Im still researching and plan to head there for surgery. But I asked for breast surgery with fats transfer so its slightly cheaper than implant.






Bk = $10k USD
JW= $5k USD


DAPRS=10.5k mil won
Pantangui = 3.3k mil won
The Line = 15k mil won




For this two clinics, I cant really remember the price, estimated
Siwoo=8.8mil won
Wonjin=10.5mil won


----------



## missgeekybabe

flowerygirl said:


> I'm looking at bone surgery, eyes and nose surgery in dream. anyone else interested to go dream as well want to go together to get better prices?


Hi flowerygirl,dream is also in my list for facial contouring and nose job. When do you plan to fly there for concultation and which other clinics are u considering for your procedures? Perhaps we can buddy up? I can be reached at kk : missgeekybabe


----------



## davincci

For those who are interested in BA fat transfer. 365mc doing season promotion, 2.8m from 20 Sep- 20 Nov. Not sure if it's for locals only tho. Email them for more details.


----------



## william2828

Hello
i also have one more question, I have asymmetric eyelids one is double and the other eyelid is single, do you have to do boths eyes or can you just do one to achieve a double eyelid ??
William


On Thu, Aug 28, 2014 at 9:42 AM, Dr. Kwon <paris85@naver.com> wrote:
Dear William. 

Thank you for your inquiries in TeuimAesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic.


The incison double eyelid surgery would cost around 2.0million KRW
The partial incison double eyelid surgery would cost around 1.5million KRW
The non- incison double eyelid surgery would cost around 1.2million KRW
However, there are other procedures for eyelid such as epicanthoplasty (opening the inner corners), lateral canthoplasty (opening the outer corners) 
and eyelid levator muscle correction, and etc, which would require additional fees.


It's difficult to provide confirmed prices without seeing you in real and above prices are just approximate estimate.
We suggest you to visit Teuim clinic to receive precise information regarding surgical methods and the cost. 
We recommend you to stay in Korea at least for 7days after the surgery, so that you can get post-operative treatments including stitch removal and wound cleansing.

Thank you.


----------



## william2828

On Tue, Aug 26, 2014 at 6:19 AM, Yaebeen Na <eng.grandps2@gmail.com> wrote:
Dear. William,
Thank you for your prompt reply.

Grand Plastic Surgery is a very renowned plastic surgery hospital in Korea with 4 branches and 30 medical specialists. We also have dentists, dermatologists, and physician in order to enhance appearance as well as functionality of different face and body features. We prioritize patient safety by recruiting the best doctors in Korea and equipping clinic&#8217;s facilities with the latest technolog

Dear. William,
We have many doctors specialized in double eyelid surgery.
First you will have chance for consultation with our head director, Dr. Ryu Sang Wook and he is going to assign the specialized doctor who would be most experienced and competent for your case. Once you decide to have surgery, you will have another consultation with the operating surgeon for the design. If you have any question, please let me know.
I look forward to hear from you soon.
Thank you.

Double Eyelid Surgery]
1. Natural Adhesion Double Eyelid Method
1,700,000 ~ 1,960,000 Korean won

2. Ptosis Correction
700,000 ~ 900,000 Korean won

3. Magic Epicanthoplasty
1,100,000 ~ 1,270,000 Korean won

4. Lateral Epicanthoplasty
1,100,000 ~ 1,270,000 Korean won

5. Incision Double Eyelid Method 
1,800,000 ~ 2,070,000 Korean won

The minimum recommended stay would be 7 ~ 8 days in Korea to get all the post surgery treatment and stitch-out completed. If you just opt for natural adhesion double eyelid method with ptosis corection, minimum recommended stay is 4 ~ 5 days in Korea to have all the post surgery treatment completed. You do not need to be hospitalized for the above surgeries.


----------



## william2828

Dear William,


Good Afternoon ! How Are you ? Sorry For The Late reply .
Thank you very much for your inquiry at SM Korea Plastic Surgery!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This Following Surgery Quotation advise by Dr Lee Mu Young:

(Double Eyelid Incision)
Want to have a pair of large and beautiful eyes where everyone is attracted to you compassionately? In SMPS, we are determined to design your eyes beautifully and naturally.Permanent effect and applicable for all eye types.The full incision method creates permanent double eyelids and is applicable for all types of eyes. In addition, skin, muscle, angle of eyelashes, and etc can all be corrected.Eyelashes that are poking the eye, stuffy looking eyelids, eye shape affected by sagging skin can be corrected.
Type of Anesthesia	Local or topical anesthesia with sedation
Fasting hours for anesthesia (no food nor drinks)	4 hours before operation time
Surgery time	1 Hours
Hospitalization needed	Not necessary
Days needed until stitch removal	6days
Post-surgery treatment schedules	
1st day: Disinfecting the surgical part.

2nd day: Disinfecting the surgical part

6th day:Remove Stitch and Final check up with Dr. Lee Mu Young

Approximate price range	$1,350USD
Medicine fee	$50USD
The surgery price is a package price that includes anesthesia, surgery, post-surgery treatments.
  Our Booking Requires 1-3 Month in Advanced to Secure your surgery slot.


----------



## william2828

I'm a little curious about the smps as the price she quoted was too good plus the clinic included accommodation.  If anyone has any reviews about this clinic or is going to them let me know


----------



## william2828

Hi ya
I'm currently living in the uk but will be coming to Korea during the month of November. I haven't finalised a date yet but I am I'm very keen to visit Korea for a holiday and also find out more on my eye surgery before I go through it. I am interested in the incision and partial incision eye surgery, can i find out what the recovery time and also the average prices of these two surgeries.
William
p.s does your clinic talk through whatapp

william

Hello!

Thank you very much for your inquiry at JW Plastic Surgery Center. 

For natural and good result of surgery, we are very famous plastic surgery center with 15 years of experiences in Gangnam Gu, Seoul, Korea. 

All of our surgeons are board certified for plastic surgery specialist and are being medical school professor too. 

We also have an anesthesiologist (specialized doctor) to ensure high patient's safety. She will take care of your surgery during operation. 

We provide all kinds of plastic surgery with specialists.


We have lots of foreign patients coming from various countries in the world not only from Asia but also America, Europe. 

We provide language translation services in English, Chinese, Thai and Vietnamese too. 


Our plastic surgery specialists will help in our best and all doctors speak English very well, so please don't hesitate and visit us. 
and I would like to help your inquiry below:

Simple double eyelid surgery is $1500~2000 depends on the surgery plan.( incision and partial incision)
You have to stay in Korea for 7 days for recovery.


----------



## william2828

Dear. william

This is V Plastic Surgery.
Thanks for your waiting.

As for the cost of the double eye lid surgery, please refer to the following.
(Including medicine,postoperative care, and interpreter) 
- USD

Double fold(eyelids) operation
for young pt	1000
scarless epicanthoplasty	800
scarless lateral canthoplasty	800
lower lids S line 	800
upper blepharoplasty	1800
Lower blepharoplasty	1800 
Eyelids correction (vertical enlargement)	1800 
Eyelids correction (vertical enlargement) 
- Non incision	1500
Dark circle correction 
(transconjunctiva fat removal)	1700 
Dark circle correction 
(fat graft)	 800
Sunken eyelid correction (fat graft)	600
lower lid roll (filler)	600
revision case 	2000~4000


----------



## william2828

Dear William

Thank you for your inquiry and having interest in BK Plastic Surgery Hospital.

It is possible to have a consultation with Dr. Shin Yong Ho on the 25th April around 12:00pm~5pm.

Regarding eyelid surgery, there are various eyelid surgery procedures such as non-incision eyelid surgery, partial incision eyelid surgery and full incision eyelid surgery. 

If you have puffy, saggy and thick upper eyelids, you may need to get incision eyelid surgery. 

And if you think your upper eyelids cover your pupil slightly and you want to make your eyes look bigger, then you may need to eyelid levator muscle correction. 
Levator muscle is the muscle which helps you to open and close the eyes. If that muscle is weak, you can&#8217;t open and close the eyes completely, which makes your eyes look sleepy. 
It is performed inside the upper eyelids so a lot of patients undergo this surgery with incision eyelid surgery together.
The average price range for these surgeries is as follow

-Double eyelid surgery: 1500~2000 USD (excluding 10% of tax)
-Levator muscle weakness correction:around 1500USD
-Epicantoplasty:1000~1500USD
-Lateral canthoplasty:1000~1500USD


----------



## william2828

These prices are all quotations and all the clinic did say that for a accurate price you must visit them for a consultation. In my research I'm most curious is a clinic called opera but they didn't have anyway for me to contact them in English so I didn't get any information from them. I'm just  interested as their website was pretty good lol 
Anyway I also spoke with dream, wonjin and ID, the first two clinic I got a reply but they didn't give me a price as they both said I need a consultation with them. As for ID, they didn't reply. 

I hope this all helps and hopefully you guys can give me suggestions on what clinics to goto


----------



## meimei5105

melodyofthesoul said:


> Hi guys! I'm new here and just wondering if anyone here is from NYC and is planning to go to Korea around end of September or mid October? I chose those times cause it's when the airline tickets are the cheapest. If anyone's interested please pm!


 
Hey melodyofthesoul, I will be there Oct. 25th, if you or anyone want to buddy up. am for facial bone procedures. kakao: kz168a


----------



## girlycontigo

hey guys, I am interested in maybe getting a rhinoplasty and my eyes done in Korea... but I don't know where to even start looking at clinics.

Can you guys list some good clinics?

Thank you!


----------



## SassyQT

Hi all posting prices was a great idea and I've gotten so much useful information from purseblog. I just want to say the clinics do jack up the price in person by a few thousand. So beware if you're on a tight budget and only happen to have what they quoted you through email.

*Wonjin* quoted me prices below (In person 7,000,000 KRW Cash only) They were very sleek, modern, and had a full waiting room. Celina the in house english translator was very thorough and I almost picked them to have my surgery.

Double Eyelid Incision: 1,600,000 KRW ~ 1,900,000 KRW
Rhinoplasty                   2,500,000 KRW ~ 3,500,000 KRW

Banobagi quoted me prices below (in person 13,000,000 KRW Cash only) I badly wanted my surgery at Banobagi but was astonished at the sky high prices. They seemed very pushy and told me I could't have the surgery right away due to priority given to locals having surgery instead. Seeing as how I wanted to take advantage of healing each precious day gave me before I went back to work, this was disappointing. They also seemed to not care about my business due to how packed they were. So I didn't want to contemplate the brusque brush off should any complications arise after surgery.

Double Eyelid Incision     3,500,000 ~ 4,500,000 KRW (very expensive for double eyelid)
Rhinoplasty                      3,500,000 ~ 5,500,000 KRW

I decided to get my surgery at View Plastic Clinic. I paid 7,500,000 with credit card. They had a TV show playing in the waiting room with Before and Afters of about 7 or 8 girls who received their surgery from Doctors at the View Clinic. It was like a reality beauty contestant show similar to The Swan Makeover. I admit the impressive results from the TV show and their coffee table book B&A's with really dramatic changes made me pick View. I was pleased to note they catered more to locals than international patients. And their in house english translator Jessica was such a doll. She spoke perfect English and followed me around every appointment I had at View. I never felt lonely or scared having her with me. 

Double Eyelid Incision (with ptosis correction) 2,000,000 KRW
Eyebag Removal                                              1,000,000 KRW
Rhinoplasty (with alar reduction and tiplasty)   3,500,000 KRW

I always thought it was a shame more people didn't post their results on purseblog so below are links to my pics. However, they're in pieces so I'm less likely to be recognized. 

Eyes Before
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x75q90/537/FHL6yM.jpg

Eyes After (love how much bigger my eyes are now)
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x82q90/909/CdMKY4.jpg

Side Profile Before
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/135x320q90/633/3b3fpa.jpg

Side Profile After (Nose is much straighter and tip is lifted)
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/156x320q90/540/WnBFgN.jpg

Nose Before
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/141x179q90/907/a04iLg.jpg

Nose After (I love love love it. Doctor made my entire nose smaller by 30%, bridge is slimmer, alars are thinner, tip is lifted, and he got rid of the noticeable asymmetry) 
https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/139x190q90/901/LWFonl.jpg

I hope this helps out all you other inquiring ladies and this forum has been the best source of information for me when I went.


----------



## Mattherine_lee

mochi1234 said:


> I tried to search for smps but hardly find anything? Lol except for bloggers Tammy and Daryl sponsored blogspot(s).
> 
> @dreamiii , yes what @maiQ said is correct.


My fren have Bad Experience With the Singapore Smps . Yumi even a Alarplasty and Nose tip Also don't know also after received my fren deposit She is is disappear Any Msg try to ask her no reply . Sometimes only Reply at the night time . No Responsibility at all and Hear that she is not Certified consultant . She Is working in the Night Club As a Waitress before and i hear from my fren That singapore Korean Guy is yumi Bf and He is don't have any Medical Education just a computer engineer . I no ideal how come SMPS is hire Who don't have any medical Education to advise us Surgery. My Fren Eyelid Surgery Failed . Now try to looking a gd doctor help her revision. Lucky i not going for consultation .


----------



## TaRaUnnie

SassyQT said:


> Hi all posting prices was a great idea and I've gotten so much useful information from purseblog. I just want to say the clinics do jack up the price in person by a few thousand. So beware if you're on a tight budget and only happen to have what they quoted you through email.
> 
> *Wonjin* quoted me prices below (In person 7,000,000 KRW Cash only) They were very sleek, modern, and had a full waiting room. Celina the in house english translator was very thorough and I almost picked them to have my surgery.
> 
> Double Eyelid Incision: 1,600,000 KRW ~ 1,900,000 KRW
> Rhinoplasty                   2,500,000 KRW ~ 3,500,000 KRW
> 
> Banobagi quoted me prices below (in person 13,000,000 KRW Cash only) I badly wanted my surgery at Banobagi but was astonished at the sky high prices. They seemed very pushy and told me I could't have the surgery right away due to priority given to locals having surgery instead. Seeing as how I wanted to take advantage of healing each precious day gave me before I went back to work, this was disappointing. They also seemed to not care about my business due to how packed they were. So I didn't want to contemplate the brusque brush off should any complications arise after surgery.
> 
> Double Eyelid Incision     3,500,000 ~ 4,500,000 KRW (very expensive for double eyelid)
> Rhinoplasty                      3,500,000 ~ 5,500,000 KRW
> 
> I decided to get my surgery at View Plastic Clinic. I paid 7,500,000 with credit card. They had a TV show playing in the waiting room with Before and Afters of about 7 or 8 girls who received their surgery from Doctors at the View Clinic. It was like a reality beauty contestant show similar to The Swan Makeover. I admit the impressive results from the TV show and their coffee table book B&A's with really dramatic changes made me pick View. I was pleased to note they catered more to locals than international patients. And their in house english translator Jessica was such a doll. She spoke perfect English and followed me around every appointment I had at View. I never felt lonely or scared having her with me.
> 
> Double Eyelid Incision (with ptosis correction) 2,000,000 KRW
> Eyebag Removal                                              1,000,000 KRW
> Rhinoplasty (with alar reduction and tiplasty)   3,500,000 KRW
> 
> I always thought it was a shame more people didn't post their results on purseblog so below are links to my pics. However, they're in pieces so I'm less likely to be recognized.
> 
> Eyes Before
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x75q90/537/FHL6yM.jpg
> 
> Eyes After (love how much bigger my eyes are now)
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x82q90/909/CdMKY4.jpg
> 
> Side Profile Before
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/135x320q90/633/3b3fpa.jpg
> 
> Side Profile After (Nose is much straighter and tip is lifted)
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/156x320q90/540/WnBFgN.jpg
> 
> Nose Before
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/141x179q90/907/a04iLg.jpg
> 
> Nose After (I love love love it. Doctor made my entire nose smaller by 30%, bridge is slimmer, alars are thinner, tip is lifted, and he got rid of the noticeable asymmetry)
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/139x190q90/901/LWFonl.jpg
> 
> I hope this helps out all you other inquiring ladies and this forum has been the best source of information for me when I went.




Congratulations on your successful surgeries  You look really pretty and the results were really natural and nice! (Not saying you weren't pretty before hand!) Thanks for posting this..as you said not many people post results so it was helpful to have yours. ~


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Hey everyone!~
I thought I would add to this topic and I hope you find my post helpful 
I recently (well about two weeks ago!) contacted Banobagi for an online consult and quote.
I posted photos to them (cause if you don't they say they can't give you an accurate evaluation and quote?) of profile and front. I included what I wanted which is zygoma and facial contouring/ vline. I also have a slight underbite (not major) but it has made my bottom lip curl over slightly..I have had braces and my orthodontists tried a non surgical method of bringing my jaw forward into better alignment by use of orthodontic plates :,( they made me have an even bigger jaw when I wore them cause of the plastic chunks that overlapped and made it hard to eat, they were removable (just thought I might add that if anyone is going to have similar or if they didn't know about this method), anyway, back more on topic, I told her this and asked if there were any solutions as well and waited for a reply. And waited...and waited..until finally this afternoon..I got a reply. Admittedly the workers were probably busy replying to the plethora of other messages and doing other things, I was just a bit impatient for her reply and quote.
The lady that replied to me was called Hebe, she seemed nice..I think? Haha she only really gave me information on procedures xD.
Anyway, she suggested for me all for one surgery (which included mandible or jaw reduction/vline, muscle reduction and buccal fat removal), cheekbone reduction and genioplasty.
For your information, here is some quotes (not price) from her about what the surgeries entail 

All for one~:

....It is not the traditional meaning of just cut[ting] your mandible bone (the angle). Actually we do a long line cutting from the jaw angle (but we will save some angle to make sure your jaw line looks natural) to your chin, It is a surgery [that] can adjust your jaw line and chin length together. After this surgery you will feel your chin narrower and harmonious with your face line as well.

Cheekbone/Zygoma~:

We have a special cheekbone reduction called 3D Rotation Malar Reduction....We observed that you have cheeks are pointing sides not the front. Therefore, 3D rotation cheek reduction will help you move your cheek to point the front side so that your face will be more 3 dimensional structures.

>> Surgical procedure

1. General anesthesia is carried out.
2. An intraoral incision is made and the cheekbone is excised to shift its position.
3. An excision of the zygomatic arch is performed through a pre auricular stab incision and the cheekbone is removed.
4. The amount of inward shift of the protruding cheekbone is decided prior to the surgery and the cheekbone is moved and the moved bone is fixed.

(It was suggested that I undergo cheek endotine (?) as it will prevent sagging skin and would improve my lip curl.)

Note- I am still a bit unsure about zygoma..it sounds a bit..idk..not structurally sound and tricky since the zygoma is a smaller and thinner bone and I am unsure of the long term sustainability since I have heard it described as like a tent [structure] and holds every thing up in that part of the face and I would imagine sagging (I am not sure of what cheek endotine is so if you know I would love to hear) would be prevalent and therefore lead to implants etc which is more expense if so.

Note Two- It was recommended that people doing these procedures from overseas should stay in Korea for a minimum of fourteen days as that is when stitches are removed. Also apparently 80% of swelling will subside in about that time period and the final result will be seen in six months.


Time now for the exciting bit, what this whole topic is about..Prices, the prices I was quoted for these procedures at Banobagi.. !! So let's not waste any more time and without further ado I'll tell you  ~

Firstly, for All for one surgery the quote I received was &#8361;7700000 Or 7.7M KRW or around 8280 AUD (USD is only a few dollars difference).
For cheekbone or zygoma reduction I was quoted &#8361;6600000 or 6.6M KRW or around 7100 AUD.
For Genioplasty I was quoted &#8361;4950000~&#8361;6050000 which I found slightly ambiguous since it was a pretty big gap as far as money is concerned, I wonder why that is so? Anyway I converted it around halfway at &#8361;5050000 which amounts to about 5442 AUD.
Finally for the extra of cheek endotine (?) it is an additional 7150000 KRW or about 7706 AUD.

All up it amounted to around &#8361;26,500,000 or 26 1/2M KRW or $28,560 (AUD).

Personally I found it quite/slightly overpriced (not that I am an expert on prices for procedures in Korea). I am not entirely sure if I need genioplasty but idk I might..and whatever the cheek endotine is it is quite pricey (well that's my opinion but idk what it is!)  I welcome your opinions on the prices as well as I would like to know what you think about them.

Sorry for my long and possibly partly irrelevant ramblings but I hope it helped and maybe even saves you time if you were wondering about quotes and information of the procedures if you were gonna wait for the online consult of Banobagi.

Thank you so much for reading and all of your informative and helpful posts. Have a nice day everyone~  ^_^ x


----------



## piku1991

Mattherine_lee said:


> My fren have Bad Experience With the Singapore Smps . Yumi even a Alarplasty and Nose tip Also don't know also after received my fren deposit She is is disappear Any Msg try to ask her no reply . Sometimes only Reply at the night time . No Responsibility at all and Hear that she is not Certified consultant . She Is working in the Night Club As a Waitress before and i hear from my fren That singapore Korean Guy is yumi Bf and He is don't have any Medical Education just a computer engineer . I no ideal how come SMPS is hire Who don't have any medical Education to advise us Surgery. My Fren Eyelid Surgery Failed . Now try to looking a gd doctor help her revision. Lucky i not going for consultation .


Hi Mattherine_lee, 

from what I know Yumi had arrange a face to face consultation with Dr Lee for me last few weeks ago. She never said she's a profession consultant to me and my friends. From our experience I feel she is being very honest to us and had answered all our questions that we asked. Maybe you were confused by another person called rachelle reis or oh soo young?


----------



## shren

Mattherine_lee said:


> My fren have Bad Experience With the Singapore Smps . Yumi even a Alarplasty and Nose tip Also don't know also after received my fren deposit She is is disappear Any Msg try to ask her no reply . Sometimes only Reply at the night time . No Responsibility at all and Hear that she is not Certified consultant . She Is working in the Night Club As a Waitress before and i hear from my fren That singapore Korean Guy is yumi Bf and He is don't have any Medical Education just a computer engineer . I no ideal how come SMPS is hire Who don't have any medical Education to advise us Surgery. My Fren Eyelid Surgery Failed . Now try to looking a gd doctor help her revision. Lucky i not going for consultation .


 
For what i know Yumi just co-ordinate assist arrange schedule to Dr Lee From SMPS, Korea.
I don't think scheduler need medical license lol.
And i never gossip people personal life ,maybe your friends & YOU love gossip & spares rumors about people personal life .

And i went SMPS surgery as well , i found Dr lee are friendly Doctor and he love create nature looking .

i think the person you mention before are Name (Rachellce Reis also Name Oh Soo Young & amber ) 1 person with 3 position and names
*She always claim herself professional consultant but without certificated 
*Always mention Dr lee will come Singapore face to face consultation ONLY for cheating customers
*Graduated under Sydney  ?? 
* Taken other model photos for advertisement

http://s.weibo.com/weibo/smps korea


----------



## piku1991

eimsies said:


> Hi piku1991,
> 
> I am in contact with Oh Soo Young and SM Plastic Surgery for jaw reduction surgery. Can you let me know how your consultation with Yumi goes?
> 
> Mattherine_lee,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that your friend didn't have a smooth surgery. Please keep us updated on what happens.


Hi eimsies,

my consultation with Yumi went well. Cause I will be heading to SMPS for Rhinoplasty and Fat Grafting. Before heading to Seoul for surgery, I had a consultation with Yumi regarding the surgery I will be going and which implant should I go for. All the enquiries that I had was answered as well, to me she is a friendly and nice person.


----------



## SassyQT

Thank so much TaRaUnnie I hope others carry it forward and post Before & After pics when they return from their plastic surgeries. I've been a bit skeptical after hearing scandals of plastic surgery clinics using photoshop on their websites for after pics. So it would be awesome to have genuine B&A's from us purseblog members. Dr. Yun Chang Woon at View Clinic did all my surgeries in 6 hours. I was afraid after the surgery my rhinoplasty was too natural LOL. Most people did not even know I had a rhinoplasty when I returned. Dr. Woon did tell me at the consultation he was aiming for a natural look. I'm extremely pleased with my results and see a major difference. 

Also realized I made a mistake on my original post. Since View Clinic did not break down prices for me. Just charged me 7,500,000 KRW total for everything. I made educated guesses at what each procedure cost from what I sourced from this forums as acceptable prices for each procedure.

The rhinoplasty (with alar reduction & tiplasty) was probably 4,500,000 KRW


----------



## piku1991

eimsies said:


> Thanks piku1991! Will you be doing your surgery with Dr. Lee? Did she set you up for a consultation with him?


Hi Eimsies, 

Ya, I will be doing surgery with Dr Lee. My consultation included a face to face consultation with Dr Lee as well, and I asked him regarding the procedure for my Rhinoplasty surgery. And he suggested me to go for implant and tip plasty due to short nose as what Yumi had suggested as well. My friend also had a face to face consultation with the doctor, and things went well, she will be heading to Seoul this October.  Thanks!


----------



## SassyQT

TaRaUnnie said:


> Hey everyone!~
> I thought I would add to this topic and I hope you find my post helpful
> I recently (well about two weeks ago!) contacted Banobagi for an online consult and quote.
> I posted photos to them (cause if you don't they say they can't give you an accurate evaluation and quote?) of profile and front. I included what I wanted which is zygoma and facial contouring/ vline. I also have a slight underbite (not major) but it has made my bottom lip curl over slightly..I have had braces and my orthodontists tried a non surgical method of bringing my jaw forward into better alignment by use of orthodontic plates :,( they made me have an even bigger jaw when I wore them cause of the plastic chunks that overlapped and made it hard to eat, they were removable (just thought I might add that if anyone is going to have similar or if they didn't know about this method), anyway, back more on topic, I told her this and asked if there were any solutions as well and waited for a reply. And waited...and waited..until finally this afternoon..I got a reply. Admittedly the workers were probably busy replying to the plethora of other messages and doing other things, I was just a bit impatient for her reply and quote.
> The lady that replied to me was called Hebe, she seemed nice..I think? Haha she only really gave me information on procedures xD.
> Anyway, she suggested for me all for one surgery (which included mandible or jaw reduction/vline, muscle reduction and buccal fat removal), cheekbone reduction and genioplasty.
> For your information, here is some quotes (not price) from her about what the surgeries entail
> 
> All for one~:
> 
> ....It is not the traditional meaning of just cut[ting] your mandible bone (the angle). Actually we do a long line cutting from the jaw angle (but we will save some angle to make sure your jaw line looks natural) to your chin, It is a surgery [that] can adjust your jaw line and chin length together. After this surgery you will feel your chin narrower and harmonious with your face line as well.
> 
> Cheekbone/Zygoma~:
> 
> We have a special cheekbone reduction called 3D Rotation Malar Reduction....We observed that you have cheeks are pointing sides not the front. Therefore, 3D rotation cheek reduction will help you move your cheek to point the front side so that your face will be more 3 dimensional structures.
> 
> >> Surgical procedure
> 
> 1. General anesthesia is carried out.
> 2. An intraoral incision is made and the cheekbone is excised to shift its position.
> 3. An excision of the zygomatic arch is performed through a pre auricular stab incision and the cheekbone is removed.
> 4. The amount of inward shift of the protruding cheekbone is decided prior to the surgery and the cheekbone is moved and the moved bone is fixed.
> 
> (It was suggested that I undergo cheek endotine (?) as it will prevent sagging skin and would improve my lip curl.)
> 
> Note- I am still a bit unsure about zygoma..it sounds a bit..idk..not structurally sound and tricky since the zygoma is a smaller and thinner bone and I am unsure of the long term sustainability since I have heard it described as like a tent [structure] and holds every thing up in that part of the face and I would imagine sagging (I am not sure of what cheek endotine is so if you know I would love to hear) would be prevalent and therefore lead to implants etc which is more expense if so.
> 
> Note Two- It was recommended that people doing these procedures from overseas should stay in Korea for a minimum of fourteen days as that is when stitches are removed. Also apparently 80% of swelling will subside in about that time period and the final result will be seen in six months.
> 
> 
> Time now for the exciting bit, what this whole topic is about..Prices, the prices I was quoted for these procedures at Banobagi.. !! So let's not waste any more time and without further ado I'll tell you  ~
> 
> Firstly, for All for one surgery the quote I received was &#8361;7700000 Or 7.7M KRW or around 8280 AUD (USD is only a few dollars difference).
> For cheekbone or zygoma reduction I was quoted &#8361;6600000 or 6.6M KRW or around 7100 AUD.
> For Genioplasty I was quoted &#8361;4950000~&#8361;6050000 which I found slightly ambiguous since it was a pretty big gap as far as money is concerned, I wonder why that is so? Anyway I converted it around halfway at &#8361;5050000 which amounts to about 5442 AUD.
> Finally for the extra of cheek endotine (?) it is an additional 7150000 KRW or about 7706 AUD.
> 
> All up it amounted to around &#8361;26,500,000 or 26 1/2M KRW or $28,560 (AUD).
> 
> Personally I found it quite/slightly overpriced (not that I am an expert on prices for procedures in Korea). I am not entirely sure if I need genioplasty but idk I might..and whatever the cheek endotine is it is quite pricey (well that's my opinion but idk what it is!)  I welcome your opinions on the prices as well as I would like to know what you think about them.
> 
> Sorry for my long and possibly partly irrelevant ramblings but I hope it helped and maybe even saves you time if you were wondering about quotes and information of the procedures if you were gonna wait for the online consult of Banobagi.
> 
> Thank you so much for reading and all of your informative and helpful posts. Have a nice day everyone~  ^_^ x



Taraunnie I found Banobagi three times overpriced what other PS clinics even those included in the top 15 charge. But if you're set on Banobagi be firm and insist on the surgery the day you want it to be. Since you'll definitely need the full 14 days of healing. I emailed banobagi 3 months before my arrival in Seoul with an exact consultation date. And when I was at the clinic Hebe told me the doctor was too busy with other surgeries and wanted to schedule my rhinoplasty 5 days after the consultation. So I would only get 7 days of healing before my return flight and have the stitches taken out back at home. 

Plus, I never saw the doctor at all during the consultation at Banobagi. With Wonjin, View, and Teiumps the consultation included the doctor examining me and letting me feel out the doctors and how comfortable I would be in their hands.


----------



## piku1991

eimsies said:


> Hi piku1991,
> 
> That's great! Please keep us updated on how your and your friend's surgery goes. =)
> 
> On a side note - I wonder whether Dr. Lee only really specializes in procedures other than facial contouring since there aren't that many B&A photos of mandible reduction surgery on SMPS' website...?


Hi Eimsies, 

Sure I will update on my surgery with SMPS.


----------



## saqua

I went to some clinics regarding a rhinoplasty (hump removal, nose tip)

BK 4,5m KRW ( the doctor went after 1 min!!. Lol stupid!)
ChungdamU 4m KRW (Liars, I consulted with them via Kakaotalk and they said it costs around 2.6m KRW)
TL 4.3m KRW (via Kakao it was 3.5m KRW)
Hershe 2.2m KRW (doctor really friendly. Overall the people were nice and not pushy at all!)
Unique 3.5m KRW (via Kakao 2.8m)
Nplus 3.5m KRW (really small clinic,  does only rhinoplasty)
Cocoline 3m-3.5m KRW
Opera 2m KRW (It was the last clinic I went to and I chose them to do the surgery. I didn't chose them because it's the cheapest,  overall the clinic was nice not too big not too small and I could agree on the procedure they were doing.)

I couldn't decide between Nplus, Hershe and Opera.
Unique was okay too.

By the way, some of the clinics mentioned don't have English speaking staff.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

SassyQT said:


> Taraunnie I found Banobagi three times overpriced what other PS clinics even those included in the top 15 charge. But if you're set on Banobagi be firm and insist on the surgery the day you want it to be. Since you'll definitely need the full 14 days of healing. I emailed banobagi 3 months before my arrival in Seoul with an exact consultation date. And when I was at the clinic Hebe told me the doctor was too busy with other surgeries and wanted to schedule my rhinoplasty 5 days after the consultation. So I would only get 7 days of healing before my return flight and have the stitches taken out back at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I never saw the doctor at all during the consultation at Banobagi. With Wonjin, View, and Teiumps the consultation included the doctor examining me and letting me feel out the doctors and how comfortable I would be in their hands.




Ack..I wonder why they decided to be so expensive? I bet the locals would probably get the procedures for half that price assuming they are like a lot of other Korean PS. I'd hope that / maybe it would be sort of a quality over quantity thing where you are paying for the doctors supposed cutting edge skills and fantastic results? But maybe that's just trying to sympathize with and justify them? Idk..but what I do know is that Banobagi was pretty lousy in regard to you not being able to meet the doctor even though you had booked so far in advance. I mean, what are their priorities? Surely they would have marked it down and scheduled it for you? Did you just do the consultation with Hebe? In a way I kind of (not meaning to be rude to them) find those sort of consultations, especially if they are on of the final leading up to your surgery, pretty meaningless as it is the doctor/expert you want to discuss it with, the one who will perform the surgery on you..not the consultant (which is what Hebe is, isn't she? I think?) and that's kinda slack, I'm not trying to mean to them though, the doctor might usually have time for consults or he might not, hopefully he does and it's not the standard slack procedure you unfortunately had to partake in. In saying that however, you were able to find a really good clinic with skilled surgeons that you were able to consult beforehand and get a (likely) more affordable deal and great results  I reckon having to take your stitches out when you returned home would have been much more of a hassle and is not really fair for a foreign patient.
That was good you were able to see the doctors at Wonjin, Teium and View and get a more thorough consult. I considered Wonjin at one stage but I don't remember what made me fall beneath the sidelines? Idk..

Anyway, one final question..What were the clinics you visited like and did they vary much from one another in regard to layout and interiors, the size of the building and staff etc


----------



## SassyQT

Yes we definitely get charged two to three times what locals get. I don't speak any korean so expected to be charged foreign prices. I would imagine it is extremely hard to get local prices at popular clinics unless you speak fluent korean. Banobagi's priorities seem to be how high they can charge foreigners and see if you'll pay it. Consultation was entirely with Hebe I wanted to meet the doctor but she said he was in a surgery and very busy with a packed surgery schedule. I was thinking well if the doctor's skill is that incredible maybe he is worth paying the $$$$$. But at the same time this is my primary rhinoplasty and double eyelid surgery it should not be 13 million KRW. I agreed to schedule the surgery 5 days later and was taken to the bank to withdraw cash. But at the bank I couldn't shake this bad feeling in my stomach about not having met the doctor, having alot of pressure during the consultation, having the surgery 5 days later, and having stitches taken out at home. I told them I changed my mind and left. But that is just my personal experience and maybe it will be different for you. 

The interior layouts for the clinics I visited were all within walking distance of Gangnum. Didn't take a single bus there . Banobagi had an entire building to themselves (very busy), Wonjin, and View had multiple floors in their buildings (waiting rooms were full of patients). They had different floors for different procedures. Teiumps was a single floor and their specialty is only for eyes (less patients).


----------



## SassyQT

saqua said:


> I went to some clinics regarding a rhinoplasty (hump removal, nose tip)
> 
> BK 4,5m KRW ( the doctor went after 1 min!!. Lol stupid!)
> ChungdamU 4m KRW (Liars, I consulted with them via Kakaotalk and they said it costs around 2.6m KRW)
> TL 4.3m KRW (via Kakao it was 3.5m KRW)
> Hershe 2.2m KRW (doctor really friendly. Overall the people were nice and not pushy at all!)
> Unique 3.5m KRW (via Kakao 2.8m)
> Nplus 3.5m KRW (really small clinic,  does only rhinoplasty)
> Cocoline 3m-3.5m KRW
> Opera 2m KRW (It was the last clinic I went to and I chose them to do the surgery. I didn't chose them because it's the cheapest,  overall the clinic was nice not too big not too small and I could agree on the procedure they were doing.)
> 
> I couldn't decide between Nplus, Hershe and Opera.
> Unique was okay too.
> 
> By the way, some of the clinics mentioned don't have English speaking staff.



saqua are you korean? 2 million KRW is like local prices. How do you like your rhinoplasty?


----------



## inkly

saqua said:


> I went to some clinics regarding a rhinoplasty (hump removal, nose tip)
> 
> BK 4,5m KRW ( the doctor went after 1 min!!. Lol stupid!)
> ChungdamU 4m KRW (Liars, I consulted with them via Kakaotalk and they said it costs around 2.6m KRW)
> TL 4.3m KRW (via Kakao it was 3.5m KRW)
> Hershe 2.2m KRW (doctor really friendly. Overall the people were nice and not pushy at all!)
> Unique 3.5m KRW (via Kakao 2.8m)
> Nplus 3.5m KRW (really small clinic,  does only rhinoplasty)
> Cocoline 3m-3.5m KRW
> Opera 2m KRW (It was the last clinic I went to and I chose them to do the surgery. I didn't chose them because it's the cheapest,  overall the clinic was nice not too big not too small and I could agree on the procedure they were doing.)
> 
> I couldn't decide between Nplus, Hershe and Opera.
> Unique was okay too.
> 
> By the way, some of the clinics mentioned don't have English speaking staff.


Hi Sasqua,

May I ask what are the procedures that Opera is performing for the rhino? Are you getting an implant for the bridge?


----------



## saqua

Hey,
I'm halfkorean so I had most of the consultations in korean.
I posted a question on realself you can see my nose and my photoshopped nose here

As you can see most of the "western" doctors didn't recommend a silicone implant in my case.
But mostly all korean plastic surgeons I had consultation with said a 1mm silicone implant is needed!
Nplus was the only one who said its not necessary for most hump noses. (That's good to hear)
Hershe and Opera first suggested a silicone implant, but when I said I wanted it without they said it works fine as well.
So in my case, after the hump is shaved down it creates an open roof which is closed by pressing the nasal bones together. The tip will be lifted with my own septal cartilage. If I don't happen to have enough septal cartilage they harvest my ear cartilage.
I will have my surgery in 2 weeks! ^^


----------



## inkly

saqua said:


> Hey,
> I'm halfkorean so I had most of the consultations in korean.
> I posted a question on realself you can see my nose and my photoshopped nose here
> 
> As you can see most of the "western" doctors didn't recommend a silicone implant in my case.
> But mostly all korean plastic surgeons I had consultation with said a 1mm silicone implant is needed!
> Nplus was the only one who said its not necessary for most hump noses. (That's good to hear)
> Hershe and Opera first suggested a silicone implant, but when I said I wanted it without they said it works fine as well.
> So in my case, after the hump is shaved down it creates an open roof which is closed by pressing the nasal bones together. The tip will be lifted with my own septal cartilage. If I don't happen to have enough septal cartilage they harvest my ear cartilage.
> I will have my surgery in 2 weeks! ^^


How will you achieve a higher bridge then are you using cartilage for the bridge as well as seen in the your photoshop pic? Your hump is very mild so maybe pushing the bones together will work without an osteotomy too then? Thanks for your response and goodluck for your surgery!!


----------



## saqua

inkly said:


> How will you achieve a higher bridge then are you using cartilage for the bridge as well as seen in the your photoshop pic? Your hump is very mild so maybe pushing the bones together will work without an osteotomy too then? Thanks for your response and goodluck for your surgery!!



I don't need a higher bridge (or do I?). In the photoshopped picture I just removed the hump and lift the tip. I didn't make the bridge higher. 
Doesn't osteotomy mean cutting and pushing the bone? ^^
Thank you, I hope everything goes well haha


----------



## inkly

saqua said:


> I don't need a higher bridge (or do I?). In the photoshopped picture I just removed the hump and lift the tip. I didn't make the bridge higher.
> Doesn't osteotomy mean cutting and pushing the bone? ^^
> Thank you, I hope everything goes well haha


That depends on if you like it  Also it's hard to say by just seeing a pic of your nose. From what I research though I don't think many clinics do bridge augmentation without using implant and I don't like implants either... how long will you be in Korea? I may be there around the same time


----------



## saqua

Yea, I dont know why mostly all korean surgeons prefer silicone for the nasal bridge of a hump nose. Anyway I'm in korea for a while now and leaving end of oct.


----------



## SassyQT

Best of luck on your surgery Saqua. Hopefully, you'll show us the results afterwards. Your bridge seems high enough so you definitely don't need the implant. And it's better to go without it since there's always the fear of infection . If you don't think your bridge is high enough afterwards you can always add it on later. Very, very jealous of the great prices you've gotten.


----------



## xyl88

Hi all, I'm a newbie here, but I've been stalking this forum section for quite a while ^^ since my mom want to do eye bag removal in KOrea. Thanks to this forum, I've learned a lot about PS in Korea. 
Wonjin come to my country, and my mom did face to face consultation, they advised my mom to do fat repositioning for the eye bag removal. Based on this, I started to asked for the price range for this procedure from a view clinic in Korea. 

Eye bag removal  with fat repositioning :

Wonjin : 2.3 m KRW
Teuim : 1.2- 2 m KRW (need face to face consultation for final price)
Banobagi : 2.2 m KRW
Regen : 3 m KRW
VIew : 1.6 m KRW
Pitangui : 1.2 -1.5 KRW
BK : 1.5 m KRW
DAPRS : 1.8 KRW

What do you think about the price they gave? 
My first choice is TEUIM, since my mom will only do eyes, but I also want to consult with other clinics too. Could you recommend me which clinic that will be good for eye bag removal. 
I know that this can be considered as minor surgery, but still I want the best for my mom. 


Thank you so much


----------



## Changechange

davincci said:


> For those who are interested in BA fat transfer. 365mc doing season promotion, 2.8m from 20 Sep- 20 Nov. Not sure if it's for locals only tho. Email them for more details.




have just emailed them for the promotion if foreigner applicable for the promotion. has anyone already emailed them and got the reply?


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Changchange, I was curious so I chatted with the English-fluent consultant. The consultant said it's til end November but only for Korea locals, as there's a separate marketing team and separate offers run for locals. I've always known foreigners get ripped off a bit (and to be reasonable, clinics need to get back the cost of business of dealing with foreigners -hiring translators etc) but this is pretty blatant and cynical.

My friend also emailed them and was told that the promotion is over (it's a bit of a mixed message!)

Please try and let us know what answer you get.


----------



## noitsyou

I sent Grand pics of my nose and was recommended Subdermal Shaving on my nose 779,000 ~ 890,000 KRW. 

What is that?


----------



## Chubbychub

OMG I saw this on banobagi website and they're looking for SINGAPOREANS to do the makeover champaign. They're only going to choose 5 participants... The details are stated in the website: http://www.engbanobagi.com/introduce/introduce_media_view.asp?id=174&page=1&kind=1


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Chubbychub said:


> OMG I saw this on banobagi website and they're looking for SINGAPOREANS to do the makeover champaign. They're only going to choose 5 participants... The details are stated in the website: http://www.engbanobagi.com/introduce/introduce_media_view.asp?id=174&page=1&kind=1




Waaaaaahhh ;-; So lucky..I can see why though, Singapore is super amazing~ Hopefully in the future they do an international one.. Good luck Chubbychub and other fellow SG forumers who enter the competition..I hope you win~ ^^


----------



## Jinhong

Hello, 
This is my first time here. Just very thankful about all sharing here
Anybody here did non-surgical with filler nose job before, how much is it ? 
Thank you so much.
I wanna do nose job next month, have anybody want to go together ^^


----------



## Changechange

Lanvinfiend said:


> Changchange, I was curious so I chatted with the English-fluent consultant. The consultant said it's til end November but only for Korea locals, as there's a separate marketing team and separate offers run for locals. I've always known foreigners get ripped off a bit (and to be reasonable, clinics need to get back the cost of business of dealing with foreigners -hiring translators etc) but this is pretty blatant and cynical.
> 
> My friend also emailed them and was told that the promotion is over (it's a bit of a mixed message!)
> 
> Please try and let us know what answer you get.



Hi hi. . At least you guys got a reply. I emailed them bout the ad I saw . If I am entitle for the promo? No reply til now. So I think it's not meant for me.


----------



## JillyJill

SassyQT said:


> Hi all posting prices was a great idea and I've gotten so much useful information from purseblog. I just want to say the clinics do jack up the price in person by a few thousand. So beware if you're on a tight budget and only happen to have what they quoted you through email.
> 
> *Wonjin* quoted me prices below (In person 7,000,000 KRW Cash only) They were very sleek, modern, and had a full waiting room. Celina the in house english translator was very thorough and I almost picked them to have my surgery.
> 
> Double Eyelid Incision: 1,600,000 KRW ~ 1,900,000 KRW
> Rhinoplasty                   2,500,000 KRW ~ 3,500,000 KRW
> 
> Banobagi quoted me prices below (in person 13,000,000 KRW Cash only) I badly wanted my surgery at Banobagi but was astonished at the sky high prices. They seemed very pushy and told me I could't have the surgery right away due to priority given to locals having surgery instead. Seeing as how I wanted to take advantage of healing each precious day gave me before I went back to work, this was disappointing. They also seemed to not care about my business due to how packed they were. So I didn't want to contemplate the brusque brush off should any complications arise after surgery.
> 
> Double Eyelid Incision     3,500,000 ~ 4,500,000 KRW (very expensive for double eyelid)
> Rhinoplasty                      3,500,000 ~ 5,500,000 KRW
> 
> I decided to get my surgery at View Plastic Clinic. I paid 7,500,000 with credit card. They had a TV show playing in the waiting room with Before and Afters of about 7 or 8 girls who received their surgery from Doctors at the View Clinic. It was like a reality beauty contestant show similar to The Swan Makeover. I admit the impressive results from the TV show and their coffee table book B&A's with really dramatic changes made me pick View. I was pleased to note they catered more to locals than international patients. And their in house english translator Jessica was such a doll. She spoke perfect English and followed me around every appointment I had at View. I never felt lonely or scared having her with me.
> 
> Double Eyelid Incision (with ptosis correction) 2,000,000 KRW
> Eyebag Removal                                              1,000,000 KRW
> Rhinoplasty (with alar reduction and tiplasty)   3,500,000 KRW
> 
> I always thought it was a shame more people didn't post their results on purseblog so below are links to my pics. However, they're in pieces so I'm less likely to be recognized.
> 
> Eyes Before
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x75q90/537/FHL6yM.jpg
> 
> Eyes After (love how much bigger my eyes are now)
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/320x82q90/909/CdMKY4.jpg
> 
> Side Profile Before
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/135x320q90/633/3b3fpa.jpg
> 
> Side Profile After (Nose is much straighter and tip is lifted)
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/156x320q90/540/WnBFgN.jpg
> 
> Nose Before
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/141x179q90/907/a04iLg.jpg
> 
> Nose After (I love love love it. Doctor made my entire nose smaller by 30%, bridge is slimmer, alars are thinner, tip is lifted, and he got rid of the noticeable asymmetry)
> https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/139x190q90/901/LWFonl.jpg
> 
> I hope this helps out all you other inquiring ladies and this forum has been the best source of information for me when I went.



Thank you so much for sharing.
Your eyes look so nice & natural & it's wonderful that there is no more swelling.
I'm definitely interested to go to View for my ps.

However, I've sent a few emails & did not receive any replies so far.
How did you previously contact them?


----------



## Moreen

maybe people who have korean friend can share local person price. interesting hor to see price comparson for local and oversea people how much more we pay


----------



## SassyQT

JillyJill said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.
> Your eyes look so nice & natural & it's wonderful that there is no more swelling.
> I'm definitely interested to go to View for my ps.
> 
> However, I've sent a few emails & did not receive any replies so far.
> How did you previously contact them?



Hi Jilly I used Kaokao talk to schedule an appointment with them. But they seemed to have forgotten it when I showed up so I'm pretty sure you can walk in for a consultation as well. They have a fluent English translater Jessica so you'll be in good hands. They also told me if my double eyelids somehow became monolids which is an extremely rare occurrence they would even redo it for free. Which I thought was a great guarantee. Lol although I hadn't ever wanted to make the plane trip back to Korea anytime soon.


----------



## JillyJill

Thank you SassyQT !!


----------



## SassyQT

You're welcome Jilly their Kaokao talk ID is on their website but let me know if you need it ^^ 

Also don't accept the first price they give you, try to bargain 20 to 30% off. The first price is always pretty high. Say you only have this amount and they'll work with it.

The more surgeries you need done the bigger the discount is too. So if you need more work done you'll probably get a better price than I did. 

Hope everything goes smoothly for you and you love your results!


----------



## starrynights127

I have friends that had filler for nose bridge recently in canada. Costs around 500-700cad


----------



## JillyJill

SassyQT said:


> You're welcome Jilly their Kaokao talk ID is on their website but let me know if you need it ^^
> 
> Also don't accept the first price they give you, try to bargain 20 to 30% off. The first price is always pretty high. Say you only have this amount and they'll work with it.
> 
> The more surgeries you need done the bigger the discount is too. So if you need more work done you'll probably get a better price than I did.
> 
> Hope everything goes smoothly for you and you love your results!




SassyQT

Can you please share which doc did your eyes? 

)


----------



## SassyQT

It was Dr. Yun Chang Woon at View Clinic. He's a gentlemen. He took his time and listened to what I wanted done and then drew up a diagram listing the changes he'll make.


----------



## aanjz

Hi all, is anyone going to be in Seoul between Dec 5-16? I am travelling alone for cosmetic surgery (I am in the middle of selecting a clinic) and would love some company - so if anyone else is going, please let me know. - Angie =)


----------



## Inhyeong

Angie, I'll be going to Vietnam on the 28th (5 days from this post) and will be going back to the U.S. on Jan 8, 2015.  But within that time frame, I definitely wanna go to Korea and get some work done!  We can definitely meet up!


----------



## JillyJill

SassyQT said:


> It was Dr. Yun Chang Woon at View Clinic. He's a gentlemen. He took his time and listened to what I wanted done and then drew up a diagram listing the changes he'll make.



SassyQT
Thanks so much!
So kind of you to share.


----------



## aanjz

Inhyeong said:


> Angie, I'll be going to Vietnam on the 28th (5 days from this post) and will be going back to the U.S. on Jan 8, 2015.  But within that time frame, I definitely wanna go to Korea and get some work done!  We can definitely meet up!



That's awesome! If you end up coming, add me on Kakao. My username is Anjiee and we can meet up. If you are having surgery too.. we can walk around the streets with our bandaged up faces together hahaha.


----------



## mirabelle7

I intend to do short nose correction which involves harvesting the septal cartilage. Not sure if this procedure cost more because JW quoted me 4000 USD and D.A. 5,300,000 won, including bridge augmentation and tiplasty. I find it quite expensive... And Wonjin have not replied me after a week I wonder why. :/


----------



## TaRaUnnie

I am still waiting on quotes from Item, Dream, JW and another clinic for Facial contour, Zygoma reduction..but I was looking at Oz and for once~ they had prices on their website! I think that is a good first step and is more honest..They are also the cheapest I have seen for these procedures (and a lot of others)..on their website facial contouring and zygoma reduction are both five million won each! It makes me a bit suspicious in a way, as the average price for these procedures are about nine million to ten million won?


----------



## noitsyou

TaRaUnnie said:


> I am still waiting on quotes from Item, Dream, JW and another clinic for Facial contour, Zygoma reduction..but I was looking at Oz and for once~ they had prices on their website! I think that is a good first step and is more honest..They are also the cheapest I have seen for these procedures (and a lot of others)..on their website facial contouring and zygoma reduction are both five million won each! It makes me a bit suspicious in a way, as the average price for these procedures are about nine million to ten million won?



Everm charges around 11 mil for zygoma and vline and they have fixed prices for locals and foreigners. So maybe Oz does too. If they are legit, it's nice of them to not rip us off.


----------



## noitsyou

JW quoted me 5.8-6.8 mil krw for rhino with silicone and 1.6 mil krw for epi and lateral each. 

That's on the expensive side. Over 6 mil for silicone :O


----------



## TaRaUnnie

noitsyou said:


> Everm charges around 11 mil for zygoma and vline and they have fixed prices for locals and foreigners. So maybe Oz does too. If they are legit, it's nice of them to not rip us off.




It is really nice of them to not rip us off, it makes me feel they are a more honest and structured clinic. I know for some clinics it costs them more for foreigners, employing translators etc but there is no need to nearly double the price! It can't be THAT expensive to care for a non local? Idk..
What I do know is though, it is great to see clinics [displaying] prices on their websites?? The whole other charade other clinics make you go through is so tedious, especially if they don't quote you in online consult and make you email them :/ So keep it up Oz and EverM!~

Btw do you mean 11M individually or combined? It really kinda made me confused that Oz charges around that for both..!? It's by far the cheapest price I've seen so far!~


----------



## TaRaUnnie

I just got my quote from Item Clinic today for v-line osteonomy and cheekbone reduction~~

V-line Osteonomy - 12,320,000M KRW

Cheekbone Reduction - 7,040,000M KRW

P.s. : How did they get the 320,000 and 40,000 won? Most clinics quote straight millions, so where did they pull these extra thousand won from? Could they possibly be for medications and aftercare treatments?


----------



## TaRaUnnie

I got my quote from JW Beauty Clinic today ~
The consultant recommended V Line, Zygoma reduction and Genioplasty, but did not quote them individually only the combined price.

All together the cost quoted was - 14,000 to 16,000 USD.

Which is a heck of a lot cheaper than Banobagi for the same procedures and all over quite a reasonable price. She did say however, the price might change after in person consultation which I hope doesn't mean they are one of those clinics that quote you a good price online and double it when you get there :/


----------



## noitsyou

TaRaUnnie said:


> It is really nice of them to not rip us off, it makes me feel they are a more honest and structured clinic. I know for some clinics it costs them more for foreigners, employing translators etc but there is no need to nearly double the price! It can't be THAT expensive to care for a non local? Idk..
> 
> Btw do you mean 11M individually or combined? It really kinda made me confused that Oz charges around that for both..!? It's by far the cheapest price I've seen so far!~



I dunno, page 2 of this thread says 10 mil for vline and zygoma... I think it's for each, otherwise it is too good to be true.

Apparently, plastic surgery clinics in Korea get taxed on foreign income and have to pass stricter requirements to serve foreigners. Which I can kind of believe since the Ministry of Health seems quite strict (they only granted Korean clinics permission to operate on foreign patients 5 years ago). 

However in my opinion, most of the extra cost are just clinics taking advantage of the fact that plastic surgery in the west costs way more and if we can afford to travel to Seoul for surgery, we can afford to pay a bit extra. 



TaRaUnnie said:


> I just got my quote from Item Clinic today for v-line osteonomy and cheekbone reduction~~
> 
> V-line Osteonomy - 12,320,000M KRW
> 
> Cheekbone Reduction - 7,040,000M KRW
> 
> P.s. : How did they get the 320,000 and 40,000 won? Most clinics quote straight millions, so where did they pull these extra thousand won from? Could they possibly be for medications and aftercare treatments?



In my opinion, it's just psychological pricing. If you're paying so much money, you won't really notice the extra numbers on the end. 



> Psychological pricing is the practice of setting prices slightly lower than rounded numbers, in the belief that customers do not round up these prices, and so will treat them as lower prices than they really are. This practice is based on the belief that customers tend to process a price from the left-most digit to the right, and so will tend to ignore the last few digits of a price. This effect appears to be accentuated when the fractional portion of a price is printed in smaller font than the rest of a price.
> 
> http://www.accountingtools.com/psychological-pricing/


----------



## TaRaUnnie

noitsyou said:


> I dunno, page 2 of this thread says 10 mil for vline and zygoma... I think it's for each, otherwise it is too good to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, plastic surgery clinics in Korea get taxed on foreign income and have to pass stricter requirements to serve foreigners. Which I can kind of believe since the Ministry of Health seems quite strict (they only granted Korean clinics permission to operate on foreign patients 5 years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> However in my opinion, most of the extra cost are just clinics taking advantage of the fact that plastic surgery in the west costs way more and if we can afford to travel to Seoul for surgery, we can afford to pay a bit extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, it's just psychological pricing. If you're paying so much money, you won't really notice the extra numbers on the end.





I thought that too, 10m altogether! That'd be like 1/2 or 3/4 of the prices of most other clinics, it does seem a bit too good to be true. But Oz Clinic charges that much altogether for those procedures (according to the prices on their website) so it is hard to know? It makes you wonder though how much the procedures are for locals in clinics that try to rip you off.

Oh, I didn't know that the clinics got taxed on foreign income and that they only started letting Korean clinics operate on foreigner s five years ago, I saw a statistics chart and. I wondered why it only started at 2009, now I know, thank you~ These reasons partly make me understand why foreigners are charged more but I don't think it should be that dramatically different from locals that people reckon it is, because I can't see that as justifiable and I agree with you about clinics taking advantage of us in that aspect, I think a lot of clinics also think that we are quite wealthy because we can travel there for procedures.

Ahhhhhhh, psychological pricing..The one I hate the most that's commonly used is ($amount of dollars$).99¢ it does not trick most people, it's really obvious that it's just the next rounded number amount of dollars!


----------



## bagdesperate

All quotes are for primary rhino.

Wonjin: Rhinoplasty + weir and nose extention >> 5.7m to 7.4m krw 
Pitangui: Reductive rhinoplasty + nose bridge augmentation with silicon + tiplasty using ear cartilage + bulbous nose tip correction + alar base reduction >> 5m to 5.5m krw
JW: Rhinoplasty with silicon and septal cartilage + alar base reduction + osteotomy to reduce wide nose bridge >> USD5-6k
The Line: Barbie nose + alarplasty >> 5.25m krw

I suspect my quotes are on the high side because of the amount of work that has to be done. My nose is wide, bulbous with a low nose bridge.  

JW has been my top choice all along because I really like what I see in their before & after photos. However, they were the only one that quoted me in USD and it sounds quite pricey. Is this normal for JW and has anyone been successful at negotiating with them?


----------



## starrynights127

5.25m is quite high from the line =/. The quote they gave me is 3.3 for Barbie nose, that's without alar reduction, which I don't think is much more than a million extra.

That said, there's also a photo on their FB that advertised only 2500 USD for rhinoplasty.


----------



## K Couture

TaRaUnnie said:


> I am still waiting on quotes from Item, Dream, JW and another clinic for Facial contour, Zygoma reduction..but I was looking at Oz and for once~ they had prices on their website! I think that is a good first step and is more honest..They are also the cheapest I have seen for these procedures (and a lot of others)..on their website facial contouring and zygoma reduction are both five million won each! It makes me a bit suspicious in a way, as the average price for these procedures are about nine million to ten million won?


yeah oz is very likely to be 10 million for both. There's a reason why the prices are cheap at that clinic. It becomes very obvious when you visit the clinic in person.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

K Couture said:


> yeah oz is very likely to be 10 million for both. There's a reason why the prices are cheap at that clinic. It becomes very obvious when you visit the clinic in person.




How do you mean? (I tried looking back through your posts and other threads but I couldn't find anything of what you are talking about). Do you mean aesthetically or professionally? I have heard about some bad eye experiences there, but apart from that I don't know much else about it, except it's surprisingly cheap haha! I remember reading a post you made a while ago about paying more for more experienced surgeons, I agree with you, it's basically a case of you get what you pay for and is this what you are referring to with Oz Clinic??


----------



## vanitygirl09

TaRaUnnie said:


> How do you mean? (I tried looking back through your posts and other threads but I couldn't find anything of what you are talking about). Do you mean aesthetically or professionally? I have heard about some bad eye experiences there, but apart from that I don't know much else about it, except it's surprisingly cheap haha! I remember reading a post you made a while ago about paying more for more experienced surgeons, I agree with you, it's basically a case of you get what you pay for and is this what you are referring to with Oz Clinic??




She means you can tell when you visit the clinics itself. That's the best way to judge. You will see if a clinic is just well priced and good value and offers great service and the difference between that and a clinic that is cheap for a variety of reasons that turn potential clients off even for the cheap price 

For more info, maybe you can refer to her consultation experience at oz that she's posted a while back


----------



## K Couture

TaRaUnnie said:


> How do you mean? (I tried looking back through your posts and other threads but I couldn't find anything of what you are talking about). Do you mean aesthetically or professionally? I have heard about some bad eye experiences there, but apart from that I don't know much else about it, except it's surprisingly cheap haha! I remember reading a post you made a while ago about paying more for more experienced surgeons, I agree with you, it's basically a case of you get what you pay for and is this what you are referring to with Oz Clinic??


I mean professionally. And certainly aesthetically too. The aesthetic of a clinic, by that I mean how much they invested in the aesthetics and not so much the stylistic taste itself, is one indication of how profitable a clinic is, which also implies a steady inflow of clientell. 

I was actually rather certain, before I first went to seoul to consult with different clinics,  that I would end up doing my procedures at Oz. For one reason and one reason only. Unlike other clinics with more developed infrastructure, Dr Park from Oz is the one who responses to the e-mails. You will find other clinics would leave that up to the consultants or client managers to handle. Because you now have the operating surgeon responding to your e-mails, you do get very detailed responses compared to those you would obtain from consultants, as at the end of the day, consultants and client managers are not surgically trained and are therefore lay people. 

Anyways the reason why I didn't end up going to oz is due to ethical reasons, which i explained here in a thread i wrote last year. Just ctrl find Oz to skip the rest.

http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...in-seoul-and-surgical-experiences-846812.html

Oz is pretty much a one man show and especially if you are looking to get multiple procedures done it is a better option to seek out mid sized clinics with different specialists for different procedures, rather than look for a jack of all trades. That way you know your surgeon is constantly honing their skills on their specialty. The problem with the really large clinics, and i mean the ones with like 15-30 surgeons is that most of them are young and inexperienced and are being cultivated by the hospital to increase their volume of clients. Which means you put yourself at risk to not knowing who you might get. I'm not refering to doctor swapping specifically but rather a lot of patients would be unaware of the experience level of the surgeons they may be assigned to. So if for whatever reason one chooses to have the operation at a large clinic, make sure you are getting the senior surgeons and the senior surgeons only.


----------



## Elle.13

hey guys my quotes for DES:
Banobagi: Incisional + ptosis + epi = 6mil won
Teuim: Incisional + ptosis = 2.5mil-3mil won, epi extra 1.4mil won
REAL: Incisional 2mil won / Non-incision 1.5mil won


----------



## noitsyou

Hershe/Yujin PS

Epi - 1.1k USD
Alar - 1.5k USD
Nose - 5.6 - 7k USD

Never even heard of this clinic before but man, that is the most expensive quote I've gotten.


----------



## pinkyy99

bagdesperate said:


> All quotes are for primary rhino.
> 
> Wonjin: Rhinoplasty + weir and nose extention >> 5.7m to 7.4m krw
> Pitangui: Reductive rhinoplasty + nose bridge augmentation with silicon + tiplasty using ear cartilage + bulbous nose tip correction + alar base reduction >> 5m to 5.5m krw
> JW: Rhinoplasty with silicon and septal cartilage + alar base reduction + osteotomy to reduce wide nose bridge >> USD5-6k
> The Line: Barbie nose + alarplasty >> 5.25m krw
> 
> I suspect my quotes are on the high side because of the amount of work that has to be done. My nose is wide, bulbous with a low nose bridge.
> 
> JW has been my top choice all along because I really like what I see in their before & after photos. However, they were the only one that quoted me in USD and it sounds quite pricey. Is this normal for JW and has anyone been successful at negotiating with them?





Dear,


How you get the price from pitangui? I email them but no reply  Do you have their email can share? thanks


----------



## pinkyy99

qri said:


> Did online consultation with Pitangui, Nicole is the one that replied back to my email. I was really happy with her response it was well detailed and she replied back pretty quick.
> 
> The three rhinoplasty procedures they suggested all cost 1million - 1.2million KRW. Potentially paying under $1k for a nose job is just crazy to me omfg. The three they suggested were
> 
> 
> Nose tiplasty (Bulbous nose tip correction)
> Nose tiplasty with ear cartilage
> Alar base reduction
> 
> For a lip reduction they quoted me 2 million - 2.5 million for both lips. They also suggested that I get a chin implant (which I agree with, didn't notice how bad it looked until I took lots of side profile pictures lol..) and also quoted me 2 million - 2.5 million for that.
> 
> I'm really happy with these prices. Assuming everything costs the max that they quoted me on it would be 6.2million KRW, where I live the price to get one nose job is generally in that price range, usually more expensive. I can probably bargain down to 5.5 mil or 5?




Hi qri,


Which email address did you send to Nicole? Because I email few days back and no reply


----------



## chlak5

Elle.13 said:


> hey guys my quotes for DES:
> Banobagi: Incisional + ptosis + epi = 6mil won
> Teuim: Incisional + ptosis = 2.5mil-3mil won, epi extra 1.4mil won
> REAL: Incisional 2mil won / Non-incision 1.5mil won


Wow. I thought Teuim will be the highest but that's funny. How did you get the quotes? Are you in Korea or did you do it via website or email?

Also, did you look into Opera, Jaedon, and Secret?


----------



## Jlalala

saqua said:


> I went to some clinics regarding a rhinoplasty (hump removal, nose tip)
> 
> BK 4,5m KRW ( the doctor went after 1 min!!. Lol stupid!)
> ChungdamU 4m KRW (Liars, I consulted with them via Kakaotalk and they said it costs around 2.6m KRW)
> TL 4.3m KRW (via Kakao it was 3.5m KRW)
> Hershe 2.2m KRW (doctor really friendly. Overall the people were nice and not pushy at all!)
> Unique 3.5m KRW (via Kakao 2.8m)
> Nplus 3.5m KRW (really small clinic,  does only rhinoplasty)
> Cocoline 3m-3.5m KRW
> Opera 2m KRW (It was the last clinic I went to and I chose them to do the surgery. I didn't chose them because it's the cheapest,  overall the clinic was nice not too big not too small and I could agree on the procedure they were doing.)
> 
> I couldn't decide between Nplus, Hershe and Opera.
> Unique was okay too.
> 
> By the way, some of the clinics mentioned don't have English speaking staff.



Saqua, what was your impression of Hershe and Cocoline after consulting with them? I'm kinda considering one of these two now...I like cocoline's noses but after talking through kakao like you said, the people at hershe seem so nice and they even had a Japanese translator...

Has anyone else consulted with either of these two???


----------



## Jlalala

Here are my quotes (via kakao for most, in person for DA, View, Chungdam U)

Cocoline: Nose 3.5~4, fg (prp) 1~1.5
Chungdam U: Nose 4
Hershe: Nose 2.6 fg(prp) 3.6
Kim Hansung: fg(prp) 2.1, Nose 2.75, Eyebag removal 1.1~1.65
Fresh: fg(prp) 1.7
O and Young: Nose 3
Girin: fg 1.8, Nose 4
April31: Nose 5.5, fg 3
View: Nose 2.5~3.5, eyebag removal 1~2.3 (if filler only 1mil)
DA: All 8.5 (Nose, eyebag fat repositioning, fg)

Nose is for primary with hump removal and tip


----------



## Dayum

*Namu* (Promotional prices? Don't remember)
Zygoma reduction 2.400.000 krw
Square jaw reduction 2.900.000 krw
Soft V-line 2.500.000 krw

*Olive PS *(Current promotional prices for candidates benefits)
Suture eye surgery 700.000 krw
Eye surgery incision 900.000 krw

*Lavian PS
*Zygoma reduction 5.000.000 krw
Square jaw reduction 4.000.000 krw

Know where to search and you'll get the good quotes.


----------



## Rinda10

Dayum said:


> *Namu* (Promotional prices? Don't remember)
> Zygoma reduction 2.400.000 krw
> Square jaw reduction 2.900.000 krw
> Soft V-line 2.500.000 krw
> 
> *Olive PS *(Current promotional prices for candidates benefits)
> Suture eye surgery 700.000 krw
> Eye surgery incision 900.000 krw
> 
> *Lavian PS
> *Zygoma reduction 5.000.000 krw
> Square jaw reduction 4.000.000 krw
> 
> Know where to search and you'll get the good quotes.


is that true?? so cheap!


----------



## Auda

my friend got hers from the Philippines said it was cheaper and did an okay job with it.

Laser Blepharoplastyat 3700000
Breast Augmentation 7500000
Rhinoplasty Silicone 3850000

She said it was from the best one there and includes hotel and airfare


----------



## Dayum

Rinda10 said:


> is that true?? so cheap!



Yes. Many of the people here are getting ripped off.
Some clinics are charging more than double of the price. So *NEVER* be afraid to bargain.

Here are some other quotes:

Wonderclinic.com
Suture eye surgery 390.000 krw
Section (incision eye surgery) 490.000 krw
Incision (eye surgery) 790.000 krw
Eyes + nose 1.890.000 krw

KOREA-PS.COM (Kwanghee of ZE:A is in the ads. Maybe this is where he went)
Square jaw surgery 1.9 million won

TL PS
Non-open rhinoplasty (sassy) 1.000.000 krw (I don't know why they call it "sassy")
Hart line face transplantation (Heart line fat graft?) 1.500.000 krw


These prices weren't given to me exclusively, but are the ones being promoted by the clinics themselves.

I can get more prices if someone helps me with naver.
But it will take time. I am not fast at reading Korean.


----------



## Dayum

Auda said:


> my friend got hers from the Philippines said it was cheaper and did an okay job with it.
> 
> Laser Blepharoplastyat 3700000
> Breast Augmentation 7500000
> Rhinoplasty Silicone 3850000
> 
> She said it was from the best one there and includes hotel and airfare



What currency are those prices in?

Off topic, but I agree. Eyes and nose surgeries can be cheaper in other places (unless you get local price).

Again, Korea is supposed to be cheap in comparison to mayor business countries. If the prices are higher than Japan, USA and so on; then you are being ripped off Gangnam style.


----------



## bagdesperate

pinkyy99 said:


> Dear,
> 
> 
> How you get the price from pitangui? I email them but no reply  Do you have their email can share? thanks


i emailed their global address- pitangui.global@gmail.com


----------



## Auda

The prices are in KRW. Guess the savings are not that big but considering you do it in another country would be great if you want privacy


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Dayum said:


> Yes. Many of the people here are getting ripped off.
> Some clinics are charging more than double of the price. So *NEVER* be afraid to bargain.
> 
> Here are some other quotes:
> 
> Wonderclinic.com
> Suture eye surgery 390.000 krw
> Section (incision eye surgery) 490.000 krw
> Incision (eye surgery) 790.000 krw
> Eyes + nose 1.890.000 krw
> 
> KOREA-PS.COM (Kwanghee of ZE:A is in the ads. Maybe this is where he went)
> Square jaw surgery 1.9 million won
> 
> TL PS
> Non-open rhinoplasty (sassy) 1.000.000 krw (I don't know why they call it "sassy")
> Hart line face transplantation (Heart line fat graft?) 1.500.000 krw
> 
> 
> These prices weren't given to me exclusively, but are the ones being promoted by the clinics themselves.
> 
> I can get more prices if someone helps me with naver.
> But it will take time. I am not fast at reading Korean.




How are you acquiring these prices are they just off Koreans on Naver? I feel like I've been ripped off big time getting a quote of &#8361;26m for FC,ZR, genioplasty and an endotine face lift. I have partly tried to deny being ripped off saying its because they are quality/quantity and they are just a bit more expensive! Have you found any Banobagi prices in your travels?  I think there is a bit of leverage for bargaining in person, but I don't think in most cases it's possible to get the same fair prices as locals..


----------



## Dayum

TaRaUnnie said:


> How are you acquiring these prices are they just off Koreans on Naver? I feel like I've been ripped off big time getting a quote of &#8361;26m for FC,ZR, genioplasty and an endotine face lift. I have partly tried to deny being ripped off saying its because they are quality/quantity and they are just a bit more expensive! Have you found any Banobagi prices in your travels?  I think there is a bit of leverage for bargaining in person, but I don't think in most cases it's possible to get the same fair prices as locals..



What is FC and ZR?

What clinics are you consulting? I do not know what your procedures cost, but most probably you are being ripped off. Koreans earn less than you do and the procedures are supposed to be cheap even for them, therefore if the price is too high they might think you are a money cow. 
In fact, do you know what "Price and Demand" are? The higher the demand and lower the amount of service/goods available the higher the price will be. 
But if the demand is high and the amount of people providing the services/goods is high as well, then they can no longer set their high prices. They have to get clients and fight against the competition, so they LOWER the prices. (Of course, this does not apply in certain situations).
And what is the name people give Gangnam? 
GANGNAM BEAUTY BELT, due to the HIGH amount of clinics.
Enough said.

And I do not have any Banobagi prices. I have a file with quotes from clinics, but the clinics are the ones I am interested in or some random ones I found on the way.

By the way, if you want to know how I got those prices just send me a message in some days after I have enough posts (I can not send messages yet) and I will get back to you. It is not a secret, but knowing how sneaky some clinics can be and that some of them are reading this forum...
I will not give them another way to find how to rip foreigners.
They should be ashamed... they are not even *charging* DOUBLE, but *MORE THAN THAT.*


----------



## odnok

saqua said:


> I went to some clinics regarding a rhinoplasty (hump removal, nose tip)
> 
> BK 4,5m KRW ( the doctor went after 1 min!!. Lol stupid!)
> ChungdamU 4m KRW (Liars, I consulted with them via Kakaotalk and they said it costs around 2.6m KRW)
> TL 4.3m KRW (via Kakao it was 3.5m KRW)
> Hershe 2.2m KRW (doctor really friendly. Overall the people were nice and not pushy at all!)
> Unique 3.5m KRW (via Kakao 2.8m)
> Nplus 3.5m KRW (really small clinic,  does only rhinoplasty)
> Cocoline 3m-3.5m KRW
> Opera 2m KRW (It was the last clinic I went to and I chose them to do the surgery. I didn't chose them because it's the cheapest,  overall the clinic was nice not too big not too small and I could agree on the procedure they were doing.)
> 
> I couldn't decide between Nplus, Hershe and Opera.
> Unique was okay too.
> 
> By the way, some of the clinics mentioned don't have English speaking staff.


Hey~ I read that you went to nplus! 
Do you know their webpage? 

How many weeks are you there? 
Good luck with your surgery! 
I'm looking forward to your outcome.


----------



## Avene

I also get a quote by email or kakao 
I asked 4 clinics BK/TLP/OPERA/GIRIN

(Eyelids- medial&Lateral epi and double eyelids)
BK 4,000,000 won
TLP 6,000,000 won (WTF.. so high)
OPERA they said its from 900,000 won (whay they r so cheap??) 
GIRIN 3,500,000 won

(Rhinoplasty)
BK 4,500,000 won
TLP 4,300,000 won
OPERA 2,000,000 (cheapest..)
GIRIN 3,000,000 won

(cheekbone reduction and jaw)
TLP  cheekbone 7,500,000 won / jaw 9,200,000 / V-line (i guess chin) 3,500,000
         total: 20,200,000 won
GIRIN New V-Line (they said, this surgery about whole mandible inc chin) 7,000,000 / cheekbone 4,500,000 won
           total: 11,500,000 won
I asked to BK but didn't get answer yet.

Those price could different actual price when I visit Korea??


----------



## earthhan86

Dayum said:


> Yes. Many of the people here are getting ripped off.
> Some clinics are charging more than double of the price. So *NEVER* be afraid to bargain.
> 
> Here are some other quotes:
> 
> Wonderclinic.com
> Suture eye surgery 390.000 krw
> Section (incision eye surgery) 490.000 krw
> Incision (eye surgery) 790.000 krw
> Eyes + nose 1.890.000 krw
> 
> KOREA-PS.COM (Kwanghee of ZE:A is in the ads. Maybe this is where he went)
> Square jaw surgery 1.9 million won
> 
> TL PS
> Non-open rhinoplasty (sassy) 1.000.000 krw (I don't know why they call it "sassy")
> Hart line face transplantation (Heart line fat graft?) 1.500.000 krw
> 
> 
> These prices weren't given to me exclusively, but are the ones being promoted by the clinics themselves.
> 
> I can get more prices if someone helps me with naver.
> But it will take time. I am not fast at reading Korean.


I have no clue where you got those prices from
it is either ripping off for real or cheap places u been to(can not trust them with my face)

also isn't it true to be charged more for foreigners in other country?
when you are not citizen of that country??

for an example foreigners pay about 3 times more from university in the States when they are not citizen of U.S.


----------



## Avene

earthhan86 said:


> I have no clue where you got those prices from
> it is either ripping off for real or cheap places u been to(can not trust them with my face)
> 
> also isn't it true to be charged more for foreigners in other country?
> when you are not citizen of that country??
> 
> for an example foreigners pay about 3 times more from university in the States when they are not citizen of U.S.


I also heard about rip is off.
some hospitals or clinics asked foreigner overcharged fee for PS.
But I have no idea, the quote, which I got from hospital is overcharged or not ;(


----------



## earthhan86

Avene said:


> I also heard about rip is off.
> some hospitals or clinics asked foreigner overcharged fee for PS.
> But I have no idea, the quote, which I got from hospital is overcharged or not ;(


when i done minor surgery in korea few years ago
I knew it was overcharged than koreans
but couldn't do anything about it
since i knew we do that too in U.S.


----------



## Yukina89

The truth is, almost all plastic surgery clinics overcharge foreigners. They like to think that because us foreigners don't understand Korean, it's most likely that we don't know the local price. But if we can find a reputable translator to haggle for us to let us pay the local price, you be surprised by how cheap plastic surgery in Korea could actually be. 

I remember comparing prices back when I was still considering and researching on plastic surgery. I remember how I would send emails to different clinics to ask for their prices. I've got some really over the top prices and suspiciously low prices. It took me a while to figure out that even the low prices I've been given are still overpriced according to local Koreans.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Dayum said:


> What is FC and ZR?
> 
> What clinics are you consulting? I do not know what your procedures cost, but most probably you are being ripped off. Koreans earn less than you do and the procedures are supposed to be cheap even for them, therefore if the price is too high they might think you are a money cow.
> In fact, do you know what "Price and Demand" are? The higher the demand and lower the amount of service/goods available the higher the price will be.
> But if the demand is high and the amount of people providing the services/goods is high as well, then they can no longer set their high prices. They have to get clients and fight against the competition, so they LOWER the prices. (Of course, this does not apply in certain situations).
> And what is the name people give Gangnam?
> GANGNAM BEAUTY BELT, due to the HIGH amount of clinics.
> Enough said.
> 
> And I do not have any Banobagi prices. I have a file with quotes from clinics, but the clinics are the ones I am interested in or some random ones I found on the way.
> 
> By the way, if you want to know how I got those prices just send me a message in some days after I have enough posts (I can not send messages yet) and I will get back to you. It is not a secret, but knowing how sneaky some clinics can be and that some of them are reading this forum...
> I will not give them another way to find how to rip foreigners.
> They should be ashamed... they are not even *charging* DOUBLE, but *MORE THAN THAT.*




 I have consulted so far~ Banobagi, Item, Delightful Aesthetics (DAPRS), The Line and JW.. I think I am certainly being ripped off.. 
ZR and FC= Zygoma Reduction (cheekbone) and facial contouring (vline) they are the procedures I have been quoted for..most clinics have suggested genioplasty as well but mostly for those three procedures I have gotten an average price of  &#8361;18~20 M which I think is pretty expensive compared to the prices I have seen you post. As you said, the prices should be competitive and lower due to the competition. And yes, they SHOULD be ashamed ripping us off that much..it almost seems as though they think we either have money to burn or are pretty oblivious and stupid.


----------



## Dayum

earthhan86 said:


> I have no clue where you got those prices from
> it is either ripping off for real or cheap places u been to(can not trust them with my face)
> 
> also isn't it true to be charged more for foreigners in other country?
> when you are not citizen of that country??
> 
> for an example foreigners pay about 3 times more from university in the States when they are not citizen of U.S.



Use the prices to know the minimum and maximum. I am simply posting the ones I found while I searched online for reviews.


----------



## Dayum

TaRaUnnie said:


> I have consulted so far~ Banobagi, Item, Delightful Aesthetics (DAPRS), The Line and JW.. I think I am certainly being ripped off..
> ZR and FC= Zygoma Reduction (cheekbone) and facial contouring (vline) they are the procedures I have been quoted for..most clinics have suggested genioplasty as well but mostly for those three procedures I have gotten an average price of  &#8361;18~20 M which I think is pretty expensive compared to the prices I have seen you post. As you said, the prices should be competitive and lower due to the competition. And yes, they SHOULD be ashamed ripping us off that much..it almost seems as though they think we either have money to burn or are pretty oblivious and stupid.



It is a lot of money. I searched more and it seems some clinics can give locals a lower price, because when they get foreign patients they get way more money. So it balances out.
And from what it seems foreigners are willing to more than they should; keeping this ripping off business going on for them.

Thanks for replying.

Have you consulted View? 

I would avoid JW. It seems to have bad reviews going around, but I did not verify by myself as I am not interested in JW.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Dayum said:


> It is a lot of money. I searched more and it seems some clinics can give locals a lower price, because when they get foreign patients they get way more money. So it balances out.
> And from what it seems foreigners are willing to more than they should; keeping this ripping off business going on for them.
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> Have you consulted View?
> 
> I would avoid JW. It seems to have bad reviews going around, but I did not verify by myself as I am not interested in JW.




I have not consulted View. When I first researched them I got taken to this website -> http://viewclinic.com/en/e_htm/intro.php .. And I thought that was the whole website and didn't list any of the procedures or contact information and was really basic, I was kinda naive and brushed them aside because of this reason. When I read your message today I went back and searched and found the [actual] website. I am interested in how many facial contouring procedures they have and how they have a natural vline procedure that doesn't make the chin pointy and unnatural, I like that idea better  They have a procedure called face off which is essentially the same as Banobagis All for One procedure (Facial contouring, Buccal fat and muscle removal, etc). I did not have to online consult to get quotes though cause they don't lock their consult enquiry messages as private so you can read through all people's messages and enquiries (a little bit odd). This is good if someone is enquiring about a price for the procedure you want because you can just read the quote where the consultant replied 

The prices I found (by doing this) are as follows:

Square Jaw Reduction ~ &#8361;6M*
Cheekbone reduction~ &#8361;6M*
Vline~ &#8361;9.5M

*The consultant also stated that if you have these two procedures together they can organise a discount or discuss the price when you get have face to face consultation.

Have you had any experience with View? You have sparked my interest in them because I like most of their before and afters from Let Me In and they seem like a reputable clinic with skilled surgeons to me 

I heard about the scandal at JW with the Chinese lady, but apart from that I haven't heard anything else, have you? I am a bit skeptical of it but, I don't know....


----------



## odnok

Dream closed rhinoplasty 8.5 mil korean open 3.5 mil korean


----------



## Dayum

TaRaUnnie said:


> I have not consulted View. When I first researched them I got taken to this website -> http://viewclinic.com/en/e_htm/intro.php .. And I thought that was the whole website and didn't list any of the procedures or contact information and was really basic, I was kinda naive and brushed them aside because of this reason. When I read your message today I went back and searched and found the [actual] website. I am interested in how many facial contouring procedures they have and how they have a natural vline procedure that doesn't make the chin pointy and unnatural, I like that idea better  They have a procedure called face off which is essentially the same as Banobagis All for One procedure (Facial contouring, Buccal fat and muscle removal, etc). I did not have to online consult to get quotes though cause they don't lock their consult enquiry messages as private so you can read through all people's messages and enquiries (a little bit odd). This is good if someone is enquiring about a price for the procedure you want because you can just read the quote where the consultant replied
> 
> The prices I found (by doing this) are as follows:
> 
> Square Jaw Reduction ~ &#8361;6M*
> Cheekbone reduction~ &#8361;6M*
> Vline~ &#8361;9.5M
> 
> *The consultant also stated that if you have these two procedures together they can organise a discount or discuss the price when you get have face to face consultation.
> 
> Have you had any experience with View? You have sparked my interest in them because I like most of their before and afters from Let Me In and they seem like a reputable clinic with skilled surgeons to me
> 
> I heard about the scandal at JW with the Chinese lady, but apart from that I haven't heard anything else, have you? I am a bit skeptical of it but, I don't know....



Now you are making me wonder what discount they could give if a group went there.

I have not had any experiences with View. At times I investigate procedures out of curiosity and View is a clinic that offers quick zygoma (or was it mini v-line?) and that is how I found them.
But to be honest, I do trust nor distrust the clinics that are featured in "Let Me In" because clinics can pay or sponsor to be on the show in other countries (ex: USA), saving the program/producers a lot of money. I once read this review on realself about this surgeon that was featured on a Tyra Banks show and he seemed very experienced. So the woman went and got an operation by the man, only to get a botched job. Again, this was in USA and might differ in countries, but just keep it in mind.

While I searched on old threads in the forum, many people have said that Chinese people on some forum were talking about botched jobs and I have found that message quite a few times. This could be all the users just relaying what they read or something serious. I am not sure.
To be on the safe side, they are off my list.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Dayum said:


> Now you are making me wonder what discount they could give if a group went there.
> 
> I have not had any experiences with View. At times I investigate procedures out of curiosity and View is a clinic that offers quick zygoma (or was it mini v-line?) and that is how I found them.
> But to be honest, I do trust nor distrust the clinics that are featured in "Let Me In" because clinics can pay or sponsor to be on the show in other countries (ex: USA), saving the program/producers a lot of money. I once read this review on realself about this surgeon that was featured on a Tyra Banks show and he seemed very experienced. So the woman went and got an operation by the man, only to get a botched job. Again, this was in USA and might differ in countries, but just keep it in mind.
> 
> While I searched on old threads in the forum, many people have said that Chinese people on some forum were talking about botched jobs and I have found that message quite a few times. This could be all the users just relaying what they read or something serious. I am not sure.
> To be on the safe side, they are off my list.




Are you talking about botched jobs at view? And is it the clinic off your list? I haven't heard many reviews about them and none on any sort of facial procedure, only eyes with good reviews so I don't know..
I think sometimes the surgeons make an effort when they do people for shows to lure them in and then with the general consensus of people where because it isn't going to be displayed on a show or anything like that they just don't care..That's my theory anyway..


----------



## Dayum

TaRaUnnie said:


> Are you talking about botched jobs at view? And is it the clinic off your list? I haven't heard many reviews about them and none on any sort of facial procedure, only eyes with good reviews so I don't know..
> I think sometimes the surgeons make an effort when they do people for shows to lure them in and then with the general consensus of people where because it isn't going to be displayed on a show or anything like that they just don't care..That's my theory anyway..



No, sorry. I meant JW. I should have had clarified. The clinic off my list is JW.

And exactly. Some clinics have their top surgeons do the procedures on the contestant, so most likely they will look wow (example: I.D.), but the procedures will not really be that way. And there was this clinic that had this Chinese contestant (Let Me In, Chinese version) and they botched her nose and her face contouring. But they did a lot of excuses and she even protested for days in front of the clinic. They just plainly ignored her (the clinic said it was all a misunderstanding and they were willing to help, that they had been busy at that time so they did not know and they were hurt about her reaction. But seriously, who does not notice a protester going everyday in front of your clinic?). Her being a CONTESTANT and being ignored... makes me wonder if there are other contestants out there (Korean, Chinese or other nationalities) that were ignored and dusted under a rug.
I think this clinic was JW, but again, not sure. So take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## koreasaurus

Dayum said:


> No, sorry. I meant JW. I should have had clarified. The clinic off my list is JW.
> 
> And exactly. Some clinics have their top surgeons do the procedures on the contestant, so most likely they will look wow (example: I.D.), but the procedures will not really be that way. And there was this clinic that had this Chinese contestant (Let Me In, Chinese version) and they botched her nose and her face contouring. But they did a lot of excuses and she even protested for days in front of the clinic. They just plainly ignored her (the clinic said it was all a misunderstanding and they were willing to help, that they had been busy at that time so they did not know and they were hurt about her reaction. But seriously, who does not notice a protester going everyday in front of your clinic?). Her being a CONTESTANT and being ignored... makes me wonder if there are other contestants out there (Korean, Chinese or other nationalities) that were ignored and dusted under a rug.
> I think this clinic was JW, but again, not sure. So take this with a grain of salt.



The 'scandal' can be found here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-surgery-and-cosmetic-procedures/scandal-at-jw-beauty-clinic-anyone-heard-about-875215.html

It wasn't enough for me to take JW off my list because I'm really skeptical about the whole thing, although I can see how it can scare people away.


----------



## earthhan86

Dayum said:


> No, sorry. I meant JW. I should have had clarified. The clinic off my list is JW.
> 
> And exactly. Some clinics have their top surgeons do the procedures on the contestant, so most likely they will look wow (example: I.D.), but the procedures will not really be that way. And there was this clinic that had this Chinese contestant (Let Me In, Chinese version) and they botched her nose and her face contouring. But they did a lot of excuses and she even protested for days in front of the clinic. They just plainly ignored her (the clinic said it was all a misunderstanding and they were willing to help, that they had been busy at that time so they did not know and they were hurt about her reaction. But seriously, who does not notice a protester going everyday in front of your clinic?). Her being a CONTESTANT and being ignored... makes me wonder if there are other contestants out there (Korean, Chinese or other nationalities) that were ignored and dusted under a rug.
> I think this clinic was JW, but again, not sure. So take this with a grain of salt.


I think you got to search more instead of making sure about one clinic
this forum is for ppl who is really interested in PS and that is why all of us come here and check how ppl think but the thing you are saying is not FACT
just assuming and it might give wrong info to other ppl
I searched abt Scandal at JW also
but it seems little bit skeptical abt the story


----------



## noitsyou

odnok said:


> Dream closed rhinoplasty 8.5 mil korean open 3.5 mil korean


Why such a big price difference? That's very strange.


----------



## Dayum

koreasaurus said:


> The 'scandal' can be found here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...-beauty-clinic-anyone-heard-about-875215.html
> 
> It wasn't enough for me to take JW off my list because I'm really skeptical about the whole thing, although I can see how it can scare people away.



Thanks for linking it.
Yeah, in my case I rather be on the safe side.


----------



## Dayum

earthhan86 said:


> I think you got to search more instead of making sure about one clinic
> this forum is for ppl who is really interested in PS and that is why all of us come here and check how ppl think but the thing you are saying is not FACT
> just assuming and it might give wrong info to other ppl
> I searched abt Scandal at JW also
> but it seems little bit skeptical abt the story



I never said it was a fact, you can read back and I said I was not sure and to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## missyjamie

why so serious? lol


----------



## odnok

noitsyou said:


> Why such a big price difference? That's very strange.


how so? I thought closed had to be a high price because closed is extermely harder than open rhinoplasty.


----------



## SassyQT

I was told during my consultation closed rhino only allowed for minimal (less drastic) changes while open rhino allowed the surgeon to have more control and manipulate cartilage with precision so the end result would be much better.


----------



## Avene

When I asked to consultants from some clinics and hospitals. they said cost is changeable.
The cost would be changed by surgery procedures, how many procedures I am considered (discount I mean) and etc.. I guess :-/
I think the cost which consultants let me know by email would be different when I visited clinics!


----------



## FSLC

Prices I've received so far are the following: _(not saying that I'll be doing all these procedures, was curious what they charged)_

JW Plastic Surgery: (Prices received Sept 2014)
- Rhinoplasty with Tip Plasty using my own septal cartilage - 6 million krw or 6400CAD
- Buccal fat removal with incision inside the mouth - 3.75 Million krw or 3990CAD
- High-Intensity Focused Ultrasound (HIFU) (for the face) - 1.5 Million KRW or1596CAD
- Vaser (facial Lipo) - 4.5 Million KRW or 4787 CAD

TLPS or TL Plastic Surgery (Oct-December 2014)
- Power V Lifting - 3.5 Million KRW or 3692 CAD
- Mask V Lifting - 5 Million KRW or 5275 CAD
- Complex V Lifting - 7 Million KRW or 7397 CAD
- Rhinoplasty - nose tip surgery with alar reduction - 5 Million KRW or 5275 CAD
(They said discounts could be given for multiple procedures, they also offered private limo transfer from airport to clinic and consult and surgery same day for 500$USD deposit)


LasikPrices Received Dec 2014)
B&VITT -  Starting from 1.45Million KRW
Hellolasik - 1.6 to 2 Million KRW

Oh and for my husband

Hair Transplant - Dr Momo (Prices Received August 2014)
5.5 KRW or 5500 USD for 3500-4500 hair transplant implanted..

*All the above prices were indicating that we would be receiving treatment in April/May 2015


----------



## iljs92

Hi guys, [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]Dream quoted me this - 
[/FONT][FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]Incisional eyelid surgery with ptosis costs 4.7 mil krw but non-incisional with ptosis costs 3.5 mil KRW. Epicanthoplasty costs 1.2mil [/FONT]

[FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]Almost 6 mil? Is that overpriced, what should be reasonable price to accept for eyes? thanks![/FONT]


----------



## shirleysally

iljs92 said:


> Hi guys, [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]Dream quoted me this -
> [/FONT][FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]Incisional eyelid surgery with ptosis costs 4.7 mil krw but non-incisional with ptosis costs 3.5 mil KRW. Epicanthoplasty costs 1.2mil [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&#47569;&#51008; &#44256;&#46357;]Almost 6 mil? Is that overpriced, what should be reasonable price to accept for eyes? thanks![/FONT]


wow!


----------



## odnok

noitsyou said:


> Why such a big price difference? That's very strange.


I know right. Well it seems the price isn't set in dream. Or so I heard and read.


----------



## mindy3132

Hello everyone, I am looking to have rhinoplasty done next year in Korea and was quoted 6-7M KRW by Wonjin. Is that an average quote by email? I know you can negotiate in person but even with that it seems excessively high. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Dear Mindy,

Hello, my name is Irene and thank you for your inquiry and having interest in WONJIN Beauty Medical Group.
I will be the contact person for you and I can help you with answering your inquiries, making reservations for consultation and/or surgery.

We, at WONJIN, provide our patients with up-to-date facilities and skills led by Dr. Park Won Jin and other 50 expert surgeons. We offer the highest quality services in fields of plastic surgery, dentistry, anti-aging, aesthetic treatments and more. 

We sincerely appreciate your interest in Wonjin's Nose surgery. 
As I reviewed the photos you have attached, I suggest Wide nose bridge reduction to make the nose bridge slimmer, and Nostril reduction to remove unnecesary fats and skins out to make it narrower. Of couse, The nose brigde will be higher with silicones and tip will be corrected withe your own septom cartliage. I suggest nose extension to avoid upturned nose.

The following are the average price for the Nose inquiry:

(price includes medical exam, anesthesia, and recovery room usage/ price may vary depending on patient's condition/ price may be negotiated during the consultation)


Rhinoplasty(Incision method for Lateral Osteotomy, Weir, and Nose Extension): average 6,000,000 ~ 7,000,000 KRW


More informations can be found in our Wonjin Homepage http://wonjinbeauty.com/index.asp?inc=face/Rhinoplasty

Our goal is to make your experience in Korea and WONJIN as pleasant as possible and I will be able to provide you with customized and specialized care for you. If you are planning to visit Korea anytime soon, why don't you take advantage of our free face to face consultation and you will be able to get accurate diagnosis and price from our surgeon. So please feel free and do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions and if I can be of any further help.

I will look forward to hearing from you again. 


Thank you.

Sincerely yours,
Irene


----------



## Avene

mindy3132 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to have rhinoplasty done next year in Korea and was quoted 6-7M KRW by Wonjin. Is that an average quote by email? I know you can negotiate in person but even with that it seems excessively high. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Dear Mindy,
> 
> Hello, my name is Irene and thank you for your inquiry and having interest in WONJIN Beauty Medical Group.
> I will be the contact person for you and I can help you with answering your inquiries, making reservations for consultation and/or surgery.
> 
> We, at WONJIN, provide our patients with up-to-date facilities and skills led by Dr. Park Won Jin and other 50 expert surgeons. We offer the highest quality services in fields of plastic surgery, dentistry, anti-aging, aesthetic treatments and more.
> 
> We sincerely appreciate your interest in Wonjin's Nose surgery.
> As I reviewed the photos you have attached, I suggest Wide nose bridge reduction to make the nose bridge slimmer, and Nostril reduction to remove unnecesary fats and skins out to make it narrower. Of couse, The nose brigde will be higher with silicones and tip will be corrected withe your own septom cartliage. I suggest nose extension to avoid upturned nose.
> 
> The following are the average price for the Nose inquiry:
> 
> (price includes medical exam, anesthesia, and recovery room usage/ price may vary depending on patient's condition/ price may be negotiated during the consultation)
> 
> 
> Rhinoplasty(Incision method for Lateral Osteotomy, Weir, and Nose Extension): average 6,000,000 ~ 7,000,000 KRW
> 
> 
> More informations can be found in our Wonjin Homepage http://wonjinbeauty.com/index.asp?inc=face/Rhinoplasty
> 
> Our goal is to make your experience in Korea and WONJIN as pleasant as possible and I will be able to provide you with customized and specialized care for you. If you are planning to visit Korea anytime soon, why don't you take advantage of our free face to face consultation and you will be able to get accurate diagnosis and price from our surgeon. So please feel free and do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions and if I can be of any further help.
> 
> I will look forward to hearing from you again.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> Irene


Hello, mindy
I want to ask about that why you want to do with Wonjin? because, I saw a news 'A Korean girl died after plastic surgery in Wonjin'.I really scary with them.


----------



## Auda

my friend got hers from the Philippines said it was cheaper and did an okay job with it. The prices are in Korean Won. Private Message me if you want more information.

Laser Blepharoplastyat 3700000
Breast Augmentation 7500000
Rhinoplasty Silicone 3850000

She said it was from the best one there and includes hotel and airfare


----------



## noitsyou

Auda said:


> my friend got hers from the Philippines said it was cheaper and did an okay job with it. The prices are in Korean Won. Private Message me if you want more information.
> 
> Laser Blepharoplastyat 3700000
> Breast Augmentation 7500000
> Rhinoplasty Silicone 3850000
> 
> She said it was from the best one there and includes hotel and airfare


That's not cheaper at all. I've had clinics in gangnam that have quoted me less.


----------



## Cookielover

Avene said:


> I also get a quote by email or kakao
> I asked 4 clinics BK/TLP/OPERA/GIRIN
> 
> (Eyelids- medial&Lateral epi and double eyelids)
> BK 4,000,000 won
> TLP 6,000,000 won (WTF.. so high)
> OPERA they said its from 900,000 won (whay they r so cheap??)
> GIRIN 3,500,000 won
> 
> (Rhinoplasty)
> BK 4,500,000 won
> TLP 4,300,000 won
> OPERA 2,000,000 (cheapest..)
> GIRIN 3,000,000 won
> 
> (cheekbone reduction and jaw)
> TLP  cheekbone 7,500,000 won / jaw 9,200,000 / V-line (i guess chin) 3,500,000
> total: 20,200,000 won
> GIRIN New V-Line (they said, this surgery about whole mandible inc chin) 7,000,000 / cheekbone 4,500,000 won
> total: 11,500,000 won
> I asked to BK but didn't get answer yet.
> 
> Those price could different actual price when I visit Korea??


Hi!! How did you manage to contact opera for the price of rhino?! Been trying to do that. Is 2mil won quite cheap or suspiciously cheap? Coz most clinics quoted me 3mil won up!!


----------



## Auda

noitsyou said:


> That's not cheaper at all. I've had clinics in gangnam that have quoted me less.



Oh I thought it was considering it included airfare and accomodations. Let me know if anyone is interested


----------



## Carolinne

Great thread!!


----------



## cher2014

Anyone knows of prices for zygoma?


----------



## TaRaUnnie

You can often find good (deals?) from Korean clinics on Soyoung website..I can't read Chinese so Google translate helps a bit..but the clinic advertisements have the clinic logos on them.. Banobagi has mandible for 4800 W atm on there it appears!  http://y.soyoung.com/butie/list


----------



## Moon88

anyone hear about BRAUN PLASTIC SURGERY ?


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Moon88 said:


> anyone hear about BRAUN PLASTIC SURGERY ?




Yes I have..what about them?


----------



## pianoel

Auda said:


> my friend got hers from the Philippines said it was cheaper and did an okay job with it. The prices are in Korean Won. Private Message me if you want more information.
> 
> Laser Blepharoplastyat 3700000
> Breast Augmentation 7500000
> Rhinoplasty Silicone 3850000
> 
> She said it was from the best one there and includes hotel and airfare


what in the world is laser blepharoplasty? too expensive!


----------



## TaRaUnnie

pianoel said:


> what in the world is laser blepharoplasty? too expensive!




I think it is the removal of excess skin, fat and muscles that cause the upper and lower eye to be puffy and droop looking 'tired'. It is laser instead of the traditional scalpel technique which causes little to no scars and swelling and is far more advanced.


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

Do you guys know if in seoul a clinic does laser bleropharoplasty? A lot of surgeons do that méthod to remove the fat indeed. In paris and geneva e spécially


----------



## TaRaUnnie

lolipop32Swiss said:


> Do you guys know if in seoul a clinic does laser bleropharoplasty? A lot of surgeons do that méthod to remove the fat indeed. In paris and geneva e spécially




I researched a lot around a lot clinics on the Internet and even looked on whatclinic Seoul..but I couldn't find any sorry..I'm sure somewhere would do it because they are pretty up on technology in Korea and they have laser liposuction so there shouldn't be any reason why they wouldn't have laser blepharoplasty....I'll keep looking for you and let you know (:


----------



## TaRaUnnie

nickylee said:


> Well, so far I found that V-line is done best at The Line Plastic Surgery and cost is kwon just 3 million




I was looking at The Line's website this morning when I was looking for laser blepharoplasty..Um..I don't know, as I've said before, I'm sure you can discuss what you want with the surgeon but I find the afters on their website .. I find the vline done too pointy at the chin and in some the chins a bit unnaturally long.. Koreans like the pointy 'V' shape though so I'm not against it (: the model on the website with them light brown/ orange hair looks a little fake but she's still pretty.. 3 Million!? Wow! that's half and even quarter of the price of a few clinics that quoted me..are you a local, I hope I can get around that price :3


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Sarah palin said:


> Do you know prices at EVERM? I am really want to go there, Unfortunately I only have few info about EVERM, omg




I can enquire for you if you want? What procedures are you looking for?


----------



## let me out

Sarah palin said:


> Do you know prices at EVERM? I am really want to go there, Unfortunately I only have few info about EVERM, omg



As others have already mentioned, EverM has a laminated list of "fixed" prices to prevent the idea that they charge foreigners more than locals.  The prices on this list are by no means final.  You can certainly bargain during your consultation, and, depending on how many procedures you are doing, can expect a discount.  To give you an idea the list prices I recall are:

Two jaw surgery: 18.5 million won
ASO (protruding mouth correction): 4.5 million won (for upper or lower jaw); 9 million (both jaws)
Genioplasty: 5.5 million won

For my surgeries, the combined list price was 33 million won.  I managed to negotiate the price down to 17.5 million won (cash).  So as you can see, my discount was just about 50%!  If you are doing only 1 procedure you can maybe bargain 20-30% off the listed price, but no more.  Be clear what your maximum budget is and stick to it.  If your figure is reasonable they will probably agree.

Sorry I don't have EverM's v-line or one jaw surgery price.  Maybe another forumer can help.


----------



## mindy3132

Avene said:


> Hello, mindy
> I want to ask about that why you want to do with Wonjin? because, I saw a news 'A Korean girl died after plastic surgery in Wonjin'.I really scary with them.


Hi Avene - thank you so much for your comment! 

I have been interested in getting plastic surgery for years but I just recently started doing serious research. Reading through hundred of pages of threads takes a bit of time so I didn't see the comments on Wonjin yet - I will be sure to leave them out of the clinics I will consult with! 

I already have my trip booked for this November 19th through December 5th and I am looking to do two surgeries - eye surgery (low canthoplasty since I already have natural double eyelids) and rhinoplasty. Will post more prices when I get them.


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

Hi Nickylee, 

The line clinic is so cheap in comparison with the other clinics. Is it a safe clinic to go to? I haven't seen real pictures before and after so far. IT is a reputable place to have eyes and facial contouring at?

Thanks everyone for your replies.


nickylee said:


> Well, so far I found that V-line is done best at The Line Plastic Surgery and cost is kwon just 3 million


----------



## Sodium

Kakao consultations yield better prices.

*Online consultation:*

*Channel &#52292;&#45328;&#49457;&#54805;&#50808;&#44284;*
Alarplasty - 800,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 4,900,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 200,000
Philtrum Reduction - 1,000,000 ~ 1,500,000
Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,500,000 ~ 2,000,000
Fat Graft - 990,000

*Hershe *
Alarplasty - 500,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 4,500,000 (october event)
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,000,000
Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,000,000
Fat Graft - 1,500,000 including retouch

*Braun*
Teardrop Breast Implant - 6,500,000 ~ 7,500,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 2,000,000
Philtrum Reduction - 1,500,000
Fat Graft - 2,500,000

*The Clinic*
Alarplasty - 1,000,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,800,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 3,500,000
Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,500,000 
Fat Graft - 2,000,000

*Starline*
Alarplasty - 1,200,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 6,000,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,000,000
Philtrum Reduction - 2,000,000
Mouth Corner Surgery - 2,500,000
Fat Graft - 1,000,000

*Samsung *
Alarplasty - 1,200,000 ~ 1,800,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 5,500,000 ~ 7,700,00
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000 ~ 2,000,000
Philtrum Reduction - 700,000 ~ 1,000,000
Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,500,000 ~ 2,000,000
Fat Graft - 1,800,000 ~ 2,000,000

*Namu*
Alarplasty - 800,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,000,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 150,000,000
Philtrum Reduction - 1,800,000
Fat Graft - 1,390,000

*Yujin*
Alarplasty - 1,100,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,800,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
Philtrum Reduction - 2,200,000
Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,500,000
Fat Graft - 2,200,000

*Wannabe*
Alarplasty - 1,000,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 6,500,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 2,000,000
Fat Graft - 1,200,000

*Jamie*
Alarplasty - 800,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
Fat Graft - 1,500,000

*Banobagi*
Alarplasty - 1,500,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,600,000
Fat Graft - 2,000,000

*&#44536;&#47548;&#49457;&#54805;&#50808;&#44284;*
Alarplasty - 800,000 ~ 1,000,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 6,000,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
Philtrum Reduction - 2,000,000
Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,800,000
Fat Graft - 2,800,000

*DARPS*
Alarplasty - 1,500,000
Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,800,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 2,500,000
Philtrum Reduction - 2,500,000
Mouth Corner Surgery - 2,200,000
Fat Graft - 1,200,000


*Kakao consult:*

*Jewelry*
Nose Revision - 3,000,000 ~ 5,000,000 (I was quoted about 3,500,000 in person)
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,600,000
Full Face Fat Graft - 590,000 for 1 time event
Chin Implant 1,500,000

*The Line*
Nose Revision - 3,500,000 ~ 
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
Full Face Fat Graft - 1,200,000 for 2 times
Chin Implant 1,500,000

*iWell*
Nose Revision - 3,500,000
Alarplasty - 1,500,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
Full Face Fat Graft - 2,000,000 
Chin Implant 1,500,000

*Girin*
Nose Revision - 5,000,000 ~
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,000,000
Full Face Fat Graft - 2,000,000 
Chin Implant 2,000,000

*Top Class*
Nose Revision - didn't say on kakao, told me 4,400,000 in person.
Buccal Fat Removal - 800,000
Full Face Fat Graft - 1,800,000 
Chin Implant 1,800,000

*Opera*
Nose Revision - 2,500,000 ~ 4,000,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 800,000
Full Face Fat Graft - 1,100,000 
Chin Implant 1,700,000

*DARPS*
Nose Revision - 3,750,000 ~ 
Alarplasty - 1,100,000
Buccal Fat Removal - 1,650,000
Full Face Fat Graft - 2,200,000 
Chin Implant 2,750,000


----------



## tari_tigerlily

Hi Sodium,

Wow, the list is very informative 
May I also ask if you consulted them online and via Kakao using English or Korean?



Sodium said:


> Kakao consultations yield better prices.
> 
> *Online consultation:*
> 
> *Channel &#52292;&#45328;&#49457;&#54805;&#50808;&#44284;*
> Alarplasty - 800,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 4,900,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 200,000
> Philtrum Reduction - 1,000,000 ~ 1,500,000
> Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,500,000 ~ 2,000,000
> Fat Graft - 990,000
> 
> *Hershe *
> Alarplasty - 500,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 4,500,000 (october event)
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,000,000
> Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,000,000
> Fat Graft - 1,500,000 including retouch
> 
> *Braun*
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 6,500,000 ~ 7,500,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 2,000,000
> Philtrum Reduction - 1,500,000
> Fat Graft - 2,500,000
> 
> *The Clinic*
> Alarplasty - 1,000,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,800,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 3,500,000
> Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,500,000
> Fat Graft - 2,000,000
> 
> *Starline*
> Alarplasty - 1,200,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 6,000,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,000,000
> Philtrum Reduction - 2,000,000
> Mouth Corner Surgery - 2,500,000
> Fat Graft - 1,000,000
> 
> *Samsung *
> Alarplasty - 1,200,000 ~ 1,800,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 5,500,000 ~ 7,700,00
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000 ~ 2,000,000
> Philtrum Reduction - 700,000 ~ 1,000,000
> Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,500,000 ~ 2,000,000
> Fat Graft - 1,800,000 ~ 2,000,000
> 
> *Namu*
> Alarplasty - 800,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,000,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 150,000,000
> Philtrum Reduction - 1,800,000
> Fat Graft - 1,390,000
> 
> *Yujin*
> Alarplasty - 1,100,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,800,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
> Philtrum Reduction - 2,200,000
> Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,500,000
> Fat Graft - 2,200,000
> 
> *Wannabe*
> Alarplasty - 1,000,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 6,500,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 2,000,000
> Fat Graft - 1,200,000
> 
> *Jamie*
> Alarplasty - 800,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
> Fat Graft - 1,500,000
> 
> *Banobagi*
> Alarplasty - 1,500,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,600,000
> Fat Graft - 2,000,000
> 
> *&#44536;&#47548;&#49457;&#54805;&#50808;&#44284;*
> Alarplasty - 800,000 ~ 1,000,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 6,000,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
> Philtrum Reduction - 2,000,000
> Mouth Corner Surgery - 1,800,000
> Fat Graft - 2,800,000
> 
> *DARPS*
> Alarplasty - 1,500,000
> Teardrop Breast Implant - 8,800,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 2,500,000
> Philtrum Reduction - 2,500,000
> Mouth Corner Surgery - 2,200,000
> Fat Graft - 1,200,000
> 
> 
> *Kakao consult:*
> 
> *Jewelry*
> Nose Revision - 3,000,000 ~ 5,000,000 (I was quoted about 3,500,000 in person)
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,600,000
> Full Face Fat Graft - 590,000 for 1 time event
> Chin Implant 1,500,000
> 
> *The Line*
> Nose Revision - 3,500,000 ~
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
> Full Face Fat Graft - 1,200,000 for 2 times
> Chin Implant 1,500,000
> 
> *iWell*
> Nose Revision - 3,500,000
> Alarplasty - 1,500,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,500,000
> Full Face Fat Graft - 2,000,000
> Chin Implant 1,500,000
> 
> *Girin*
> Nose Revision - 5,000,000 ~
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,000,000
> Full Face Fat Graft - 2,000,000
> Chin Implant 2,000,000
> 
> *Top Class*
> Nose Revision - didn't say on kakao, told me 4,400,000 in person.
> Buccal Fat Removal - 800,000
> Full Face Fat Graft - 1,800,000
> Chin Implant 1,800,000
> 
> *Opera*
> Nose Revision - 2,500,000 ~ 4,000,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 800,000
> Full Face Fat Graft - 1,100,000
> Chin Implant 1,700,000
> 
> *DARPS*
> Nose Revision - 3,750,000 ~
> Alarplasty - 1,100,000
> Buccal Fat Removal - 1,650,000
> Full Face Fat Graft - 2,200,000
> Chin Implant 2,750,000


----------



## Sodium

tari_tigerlily said:


> Hi Sodium,
> 
> Wow, the list is very informative
> May I also ask if you consulted them online and via Kakao using English or Korean?



 

I used Korean.


----------



## tari_tigerlily

Sodium said:


> I used Korean.



 thanks again


----------



## TaRaUnnie

These are my prices so far I have been quoted* for four clinics (I think I have more somewhere I will post later if I find them) and counting (more soon)~~

1. Banobagi:

All for One surgery (Square jaw reduction, buccal fat and muscles removal) - 7.7m KRW &#8361;
Cheekbone/Zygoma Reduction - 6.6m KRW &#8361;
Genioplasty/ Chin implant - 4~6m KRW &#8361;
Cheek Endotine - 7m KRW &#8361;


2. Item Clinic:

V-line Osteonomy - 12m KRW &#8361;
Cheekbone/Zygoma Reduction -  7m KRW &#8361;


3. Girin (&#44592;&#47536;&#49457;&#54805;&#50808;&#44284:

V-line - 7m KRW &#8361; 
Cheekbone/Zygoma Reduction - 4.5m KRW &#8361;
Fat Graft - 1.2m KRW &#8361;


4. JW Beauty:

(They gave me a rough price combined for these procedures)

Cheekbone/Zygoma Reduction, Mandibular Angle Reductiom and Genioplasty -

14000~16000 USD $




* Most of the clinics that quoted me said that I could get a discount for combined procedures


----------



## TaRaUnnie

daybyday22 said:


> 50% discount? it seems discount but its not in fact..


What do you mean?


----------



## mirabelle7

TaRaUnnie said:


> What do you mean?



I think she meant clinic overcharging foreign patients hence the "discount" aren't really a discount I guess?


----------



## let me out

mirabelle7 said:


> I think she meant clinic overcharging foreign patients hence the "discount" aren't really a discount I guess?



Which is precisely what I implied in my original post if daybyday22 read carefully.  Some people here need to do more reading before they clutter the forums with nonsensical and redundant posts.


----------



## tari_tigerlily

daybyday22 said:


> 50% discount? it seems discount but its not in fact..



what does that mean ?


----------



## Rinda10

Why plastic surgery clinics or hospital ask overcharge? WHF..


----------



## hopefulbliss

Rinda10 said:


> Why plastic surgery clinics or hospital ask overcharge? WHF..



Cause as foreigners its hard for us to really know how much they charge local koreans so many clinics take advantage of that to increase the prices hence lot a lot of forumers ask for prices to compare with each other. Another reason for overcharge is because clinics charge extra for having english consultants and services catered to foreigners. It's not fair but it happens all the time anyways.


----------



## koreasaurus

hopefulbliss said:


> Cause as foreigners its hard for us to really know how much they charge local koreans so many clinics take advantage of that to increase the prices hence lot a lot of forumers ask for prices to compare with each other. Another reason for overcharge is because clinics charge extra for having english consultants and services catered to foreigners. It's not fair but it happens all the time anyways.



Honestly, the "overcharge" isn't too much of a deal breaker considering that most surgeries are still significantly cheaper than if I were to get surgery done in the states


----------



## Rinda10

hopefulbliss said:


> Cause as foreigners its hard for us to really know how much they charge local koreans so many clinics take advantage of that to increase the prices hence lot a lot of forumers ask for prices to compare with each other. Another reason for overcharge is because clinics charge extra for having english consultants and services catered to foreigners. It's not fair but it happens all the time anyways.


I need to learn Korean and have consultation with them as Korean > 
Than there is no reason they ask overcharge to us!!


----------



## let me out

Rinda10 said:


> I need to learn Korean and have consultation with them as Korean >
> Than there is no reason they ask overcharge to us!!



It's not as simple as that.  Koreans can quite easily tell if you are a native speaker or not by your accent.  Even if you are a foreign-born Korean who is fluent, you are treated as an outsider.  I'm afraid Korean culture and society is quite xenophobic, so the locals have no problem with treating foreigners differently.


----------



## odnok

Rinda10 said:


> I need to learn Korean and have consultation with them as Korean >
> Than there is no reason they ask overcharge to us!!


It pretty much goes like this. If you don't look and speak like them, you don't get the discount. Or that's what I heard.


----------



## mirabelle7

365MC quoted me 4.4m krw for Lipo of the arm alone... Without including the miscellaneous fee (e.g. garment) of 280k krw. Is it too expensive? I'm actually borderline underweight, can I use that to haggle for a lower quote? For that price and all the airfares and accommodation I can actually get it down in my own country lol... And they have post treatment sessions which I won't be able to undergo as I plan to stay in Korea for only a maximum of 2 weeks, hence the price I'm quote aren't really justified... Right? Haha. Wonder if you guys have gotten any better quotes?  TIA!


----------



## ckddyd7109

Rinda10 said:


> I need to learn Korean and have consultation with them as Korean >
> Than there is no reason they ask overcharge to us!!



I totally agree with you. That's why I am planning to get consultation with my KOREAN friends!!


----------



## pugster

I was quoted for 5.5 mil for revisional eyelid surgery with ptosis correction from Banobagi. Does everyone think this is reasonable or overpriced?

What are the best doctors for revisional eye lid surgery (my previous non-incisional crease from a few years ago has sunk and is now a hidden inner fold..) Can't open my eyes wide enough without frowning with train tracks on my forehead...!


----------



## hopefulbliss

pugster said:


> I was quoted for 5.5 mil for revisional eyelid surgery with ptosis correction from Banobagi. Does everyone think this is reasonable or overpriced?
> 
> What are the best doctors for revisional eye lid surgery (my previous non-incisional crease from a few years ago has sunk and is now a hidden inner fold..) Can't open my eyes wide enough without frowning with train tracks on my forehead...!



That seems relatively high for revision... but I think banobagi tends to give high price quotes, so you may have to bargain in person during your consultation. Do you mind me asking where you had your first surgery?


----------



## pugster

hopefulbliss said:


> That seems relatively high for revision... but I think banobagi tends to give high price quotes, so you may have to bargain in person during your consultation. Do you mind me asking where you had your first surgery?


The first surgery was done over a holiday in sgp by a top well known doctor that costed over 4000USD! He just put in two stitches for the non-incisional method without any regard for my hooded eyes..so yes after a couple of years I noticed how hidden the crease has become...  its a bit like Blake Lively's hooded eyes. 

About banobagi's eyelid revision, someone quoted $1800USD for Banobagi but that post was from 2011. The Revision +Ptosis correction quote I've got is about twice as much as getting double eye lids with the incision or without. I'm going through a korea medical agency and they said they can try and get a 6-16% discount?  How low can we bargain to at Banobagi? I don't think I will be able to bargain further in person going through a medical agency and will have to pay the deposit like some members mentioned in this forum. Can someone please share!


----------



## sunshine89

For rhinoplasty revision:
JW- $4600-$12000 USD (depending on material use silicone vs rib cartilage)
ID- 6 million KRW ( starting price)

Fat graft:
ID- fat graft starts at 2.3 million KRW for forehead, 4 million KRW for whole face.


----------



## SassyQT

pugster said:


> About banobagi's eyelid revision, someone quoted $1800USD for Banobagi but that post was from 2011. The Revision +Ptosis correction quote I've got is about twice as much as getting double eye lids with the incision or without. I'm going through a korea medical agency and they said they can try and get a 6-16% discount?  How low can we bargain to at Banobagi? I don't think I will be able to bargain further in person going through a medical agency and will have to pay the deposit like some members mentioned in this forum. Can someone please share!



5.5k for eyelid surgery is super high. It shouldn't be more than 2 to 3 thousand for incisional eyelid. Based on my personal experience and research, you are very unlikely to get a discount at banobagi. If anything, the already high quotes is likely to be increased even more when they see you in person. They would claim you are a difficult case and that's why it's more expensive. Keep in mind Banobagi is already in high demand by locals. They could care less about your business, unless you are significantly overpaying. But, they're reputed to have zero negative complaints. So it's up to you if they're worth the extra overcharge.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Just a friendly reminder to stay ON TOPIC in this thread.  There's NUMEROUS threads for you to ask advice in about procedures, clinics, etc. . .
This thread should ONLY be pricing posts/comments. 

Thanks!


----------



## TaRaUnnie

I just ktalked TLPS and asked them for a quote. It was funny because I asked if I could get a quote for the following procedures and she said of course..so I was waiting for a while and then she said can I see your pictures?. I was like ok, fine if that's the only way I'll get a quote (I don't mind) and sent them to her. However instead of a quote she recommended me procedures, very similar to what I mentioned.... I asked again for a quote and an hour later I got one lol. I don't know if there was a bit of a language barrier but it was pretty funny xD
Anyway..they gave me a rounded number with discounts and said I could further negotiate when I got there (I hope it's not a case of them denying that they quoted me this price and put it up when I see them face to face!).. 
The following price is for Square jaw reduction, zygoma reduction, full face fat graft and genioplasty:
It was 15M KRW (&#8361..
I think it is pretty reasonable, (at least compared to Banobagi's quote of 26M for the same procedures!!) but I would hope. I can bargain down a tiny bit more!


----------



## jaspsev

Well, here is what I got (I am a guy so maybe the prices is a bit different? Not sure).

*ITEM*

Chin Implant (Silicon) @ KRW 3.5m 
D Eyelid (Incision) @ KRW 2.8m
D Eyelid (Partial) @ KRW 2.5m
Ptosis Correction @ KRW 1.23m
Round Head Surgery (well... one can dream for a round head ) @ KRW 6.1m

*JW*

Chin Implant (Silicon) @ USD 2,900
Lateral Epi @ USD 1,500
Blepharoplasty @ USD 2,700

*Girin*

Chin Implant (Silicon) @ KRW 2m
Sliding Genio @ KRW 4.5m
No Incision D Eyelid + Ptosis @ KRW 2m
Lateral Epi @ KRW 1.5m
Rhinoplasty (bump removal and tip) @ KRW 4.5m

*Samsung*

Sliding Genio @ KRW 6m
Full Incision D Eyelid @ KRW 3m
Rhinoplasty (bump removal and tip) @ KRW 5m

NOTE: I did not visit any of these clinics or anything done (yet). Just send it online with pics for estimates (and apparently they all think I need a new face...)


----------



## Dubu

BK Hospital:
-Transconjunctival lower blepharoplasty: 1,500-2,000 USD
-Rhinoplasty with open approach: 4,500-5,500 USD


----------



## sundaelove

Going in march. How much is the full face fat graft anyone?


----------



## hopefulbliss

sundaelove said:


> Going in march. How much is the full face fat graft anyone?



I think the price really differs for every clinic... but seems like 2-3 mil won seems average, I've seen prices higher and lower. Probably best to email the clinics you're thinking of going to for price.


----------



## blu3butterfly

sundaelove said:


> Going in march. How much is the full face fat graft anyone?


It differes from clinic to clinic and sometimes patients get different quotes.
I inquired to a few clinics and the prices I got so far are:
Girin- 1.8 mil KRW including secondary treatement
TL -3.5 million won including second fat injection and PRP(stem cell)
Dream - 4.79mil Krw
ID- 4.5 Krw
View-  2,500,000KW +/- for partial fat grafting including second treatment (not sure what the cost for full face is)

As you can see the prices differ a lot. You may get some discount if you do other procedures too or may negotiate during consultation.


----------



## mindy3132

Hello guys, so I am doing some serious research on the best doctors and clinics for rhinoplasty and epicanthoplasty with possible ptosis correction. I got approval to take off of work and just booked my flights/hotels for this November to Seoul! 

After dreaming about getting plastic surgery for years and deciding to wait until I can go abroad to South Korea where the doctors have the most experience with Asian features, I want to make sure it's worth it by not going to just any factory clinic and get botched. I can do that right here in the good ol' USA and save $1,500 on plane tickets. Everyone here has been so amazingly helpful in this journey that I want to give back also. So here are some prices of the clinics I consulted with online.

Since I already have natural double eyelids I don't need DES as well though Teuim suggested medial crease correction to me. I am not sure what that is? So any advice is appreciated

Also, does all of the clinics use super soft silicone by default? I know Cinderella and Dream does but the consultants at the other clinics are a little slow getting back to me on that.


----------



## K Couture

mindy3132 said:


> Hello guys, so I am doing some serious research on the best doctors and clinics for rhinoplasty and epicanthoplasty with possible ptosis correction. I got approval to take off of work and just booked my flights/hotels for this November to Seoul!
> 
> After dreaming about getting plastic surgery for years and deciding to wait until I can go abroad to South Korea where the doctors have the most experience with Asian features, I want to make sure it's worth it by not going to just any factory clinic and get botched. I can do that right here in the good ol' USA and save $1,500 on plane tickets. Everyone here has been so amazingly helpful in this journey that I want to give back also. So here are some prices of the clinics I consulted with online.
> 
> Since I already have natural double eyelids I don't need DES as well though Teuim suggested medial crease correction to me. I am not sure what that is? So any advice is appreciated
> 
> Also, does all of the clinics use super soft silicone by default? I know Cinderella and Dream does but the consultants at the other clinics are a little slow getting back to me on that.


not all of them use the ultra soft. Some use a different brand called high soft silicone. But when it comes to the soft silicone types The Line and DAPRS also use it. Not sure about view or teuim.

What teium suggest with medical crease correction I'm assuming they were trying to put epicanthoplasty into layman terms for you. Also with the number of procedures you are having 30 percent discount is impossible. Even for those who are getting bone contouring over 20k 30% discount is highly difficult to obtain. 

Anyways good luck with your surgery x


----------



## Breezy_Bee

*Dream Medical:*

* Malar (Zygoma) & Angle (Mandible) Reduction: For malar& angle reduction separately, the rough price is 7.15mil-8.5mil.(Each of them)

* Tip Plasty  (Rhino): it usually cost around 3.14mil ( to lift and give a curve on tip) usually using your septal& ear carilage.

* Fat Injection (Fat Graft): Full Face: 4.79mil

*Girin:*
1. New V-Line (mandible reduction) - KRW 7,000,000 Korea won (7M)
2. Zygoma reduction - KRW 4,500,000 Korea won (4.5M)
3. Chin surgery - KRW 4,500,000 Korea won (4.5M)
4. NIP - KRW 1,500,000 ~ 2,000,000 Korea won (1.5 ~2M)


----------



## mindy3132

Thank you so much K Couture! Your posts are always so informative and helpful, we are lucky to have someone as knowledgeable as you around.


----------



## Kaylaisobel

Girin

1. Revision double eyelids surgery - About KRW 3,000,000 Korea won (3M, cost could be changed by procedure)
2. Zygoma (Cheekbone) reduction - KRW 4,500,000 Korea won (4.5M)

View Clinic
incisional DES 3,500,000KW;
Reduction of cheekbone 7,000,000KW.

The Line
basic rhinoplasty-KRW 3,750,000
deviated nose correction (general anesthesia + extra material cost)-KRW 6,750,000
Revision double eyelids surgery-KRW 3,750,000~
3D zygomaplasty-KRW 6,750,000


----------



## blasian

I am going to get extensive work done on my face and this is what I was quote from VIEW:

Facial Contouring costs around; Jaw 7,000,000KW & Cheeks 7,000,000KW & Chin 7,500,000KW 

-Liposuction under the chin and along the jawline is proceeded with Acculift; costing around 2,400,000KW per area

-Fat graft is around 2,500,000KW per area and for full facial costing around 3,000,000KW

In my opinion, this is very very expensive. But when I get there in person I will see what VIEW suggests and how much I can haggle.


----------



## chibiowl

Ooh, Girin's prices seem reasonable, but I'm not entirely sure how to navigate their english website, haha. It is very confusing and littered with horrible direct translations. :3


----------



## blasian

Ivana Baquero said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi blasian,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]I think you are from USA. Dont you think that the price quoted by VIEW is cheaper than America?[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]But it is hard to say that the quality of cosmetic surgery in America/Europe is better than that of Korea. You know American/European surgeons charge much more than the Korean surgeons whereas American/European surgeons are less experienced.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Ladies from Madrid so often visit Korea to enhance their aesthetic beauty and I heard that most of them were satisfied with their surgeries and treatments in Korea.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Last year I attended The 22nd Mediterranean Conference about Therapeutic Medicine & Cosmetic Surgery in Barcelona, Spain where presentation of a Korean Cosmetic Surgeon highly impressed me. So far I can recall his name is Dr. Cho ? ? ? [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]This Dr. Cho is an outstanding talent. I am looking for him; if I go to Korea I shall consult him. Probably Dr. Cho works at View or The Line Clinic. [/FONT]



Hello,

Overall it is cheaper than America, but these prices quotes are still a bit higher than I expected to pay. In my opinion, these are nearly what doctors charge here. That is why when I get to Korea, I will see what I can haggle with doctor.


----------



## Kaylaisobel

Ivana Baquero said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hello Kaylaisobel,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Thanks a lot for the information.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Can you provide me with more details about the accommodations nearer to The Line Clinic for two European Females.[/FONT]




Hello.

The line clinic is at sinsa-dong in korea. You can just look for accomodations near sin-sa subway station. And i normally book my accomodation through airbnb.


----------



## minhyorin

Hi guys, I did tipplasty at JW a year ago (which turned out fantastic, all those glowing reviews of Dr Suh's professionalism are accurate and they also gave me a very good and honest price without bargaining at all) and now I'd like to reduce my alar base. I didn't do both back then because I was younger and more tentative. Do you know if clinics will charge me alarplasty rates or revision rhinoplasty rates? Theoretically I don't think I should be charged a higher price, because they will be making incisions on and reshaping completely different parts of the nose from the part previously operated on. But I'm not sure - does anyone have any idea? Thanks


----------



## minhyorin

minhyorin said:


> Hi guys, I did tipplasty at JW a year ago (which turned out fantastic, all those glowing reviews of Dr Suh's professionalism are accurate and they also gave me a very good and honest price without bargaining at all) and now I'd like to reduce my alar base. I didn't do both back then because I was younger and more tentative. Do you know if clinics will charge me alarplasty rates or revision rhinoplasty rates? Theoretically I don't think I should be charged a higher price, because they will be making incisions on and reshaping completely different parts of the nose from the part previously operated on. But I'm not sure - does anyone have any idea? Thanks



Hi there I checked with TLPS and it is indeed priced as first time alar reduction surgery  I feel a bit lame answering my own question but just in case anyone has the same question down the road!


----------



## SearchGuy

minhyorin said:


> Hi there I checked with TLPS and it is indeed priced as first time alar reduction surgery  I feel a bit lame answering my own question but just in case anyone has the same question down the road!



This is good to know. 
It would make sense as they are, like you said, different parts of the nose from the main middle vault


----------



## sunshine89

I just messaged JW clinic on Kakao to set a consultation date. Then they asked me to make a deposit of $500 per procedure to secure a surgery date. Is that normal? I don't feel comfortable making $500 deposit because I plan on consulting at three other clinics to choose the best option. Any opinions?


----------



## earthhan86

sunshine89 said:


> I just messaged JW clinic on Kakao to set a consultation date. Then they asked me to make a deposit of $500 per procedure to secure a surgery date. Is that normal? I don't feel comfortable making $500 deposit because I plan on consulting at three other clinics to choose the best option. Any opinions?


some of clinics do take deposits
I guess it is really depends on the clinic

if you think about big clinics likes to manufacture the patients yes I guess they just take the patient on anytime they come in and visit since they just put you in a sleep and do the surgery(sometimes you do not know which doctor performed on you which it means swapping doctors)


----------



## TaRaUnnie

sunshine89 said:


> I just messaged JW clinic on Kakao to set a consultation date. Then they asked me to make a deposit of $500 per procedure to secure a surgery date. Is that normal? I don't feel comfortable making $500 deposit because I plan on consulting at three other clinics to choose the best option. Any opinions?



That's interesting they got back to you so soon~ maybe because they heard the word 'consultation'..more business..just joking I am pretty sure they aren't like that!
I contacted them a while ago and seem to be too busy posting videos and pictures of their meals on Facebook and instagram to reply haha jks! 

In regard to deposit, from what I have heard it can mean two totally different things. 
Sometimes if clinics are going to be really busy during your chosen time period they will recommend you put down a deposit in order to guarantee you a spot.
On the other hand, many a dishonest clinic try to pressure or require you to put down a deposit as a method to  get your business and prevent you from seeing other clinics.

Im sorry I can't say which JW is, as I don't know enough about the clinic, but I am hopeful it is not the latter because they look reputable eniyg and I like their results..

Good luck~ &#9829;&#9825;


----------



## Lychee92

I don't know if anyone posted quotes on these yet but I messaged a couple clinics and that is what I got(in USD):

TL
Nose & V-Line Combo: 12000
Quick Zygoma: 2000
Surgey to even out ''triple eyelids'': 1800

ID
V-Line: 9100
Nose: 4500
Lids: 2000
Loveband: 1500
Zyoma: 6500

Jw
Mandibular Angle Reduction: 5500
Genioplasty: 5000
Rhinoplasty: 6000

The View doesn't seem to really give out quotes. They insisted to talk about the pricing during actual consulting with the doctor.


----------



## blasian

Lychee92 said:


> I don't know if anyone posted quotes on these yet but I messaged a couple clinics and that is what I got(in USD):
> 
> TL
> Nose & V-Line Combo: 12000
> Quick Zygoma: 2000
> Surgey to even out ''triple eyelids'': 1800
> 
> ID
> V-Line: 9100
> Nose: 4500
> Lids: 2000
> Loveband: 1500
> Zyoma: 6500
> 
> Jw
> Mandibular Angle Reduction: 5500
> Genioplasty: 5000
> Rhinoplasty: 6000
> 
> The View doesn't seem to really give out quotes. They insisted to talk about the pricing during actual consulting with the doctor.



The View gave me a tentative quote and I find it really expensive. Two jaw is 20,000,000 KRW. So I am hoping when I get there we can haggle a more reasonable price, because that two jaw price is what they charge in the United States.


----------



## Lychee92

blasian said:


> The View gave me a tentative quote and I find it really expensive. Two jaw is 20,000,000 KRW. So I am hoping when I get there we can haggle a more reasonable price, because that two jaw price is what they charge in the United States.



Holy cow no wonder they don't say their quote immediately. That sure is expensive. I wish you the best! (:


----------



## blasian

sunshine89 said:


> I just messaged JW clinic on Kakao to set a consultation date. Then they asked me to make a deposit of $500 per procedure to secure a surgery date. Is that normal? I don't feel comfortable making $500 deposit because I plan on consulting at three other clinics to choose the best option. Any opinions?



Considering most of the clinics I have spoken to do not ask for a deposit, I shy away from clinics that do.


----------



## walkge

Somebody (not me, haha) should go through and collect and index all the prices and clinics. Then we could sticky the list and keep updating it.


----------



## jenna56

TL Plastic Surgery:

$10,000 for:
-revisional rhinoplasty (using own cartilage in nose, as my bridge and tip are very high and it's my own cartilage)
-"bodylong curved square jaw reduction" to make my jaw and chin more symmetrical

This price sounds amazing. Sucks though because don't they have bad reviews 
x Jenna


----------



## blasian

jenna56 said:


> tl plastic surgery:
> 
> $10,000 for:
> -revisional rhinoplasty (using own cartilage in nose, as my bridge and tip are very high and it's my own cartilage)
> -"bodylong curved square jaw reduction" to make my jaw and chin more symmetrical
> 
> this price sounds amazing. Sucks though because don't they have bad reviews
> x jenna



$10,000 usd?


----------



## jenna56

blasian said:


> $10,000 usd?



Yep!


----------



## jenna56

JK Plastic Surgery:

[V-line surgery (mandible angle + chin reduction)]: 13,500,000 KRW


----------



## julies730

Greenderss said:


> For my surgery at Regen I had
> Zygoma reduction
> Jaw reduction
> V-line
> Chin reduction
> Upper and lower eyelid surgery
> Thread lift
> Total was $22000 or 25 mil Won but I do not remember individual costs. Clinic was also nice to remove additional 10% of total surgery government tax that you supposed to pay but some clinics wont charge that if you bring cash. I did not bring cash and still was waived, but do not expect that as 100% deal as consultation girl told me I looked like a nice person and gave me free filler as well, as my budget was only 25 mil Won.
> 
> I visited other clinics as well and they would quote me 25mil for just facial contouring no upper/lower eyelid and thread lift or filler so I chose Regen and am really happy with results.


Hey Greenderss!!! I was wondering what different ways of payment methods are there...becuz I dont want to carry a lot of cash!!! Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Carnation

Hi I was trying to search the forum, but is there a list of two-jaw surgery prices or is that the same as v-line prices. Thanks!


----------



## Carnation

Does anyone have prices on two jaw or v-line from Banagobi, girin or view clinic?


----------



## Scriv.E

Carnation said:


> Does anyone have prices on two jaw or v-line from Banagobi, girin or view clinic?


Banobagi quote me 7million kwon for V Line..


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Carnation said:


> Does anyone have prices on two jaw or v-line from Banagobi, girin or view clinic?



Between 7~9m KRW for each clinic.
Square jaw reduction/ facial contouring- Girin ~ 6~6.5m KRW.


----------



## Phayu

For anyone who is interested, this is some of the quotes I've got so far from clinics. Waiting for others to get back to me, so will update this when I hear from them. Some of the clinics didn't say if the rhinoplasty is a revision or not, even though I told them about my ps history but the one with revision will say revision in the text. 

JW Plastic Surgery 
Surgery	                            	          
Rhinoplasty revision 	= $5500 - 6000	  
Double eyelid correction incision = $3300 - 3700	   

Banobagi 
Surgery	                                 
Rhinoplasty = 5.5 - 6.5 won	              
Non-Incision Double Eyelid = 2.5 won	             

Dream 
Surgery 
Closed rhinoplasty revision = 5.5 won	              
Open rhinoplasty revision = 11 won        
Double Eyelid = 1.88 (Non-incision) - 3.14 won (incision)

Regen 
Surgery	                                
Augmentation Rhinoplasty = 4.5 - 6 won    
Alar Reduction = 1 - 1.5 won	    
Upper blepharoplasty with ptosis correction = 3.5 won             

View	 
Surgery                             
Nose revision = N/A	
Eyes = N/A	              
* Note: To consult face to face *


----------



## copenhagen78

Anyone know the price for Epicanthoplasty?


----------



## joey_ting

copenhagen78 said:


> Anyone know the price for Epicanthoplasty?


Do anyone have Opera's and Girin's email/kakao? I am interested into these two after reading all of the thread
I am going in May, anyone going in the same period?
Thanks


----------



## Scriv.E

joey_ting said:


> Do anyone have Opera's and Girin's email/kakao? I am interested into these two after reading all of the thread
> I am going in May, anyone going in the same period?
> Thanks



Email: girinplasticsurgery@gmail.com
Kakao: girinlife

I'm gg ard end may/early june!


----------



## daydream9

joey_ting said:


> Do anyone have Opera's and Girin's email/kakao? I am interested into these two after reading all of the thread
> I am going in May, anyone going in the same period?
> Thanks





Opera's email: opera@operasurgery.co.kr

kakao talk: dobici


----------



## HJ88

Some specials advertised on BabiTalk at the moment:

Star21 Full Face Fat Graft - W500,000 
ID - Chin W2,000,000
ID - Zygoma W2,000,000
Regen - Zygoma W2,500,000
Regen - Chin W3,300,000
Regen - Mini V Line W4,400,000

The specials change pretty quickly but this should give some of you an idea of how low these clinics can (and do!) actually go

No idea who the doctors are or the specifics of the surgeries.


----------



## HJ88

A few more: (I'm only doing some of the clinics mentioned here rather than the Korean local ones, as I've never seen most of those mentioned here, so assume they don't speak English): 

Opera - Slim Vline W2,500,000
Jewellery - Elf Girl Fat Graft W690,000
Jewellery - Elf Girl Nose W1,590,000
Jewellery - Elf Girl Eyes W690,000
Grand - Two Jaw W9,000,000
Grand - Vline, chin and zygoma W3,500,000 (each)


----------



## Tarius

Hello, i can't find the prices for the surgery that i'm looking for. How much would be the prjce for alar plasty+tip plasty+removing of bump in the bridge?


----------



## chibiowl

HJ88 said:


> A few more: (I'm only doing some of the clinics mentioned here rather than the Korean local ones, as I've never seen most of those mentioned here, so assume they don't speak English):
> 
> *Opera - Slim Vline W2,500,000
> Grand - Vline, chin and zygoma W3,500,000 (each)*



Are you serious?!
That's like half price!
I want to do V-Line surgery and I'm preparing 7 million won for it.
But Grand is blacklisted in such surgeries so it sounds very suspicious to me.


----------



## chibiowl

HJ88 said:


> Some specials advertised on BabiTalk at the moment:
> 
> Star21 Full Face Fat Graft - W500,000
> ID - Chin W2,000,000
> ID - Zygoma W2,000,000
> *Regen - Zygoma W2,500,000*
> Regen - Chin W3,300,000
> *Regen - Mini V Line W4,400,000*
> 
> The specials change pretty quickly but this should give some of you an idea of how low these clinics can (and do!) actually go
> 
> No idea who the doctors are or the specifics of the surgeries.



Now those two I bolded I am interested in.
I trust Regen because a blogger from my country, Singapore did her surgery there and posted up her experience.
If possible could you help me take a screenshot of the advertisement so I can refer to it and use it for bargaining in the future?


----------



## HJ88

It's the middle one


----------



## HJ88

chibiowl said:


> Are you serious?!
> That's like half price!
> I want to do V-Line surgery and I'm preparing 7 million won for it.
> But Grand is blacklisted in such surgeries so it sounds very suspicious to me.



Yep. You guys are seriously getting so ripped off.

Really shouldn't be paying more than W5,500,000 for Vline and that's if it's the director or lead facial contouring specialist at the clinic..


----------



## Rinda10

mhjkkal said:


> never reply..


They have Eng kakao id
The ID is girinen


----------



## Uxi

Just got a quote from Wonjin (not sure if it's expensive, let me know)

Facial Contouring (Cheekbone reduction + Square Jaw surgery + Chin shaving ): 15million KRW

Full Face Fat Injections: 4million KRW


----------



## HJ88

Uxi said:


> Just got a quote from Wonjin (not sure if it's expensive, let me know)
> 
> Facial Contouring (Cheekbone reduction + Square Jaw surgery + Chin shaving ): 15million KRW
> 
> Full Face Fat Injections: 4million KRW



That's ridiculously high. You are getting quoted crazy foreigner prices. 

Wonjin are offering two-jaw surgery at the moment for 9 million KRW.

Zygoma, chin and square jaw shouldn't be anymore than 3 million each. Ie 9 million altogether 

Some clinics offer full face fat graft for as low as 500,000KRW (ie Touchyou PS right now). Certainly no more than 2 million.


----------



## HJ88

Just another point of reference - Cinderella Clinic is offering chin and zygoma at W1,790,000 (each) right now...


----------



## Uxi

Thanks for the heads up. I was really shocked when they gave me such a high quote, especially since I read a few pages of this thread and thought I'd check with you guys before making a decision. Where is the best place to get a natural looking v-line surgery? I'm only in uni and I don't want to dump my life savings on inflated prices. thanks for the help.

Btw adding 
Wonjin - Epicanthoplasty: 1M KRW


----------



## HJ88

Uxi said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was really shocked when they gave me such a high quote, especially since I read a few pages of this thread and thought I'd check with you guys before making a decision. Where is the best place to get a natural looking v-line surgery? I'm only in uni and I don't want to dump my life savings on inflated prices. thanks for the help.
> 
> Btw adding
> Wonjin - Epicanthoplasty: 1M KRW



I'm going to TLPS for mine in May. Haven't had my surgery yet though so I'll let u know if it ends up looking natural! (Which is what I'm aiming for!!) 

Iwell seems to have very natural results as well though


----------



## Uxi

How much did they quote you? Yes, please keep us updated 

DAPRS (ridiculously expensive but they said they'll give me a discount for a face to face consult)

Cheekbone Reduction: 7.5m KRW
Jaw Reduction: 7.5m KRW
Genioplasty: 6.5m KRW

I don't understand why they quote you such a high price and then say they'll give you a discount in person. Won't such high prices scare potential customers away?


----------



## HJ88

I think the problem is a lot of foreigners just pay those prices... Or bargain like 2 million off and think they got a great deal. 

Based on what I've seen on this forum is crazy how much most people seem to pay even for nose and eyelid surgeries.. Even worse is they think they drove a hard deal when in reality they are paying 4 times more than koreans...


----------



## chibiowl

HJ88 said:


> I think the problem is a lot of foreigners just pay those prices... Or bargain like 2 million off and think they got a great deal.
> 
> Based on what I've seen on this forum is crazy how much most people seem to pay even for nose and eyelid surgeries.. Even worse is they think they drove a hard deal when in reality they are paying 4 times more than koreans...



Which clinics do you recommend for decent prices then?


----------



## HJ88

chibiowl said:


> Which clinics do you recommend for decent prices then?



They are actually all mostly similar priced (in Korean, anyway) which makes sense be cause they have to stay competitive. 

Cinderella, Regen, Star21, The Line, TLPS, Jewellery, Grand, ID etc all seems fine. 

The key is to haggle and not settle for the foreign price because you tell them you know what the korean price is (roughly). Obviously u might have to pay a little extra on top of that for the English consultants fees, but not millions extra! These in-house consultants only earn like $30k a year so their fees can't be that high!!


----------



## Uxi

But some of those clinics should be avoided for safety reasons, such as Grand and ID. They're factories and don't care much about their clients :/


----------



## HJ88

Uxi said:


> But some of those clinics should be avoided for safety reasons, such as Grand and ID. They're factories and don't care much about their clients :/



Agreed. There are literally hundreds of other clinics in Gangnam though, some are as big as the ones talked about on this forum it's just that they don't target foreigners (NG, Image Up, Top Class, Opera, iWell, Korea Plastic Surgery, Codi, Ruby, 180, Wil Seong, You & I, Seijin, Dual Clinic, Dr Holmes, Glovi, Wood, Mojelim, Rovl Avenue, ZN Plastic Surgery and many more). 

at least, I assume they don't target foreigners because no one seems to talks about them


----------



## tari_tigerlily

HJ88 said:


> Agreed. There are literally hundreds of other clinics in Gangnam though, some are as big as the ones talked about on this forum it's just that they don't target foreigners (NG, Image Up, Top Class, Opera, iWell, Korea Plastic Surgery, Codi, Ruby, 180, Wil Seong, You & I, Seijin, Dual Clinic, Dr Holmes, Glovi, Wood, Mojelim, Rovl Avenue, ZN Plastic Surgery and many more).
> 
> at least, I assume they don't target foreigners because no one seems to talks about them



they target China customers


----------



## HJ88

tari_tigerlily said:


> they target China customers



Ahh there you go. Any of them with decent reviews in the Chinese forums?


----------



## Hunna123

Hey people

I also want a double eyelid surgery. I already have done some research and found a clinic named "pitangui". I send them a mail and they said that the costs are 1 mil KRW If its the non-incisional method and that the costs are 1.3 mil KRW for an incisional surgery. Does anyone have experiences with this clinic?


----------



## tari_tigerlily

HJ88 said:


> Ahh there you go. Any of them with decent reviews in the Chinese forums?



there's good and occasionally some unfavorable reviews for those clinics, so i can't tell you exactly which clinic is considered decent. 
i guess it's best for you to go to the soyoung website and read the reviews. it's in chinese though.


----------



## chlak5

HI Guys,

It was brought up to me that psprice.net is where korean locals come and write about their prices of their procedures. It is in Korean, and I was wondering if there are other fellow Koreans on purse forum who can help us. I hear some girl got her nose and eyes done with epi and lateral for around $4000. Obviously this is not foreign clientele quote. Let me know guys.

I'm looking into
Dream
CheongdamU
Teuim
JW

Thanks!


----------



## asianguy1234567

I wanna know too (+ JK & TLPS)  prices for double eyelid surgery/ptosis/epi? Very appreciated


----------



## Sodium

Dream:
Eyes and nose - 4,000,000

Teum:
Cohesive gel breast implants - 6,000,000
Aegyosal filler + fat graft - 800,000
Zygoma - 4,000,000
Square jaw reduction - 4,000,000

Chungdam U:
Incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis + removal of fat - 3,000,000 discounted to 2,800,000 (can't remember the exact price because it's been a while but good thing that if it wears off within 3 years they do free revision)
Incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis + epicanthoplasty + removal of fat - 4,350,000
Someone fully did their eyes and nose, they don't remember the price and got ear cartilage in their nose but the change is only slight, but it's natural and they can do piggy nose.
Breast augmentation 253cc cohesive gel - 7,700,000
Nose surgery - 3,300,000 looks very natural but kinda expensive

JW:
incisional ptosis - 1,500,000
Silicone nose bridge - 1,800,000
Fat graft - 1,800,000
Revisional rhinoplasty - 4,500,000 (she lowered it down to 3,000,000 because she agreed to let them use her before and after pictures)
Combination breast augmentation 280cc implant + fat graft - 11,000,000 and discounted to 9,000,000
Incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis + fat graft + nose filler - 3,100,000 and discounted to  2,700,000 (Eyes 1,500,000, Fat graft 1,500,000, Filler 300,000)
non- Incisional double eyelid surgery + fat graft event (1,300,000 + 1,500,000) and total discounted a little bit to 2,600,000
Hooked nose + tip-plasty - 4,400,000 and discounted to 3,500,000
Chin implant - 1,000,000
Revisional eyelid surgery (3,000,000) + epicanthoplasty (1,000,000) - 4,000,000 and discounted to 3,200,000
Square jaw reduction, Zygoma and sliding genioplasty - 13,000,000 and discounted to 9,000,000
Breast augmentation - 7,000,000 and discounted to 6,500,000

Opera:
Non incisonal eyelid surgery + ptosis + epicanthoplasty - 1,800,000
Nose (silicone, tipplasty, hooked nose, nostril reduction, hanging columella) + Square jaw + zygoma - 7,000,000
Breast augmentation textured silicone 250cc/275cc became full 75C cup
Zygoma + Vline + Square jaw - 7,500,000
Breast augmentation textured 290cc 3,900,000 + liposuction (back, stomach, arms, waist) - 7,000,000



I will write more later... Just let me know the clinics you want me to research


----------



## levialo

Sodium said:


> Dream:
> Eyes and nose - 4,000,000
> 
> Teum:
> Cohesive gel breast implants - 6,000,000
> Aegyosal filler + fat graft - 800,000
> Zygoma - 4,000,000
> Square jaw reduction - 4,000,000
> 
> Chungdam U:
> Incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis + removal of fat - 3,000,000 discounted to 2,800,000 (can't remember the exact price because it's been a while but good thing that if it wears off within 3 years they do free revision)
> Incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis + epicanthoplasty + removal of fat - 4,350,000
> Someone fully did their eyes and nose, they don't remember the price and got ear cartilage in their nose but the change is only slight, but it's natural and they can do piggy nose.
> Breast augmentation 253cc cohesive gel - 7,700,000
> Nose surgery - 3,300,000 looks very natural but kinda expensive
> 
> JW:
> incisional ptosis - 1,500,000
> Silicone nose bridge - 1,800,000
> Fat graft - 1,800,000
> Revisional rhinoplasty - 4,500,000 (she lowered it down to 3,000,000 because she agreed to let them use her before and after pictures)
> Combination breast augmentation 280cc implant + fat graft - 11,000,000 and discounted to 9,000,000
> Incisional eyelid surgery + ptosis + fat graft + nose filler - 3,100,000 and discounted to  2,700,000 (Eyes 1,500,000, Fat graft 1,500,000, Filler 300,000)
> non- Incisional double eyelid surgery + fat graft event (1,300,000 + 1,500,000) and total discounted a little bit to 2,600,000
> Hooked nose + tip-plasty - 4,400,000 and discounted to 3,500,000
> Chin implant - 1,000,000
> Revisional eyelid surgery (3,000,000) + epicanthoplasty (1,000,000) - 4,000,000 and discounted to 3,200,000
> Square jaw reduction, Zygoma and sliding genioplasty - 13,000,000 and discounted to 9,000,000
> Breast augmentation - 7,000,000 and discounted to 6,500,000
> 
> Opera:
> Non incisonal eyelid surgery + ptosis + epicanthoplasty - 1,800,000
> Nose (silicone, tipplasty, hooked nose, nostril reduction, hanging columella) + Square jaw + zygoma - 7,000,000
> Breast augmentation textured silicone 250cc/275cc became full 75C cup
> Zygoma + Vline + Square jaw - 7,500,000
> Breast augmentation textured 290cc 3,900,000 + liposuction (back, stomach, arms, waist) - 7,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> I will write more later... Just let me know the clinics you want me to research


Thank you so much! What about Girin and  View?


----------



## d00little

Thanks Sodium. Could you look up April31 and Banobagi.


----------



## Sodium

levialo said:


> Thank you so much! What about Girin and  View?


Girin:
Medial, lateral and horizontal, canthoplasty + incisional ptosis - 3,000,000
7mm lateral canthoplasty with horizontal canthoplasty - 1,500,000
zygoma + square jaw - 9,000,000
Zygoma + vline + square jaw - 11,000,000 + accu 1,000,000
(another) Zygoma + square jaw - 9,000,000

View:
Breast augmentation teardrop implant 315cc - 9,000,000
Horizontal and lateral canthoplasty + nose bridge filler - 1,800,000
Breast augmentation textured round implant - 6,000,000
Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty - 10,000,000 + silicone frontal cheekbone implant - 2,000,000 + Paranasal implants - 1,000,000





d00little said:


> Thanks Sodium. Could you look up April31 and Banobagi.


Nothing on April31

Banobagi:
Zygoma + Square jaw + sliding genioplasty + nose (ear cartilage tip and silicone bridge) + forehead silicone implant - 15,000,000
Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant + cat surgery (implant on philtrum) + forehead fat graft - 12,500,000
Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant - 12,000,000
2-jaw + zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty - 18,000,000
Breast augmentation 300cc teardrop implant - 7,000,000
Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant - 11,000,000 + ptosis + medial canthoplasty - 3,500,000 + nostril reduction - 1,100,000
Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + teeth alignment - 18,500,000
Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant + incisional double eyelid + medial and lateral canthoplasty + ear cartilage tip and silicone bridge nose + forehead fat graft - 17,500,000
Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + forehead fat graft + nose revision - 15,000,000


----------



## asianguy1234567

Thanks Sodium!! Maybe JK & TLPS if there is anything on them? Nothing on eye from Teuim?


----------



## luna91

as i seen some ulzzang after picture is so nicely done therefore i research chungdam u ask them for my quotation and they suggest me to to these with this price...

hair transplant-to make my forehead less wide
alar plasty-to make my nose higher and more curler
fat reduction-as i have quite alot of fats in my face
chin filler-as i have a "not so obvious" chin

total is 10&#19975; china RMB
which is SGD $21,406.2792

and i told them i might have friends coming with me and they said if i have 2 more friend with me to do it they will even give me a 7%discount more for each of us.


----------



## chlak5

Sodium said:


> Girin:
> Medial, lateral and horizontal, canthoplasty + incisional ptosis - 3,000,000
> 7mm lateral canthoplasty with horizontal canthoplasty - 1,500,000
> zygoma + square jaw - 9,000,000
> Zygoma + vline + square jaw - 11,000,000 + accu 1,000,000
> (another) Zygoma + square jaw - 9,000,000
> 
> View:
> Breast augmentation teardrop implant 315cc - 9,000,000
> Horizontal and lateral canthoplasty + nose bridge filler - 1,800,000
> Breast augmentation textured round implant - 6,000,000
> Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty - 10,000,000 + silicone frontal cheekbone implant - 2,000,000 + Paranasal implants - 1,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing on April31
> 
> Banobagi:
> Zygoma + Square jaw + sliding genioplasty + nose (ear cartilage tip and silicone bridge) + forehead silicone implant - 15,000,000
> Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant + cat surgery (implant on philtrum) + forehead fat graft - 12,500,000
> Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant - 12,000,000
> 2-jaw + zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty - 18,000,000
> Breast augmentation 300cc teardrop implant - 7,000,000
> Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant - 11,000,000 + ptosis + medial canthoplasty - 3,500,000 + nostril reduction - 1,100,000
> Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + teeth alignment - 18,500,000
> Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant + incisional double eyelid + medial and lateral canthoplasty + ear cartilage tip and silicone bridge nose + forehead fat graft - 17,500,000
> Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + forehead fat graft + nose revision - 15,000,000


sodium do you have kakao?

can you find more prices for dream by any chance?


----------



## Sodium

chlak5 said:


> sodium do you have kakao?
> 
> can you find more prices for dream by any chance?



That's all there is


----------



## chlak5

Sodium said:


> That's all there is


Sodium. What clinics did you go and what did you get done?


----------



## Sodium

chlak5 said:


> Sodium. What clinics did you go and what did you get done?



PM me or look through my posts. I got various things done at various differenr clinics

thanks


----------



## LinES

Hi ladies! Just joined. I'm currently looking for breast augmentation clinics in Korea. I'm from Canada but currently live in Singapore. So far, I've shortlisted the following with updated cost:

Wonjin Beauty Medical Group		$7900-$9800
Banobagi	   	                                $14,000
BK Plastic Surgery		                $14,700

Does anyone know the prices for:

JK
Item 
Regen
TL PS

Does anyone have feedback or reviews on any of these clinics for BA (Transaxillary incision) specifically, and do these prices seem high because I'm a foreigner?

Thanks so much!


----------



## bonfireheart

Hi,

Does anyone know the prices for quick zygoma reduction and square jaw reduction at iwell? Thank you!


----------



## chibiowl

LinES said:


> Hi ladies! Just joined. I'm currently looking for breast augmentation clinics in Korea. I'm from Canada but currently live in Singapore. So far, I've shortlisted the following with updated cost:
> 
> Wonjin Beauty Medical Group		$7900-$9800
> Banobagi	   	                                $14,000
> BK Plastic Surgery		                $14,700
> 
> Does anyone know the prices for:
> 
> JK
> Item
> Regen
> TL PS
> 
> Does anyone have feedback or reviews on any of these clinics for BA (Transaxillary incision) specifically, and do these prices seem high because I'm a foreigner?
> 
> Thanks so much!



You'd have to tell us the specific surgeries you are doing for those prices in order for us to judge it but that's probably the foreigner price. Also Wonjin has a bad reputation so please stay away for your own safety.


----------



## LinES

chibiowl said:


> You'd have to tell us the specific surgeries you are doing for those prices in order for us to judge it but that's probably the foreigner price. Also Wonjin has a bad reputation so please stay away for your own safety.



Thanks for the warning with Wonjin. As mentioned above, I'm looking for Breast Augmentation. Thank you


----------



## HJ88

I only know TLPS for BA coz I looked the other day. It's between 7,700,000 - 8,800,000 depends on size and type of implant. Tear drop are more expensive


----------



## HJ88

I should caveat by saying most of those prices were 2013 prices, so they may not still be 100% accurate


----------



## Xiledsoviet

I have a very flat and wide nose and want something taller. I asked three clinics so far:

TL PS nasal silicone implant + alar reduction, 4 million won
The Line; rhinoplasty 3750000 won + alar reduction 1500000 won
Wonjin they just said 6.5 - 7.5 million won

Where are some other good rhinoplasty locations to ask? I haven't heard back from pitangui yet


----------



## Angpao

Sodium said:


> PM me or look through my posts. I got various things done at various differenr clinics
> 
> thanks



Hi Sodium 
Do you know Opera Ps good in nose surgery?
Which one you recommend in nose surgery?

Thank you


----------



## Sodium

Angpao said:


> Hi Sodium
> Do you know Opera Ps good in nose surgery?
> Which one you recommend in nose surgery?
> 
> Thank you



They are good if you are not looking for the fake nose look. I wanted a perfect and kind-of fake look which is why I didn't end up going with them.


----------



## chibiowl

Sodium said:


> They are good if you are not looking for the fake nose look. I wanted a perfect and kind-of fake look which is why I didn't end up going with them.



What about facial contouring at Opera? I want to do both zygoma + mandible if possible and other clinics are too expensive at 9 mil won, Opera is one of the few who offers it pretty cheap. ><


----------



## HJ88

For any that's interested in facial contouring in the next few weeks:

Namu Plastic Surgery is offering zygoma + chin vline surgery for W5.5 mill at the moment 

The Line is offering Power V for W1.5 mill. 

All on Babi Talk.


----------



## chibiowl

HJ88 said:


> For any that's interested in facial contouring in the next few weeks:
> 
> Namu Plastic Surgery is offering zygoma + chin vline surgery for W5.5 mill at the moment
> 
> The Line is offering Power V for W1.5 mill.
> 
> All on Babi Talk.



Hi, you see very knowledgeable on prices so I'm hoping you can help me out a little. ><
I'm planning to do Zygoma + Mandible + Ptosis w/ Double Eyelid with a total budget of W10mil if I do my surgeries in October as my current plans. Preferably 9 to 9.5 mil so I can do a slight nose adjustment as well. (I don't need much for nose really.)

Can you recommend me some clinics which will be within my budget?
Currently, I'm looking at Opera and Braun based on their Babitalk ads though they will probably quote higher for foreigners.

Or should I just scrap the idea and push it back further to save more money?

Thanks!


----------



## HJ88

chibiowl said:


> Hi, you see very knowledgeable on prices so I'm hoping you can help me out a little. ><
> I'm planning to do Zygoma + Mandible + Ptosis w/ Double Eyelid with a total budget of W10mil if I do my surgeries in October as my current plans. Preferably 9 to 9.5 mil so I can do a slight nose adjustment as well. (I don't need much for nose really.)
> 
> Can you recommend me some clinics which will be within my budget?
> Currently, I'm looking at Opera and Braun based on their Babitalk ads though they will probably quote higher for foreigners.
> 
> Or should I just scrap the idea and push it back further to save more money?
> 
> Thanks!



I think you can definitely do it for W10 mill and under.

The best way to get the best price is to not even ask them for a quote when you consult online. Just ignore cost altogether until you get in there and meet with them.

Then, you just tell them what you're willing to pay (armed with the knowledge about what the going rate is). If they go way up, just tell them you know what the market price is, you've seen the Korean ads and if they can't match that, you'll take yourself down the street and go somewhere else. Literally, on most streets in Gangnam
There will be another clinic just down the road, if not in the same building! 

You also have more bargaining power because you want multiple surgeries. Use that! 

Honestly, most of the clinics commonly quoted on here would be within your price range (The Line, TLPS, Braun, Opera, Cinderella, Jewellery, View etc). Just don't be pushed by them, don't be rushed into making a snap decision and if you have your heart set on a place, don't back down. Tell them how many other places you're going to and what they're prepared to do it for.


----------



## K Couture

chibiowl said:


> Hi, you see very knowledgeable on prices so I'm hoping you can help me out a little. ><
> I'm planning to do Zygoma + Mandible + Ptosis w/ Double Eyelid with a total budget of W10mil if I do my surgeries in October as my current plans. Preferably 9 to 9.5 mil so I can do a slight nose adjustment as well. (I don't need much for nose really.)
> 
> Can you recommend me some clinics which will be within my budget?
> Currently, I'm looking at Opera and Braun based on their Babitalk ads though they will probably quote higher for foreigners.
> 
> Or should I just scrap the idea and push it back further to save more money?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually I think your budget is way too low for those procedures unless you are going to the lower-mid ranged clinics and/or there's some kind of promotion. Even then it might still be hard. I'll give you an example, Girin is one of the lower-mid ranged clinics because a key point in their marketing strategy is lower prices. If I recall correctly, even they charge I believe was 4.5-5 million won for zygoma reduction last time I asked. Which would make their mandible reductions 5.5-6 million won. On top of that you want to add nose which at a low-mid range is 2.5-3 million won for primary. Then for ptosis plus double eyelid another 2 million won assuming its non incisional. And that's for the low-mid price ranged clinics. For the mid-upper ranged clinics its gonna be even more expensive.


----------



## chibiowl

K Couture said:


> Actually I think your budget is way too low for those procedures unless you are going to the lower-mid ranged clinics and/or there's some kind of promotion. Even then it might still be hard. I'll give you an example, Girin is one of the lower-mid ranged clinics because a key point in their marketing strategy is lower prices. If I recall correctly, even they charge I believe was 4.5-5 million won for zygoma reduction last time I asked. Which would make their mandible reductions 5.5-6 million won. On top of that you want to add nose which at a low-mid range is 2.5-3 million won for primary. Then for ptosis plus double eyelid another 2 million won assuming its non incisional. And that's for the low-mid price ranged clinics. For the mid-upper ranged clinics its gonna be even more expensive.



In my opinion, Girin's prices aren't low, they are just about average or even slightly higher than average. The thing is, for some clinics such as Braun and Opera, they have posted ads on Babitalk offering Zygoma for 2.5mil and Mandible for 2.5-3.5mil. Of course I don't expect to get that price but I don't expect to pay way over it either. Setting a budget of 8 mil for those is already considerably higher than the advertised price and adding 2 mil for the eye surgery is exactly 10 mil. That's my rationale for the price. I am fine with not doing the nose job because my nose isn't too bad and I can always get it done later since it is fairly minor compared to facial contouring.

Of course, I am still not sure if this is realistic so I would appreciate your further comments after reading my thoughts.


----------



## HJ88

K Couture said:


> Actually I think your budget is way too low for those procedures unless you are going to the lower-mid ranged clinics and/or there's some kind of promotion. Even then it might still be hard. I'll give you an example, Girin is one of the lower-mid ranged clinics because a key point in their marketing strategy is lower prices. If I recall correctly, even they charge I believe was 4.5-5 million won for zygoma reduction last time I asked. Which would make their mandible reductions 5.5-6 million won. On top of that you want to add nose which at a low-mid range is 2.5-3 million won for primary. Then for ptosis plus double eyelid another 2 million won assuming its non incisional. And that's for the low-mid price ranged clinics. For the mid-upper ranged clinics its gonna be even more expensive.



They are foreigners prices you've quoted though. 

Many clinics combine zygoma and chin for 5.5 million won on their Korean website promotions. 

From what I've seen (reading on the Korean websites), the going rate for zygoma is more like 3 - 4 million won if you do it by itself. So called "slim" or mini vline can go as cheap as 2.5 million by itself on a promotion. 

Primary nose runs about 1.5 - 2.5 million. I.e The Line clinic right now is offering its "Barbie nose" surgery for 1.5 million. Opera for 1.8 million. 

I'm sure some clinics charge a lot more than that, but my point was it is possible to do it for less, and the clinics obviously CAN accept less than what they quote you, hence bargain hard. especially if you do it in a promo period you don't need to pay top dollar.


----------



## K Couture

HJ88 said:


> They are foreigners prices you've quoted though.
> 
> Many clinics combine zygoma and chin for 5.5 million won on their Korean website promotions.
> 
> From what I've seen (reading on the Korean websites), the going rate for zygoma is more like 3 - 4 million won if you do it by itself. So called "slim" or mini vline can go as cheap as 2.5 million by itself on a promotion.
> 
> Primary nose runs about 1.5 - 2.5 million. I.e The Line clinic right now is offering its "Barbie nose" surgery for 1.5 million. Opera for 1.8 million.
> 
> I'm sure some clinics charge a lot more than that, but my point was it is possible to do it for less, and the clinics obviously CAN accept less than what they quote you, hence bargain hard. especially if you do it in a promo period you don't need to pay top dollar.


but are these special promotion prices for low peak periods or general prices all year round? When I was at girin asking for zygoma reduction they had this young girl as the in house translator. She said girin's prices tend to be flat regardless of whether the patient is korean or foreign. And they are lower than the other clinics i've visited besides the one man clinics of course.

Can you show me the link to Line's barbie nose promotion? I'm surprised the line has such a cheap price for rhino because they are actually one of the more expensive clinics


----------



## HJ88

I can give you about five different examples of clinics offering this kind of pricing for nose right now. 

Ruby Clinic is offering bridge and tip using ear cartilage for 1.49 mill won and bridge and tip using septum for 1.69 mill


----------



## HJ88

The Line's Barbie Nose event


----------



## HJ88

Varabon's nose bridge and tip for 1.69 million won with treatment directly from the Representative Director (whoever that is!)


----------



## HJ88

ID Hospital 1.5 million won for "carving nose" with silicon implant


----------



## HJ88

Will Plastic Surgery Babi Talk event - "Balance" Nose + tip 1.39 million won.

Involves a half curve nose shape with minimum swelling and quick recovery (apparently)


----------



## HJ88

cookiegummy said:


> Even for Koreans, they charge more than they quoted website promo. (added procedures etc. )
> so you can't just solely rely on what you've seen, should consider plus @ as well..



That hasn't been my experience (or my boyfriends) in two separate surgeries at two different times in Korea.

Of course the price changes if you add procedures..?!


----------



## HJ88

K Couture said:


> but are these special promotion prices for low peak periods or general prices all year round? When I was at girin asking for zygoma reduction they had this young girl as the in house translator. She said girin's prices tend to be flat regardless of whether the patient is korean or foreign. And they are lower than the other clinics i've visited besides the one man clinics of course.
> 
> Can you show me the link to Line's barbie nose promotion? I'm surprised the line has such a cheap price for rhino because they are actually one of the more expensive clinics



The events obviously change from time to time but the "market price" seems pretty steady to me. Especially for nose and eyes - the various clinics always seem to be doing deals as these are the most popular surgeries and that's how they make their bread and butter - not doing things like 2 jaw (for most places, anyway). 

The prices I've posted give you a good idea of what the clinics are competing against in the market. 

So if you get quoted something much higher they're trying it on because your foreign (and foreigners are willing to pay 3 - 6 million won for a nose because they think its a "good deal" compared to what they pay back home). 

There's no way they need to add on 4.5 million won for the translators fees! Those girls get paid a pittance - about 30,000USD a year.


----------



## K Couture

HJ88 said:


> The events obviously change from time to time but the "market price" seems pretty steady to me. Especially for nose and eyes - the various clinics always seem to be doing deals as these are the most popular surgeries and that's how they make their bread and butter - not doing things like 2 jaw (for most places, anyway).
> 
> The prices I've posted give you a good idea of what the clinics are competing against in the market.
> 
> So if you get quoted something much higher they're trying it on because your foreign (and foreigners are willing to pay 3 - 6 million won for a nose because they think its a "good deal" compared to what they pay back home).
> 
> There's no way they need to add on 4.5 million won for the translators fees! Those girls get paid a pittance - about 30,000USD a year.


so where are you finding out about these promotions. Is it only available on naver or a groupon thingie or something because nothing comes out on google.


----------



## HJ88

K Couture said:


> so where are you finding out about these promotions. Is it only available on naver or a groupon thingie or something because nothing comes out on google.



Most of the Korean versions of the clinic websites have "event" pages on them (check for "&#51060;&#48292;&#53944;") or else they advertise them on their website, facebook, naver, blogs or apps like Babi Talk.


----------



## K Couture

oooooo thanks for that. I been hoping to find some skin treatment promotions for hydro injection and what not but could never figure out where ppl are finding these low season promotions


----------



## Xiledsoviet

So what would be the best way to negotiate to those levels? I'm not sure if showing the clinic their ad is the best approach?


----------



## Sodium

chibiowl said:


> In my opinion, Girin's prices aren't low, they are just about average or even slightly higher than average. The thing is, for some clinics such as Braun and Opera, they have posted ads on Babitalk offering Zygoma for 2.5mil and Mandible for 2.5-3.5mil. Of course I don't expect to get that price but I don't expect to pay way over it either. Setting a budget of 8 mil for those is already considerably higher than the advertised price and adding 2 mil for the eye surgery is exactly 10 mil. That's my rationale for the price. I am fine with not doing the nose job because my nose isn't too bad and I can always get it done later since it is fairly minor compared to facial contouring.
> 
> Of course, I am still not sure if this is realistic so I would appreciate your further comments after reading my thoughts.


 2.5mil for zygoma would be quick zygoma where they only fix the side zygoma rather than a 3d zygoma reduction. and 2.5mil  for mandible is not 3d where they cut a long piece of mandible until near the chin, they only cut a scalene-like triangle portion behind the ear.


----------



## chibiowl

Sodium said:


> 2.5mil for zygoma would be quick zygoma where they only fix the side zygoma rather than a 3d zygoma reduction. and 2.5mil  for mandible is not 3d where they cut a long piece of mandible until near the chin, they only cut a scalene-like triangle portion behind the ear.



Ahh, I see, that's pretty educational. The good news is that's probably what I want to do for the mandible, my jaw isn't really square. I really just want what you mentioned, a triangle portion cut out. So that's a good thing to know for negotiation so I don't get tricked into paying the price for a full square jaw surgery. 

The zygoma is something I will need to consider though, whether quick zygoma or 3D zygoma will be necessary. People have told me that my zygoma don't protrude that much so quick zygoma could probably work but I feel slightly otherwise. That's something I have to consider then... ~o~

EDIT: Do you know what's a reasonable/advertised price for 3D zygoma then?


----------



## K Couture

anyone tried using those promotions hj posted as a foreigner? As in will they tell you those are foreigner only prices?


----------



## chibiowl

K Couture said:


> anyone tried using those promotions hj posted as a foreigner? As in will they tell you those are foreigner only prices?



From what I've heard, foreigners will never get the exact listed price on the ads but you can certainly use them as a bargaining chip. Show the ad and show them that you know the price and how low they can actually go. You will probably get a lower price than someone who doesn't have the ad though you won't get what locals get.


----------



## HJ88

Xiledsoviet said:


> So what would be the best way to negotiate to those levels? I'm not sure if showing the clinic their ad is the best approach?



Definitely say you saw their ad if you are going to that particular clinic. 

If you're going to a different clinic for a similar procedure say "I know that XX Clinic is offering X procedure for 1 million won. Here's their ad. Can you match that price? What's your best price?"


----------



## HJ88

chibiowl said:


> From what I've heard, foreigners will never get the exact listed price on the ads but you can certainly use them as a bargaining chip. Show the ad and show them that you know the price and how low they can actually go. You will probably get a lower price than someone who doesn't have the ad though you won't get what locals get.



Largely agree. 

Although I'm definitely not Korean and neither is my BF and we managed to get local price. It helps to speak and read a bit of Korean though


----------



## Sodium

chibiowl said:


> Ahh, I see, that's pretty educational. The good news is that's probably what I want to do for the mandible, my jaw isn't really square. I really just want what you mentioned, a triangle portion cut out. So that's a good thing to know for negotiation so I don't get tricked into paying the price for a full square jaw surgery.
> 
> The zygoma is something I will need to consider though, whether quick zygoma or 3D zygoma will be necessary. People have told me that my zygoma don't protrude that much so quick zygoma could probably work but I feel slightly otherwise. That's something I have to consider then... ~o~
> 
> EDIT: Do you know what's a reasonable/advertised price for 3D zygoma then?


 I recommend quick zygoma rather than 3D zygoma unless your front zygoma is sticking out way too much. Having some volume on the front zygoma rather than the sides is considered pretty, and if you do 3D it will become flat at the front and usually girls with flat front zygoma use fillers and fat graft to fill it in. 

The photo on the left represents what you would look like if you got 3d zygoma and flatten the front zygoma, and the photo on the right represents what you could look like if you only flatten the sides and keep the front volume.


----------



## chibiowl

Sodium said:


> I recommend quick zygoma rather than 3D zygoma unless your front zygoma is sticking out way too much. Having some volume on the front zygoma rather than the sides is considered pretty, and if you do 3D it will become flat at the front and usually girls with flat front zygoma use fillers and fat graft to fill it in.
> 
> The photo on the left represents what you would look like if you got 3d zygoma and flatten the front zygoma, and the photo on the right represents what you could look like if you only flatten the sides and keep the front volume.



Well, first of all I should probably clarify that I'm male. XD
But from that picture alone, I agree with you that the photo on the right does look much better. I'll probably get the doctors/consultants to do a photoshop projection of what I'll look like for each kind of zygoma and decide from there.

EDIT: Where did you get that image from though? It seems like it could come from somewhere with more educational details.


----------



## Sodium

chibiowl said:


> Well, first of all I should probably clarify that I'm male. XD
> But from that picture alone, I agree with you that the photo on the right does look much better. I'll probably get the doctors/consultants to do a photoshop projection of what I'll look like for each kind of zygoma and decide from there.
> 
> EDIT: Where did you get that image from though? It seems like it could come from somewhere with more educational details.


 From my experience, I've seen a lot of males go for quick zygoma rather than 3D and they also like the look of the image on the right because it's more youthful.

Also, I got the image from a before and after of frontal cheek implants, so I don't think it could help much.


----------



## HJ88

Hey guys, it seems even the notoriously expensive Banobagi has event prices as well! 

Right now they are offering event prices for face surgery: front chin (I.e osteotomy etc) for 3.15 mill won, zygoma for 3.5 mill won and "all for one" square jaw for 4.55 mill won. 

I've attached the ad for any who might need it


----------



## flojo1985

thought i'd contribute... jw quoted me 4500-5500 usd open rhinoplasty with septal cartillage for tip and silicone on bridge + alarplasty....

6000-6500 usd for mandible reduction...


----------



## flojo1985

HJ88 said:


> Hey guys, it seems even the notoriously expensive Banobagi has event prices as well!
> 
> Right now they are offering event prices for face surgery: front chin (I.e osteotomy etc) for 3.15 mill won, zygoma for 3.5 mill won and "all for one" square jaw for 4.55 mill won.
> 
> I've attached the ad for any who might need it


wow that's great.... i think i'm going to check out banobagi... definitely way cheaper than jw...


----------



## HJ88

flojo1985 said:


> wow that's great.... i think i'm going to check out banobagi... definitely way cheaper than jw...



It's a special event price so it's not their daily rate, but obviously it means they do lower their prices significantly at times, especially compared to what they usually quote foreigners 

If you have your heart set on JW though maybe just show them the Banobagi ad and see if they are willing to match those prices for your jaw surgery?


----------



## jni

K Couture said:


> anyone tried using those promotions hj posted as a foreigner? As in will they tell you those are foreigner only prices?


Hi K!
I sort of see what you mean now... haven't dug in that deep yet. Was wondering what you think I can negotiate full rhinoplasty for at Dream?
Thanks so much for any help you can provide in advance


----------



## Luzie

Sorry if there's any similar post to this, but for anyone who is interested in Cinderella and Unique, I managed to get their estimated prices. Both of them think double eyelid surgery & Epi can help me achieve good looking eyes thou I personally feel I have droopy eyelid.. Anyway, here are the prices:

Cinderella
Double eyelid: ~2.2m krw 
Epi: 1.5m krw
Ptosis correction: 3.5m krw

Unique
Double eyelid: 1.2m krw (non-incision) - 2.5m krw (incision)
Epi: 800k krw
Ptosis correction: 2.5m krw
Cash payment entitled to 30% discount
Discounted price for all 3 procedures: 3.8m krw 

Can someone explain to me why is Ptosis correction same price/more expensive as double eyelid surgery? Have seen previous posts of forumers who went for eyelid surgeries and usually Ptosis correction is around the Epi price..

And if there is anyone out there who has *Opera*'s contact please let me know. Sent them emails & Kakao but no replies. I would like to know their prices for the procedures I listed above. Thanks a lot!


----------



## K Couture

Luzie said:


> Sorry if there's any similar post to this, but for anyone who is interested in Cinderella and Unique, I managed to get their estimated prices. Both of them think double eyelid surgery & Epi can help me achieve good looking eyes thou I personally feel I have droopy eyelid.. Anyway, here are the prices:
> 
> Cinderella
> Double eyelid: ~2.2m krw
> Epi: 1.5m krw
> Ptosis correction: 3.5m krw
> 
> Unique
> Double eyelid: 1.2m krw (non-incision) - 2.5m krw (incision)
> Epi: 800k krw
> Ptosis correction: 2.5m krw
> Cash payment entitled to 30% discount
> Discounted price for all 3 procedures: 3.8m krw
> 
> Can someone explain to me why is Ptosis correction same price/more expensive as double eyelid surgery? Have seen previous posts of forumers who went for eyelid surgeries and usually Ptosis correction is around the Epi price..
> 
> And if there is anyone out there who has *Opera*'s contact please let me know. Sent them emails & Kakao but no replies. I would like to know their prices for the procedures I listed above. Thanks a lot!


Because its not more expensive lol. ptosis correction should definitely be under 2 million won........more like low-mids 1 million depending on method used. If its non incisional, I've seen prices go as low as 800 000 won before


----------



## HJ88

K Couture said:


> Because its not more expensive lol. ptosis correction should definitely be under 2 million won........more like low-mids 1 million depending on method used. If its non incisional, I've seen prices go as low as 800 000 won before



Yeah usually if there is one procedure in your quoted package that is way "out", it's because that's the upsell procedure and how they are trying to claw their money back from you.

This is really common with fat grafting.

They'll often quote you a reasonable price for your main surgery (say vline or zygoma) and then do a FG quote for 3.5 million won. In reality, full face fat graft with top up should be no more than 1.5 million - about 800,000 won without the top up. I've seen it for as low as 500 000 won though.


----------



## chibiowl

Okay I'm very confused on the ptosis thing.
For OZ clinic, when I asked about the price of ptosis + double eyelid, the doctor replied to me saying that  for their method of ptosis correction, double eyelid is always created so there's no need to pay for both ptosis and double eyelid, just pay for ptosis. And their ptosis price is 2.5mil so this is really confusing.


----------



## flojo1985

any info on prices from daprs


----------



## tkcz9

flojo1985 said:


> any info on prices from daprs



I was quoted incisional double eyelid surgery for 2,800,000won, and epicanthoplasty for 1,500,000won from daprs in the email.


----------



## tkcz9

Does anyone know the difference between Cinderella's "Circle Eye Surgery" and the regular "Double eyelid Surgery"? I asked for the prices on the CES and was quoted as following, which is a lot more than the DES prices.

"Estimated price - (First time Surgery)
                       Circle double eyelid - 2,500,000kw~
                       Circle Madial Epicanthoplasty, Lateral Canthoplasty- each  2,200,000 kw~
                       Ptosis Correction (If you need) - 5,000,000 kw~"


----------



## chibiowl

Ptosis for 5 million? Don't make me laugh. Cinderella clinic isn't even a clinic I would consider at all.


----------



## yansia

Hi

I have gotten the price quote from the line plastic surgery. 

Barbie nose surgery: 3750000+10% tax. ( additional of KRW 1500000+10% tax for alarplasty) which is 5250000w. kinda expensive right?

zygoma surgery cost:  KRW 6750000+10% tax. 

I guess the price for nose surgery in JW is lower than the line ps? 
is it advisable to go different area to do for different area of face? as i planning to do zygoma surgery and nose surgery, budget of 7mil krw? not sure if is possible. if not will just do nose surgery.


----------



## HJ88

yansia said:


> Hi
> 
> I have gotten the price quote from the line plastic surgery.
> 
> Barbie nose surgery: 3750000+10% tax. ( additional of KRW 1500000+10% tax for alarplasty) which is 5250000w. kinda expensive right?
> 
> zygoma surgery cost:  KRW 6750000+10% tax.
> 
> I guess the price for nose surgery in JW is lower than the line ps?
> is it advisable to go different area to do for different area of face? as i planning to do zygoma surgery and nose surgery, budget of 7mil krw? not sure if is possible. if not will just do nose surgery.



The Line was offering it's Barbie Nose surgery for 1.5 million won on it's Korean ads two weeks ago.., I think you are being taken for a ride!!


----------



## yansia

Ya exactly.. I think they anyhow marked up the price. Not gonna pay that amt And anyway not sure if their barbie nose is really Good.


----------



## Dolli

Does anyone know a reasonably priced/reputable clinic that caters to English only speakers for V line (jaw and chin) surgery/reduction? Though I would not mind paying extra for the best..

Also is summer the most expensive time to go due to peak time? I might go in September instead


----------



## HJ88

Dolli said:


> Does anyone know a reasonably priced/reputable clinic that caters to English only speakers for V line (jaw and chin) surgery/reduction? Though I would not mind paying extra for the best..
> 
> Also is summer the most expensive time to go due to peak time? I might go in September instead



I got mine done at TLPS. They have two English consiltants I think. 

I paid 5.5 million won for chin implant removal, V line with T osteotomy and jaw reduction.

I could have done it for 5 million won but I wanted to have it done by the head director so I paid a little more so that only he would do my surgery. 

Summer is busy so there's less reason for the clinics to bargain and haggle with you. But I'm not sure whether they'd jack up the prices. Probably some clinics would.


----------



## K Couture

Dolli said:


> Does anyone know a reasonably priced/reputable clinic that caters to English only speakers for V line (jaw and chin) surgery/reduction? Though I would not mind paying extra for the best..
> 
> Also is summer the most expensive time to go due to peak time? I might go in September instead


I would avoid periods where the kids are on holiday lol. When its peak period the surgical slots are fully booked so clinics don't feel the need to drop prices to maximise their efficiency. Plus if u go when its quiet u get more attention from the surgeon because they are less rushed. Tho i'm not exactly sure when peak period is for seoul besides Dec being the obvious one.


----------



## rawantas

When exactly are these "quiet period" K?


----------



## K Couture

rawantas said:


> When exactly are these "quiet period" K?


I went in Oct, May and March. Wasn't busy at all during those times.


----------



## HJ88

Yep peak is New Years, Seollal (Lunar New Year), Summer and Chuseok (Korean thanksgiving).


----------



## K Couture

korea has its own thanksgiving? It is a religious thing?


----------



## HJ88

K Couture said:


> korea has its own thanksgiving? It is a religious thing?



They call it Korean thanksgiving in English.. 

It's a mid-autumn festival to celebrate a good harvest that involves ancestral rites ceremonies. It's a 3 day holiday (more if it backs into a weekend) so everyone travels back to their home town for the ancestral celebrations. Transport is hideous all over Korea throughout Chuseok and a lot of businesses close. Seoul can be a little quieter but a lot of people make use of the break for surgery haha


----------



## asianguy1234567

HJ88 said:


> Yep peak is New Years, Seollal (Lunar New Year), Summer and Chuseok (Korean thanksgiving).



Do you know when in summer by any chance? Like roughly dates... I have no idea when summer holidays start for schools and universitys in Seoul...


----------



## HJ88

asianguy1234567 said:


> Do you know when in summer by any chance? Like roughly dates... I have no idea when summer holidays start for schools and universitys in Seoul...



Mid June til late August / September. Basically a few weeks from now til September is peak for summer


----------



## asianguy1234567

HJ88 said:


> Mid June til late August / September. Basically a few weeks from now til September is peak for summer



Thank you


----------



## milkychoco

Anybody got updated prices for DAPRS? Mainly for sliding genioplasty, v-line, or two-jaw?


----------



## mewalot

If anyone's interested, I have a whole list of online consultation prices from:
- ID
- Line
- View
- Item
- TL
- Girin
- DAPR (still waiting for response)
- Real
- JW
- Cinderella

You can view it from the link below (:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sRDLaiQ8UGcIhochw7LpYSl8xHAXHz67y80gn9E6ii0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## tari_tigerlily

mewalot said:


> If anyone's interested, I have a whole list of online consultation prices from:
> - ID
> - Line
> - View
> - Item
> - TL
> - Girin
> - DAPR (still waiting for response)
> - Real
> - JW
> - Cinderella
> 
> You can view it from the link below (:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sRDLaiQ8UGcIhochw7LpYSl8xHAXHz67y80gn9E6ii0/edit?usp=sharing



the price listed is not cheap at all :/


----------



## mewalot

tari_tigerlily said:


> the price listed is not cheap at all :/


Yeah I've realised that after going through PF! (Thank god for PF)

Currently waiting for Girin's reply. I'm hoping they'd be more reasonable as their website claims,
_"We do not treat unequally to foreign patients. We provide the best service and reasonable price to both local and foreign clients. 
We do not charge for overseas marketing with exaggerations. We never charge unreasonable price to foreign clients."_

*crosses fingers*


----------



## msnaive

USD12,000 to 17,000 for rhino? You are kidding me?!!!!


----------



## HJ88

A link to a recent article discussing overcharging of foreigners by brokers in Korea: 

http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2015/05/28/2015052801396.html 

FYI this article suggests that the going rate for DES is 1.2-1.5 million won.

That's definitely in line with what I've seen most koreans here pay. 

So if you're getting quoted much more than that... You're being ripped off


----------



## sweetbaozi

vian said:


> Hi Yuqin,
> 
> They quoted me 4.5 - 5.5 mil krw. I guess this is just a price range. U have to go down and negotiate with them when you consult the doctor.





they quoted me 7.5 mil krw, but my nose is considered short and bulbous. they told me initially that it would have been around 6 mil, but then they changed their categorization for my nose :/


----------



## shanshine

Hi~~

Anybody know the price for fat graft for boobs?
(autologous*fat transfer)

Anyway opera quote me: 
Pm them through this chinese web soyoung.com since I don't get any response from their kakao.

Zyogma reduction: 5mil won
Mandible: 9mil won

Ripped off...right?
I believe I'm able to get a double eyelid surgery and Alarplasty plus arms Lipo with this amount ._.


----------



## HJ88

shanshine said:


> Hi~~
> 
> Anybody know the price for fat graft for boobs?
> (autologous*fat transfer)
> 
> Anyway opera quote me:
> Pm them through this chinese web soyoung.com since I don't get any response from their kakao.
> 
> Zyogma reduction: 5mil won
> Mandible: 9mil won
> 
> Ripped off...right?
> I believe I'm able to get a double eyelid surgery and Alarplasty plus arms Lipo with this amount ._.



Autologous fat graft to boobs should be about 2 - 2.5 million won with Harvest Jet, based on what I've seen


----------



## kiko2

anyone can recommend where to do a stem cell autologous fat transfer to boobs in korea? they seem to have different pricing for korean and non korean&#8230; is that true?


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

There is a girl in my thread who did ba with fg. It looks Nice


----------



## jadella

Hi all, I'm new here but tried my best to research and read alot, thanks so much for all the helpful information here in this forum! 
Sorry if this is already answered but I am now interested in V-line ( natural) and nose implant. I have narrowed down my list and now I have:
 1. Girin 
2. Banobagi 
3. The Line 
4. EverM
5. and View,  to work on. 
Anyone please could tell me which of those is/are best for v-line and nose? 
And I am worrying if any of those clinics I'm interested in is belong to the 77% clinics that dont have enough medical equipments according to this Article : http://www.hani.co.kr/arti/english_edition/e_national/628097.html
"According to data that ********ic Party lawmaker Choi Dong-ik provided  during last year&#8217;s parliamentary audit, 77% of the 1,091 medical clinics  offering plastic surgery have neither a defibrillator nor an artificial  respiration kit, devices needed when the heart stops.  &#8220;A clinic that carries out a lot of jaw operations and other surgeries  needs to have at least some emergency equipment,&#8221; said Lee Han-bon, a  lawyer with MINBYUN-Lawyers for a ********ic Society. &#8220;This is an area  that demands regulation.&#8221; 
Just someone who went to any of these clinics I have mentioned, if you have any knowledge of this please tell me whether they are all clear of those terrible faults.
(sorry for my bad English)


----------



## lolipop32Swiss

Im so sorry for your expérience.
It is horrible to have ps abroad and come back with botched job and having to fight against the clinic.
Let me know if I could help you by anyway means.

2 girls and guys in my group went to vip and have very good job with their nose job but I will share this info with my kakao group so they are aware of bad expérience also.

Can you do anything with your jaw and nose ?


QUOTE=KLA88;28851592]Do Not go to VIP Clinic. That woman named Johann will quote you a price in Korean Won and then charge your card in US Dollar, meaning if she tells you 100,000 won, and charges your card in US Dollars, you end up getting charged more like 120,000. I should have taken heed when I saw the blog one woman posted about her horrible experience with VIP clinic. But I didn't and now I am left with a crooked, bulbous nose and an immobilized jaw. I've reported them to the Korean Consumers Advocate Center. And I will go to the fullest extent of the law in getting all of my money back. They will mess you up and simply wait for you to leave Korea. That is how they operate. That's why they have almost no local patients and all foreigners.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fly_me_to_korea

Hi,
Thanks for everyone's selfless devotion to the web community here. I started researching on prices of Korean plastic surgery by following this post. There are the replies from Teium and Wonjin, I will just post whatever they wrote me.

*Wonjin*
1. Eyes: Incision with ptosis correction, Epicanthoplasty,  Lateral canthoplasty + Hotzcanthoplasty

By the photo, you would need slight ptosis correction surgery to enhance your tired looking eyes. Usually, ptosis correction needs to be done with incision method (to adjust the eyelid lines). Additionally, epicanthoplasty (for the inner corner) to relase the inner corner of your eyes to be downwards,  and  lateral canthoplasty and hotzcanthoplasty (for the outer corner) to increase the length of your eyes giving a clear and smooth eye shape and softer facial expression. 



The average price for incision with ptosis correction: 2,400,000 KRW ~ 2,900,000 KRW

The average price for epicanthoplasty: 800,000 KRW ~ 1,000,000 KRW

The average price for lateral canthoplasty and hotzcanthoplasty: 1,300,000 KRW ~ 1,600,000 KRW




*For the above procedures, it is recommended to stay in Korea for about 7-8 days for consultation, surgery, check-ups, and stitch out to be done at our clinic. However, if you are unable to stay for that long, stitch out can be done at your local clinic with our medical opinion letter provided from our doctor*





Please consider the fact that these recommendations are just possible options and might not be suitable to your condition. When our surgeon sees you in person for consultation, the treatmetns and the price may change, depending on your condition. Therefore, you might require single procedure or multiple procedures among those, after the accurate diagnosis from our surgeon. Also, price may be negotiated during the consultation.

*Teium*
Yesterday I made a call to Korea, answered by the Teium staff, I questioned about the prices of epicanthoplasty, lateral canthoplasty and ptosis correction. She gave me the prices of epi and lateral only. They are $1.4M respectively. She didn't gave me the price for ptosis, but I assume it would be around 3M.

Thank you for your interest and inquiries of Teuim Aesthetic Plastic Surgical Clinic.

We have checked your pictures.



 Lateral canthoplasty (lowering outer corner): 1.4m KRW

It's difficult to provide confirmed prices without seeing you in real and above prices are just approximate estimate.
We suggest you to visit Teuim clinic to receive precise information regarding surgical methods and the cost. 
We recommend you to stay in Korea at least for 7days after the surgery, so that you can get post-operative treatments including stitch removal and wound cleansing.

* You'd better book the schedule for consultation & surgery at least 2 weeks before.

* If you want to get surgery on same day after consultation, we would make an effort to do surgery at same or next day.(if possible for foreign convenience)

< Clinic Address>

6F, Changlim building, 416, gangnamdaero, Gangam-gu, Seoul, Korea
(subway line 2, Gangnam Station, exit 11)
&#49436;&#50872;&#53945;&#48324;&#49884; &#44053;&#45224;&#44396; &#44053;&#45224;&#45824;&#47196; 416 &#52285;&#47548;&#48716;&#46377; 6&#52789;
&#53944;&#51076;&#49457;&#54805;&#50808;&#44284;
Teuim Aesthetic Plastic Surgery Clinic (Dr. Kwons clinic)

Tel
Abroad : +82-2-511-5345
In Seoul : 02-511-5345(on cellphone)

Thank you.


Hope it helps.


----------



## yukiko3773

For Wonjin,

Eyes,

Double eyelids + ptosis: 2,200,000KRW~2,600,000KRW 
Inner corner fold removal: 800,000KRW~1,000,000KRW

Nose,

Open-rhino: 4,500,000KRW~5,500,000KRW(&#8786;$4,500~$5,500)


For Izien,

1. Eyelid Surgery Incisional : 2,000,000 korea won
2. Epicanthoplasty : 1,100,000 korea won
3. Lateral Canthoplasty : 1,100,000 korea won
4. Rhinoplasty : 3,600,000 korea won
5. Alar Reduction : 1,000,000 korea won
6. Paranasal Augmentation : 2,500,000 korea won
7. Advance Genioplasty : 4,500,000 korea won
8. Square Jaw Reduction : 5,000,000 korea won
9. Buccal Removal : 2,000,000 korea won
10. Jaw Line Liposuction : 1,500,000 korea won

For Dream,

Double eyelid; two ways of choice which are incision around 3.14 mil and non-incision around 1.88mil won. 
Ptosis Correction; .If added Ptosis on top of Double eye lid (in order to strengthen the inner muscle of your eye to reduce sleepy looking) : 3.46mil-4.71mil ( Double eyelid+ ptosis together ).

Normal Rhinoplasty: Tip and bridge: 3.93mil for close rhino plasty. (we use ultra soft silicone for bridge augmentation and septal cartilage and ear cartilage for tip plasty). To correct your bulbous tip then a procedure called lower lateral cartilage and defatting de-bulking will need to be perform. The price is extra. Price is around 500,000 won for each added procedure. We do give discount for multiple surgeries.

To make slimmer face from fat , we also recommend acculift laser which melt your fat and give the lifting results at the same time. Price per area (cheek, jowl, under chin) is 2.1 mil won.


----------



## Peach23

yukiko3773 said:


> For Wonjin,
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes,
> 
> 
> 
> Double eyelids + ptosis: 2,200,000KRW~2,600,000KRW
> 
> Inner corner fold removal: 800,000KRW~1,000,000KRW
> 
> 
> 
> Nose,
> 
> 
> 
> Open-rhino: 4,500,000KRW~5,500,000KRW(&#8786;$4,500~$5,500)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Izien,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Eyelid Surgery Incisional : 2,000,000 korea won
> 
> 2. Epicanthoplasty : 1,100,000 korea won
> 
> 3. Lateral Canthoplasty : 1,100,000 korea won
> 
> 4. Rhinoplasty : 3,600,000 korea won
> 
> 5. Alar Reduction : 1,000,000 korea won
> 
> 6. Paranasal Augmentation : 2,500,000 korea won
> 
> 7. Advance Genioplasty : 4,500,000 korea won
> 
> 8. Square Jaw Reduction : 5,000,000 korea won
> 
> 9. Buccal Removal : 2,000,000 korea won
> 
> 10. Jaw Line Liposuction : 1,500,000 korea won
> 
> 
> 
> For Dream,
> 
> 
> 
> Double eyelid; two ways of choice which are incision around 3.14 mil and non-incision around 1.88mil won.
> 
> Ptosis Correction; .If added Ptosis on top of Double eye lid (in order to strengthen the inner muscle of your eye to reduce sleepy looking) : 3.46mil-4.71mil ( Double eyelid+ ptosis together ).
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Rhinoplasty: Tip and bridge: 3.93mil for close rhino plasty. (we use ultra soft silicone for bridge augmentation and septal cartilage and ear cartilage for tip plasty). To correct your bulbous tip then a procedure called lower lateral cartilage and defatting de-bulking will need to be perform. The price is extra. Price is around 500,000 won for each added procedure. We do give discount for multiple surgeries.
> 
> 
> 
> To make slimmer face from fat , we also recommend acculift laser which melt your fat and give the lifting results at the same time. Price per area (cheek, jowl, under chin) is 2.1 mil won.




Hi Yukiko. 

Thanks for updating pricing here . The paranasal augmentation that you mentioned, what type of implant do they use? Ultra soft silicone as well ? And do they come in sizes? I feel that my underbite issues can not be corrected despite dental bracing . I would like my upper lip area to protrude a bit more to give a more harmonious over all look . 

Do you have Kakao talk? I just sent you a PM . 
Thanks !


----------



## melodyofthesoul

Hi! Does anyone know about the average price for zygoma reduction at Namu, Girin, or EverM? I'm considering doing zygoma along with acculift, if anyone has any advice or experience with those clinics I'll be happy to hear about it!! & I'll be heading to Seoul around October-November from NY, if anyone's interested in going together please let me know ))


----------



## HJ88

It will depend on whether you are doing quick zygoma or full zygoma


----------



## chlak5

HJ88 said:


> It will depend on whether you are doing quick zygoma or full zygoma


Are you familiar with quick zygoma? Could I talk to you on kakao?

my id is chalk5


----------



## HJ88

I'm not but I can tell you the prices! Hehe


----------



## Birdyblue

Here are the prices and surgery recommendations I received.

Wonjin Beauty Medical Group
Double eyelid incisional + Ptosis correction: 2,400,000 - 2,900,000 won
Square Jaw surgery: 5,500,000 - 7,000,0000 won


Grand Plastic Surgery
Double eyelid incisional 1,800,000 - 2,070,000 Won
Ptosis 700,000 - 9,000,000
Magic Epicabthoplasty 1,100,000 - 1,270,000
Lateral Epicanthoplasty 1,100,000 - 1,270,000
Zygoma reduction 5,000,000 - 5,500,000


Are these in line with the usual prices for these procedures?


----------



## Dsonic

Hi, i recently did online consultation with Namu, Regen, JW, Eve, Cinderella,  and Girin

I wanted to do double eyelid and medial canthoplasty. I also asked for rhinoplasty but not considering doing it.

1. Double eyelid + canthoplasty
Namu ( 2.0-2.3 million won) they told me there is event going on so I might get student dc.
Regen (2.3 million won)
JW (2.5 million won) might give dc
Eve (1.8 million won) because of the event
Cinderella (2.3 million won) might give student dc
Girin (2.0 million won) might give student dc too.

2. Rhinoplasty
Namu (3.8 million won)
Regen (4.2 million won)
JW ( 3.5 million won)
Eve (3.3 million won)
Cinderella (4.2 million won)
Girin (3.3 million won)
They all told me if I did multiple procedures at once they will give me discount.

3. Nose fillers
Namu (100-150 dollars)
Girin (200-300 dollars)
Eve ( 80-80-130 dollars)

As you all know they charge more if you are foreigner. I am chinese but I can talk and speak in korean fluently so I just use that advantage to get local prices. Just because a clinic is popular to local doesn't mean that it's a good clinic. They might treat foreigners differently since they can't sue them if anything goes wrong. 
Don't look at the prices and how popular clinics are. It's all media play. Don't trust other people reviews too. You have to experience it by yourself. I will encourage everyone to go for consultation even though they are expensive and have negative reviews.
Don't bring translator because then they will definitely charge more. Double eyelid and rhinoplasty are common in korea but not facial contouring because it is intensive surgery and lots of risk. But there are some successful surgeries too. My last advice for everyone is to look for good surgeon with experience not how popular their clinic are. Thank you.


----------



## dimit

Dsonic said:


> Hi, i recently did online consultation with Namu, Regen, JW, Eve, Cinderella,  and Girin
> 
> I wanted to do double eyelid and medial canthoplasty. I also asked for rhinoplasty but not considering doing it.
> 
> 1. Double eyelid + canthoplasty
> Namu ( 2.0-2.3 million won) they told me there is event going on so I might get student dc.
> Regen (2.3 million won)
> JW (2.5 million won) might give dc
> Eve (1.8 million won) because of the event
> Cinderella (2.3 million won) might give student dc
> Girin (2.0 million won) might give student dc too.
> 
> 2. Rhinoplasty
> Namu (3.8 million won)
> Regen (4.2 million won)
> JW ( 3.5 million won)
> Eve (3.3 million won)
> Cinderella (4.2 million won)
> Girin (3.3 million won)
> They all told me if I did multiple procedures at once they will give me discount.
> 
> 3. Nose fillers
> Namu (100-150 dollars)
> Girin (200-300 dollars)
> Eve ( 80-80-130 dollars)
> 
> As you all know they charge more if you are foreigner. I am chinese but I can talk and speak in korean fluently so I just use that advantage to get local prices. Just because a clinic is popular to local doesn't mean that it's a good clinic. They might treat foreigners differently since they can't sue them if anything goes wrong.
> Don't look at the prices and how popular clinics are. It's all media play. Don't trust other people reviews too. You have to experience it by yourself. I will encourage everyone to go for consultation even though they are expensive and have negative reviews.
> Don't bring translator because then they will definitely charge more. Double eyelid and rhinoplasty are common in korea but not facial contouring because it is intensive surgery and lots of risk. But there are some successful surgeries too. My last advice for everyone is to look for good surgeon with experience not how popular their clinic are. Thank you.


Thank you so much for all these details!

May i ask you something? The consultationnto check your faces and wht surgeries are needed is free in every clinic?


----------



## HJ88

Dsonic said:


> Hi, i recently did online consultation with Namu, Regen, JW, Eve, Cinderella,  and Girin
> 
> I wanted to do double eyelid and medial canthoplasty. I also asked for rhinoplasty but not considering doing it.
> 
> 1. Double eyelid + canthoplasty
> Namu ( 2.0-2.3 million won) they told me there is event going on so I might get student dc.
> Regen (2.3 million won)
> JW (2.5 million won) might give dc
> Eve (1.8 million won) because of the event
> Cinderella (2.3 million won) might give student dc
> Girin (2.0 million won) might give student dc too.
> 
> 2. Rhinoplasty
> Namu (3.8 million won)
> Regen (4.2 million won)
> JW ( 3.5 million won)
> Eve (3.3 million won)
> Cinderella (4.2 million won)
> Girin (3.3 million won)
> They all told me if I did multiple procedures at once they will give me discount.
> 
> 3. Nose fillers
> Namu (100-150 dollars)
> Girin (200-300 dollars)
> Eve ( 80-80-130 dollars)
> 
> As you all know they charge more if you are foreigner. I am chinese but I can talk and speak in korean fluently so I just use that advantage to get local prices. Just because a clinic is popular to local doesn't mean that it's a good clinic. They might treat foreigners differently since they can't sue them if anything goes wrong.
> Don't look at the prices and how popular clinics are. It's all media play. Don't trust other people reviews too. You have to experience it by yourself. I will encourage everyone to go for consultation even though they are expensive and have negative reviews.
> Don't bring translator because then they will definitely charge more. Double eyelid and rhinoplasty are common in korea but not facial contouring because it is intensive surgery and lots of risk. But there are some successful surgeries too. My last advice for everyone is to look for good surgeon with experience not how popular their clinic are. Thank you.



These are not local Korean prices... Especially for nose. 

Locals can easily get nose done for 1.5 - 2 million won for standard silicon implant.


----------



## copenhagen78

HJ88 said:


> These are not local Korean prices... Especially for nose.
> 
> Locals can easily get nose done for 1.5 - 2 million won for standard silicon implant.



During my consultation last month for Epi and Non incisional DES

Regen 1.6 M
JW 2 M
JK 2 M
Dream 2 M
Braun 2 M
Teuim 2.2 M

These clinics suggested Incisonal

The line 2.8 M
Apgujeong 2.5 M
Oscar 2.3 M
MVP 2.5 M
Duhans 4.8 M


----------



## Babychittycake

mewalot said:


> If anyone's interested, I have a whole list of online consultation prices from:
> - ID
> - Line
> - View
> - Item
> - TL
> - Girin
> - DAPR (still waiting for response)
> - Real
> - JW
> - Cinderella
> 
> You can view it from the link below (:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sRDLaiQ8UGcIhochw7LpYSl8xHAXHz67y80gn9E6ii0/edit?usp=sharing


i read that we still bargain down the price by about 30-50%, is this true?? If 50% it's quite a lot.


----------



## mikemexis

Do anyone know how much JW, JK, April31, Dream, Item and Regen takes for non-incisional eyelid surgery? I want to get my eyes done first, before i go ahead and decided to do facial contouring surgery. 

I have a budget on 5 million won, do you think it is enough? Is it possible to bargin the price down to 2-3 million won?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## rawantas

2 of my friends got non-incisional DES done and it seems like it only lasts for a year or so. No matter what they (clinics) say about their "special"  Incision method, the knots would loosen eventually. Both of my friends ended up getting  incisional. I'd opt for incisional if i were to get DES done. It was done at TL & Eight PS the first time and revisions was done both at JW.


----------



## Dsonic

HJ88 said:


> These are not local Korean prices... Especially for nose.
> 
> Locals can easily get nose done for 1.5 - 2 million won for standard silicon implant.


Yes you are right but the clinics I went for consultation are mainly for foreigners and they are quite expensive too. If a foreigner goes for consultation to any of the clinics I mentioned then they will be charged 5-7 million won for rhinoplasty. FYI I am doing cartilage not implant.


----------



## crystalhearts

My online quotes from Dream =)

Ptosis correction only ~ 1.5 mil
Ptosis with double eyelid ~ 3.46-4.7 mil
Double eyelid ~ incision ~ 3.14 mil and non-incision ~ 1.88 mil
Tiplasty without bridge ~3.1 mil
Tiplasty with bridge augmentation ~3.9 mil
Botox for Masseter ~ 1 mil
Full face fat graft ~ 4.5 mil
The person who I spoke to online from Dream told me that Daphane doesn't work as in-house no more?

Online quotes for JW =)
Epi ~ 1.2 mil
Full face fat graft ~ 4.35 mil
Rhinoplasty (implant and tip) ~ 5 mil
Jaw Botox ~ 0.4 mil
Ptosis correction ~ 3.7 mil


----------



## mikemexis

rawantas said:


> 2 of my friends got non-incisional DES done and it seems like it only lasts for a year or so. No matter what they (clinics) say about their "special"  Incision method, the knots would loosen eventually. Both of my friends ended up getting  incisional. I'd opt for incisional if i were to get DES done. It was done at TL & Eight PS the first time and revisions was done both at JW.


You recommend me to do the incision method because it is permanent? I want to get my eyes done because i want to have attractive and beautiful eyes. I am not Asian. 

I know that Korean doctors are best at eyelid surgery in the world that is why i want to do it there. Is the price for Incision the same as Non-incision? I have a budget on 5 million, will it be enough for eyelid surgery in Korea?


----------



## HJ88

crystalhearts said:


> My online quotes from Dream =)
> 
> Ptosis correction only ~ 1.5 mil
> Ptosis with double eyelid ~ 3.46-4.7 mil
> Double eyelid ~ incision ~ 3.14 mil and non-incision ~ 1.88 mil
> Tiplasty without bridge ~3.1 mil
> Tiplasty with bridge augmentation ~3.9 mil
> Botox for Masseter ~ 1 mil
> Full face fat graft ~ 4.5 mil
> The person who I spoke to online from Dream told me that Daphane doesn't work as in-house no more?
> 
> Online quotes for JW =)
> Epi ~ 1.2 mil
> Full face fat graft ~ 4.35 mil
> Rhinoplasty (implant and tip) ~ 5 mil
> Jaw Botox ~ 0.4 mil
> Ptosis correction ~ 3.7 mil



The prices Dream quoted you for Botox and Fat Graft are daylight robbery. 

Honestly that is 3 times what locals would pay. 

Plenty of clinics do full face fat graft for 1.5 million. 

I got mine for 1.75 million with a top up.


----------



## Luzie

HJ88 said:


> The prices Dream quoted you for Botox and Fat Graft are daylight robbery.
> 
> Honestly that is 3 times what locals would pay.
> 
> Plenty of clinics do full face fat graft for 1.5 million.
> 
> I got mine for 1.75 million with a top up.



Locals have local prices whereas foreigners have foreigner prices. Definitely as a local, you get more discounts otherwise what's the point of doing it in your own country?

Unless you're a Korean/half-korean/semi-korean or have a Korean friend, you have no choice but to pay the high price if you want to have the procedures done at the clinic. Majority of the clinics set prices this way. You can't expect for local prices when you're a foreigner. But of course, don't get ripped off like what Docfinderkorea did to another forumer, Pika. 

There are clinics in Daejeon that can offer a much lower price than those clinics in Gangnam but how much risk is one willing to take given the 1/2 reviews?

Imo, the success of the surgery is more impt than anything else. If price is an issue, save enough money then go. Money can be earned. Who wants to go for a cheap alternative only to be left with a disfigured face and have to spend more on revisions. Just saying.


----------



## tari_tigerlily

just because we're foreigners, one is suggesting we accept the less than reasonsble price
i just don't think it's healthy to encourage such practice.


----------



## Luzie

tari_tigerlily said:


> just because we're foreigners, one is suggesting we accept the less than reasonsble price
> i just don't think it's healthy to encourage such practice.



And what is your definition of reasonable price? The same price as the locals? May I suggest you do surgery at your own country cause you will definitely get a better deal than the foreigners who come to your country for surgery.

Foreigners will pay more than locals. You just have to know when to not get ripped off.

Ps: If you ever come across a clinic (in Gangnam) who quotes the same prices for locals & foreigners, please let me know what clinic it is and what procedures they do as I am very much keen to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## aalesha

cosmetic surgery cost information for foreign patients prepared by ministry of health and welfare. check this link http://www.medicalkorea.or.kr/filedata/HTM/CM9166/20150804152040.jpg


----------



## aalesha

Luzie said:


> And what is your definition of reasonable price? The same price as the locals? May I suggest you do surgery at your own country cause you will definitely get a better deal than the foreigners who come to your country for surgery.
> 
> Foreigners will pay more than locals. You just have to know when to not get ripped off.
> 
> Ps: If you ever come across a clinic (in Gangnam) who quotes the same prices for locals & foreigners, please let me know what clinic it is and what procedures they do as I am very much keen to check it out. Thanks.


check this link www.medicalkorea.or.kr/filedata/HTM/CM9166/20150804152040.jpg


----------



## HJ88

Luzie said:


> Locals have local prices whereas foreigners have foreigner prices. Definitely as a local, you get more discounts otherwise what's the point of doing it in your own country?
> 
> Unless you're a Korean/half-korean/semi-korean or have a Korean friend, you have no choice but to pay the high price if you want to have the procedures done at the clinic. Majority of the clinics set prices this way. You can't expect for local prices when you're a foreigner. But of course, don't get ripped off like what Docfinderkorea did to another forumer, Pika.
> 
> There are clinics in Daejeon that can offer a much lower price than those clinics in Gangnam but how much risk is one willing to take given the 1/2 reviews?
> 
> Imo, the success of the surgery is more impt than anything else. If price is an issue, save enough money then go. Money can be earned. Who wants to go for a cheap alternative only to be left with a disfigured face and have to spend more on revisions. Just saying.



This is rubbish. 

Foreigners in Korea pay foreign prices because they don't think they have the bargsining power, aren't comfortable bargaining, arent well informed about what they SHOULD be paying or are just so happy to get their surgery they don't mind paying a higher price.

I am simple trying to provide some price points for people to direct their research and bargaining discussions. 

If you spend even a little time researching properly on these forums you will see multiple examples of not only foreigners but Caucasians that have bargained and received the local prices. 

Case in point - me, a white person who paid the going rate for Vline and FG. There is another caucasian with his own thread on genioplasty right now on this forum who also paid the local price.

So don't fall into the trap of thinking you shouldn't be able to pay the local price - particularly in this post-MERS economy it is a buyers market. 

But again, even the most basic research would tell you that. 

In no way did I suggest that you should go to a "cheap alternative" to save money.


----------



## HJ88

Luzie said:


> And what is your definition of reasonable price? The same price as the locals? May I suggest you do surgery at your own country cause you will definitely get a better deal than the foreigners who come to your country for surgery.
> 
> Foreigners will pay more than locals. You just have to know when to not get ripped off.
> 
> Ps: If you ever come across a clinic (in Gangnam) who quotes the same prices for locals & foreigners, please let me know what clinic it is and what procedures they do as I am very much keen to check it out. Thanks.



My definition of 'reasonable price' is the market rate, not the completely inflated foreigner rate. 

Fare enough, if you want all the bells and whistles like airport transfers and a car to and from your hotel everyday you can expect to pay a little more. But there is no justification for making the surgery itself 3 x more expensive than what local pay.

The foreign consultants need to be paid for their time, yes, but they earn a pittance - the equivalent of about $30k a year. So there is no way that a foreigners surgery should be three times more expensive than a Koreans in order to pay for the cost of these fees. Ie 4.5 million won for FG for a surgery that costs Koreans 1.5 million. Where is the extra 3 million value in this? A car to the airport? Are you happy to be paying 3 million won for your airport transfer, effectively?

And honestly, the way some clinics are quoting right now you ARE actually better off staying in your home country for surgery - particularly if you factor in flights, hotels and the exchange rate. That's the unfortunate thing about it.

Another thing - It's not about what they quote you, particularly online. You have to be there in person to get the best rate and you often have to bargain with them. I recommend people not even bother getting an online quote because a lot of them are so far off the mark of what you would end up paying they provide no good indication at all. 

And there are multiple clinics in Gangnam who quote the same prices for locals (or very close to). This information is all readily available on the forum.,


----------



## HJ88

tari_tigerlily said:


> just because we're foreigners, one is suggesting we accept the less than reasonsble price
> i just don't think it's healthy to encourage such practice.



My point exactly


----------



## Luzie

HJ88 said:


> This is rubbish.
> 
> Foreigners in Korea pay foreign prices because they don't think they have the bargsining power, aren't comfortable bargaining, arent well informed about what they SHOULD be paying or are just so happy to get their surgery they don't mind paying a higher price.
> 
> I am simple trying to provide some price points for people to direct their research and bargaining discussions.
> 
> If you spend even a little time researching properly on these forums you will see multiple examples of not only foreigners but Caucasians that have bargained and received the local prices.
> 
> Case in point - me, a white person who paid the going rate for Vline and FG. There is another caucasian with his own thread on genioplasty right now on this forum who also paid the local price.
> 
> So don't fall into the trap of thinking you shouldn't be able to pay the local price - particularly in this post-MERS economy it is a buyers market.
> 
> But again, even the most basic research would tell you that.
> 
> In no way did I suggest that you should go to a "cheap alternative" to save money.



Though you aren't a Korean, you live in Korea and can speak Korean of course you have higher bargaining power. The Caucasian you claim who got a genioplasty had a Korean friend recommending him another "not so well known" clinic who quoted him a much better price. He could fairly well accept the offer and go ahead with the surgery but he decides to increase his bargaining power at the clinic he chose initially which was considered a "not too bad" clinic.

To add on, his no.1 recommendation was to have a Korean friend with you which was what I had pointed out.

I didn't say that one should accept extortionately high prices such as 3x the local prices. That's a total rip off anyway. Foreigners will pay more than locals because of the translation service the clinic provides. Nothing is free. The staff (including the doctor) gets paid for translating. This is one of the differences between a local and a foreigner. I may be wrong but you managed to get a local price because you do not need translation service.

Bear in mind that majority of the forumers here are non-Koreans and can't speak fluent Korean. I don't think one can get much bargaining power for knowing how to speak only basic Korean.


----------



## HJ88

Luzie said:


> Though you aren't a Korean, you live in Korea and can speak Korean of course you have higher bargaining power. The Caucasian you claim who got a genioplasty had a Korean friend recommending him another "not so well known" clinic who quoted him a much better price. He could fairly well accept the offer and go ahead with the surgery but he decides to increase his bargaining power at the clinic he chose initially which was considered a "not too bad" clinic.
> 
> To add on, his no.1 recommendation was to have a Korean friend with you which was what I had pointed out.
> 
> I didn't say that one should accept extortionately high prices such as 3x the local prices. That's a total rip off anyway. Foreigners will pay more than locals because of the translation service the clinic provides. Nothing is free. The staff (including the doctor) gets paid for translating. This is one of the differences between a local and a foreigner. I may be wrong but you managed to get a local price because you do not need translation service.
> 
> Bear in mind that majority of the forumers here are non-Koreans and can't speak fluent Korean. I don't think one can get much bargaining power for knowing how to speak only basic Korean.



Incorrect.

If you read my posts properly you will see that i was not living in Korea at the time I got my quote nor did I consult in korean because I wasn't originally doing surgery. 

I went with my non-Korean boyfriend to his consultations, all of which was conducted in English entirely as he doesn't speak a word of Korean. In fact none of the clinics we went to even knew I spoke Korean because we didn't use it. So no, neither of us got a discount for not needing translating. 

I also clearly said in my posts that I had a translator present with me at all times. Korean is not my first language and I don't understand all the medical terms.

We got good prices because we consulted in person at the clinics and knew what the approximate going rate was for our surgeries. 

Of course I know that the majority of forummer's here are non Korean. 

I also know that the majority don't have "a Korean friend" they can take with them to consult. 

Why else would I spend my time assisting forummer's by translating clinic promotions and advertisements from Korean into English?! I do it so people can be well informed about the going rates for their surgeries and to let them know what they can (and should) try and bargain. 

All the best in your bargaining negotiations though


----------



## Babychittycake

aalesha said:


> cosmetic surgery cost information for foreign patients prepared by ministry of health and welfare. check this link http://www.medicalkorea.or.kr/filedata/HTM/CM9166/20150804152040.jpg


Thanks for the informative link. What is the difference between lower jaw and bottom jaw anyone know?Chin is also not included in the list.


----------



## herecticx

Does anyone know the price for sliding genioplasty ??


----------



## babysnow95

I got rhinoplasty (with silicone and ear cartilage) and double eyelid at Designer PS in 2012 all for $4,000 USD total  My mom is korean though and the lady was super sweet and gave me a huge discount.


----------



## chickychic

babysnow95 said:


> I got rhinoplasty (with silicone and ear cartilage) and double eyelid at Designer PS in 2012 all for $4,000 USD total  My mom is korean though and the lady was super sweet and gave me a huge discount.


wow~ that's quite cheap..but there will be price difference now and 2012? right?


----------



## mhaddock

herecticx said:


> Does anyone know the price for sliding genioplasty ??


3-5m KRW


----------



## babysnow95

chickychic said:


> wow~ that's quite cheap..but there will be price difference now and 2012? right?



Yes very cheap but rates were still the same as now back then  I think I got so much discount because the consultant lady really liked me (she was SO sweet) and also the fact that I was still pretty young (17) and had major esteem issues  I think she felt empathy for me!


----------



## chickychic

babysnow95 said:


> Yes very cheap but rates were still the same as now back then  I think I got so much discount because the consultant lady really liked me (she was SO sweet) and also the fact that I was still pretty young (17) and had major esteem issues  I think she felt empathy for me!


Are they allow to do surgery for 17??
wow, I may need to go there for my face contouring 
Can you please give me more information of clinic?


----------



## K Couture

lol i once saw twin boys who looked like they were 14 having double eyelid surgery. Their mum was with them so who knows......they might have been older than their look tho. But they just seemed very very underaged to me haha


----------



## milkychoco

chickychic said:


> Are they allow to do surgery for 17??



Koreans are allowed to go under surgery at 16 with their parents approval.. shocking right


----------



## babysnow95

chickychic said:


> Are they allow to do surgery for 17??
> wow, I may need to go there for my face contouring
> Can you please give me more information of clinic?



Yes I was 17 at the time but I only did nose and eyes there so I have no idea about contouring  

Their website is http://www. designerps .com/ 
Two different doctors worked on me for my eyes and nose.


----------



## Blobvy

So I went on BabiTalk and saw the most amazing BA results ever... I asked the girl who underwent surgery where she did it, and she said Eight Plastic Surgery Clinic (&#50640;&#51060;&#53944;&#49457;&#54805;&#50808;&#44284. I'm not sure whether she's some kind of promoter, but the results were just... Perfect honestly, haha. And she mentioned the price. 2,9M won... I was in shock lol. How can someone pay 2,9 M won for BA and get that kind of results?!
I'm really considering Eight PS for BA now, but I'm not sure whether she's some kind of promoter. But even if she's a promoter, the results were absolutely amazing and I have to visit Eight clinic now lol. And do more research. 
But the price seemed suspiciously cheap? :/


----------



## HJ88

Blobvy said:


> So I went on BabiTalk and saw the most amazing BA results ever... I asked the girl who underwent surgery where she did it, and she said Eight Plastic Surgery Clinic (&#50640;&#51060;&#53944;&#49457;&#54805;&#50808;&#44284. I'm not sure whether she's some kind of promoter, but the results were just... Perfect honestly, haha. And she mentioned the price. 2,9M won... I was in shock lol. How can someone pay 2,9 M won for BA and get that kind of results?!
> I'm really considering Eight PS for BA now, but I'm not sure whether she's some kind of promoter. But even if she's a promoter, the results were absolutely amazing and I have to visit Eight clinic now lol. And do more research.
> But the price seemed suspiciously cheap? :/



I'm not sure about promoters on Babi but some of them are definitely &#47784;&#45944; &#47784;&#51665; I think. 

2.9 is a great deal though!

Most of the deal prices I have seen for breast are about 3.5 - 4.5 million won. 

I've never had BA but I was thinking about it for years and there's a price difference depending on what implant material you get. Saline is the cheapest and then you pay more for cohesive gel ("gummy bear implants") etc

Do you know what material she got??


----------



## HJ88

In fact I stand corrected!

I just had a quick look then and there are heaps of clinics that do it for under 3 million. 

If you go into the Breast Specials page on Babi you can find their ads. 

Ruby PS, Ri Yeong Clinic, Korea PS, Cinderella PS are all doing it for about 2.89 million won.

Song Yeong Ju is doing it for 2.5 million won.

Dual Clinic is even doing it for 1.69 million won(!)

The more well known clinics seem to be a bit more exy - Regen is 4.5 million won, Item is 4.3 million won, ID is 3.5 million won, TL and Opera are 4 million.


----------



## chickychic

HJ88 said:


> In fact I stand corrected!
> 
> I just had a quick look then and there are heaps of clinics that do it for under 3 million.
> 
> If you go into the Breast Specials page on Babi you can find their ads.
> 
> Ruby PS, Ri Yeong Clinic, Korea PS, Cinderella PS are all doing it for about 2.89 million won.
> 
> Song Yeong Ju is doing it for 2.5 million won.
> 
> Dual Clinic is even doing it for 1.69 million won(!)
> 
> The more well known clinics seem to be a bit more exy - Regen is 4.5 million won, Item is 4.3 million won, ID is 3.5 million won, TL and Opera are 4 million.


Wow that's really good deal of BA!
I also can not find Babi ads at all. Can you give me their webpage?
Dual Clinic??? I never heard it before, Are they good?


----------



## HJ88

chickychic said:


> Wow that's really good deal of BA!
> I also can not find Babi ads at all. Can you give me their webpage?
> Dual Clinic??? I never heard it before, Are they good?



BabiTalk is a Korean plastic surgery app. You can download it on your iPhone or iPad etc. But it is all in Korean. 

Dual Clinic is really popular for lipo and breast. The reviews I have seen for them look awesome (for Lipo) and their breasts look very natural and soft.

Sorry on closer look the price must be so cheap because they do fat harvest to breast (not implant). But some of the results look as big as implants.

This is their website: http://m.dualclinic.co.kr


----------



## chickychic

HJ88 said:


> BabiTalk is a Korean plastic surgery app. You can download it on your iPhone or iPad etc. But it is all in Korean.
> 
> Dual Clinic is really popular for lipo and breast. The reviews I have seen for them look awesome (for Lipo) and their breasts look very natural and soft.
> 
> Sorry on closer look the price must be so cheap because they do fat harvest to breast (not implant). But some of the results look as big as implants.
> 
> This is their website: http://m.dualclinic.co.kr


That's amazing. I did not even know they do have app for that.
However, how did you read it? I can not read it because I only know English..


----------



## HJ88

chickychic said:


> That's amazing. I did not even know they do have app for that.
> However, how did you read it? I can not read it because I only know English..



It's seriously awesome. 

They have thousands of people who have done reviews with photos, plus the clinics can advertise their specials there etc. It is a really great resource to use for research. 

I can read Korean that's why I post some of the ads here from time to time so other people who can't read korean can get an idea of the actual prices the clinics advertise to use as a basis for their bargaining.


----------



## mybeautyjourney

Hi guys

I've finally booked flights/accom and my surgery at JW Plastic Surgery Clinic. I'm from Australia and I've done so much research on Asian Rhinoplasty! I was tempted to go to Thailand (so much cheaper) but finally just went to Seoul because of the reputation. Anway here are some prices I got from all the clinics before finally choosing JW...

*Girin Plastic Surgery *
1) Eyeplasty - KRW 3,000,000 won (Revision case)
2) Rhinoplasty - KRW 3,000,000 ~4,500,000 won depending on procedures.

*ID Plastic Surgery*
Nose surgery at id hospital starts at 5 million KRW
Price is inclusive of pre and post operation examination fee (X-ray and CT scan), post-op treatments fee, anesthesia fee etc.

If you send us deposit before you come to make sure you get the best doctor for your surgery on your preferred day, we will also provide an airport pick-up, hotel booking assistance (fee is not included) car services between hotel and hospital

*
JK Plastic Surgery*
1) Incisional Double Eyelid (+ Ptosis Correction if necessary): 3,000,000 KRW

-This procedure makes full incisions to make double eyelid creases that suit your condition. The incisional scar may remain for a few months, but they will eventually disappear over time. During the surgery, some excess fat or skin can be removed for a better result. -You have weak eye opening muscles, which make your eyes look sleepy and unbalanced. In this case, it is important to strengthen these muscles while making double eyelid creases, so you can open your eyes more easily and widely.

2) Rhinoplasty: 5,250,000 KRW

-This procedure uses your own septal cartilage to build a new framework for the nasal tip. In case the septal cartilage is too weak or small, your own ear cartilage may be used together or instead. To raise the nasal bridge, a silicon implant will be inserted, and this will make a natural smooth curve from the start of the nose to the tip. 

*Pitangui Medical & Beauty*
Reductive rhinoplasty + Nose bridge augmentation + Nose tiplasty projection with ear cartilage + Bulbous nose tip correction + Alar base reduction
5,500,000 KRW

Upper blepharoplasty
1,500,000 KRW
- Epicanthoplasty (Eye inner corners lengthening)
500,000 KRW

Chin implant
2,500,000 KRW

*JW Beauty*
Rhinoplasty 5,500,000 KRW with Dr Suh (He is amazing!!)

Hope this helps!
The decision is not on price, during the online consultation I spent long nights researching
I also based it on after care, the instant replies (JW's Kaokao chat app service was incredibly quick) and also the results/existing blogs about their clinic.

Any questions, inbox me.


----------



## tari_tigerlily

Anyone has the latest price quote from The Face Dental for 2 jaw, zygoma, jaw and chin reduction? pls post here, thx.


----------



## chickychic

HJ88 said:


> It's seriously awesome.
> 
> They have thousands of people who have done reviews with photos, plus the clinics can advertise their specials there etc. It is a really great resource to use for research.
> 
> I can read Korean that's why I post some of the ads here from time to time so other people who can't read korean can get an idea of the actual prices the clinics advertise to use as a basis for their bargaining.


wow. It sounds great. If I understand Korean then It definitely helps me to find out the clinic faster


----------



## HJ88

Tsk tsk ID - "nose surgery at ID hospital starts at 5 million won".

Well apparently that price is only for their foreign customers! 

Just saw this advertised for ID Hospital today. It says nose bridge to tip surgery 1.5 million won...

Apparently that airport pickup and hotel booking assistance doesn't come cheap (!!)


----------



## cookiedee

For Teuim, I got quoted online 1.2m for non-incisional and 1.4m for epi.


----------



## cookiedee

chickychic said:


> wow, That's really cheap!
> Are they good? I;m kind of worrying if the price is too cheap.


Really? I don't think it's that cheap o.o From my research, it's kinda standard pricing for foreigners? I heard that locals pay 300k for double eyelid [not incl. epi or anything else]. I've read heaps of good things about Teuim in the few years I've been researching on and off. I'm quite positive I'll get it done by them. It helps reassure me that Dr Kwon has done a lot of published research in the double eyelid and epicanthoplasty procedures and he created his own magic epi method; so he's got a lot of experience in the field! Just read around on Teuim reviews. I want a natural result, so I think Teuim will be good. If you want a more dramatic dolly look, I don't think Teuim would be the right place to go.

Edit: Just got a quote from Dream Medical Group; which was a secondary choice. Kinda miffed that they suggest I get ptosis because I definitely don't need it =.= And they ignored what I wrote about wanting epi and didn't give me a price quote on that at all :/ Kinda puts me off them more.. heh.

Anyway, for Dream Plastic Surgery,
Incisional: 3.14m
Non-incisional: 1.88m
DES+ptosis: 3.46-4.71m


----------



## Thambar

HJ88 said:


> Tsk tsk ID - "nose surgery at ID hospital starts at 5 million won".
> 
> Well apparently that price is only for their foreign customers!
> 
> Just saw this advertised for ID Hospital today. It says nose bridge to tip surgery 1.5 million won...
> 
> Apparently that airport pickup and hotel booking assistance doesn't come cheap (!!)


Wow! is that really true?
I was quoted 5.5 million won for Osteotomy Rhinoplasty and 1.5 million won for Alar reduction by ID.


----------



## HJ88

Thambar said:


> Wow! is that really true?
> I was quoted 5.5 million won for Osteotomy Rhinoplasty and 1.5 million won for Alar reduction by ID.



That's what their Korean ad says(!)


----------



## Thambar

chickychic said:


> Start with 5m for nose?! That's really expensive for nose job!
> I know ID is really good for nose and jaw but I do not understand 5mil for nose!



Yes, that's quoted to me by my agent. I'm pretty sure I will get a better price if I visit ID directly. My appointment is fixed in October.


----------



## hanharr

i was quoted around 8.5-9mil won for the 3 areas i want lipo on by a LOT of clinics. since the quoted prices are crazy-inflated when asking by email, is there a good, general price point for lipo procedures that i should use during my consultation? haggling is really rare where i'm from so i'm afraid of both extremes: getting ripped off or demanding a price that's disrespectfully low.


----------



## mindy3132

HJ88, OMG thanks so much for letting me know about BabiTalk!!! Turns out that their website can be translated to english through Google Translate and the prices I've found for breast augmentation events blew my mind. 

I got a quote from Dr. Jinseok Park for 6.5-7.9M KRW and thought that was pretty good. I got a quote from Dream for 9-11M KRW and I thought it was very expensive. In the US, BA can cost as low as 6,000 because it's so common.

I've copied and pasted the search results I've found. Even if I do not go to these clinics listed, I think it will be helpful to show them the prices on the app during the consultations at the clinics I have appointments with to increase my negotiation power.

I AM Plastic Surgery
Polka 399
Soft touch, smooth lines and experienced the best results through the management know-how
&#8361; 3,990,000
Lookup 8305Busan

Riyoung Clinic
Guys are molded round chest 290
Yeori yeori Glamour chest in one body? Romance of westerners women body is saying around here!
&#8361; 2,900,000
Lookup 1376Seoul

Ms. Camellia Clinic
Volume Up + chest diet! To double the recipe!
This fall it! Must be in accordance with the recipe! Chest Volume Up + 1 diet &#8361; 290,000 times!
&#8361; 290,000
Lookup 1064Seoul

Thiel Plastic Surgery
HD endoscopic breast (including inspection fees + undergarments)
Safety and accuracy of molded high chest with a HD endoscopic! '16 Ideal bust line completed based on the know-how breast! Thiel imjunghyeok ledger!
&#8361; 4,000,000
Lookup 17 772Cheongdam-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul

Cheongdam Jian Plastic Surgery Clinic
Ttajyeobo a perfect world, the breast is Cheongdam Jian Plastic Surgery Clinic
Natural breast drip line experience, rapid recovery, at a reasonable cost
&#8361; 3,900,000
Lookup 443Seoul

Horizontal Plastic Surgery
Sim! Boom! Glamour line for regeneration
Class Full HD endoscopy, capsular contracture prevention system
&#8361; 4,500,000
Lookup 911Seoul

Wonjin Plastic Surgery
Perfect breast follow-up
'20 Naturally know, except Mulberry became proud!
&#8361; 4,490,000
Lookup 5658Seoul

Deluxe Plastic Surgery
Entry like no matter how my heart! Breast &#8361; 2,990,000
My heart kept hidden small! Deluxe to chatja confidence! + Plastic Molding safety is assured Deluxe
&#8361; 2,990,000
Lookup 45Seoul

Yuti peulbom Plastic Surgery
Breast timing right now
Shape, texture, elasticity spontaneity, breast fit me like gamjjok
&#8361; 3,900,000
Lookup 2567Seoul

Cheongdam Oracle Dermatology
More like a woman in your volume!
Twice stem cell breast 500 million
&#8361; 5,000,000
Lookup 4088Seoul

Grand Plastic Surgery
Confidence fullness of a woman! Grand Breast Surgery
Safe and ideal shape of the breast and systemic treatment to follow-up on the consultation!
&#8361; 4,500,000
Lookup 1758Seoul

Korea Cosmetic Surgery
Triple voluminous natural breast
Eliminating three 3 baedeo is natural! Blood bag NO! Bandages NO! Seams NO!
&#8361; 2,990,000
Lookup 13 936Seoul

If Seth Plastic Surgery
Seth Personalized not drip breast
Seth is not diagnosed until the mind! Surgery worries NO, natural volume and texture
&#8361; 4,000,000
Lookup 2870Busan

Songyoungju Plastic Surgery
Natural breast &#8361; 2,500,000
Plastic Surgery, Seoul National University surgeon directly! Natural breast &#8361; 2,500,000 event!
&#8361; 2,500,000
Lookup 7161Seoul

Username Plastic Surgery
Drop-shaped chest pain is not finished!
Texture and shape of the base! Give pain is certainly less safe as endoscopes used tot!
&#8361; 3,500,000
Lookup 12 493Seoul

Riyoung Clinic
Quick volume filler chest
Surgery NO! Anesthesia NO! Barbie perfect for the timid maid! Once Drew and Drew and ~
&#8361; 25,000
Lookup 4196Seoul

Ruby Plastic Surgery
Smart quick chest &#8361; 2,790,000
&#9733; &#9733; Ruby surveillance gyeojeol 1st + high frequency laser scar management twice
&#8361; 2,790,000
Lookup 3579Seoul

Avenue Plastic Surgery
Good breast &#8361; 5,500,000
If you disappointed with the same operative planning, without consulting the castle ?! Good avenue Plastic Surgery Breast Surgery
&#8361; 5,500,000
Lookup 316Seoul

Opera Cosmetic Surgery
2STEP breast &#8361; 3,490,000
Breast + buyubang! Special programs !! (Plastic Surgeons) of the breast and anesthesiology consultation dedicated system for a perfect bust line
&#8361; 3,490,000
Lookup 4297Seoul

I AM Plastic Surgery
Polka 399
Soft touch, smooth lines and experienced the best results through the management know-how
&#8361; 3,990,000
Lookup 8305Busan


----------



## princessbex

Hi Mindy3132, check with you how did you manage to translate babitalk to english ? As the words cannot be copied off the app. Thanks !


----------



## KenHoony

Woah, do the events listed on babitalk hold true to foreigners?


----------



## mindy3132

princessbex said:


> Hi Mindy3132, check with you how did you manage to translate babitalk to english ? As the words cannot be copied off the app. Thanks !


I just went to their website babitalk.com, after translating the main page I see that the little "gift box" icon stands for events, and it lists all of the events available. I was able to use google translate for that page as well.

The little building icon with an H on it is a list of plastic surgery clinics, you can translate that page as well and its a very comprehensive list in my opinion! I haven't even heard about 50% of these places, so I assume they cater to the locals more and may not have English translators.

I've also downloaded the app as well to read the reviews. The icons are the same, I go to the little building icon with an H and I am able to see the reviews posted on the clinics. I can't read Korean but I do like being able to view the before/after pictures.


----------



## mindy3132

KenHoony said:


> Woah, do the events listed on babitalk hold true to foreigners?


I am not sure if we will be able to get the event prices. I do have an appointment for Ruby Clinic for BA scheduled already from my previous research since they do a relatively new technique of placing the implants under the fascia (thick tissue that covers your muscles underneath your skin) instead of underneath the muscle which I would like to avoid since I am very athletic.

I feel like if I can show them their own advertisements during my consultation with the prices that they charge for locals, they will have a very hard time justifying why I should personally pay 3 times as much for the same surgery. I also believe that it shows you have knowledge of the local market prices and they won't be able to gouge you. Knowledge is power here! They know that there are literally hundreds of clinics in Seoul and competition is very stiff. It has been slow recently due to the MERS scare. The economy in China has taken hit recently so I anticipate medical tourism from China will be slowing down as well.

So bargain, bargain, bargain!


----------



## KenHoony

mindy3132 said:


> I am not sure if we will be able to get the event prices. I do have an appointment for Ruby Clinic for BA scheduled already from my previous research since they do a relatively new technique of placing the implants under the fascia (thick tissue that covers your muscles underneath your skin) instead of underneath the muscle which I would like to avoid since I am very athletic.
> 
> I feel like if I can show them their own advertisements during my consultation with the prices that they charge for locals, they will have a very hard time justifying why I should personally pay 3 times as much for the same surgery. I also believe that it shows you have knowledge of the local market prices and they won't be able to gouge you. Knowledge is power here! They know that there are literally hundreds of clinics in Seoul and competition is very stiff. It has been slow recently due to the MERS scare. The economy in China has taken hit recently so I anticipate medical tourism from China will be slowing down as well.
> 
> So bargain, bargain, bargain!



Oh, please keep me updated on how the bargaining goes


----------



## HJ88

mindy3132 said:


> HJ88, OMG thanks so much for letting me know about BabiTalk!!! Turns out that their website can be translated to english through Google Translate and the prices I've found for breast augmentation events blew my mind.
> 
> I got a quote from Dr. Jinseok Park for 6.5-7.9M KRW and thought that was pretty good. I got a quote from Dream for 9-11M KRW and I thought it was very expensive. In the US, BA can cost as low as 6,000 because it's so common.
> 
> I've copied and pasted the search results I've found. Even if I do not go to these clinics listed, I think it will be helpful to show them the prices on the app during the consultations at the clinics I have appointments with to increase my negotiation power.
> 
> I AM Plastic Surgery
> Polka 399
> Soft touch, smooth lines and experienced the best results through the management know-how
> &#8361; 3,990,000
> Lookup 8305Busan
> 
> Riyoung Clinic
> Guys are molded round chest 290
> Yeori yeori Glamour chest in one body? Romance of westerners women body is saying around here!
> &#8361; 2,900,000
> Lookup 1376Seoul
> 
> Ms. Camellia Clinic
> Volume Up + chest diet! To double the recipe!
> This fall it! Must be in accordance with the recipe! Chest Volume Up + 1 diet &#8361; 290,000 times!
> &#8361; 290,000
> Lookup 1064Seoul
> 
> Thiel Plastic Surgery
> HD endoscopic breast (including inspection fees + undergarments)
> Safety and accuracy of molded high chest with a HD endoscopic! '16 Ideal bust line completed based on the know-how breast! Thiel imjunghyeok ledger!
> &#8361; 4,000,000
> Lookup 17 772Cheongdam-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul
> 
> Cheongdam Jian Plastic Surgery Clinic
> Ttajyeobo a perfect world, the breast is Cheongdam Jian Plastic Surgery Clinic
> Natural breast drip line experience, rapid recovery, at a reasonable cost
> &#8361; 3,900,000
> Lookup 443Seoul
> 
> Horizontal Plastic Surgery
> Sim! Boom! Glamour line for regeneration
> Class Full HD endoscopy, capsular contracture prevention system
> &#8361; 4,500,000
> Lookup 911Seoul
> 
> Wonjin Plastic Surgery
> Perfect breast follow-up
> '20 Naturally know, except Mulberry became proud!
> &#8361; 4,490,000
> Lookup 5658Seoul
> 
> Deluxe Plastic Surgery
> Entry like no matter how my heart! Breast &#8361; 2,990,000
> My heart kept hidden small! Deluxe to chatja confidence! + Plastic Molding safety is assured Deluxe
> &#8361; 2,990,000
> Lookup 45Seoul
> 
> Yuti peulbom Plastic Surgery
> Breast timing right now
> Shape, texture, elasticity spontaneity, breast fit me like gamjjok
> &#8361; 3,900,000
> Lookup 2567Seoul
> 
> Cheongdam Oracle Dermatology
> More like a woman in your volume!
> Twice stem cell breast 500 million
> &#8361; 5,000,000
> Lookup 4088Seoul
> 
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> Confidence fullness of a woman! Grand Breast Surgery
> Safe and ideal shape of the breast and systemic treatment to follow-up on the consultation!
> &#8361; 4,500,000
> Lookup 1758Seoul
> 
> Korea Cosmetic Surgery
> Triple voluminous natural breast
> Eliminating three 3 baedeo is natural! Blood bag NO! Bandages NO! Seams NO!
> &#8361; 2,990,000
> Lookup 13 936Seoul
> 
> If Seth Plastic Surgery
> Seth Personalized not drip breast
> Seth is not diagnosed until the mind! Surgery worries NO, natural volume and texture
> &#8361; 4,000,000
> Lookup 2870Busan
> 
> Songyoungju Plastic Surgery
> Natural breast &#8361; 2,500,000
> Plastic Surgery, Seoul National University surgeon directly! Natural breast &#8361; 2,500,000 event!
> &#8361; 2,500,000
> Lookup 7161Seoul
> 
> Username Plastic Surgery
> Drop-shaped chest pain is not finished!
> Texture and shape of the base! Give pain is certainly less safe as endoscopes used tot!
> &#8361; 3,500,000
> Lookup 12 493Seoul
> 
> Riyoung Clinic
> Quick volume filler chest
> Surgery NO! Anesthesia NO! Barbie perfect for the timid maid! Once Drew and Drew and ~
> &#8361; 25,000
> Lookup 4196Seoul
> 
> Ruby Plastic Surgery
> Smart quick chest &#8361; 2,790,000
> &#9733; &#9733; Ruby surveillance gyeojeol 1st + high frequency laser scar management twice
> &#8361; 2,790,000
> Lookup 3579Seoul
> 
> Avenue Plastic Surgery
> Good breast &#8361; 5,500,000
> If you disappointed with the same operative planning, without consulting the castle ?! Good avenue Plastic Surgery Breast Surgery
> &#8361; 5,500,000
> Lookup 316Seoul
> 
> Opera Cosmetic Surgery
> 2STEP breast &#8361; 3,490,000
> Breast + buyubang! Special programs !! (Plastic Surgeons) of the breast and anesthesiology consultation dedicated system for a perfect bust line
> &#8361; 3,490,000
> Lookup 4297Seoul
> 
> I AM Plastic Surgery
> Polka 399
> Soft touch, smooth lines and experienced the best results through the management know-how
> &#8361; 3,990,000
> Lookup 8305Busan



Oh no problem 

Good job with the Google translating too!

Armed with this kind of information I would be shocked if the clinics continue to try and overcharge you so badly even if you don't speak a word of Korean.. 

Which has been my point all along - knowledge is power with bargaining. Plus, the more you know the less you feel like a fool asking for a reasonable price (!!)


----------



## hanharr

mindy3132 said:


> HJ88, OMG thanks so much for letting me know about BabiTalk!!! Turns out that their website can be translated to english through Google Translate and the prices I've found for breast augmentation events blew my mind.
> 
> I got a quote from Dr. Jinseok Park for 6.5-7.9M KRW and thought that was pretty good. I got a quote from Dream for 9-11M KRW and I thought it was very expensive. In the US, BA can cost as low as 6,000 because it's so common.
> 
> I've copied and pasted the search results I've found. Even if I do not go to these clinics listed, I think it will be helpful to show them the prices on the app during the consultations at the clinics I have appointments with to increase my negotiation power.
> 
> I AM Plastic Surgery
> Polka 399
> Soft touch, smooth lines and experienced the best results through the management know-how
> &#8361; 3,990,000
> Lookup 8305Busan
> 
> Riyoung Clinic
> Guys are molded round chest 290
> Yeori yeori Glamour chest in one body? Romance of westerners women body is saying around here!
> &#8361; 2,900,000
> Lookup 1376Seoul
> 
> Ms. Camellia Clinic
> Volume Up + chest diet! To double the recipe!
> This fall it! Must be in accordance with the recipe! Chest Volume Up + 1 diet &#8361; 290,000 times!
> &#8361; 290,000
> Lookup 1064Seoul
> 
> Thiel Plastic Surgery
> HD endoscopic breast (including inspection fees + undergarments)
> Safety and accuracy of molded high chest with a HD endoscopic! '16 Ideal bust line completed based on the know-how breast! Thiel imjunghyeok ledger!
> &#8361; 4,000,000
> Lookup 17 772Cheongdam-dong, Gangnam-gu, Seoul
> 
> Cheongdam Jian Plastic Surgery Clinic
> Ttajyeobo a perfect world, the breast is Cheongdam Jian Plastic Surgery Clinic
> Natural breast drip line experience, rapid recovery, at a reasonable cost
> &#8361; 3,900,000
> Lookup 443Seoul
> 
> Horizontal Plastic Surgery
> Sim! Boom! Glamour line for regeneration
> Class Full HD endoscopy, capsular contracture prevention system
> &#8361; 4,500,000
> Lookup 911Seoul
> 
> Wonjin Plastic Surgery
> Perfect breast follow-up
> '20 Naturally know, except Mulberry became proud!
> &#8361; 4,490,000
> Lookup 5658Seoul
> 
> Deluxe Plastic Surgery
> Entry like no matter how my heart! Breast &#8361; 2,990,000
> My heart kept hidden small! Deluxe to chatja confidence! + Plastic Molding safety is assured Deluxe
> &#8361; 2,990,000
> Lookup 45Seoul
> 
> Yuti peulbom Plastic Surgery
> Breast timing right now
> Shape, texture, elasticity spontaneity, breast fit me like gamjjok
> &#8361; 3,900,000
> Lookup 2567Seoul
> 
> Cheongdam Oracle Dermatology
> More like a woman in your volume!
> Twice stem cell breast 500 million
> &#8361; 5,000,000
> Lookup 4088Seoul
> 
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> Confidence fullness of a woman! Grand Breast Surgery
> Safe and ideal shape of the breast and systemic treatment to follow-up on the consultation!
> &#8361; 4,500,000
> Lookup 1758Seoul
> 
> Korea Cosmetic Surgery
> Triple voluminous natural breast
> Eliminating three 3 baedeo is natural! Blood bag NO! Bandages NO! Seams NO!
> &#8361; 2,990,000
> Lookup 13 936Seoul
> 
> If Seth Plastic Surgery
> Seth Personalized not drip breast
> Seth is not diagnosed until the mind! Surgery worries NO, natural volume and texture
> &#8361; 4,000,000
> Lookup 2870Busan
> 
> Songyoungju Plastic Surgery
> Natural breast &#8361; 2,500,000
> Plastic Surgery, Seoul National University surgeon directly! Natural breast &#8361; 2,500,000 event!
> &#8361; 2,500,000
> Lookup 7161Seoul
> 
> Username Plastic Surgery
> Drop-shaped chest pain is not finished!
> Texture and shape of the base! Give pain is certainly less safe as endoscopes used tot!
> &#8361; 3,500,000
> Lookup 12 493Seoul
> 
> Riyoung Clinic
> Quick volume filler chest
> Surgery NO! Anesthesia NO! Barbie perfect for the timid maid! Once Drew and Drew and ~
> &#8361; 25,000
> Lookup 4196Seoul
> 
> Ruby Plastic Surgery
> Smart quick chest &#8361; 2,790,000
> &#9733; &#9733; Ruby surveillance gyeojeol 1st + high frequency laser scar management twice
> &#8361; 2,790,000
> Lookup 3579Seoul
> 
> Avenue Plastic Surgery
> Good breast &#8361; 5,500,000
> If you disappointed with the same operative planning, without consulting the castle ?! Good avenue Plastic Surgery Breast Surgery
> &#8361; 5,500,000
> Lookup 316Seoul
> 
> Opera Cosmetic Surgery
> 2STEP breast &#8361; 3,490,000
> Breast + buyubang! Special programs !! (Plastic Surgeons) of the breast and anesthesiology consultation dedicated system for a perfect bust line
> &#8361; 3,490,000
> Lookup 4297Seoul
> 
> I AM Plastic Surgery
> Polka 399
> Soft touch, smooth lines and experienced the best results through the management know-how
> &#8361; 3,990,000
> Lookup 8305Busan



thank you for this! your comments about how to translate the events page helped me figure out i was having a browser issue with babitalk rather than a translating issue. none of the events would load in safari! switched to chrome and found a ton of information for the procedures i'm looking into, including event prices for some of the actual clinics i'm going to have consultations with.


----------



## TacticalBlankie

No blood test or x-ray? O.o ummmm. . .that sounds weird


----------



## mindy3132

TacticalBlankie said:


> No blood test or x-ray? O.o ummmm. . .that sounds weird


Hi TacticalBlankie - what do you mean by that? Usually all pre-op procedures related to your surgeries (X-rays, blood work, CT Scan, etc.) and post op care (pain medication, check ups, etc.) are included in the quotes.

For more details, check with the respective clinics on what they offer. Some have post op recovery rooms that you can stay in for free or for a charge as well.


----------



## TacticalBlankie

mindy3132 said:


> Hi TacticalBlankie - what do you mean by that? Usually all pre-op procedures related to your surgeries (X-rays, blood work, CT Scan, etc.) and post op care (pain medication, check ups, etc.) are included in the quotes.
> 
> For more details, check with the respective clinics on what they offer. Some have post op recovery rooms that you can stay in for free or for a charge as well.


Oh hi, sorry I read that half asleep and misunderstood. I thought that they're not doing those at all XD My bad


----------



## TacticalBlankie

Just a thought, but regardless of ones knowledge of local prices (which would be awesome to get) etc... I'm kind of vary of bargaining too much because the surgeon then might be less inclined to do a good job... or at least that's my fear :/ 
What do you guys think?


----------



## mindy3132

TacticalBlankie said:


> Just a thought, but regardless of ones knowledge of local prices (which would be awesome to get) etc... I'm kind of vary of bargaining too much because the surgeon then might be less inclined to do a good job... or at least that's my fear :/
> What do you guys think?


I feel like it may be insulting to ask them to perform surgery for a discount on what they normally charge, but it is fine to ask them to NOT charge us 3x more than what they normally charge for the same surgery. Paying for translators and arranging transportation does not justify such a big price increase. The most they can do is say no and let you move on to the next clinic. I haven't noticed a correlation between people who had surgeries with discounts and botched jobs here at least... And it seems like a lot of ladies (and gents!) here bargained when they finally settle on a clinic they like.

Regardless of price of surgery,it seems like reputation is also very important to the established surgeons. As I've been on this board for years now researching and there has been incidents where the clinic will panic and reach out to posters for posting a bad review on their clinic/surgeon. I can almost picture Brian having a heart attack and going into crisis mode if Dr. Kim from April 31 had a bad review here so I don't believe that established surgeons will do anything but their best. But in life nothing is guaranteed. That's why personally I would always go and see the clinic and meet with the surgeon myself before I decide. 

But this thread is only supposed to be for clinic prices so let's stay on topic, if you want to chat you can always PM me


----------



## TacticalBlankie

mindy3132 said:


> I feel like it may be insulting to ask them to perform surgery for a discount on what they normally charge, but it is fine to ask them to NOT charge us 3x more than what they normally charge for the same surgery. Paying for translators and arranging transportation does not justify such a big price increase. The most they can do is say no and let you move on to the next clinic. I haven't noticed a correlation between people who had surgeries with discounts and botched jobs here at least... And it seems like a lot of ladies (and gents!) here bargained when they finally settle on a clinic they like.
> 
> Regardless of price of surgery,it seems like reputation is also very important to the established surgeons. As I've been on this board for years now researching and there has been incidents where the clinic will panic and reach out to posters for posting a bad review on their clinic/surgeon. I can almost picture Brian having a heart attack and going into crisis mode if Dr. Kim from April 31 had a bad review here so I don't believe that established surgeons will do anything but their best. But in life nothing is guaranteed. That's why personally I would always go and see the clinic and meet with the surgeon myself before I decide.
> 
> But this thread is only supposed to be for clinic prices so let's stay on topic, if you want to chat you can always PM me


Pm-ed you, and sorry for going off topic ^^


----------



## Doramin

Hi, I new here !
I'm planning to go for rhinoplasty and eyelid with lateral cantoplasty next year in Seoul.

Any recommendations of which clinic to go ?


----------



## karagiselle

Hi

I just wanna ask how do you haggle price? They will say that we need to pay a higher price since we are foreigners so we don't have the privilege to enjoy those discounts. 

I'm going in December 2015 and I guess it's the peak period for plastic surgery. I will be visiting clinics and comparing prices but how would a foreigner get to enjoy those local prices? 

I'm looking at Babitalk too. But it's so hard to navigate around. Tried using Google translate. Doesn't work for some pages somehow 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Doramin

I have been doing my own research and emailing some of the clinics so far only receive from view and they quote me 8 mil ( double eyelid +lateral cantoplasty = 3mil) and (nose bridge+ nose tip and alar reduction= 5 mil) its already inclusive of tax but they say the price is negotiable . 

Not sure if its consider expensive.


----------



## hanharr

karagiselle said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanna ask how do you haggle price? They will say that we need to pay a higher price since we are foreigners so we don't have the privilege to enjoy those discounts.
> 
> I'm going in December 2015 and I guess it's the peak period for plastic surgery. I will be visiting clinics and comparing prices but how would a foreigner get to enjoy those local prices?
> 
> I'm looking at Babitalk too. But it's so hard to navigate around. Tried using Google translate. Doesn't work for some pages somehow
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you



if you have a smart phone, the google translate app has a special function for pictures. most Korean advertisements, not just the cosmetic surgery ones or the ones on babitalk, are image files rather than text that google translate can normally understand. but if you use the app version, you can take a screencapture of the babitalk app when you find something you want to translate, then open that screenshot in google translate by using the camera icon that's below the text field. then the app will scan it for readable text and you can highlight the text with your finger that you want to read in English!


----------



## mindy3132

karagiselle said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanna ask how do you haggle price? They will say that we need to pay a higher price since we are foreigners so we don't have the privilege to enjoy those discounts.
> 
> I'm going in December 2015 and I guess it's the peak period for plastic surgery. I will be visiting clinics and comparing prices but how would a foreigner get to enjoy those local prices?
> 
> I'm looking at Babitalk too. But it's so hard to navigate around. Tried using Google translate. Doesn't work for some pages somehow
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


Try using google chrome, it seems to have the translation app built into the browser.


----------



## Blobvy

chickychic said:


> wow. I never know it that way.
> Does Babitalk help you a lot for get information ?
> Because I had heard Babitalk in this blog few months ago, but really know this app is quite popular in here~


Some people on BabiTalk are promoters, or at least seem fishy to me. But some does seem to be actual people. You can message people on babi and probably get a lot of information that way  
People also post pictures of their botched surgeries on BabiTalk, so I think that can be very informative as well. But I would not rely on BabiTalk 100%, because you don't really know who are promoters or not. But their promotions are really good!! You should definitely check them out


----------



## hanharr

chickychic said:


> wow. I never know it that way.
> Does Babitalk help you a lot for get information ?
> Because I had heard Babitalk in this blog few months ago, but really know this app is quite popular in here~



Blobvy is right, there are promoters on the app just like anywhere else, so you have to take some of what you read on there with a grain of salt. but it has helped me a lot in terms of gauging what price i should expect when i go on my consults. some of the clinics i have appointments with have posted promotional prices on there, while some are just charging significantly more than what other, similar clinics have advertised on babitalk. i also like using it for the pictures; babitalk is a great resource for before/after and recovery photos, which help me estimate how much recovery time i'll need and what i'll need to do for swelling and other side effects of the surgeries i'll be getting.

basically i wouldn't use babitalk to CHOOSE my clinic, but i'm using it as a great resource and supplement to my other research. i feel more confident about my bargaining ability thanks to the promotional prices that i've found on there.


----------



## Blobvy

chickychic said:


> Do they understand English like they reply it in English if I write not Korean?
> It's quite interesting that there's app to share the stories and information easily
> Thank you for your information


Actually I don't know... I have just asked simple questions using google translate, but you could probably ask in Korean if they know English. And if they do know English then you can ask them questions in English  I think this is the best way to do it.
And yeah I really like the app. It's very interesting and also a lot easier to use than naver, imo. Hopefully you will get some useful information from it


----------



## Doramin

mybeautyjourney said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've finally booked flights/accom and my surgery at JW Plastic Surgery Clinic. I'm from Australia and I've done so much research on Asian Rhinoplasty! I was tempted to go to Thailand (so much cheaper) but finally just went to Seoul because of the reputation. Anway here are some prices I got from all the clinics before finally choosing JW...
> 
> *Girin Plastic Surgery *
> 1) Eyeplasty - KRW 3,000,000 won (Revision case)
> 2) Rhinoplasty - KRW 3,000,000 ~4,500,000 won depending on procedures.
> 
> *ID Plastic Surgery*
> Nose surgery at id hospital starts at 5 million KRW
> Price is inclusive of pre and post operation examination fee (X-ray and CT scan), post-op treatments fee, anesthesia fee etc.
> 
> If you send us deposit before you come to make sure you get the best doctor for your surgery on your preferred day, we will also provide an airport pick-up, hotel booking assistance (fee is not included) car services between hotel and hospital
> 
> 
> *JK Plastic Surgery*
> 1) Incisional Double Eyelid (+ Ptosis Correction if necessary): 3,000,000 KRW
> 
> -This procedure makes full incisions to make double eyelid creases that suit your condition. The incisional scar may remain for a few months, but they will eventually disappear over time. During the surgery, some excess fat or skin can be removed for a better result. -You have weak eye opening muscles, which make your eyes look sleepy and unbalanced. In this case, it is important to strengthen these muscles while making double eyelid creases, so you can open your eyes more easily and widely.
> 
> 2) Rhinoplasty: 5,250,000 KRW
> 
> -This procedure uses your own septal cartilage to build a new framework for the nasal tip. In case the septal cartilage is too weak or small, your own ear cartilage may be used together or instead. To raise the nasal bridge, a silicon implant will be inserted, and this will make a natural smooth curve from the start of the nose to the tip.
> 
> *Pitangui Medical & Beauty*
> Reductive rhinoplasty + Nose bridge augmentation + Nose tiplasty projection with ear cartilage + Bulbous nose tip correction + Alar base reduction
> 5,500,000 KRW
> 
> Upper blepharoplasty
> 1,500,000 KRW
> - Epicanthoplasty (Eye inner corners lengthening)
> 500,000 KRW
> 
> Chin implant
> 2,500,000 KRW
> 
> *JW Beauty*
> Rhinoplasty 5,500,000 KRW with Dr Suh (He is amazing!!)
> 
> Hope this helps!
> The decision is not on price, during the online consultation I spent long nights researching
> I also based it on after care, the instant replies (JW's Kaokao chat app service was incredibly quick) and also the results/existing blogs about their clinic.
> 
> Any questions, inbox me.


 what procedure will you be doing ? 
are blood test , scans , medications and tax included in the cost?


----------



## Doramin

HJ88 said:


> These are not local Korean prices... Especially for nose.
> 
> Locals can easily get nose done for 1.5 - 2 million won for standard silicon implant.


 
she got quoted a lot lower then mine , i got quoted for rhinoplasty was 4500-5500 usd.


----------



## Kathey

Have any one ever been to YnYBeauty before? I heard that it's not popular but has good feeds back by one person on the forum but I'm not sure.


----------



## katie2015

revision rhino 

April31 : 11,000,000 won 
OMG!!! and doctor talked to me less than 5 minutes


----------



## crystalhearts

katie2015 said:


> revision rhino
> 
> April31 : 11,000,000 won
> OMG!!! and doctor talked to me less than 5 minutes




Holy crap,  that's a bummer =( thanks for letting us know


----------



## magnoliams

mybeautyjourney said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've finally booked flights/accom and my surgery at JW Plastic Surgery Clinic. I'm from Australia and I've done so much research on Asian Rhinoplasty! I was tempted to go to Thailand (so much cheaper) but finally just went to Seoul because of the reputation. Anway here are some prices I got from all the clinics before finally choosing JW...
> 
> *Girin Plastic Surgery *
> 1) Eyeplasty - KRW 3,000,000 won (Revision case)
> 2) Rhinoplasty - KRW 3,000,000 ~4,500,000 won depending on procedures.
> 
> *ID Plastic Surgery*
> Nose surgery at id hospital starts at 5 million KRW
> Price is inclusive of pre and post operation examination fee (X-ray and CT scan), post-op treatments fee, anesthesia fee etc.
> 
> If you send us deposit before you come to make sure you get the best doctor for your surgery on your preferred day, we will also provide an airport pick-up, hotel booking assistance (fee is not included) car services between hotel and hospital
> 
> *
> JK Plastic Surgery*
> 1) Incisional Double Eyelid (+ Ptosis Correction if necessary): 3,000,000 KRW
> 
> -This procedure makes full incisions to make double eyelid creases that suit your condition. The incisional scar may remain for a few months, but they will eventually disappear over time. During the surgery, some excess fat or skin can be removed for a better result. -You have weak eye opening muscles, which make your eyes look sleepy and unbalanced. In this case, it is important to strengthen these muscles while making double eyelid creases, so you can open your eyes more easily and widely.
> 
> 2) Rhinoplasty: 5,250,000 KRW
> 
> -This procedure uses your own septal cartilage to build a new framework for the nasal tip. In case the septal cartilage is too weak or small, your own ear cartilage may be used together or instead. To raise the nasal bridge, a silicon implant will be inserted, and this will make a natural smooth curve from the start of the nose to the tip.
> 
> *Pitangui Medical & Beauty*
> Reductive rhinoplasty + Nose bridge augmentation + Nose tiplasty projection with ear cartilage + Bulbous nose tip correction + Alar base reduction
> 5,500,000 KRW
> 
> Upper blepharoplasty
> 1,500,000 KRW
> - Epicanthoplasty (Eye inner corners lengthening)
> 500,000 KRW
> 
> Chin implant
> 2,500,000 KRW
> 
> *JW Beauty*
> Rhinoplasty 5,500,000 KRW with Dr Suh (He is amazing!!)
> 
> Hope this helps!
> The decision is not on price, during the online consultation I spent long nights researching
> I also based it on after care, the instant replies (JW's Kaokao chat app service was incredibly quick) and also the results/existing blogs about their clinic.
> 
> Any questions, inbox me.




Thank you for your information. Do you get quotes ahead of time, and decide the clinic or you get a few quotes, arrange face to face consultation when you arrive Korea, then negotiate onsite and decide clinic to do surgery the next day? Where do you stay? Do you pay in credit card or cash? Do you go there alone?


----------



## cloudbubble

Hi Everyone..

I am new here, I have heard a lot about the Korean plastic surgeons but not sure who is good and recently met a friend who told me about this site, I could really appreciate anyone who has any advises for me, wanted to do a facelift or a v shape, could do with lipo as well as I have a tummy.
kindly share your experience xxxx


----------



## Kathey

I'm not sure but here is their website in English http://www.ynybeauty.com/


----------



## Kathey

Sorry wrong link
This is the English version one from someone on PF
http://www.ynybeauty.com/english/yny_english4.htm


----------



## Linlin18

I got the following quote from REGEN:

Incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 3.3 million KRW 
Lateral canthoplasty : 1.65 million KRW 
Rhinoplasty: 6.05 mil KRW

The last one seems a bit pricey....actually all of it seem pricey T_T

Also, if anyone know anyone or themselves have undertaken surgery at REGEN, please let me know!


----------



## Serenena

I've been searching for reviews on lesser known clinics because I feel places like 365MC really overcharges foreigners! I consulted them as a Korean and was quoted 2.3million for abdomen and 1.5million for arms but as a foreigner 7million for abdomen and 3.3million for arms. Absurd much!

So I decided to keep 365mc as my last choice and look for renowned SURGEONS instead of big name clinics. Because the most important still lies in the skill of the surgeon rather than the clinic right?

I've narrowed my options down to these 2. Do let me know your feedback if any!!


*Evita Clinic*

The main surgeon is Dr Jeon Cheol Woo MD. I've seen super good reviews on whatclinic and he's had around 15 years of surgery (He told me he started since 1999). I've asked a local Korean and she said this clinic seems quite famous. She also recommended me to consult Yujin Clinic which is quite popular among China people. (I'm still in the midst of getting a reply from them! So I may add it in when they reply). Evita Clinic has a very well done up website with detailed descriptions so you can get lots of information there or just drop them an email. He replied me in less than 4 hours! 

I was quoted 
Tummy liposuction (360 degree, abdomen, waist, back, flank) is 2,000,000 Won (KRW) + VAT 10%.
Arm liposuction & Lift (360 degree, upper, medial arm, axillary fat pad, bra line) is1,500,000 Won (KRW) + VAT 10%.​We recommend Tummy liposuction first, and later, arm liposuction. But, If you can stay over 10days in Korea, it can done, together. (Both area liposuction is 10% discount) --> This is the problem. I'm still trying to get to know if I can get both areas done during my stay in Korea (8 days) because Dr Jeon is saying tummy first then maybe few months later then do arms.

They provide complimentary dressing + RF massage which is conducted every day after surgery. Only the first 2-3 days of only Dressing and thereafter enters even massage. The time is usually around 20 minutes. --> This I really like because I can get free massage everyday hoho!


 *Change Clinic*

The surgeon doing the surgery is Dr Chang Doo Yeol / Yeoul. If you search realself, you can find reviews on him. Apparently, he was the medical director of Dream Clinic and then 1-2 years back, he set up this new clinic. That's why his Facebook has really little likes lol. Compared to Dr Jeon whose Facebook has ratings. Dr Chang is quite well known in the industry and specializes in Liposuction and have been in the field for 15~ years. He's quite famous among the Chinese people also so if you search for his chinese name, you can find some reviews. 

I was quoted
Tummy Lipo 3 Million KRW
Arms Lipo 2.8 Million KRW

They do charge foreigners more than locals due to needing a translator. For Dr Chang, he said that both surgeries can be done on the same day which is really good to hear. 

Yups! So I'm stuck between these two but I'm sure a decision will surface when I have my consultation with them next May! 

All these information and more which I've not added in here so I don't sound like a nag was through searching in google and naver so I think even more might pop up if I search further. Just wanted to spare you the time to search that's why I'm posting it here! Really would love to hear anyone's feedback or comments!! Anyway, I couldn't find any negative reviews but will update if I do.


----------



## Kathey

I've been quoted by The LINE clinic online consultation for 
The price for the chin implant is krw 2500000~3300000
Canthoplasty-krw1350000
barbie nose surgery-krw 5000000

I would like to give you a special offer, if you are really interested in The Line.

If you pay at least USD 500 deposit in advanced, I could provide you a 
1. free airport pick-up 
2. Portable wifi while you are in Korea 
3. 10~20% discount from your total surgery fee.

The deposit is non-refundable, but will be deducted from your total surgery fee.

Is this normal for a Barbie Nose and a implant for my chin cause I think it's expensive.


----------



## PHOTOMAX

Hello...
 I'm planning to come to Korea on Dec 15 or 22nd, to have facial contouring. If everything goes as planned I might stay for almost a month. This will be my first visit to Korea. I consulted many clinics in Korea online and I felt Banobagi can do a better facial contouring than other clinics


 Has anyone done facial contouring (All For One)+Zygoma reduction+Genioplasty in Banobagi (to make the face smaller ! )
 How was the outcome? and what was the price !


 Banobagi quote was 17,500,000 for all procedures ($ 14,750)!  Do you think it's fair price or overpriced !!

 Please share your experience and if there's a better clinince for small face facial contouring


 I would appreciate any help 
 Thank you


----------



## rlsm

I did my jaw reduction at banobagi 2yrs ago, and it costed my 8.5k sgd. So i think the all in one is rather alright.


----------



## KenHoony

Is it possible to get square jaw and zygoma reduction for 9m krw?


----------



## Kimth

KenHoony said:


> Is it possible to get square jaw and zygoma reduction for 9m krw?



Is possible standard is around 9 mil for many clinics


----------



## Lpl

I am planning for to go korea in feb 2016 

I was quoted by JW beauty
 USD $4300- $4700 for ptosis eyes- double eyelids correction incision method + EPI 
Alar reduction+bridge+bulbous tip correction quoted about USD$4500-$5500

Does anyone have any experience with JW beauty or any other clinics to recommend which is cheaper but good? 
And also they ask for a deposit for the surgery to secure the dates. Is it really necessary does anyone have experience that after consultation there is a long waiting time for surgery?


----------



## tangytomatoes

Hey Lpl,

You might wanna check out this link http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/epaper/2015-04/14/content_20432400.htm before going to JW. Apart from that article it does seem like there's some negative reviews of JW from Chinese patients. You can go there to consult but I suggest you consult with more clinics before deciding which one you wanna go to. I don't think you should make a deposit before consulting with the doctors face to face. Book a lot of consultation appointments before going but don't put in a deposit. That might lessen your bargaining power too.


----------



## Lpl

tangytomatoes said:


> Hey Lpl,
> 
> You might wanna check out this link http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/epaper/2015-04/14/content_20432400.htm before going to JW. Apart from that article it does seem like there's some negative reviews of JW from Chinese patients. You can go there to consult but I suggest you consult with more clinics before deciding which one you wanna go to. I don't think you should make a deposit before consulting with the doctors face to face. Book a lot of consultation appointments before going but don't put in a deposit. That might lessen your bargaining power too.


Thank you so much tangy tomato for the article! Seems quite scary! Seems that teuim has pretty gd review thus far but they only do eyes.. I want my eyes and nose to be done by the same clinic.. Anybody here has done both eyes and nose at the same time and have good review of the clinic can share with me please? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## complicated

HI,

Do you have any idea about pitangui ? i asked price from JW,ID and pitangui.
pitangui was reasonable price but i am not sure how's thier services and result of surgery. since you are korean if you have any idea or get info about pitangui can you please let me know. i am also thinking of getting double eyelid, nose job and fat grafting . thank you


----------



## jiaxo

Thanks for providing info on lesser-known clinics, its nice to have a ballpark for procedures Would love to hear your experience, as I am planning to go during the later part of May
Are these prices limited time only (/through Babitalk), or all year round? They seem very reasonable.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

ParanSkies said:


> You're welcome! x
> These are all year round prices. Some of these clinics do have events through babitalk, but they're monthly.



Dang it! I wish you were going to be there while I am there. I do appreciate all of the help you are giving, though!


----------



## dragonboat

ParanSkies said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm going to Korea in mid-April for a rhino, revisional double eyelid surgery, and possibly lipo. I'll share some of my choices and thoughts~ (By the way, I am Korean so I always ask for prices in Korean and look for smaller clinics so that I can get a better price and more personalized service.)
> 
> *LaPrin*
> There are very few international reviews but I know they have had foreign clients before. Their client's faces look very typical Kangnam style. Big, doe eyes and doll noses seem to be their thing. All the girls look the same on babitalk :/ I was quoted around
> 2.5 mill won for rhino​1.8 mill for nose tip surgery​They couldn't give me a quote for revisional eyelid surgery without having a consultation, even though I just wanted a ballpark figure so I can figure out how to budget for my trip.
> 
> 
> *View*
> This clinic is pretty popular with foreigners as well as locals. The head doctor did surgery for some girls from the plastic surgery show, Let Me In, for four seasons and they all came out beautiful  Their prices are a tad higher though. I was quoted around
> 2.5 mill won for rhino​2.5 mill for incisional revision double eyelid surgery​I'm pretty sure these are the minimum (easy surgeries) so the cost will probably be higher for myself since my nose is really bulbous.
> 
> 
> *Rex*
> This clinic is also fairly popular with foreigners, especially Chinese people. I was quoted
> 1.29~1.79 mill won for rhino​1.0 mill won for alar reduction​There is only one doctor that works here and he seems to specialize in rhinos. His other surgery B&A's were mediocre but the noses looked nice and natural. He will be the one doing the consultation, surgery, and aftercare (stitch removal) so if you want a personalized experience, go for him. Apparently his English is quite good too.
> 
> *Trend*
> This clinic is popular with locals and foreigners alike. Their B&A on their noses are gorgeous. Too bad it's out of my price range:
> starting at 3.85m for rhino​starting at 4.4m for revisional rhino​
> *Girin*
> I haven't heard too much about this clinic among locals but it's fairly well known on Purseforum.
> 3.0m for rhino​I was actually going to put my deposit on this clinic since they were having a 1.0m promotional event, but they told me it wouldn't be possible after asking the manager -_-
> 
> *S.one*
> I got my eyes done here. The surgeon is formerly from BK and focuses on naturalness. Unfortunately, my eyes are a little too natural and my ptosis has not gone completely away so he will be performing a revision on me this April. The noses here are very natural as well. I can't say I am too satisfied with how my eyes turned out (they are better than before at least) but the service here was good and they made me feel comfortable.
> (I paid) 2.4m for double eyelid surgery + ptosis correction + epicanthoplasty​3.0m~ for rhino​
> *Chungdam Zien*
> This clinic is specifically known for their lip lift surgery. I wanted it done but my bf said he would break up with me if I did it
> 3.3m for rhino​1.0m for alar reduction​1.5m for lip lift​
> *Dream*
> Another well-known clinic in Korea and on Purseforum. Quotes were too high for me but they do have events on babitalk sometimes.
> 3.1~3.9m for rhino​2.4m for non-incisional double eyelid surgery​3.9m for incisional double eyelid surgery​
> *TL*
> I'm not too familiar with this clinic but I've seen the name thrown around sometimes on Purseforum. I haven't seen it in babitalk either so I don't know how popular it is with locals.
> 2.5m for closed rhino​2.3 for silicone implant​2.5 for tiplasty​0.5~0.8 for alar reduction​
> 
> I will update this list as I research more clinics. I guess I will use this thread for documenting my rhino journey this spring!


Hey there Paran, I'll be in Seoul in April too! Thanks a ton for the clinics you've posted - I went to Dream for a consultation as well and the prices they quoted were... way out of my budget to say the least (USD4500 for septal extension, closed rhinoplasty).

Have you decided on a clinic?


----------



## Loulou90

> Originally Posted by ParanSkies
> 
> You're welcome! x
> These are all year round prices. Some of these clinics do have events through babitalk, but they're monthly.



Hi,
How does babitalk work? Is it possible for foreigner to use it?
Thank you.


----------



## Loulou90

Does anybody know the price of liposuction for the entire body?
I did some online consultation at 365mc, Grand Plastic surgery and JW and it's too expensive.
Does anybody know the price of local clinics?


----------



## kikiKnows

Loulou90 said:


> Hi,
> How does babitalk work? Is it possible for foreigner to use it?
> Thank you.



Loulou, just chrome browser with the translation u will be able to read some. But very unlikely clinics will honor the deal for non Korean speakers


----------



## Sodium

ParanSkies said:


> *Girin*
> I haven't heard too much about this clinic among locals but it's fairly well known on Purseforum.
> 3.0m for rhino​I was actually going to put my deposit on this clinic since they were having a 1.0m promotional event, but they told me it wouldn't be possible after asking the manager -_-



Hi there. Why won't Girin let you have the event price? That's odd.

I just looked at their site, is their event price only for people who agree to letting them use their pictures?


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Before you do consults:

* Look at Babitalk, SoYoung, etc. for events for all the clinics you are going to. Add up all the amounts and write them down. 

* Have a native Korean speaker contact every clinic on their Kakao or email to ask about quotes for your procedures. Print those emails/texts out. Don't use Google Translate. 

* Take that (or at least hire a) native Korean speaker to go with you to the consult. 

* Once you find the clinic you want, go back with your translator. Bring the maximum amount you are prepared to pay, MINUS 20% in cash. If you're being realistic, that should still be above what you were quoted. If they give you a higher price than before, whip out the emails/texts first, then the money. They will take it 99.99% of the time.

The art of negotiation is pretty much the same no matter what you are negotiating. Knowledge is power and cash is king. They charge native Koreans less because they know how much they make (AKA can afford). They think foreigners (especially Americans) are willing to pay the same amount as they would in their home country. Money is not why someone travels halfway around the world. It's the quality. But the quality is the same regardless of how much you pay. So don't allow them to make you pay more because of what it would cost in your own country or what they think you can afford. Most non-Koreans have no clue about Naver, Kakao, BabiTalk, SoYoung or events. The fact that you took the time to find all of this out AND were astute enough to bring your own Korean translator shows you mean business and are not going to be taken advantage of. Good luck!


----------



## sundiallove

Hello there,

I am planning to head over to Seoul early February for my nose revision. Had it done 3 years back but I'm not really satisfied with it. 

not allowed


----------



## helloeltiy

eurasianbeauty said:


> Before you do consults:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that amazing info. I think I'll do exactly that.
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe hiring a Korean, but not an official translator, just maybe some uni student that can speak Korean and English. I feel like that shouldn't be too hard to find? I don't want the clinics to see me as really rich because I can afford a translator, and since I'm a uni student too then they maybe we can tell them that we're friends?


----------



## Loulou90

eurasianbeauty said:


> Before you do consults:
> 
> * Look at Babitalk, SoYoung, etc. for events for all the clinics you are going to. Add up all the amounts and write them down.
> 
> * Have a native Korean speaker contact every clinic on their Kakao or email to ask about quotes for your procedures. Print those emails/texts out. Don't use Google Translate.
> 
> * Take that (or at least hire a) native Korean speaker to go with you to the consult.
> 
> * Once you find the clinic you want, go back with your translator. Bring the maximum amount you are prepared to pay, MINUS 20% in cash. If you're being realistic, that should still be above what you were quoted. If they give you a higher price than before, whip out the emails/texts first, then the money. They will take it 99.99% of the time.
> 
> The art of negotiation is pretty much the same no matter what you are negotiating. Knowledge is power and cash is king. They charge native Koreans less because they know how much they make (AKA can afford). They think foreigners (especially Americans) are willing to pay the same amount as they would in their home country. Money is not why someone travels halfway around the world. It's the quality. But the quality is the same regardless of how much you pay. So don't allow them to make you pay more because of what it would cost in your own country or what they think you can afford. Most non-Koreans have no clue about Naver, Kakao, BabiTalk, SoYoung or events. The fact that you took the time to find all of this out AND were astute enough to bring your own Korean translator shows you mean business and are not going to be taken advantage of. Good luck!


I don't know native korean speakers.
Does anyone speak Korean and can help me?


----------



## Twotone510

ParanSkies said:


> Sorry I should have been clearer. The event price is for January but I'm going in April, so they said they can't do it. And yes, you have to release your photos.



Hi Paran. I sent you a PM.


----------



## eurasianbeauty

helloeltiy said:


> eurasianbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before you do consults:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that amazing info. I think I'll do exactly that.
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe hiring a Korean, but not an official translator, just maybe some uni student that can speak Korean and English. I feel like that shouldn't be too hard to find? I don't want the clinics to see me as really rich because I can afford a translator, and since I'm a uni student too then they maybe we can tell them that we're friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell them it's your cousin's girl or boyfriend. What you make is none of their business. If you want to use their services and they want to play games, literally you can go to another floor in some of their buildings and find another clinic. At worst, you cross the street. Stop making them think they have the power. YOU have it, not them. Remember that some people are easily swayed by money. A professional wants more work, not a quick buck. You don't want to end up with someone who will bump the price up on you just like the promoters (the clinics will tell them to charge you more and they both can profit off of you). No one who is legit will ask what you can pay before going to the consults.
> 
> 
> 
> Loulou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know native korean speakers.
> Does anyone speak Korean and can help me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go on Fiverr. People on there will literally do a task for $5 or more. It's strictly paying to do a task, so there's no flaking or BS. You can look people up by their reviews before hiring them. Just put "translate Korean" in the search box.
> 
> P.S. There are a LOT of promoters on PF, so be careful asking for help. They will attempt to take advantage of you and your inability to speak Korean.
> 
> Later tonight I will start a thread on where to find Korean translators both online and in person.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gantz

eurasianbeauty said:


> helloeltiy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell them it's your cousin's girl or boyfriend. What you make is none of their business. If you want to use their services and they want to play games, literally you can go to another floor in some of their buildings and find another clinic. At worst, you cross the street. Stop making them think they have the power. YOU have it, not them. Remember that some people are easily swayed by money. A professional wants more work, not a quick buck.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on Fiverr. People on there will literally do a task for $5 or more. It's strictly paying to do a task, so there's no flaking or BS. You can look people up by their reviews before hiring them. Just put "translate Korean" in the search box.
> 
> P.S. There are a LOT of promoters on PF, so be careful asking for help. They will attempt to take advantage of you and your inability to speak Korean.
> 
> Later tonight I will start a thread on where to find Korean translators both online and in person.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Thanks eurasianbeauty, that thread will be life-saving !!!
> 
> May I ask where and how you aqcuire all these information (about fiverr and stuff)? Do you speak korean or know a korean person?
Click to expand...


----------



## Twotone510

eurasianbeauty said:


> helloeltiy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell them it's your cousin's girl or boyfriend. What you make is none of their business. If you want to use their services and they want to play games, literally you can go to another floor in some of their buildings and find another clinic. At worst, you cross the street. Stop making them think they have the power. YOU have it, not them. Remember that some people are easily swayed by money. A professional wants more work, not a quick buck. You don't want to end up with someone who will bump the price up on you just like the promoters (the clinics will tell them to charge you more and they both can profit off of you). No one who is legit will ask what you can pay before going to the consults.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on Fiverr. People on there will literally do a task for $5 or more. It's strictly paying to do a task, so there's no flaking or BS. You can look people up by their reviews before hiring them. Just put "translate Korean" in the search box.
> 
> P.S. There are a LOT of promoters on PF, so be careful asking for help. They will attempt to take advantage of you and your inability to speak Korean.
> 
> Later tonight I will start a thread on where to find Korean translators both online and in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for continuing to provide and share your research and info eurasianbeauty! I look forward to your posts!
Click to expand...


----------



## Autumnsea

eurasianbeauty said:


> helloeltiy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on Fiverr. People on there will literally do a task for $5 or more. It's strictly paying to do a task, so there's no flaking or BS. You can look people up by their reviews before hiring them. Just put "translate Korean" in the search box.
> 
> P.S. There are a LOT of promoters on PF, so be careful asking for help. They will attempt to take advantage of you and your inability to speak Korean.
> 
> Later tonight I will start a thread on where to find Korean translators both online and in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for tip! question: if you email them in 100% in korean but show up to in person consultation speaking 100% english, how do you explain that?
Click to expand...


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Autumnsea said:


> eurasianbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for tip! question: if you email them in 100% in korean but show up to in person consultation speaking 100% english, how do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not something they should be concerned with. I speak fluent Russian, but writing it? Forget it!
> 
> Learn a few words and greetings: hello, goodbye, thank you, etc. I think the respect of their customs mean more to them than anything. Like not being late.
Click to expand...


----------



## Autumnsea

eurasianbeauty said:


> Autumnsea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not something they should be concerned with. I speak fluent Russian, but writing it? Forget it!
> 
> Learn a few words and greetings: hello, goodbye, thank you, etc. I think the respect of their customs mean more to them than anything. Like not being late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked since i dont want the clinic not honoring their quote if they think a different person was emailing them so the price no longer applies to me, haha. After reading a few forummers' posts about an agreed-upon price arbitrarily being taken back and raised during the in person consultation
> Good point about basic greetings and customs, ill brush up on these before I go for sure
Click to expand...


----------



## Sodium

Banobagi

Nose : 2 ~ 3.5 million KRW
Square jaw reduction : 3.5 ~ 4.5 million KRW
Genioplasty : 2.5 ~ 3.1 million KRW


----------



## pikapikachu

Sodium said:


> Banobagi
> 
> Nose : 2 ~ 3.5 million KRW
> Square jaw reduction : 3.5 ~ 4.5 million KRW
> Genioplasty : 2.5 ~ 3.1 million KRW




Lol I spent 29 million krw for facial contour and eyelid revision at Banobagi


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Autumnsea said:


> eurasianbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked since i dont want the clinic not honoring their quote if they think a different person was emailing them so the price no longer applies to me, haha. After reading a few forummers' posts about an agreed-upon price arbitrarily being taken back and raised during the in person consultation
> Good point about basic greetings and customs, ill brush up on these before I go for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clinic that is quibbling over a few dollars instead of concentrating giving you the results you want is not a place I think you want to have surgery. I know I don't. The prices are on those procedures, period. I will get up and excuse myself to leave if I feel I am being disrespected. I'm doing consults at like 5-7 clinics that aren't even in my top 5 so I have wiggle room to do just that. If one clinic won't take me seriously (and take my money), another equally good clinic will.
> 
> From what I know, the only time the price isn't honored for events is if you don't let them use your pictures. From the pics I have seen, you can hide he parts of your face that they didn't work on, effectively hiding your identity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sodium

pikapikachu said:


> Lol I spent 29 million krw for facial contour and eyelid revision at Banobagi



That's insane. Did you go to Banobagi alone? How are your results?


----------



## Loulou90

eurasianbeauty said:


> helloeltiy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell them it's your cousin's girl or boyfriend. What you make is none of their business. If you want to use their services and they want to play games, literally you can go to another floor in some of their buildings and find another clinic. At worst, you cross the street. Stop making them think they have the power. YOU have it, not them. Remember that some people are easily swayed by money. A professional wants more work, not a quick buck. You don't want to end up with someone who will bump the price up on you just like the promoters (the clinics will tell them to charge you more and they both can profit off of you). No one who is legit will ask what you can pay before going to the consults.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on Fiverr. People on there will literally do a task for $5 or more. It's strictly paying to do a task, so there's no flaking or BS. You can look people up by their reviews before hiring them. Just put "translate Korean" in the search box.
> 
> P.S. There are a LOT of promoters on PF, so be careful asking for help. They will attempt to take advantage of you and your inability to speak Korean.
> 
> Later tonight I will start a thread on where to find Korean translators both online and in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your research.
Click to expand...


----------



## pikapikachu

Sodium said:


> That's insane. Did you go to Banobagi alone? How are your results?




Oh hell yes, that was a crazy amount of money! I went through the service of Docfinderkorea. people who are interested can check out my posts on PF, I shared my experience with Banobagi and Docfinder

And, now I need to spend another amount for revision ):


----------



## dpee

Hi guys ! I've been following and reading this forum for a few years now  it has helped inform me about many different options for ps and I am forever grateful  

Last March I went to Wonjin for laser incision double eyelid with epi all together was 3000000krw. I had a really good experience with them. Their aftercare was top notch ! They did a laser treatment for my skin ( because they said I was too dark ) haha and a mask with I believe was infrared light to help reduce swelling. 

I still believe I paid way more than I should have .. 3000000krw was with a discount =.= but over all experience was good. 
I want to go back again this spring because I want to do a revision the crease is too natural and isn't as high as I would like. I am also looking to do a revision rhino. Had previous work done on my tip in North America and it came out too natural and this time around I would like to add a bridge. 

Does anyone know if The Line has any promotions going on at the moment for revision rhino? 

Greatly appreciated


----------



## eurasianbeauty

dpee said:


> Hi guys ! I've been following and reading this forum for a few years now  it has helped inform me about many different options for ps and I am forever grateful
> 
> Last March I went to Wonjin for laser incision double eyelid with epi all together was 3000000krw. I had a really good experience with them. Their aftercare was top notch ! They did a laser treatment for my skin ( because they said I was too dark ) haha and a mask with I believe was infrared light to help reduce swelling.
> 
> I still believe I paid way more than I should have .. 3000000krw was with a discount =.= but over all experience was good.
> I want to go back again this spring because I want to do a revision the crease is too natural and isn't as high as I would like. I am also looking to do a revision rhino. Had previous work done on my tip in North America and it came out too natural and this time around I would like to add a bridge.
> 
> Does anyone know if The Line has any promotions going on at the moment for revision rhino?
> 
> Greatly appreciated



Look on the Event Page on BabiTalk. I see them on there frequently. 

If you need it to be translated, you have to wait a second as you scroll.


----------



## jiaxo

Maybe you guys know about this already, but another app to check out for promotions/reviews is called Gangnam Sister (&#44053;&#45224;&#50616;&#45768. Site is http://www.gangnamsister.com/main/index


----------



## Gantz

jiaxo said:


> Maybe you guys know about this already, but another app to check out for promotions/reviews is called Gangnam Sister (&#44053;&#45224;&#50616;&#45768. Site is http://www.gangnamsister.com/main/index


Thank you so much !!! But is this for surgeries as well? All I see is botox, fraxel, aqua peel etc..


----------



## Sodium

jiaxo said:


> Maybe you guys know about this already, but another app to check out for promotions/reviews is called Gangnam Sister (&#44053;&#45224;&#50616;&#45768. Site is http://www.gangnamsister.com/main/index





IlektraT said:


> Thank you so much !!! But is this for surgeries as well? All I see is botox, fraxel, aqua peel etc..



Careful with sites like this and Babitalk. I realized theres a lot of promoters, brokers and people who got sponsored surgeries for advertising on there. 

There are some real reviews but a lot of them are not. I think Gangnam Sister has more advertisers than Babitalk.

Also Babitalk and Gangnam Unnie doesn't have any negative reviews of clinics... because negative reviews are considered defamation and clinics can sue people for posting negative reviews about them, even if it is true. If anyone were to post a negative review, the site will automatically delete it.

There's a few Naver cafes out there where people share their clinic blacklist / bad reviews and experiences with clinics, but you have to message them personally for the names of the clinics.

Don't trust Babitalk and Gangnam Unnie too much. It's hard to find real information these days, a lot of real people who got plastic surgery in Korea don't share their pictures of their successful results, and it's even more difficult to find negative reviews.

Babitalk and Gangnam Unnie is good for finding event pricing, but I take most of the reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gantz

Sodium said:


> Careful with sites like this and Babitalk. I realized theres a lot of promoters, brokers and people who got sponsored surgeries for advertising on there.
> 
> There are some real reviews but a lot of them are not. I think Gangnam Sister has more advertisers than Babitalk.
> 
> Also Babitalk and Gangnam Unnie doesn't have any negative reviews of clinics... because negative reviews are considered defamation and clinics can sue people for posting negative reviews about them, even if it is true. If anyone were to post a negative review, the site will automatically delete it.
> 
> There's a few Naver cafes out there where people share their clinic blacklist / bad reviews and experiences with clinics, but you have to message them personally for the names of the clinics.
> 
> Don't trust Babitalk and Gangnam Unnie too much. It's hard to find real information these days, a lot of real people who got plastic surgery in Korea don't share their pictures of their successful results, and it's even more difficult to find negative reviews.
> 
> Babitalk and Gangnam Unnie is good for finding event pricing, but I take most of the reviews with a grain of salt.


Oooh I see..Could you please pm me these cafes? I need them for my research


----------



## Sodium

IlektraT said:


> Oooh I see..Could you please pm me these cafes? I need them for my research



Search up &#50504;&#54000;&#49457;&#54805; &#52852;&#54168; on Naver, there's a few of them.

I don't think you can see anything or get any information unless you have a Naver account and can speak/understand Korean.


----------



## helloeltiy

The prices on Babitalk are PHENOMENAL but I really don't want to buy their events without having met up with them for a consultation first


----------



## doublejaw

I was quoted around 11.5 million won for V-Line jaw reduction and two jaw surgery at The Face Dental. The V-line was cheap, 1.5 million I think. I didn't ask them for that, only two jaw (I guess they just added that on as it might look better) so 10 for two jaw. which seems really good to me.


----------



## doublejaw

Oh, and I forgot to add, VIP quoted me $12,000 for a revisional rhinoplasty...I know they're good at it but even for a rhinoplasty with cartilage that seems really high :/


----------



## Autumnsea

How comprehensive is the Babitalk list of clinics? I've been trying to find 365MC on there, no luck so far


----------



## Gantz

Guys do you know if it is cheaper and/or safer to get facial contouring surgeries in china?


----------



## faceofvanity

@Ilektra if you're going to a foreign clinic in China or using imported products it is not cheater to get these surgeries in China. I am currently living in China and I wouldn't recommend getting surgeries here. Taiwan is slightly cheaper than Korea, perhaps you could consider going there?


----------



## faceofvanity

Please note, online prices vary from the quotation clinics will give you in Korea. Huge clinics are charging foreigners 2x to 3x what locals are paying. These are the prices I was quoted via email. 

The average price that locals pay for primary rhino is 2,000,000 ~ 2,500,000 (difficult case) and yes this includes big clinics. 

Pitangui - Foreigner price
Eye fat reposition: 1,200,000 ~ 1,500,000
Primary rhino: 5,000,000 ~ 5,000,000

Jewelry - Locals (found advertisements online in Korean)
Rhino: 1,250,000 ~ 1,990,000 (silicone implant)
Rhino: 450,000 (tiplasty)
Chin + Cheek fat graft: 290,000

Grand - Foreigner price
Rhino: 3,000,000 ~ 3,450,000 (implant + tip)
Alar base reduction: 770,000 ~ 890,000 
Fat reposition: 1,800,000 ~ 2,700,000
Grand - Local price 
Rhino: 990,000 ~ 1,900,000 (implant + tip)
V chin: 2,400,000 ~ 3,000,000

ID - Foreigner price
Rhino: 5,000,000 (implant + tip)
Fat reposition: 2,500,000 +
ID - Locals
Rhino: 1,500,000 (implant + tip)

LaMar - Foreigner price
Rhino: 6,000,000
Fat graft: 2,000,000 +
LaMar - Local
Double eye, nose, fat graft: less than 2,000,000 !!!

I went to some other clinics as well, but all of the big clinics offered me the local price once I showed them ads with the exception of Jewelry. So of course they were O U T out.


----------



## Sodium

Autumnsea said:


> How comprehensive is the Babitalk list of clinics? I've been trying to find 365MC on there, no luck so far


The clinics on Babitalk have paid the company to list their clinic on there. Hence why there's lots of promoters/brokers on there.



IlektraT said:


> Guys do you know if it is cheaper and/or safer to get facial contouring surgeries in china?


I don't know about safer, but there are surely a lot of safe and cheaper clinics in China. I have thought about doing surgery in China because I like the extreme look they go for, however I don't feel safe going there as a foreigner because I see how poorly foreigners are treated and scammed at Korean plastic surgery clinics. Most of the deaths I've heard about at Korean plastic surgery clinics were foreigners.


----------



## Sodium

faceofvanity said:


> Please note, online prices vary from the quotation clinics will give you in Korea. Huge clinics are charging foreigners 2x to 3x what locals are paying. These are the prices I was quoted via email.
> 
> The average price that locals pay for primary rhino is 2,000,000 ~ 2,500,000 (difficult case) and yes this includes big clinics.
> 
> Pitangui - Foreigner price
> Eye fat reposition: 1,200,000 ~ 1,500,000
> Primary rhino: 5,000,000 ~ 5,000,000
> 
> Jewelry - Locals (found advertisements online in Korean)
> Rhino: 1,250,000 ~ 1,990,000 (silicone implant)
> Rhino: 450,000 (tiplasty)
> Chin + Cheek fat graft: 290,000
> 
> Grand - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 3,000,000 ~ 3,450,000 (implant + tip)
> Alar base reduction: 770,000 ~ 890,000
> Fat reposition: 1,800,000 ~ 2,700,000
> Grand - Local price
> Rhino: 990,000 ~ 1,900,000 (implant + tip)
> V chin: 2,400,000 ~ 3,000,000
> 
> ID - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 5,000,000 (implant + tip)
> Fat reposition: 2,500,000 +
> ID - Locals
> Rhino: 1,500,000 (implant + tip)
> 
> LaMar - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 6,000,000
> Fat graft: 2,000,000 +
> LaMar - Local
> Double eye, nose, fat graft: less than 2,000,000 !!!
> 
> I went to some other clinics as well, but all of the big clinics offered me the local price once I showed them ads with the exception of Jewelry. So of course they were O U T out.


Grand - Local price
Double Eyelid : W690,000
Canthoplasty (epi, upper epi, lower, lateral)  : W200,000
Double Eyelid Revision : W800,000
Breast : W4,500,000
Nose (bridge only) : W990,000
Zygoma : W3,000,000
Mandible : W3,000,000

ID - Local Price
Non-incisional Ptosis : W1,200,000
Non-incisional Double eyelid : W450,000
Zygoma : W2,000,000
Mandible : W3,500,000
Natural adhesion double eyelid : W1,300,000
Nose (implant and tip) : W1,500,000
Non-incisional with option of epi or lateral cantho or lower cantho or nose filler or aegyo filler + botox or ptosis correction : W1,000,000
Tear drop breast : W4,000,000


----------



## Gantz

Sodium said:


> The clinics on Babitalk have paid the company to list their clinic on there. Hence why there's lots of promoters/brokers on there.
> 
> 
> I don't know about safer, but there are surely a lot of safe and cheaper clinics in China. I have thought about doing surgery in China because I like the extreme look they go for, however I don't feel safe going there as a foreigner because I see how poorly foreigners are treated and scammed at Korean plastic surgery clinics. Most of the deaths I've heard about at Korean plastic surgery clinics were foreigners.


Thank you, do you happen to have any clinic in mind that you were considering going to?

So, you mean that they treat foreign patients worse than how they treat them in Korea?


----------



## faceofvanity

IlektraT said:


> Thank you, do you happen to have any clinic in mind that you were considering going to?
> 
> So, you mean that they treat foreign patients worse than how they treat them in Korea?



My friends sister (Chinese) got her nose done in China for only 5,000 RMB. I didn't ask her to see the results, but just because you can get the surgery for under 1k doesn't mean you should. I consulted a few clinics in China and none of them speak English, the consultations were all done in Chinese with the exception of one and the doctor was Korean. 

Most Chinese go to Taiwan or Korea for medical tourism. Facials or peels can be done here for quite cheap. May I ask if you speak Chinese? If you do then I guess you could try your luck. If not, like Korea, there are different prices for foreigners. 

The girl in the link below is rumored to have gotten her surgery done in China at Aisike. I'm not sure which thread they mentioned the clinic in but her results are phenomenal...  
http://evonnz.com/2010/06/chinese-girl-looks-like-angela-baby-after-plastic-surgery/


----------



## Gantz

faceofvanity said:


> My friends sister (Chinese) got her nose done in China for only 5,000 RMB. I didn't ask her to see the results, but just because you can get the surgery for under 1k doesn't mean you should. I consulted a few clinics in China and none of them speak English, the consultations were all done in Chinese with the exception of one and the doctor was Korean.
> 
> Most Chinese go to Taiwan or Korea for medical tourism. Facials or peels can be done here for quite cheap. May I ask if you speak Chinese? If you do then I guess you could try your luck. If not, like Korea, there are different prices for foreigners.
> 
> The girl in the link below is rumored to have gotten her surgery done in China at Aisike. I'm not sure which thread they mentioned the clinic in but her results are phenomenal...
> http://evonnz.com/2010/06/chinese-girl-looks-like-angela-baby-after-plastic-surgery/


Thank you. No, I don't speak chinese. For which procedure did you consult the clinics? And once you mentioned it, do you know anything about plastic surgery in Taiwan? I found a doctor with pretty good results but I know nothing and don't know how to research him..


----------



## Sodium

IlektraT said:


> Thank you, do you happen to have any clinic in mind that you were considering going to?
> 
> So, you mean that they treat foreign patients worse than how they treat them in Korea?


What do you mean?


----------



## Gantz

Sodium said:


> What do you mean?


You said: ''I don't feel safe going there as a foreigner because I see how poorly foreigners are treated and scammed at Korean plastic surgery clinics'' , And I am asking if they treat their foreign patients even worse than the Koreans do treat the international patients.

And I also asked which clinics you were thinking to do your surgeries in


----------



## Sodium

IlektraT said:


> You said: ''I don't feel safe going there as a foreigner because I see how poorly foreigners are treated and scammed at Korean plastic surgery clinics'' , And I am asking if they treat their foreign patients even worse than the Koreans do treat the international patients.
> 
> And I also asked which clinics you were thinking to do your surgeries in



I don't know. I never been to any consultations in China. I'm just saying that foreign patients aren't treated very well in Korea and it's hard for foreigners to sue or get compensation from Korean clinics if their results turn out bad, and I would assume that I could get the same treatment if I went to China because I would be a foreigner there, so it's very scary.


----------



## sunshine2015

faceofvanity said:


> Please note, online prices vary from the quotation clinics will give you in Korea. Huge clinics are charging foreigners 2x to 3x what locals are paying. These are the prices I was quoted via email.
> 
> The average price that locals pay for primary rhino is 2,000,000 ~ 2,500,000 (difficult case) and yes this includes big clinics.
> 
> Pitangui - Foreigner price
> Eye fat reposition: 1,200,000 ~ 1,500,000
> Primary rhino: 5,000,000 ~ 5,000,000
> 
> Jewelry - Locals (found advertisements online in Korean)
> Rhino: 1,250,000 ~ 1,990,000 (silicone implant)
> Rhino: 450,000 (tiplasty)
> Chin + Cheek fat graft: 290,000
> 
> Grand - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 3,000,000 ~ 3,450,000 (implant + tip)
> Alar base reduction: 770,000 ~ 890,000
> Fat reposition: 1,800,000 ~ 2,700,000
> Grand - Local price
> Rhino: 990,000 ~ 1,900,000 (implant + tip)
> V chin: 2,400,000 ~ 3,000,000
> 
> ID - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 5,000,000 (implant + tip)
> Fat reposition: 2,500,000 +
> ID - Locals
> Rhino: 1,500,000 (implant + tip)
> 
> LaMar - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 6,000,000
> Fat graft: 2,000,000 +
> LaMar - Local
> Double eye, nose, fat graft: less than 2,000,000 !!!
> 
> I went to some other clinics as well, but all of the big clinics offered me the local price once I showed them ads with the exception of Jewelry. So of course they were O U T out.




Very good share, can I please get your kakao


----------



## faceofvanity

KaKao is blocked in China so I have very limited access to it without a VPN. I started researching clinics using methods others suggested (Babitalk + google translate). If you go to a clinics website in Korean all you have to do is copy paste the name into Babi to find out if they have any events and to see some B/A. 

When it comes to bargaining with clinics, although to some it's a foreign concept, these clinics expect it. I would urge people to think of this as a business transaction and leave your emotions at the door. Are you having surgery with the head doctor? If not, negotiate the price. Is there a live promo on Korean sites, ask to be given said promotion. Are you submitting your B/A photos, DISCOUNT. If you're blogging about your experience, DISCOUNT. 

Get someone to translate the surgeries you want (on fiverr/ craigslist/ etc.) into Korean and sent it to clinics from a naver email acct. Then ask for the same surgery quotes in English, that will help you gauge the going rate. 

Lastly, some clinics offer discounts if you pay in cash. I was told by a few of the clinics, the method of payment does not dictate the discount... *shrug*


----------



## destiny3

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum, I am planning to go to Banobagi for a consultation. I am now terrified after reading some mixed reviews and feel like I can't do much as I have already booked my flights. I'm thinking of having consultations at different clinics at least for a back up now.

Is anyone living in Korea or know how to speak Korean and find out whats the average price for a eyelid revision and ptosis correction for locals, if anyone can help oh my goodness thank you so much. I would especially like to find out for that specific clinic as well.


----------



## faceofvanity

Previously, I had my heart set on ID to have my primary rhino. However, after dealing with their unprofessional sales team and falling victim to marketing, I no longer recommend this clinic. Over the course of two weeks my consultant, Erica and Jane, increased the price, changed the surgery method (WITHOUT disclosing this info to me), and lied about the surgery dates. Anyway, I just received an email from them that they're completely booked until the end of March, so if anyone is considering buying having surgery there, save yourself the headache and ON TO THE NEXT! Also, they only told me they're booked until March because I decided to get one procedure and not the slew that they recommended. Very shoddy and shady practice, TPF beware.

Anyway, I've now shortlisted the following clinics: View, Dream, Banobagi, April 31, and Line. 

Dream - Online price
Primary rhino: 3.1mil krw
Fat grafting: 2.0mil krw

View - Online price 
Primary rhino: 4.5mil krw
View - local
Primary rhino: 2.5mil krw

LaPrin - local
Fat grafting: 750,000


----------



## alexanderdavid

faceofvanity said:


> Please note, online prices vary from the quotation clinics will give you in Korea. Huge clinics are charging foreigners 2x to 3x what locals are paying. These are the prices I was quoted via email.
> 
> The average price that locals pay for primary rhino is 2,000,000 ~ 2,500,000 (difficult case) and yes this includes big clinics.
> 
> Pitangui - Foreigner price
> Eye fat reposition: 1,200,000 ~ 1,500,000
> Primary rhino: 5,000,000 ~ 5,000,000
> 
> Jewelry - Locals (found advertisements online in Korean)
> Rhino: 1,250,000 ~ 1,990,000 (silicone implant)
> Rhino: 450,000 (tiplasty)
> Chin + Cheek fat graft: 290,000
> 
> Grand - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 3,000,000 ~ 3,450,000 (implant + tip)
> Alar base reduction: 770,000 ~ 890,000
> Fat reposition: 1,800,000 ~ 2,700,000
> Grand - Local price
> Rhino: 990,000 ~ 1,900,000 (implant + tip)
> V chin: 2,400,000 ~ 3,000,000
> 
> ID - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 5,000,000 (implant + tip)
> Fat reposition: 2,500,000 +
> ID - Locals
> Rhino: 1,500,000 (implant + tip)
> 
> LaMar - Foreigner price
> Rhino: 6,000,000
> Fat graft: 2,000,000 +
> LaMar - Local
> Double eye, nose, fat graft: less than 2,000,000 !!!
> 
> I went to some other clinics as well, but all of the big clinics offered me the local price once I showed them ads with the exception of Jewelry. So of course they were O U T out.


Wow,what kind of ads u shown them? Do u mind telling me?


----------



## Blobvy

I think we should take price quotes from clinics with a grain of salt. Prices definitely depends on how many surgeries you are having at the same clinic and also at what time period you're having plastic surgery. I don't believe that a quote from a clinic should determine whether you'll visit them or not. Just my opinion and this is why I don't ask for quotes. I have my budget and if the clinics I will consult with when I'm in Korea think that's acceptable, then I'll go ahead and do the surgery with them. 
That's just my two cents though


----------



## faceofvanity

alexanderdavid said:


> Wow,what kind of ads u shown them? Do u mind telling me?



Babitalk, some clinics post specials on their website (Korean version), I don't speak a word of Korean. Like Blovy, initially I didn't think I needed quotes, I had a budget of what I was willing to spend. However, when I emailed all the clinics for consultations they all replied with estimates. I then realized, wow, they're all within my budget. After that realization I creeped on this website to see what others were quoted, imagine my surprise when I found out the clinics were charging locals much less. Also, after my second appointment I sent my Korean friend the quotes I was given and they literally are like "YOU'RE BEING EXTORTED" (she showed the quote to her mom and they laughed...) That when I changed my game plan. I don't want to have the same surgery with the same technique for 2-3x more, but again, thats just me.


----------



## chloefinds

Sodium said:


> Grand - Local price
> Double Eyelid : W690,000
> Canthoplasty (epi, upper epi, lower, lateral)  : W200,000
> Double Eyelid Revision : W800,000
> Breast : W4,500,000
> Nose (bridge only) : W990,000
> Zygoma : W3,000,000
> Mandible : W3,000,000
> 
> ID - Local Price
> Non-incisional Ptosis : W1,200,000
> Non-incisional Double eyelid : W450,000
> Zygoma : W2,000,000
> Mandible : W3,500,000
> Natural adhesion double eyelid : W1,300,000
> Nose (implant and tip) : W1,500,000
> Non-incisional with option of epi or lateral cantho or lower cantho or nose filler or aegyo filler + botox or ptosis correction : W1,000,000
> Tear drop breast : W4,000,000




Is there any way I could get the local price from them even if I dont speak Korean?


----------



## Sodium

chloefinds said:


> Is there any way I could get the local price from them even if I dont speak Korean?


Most likely no, but I've heard of a few forumers getting the local pricing on their own. But some clinics just simply won't allow it because they need to pay the translator and/or their own in-house english translator.

Sometimes when I walk into a clinic, and I bring up pricing, the consultant will say "you can't have this price. this is Korean pricing" and I hire a friend to do translating for me and my friend will mention that he/she isn't taking commissions and they gladly switch the price over to Korean pricing. Of course with hiring a friend over someone who translates as a job, you don't get any special treatment such as being driven around in a car or having someone to hold your hand before and after surgery.


----------



## chloefinds

Sodium said:


> Most likely no, but I've heard of a few forumers getting the local pricing on their own. But some clinics just simply won't allow it because they need to pay the translator and/or their own in-house english translator.
> 
> Sometimes when I walk into a clinic, and I bring up pricing, the consultant will say "you can't have this price. this is Korean pricing" and I hire a friend to do translating for me and my friend will mention that he/she isn't taking commissions and they gladly switch the price over to Korean pricing. Of course with hiring a friend over someone who translates as a job, you don't get any special treatment such as being driven around in a car or having someone to hold your hand before and after surgery.



Ahh I see! Is there any way/place/website where I could hire a person for a day who doesn't take commission? I don't have any acquaintances living in Korea, but that sounds like a genius idea to get korean pricing! I agree, haha I'd rather hold my own hand before surgery


----------



## mallmuffin

Read through this entire thread and I feel bad that some of you got ripped off here...  This is seriously an issue in Korea. I'm here for studies and have accompanied a lot of my chinese/korean classmates when they go for consultation. Just a heads up for you guys. 

1) Try to avoid big hospitals. Just because they have nice B&A or real stories, it doesn't mean that you will end up like them (everyone has a different base to start with) It's not an inside story but most Koreans know that big hospitals have many operating surgeons and the one that you consulted with is not necessary the one that will be doing the surgery for you, it might be a trainee surgeon. Since I have been in Korea for awhile, trust me the big hospitals do have a lot of customers but do you know that just last year a bunch of chinese patients went on a strike in myeongdong because of failed surgery (unbalance zygoma/jaw reduction/etc) and the hospitals were reluctant to do anything about it? 
ps: Not trying to say big hospitals are bad, just be careful.

2) Don't pay deposit or whatever they tell you to secure a surgery date. Make plans to visit as many hospitals and narrow down those that you think fits what you are looking to do. Once you put a deposit, its not gonna come back.

3) I have to say this, small vs big well known hospitals. Small ones are precise and they care about how YOU look rather than how much money you will spend, they won't recommend you to do unnecessary procedures to your face. Instead big hospitals will recommend you to add on this and that blah blah how it will look good etc.. Small clinics are expensive but one thing for sure is that both the consulting and operating surgeon is the same. A little more expensive but well quality is better than quantity isn't it?

4) It's pretty tough for them to give you local price unless you go with a local who knows the market well... For the prices you guys are paying in big hospitals, the reason why its expensive its because you are paying for the in-house translator and the amount of advertisements they have to do to promote themselves. My classmate's sis works part time as an in-house translator and she is being paid a basic and also a commission for every sucessful patient. I don't know if it works for all hospitals though.

5) LUCK. Honestly, I kid you not. You get it done at a hospital that is well known for nose/eyes whatever but yours might not turn out the way you want it to be. Some just have to get it done twice to get the right result. Pray hard and do good deeds!(haha, just kidding~) 

Anyway I saw that someone was quoted 10,000usd to get their eyes and nose done? Sorry that is obviously rip off, locals can simply get double eyelids done at 600,000-800,000won and if you are gonna get the inner corner cut its probably 1.4mil to 1.6mil(together with double eyelid surgery)

All the best to those who will be coming to Korea to get surgery done~


----------



## monixtuma

mallmuffin said:


> Read through this entire thread and I feel bad that some of you got ripped off here...  This is seriously an issue in Korea. I'm here for studies and have accompanied a lot of my chinese/korean classmates when they go for consultation. Just a heads up for you guys.
> 
> 1) Try to avoid big hospitals. Just because they have nice B&A or real stories, it doesn't mean that you will end up like them (everyone has a different base to start with) It's not an inside story but most Koreans know that big hospitals have many operating surgeons and the one that you consulted with is not necessary the one that will be doing the surgery for you, it might be a trainee surgeon. Since I have been in Korea for awhile, trust me the big hospitals do have a lot of customers but do you know that just last year a bunch of chinese patients went on a strike in myeongdong because of failed surgery (unbalance zygoma/jaw reduction/etc) and the hospitals were reluctant to do anything about it?
> ps: Not trying to say big hospitals are bad, just be careful.
> 
> 2) Don't pay deposit or whatever they tell you to secure a surgery date. Make plans to visit as many hospitals and narrow down those that you think fits what you are looking to do. Once you put a deposit, its not gonna come back.
> 
> 3) I have to say this, small vs big well known hospitals. Small ones are precise and they care about how YOU look rather than how much money you will spend, they won't recommend you to do unnecessary procedures to your face. Instead big hospitals will recommend you to add on this and that blah blah how it will look good etc.. Small clinics are expensive but one thing for sure is that both the consulting and operating surgeon is the same. A little more expensive but well quality is better than quantity isn't it?
> 
> 4) It's pretty tough for them to give you local price unless you go with a local who knows the market well... For the prices you guys are paying in big hospitals, the reason why its expensive its because you are paying for the in-house translator and the amount of advertisements they have to do to promote themselves. My classmate's sis works part time as an in-house translator and she is being paid a basic and also a commission for every sucessful patient. I don't know if it works for all hospitals though.
> 
> 5) LUCK. Honestly, I kid you not. You get it done at a hospital that is well known for nose/eyes whatever but yours might not turn out the way you want it to be. Some just have to get it done twice to get the right result. Pray hard and do good deeds!(haha, just kidding~)
> 
> Anyway I saw that someone was quoted 10,000usd to get their eyes and nose done? Sorry that is obviously rip off, locals can simply get double eyelids done at 600,000-800,000won and if you are gonna get the inner corner cut its probably 1.4mil to 1.6mil(together with double eyelid surgery)
> 
> All the best to those who will be coming to Korea to get surgery done~




woah...  Thanks for sharing, this is really interesting. Few clinics that i am consult with are asked me to send deposit for me get the surgery spot during winter season but i am not get them. So, i am not want to send deposit yet. It's like pushed the potential patient to get the surgery which you are not sure but if you are not want to get the surgery then don't need to make deposit. 

I think that it's true that korean clinics will charged or quoted  foreigner that high than local. Of  course more higher than local because you can not speak korean so there  will be some money for translator that help you. The translator are the  one who are will be with you during your visit at the clinic. 


I am totally agree that it's about  luck..  so some are lucky to get best result and some are not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, i think that it's back again. If you are want to get best result from plastic surgery then keep think positive about the surgery, know what to expect as well as prepared yourself to get incision by the knife.  Sounds scary.. If you think that you can be someone else or look like celebrity then think again before you going to under the knife because it's going to be like those girls who have bad result.  I think that it's corrective rather than changed your look completly to copy someone else is kind of like extreme. :wondering Keep realistic and know the limitation of your body. That's my opinion and what i am believe really, because look on these girls who get bad result are still not satisfied with the result so get another revision is make me sad because overall it is not cheap and also it's not easy like one night and then you will get good result so takes time to heal.


----------



## Sally92

X not allowed.


----------



## Lola Monet

*JW* online consultation
*Rhino: *4,500,000 - 5,000,000 won
*Full Face Fat Grafting:* 2,600,00


----------



## Lola Monet

magnoliams said:


> Thank you for your information. Do you get quotes ahead of time, and decide the clinic or you get a few quotes, arrange face to face consultation when you arrive Korea, then negotiate onsite and decide clinic to do surgery the next day? Where do you stay? Do you pay in credit card or cash? Do you go there alone?


Hi, 

I messaged JW and was quoted 4-5 mil won for rhinoplasty.
Did they give you an exact price?


----------



## Lola Monet

Lpl said:


> I am planning for to go korea in feb 2016
> 
> I was quoted by JW beauty
> USD $4300- $4700 for ptosis eyes- double eyelids correction incision method + EPI
> Alar reduction+bridge+bulbous tip correction quoted about USD$4500-$5500
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with JW beauty or any other clinics to recommend which is cheaper but good?
> And also they ask for a deposit for the surgery to secure the dates. Is it really necessary does anyone have experience that after consultation there is a long waiting time for surgery?


Hi Lpl,
I will be heading yo Seoul right after you in March for rhinoand fat grating. One of the clinics I'll be visiting is also JW. I don't have much advise to give, but would you mind sharing your's? 
Hope all is going well if you're in Korea now!


----------



## celinexx

A lot of good advice here. I also have a preference for smaller clinics with just one or a few doctors rather than the big establishments with dozens of doctors. 

Does anyone have a price quote for a procedure called "under ear jaw reduction" (a.k.a. minimal incision jaw reduction)? Also, can anyone tell me about some doctors/clinics that can speak some English, or have an English interpreter? Thanks!


----------



## Twotone510

celinexx said:


> A lot of good advice here. I also have a preference for smaller clinics with just one or a few doctors rather than the big establishments with dozens of doctors.
> 
> Does anyone have a price quote for a procedure called "under ear jaw reduction" (a.k.a. minimal incision jaw reduction)? Also, can anyone tell me about some doctors/clinics that can speak some English, or have an English interpreter? Thanks!


Unique has an English speaking consultant and their doctor speaks English too.


----------



## Jlalala

Dream: quoted 3.1mil for rhino (reduction of hump nose and to fix the tip) over Kakaotalk

This seems really reasonable to me since osteotomy usually costs more but I hope they don't up it when I consult in person...I also didn't request a surgeon at this point (plan on requesting Dr. Park)...


----------



## gemdrop

Daprs prices 

Nose:3300 usd (4 mil won)

Fat graft whole face: 2500 (3 mil won)

Just cheeks : 1250 (1.5 m)refill: 663 (800k)
Eyes outer corner: 830 (1m)

Aegyo: 660 (800k)

Lienjang:

Fat graft full: 830 (1m

Fat graft cheeks: 830 (1m)includes refill
Eyes outer corner : 414 (600k)


banobagi 
foreign price ~.~ 3000  Korean price 2000 full face wouldn't let us talk in Korean to the Korean line after they found out it's for a foreigner they make you call the other number the lady on that line speaks bad English and Korean I think she said she was Vietnamese .. I don't know but after this situation I won't bother to consult with them even though they were originally my first choice


----------



## Gantz

gemdrop said:


> Daprs prices
> 
> Nose:3300 usd (4 mil won)
> 
> Fat graft whole face: 2500 (3 mil won)
> 
> Just cheeks : 1250 (1.5 m)refill: 663 (800k)
> Eyes outer corner: 830 (1m)
> 
> Aegyo: 660 (800k)
> 
> Lienjang:
> 
> Fat graft full: 830 (1m
> 
> Fat graft cheeks: 830 (1m)includes refill
> Eyes outer corner : 414 (600k)
> 
> 
> banobagi
> foreign price ~.~ 3000  Korean price 2000 full face wouldn't let us talk in Korean to the Korean line after they found out it's for a foreigner they make you call the other number the lady on that line speaks bad English and Korean I think she said she was Vietnamese .. I don't know but after this situation I won't bother to consult with them even though they were originally my first choice


Thanks for the prices!

Do you plan on visiting Lienjang? Have you seen any reviews on them or know someone who got surgeries there?


----------



## gemdrop

My Korean friend researched it and their specialty is in fat grafting ^^" dont know too much else about it though


----------



## Lola Monet

Lola Monet said:


> Hi Lpl,
> I will be heading yo Seoul right after you in March for rhinoand fat grating. One of the clinics I'll be visiting is also JW. I don't have much advise to give, but would you mind sharing your's?
> Hope all is going well if you're in Korea now!


Huh, so we're going for the same exact thing. I had to push my trip back to March as Dr. Suh (specializes in rhino at JW ) wasn't available in Feb. and it seemed to be a little too close to plan for other clinics too. I only just started contacting them 2 weeks ago. 

From the online consultations I really like JW. Would you mind sharing what they quoted you?Also, would you mind sharing other clinics that are on your list? I've also messaged Regen, Cinderella, Banobagi, DARPS (no reply), and the Line.

Thanks!


----------



## gemdrop

Regen

Fat graft whole face: 2000 (2.5m)

Refill: 50-70% cheaper within 6 months

Fat graft just cheeks: ? No clear answer 

Aegyo: included in full face done with fat


----------



## itshelloeltiy

@veanine

I don't know. The price of procedures has fallen, but you need WAY more information than that to be able to actually say that "hospitals are losing more money the more foreign patient they take on," (the quote from the source of the article)


----------



## jiaxo

A quote I got via email from JW. Quite disappointed in the prices when I convert to KRW. Pretty sure DES costs approx the same here in Canada. 

"double eyelid incision method will cost roughly $2,000~$2,200
Epicanthoplasty will cost roughly $1,100~$1,200
Lateral canthoplasty will cost roughly $1,300~$1,500
-Rhinoplasty (I mentioned I was particularly interested in tip plasty + bridge) 
Rhinoplasty will cost roughly $4,700~$6,000 USD 
if you use by rib cartilage it will cost roughly $8,000~$10,000 USD
-acculift for cheek fat
It will cost roughly $2,000~$2,200 USD per parts"


----------



## monixtuma

jiaxo said:


> A quote I got via email from JW. Quite disappointed in the prices when I convert to KRW. Pretty sure DES costs approx the same here in Canada.
> 
> "double eyelid incision method will cost roughly $2,000~$2,200
> Epicanthoplasty will cost roughly $1,100~$1,200
> Lateral canthoplasty will cost roughly $1,300~$1,500
> -Rhinoplasty (I mentioned I was particularly interested in tip plasty + bridge)
> Rhinoplasty will cost roughly $4,700~$6,000 USD
> if you use by rib cartilage it will cost roughly $8,000~$10,000 USD
> -acculift for cheek fat
> It will cost roughly $2,000~$2,200 USD per parts"



Same as me. I was quoted for cheekbone reduction 6800-7800 USD by JW Clinic's consultant. But for the previous consultation, the consultant was quoted Rhinoplasty for 5,500,000 KRW. I think it's better to paid in KRW rather USD. 

There is some clinics who are give me estimated prices for example 
11.000.000 KRW (11.000 USD) for Breast augmentation at ID Hospital. You gonna be kidding me. How could be that high ? It's started point, so could be higher. -_-")> What's the poin ?


----------



## jiaxo

monixtuma said:


> Same as me. I was quoted for cheekbone reduction 6800-7800 USD by JW Clinic's consultant. But for the previous consultation, the consultant was quoted Rhinoplasty for 5,500,000 KRW. I think it's better to paid in KRW rather USD.
> 
> There is some clinics who are give me estimated prices for example
> 11.000.000 KRW (11.000 USD) for Breast augmentation at ID Hospital. You gonna be kidding me. How could be that high ? It's started point, so could be higher. -_-")> What's the poin ?





That price is absolutely hilarious! And their service/reputation is not even that good to begin with.


----------



## turnerdhr

itshelloeltiy said:


> @veanine
> 
> I don't know. The price of procedures has fallen, but you need WAY more information than that to be able to actually say that "hospitals are losing more money the more foreign patient they take on," (the quote from the source of the article)



Also, please WATCH OUT for SUPER PUSHY English/Chinese language coordinators.

You don't need to place a deposit to "book the surgeon" in advance.  That seems quite aggressive marketing sales tactics. 

My US$400 deposit was confiscated because i decided not to go ahead with my surgery at this "somewhat of a brand-name" hospital.  I finally decided to go to a smaller clinic that didn't market to foreigners on recommendation from a Korean friend who works as a producer in the media industry here in Seoul.  I changed my mind as I felt i was being forced to have surgery too quickly immediately after consultation.

Ridiculous and embarrassing that a seemingly successful hospital has to resort to such uncouth tactics to make a couple of dollars in sales at the end of a day.


----------



## itshelloeltiy

@turnerdhr

I disagree. I think it is standard for any medical procedure, regardless of whether it is plastic surgery, to have deposits. My dad had to pay a deposit for his torn tendon surgery in a hospital.  I had to pay a deposit for my braces. 

Since it's not out of necessity, people going through elective plastic surgery are probably even more likely to experience second thoughts and change their mind at the last moment. It would be a huge waste of money for the clinic to have the operating room, nurses and doctors all set up there and for a patient to change their mind and not go. 

That is the whole point of a deposit. You pay the deposit and they know that since you've already partly paid for the procedure, there is a greater chance of you coming.

Also what do you mean your 400USD deposit was confiscated because you decided not to go ahead? That is the whole point of deposits!! Don't put down a deposit with a clinic if you weren't 100% sure you were going to go with them! You gave them your money, and they kept it since THAT IS THEIR JOB. 

Deposits are NOT 'marketing sales tactics'. They're the logistics of getting surgery.


----------



## turnerdhr

Soyoungee said:


> I agree with the poster above that deposits are standard practice. However, laws in Korea require them to refund you the full amount minus 10%. That was illegal of them to not give it back to you unless you canceled on the day of surgery.



I had a very rushed consultation with them, was told to quickly pay the deposit to secure the space, and then was scheduled to have the procedures the very next day.

I have just visited and spoken to the Gangnam Tourist Centre for Cosmetic Surgery (next to the large Hyundai Department Store) and you are right about the 10%.  I will be paying them a visit on Tuesday before I leave to get some of my money back.  It's the principle that matters. 

btw, relatively speaking, in Singapore, and any such nonsense by any clinics will be immediately reported to the SMC in Singapore.  I don't suppose Korea has any lesser ethical standards than Singapore or we'll all be in trouble.  Furthermore, i never signed any papers or was shown any sort of documents stating the forfeit of my deposit.  They just said "sorry" no refund.    

If that clinic has attitudes like this, you can just imagine how the founder and staff runs their operations internally and how they could care less about patients rights.

A loss of US$400 is pretty cheap compared to what could have happened to me in the long run if i had gone ahead with my procedures, which were pretty extensive.


----------



## mallmuffin

Please, please please don't ever put a deposit in the hospital. Just let them know you are going to a few hospitals to consult and will make up your mind by a certain day. I wish I could help you girls who have gotten your deposit confiscated, urghhh. Getting plastic surgery done should be something that is not worrisome( besides the major surgery and recovery process) I feel like hospitals should be professional enough to make you feel like they are helping you to achieve what you want and not just straight up looking at how much money you can offer.

PS: If they ever ask you for a consultation fee in case you don't get surgery done with them, its usually between 5,000won to 10,000 won (approx. 4-8usd), beats paying a deposit and NOT getting it back.

** Usually money hungry big hospitals would GIVE you time to think about it, you don't even have to call them to let them know your answer, they would get back with you within the day to see if you are gonna get surgery done with them. 

** NEVER appear as if you are desperate to get it done, I mean just tell them your problems and what you want to get done. Big hospitals would push unnecessary procedures for you, YOU should know what is best for you, listen to your own voice. Remember why you came to Korea for, to get your eyes done/nose bridge etc.. Get what has to be done first and when you feel like "oh maybe the doctor is right I would look better if I cut my eyes bigger, if I shave my jaws etc, DO IT LATER. This needs to be stressed on so much, even korean actresses get works done bit by bit, the results are more natural.

** Usually when you pay a deposit, they don't issue any form or receipt or proof. No point in quarrelling with them....


----------



## miso soup

(Advertising) &#9829; saeeolgul! Let me love &#9829;

Yes 2016
A new face
Dreaming a new start
For everyone
Cheap benefits!

&#9312;360 eyes molding
Burial &#8361; 490,000
Buried + front / rear teuim &#8361; 1,190,000

&#9313;360 also Rhinoplasty
+ Sassy nose &#8361; 1,390,000

&#9314;360 also facial contours
Clown &#8361; 2,500,000
&#8361; 3,500,000 square jaw

&#9315;360 also breast
Round breasts &#8361; 4,500,000
Drip chest &#8361; 5,500,000

&#9316;360 also fat graft
Full Face Transplant local &#8361; 890,000

Petit also &#9317;360 molding
Contour injections twice &#8361; 250,000
Nose filler &#8361; 180,000
&#8361; 100,000 square jaw botox
Contour + co-filler injections twice &#8361; 400,000
+ Kotbol nose filler injections reduced &#8361; 230,000

&#8251; After consultations during the day of booking Gift

Customer Center: 1577-8766
Unsubscribe: Home> does not receive the message
Share a message to a friend

Received the msg from Regen &#9757;&#127995;&#65039;
I translated to English.


----------



## Gantz

miso soup said:


> (Advertising) &#9829; saeeolgul! Let me love &#9829;
> 
> Yes 2016
> A new face
> Dreaming a new start
> For everyone
> Cheap benefits!
> 
> &#9312;360 eyes molding
> Burial &#8361; 490,000
> Buried + front / rear teuim &#8361; 1,190,000
> 
> &#9313;360 also Rhinoplasty
> + Sassy nose &#8361; 1,390,000
> 
> &#9314;360 also facial contours
> Clown &#8361; 2,500,000
> &#8361; 3,500,000 square jaw
> 
> &#9315;360 also breast
> Round breasts &#8361; 4,500,000
> Drip chest &#8361; 5,500,000
> 
> &#9316;360 also fat graft
> Full Face Transplant local &#8361; 890,000
> 
> Petit also &#9317;360 molding
> Contour injections twice &#8361; 250,000
> Nose filler &#8361; 180,000
> &#8361; 100,000 square jaw botox
> Contour + co-filler injections twice &#8361; 400,000
> + Kotbol nose filler injections reduced &#8361; 230,000
> 
> &#8251; After consultations during the day of booking Gift
> 
> Customer Center: 1577-8766
> Unsubscribe: Home> does not receive the message
> Share a message to a friend
> 
> Received the msg from Regen &#9757;&#127995;&#65039;
> I translated to English.


Thanks Miso Soup! Yum haha

If you have the invoice could you post it as well? It could be used for bargaining!!


----------



## lovelet

miso soup said:


> (Advertising) &#9829; saeeolgul! Let me love &#9829;
> 
> Yes 2016
> A new face
> Dreaming a new start
> For everyone
> Cheap benefits!
> 
> &#9312;360 eyes molding
> Burial &#8361; 490,000
> Buried + front / rear teuim &#8361; 1,190,000
> 
> &#9313;360 also Rhinoplasty
> + Sassy nose &#8361; 1,390,000
> 
> &#9314;360 also facial contours
> Clown &#8361; 2,500,000
> &#8361; 3,500,000 square jaw
> 
> &#9315;360 also breast
> Round breasts &#8361; 4,500,000
> Drip chest &#8361; 5,500,000
> 
> &#9316;360 also fat graft
> Full Face Transplant local &#8361; 890,000
> 
> Petit also &#9317;360 molding
> Contour injections twice &#8361; 250,000
> Nose filler &#8361; 180,000
> &#8361; 100,000 square jaw botox
> Contour + co-filler injections twice &#8361; 400,000
> + Kotbol nose filler injections reduced &#8361; 230,000
> 
> &#8251; After consultations during the day of booking Gift
> 
> Customer Center: 1577-8766
> Unsubscribe: Home> does not receive the message
> Share a message to a friend
> 
> Received the msg from Regen &#9757;&#55356;&#57339;&#65039;
> I translated to English.


OMG, i just got quoted by Regen
Cost for breast augmentation 8,000,000~15,000,000 KRW. 
Full face fat graft 4,000,000 KRW.
Rhinoplasty 4,500,000~7,500,000 KRW. 
Alar reduction 800,000~1,500,000 KRW. 
Eyelid surgery 1,500,000~3,500,000 KRW.
WHATT?!
do you have the email they sent you?


----------



## Muffan

Hello, I guess this is where I first announce " I'm new to Pruse " 

Anyhoo, I emailed Cinderella Plastic Surgery last night and was shocked that I got a response in 30 mins after pressing send.  

V-line ( drastic change ) = 13,000,000 KRW 

Cheek bone reduction = 7,000,000 KRW

Rhinoplasty -Tip plasty + Osteotomy 
Rhinoplasty = 2,300,000 KRW
Osteotomy = 1,500,000 KRW 
Tip Plasty = 2,300,000 KRW 

Full face fat graft = 3,800,000 KRW

Breast Augmentation 
Round = 10,000,000 KRW
Tear drop = 15,000,000  KRW 

Brow Lift = 4,000,000 KRW - 6,500,000 KRW 

Total = 43,900,000 KRW ( roughly  $43,900 ) HOOOOLLLLLLLLYYY ~ Thats a lot ... 

Anyways, Stephanie Theodore ( girl whom responded to me ) ended the email saying that these were basic email prices and that they vary in real life depending on my conditions and what I may and may not actually need done. She also stated that " surgeries can be stacked and discounted depending on the individuals situation ". 

I emailed Dream as well just this morning,though, so I am still awaiting for their pricing and suggestions. 

These email(s) are also based off of photos I sent for I guess a more accurate estimate ? Has anyone actually ever gone to Cinderella ? or know anyone who has, and not just for eyes since i'm caucasian (white) and don't require that procedure.


----------



## Jlalala

Muffan said:


> Hello, I guess this is where I first announce " I'm new to Pruse "
> 
> Anyhoo, I emailed Cinderella Plastic Surgery last night and was shocked that I got a response in 30 mins after pressing send.
> 
> V-line ( drastic change ) = 13,000,000 KRW
> 
> Cheek bone reduction = 7,000,000 KRW
> 
> Rhinoplasty -Tip plasty + Osteotomy
> Rhinoplasty = 2,300,000 KRW
> Osteotomy = 1,500,000 KRW
> Tip Plasty = 2,300,000 KRW
> 
> Full face fat graft = 3,800,000 KRW
> 
> Breast Augmentation
> Round = 10,000,000 KRW
> Tear drop = 15,000,000  KRW
> 
> Brow Lift = 4,000,000 KRW - 6,500,000 KRW
> 
> Total = 43,900,000 KRW ( roughly  $43,900 ) HOOOOLLLLLLLLYYY ~ Thats a lot ...
> 
> Anyways, Stephanie Theodore ( girl whom responded to me ) ended the email saying that these were basic email prices and that they vary in real life depending on my conditions and what I may and may not actually need done. She also stated that " surgeries can be stacked and discounted depending on the individuals situation ".
> 
> I emailed Dream as well just this morning,though, so I am still awaiting for their pricing and suggestions.
> 
> These email(s) are also based off of photos I sent for I guess a more accurate estimate ? Has anyone actually ever gone to Cinderella ? or know anyone who has, and not just for eyes since i'm caucasian (white) and don't require that procedure.



I don't know about Cinderella, but I'm caucasian and I just got my nose done at dream. It was 3.9 mil for dorsal hump removal, osteotomy, and tipplasty.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Anyone have any prices on Regen for V line/jaw/zygoma/facial contouring? I will look through thread also ^^


----------



## Muffan

Jlalala said:


> I don't know about Cinderella, but I'm caucasian and I just got my nose done at dream. It was 3.9 mil for dorsal hump removal, osteotomy, and tipplasty.



I still haven't heard back from dream.. but thats a really decent price for the 3. 

Was that a bargained down price or the original estimate ?


----------



## Nikki_AA

BTW. to let you all feel even worst of the comparison between locals and foreigners price. i was told that a breast augmentation cost only 5k to 6k SGD dollars in korea. i consulted with Bong Bong which is popular in korea and they gave me quotation of 15k usd to 18k usd. KID U NOT i have the email with me!!! OMG


----------



## treppenwitz

mallmuffin said:


> Read through this entire thread and I feel bad that some of you got ripped off here...  This is seriously an issue in Korea. I'm here for studies and have accompanied a lot of my chinese/korean classmates when they go for consultation. Just a heads up for you guys.
> 
> 1) Try to avoid big hospitals. Just because they have nice B&A or real stories, it doesn't mean that you will end up like them (everyone has a different base to start with) It's not an inside story but most Koreans know that big hospitals have many operating surgeons and the one that you consulted with is not necessary the one that will be doing the surgery for you, it might be a trainee surgeon. Since I have been in Korea for awhile, trust me the big hospitals do have a lot of customers but do you know that just last year a bunch of chinese patients went on a strike in myeongdong because of failed surgery (unbalance zygoma/jaw reduction/etc) and the hospitals were reluctant to do anything about it?
> ps: Not trying to say big hospitals are bad, just be careful.
> 
> 2) Don't pay deposit or whatever they tell you to secure a surgery date. Make plans to visit as many hospitals and narrow down those that you think fits what you are looking to do. Once you put a deposit, its not gonna come back.
> 
> 3) I have to say this, small vs big well known hospitals. Small ones are precise and they care about how YOU look rather than how much money you will spend, they won't recommend you to do unnecessary procedures to your face. Instead big hospitals will recommend you to add on this and that blah blah how it will look good etc.. Small clinics are expensive but one thing for sure is that both the consulting and operating surgeon is the same. A little more expensive but well quality is better than quantity isn't it?
> 
> 4) It's pretty tough for them to give you local price unless you go with a local who knows the market well... For the prices you guys are paying in big hospitals, the reason why its expensive its because you are paying for the in-house translator and the amount of advertisements they have to do to promote themselves. My classmate's sis works part time as an in-house translator and she is being paid a basic and also a commission for every sucessful patient. I don't know if it works for all hospitals though.
> 
> 5) LUCK. Honestly, I kid you not. You get it done at a hospital that is well known for nose/eyes whatever but yours might not turn out the way you want it to be. Some just have to get it done twice to get the right result. Pray hard and do good deeds!(haha, just kidding~)
> 
> Anyway I saw that someone was quoted 10,000usd to get their eyes and nose done? Sorry that is obviously rip off, locals can simply get double eyelids done at 600,000-800,000won and if you are gonna get the inner corner cut its probably 1.4mil to 1.6mil(together with double eyelid surgery)
> 
> All the best to those who will be coming to Korea to get surgery done~


Really good advise here. 

I want to add that you should research the individual doctors in addition to the hospitals, if you are able to. I went to Braun for my first time and had a Korean friend translate for me. He was able to get me Korean pricing of 4,000,000 won for nose (silicon + cartilage tip) + eyes (non-incision). And that's with the name partner doctor, Dr. Kim who is apparently known for his nose jobs.

Yet still, it didn't go well for me. My nose didn't heal properly and wouldn't stop bleeding. Apparently it happens to 1 in 1000 people. Two of the scariest weeks of my life. I thought I would never heal. Anyway, once it finally healed, I couldn't get used to it, even though I got crazy amount of compliments. I thought it was too high, too fake. 

So, 9 months later, I went back and Dr. Kim fixed it for free. This time the healing process took less than a week. Except my current nose looks not too different from my old, pre-surgery nose, haha.

Debating if I should go back and do my nose a third time. This time at a small, nose-specialty clinic, like Coco Line, but I really don't know if I have it in me to take another big gamble. 

I speak a little Chinese and stayed at a Chinese-owned recovery center that was $50-$60/night and provided transportation to and from the hospitals. It was nice to be around other girls who were going through the same. I sure learned a lot about different doctors, hospitals, and surgeries.


----------



## wrenji

coldwater02 said:


> Really good advise here.
> 
> I want to add that you should research the individual doctors in addition to the hospitals, if you are able to. I went to Braun for my first time and had a Korean friend translate for me. He was able to get me Korean pricing of 4,000,000 won for nose (silicon + cartilage tip) + eyes (non-incision). And that's with the name partner doctor, Dr. Kim who is apparently known for his nose jobs.
> 
> Yet still, it didn't go well for me. My nose didn't heal properly and wouldn't stop bleeding. Apparently it happens to 1 in 1000 people. Two of the scariest weeks of my life. I thought I would never heal. Anyway, once it finally healed, I couldn't get used to it, even though I got crazy amount of compliments. I thought it was too high, too fake.
> 
> So, 9 months later, I went back and Dr. Kim fixed it for free. This time the healing process took less than a week. Except my current nose looks not too different from my old, pre-surgery nose, haha.
> 
> Debating if I should go back and do my nose a third time. This time at a small, nose-specialty clinic, like Coco Line, but I really don't know if I have it in me to take another big gamble.
> 
> I speak a little Chinese and stayed at a Chinese-owned recovery center that was $50-$60/night and provided transportation to and from the hospitals. It was nice to be around other girls who were going through the same. I sure learned a lot about different doctors, hospitals, and surgeries.


That is a really good deal you got. Totally agree surgery is no guarantee even with the most well known doctors can make mistakes and then there is also our immune system and how we heal. I had a tough time when I was healing from my nose because it was very long and pointy at first and my smile (still is) weird. I look like a cat when I smile. But luckily had many nice pf peeps who experienced the same as me and assured me it was normal for the type of nose surgery I did


----------



## odnok

mallmuffin said:


> Read through this entire thread and I feel bad that some of you got ripped off here...  This is seriously an issue in Korea. I'm here for studies and have accompanied a lot of my chinese/korean classmates when they go for consultation. Just a heads up for you guys.
> 
> 1) Try to avoid big hospitals. Just because they have nice B&A or real stories, it doesn't mean that you will end up like them (everyone has a different base to start with) It's not an inside story but most Koreans know that big hospitals have many operating surgeons and the one that you consulted with is not necessary the one that will be doing the surgery for you, it might be a trainee surgeon. Since I have been in Korea for awhile, trust me the big hospitals do have a lot of customers but do you know that just last year a bunch of chinese patients went on a strike in myeongdong because of failed surgery (unbalance zygoma/jaw reduction/etc) and the hospitals were reluctant to do anything about it?
> ps: Not trying to say big hospitals are bad, just be careful.
> 
> 2) Don't pay deposit or whatever they tell you to secure a surgery date. Make plans to visit as many hospitals and narrow down those that you think fits what you are looking to do. Once you put a deposit, its not gonna come back.
> 
> 3) I have to say this, small vs big well known hospitals. Small ones are precise and they care about how YOU look rather than how much money you will spend, they won't recommend you to do unnecessary procedures to your face. Instead big hospitals will recommend you to add on this and that blah blah how it will look good etc.. Small clinics are expensive but one thing for sure is that both the consulting and operating surgeon is the same. A little more expensive but well quality is better than quantity isn't it?
> 
> 4) It's pretty tough for them to give you local price unless you go with a local who knows the market well... For the prices you guys are paying in big hospitals, the reason why its expensive its because you are paying for the in-house translator and the amount of advertisements they have to do to promote themselves. My classmate's sis works part time as an in-house translator and she is being paid a basic and also a commission for every sucessful patient. I don't know if it works for all hospitals though.
> 
> 5) LUCK. Honestly, I kid you not. You get it done at a hospital that is well known for nose/eyes whatever but yours might not turn out the way you want it to be. Some just have to get it done twice to get the right result. Pray hard and do good deeds!(haha, just kidding~)
> 
> Anyway I saw that someone was quoted 10,000usd to get their eyes and nose done? Sorry that is obviously rip off, locals can simply get double eyelids done at 600,000-800,000won and if you are gonna get the inner corner cut its probably 1.4mil to 1.6mil(together with double eyelid surgery)
> 
> All the best to those who will be coming to Korea to get surgery done~


Hey! 
I've been researching a lot and checked if the doctors are qualified however you say that big companies are sort of bad. To research and not completely reply on purse form do you have other sites that I can go to find the right clinic for rhinoplasty and chin surgery?


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

mallmuffin said:


> Read through this entire thread and I feel bad that some of you got ripped off here...  This is seriously an issue in Korea. I'm here for studies and have accompanied a lot of my chinese/korean classmates when they go for consultation. Just a heads up for you guys.
> 
> 1) Try to avoid big hospitals. Just because they have nice B&A or real stories, it doesn't mean that you will end up like them (everyone has a different base to start with) It's not an inside story but most Koreans know that big hospitals have many operating surgeons and the one that you consulted with is not necessary the one that will be doing the surgery for you, it might be a trainee surgeon. Since I have been in Korea for awhile, trust me the big hospitals do have a lot of customers but do you know that just last year a bunch of chinese patients went on a strike in myeongdong because of failed surgery (unbalance zygoma/jaw reduction/etc) and the hospitals were reluctant to do anything about it?
> ps: Not trying to say big hospitals are bad, just be careful.
> 
> 2) Don't pay deposit or whatever they tell you to secure a surgery date. Make plans to visit as many hospitals and narrow down those that you think fits what you are looking to do. Once you put a deposit, its not gonna come back.
> 
> 3) I have to say this, small vs big well known hospitals. Small ones are precise and they care about how YOU look rather than how much money you will spend, they won't recommend you to do unnecessary procedures to your face. Instead big hospitals will recommend you to add on this and that blah blah how it will look good etc.. Small clinics are expensive but one thing for sure is that both the consulting and operating surgeon is the same. A little more expensive but well quality is better than quantity isn't it?
> 
> 4) It's pretty tough for them to give you local price unless you go with a local who knows the market well... For the prices you guys are paying in big hospitals, the reason why its expensive its because you are paying for the in-house translator and the amount of advertisements they have to do to promote themselves. My classmate's sis works part time as an in-house translator and she is being paid a basic and also a commission for every sucessful patient. I don't know if it works for all hospitals though.
> 
> 5) LUCK. Honestly, I kid you not. You get it done at a hospital that is well known for nose/eyes whatever but yours might not turn out the way you want it to be. Some just have to get it done twice to get the right result. Pray hard and do good deeds!(haha, just kidding~)
> 
> Anyway I saw that someone was quoted 10,000usd to get their eyes and nose done? Sorry that is obviously rip off, locals can simply get double eyelids done at 600,000-800,000won and if you are gonna get the inner corner cut its probably 1.4mil to 1.6mil(together with double eyelid surgery)
> 
> All the best to those who will be coming to Korea to get surgery done~



Thank you ^^ v good post! How do I find a small surgery that is good as a foreigner though?  Maybe I will start thread


----------



## krystalteng1989

Thank you so much for the prices!


----------



## Viiviivii

Sodium said:


> Grand - Local price
> Double Eyelid : W690,000
> Canthoplasty (epi, upper epi, lower, lateral)  : W200,000
> Double Eyelid Revision : W800,000
> Breast : W4,500,000
> Nose (bridge only) : W990,000
> Zygoma : W3,000,000
> Mandible : W3,000,000
> 
> ID - Local Price
> Non-incisional Ptosis : W1,200,000
> Non-incisional Double eyelid : W450,000
> Zygoma : W2,000,000
> Mandible : W3,500,000
> Natural adhesion double eyelid : W1,300,000
> Nose (implant and tip) : W1,500,000
> Non-incisional with option of epi or lateral cantho or lower cantho or nose filler or aegyo filler + botox or ptosis correction : W1,000,000
> Tear drop breast : W4,000,000



Hi Sodium,

Following are the quotation provided by docfinder korea:

For ID  :
Zygoma reduction : 7 million krw
Angular jaw correction : 7 million krw
Non incision double eyelid : 1.5 million KRW or Non incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 2.5 million KRW

For Banobagi:
Non incision double eyelid : 2.09 million KRW
Zygoma reduction : 6.6 million krw
Angular jaw correction : 6.6~7.7 million krw

I have already registered my particulars with both of the clinics through docfinder korea. Do you think it will be possible for me to go alone without docfinder korea and bargain for their local price if I bring a  Korean friend along?


----------



## Viiviivii

Sodium said:


> Girin:
> Medial, lateral and horizontal, canthoplasty + incisional ptosis - 3,000,000
> 7mm lateral canthoplasty with horizontal canthoplasty - 1,500,000
> zygoma + square jaw - 9,000,000
> Zygoma + vline + square jaw - 11,000,000 + accu 1,000,000
> (another) Zygoma + square jaw - 9,000,000
> 
> View:
> Breast augmentation teardrop implant 315cc - 9,000,000
> Horizontal and lateral canthoplasty + nose bridge filler - 1,800,000
> Breast augmentation textured round implant - 6,000,000
> Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty - 10,000,000 + silicone frontal cheekbone implant - 2,000,000 + Paranasal implants - 1,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing on April31
> 
> Banobagi:
> Zygoma + Square jaw + sliding genioplasty + nose (ear cartilage tip and silicone bridge) + forehead silicone implant - 15,000,000
> Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant + cat surgery (implant on philtrum) + forehead fat graft - 12,500,000
> Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant - 12,000,000
> 2-jaw + zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty - 18,000,000
> Breast augmentation 300cc teardrop implant - 7,000,000
> Zygoma + square jaw + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant - 11,000,000 + ptosis + medial canthoplasty - 3,500,000 + nostril reduction - 1,100,000
> Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + teeth alignment - 18,500,000
> Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + paranasal implant + incisional double eyelid + medial and lateral canthoplasty + ear cartilage tip and silicone bridge nose + forehead fat graft - 17,500,000
> Square jaw + zygoma + sliding genioplasty + forehead fat graft + nose revision - 15,000,000



Hi Sodium,

May I ask where did you get the Banobagi quotation from?
If it was send to you by email, could provide me a screenshot so that I can use it to bargain.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

Viiviivii said:


> Hi Sodium,
> 
> Following are the quotation provided by docfinder korea:
> 
> For ID  :
> Zygoma reduction : 7 million krw
> Angular jaw correction : 7 million krw
> Non incision double eyelid : 1.5 million KRW or Non incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 2.5 million KRW
> 
> For Banobagi:
> Non incision double eyelid : 2.09 million KRW
> Zygoma reduction : 6.6 million krw
> Angular jaw correction : 6.6~7.7 million krw
> 
> I have already registered my particulars with both of the clinics through docfinder korea. Do you think it will be possible for me to go alone without docfinder korea and bargain for their local price if I bring a  Korean friend along?



Those are good prices, though I have heard horror stories from ID. Thank you for them

Do you know if Banobagi is a small or large clinic? ^^


----------



## starofall

Hi guys and girls.

So I have been a silence reader for awhile now.
Wanted to create a separate thread on this but I have no post count 

Anyway hope it's not too OOT.

So what is the normal price one should expect in Korea to not consider getting rip off for
Nose filler
Botox for square Jaw

So far I have check with JW and their prices are as follow

Restylane (3-6mths) 1cc - 60,000
Cleviel (2yrs) 1cc 700,000
Artefill (permanent) 1cc - 1,500,000

Botox v line - 400,000

Do you think the price is reasonable?
Also couldn't find must inform on filler and botox in Korea.
If anyone have any recommendation I would be grateful ^^


----------



## winneek

JessicaCorbyn said:


> Those are good prices, though I have heard horror stories from ID. Thank you for them
> 
> Do you know if Banobagi is a small or large clinic? ^^


hey jessicacorbyn,

i'm thinking of having a rhinoplasty. when r u going to korea?


----------



## missj93

This is what I was quoted from jay from JW (contacted via kakao) 

For the nose I would like to recommend rhinoplasty by using of silicone implants to raise the height of your nasal bridge+Humpectomy to improve humps on your nose+tip plasty by using of your nose or ear cartilage to make more defined tip+alar reduction 
it will cost roughly $5,300~$6,300 USD
for the eyes i would like to recommend ptosis correction which it will improve your sleepy look and uneven eyelid by enhancing your upper eyelid muscles
it will cost roughly $3,300~$3,700 USD
for the sliding genio it will cost roughly $8,500 USD

And when I asked him if there was a discount for multiple surgeries, he said maybe 15%


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

winneek said:


> hey jessicacorbyn,
> 
> i'm thinking of having a rhinoplasty. when r u going to korea?



Summer, hbu? Do you have any clinics listed yet? ^^


----------



## winneek

JessicaCorbyn said:


> Summer, hbu? Do you have any clinics listed yet? ^^


at the moment i'm looking for surgeons in taiwan and i'm also considering korea. I can only make it after summer so still have time for research.


----------



## lovecert

Sliding genio should be around 4500usd max


----------



## palsdottr

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum, thought I'd post the quotes I got from DocFinder. I'm going for liposuction (arms, thigh, tummy, hips. Fat transfer to either breasts or butt); if anyone has recommendations for which clinic is well known for lipo, please let me know! It's too bad 365MC does not (I've been told that they're liposuction specialists and only do lipo. They're an obesity clinic; gastric bypass, weight management, etc. 

From what I've read, it seems wise to avoid ID. My older sister just came back after doing her liposuction (abdomen & back/under breast) from The Line. I noticed that the price difference between The Line and the clinics I've posted is quite jarring! (TL being way cheaper) I have read all of the posts on the Negative Clinics Experiences thread and decided not to try The Line. But I haven't found a thread that discusses a lot of lipo (except on the chin), so maybe this'll help some of us who's interested.


Banobagi (8~17% discount)
Liposuction arm 4.18 mil KRW*
Liposuction thigh 6.38 mil KRW
Liposuction calves 4.4 mil KRW
Liposuction back 7.15 mil KRW
Liposuction tummy + love handle 9.35 mil krw
Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
Entire body liposuction : 27.5 mil krw
Breast 12.1 mil(tear drop) / 10.45 million KRW(round)
Fat graft 9.9 mil krw
Incision double eyelid : 2.2 million KRW
Rhinoplasty : 4.95 mil krw 
Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.05 mil KRW
Fat graft on whole face : 3.3 mil krw(1 time, + 1.5 mil : 2nd time)*
Genioplasty : 6.05 mil krw
Chin implant : 3.85~4.4 mil krw

*
Cinderella (8~15 % discount)
Incision double eyelid : 2.5~3 million KRW
Rhinoplasty : 4.6 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.1 mil KRW *
Fat graft on whole face : 3.8 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
Genioplasty : 6.5 mil krw 
Chin implant : 3 mil krw
Liposuction arm 3.5 mil KRW*
Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
Liposuction calves 3.5 mil KRW
Liposuction tummy+love handle 8 mil KRW
Liposuction hip line 4.5 mil KRW


ID Hospital (8~12% discount)
Liposuction arm 4 mil KRW*
Liposuction thigh 7 mil KRW
Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
Liposuction back 6.2 mil KRW
Liposuction tummy 6.2 mil krw
Liposuction lovehandle 4 mil krw
Entire body liposuction : 23 mil krw *
Breast11 mil krw(tear drop), 9.5 million KRW(round)
Fat graft 12 mil
Incision double eyelid : 2.5 million KRW
Rhinoplasty : 5 mil krw 
Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5.5 mil KRW*
Fat graft on whole face : 4 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
Genioplasty : 5.5~7 mil krw 
Chin implant : 4 mil krw

**
Clinic D : DA Clinic (10~30% discount)
Liposuction arm 2 mil KRW*
Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
Liposuction back 3 mil KRW
Liposuction tummy + love handle 9 mil KRW
Liposuction hip line 4 mil KRW*

*
Clinic E : JW Clinic (8~12% discount)
Liposuction arm 3.7 mil KRW*
Liposuction thigh 6.6 mil KRW
Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
Liposuction back 6 mil KRW
Liposuction tummy + love handle 7.3 mil KRW
Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
Entire body liposuction : 26~ mil krw*
Breast 9~11 mil krw(tear drop), 8.7 million KRW(round type)
Breast (tear drop) + Fat graft 15.3 mil krw
Fat graft 7.3 mil krw
Incision double eyelid : 2.42 million KRW
Rhinoplasty : 4.4 mil krw 
Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5~5.5 mil KRW*
Fat graft on whole face : 3.2 mil krw(1 time, + 1.65 mil : 2nd time)
Genioplasty : 6.4 mil krw 
Chin implant : 3.3 mil krw

*
Clinic F : 365 MC (0~5% discount)
Liposuction arm 4.4 mil KRW
Liposuction thigh + hip line 6.38 mil KRW 
Liposuction thigh + whole hips 8.36 mil KRW
Liposuction calves 3.1 mil KRW
Liposuction back 5.06 mil KRW (+ Liposuction bra line: 1.98 mil KRW)
Liposuction tummy + love handle 5.06 mil KRW

These were given to me exactly a week ago. They did endorse/offer Regen, but later e-mailed me that they've been having a "big malpractice" case (lawsuit maybe?) for the last two weeks and I guess have dropped them. I've been trying to find out what happened, but everyone seems to be tight-lipped :s

Oh, I don't know if this is worth noting, but all of these clinics, except Cinderella only offers traditional lipo. I personally only want water-jet, so I've decided on Cinderella. But again, it's not final yet, I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice or info! ;D


----------



## fera88

palsdottr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, thought I'd post the quotes I got from DocFinder. I'm going for liposuction (arms, thigh, tummy, hips. Fat transfer to either breasts or butt); if anyone has recommendations for which clinic is well known for lipo, please let me know! It's too bad 365MC does not (I've been told that they're liposuction specialists and only do lipo. They're an obesity clinic; gastric bypass, weight management, etc.
> 
> From what I've read, it seems wise to avoid ID. My older sister just came back after doing her liposuction (abdomen & back/under breast) from The Line. I noticed that the price difference between The Line and the clinics I've posted is quite jarring! (TL being way cheaper) I have read all of the posts on the Negative Clinics Experiences thread and decided not to try The Line. But I haven't found a thread that discusses a lot of lipo (except on the chin), so maybe this'll help some of us who's interested.
> 
> 
> Banobagi (8~17% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4.18 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6.38 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 4.4 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 7.15 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9.35 mil krw
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> Entire body liposuction : 27.5 mil krw
> Breast 12.1 mil(tear drop) / 10.45 million KRW(round)
> Fat graft 9.9 mil krw
> Incision double eyelid : 2.2 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.95 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.05 mil KRW
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.3 mil krw(1 time, + 1.5 mil : 2nd time)*
> Genioplasty : 6.05 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3.85~4.4 mil krw
> 
> *
> Cinderella (8~15 % discount)
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5~3 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.6 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.1 mil KRW *
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.8 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> Genioplasty : 6.5 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3 mil krw
> Liposuction arm 3.5 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3.5 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy+love handle 8 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4.5 mil KRW
> 
> 
> ID Hospital (8~12% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 7 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 6.2 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy 6.2 mil krw
> Liposuction lovehandle 4 mil krw
> Entire body liposuction : 23 mil krw *
> Breast11 mil krw(tear drop), 9.5 million KRW(round)
> Fat graft 12 mil
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 5 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5.5 mil KRW*
> Fat graft on whole face : 4 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> Genioplasty : 5.5~7 mil krw
> Chin implant : 4 mil krw
> 
> **
> Clinic D : DA Clinic (10~30% discount)
> Liposuction arm 2 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4 mil KRW*
> 
> *
> Clinic E : JW Clinic (8~12% discount)
> Liposuction arm 3.7 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6.6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 7.3 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> Entire body liposuction : 26~ mil krw*
> Breast 9~11 mil krw(tear drop), 8.7 million KRW(round type)
> Breast (tear drop) + Fat graft 15.3 mil krw
> Fat graft 7.3 mil krw
> Incision double eyelid : 2.42 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.4 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5~5.5 mil KRW*
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.2 mil krw(1 time, + 1.65 mil : 2nd time)
> Genioplasty : 6.4 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3.3 mil krw
> 
> *
> Clinic F : 365 MC (0~5% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4.4 mil KRW
> Liposuction thigh + hip line 6.38 mil KRW
> Liposuction thigh + whole hips 8.36 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3.1 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 5.06 mil KRW (+ Liposuction bra line: 1.98 mil KRW)
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 5.06 mil KRW
> 
> These were given to me exactly a week ago. They did endorse/offer Regen, but later e-mailed me that they've been having a "big malpractice" case (lawsuit maybe?) for the last two weeks and I guess have dropped them. I've been trying to find out what happened, but everyone seems to be tight-lipped :s
> 
> Oh, I don't know if this is worth noting, but all of these clinics, except Cinderella only offers traditional lipo. I personally only want water-jet, so I've decided on Cinderella. But again, it's not final yet, I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice or info! ;D



hi palsdottr!
for liposuction  i think you can google dr.arthur tjandra from medan indonesia,you can find him on youtube too,he is famous in liposuction,as he use manual technique which is harmless and of course cheaper,and the result,you can read all the happy and satisfied patient blogs on internet,his patient come from all over the world&#128522;


----------



## palsdottr

@fera88

Thanks for the tip! I'll be sure to check him out!


----------



## gemdrop

palsdottr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, thought I'd post the quotes I got from DocFinder. I'm going for liposuction (arms, thigh, tummy, hips. Fat transfer to either breasts or butt); if anyone has recommendations for which clinic is well known for lipo, please let me know! It's too bad 365MC does not (I've been told that they're liposuction specialists and only do lipo. They're an obesity clinic; gastric bypass, weight management, etc.
> 
> From what I've read, it seems wise to avoid ID. My older sister just came back after doing her liposuction (abdomen & back/under breast) from The Line. I noticed that the price difference between The Line and the clinics I've posted is quite jarring! (TL being way cheaper) I have read all of the posts on the Negative Clinics Experiences thread and decided not to try The Line. But I haven't found a thread that discusses a lot of lipo (except on the chin), so maybe this'll help some of us who's interested.
> 
> 
> Banobagi (8~17% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4.18 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6.38 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 4.4 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 7.15 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9.35 mil krw
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> Entire body liposuction : 27.5 mil krw
> Breast 12.1 mil(tear drop) / 10.45 million KRW(round)
> Fat graft 9.9 mil krw
> Incision double eyelid : 2.2 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.95 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.05 mil KRW
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.3 mil krw(1 time, + 1.5 mil : 2nd time)*
> Genioplasty : 6.05 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3.85~4.4 mil krw
> 
> *
> Cinderella (8~15 % discount)
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5~3 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.6 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.1 mil KRW *
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.8 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> Genioplasty : 6.5 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3 mil krw
> Liposuction arm 3.5 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3.5 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy+love handle 8 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4.5 mil KRW
> 
> 
> ID Hospital (8~12% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 7 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 6.2 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy 6.2 mil krw
> Liposuction lovehandle 4 mil krw
> Entire body liposuction : 23 mil krw *
> Breast11 mil krw(tear drop), 9.5 million KRW(round)
> Fat graft 12 mil
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 5 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5.5 mil KRW*
> Fat graft on whole face : 4 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> Genioplasty : 5.5~7 mil krw
> Chin implant : 4 mil krw
> 
> **
> Clinic D : DA Clinic (10~30% discount)
> Liposuction arm 2 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4 mil KRW*
> 
> *
> Clinic E : JW Clinic (8~12% discount)
> Liposuction arm 3.7 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6.6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 7.3 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> Entire body liposuction : 26~ mil krw*
> Breast 9~11 mil krw(tear drop), 8.7 million KRW(round type)
> Breast (tear drop) + Fat graft 15.3 mil krw
> Fat graft 7.3 mil krw
> Incision double eyelid : 2.42 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.4 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5~5.5 mil KRW*
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.2 mil krw(1 time, + 1.65 mil : 2nd time)
> Genioplasty : 6.4 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3.3 mil krw
> 
> *
> Clinic F : 365 MC (0~5% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4.4 mil KRW
> Liposuction thigh + hip line 6.38 mil KRW
> Liposuction thigh + whole hips 8.36 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3.1 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 5.06 mil KRW (+ Liposuction bra line: 1.98 mil KRW)
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 5.06 mil KRW
> 
> These were given to me exactly a week ago. They did endorse/offer Regen, but later e-mailed me that they've been having a "big malpractice" case (lawsuit maybe?) for the last two weeks and I guess have dropped them. I've been trying to find out what happened, but everyone seems to be tight-lipped :s
> 
> Oh, I don't know if this is worth noting, but all of these clinics, except Cinderella only offers traditional lipo. I personally only want water-jet, so I've decided on Cinderella. But again, it's not final yet, I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice or info! ;D



those prices are so high.. I would never go with Docfinder if I were you. try and call the clinics,yourself and see the price difference im guessing you'll be shocked ( besides a few like Banobagi which is known for doubling the price for foreigners I have proof too bc my Korean Bf called vs me calling)


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

winneek said:


> at the moment i'm looking for surgeons in taiwan and i'm also considering korea. I can only make it after summer so still have time for research.



Yes I think its good to take time to research 

As a foreigner its hard to find clinics that the locals know are good though


----------



## palsdottr

gemdrop said:


> those prices are so high.. I would never go with Docfinder if I were you. try and call the clinics,yourself and see the price difference im guessing you'll be shocked ( besides a few like Banobagi which is known for doubling the price for foreigners I have proof too bc my Korean Bf called vs me calling)



Yeah, I figured that they would jack up the prices :s do you think you could give me the local pricelist? Idk if I can negotiate too low, but trying wont hurt! Or would it be possible (I have a few Korean friends living in Seoul) for them to book me the appointment? lol it's a longshot, but who knows? xD


----------



## gemdrop

palsdottr said:


> Yeah, I figured that they would jack up the prices :s do you think you could give me the local pricelist? Idk if I can negotiate too low, but trying wont hurt! Or would it be possible (I have a few Korean friends living in Seoul) for them to book me the appointment? lol it's a longshot, but who knows? xD


I'd say call them yourself and let them call see how big the difference is .. for me even if the clinic has great reviews I have to question their ethics of charging double or even more than double.. but definitely get them to go with you for the consults ^~^ I have some price quotes but not for everything your looking for if you have a line id I can share it with you it's kinda long to post xD


----------



## palsdottr

gemdrop said:


> I'd say call them yourself and let them call see how big the difference is .. for me even if the clinic has great reviews I have to question their ethics of charging double or even more than double.. but definitely get them to go with you for the consults ^~^ I have some price quotes but not for everything your looking for if you have a line id I can share it with you it's kinda long to post xD



Awesome! I'm also interested in facial surgeries, so regardless, this will be very helpful! My Line ID is: fjollnir


----------



## Sodium

Viiviivii said:


> Hi Sodium,
> 
> May I ask where did you get the Banobagi quotation from?
> If it was send to you by email, could provide me a screenshot so that I can use it to bargain.
> 
> Thanks!!!


You can't use it to bargain, they will not give you local price unless you can speak Korean.



Viiviivii said:


> Hi Sodium,
> 
> Following are the quotation provided by docfinder korea:
> 
> For ID  :
> Zygoma reduction : 7 million krw
> Angular jaw correction : 7 million krw
> Non incision double eyelid : 1.5 million KRW or Non incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 2.5 million KRW
> 
> For Banobagi:
> Non incision double eyelid : 2.09 million KRW
> Zygoma reduction : 6.6 million krw
> Angular jaw correction : 6.6~7.7 million krw
> 
> I have already registered my particulars with both of the clinics through docfinder korea. Do you think it will be possible for me to go alone without docfinder korea and bargain for their local price if I bring a  Korean friend along?



Maybe, but I doubt it.


----------



## yukiko3773

@gemdrop

Hi,

Can u send me the list too? My line Id is yukiko3773


----------



## gemdrop

yukiko3773 said:


> @gemdrop
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can u send me the list too? My line Id is yukiko3773


 sent it to you ^~^


----------



## amekay

gemdrop said:


> I'd say call them yourself and let them call see how big the difference is .. for me even if the clinic has great reviews I have to question their ethics of charging double or even more than double.. but definitely get them to go with you for the consults ^~^ I have some price quotes but not for everything your looking for if you have a line id I can share it with you it's kinda long to post xD


I'm interested in the list too! Would be great if you can share it with me on line. My ID is chingalingling


----------



## CurlyCat

palsdottr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, thought I'd post the quotes I got from DocFinder. I'm going for liposuction (arms, thigh, tummy, hips. Fat transfer to either breasts or butt); if anyone has recommendations for which clinic is well known for lipo, please let me know! It's too bad 365MC does not (I've been told that they're liposuction specialists and only do lipo. They're an obesity clinic; gastric bypass, weight management, etc.
> 
> From what I've read, it seems wise to avoid ID. My older sister just came back after doing her liposuction (abdomen & back/under breast) from The Line. I noticed that the price difference between The Line and the clinics I've posted is quite jarring! (TL being way cheaper) I have read all of the posts on the Negative Clinics Experiences thread and decided not to try The Line. But I haven't found a thread that discusses a lot of lipo (except on the chin), so maybe this'll help some of us who's interested.
> 
> 
> Banobagi (8~17% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4.18 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6.38 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 4.4 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 7.15 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9.35 mil krw
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> Entire body liposuction : 27.5 mil krw
> Breast 12.1 mil(tear drop) / 10.45 million KRW(round)
> Fat graft 9.9 mil krw
> Incision double eyelid : 2.2 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.95 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.05 mil KRW
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.3 mil krw(1 time, + 1.5 mil : 2nd time)*
> Genioplasty : 6.05 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3.85~4.4 mil krw
> 
> *
> Cinderella (8~15 % discount)
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5~3 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.6 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.1 mil KRW *
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.8 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> Genioplasty : 6.5 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3 mil krw
> Liposuction arm 3.5 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3.5 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy+love handle 8 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4.5 mil KRW
> 
> 
> ID Hospital (8~12% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 7 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 6.2 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy 6.2 mil krw
> Liposuction lovehandle 4 mil krw
> Entire body liposuction : 23 mil krw *
> Breast11 mil krw(tear drop), 9.5 million KRW(round)
> Fat graft 12 mil
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 5 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5.5 mil KRW*
> Fat graft on whole face : 4 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> Genioplasty : 5.5~7 mil krw
> Chin implant : 4 mil krw
> 
> **
> Clinic D : DA Clinic (10~30% discount)
> Liposuction arm 2 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4 mil KRW*
> 
> *
> Clinic E : JW Clinic (8~12% discount)
> Liposuction arm 3.7 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6.6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 7.3 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> Entire body liposuction : 26~ mil krw*
> Breast 9~11 mil krw(tear drop), 8.7 million KRW(round type)
> Breast (tear drop) + Fat graft 15.3 mil krw
> Fat graft 7.3 mil krw
> Incision double eyelid : 2.42 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.4 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5~5.5 mil KRW*
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.2 mil krw(1 time, + 1.65 mil : 2nd time)
> Genioplasty : 6.4 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3.3 mil krw
> 
> *
> Clinic F : 365 MC (0~5% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4.4 mil KRW
> Liposuction thigh + hip line 6.38 mil KRW
> Liposuction thigh + whole hips 8.36 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3.1 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 5.06 mil KRW (+ Liposuction bra line: 1.98 mil KRW)
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 5.06 mil KRW
> 
> These were given to me exactly a week ago. They did endorse/offer Regen, but later e-mailed me that they've been having a "big malpractice" case (lawsuit maybe?) for the last two weeks and I guess have dropped them. I've been trying to find out what happened, but everyone seems to be tight-lipped :s
> 
> Oh, I don't know if this is worth noting, but all of these clinics, except Cinderella only offers traditional lipo. I personally only want water-jet, so I've decided on Cinderella. But again, it's not final yet, I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice or info! ;D




This is really useful!! I'm really keen to do liposuction n been thinking abt it for mths. Not much info on lipo in this forum.


----------



## Gilgracey

Hi everyone! I was quoted $4400 for a breast augmentation at Hershe clinic, they're supposedly having a 50% off sale. Does anyone know anything about Hershe and their prices? This was the cheapest in cost, if anyone has any experience with Hershe please let me know! Thank you


----------



## palsdottr

CurlyCat said:


> This is really useful!! I'm really keen to do liposuction n been thinking abt it for mths. Not much info on lipo in this forum.



 glad to be of some help! I'll be going next month (hopefully the visa comes through) and I can let you know what happens, if you'd like!


----------



## CurlyCat

palsdottr said:


> glad to be of some help! I'll be going next month (hopefully the visa comes through) and I can let you know what happens, if you'd like!


Hi!! 
Yes yes pls!!! Really much appreciated! Are you going alone??


----------



## palsdottr

CurlyCat said:


> Hi!!
> Yes yes pls!!! Really much appreciated! Are you going alone??



No problemo 
Technically I am going alone lol.


----------



## CurlyCat

palsdottr said:


> No problemo
> Technically I am going alone lol.


If I'm going, it will be alone too. Must start reading up on more infos!


----------



## fera88

CurlyCat said:


> This is really useful!! I'm really keen to do liposuction n been thinking abt it for mths. Not much info on lipo in this forum.



hey,juz fyi,check out dr Arthur Tjandra on google n youtube for liposuction ,i had done w him bfore,the result was so good


----------



## CurlyCat

fera88 said:


> hey,juz fyi,check out dr Arthur Tjandra on google n youtube for liposuction ,i had done w him bfore,the result was so good


Thanks fera88. 
I've read up abt him on cozycot and it seems like he does not have an anaesthetist n did u experience a lot of pain during the procedure? Read a lot of comments abt the pain experience while he was doing it. &#55357;&#56854;


----------



## CurlyCat

Kakao-ed JW yesterday for price quote for tummy lipo. Didn't specify exactly which parts n they replied with a quotation of usd$7150-8000.


----------



## palsdottr

CurlyCat said:


> Kakao-ed JW yesterday for price quote for tummy lipo. Didn't specify exactly which parts n they replied with a quotation of usd$7150-8000.



omg that's insane lol. Please update if you find out if this is only for abdomen or for whole body. xD


----------



## swtdevlgrl

jiaxo said:


> A quote I got via email from JW. Quite disappointed in the prices when I convert to KRW. Pretty sure DES costs approx the same here in Canada.
> 
> "double eyelid incision method will cost roughly $2,000~$2,200
> Epicanthoplasty will cost roughly $1,100~$1,200
> Lateral canthoplasty will cost roughly $1,300~$1,500
> -Rhinoplasty (I mentioned I was particularly interested in tip plasty + bridge)
> Rhinoplasty will cost roughly $4,700~$6,000 USD
> if you use by rib cartilage it will cost roughly $8,000~$10,000 USD
> -acculift for cheek fat
> It will cost roughly $2,000~$2,200 USD per parts"




What email did you use for JW? I've emailed them several times and still haven't received a reply. It's been three weeks.


----------



## fera88

i did my inner thigh,honestly the pain is 2 from 10


----------



## fera88

CurlyCat said:


> Thanks fera88.
> I've read up abt him on cozycot and it seems like he does not have an anaesthetist n did u experience a lot of pain during the procedure? Read a lot of comments abt the pain experience while he was doing it. &#65533;&#65533;



i did my inner thigh only,n its not painful at all compare to eyelid surgery i did in korea bfore,the pain for liposuction is around 1,for eyelid surgery around 7


----------



## cloudeight

has anyone gone to one of these korean clinics for a nose job?


----------



## Choz

faceofvanity said:


> Previously, I had my heart set on ID to have my primary rhino. However, after dealing with their unprofessional sales team and falling victim to marketing, I no longer recommend this clinic. Over the course of two weeks my consultant, Erica and Jane, increased the price, changed the surgery method (WITHOUT disclosing this info to me), and lied about the surgery dates. Anyway, I just received an email from them that they're completely booked until the end of March, so if anyone is considering buying having surgery there, save yourself the headache and ON TO THE NEXT! Also, they only told me they're booked until March because I decided to get one procedure and not the slew that they recommended. Very shoddy and shady practice, TPF beware.
> 
> Anyway, I've now shortlisted the following clinics: View, Dream, Banobagi, April 31, and Line.
> 
> Dream - Online price
> Primary rhino: 3.1mil krw
> Fat grafting: 2.0mil krw
> 
> View - Online price
> Primary rhino: 4.5mil krw
> View - local
> Primary rhino: 2.5mil krw
> 
> LaPrin - local
> Fat grafting: 750,000


Omg yesss. i was looking into ID clinic but they were so firm with no discount !! & they said only slight discount unless i let them expose my photos for their marketing purposes , whatttttt


----------



## hihayeah

Anyone knowing the recent price for v line or jaw reduction?


----------



## jiaxo

swtdevlgrl said:


> What email did you use for JW? I've emailed them several times and still haven't received a reply. It's been three weeks.




They didn't reply to my emails either until I sent them a message on Kakaotalk about it


----------



## gongcha

Local pricing at Cinderella Clinic (and yes i got totally ripped off and got infection on top of it)

Non incisional 390,000 won
3D nose 780,000 won
Eyelid + nose + fat graft or facial liposuction altogether 1,590,000 won
HD Waterdrop Breast 2,890,000 won
Ultratox 900,000 won
Cheekbone reduction, square jaw, t osteotomy 4,900,000 won
Liposuction 900,000 won per area
Quick Body Lifting 1,800,000 won
Jaw Botox 50,000 won
Nose filler 120,000 won

Friend sent me picture of these prices telling me they're desperate due to so much complaints. God knows if its true or not.


----------



## transistor20

Does anyone know if you need a medical visa to get cosmetic surgery in South Korea?


----------



## fleur21

palsdottr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, thought I'd post the quotes I got from DocFinder. I'm going for liposuction (arms, thigh, tummy, hips. Fat transfer to either breasts or butt); if anyone has recommendations for which clinic is well known for lipo, please let me know! It's too bad 365MC does not (I've been told that they're liposuction specialists and only do lipo. They're an obesity clinic; gastric bypass, weight management, etc.
> 
> From what I've read, it seems wise to avoid ID. My older sister just came back after doing her liposuction (abdomen & back/under breast) from The Line. I noticed that the price difference between The Line and the clinics I've posted is quite jarring! (TL being way cheaper) I have read all of the posts on the Negative Clinics Experiences thread and decided not to try The Line. But I haven't found a thread that discusses a lot of lipo (except on the chin), so maybe this'll help some of us who's interested.
> 
> 
> Banobagi (8~17% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4.18 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6.38 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 4.4 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 7.15 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9.35 mil krw
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> Entire body liposuction : 27.5 mil krw
> Breast 12.1 mil(tear drop) / 10.45 million KRW(round)
> Fat graft 9.9 mil krw
> Incision double eyelid : 2.2 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.95 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.05 mil KRW
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.3 mil krw(1 time, + 1.5 mil : 2nd time)*
> Genioplasty : 6.05 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3.85~4.4 mil krw
> 
> *
> Cinderella (8~15 % discount)
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5~3 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.6 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.1 mil KRW *
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.8 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> Genioplasty : 6.5 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3 mil krw
> Liposuction arm 3.5 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3.5 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy+love handle 8 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4.5 mil KRW
> 
> 
> ID Hospital (8~12% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 7 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 6.2 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy 6.2 mil krw
> Liposuction lovehandle 4 mil krw
> Entire body liposuction : 23 mil krw *
> Breast11 mil krw(tear drop), 9.5 million KRW(round)
> Fat graft 12 mil
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 5 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5.5 mil KRW*
> Fat graft on whole face : 4 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> Genioplasty : 5.5~7 mil krw
> Chin implant : 4 mil krw
> 
> **
> Clinic D : DA Clinic (10~30% discount)
> Liposuction arm 2 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4 mil KRW*
> 
> *
> Clinic E : JW Clinic (8~12% discount)
> Liposuction arm 3.7 mil KRW*
> Liposuction thigh 6.6 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 6 mil KRW
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 7.3 mil KRW
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> Entire body liposuction : 26~ mil krw*
> Breast 9~11 mil krw(tear drop), 8.7 million KRW(round type)
> Breast (tear drop) + Fat graft 15.3 mil krw
> Fat graft 7.3 mil krw
> Incision double eyelid : 2.42 million KRW
> Rhinoplasty : 4.4 mil krw
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5~5.5 mil KRW*
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.2 mil krw(1 time, + 1.65 mil : 2nd time)
> Genioplasty : 6.4 mil krw
> Chin implant : 3.3 mil krw
> 
> *
> Clinic F : 365 MC (0~5% discount)
> Liposuction arm 4.4 mil KRW
> Liposuction thigh + hip line 6.38 mil KRW
> Liposuction thigh + whole hips 8.36 mil KRW
> Liposuction calves 3.1 mil KRW
> Liposuction back 5.06 mil KRW (+ Liposuction bra line: 1.98 mil KRW)
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 5.06 mil KRW
> 
> These were given to me exactly a week ago. They did endorse/offer Regen, but later e-mailed me that they've been having a "big malpractice" case (lawsuit maybe?) for the last two weeks and I guess have dropped them. I've been trying to find out what happened, but everyone seems to be tight-lipped :s
> 
> Oh, I don't know if this is worth noting, but all of these clinics, except Cinderella only offers traditional lipo. I personally only want water-jet, so I've decided on Cinderella. But again, it's not final yet, I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice or info! ;D


hey thanks for the information


----------



## swtdevlgrl

palsdottr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum, thought I'd post the quotes I got from DocFinder. I'm going for liposuction (arms, thigh, tummy, hips. Fat transfer to either breasts or butt); if anyone has recommendations for which clinic is well known for lipo, please let me know! It's too bad 365MC does not (I've been told that they're liposuction specialists and only do lipo. They're an obesity clinic; gastric bypass, weight management, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, it seems wise to avoid ID. My older sister just came back after doing her liposuction (abdomen & back/under breast) from The Line. I noticed that the price difference between The Line and the clinics I've posted is quite jarring! (TL being way cheaper) I have read all of the posts on the Negative Clinics Experiences thread and decided not to try The Line. But I haven't found a thread that discusses a lot of lipo (except on the chin), so maybe this'll help some of us who's interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banobagi (8~17% discount)
> 
> Liposuction arm 4.18 mil KRW*
> 
> Liposuction thigh 6.38 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction calves 4.4 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction back 7.15 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9.35 mil krw
> 
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> 
> Entire body liposuction : 27.5 mil krw
> 
> Breast 12.1 mil(tear drop) / 10.45 million KRW(round)
> 
> Fat graft 9.9 mil krw
> 
> Incision double eyelid : 2.2 million KRW
> 
> Rhinoplasty : 4.95 mil krw
> 
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.05 mil KRW
> 
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.3 mil krw(1 time, + 1.5 mil : 2nd time)*
> 
> Genioplasty : 6.05 mil krw
> 
> Chin implant : 3.85~4.4 mil krw
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Cinderella (8~15 % discount)
> 
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5~3 million KRW
> 
> Rhinoplasty : 4.6 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.1 mil KRW *
> 
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.8 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> 
> Genioplasty : 6.5 mil krw
> 
> Chin implant : 3 mil krw
> 
> Liposuction arm 3.5 mil KRW*
> 
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction calves 3.5 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction tummy+love handle 8 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction hip line 4.5 mil KRW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID Hospital (8~12% discount)
> 
> Liposuction arm 4 mil KRW*
> 
> Liposuction thigh 7 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction back 6.2 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction tummy 6.2 mil krw
> 
> Liposuction lovehandle 4 mil krw
> 
> Entire body liposuction : 23 mil krw *
> 
> Breast11 mil krw(tear drop), 9.5 million KRW(round)
> 
> Fat graft 12 mil
> 
> Incision double eyelid : 2.5 million KRW
> 
> Rhinoplasty : 5 mil krw
> 
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5.5 mil KRW*
> 
> Fat graft on whole face : 4 mil krw(2 times within 3 month)
> 
> Genioplasty : 5.5~7 mil krw
> 
> Chin implant : 4 mil krw
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> Clinic D : DA Clinic (10~30% discount)
> 
> Liposuction arm 2 mil KRW*
> 
> Liposuction thigh 6 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction back 3 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 9 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction hip line 4 mil KRW*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Clinic E : JW Clinic (8~12% discount)
> 
> Liposuction arm 3.7 mil KRW*
> 
> Liposuction thigh 6.6 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction calves 3 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction back 6 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 7.3 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction hip line 4.4 mil KRW
> 
> Entire body liposuction : 26~ mil krw*
> 
> Breast 9~11 mil krw(tear drop), 8.7 million KRW(round type)
> 
> Breast (tear drop) + Fat graft 15.3 mil krw
> 
> Fat graft 7.3 mil krw
> 
> Incision double eyelid : 2.42 million KRW
> 
> Rhinoplasty : 4.4 mil krw
> 
> Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5~5.5 mil KRW*
> 
> Fat graft on whole face : 3.2 mil krw(1 time, + 1.65 mil : 2nd time)
> 
> Genioplasty : 6.4 mil krw
> 
> Chin implant : 3.3 mil krw
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Clinic F : 365 MC (0~5% discount)
> 
> Liposuction arm 4.4 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction thigh + hip line 6.38 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction thigh + whole hips 8.36 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction calves 3.1 mil KRW
> 
> Liposuction back 5.06 mil KRW (+ Liposuction bra line: 1.98 mil KRW)
> 
> Liposuction tummy + love handle 5.06 mil KRW
> 
> 
> 
> These were given to me exactly a week ago. They did endorse/offer Regen, but later e-mailed me that they've been having a "big malpractice" case (lawsuit maybe?) for the last two weeks and I guess have dropped them. I've been trying to find out what happened, but everyone seems to be tight-lipped :s
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know if this is worth noting, but all of these clinics, except Cinderella only offers traditional lipo. I personally only want water-jet, so I've decided on Cinderella. But again, it's not final yet, I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice or info! ;D




Thanks so much for all the info. I was wondering did they give you the discounts you mentioned?


----------



## palsdottr

swtdevlgrl said:


> Thanks so much for all the info. I was wondering did they give you the discounts you mentioned?



Hey! After learning more about df i decided to stay the hell away from them lol! I know there are a few pf members who've gone with them, so they'll know more. And probably, after meeting face to face, you can bargain even lower than the 10-15% discount ;D


----------



## nitekoala

gongcha said:


> Local pricing at Cinderella Clinic (and yes i got totally ripped off and got infection on top of it)
> 
> Non incisional 390,000 won
> 3D nose 780,000 won
> Eyelid + nose + fat graft or facial liposuction altogether 1,590,000 won
> HD Waterdrop Breast 2,890,000 won
> Ultratox 900,000 won
> Cheekbone reduction, square jaw, t osteotomy 4,900,000 won
> Liposuction 900,000 won per area
> Quick Body Lifting 1,800,000 won
> Jaw Botox 50,000 won
> Nose filler 120,000 won
> 
> Friend sent me picture of these prices telling me they're desperate due to so much complaints. God knows if its true or not.



This local price is really much cheaper. DES alone for foreigner will be 1.6-2M won for the average pricing..


----------



## airplanemode

Are this prices worth it at view clinic?

-Zygoma Reduction : 7,000,000KRW(6,200USD)
-Angular Mandible Reduction : 7,000,000KRW(6,200USD)
-Genioplasty : 7,000,000KRW(6,200USD)
-Rhinoplasty(osteotomy) : 4,500,000KRW(4,100USD)


----------



## odnok

Hey just wondering. Where did you find the review for view? Last time i checked (which was last year) it was on my black list.


----------



## pexpress2002

At this point in time, wold like to inform you of the quotes with regards to those combined treatments as following: 

* ARP + Fat graft 4 million KRW 

* Power V Lifting 1.5 million KRW 

* ALMA 1.5 million KRW

* Sonoqueen 1.5 million KRW


----------



## Thambar

gongcha said:


> Local pricing at Cinderella Clinic (and yes i got totally ripped off and got infection on top of it)
> 
> Non incisional 390,000 won
> 3D nose 780,000 won
> Eyelid + nose + fat graft or facial liposuction altogether 1,590,000 won
> HD Waterdrop Breast 2,890,000 won
> Ultratox 900,000 won
> Cheekbone reduction, square jaw, t osteotomy 4,900,000 won
> Liposuction 900,000 won per area
> Quick Body Lifting 1,800,000 won
> Jaw Botox 50,000 won
> Nose filler 120,000 won
> 
> Friend sent me picture of these prices telling me they're desperate due to so much complaints. God knows if its true or not.


This is crazy! I paid around 3.8mil krw for my rhino! My result is not exactly what I expected but I have accepted my new looks now. I wanted my nose to be straight instead of curve and with higher bridge.


----------



## gongcha

Thambar said:


> This is crazy! I paid around 3.8mil krw for my rhino! My result is not exactly what I expected but I have accepted my new looks now. I wanted my nose to be straight instead of curve and with higher bridge.



did you do it in Cinderella? Because when I complained and cried to my korean friend she told me her aunt went through rhino there and failed


----------



## erichyung

starofall said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> 
> So I have been a silence reader for awhile now.
> Wanted to create a separate thread on this but I have no post count
> 
> Anyway hope it's not too OOT.
> 
> So what is the normal price one should expect in Korea to not consider getting rip off for
> Nose filler
> Botox for square Jaw
> 
> So far I have check with JW and their prices are as follow
> 
> Restylane (3-6mths) 1cc - 60,000
> Cleviel (2yrs) 1cc 700,000
> Artefill (permanent) 1cc - 1,500,000
> 
> Botox v line - 400,000
> 
> Do you think the price is reasonable?
> Also couldn't find must inform on filler and botox in Korea.
> If anyone have any recommendation I would be grateful ^^




very sure restylane is not 60,000. alot more expensive than that.


----------



## em5678

Hi, so previously I had consulted with JW for eyes revision and over kakaotalk they mentioned the price was about 3.5~4.5k. And then the consultant kept pushing for me to book a time slot and in the end I agreed to it and when I asked for the price again, she told me it could go up to 5.6k

Should I proceed and pay for the slot? Because Im afraid they wont lower the prices for me when I get there just because even if I cancel they'd already be making $0.5k off me without wasting any time on surgery etc.

Anybody, help please?


----------



## myjeweler

yes is true if you want JW , you need to pay for the slot i was there this year Feb for nose revision ,  i did not pay for the slot when i was there no slot for me , i need to wait 3 days or a week , JW so busy , i have to go with  ps101.co.kr Dr Paik


----------



## pexpress2002

I just found out Botox injection in Singapore is SGD16 per unit. I think it is reasonable. I did a 20 units. For your reference is The Clifford Clinic in Singapore.


----------



## pexpress2002

This is the quote I get from The Line Clinic.

The price each is 

implant-KRW 2500000~4950000
filler-KRW 550000~
Fat grafting 1650000~3300000
Thread lifting-kRW 2000000

I would like to give you a special offer, if you are really interested in The Line.
If you pay at least USD 500 deposit in advanced, I could provide you a 
1. free airport pick-up 
2. Portable wifi while you are in Korea 
3. 10% discount from your total surgery fee.


----------



## jasminLOVER

Hello, guys

Well somehow I understand their way and actually I&#8217;m more lean onto S.KR side
The price, of course it will be different to the local and to us.
It&#8217;s ok as long as they are not ripped off from us and reach thepart where I want to be changed
I did the surgery anyway and this is my price list, so it can be differentto you.
But I think it was very generous price when it given to me

Rhrino plasty 3 to 6m 
Eyes 2 to 3m
Fat graft fully done on face 3m
Lip filler 600000
Vline 7 to 8m

It was ok price list for me compare to the other like WJ,ID,Opeara and BANOBAGI


If it helps I love my new look


----------



## jasminLOVER

oops I did at girin
forgot to mention name


----------



## mikemexis

Hello everyone,

I would like to know the average price for upper or lower blepharoplasty or eye lift with incisional method for foreigners in Korea? I am planning to do my surgery in 2-3 years. 

I have done my research and i have decided to have the surgery in JK, JW or Dream Medical Group. But i will still do my research until the day i will travel to Korea. Do you think 4,000,000 KRW is enough?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## em5678

myjeweler said:


> yes is true if you want JW , you need to pay for the slot i was there this year Feb for nose revision ,  i did not pay for the slot when i was there no slot for me , i need to wait 3 days or a week , JW so busy , i have to go with  ps101.co.kr Dr Paik


So where did you go for the nose revision in the end? Did you do it?


----------



## myjeweler

Yes i did , in the end i go with DR Paik at ps101.co.kr cost me $4500 US , Emily Choi at JW Quote me $4800 US , DR Paik and Dr Suh they both same skill  good for Nose Revision ,


----------



## Romantide

23/5 
10 mil KRW (around $7600) for zygome reduction, genioplasty and non incisional double eyelid (only on 1 eye) at Regen. My surgeon will be Dr Oh, the head surgeon. 

20/5
6.5 mil KRW (around $5500) for 4000 hair (FUT) at Agpujeong hair transplant clinic with Dr Kim Dae Young. He ended up planting around 6000 hair, which I am extremely grateful for. In my opinion, he is result oriented, profit isn't his main objective.


----------



## msmochi

em5678 said:


> Hi, so previously I had consulted with JW for eyes revision and over kakaotalk they mentioned the price was about 3.5~4.5k. And then the consultant kept pushing for me to book a time slot and in the end I agreed to it and when I asked for the price again, she told me it could go up to 5.6k
> 
> Should I proceed and pay for the slot? Because Im afraid they wont lower the prices for me when I get there just because even if I cancel they'd already be making $0.5k off me without wasting any time on surgery etc.
> 
> Anybody, help please?




That is way too expensive, IMO.  Double eyelid surgery is common in Korea and for you to pay that price is crazy.   Don't pay for a slot unless you really want JW.  I suggest you to shop around since there are plenty of good clinics.  They ask me for a 1k slot last March when I was talking to them.  I don't even pay 1k deposit in the States and I felt they are over charging.  I really like JW, don't get me wrong.


----------



## winkyhk

nitekoala said:


> This local price is really much cheaper. DES alone for foreigner will be 1.6-2M won for the average pricing..


One of my Korean friend told me foreigners price and local price is quite diffrent... but i am not sure if quality is also same.


----------



## swtdevlgrl

winkyhk said:


> One of my Korean friend told me foreigners price and local price is quite diffrent... but i am not sure if quality is also same.




Is there any way to get the clinics to agree to local pricing for foreigners?


----------



## d00little

swtdevlgrl said:


> Is there any way to get the clinics to agree to local pricing for foreigners?



Perhaps if you can speak fluent Korean, are familiar with the PS industry and be very flexible with your surgery date (e.g. not require a surgery a few days after your consultation or be willing to have your surgery date bumped by someone else paying foreigner price).


----------



## cookiehui

em5678 said:


> Hi, so previously I had consulted with JW for eyes revision and over kakaotalk they mentioned the price was about 3.5~4.5k. And then the consultant kept pushing for me to book a time slot and in the end I agreed to it and when I asked for the price again, she told me it could go up to 5.6k
> 
> Should I proceed and pay for the slot? Because Im afraid they wont lower the prices for me when I get there just because even if I cancel they'd already be making $0.5k off me without wasting any time on surgery etc.
> 
> Anybody, help please?


The same thing happened to me with JW. They would heavily emphasize me paying a deposit for the clinic (before a consultation...which I find ridiculous) but if not, I could just get a consultation booked with no guaranteed surgery slot. I said, ok that's fine, but they just stopped emailing me after this and ignored my subsequent emails. My consultant was Emily.

I suggest you try messaging their kakao. I did this a while later and basically made it seem like I was very sure that I was going to do surgery with them. I also said that I was "interested" in doing a lot more surgeries than what I actually had in mind. They initially asked me if I wanted to book a surgery slot, I said yes (even though I had no intention to pay the deposit, I just said it so they'd stop ignoring me). But they did not ask me to pay for anything I think because they thought that I was a shoe-in for them. They booked my consultation very promptly. Not sure who my consultant was this time, but I kind of hope it's a different one. Warning though - JW is very very busy this time of the year. I've heard that at this moment they are completely booked for the next month.


----------



## Choz

fera88 said:


> hi palsdottr!
> for liposuction  i think you can google dr.arthur tjandra from medan indonesia,you can find him on youtube too,he is famous in liposuction,as he use manual technique which is harmless and of course cheaper,and the result,you can read all the happy and satisfied patient blogs on internet,his patient come from all over the world&#128522;


Hi,

I approached Doc finder korea as well but it seems like the clinic or hospital they recommended are pretty much the same as yours. The clinics were

Banobagi
Cinderella
ID 
JW

I enquired just for rihnoplasty but the prices were too expensive 

Banobagi - 6-7k SGD up to 18% off
Cinderella - close to 8 k 15% off
ID hospital- 6400 - 6900 up to 10 % off
JW - 6400 10% off

I was told to place a deposit to secure the surgeon and surgery dates. It seems like Doc Finder only recommend expensive clinics as they get their commission from them. Im very confuse to proceed with them or MySeoulSecret which has  very little reviews about them and i will be gg on OCT.


----------



## em5678

cookiehui said:


> The same thing happened to me with JW. They would heavily emphasize me paying a deposit for the clinic (before a consultation...which I find ridiculous) but if not, I could just get a consultation booked with no guaranteed surgery slot. I said, ok that's fine, but they just stopped emailing me after this and ignored my subsequent emails. My consultant was Emily.
> 
> I suggest you try messaging their kakao. I did this a while later and basically made it seem like I was very sure that I was going to do surgery with them. I also said that I was "interested" in doing a lot more surgeries than what I actually had in mind. They initially asked me if I wanted to book a surgery slot, I said yes (even though I had no intention to pay the deposit, I just said it so they'd stop ignoring me). But they did not ask me to pay for anything I think because they thought that I was a shoe-in for them. They booked my consultation very promptly. Not sure who my consultant was this time, but I kind of hope it's a different one. Warning though - JW is very very busy this time of the year. I've heard that at this moment they are completely booked for the next month.


Oh my, but I hope everything goes well with them next week ! I did not pay for a surgery slot for rhino but I paid for my revision eyes, hope somebody cancels ! Will update here of the prices next week !


----------



## Sunnysideup77

Choz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I approached Doc finder korea as well but it seems like the clinic or hospital they recommended are pretty much the same as yours. The clinics were
> 
> Banobagi
> Cinderella
> ID
> JW
> 
> I enquired just for rihnoplasty but the prices were too expensive
> 
> Banobagi - 6-7k SGD up to 18% off
> Cinderella - close to 8 k 15% off
> ID hospital- 6400 - 6900 up to 10 % off
> JW - 6400 10% off
> 
> I was told to place a deposit to secure the surgeon and surgery dates. It seems like Doc Finder only recommend expensive clinics as they get their commission from them. Im very confuse to proceed with them or MySeoulSecret which has  very little reviews about them and i will be gg on OCT.



I am kinda new to this forum,  started browsing the last few months but I don't think I had came across anyone mentioning docfinder or myseoulsecret till now, not detailed but I wanted to just mention my experience with these services. 

I first emailed docfinder and beautique because I saw sponsored posts and videos and thought it would be a great idea to have someone assisting me where communication is going to be such a big barrier. Both of these services were slow to reply (beautique just completely didn't reply) when I told them I wanted to do rhino, my guess is they have enough traffic and considered my job small? 

What I didn't mention initially was that I had also wanted to get 2jaw and breast augmentation as well.  When docfinder saw my 2nd email (mentioning other things I wanted) he replied me on whatsapp finally but by then I had already came across myseoulsecret and been communicating with them so I thanked him and told him his service was no longer required.  

I am not sure how the commission system works for these services but personally I would suggest some kind of new thread for ppl who won't be using this service and to get advice from ppl who has been to korea for ps.

MySeoulSecret(MSS) has been nice,  they offered to meet me at clinics to keep me company(I declined as I already had my mum with me) and they translate addresses for me via messaging apps. But I'm not sure about the prices at clinics (specifically jw clinic) I've been getting.  Some seem to match quotes others in here are getting but if im not wrong I am still being charged quite ridiculous for what I want and when I brang this up to MSS they only said it was slightly higher and they could try negotiate for me.  That was when I found this thread and checked out http://www.medicalkorea.or.kr/filedata/HTM/CM9166/20150804152040.jpg 

Sorry for the long post, I just want everyone to understand my situation and let me know if the quotes I received are justified. 

Banobagi:
Angle+genio 11,000,000krw
Chin implant 8,500,000
Rhino 4,950,000 + alar 1,320,000
Breast teardrop 12,000,000
-chloe the translater offered 200,000krw refund had I called back that day for booking which I did not. 

April 31: 
Breast 10,000,000krw 
Rhino - dr kim was honest and advised me not to do rhino till after 2jaw surgery as it may look different with my new profile- I plan to write about this in detail on the thread regarding april 31 
2jaw - they advised me to see a professional in this area as its an invasive surgery and they could not do the best for me.  

JW clinic (prices were in USD)
Rhino $6000
Breast $10,400
Jaw - they gave me 3 plans which I will not go into detail because by this point all the surgeons were advising me not to go surgical but to just correct the profile by doing other ps which is not what I want because my orthodontist recommend me to get 2jaw for dental reasons not profile. With this I figure it is too big of a procedure to do overseas.

Anyway,  there is currently a "sale" on the jw website it says $6500usd for teardrop for foreign paitients,  I brang this up after he quoted me $10,000 and he murmur something about it not being the top surgeon, I could tell he got a bit uneasy so I made a joke and asked if he forgot about that promotion and he said yes,  so I asked if I could get that price then?  He hesitated and said yes but I will probably have to pay a bit more (he did not mention why) and that he will get back to me. . I then told him I changed my mind about the rhinoplasty because of what Dr kim from april31 told me so I would only want to do a little work on my nose tip where it was really bulbous so he told me it would cost about $4500 to just do that.

Now I'm doing more research on the price side of things it says on the medicalkorea website if you are only doing the tip it should be max $1800 but jw quote me $4500 ? Am I missing something or is all that extra charge for the services of the in house translator and MSS? 

I txtd jay from jw on whatsapp and asked if he could lower the price if I do breast+tip plasty but he has not replied yet.  

On the other hand I feel the clinic (jw clinic) is quite shady and have asked mss to help me get more consultations at other places with more logical prices right now so im waiting for a new booking elsewhere.  I'm trying to be optimistic and thinking am I missing something in the quotes I was given? Please let me know your opinions.

Edit: forgot to mention jw got back to me that my new price for breast is now $8000 despite the advertised $6000. This is for about 250cc if that matters.


----------



## Choz

Sunnysideup77 said:


> I am kinda new to this forum,  started browsing the last few months but I don't think I had came across anyone mentioning docfinder or myseoulsecret till now, not detailed but I wanted to just mention my experience with these services.
> 
> I first emailed docfinder and beautique because I saw sponsored posts and videos and thought it would be a great idea to have someone assisting me where communication is going to be such a big barrier. Both of these services were slow to reply (beautique just completely didn't reply) when I told them I wanted to do rhino, my guess is they have enough traffic and considered my job small?
> 
> What I didn't mention initially was that I had also wanted to get 2jaw and breast augmentation as well.  When docfinder saw my 2nd email (mentioning other things I wanted) he replied me on whatsapp finally but by then I had already came across myseoulsecret and been communicating with them so I thanked him and told him his service was no longer required.
> 
> I am not sure how the commission system works for these services but personally I would suggest some kind of new thread for ppl who won't be using this service and to get advice from ppl who has been to korea for ps.
> 
> MySeoulSecret(MSS) has been nice,  they offered to meet me at clinics to keep me company(I declined as I already had my mum with me) and they translate addresses for me via messaging apps. But I'm not sure about the prices at clinics (specifically jw clinic) I've been getting.  Some seem to match quotes others in here are getting but if im not wrong I am still being charged quite ridiculous for what I want and when I brang this up to MSS they only said it was slightly higher and they could try negotiate for me.  That was when I found this thread and checked out http://www.medicalkorea.or.kr/filedata/HTM/CM9166/20150804152040.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I just want everyone to understand my situation and let me know if the quotes I received are justified.
> 
> Banobagi:
> Angle+genio 11,000,000krw
> Chin implant 8,500,000
> Rhino 4,950,000 + alar 1,320,000
> Breast teardrop 12,000,000
> -chloe the translater offered 200,000krw refund had I called back that day for booking which I did not.
> 
> April 31:
> Breast 10,000,000krw
> Rhino - dr kim was honest and advised me not to do rhino till after 2jaw surgery as it may look different with my new profile- I plan to write about this in detail on the thread regarding april 31
> 2jaw - they advised me to see a professional in this area as its an invasive surgery and they could not do the best for me.
> 
> JW clinic (prices were in USD)
> Rhino $6000
> Breast $10,400
> Jaw - they gave me 3 plans which I will not go into detail because by this point all the surgeons were advising me not to go surgical but to just correct the profile by doing other ps which is not what I want because my orthodontist recommend me to get 2jaw for dental reasons not profile. With this I figure it is too big of a procedure to do overseas.
> 
> Anyway,  there is currently a "sale" on the jw website it says $6500usd for teardrop for foreign paitients,  I brang this up after he quoted me $10,000 and he murmur something about it not being the top surgeon, I could tell he got a bit uneasy so I made a joke and asked if he forgot about that promotion and he said yes,  so I asked if I could get that price then?  He hesitated and said yes but I will probably have to pay a bit more (he did not mention why) and that he will get back to me. . I then told him I changed my mind about the rhinoplasty because of what Dr kim from april31 told me so I would only want to do a little work on my nose tip where it was really bulbous so he told me it would cost about $4500 to just do that.
> 
> Now I'm doing more research on the price side of things it says on the medicalkorea website if you are only doing the tip it should be max $1800 but jw quote me $4500 ? Am I missing something or is all that extra charge for the services of the in house translator and MSS?
> 
> I txtd jay from jw on whatsapp and asked if he could lower the price if I do breast+tip plasty but he has not replied yet.
> 
> On the other hand I feel the clinic (jw clinic) is quite shady and have asked mss to help me get more consultations at other places with more logical prices right now so im waiting for a new booking elsewhere.  I'm trying to be optimistic and thinking am I missing something in the quotes I was given? Please let me know your opinions.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention jw got back to me that my new price for breast is now $8000 despite the advertised $6000. This is for about 250cc if that matters.


Hi Sunnysideup 77 , 

I think its best to go to Seoul and visit maybe up to 3 clinics and deicde try not to go thru the agency. I approached Regen hospital, and they told me try not to go thru the agency so they could give me more discount options. 

If you want to compare Docfinder Korea or My seoul Secret, i would personally choose my seoul secret as they will be very willing to work within your budget and they were really honest unlike doc finder when i ask them to recommend a few more affordable clinics, (as previously the 4 clinics the agent recommended were too expensive.)  the agent told me to save up more money instead. I mean... Come on, its only 1 rihnoplasty and they charge you 6 -7k SGD thats complete ripped off man.


----------



## cherishbaby

Thank you for good information.


----------



## molly2010

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone has had the plates/screws removed after v-line and if so what is the price range for this??

Thanks!!


----------



## happysoul123

Hi,
I have gotten my surgery done but below are the procedures and prices quoted for my case 

Ruby: 4.5-5 million won (open primary rhino + alar base reduction + tiplasty using ear cartilage)
Dream: 3.5 million won (closed primary rhino + tiplasty using ear cartilage)
Banobagi: 5.5-6.5 million won (open primary rhino + alar base reduction + tiplasty using ear cartilage)
Tlps: 5.5-6.5 million won (open primary rhino + alar base reduction + tiplasty using ear cartilage, septal cartilage and donor rib cartilage)
Baum: 3.38 million won (open primary rhino + alar base reduction + tiplasty using ear cartilage and septal cartilage)
Mvp: 3.5-4 million won (open primary rhino + alar base reduction + tiplasty using ear cartilage and septal cartilage)


----------



## LittleBubba

I have sent emails to a few clinics that I'm going to see them late this year. I'll post here their prices later


----------



## waitingforyou

Sunnysideup77 said:


> I am kinda new to this forum,  started browsing the last few months but I don't think I had came across anyone mentioning docfinder or myseoulsecret till now, not detailed but I wanted to just mention my experience with these services.
> 
> I first emailed docfinder and beautique because I saw sponsored posts and videos and thought it would be a great idea to have someone assisting me where communication is going to be such a big barrier. Both of these services were slow to reply (beautique just completely didn't reply) when I told them I wanted to do rhino, my guess is they have enough traffic and considered my job small?
> 
> What I didn't mention initially was that I had also wanted to get 2jaw and breast augmentation as well.  When docfinder saw my 2nd email (mentioning other things I wanted) he replied me on whatsapp finally but by then I had already came across myseoulsecret and been communicating with them so I thanked him and told him his service was no longer required.
> 
> I am not sure how the commission system works for these services but personally I would suggest some kind of new thread for ppl who won't be using this service and to get advice from ppl who has been to korea for ps.
> 
> MySeoulSecret(MSS) has been nice,  they offered to meet me at clinics to keep me company(I declined as I already had my mum with me) and they translate addresses for me via messaging apps. But I'm not sure about the prices at clinics (specifically jw clinic) I've been getting.  Some seem to match quotes others in here are getting but if im not wrong I am still being charged quite ridiculous for what I want and when I brang this up to MSS they only said it was slightly higher and they could try negotiate for me.  That was when I found this thread and checked out http://www.medicalkorea.or.kr/filedata/HTM/CM9166/20150804152040.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I just want everyone to understand my situation and let me know if the quotes I received are justified.
> 
> Banobagi:
> Angle+genio 11,000,000krw
> Chin implant 8,500,000
> Rhino 4,950,000 + alar 1,320,000
> Breast teardrop 12,000,000
> -chloe the translater offered 200,000krw refund had I called back that day for booking which I did not.
> 
> April 31:
> Breast 10,000,000krw
> Rhino - dr kim was honest and advised me not to do rhino till after 2jaw surgery as it may look different with my new profile- I plan to write about this in detail on the thread regarding april 31
> 2jaw - they advised me to see a professional in this area as its an invasive surgery and they could not do the best for me.
> 
> JW clinic (prices were in USD)
> Rhino $6000
> Breast $10,400
> Jaw - they gave me 3 plans which I will not go into detail because by this point all the surgeons were advising me not to go surgical but to just correct the profile by doing other ps which is not what I want because my orthodontist recommend me to get 2jaw for dental reasons not profile. With this I figure it is too big of a procedure to do overseas.
> 
> Anyway,  there is currently a "sale" on the jw website it says $6500usd for teardrop for foreign paitients,  I brang this up after he quoted me $10,000 and he murmur something about it not being the top surgeon, I could tell he got a bit uneasy so I made a joke and asked if he forgot about that promotion and he said yes,  so I asked if I could get that price then?  He hesitated and said yes but I will probably have to pay a bit more (he did not mention why) and that he will get back to me. . I then told him I changed my mind about the rhinoplasty because of what Dr kim from april31 told me so I would only want to do a little work on my nose tip where it was really bulbous so he told me it would cost about $4500 to just do that.
> 
> Now I'm doing more research on the price side of things it says on the medicalkorea website if you are only doing the tip it should be max $1800 but jw quote me $4500 ? Am I missing something or is all that extra charge for the services of the in house translator and MSS?
> 
> I txtd jay from jw on whatsapp and asked if he could lower the price if I do breast+tip plasty but he has not replied yet.
> 
> On the other hand I feel the clinic (jw clinic) is quite shady and have asked mss to help me get more consultations at other places with more logical prices right now so im waiting for a new booking elsewhere.  I'm trying to be optimistic and thinking am I missing something in the quotes I was given? Please let me know your opinions.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention jw got back to me that my new price for breast is now $8000 despite the advertised $6000. This is for about 250cc if that matters.


 
Sunnysideup,


Thank you for the review. My gosh, they gave you horrible pricing. I think you better be on your own and find other clinics that will fit your taste. Most of my friends have no problem getting the promotions price at other clinics. Good luck!


----------



## LittleBubba

ITEM clinic quotes me today. Hope this helps

 -Rhinoplasty (silicone implant on bridge and septum cartilage on tip) : 3.850.000 KRW
 -Shortening : 770.000 KRW
 -Deviation correction : 770.000 KRW
 -2nd double eyelid surgery with incisional method : 2.780.000 KRW
 -Ptosis correction : 1.080.000 KRW

The prices are for first time having surgery, tax, medications and post op treatments are INCLUDED


----------



## Mandy1605

Hi,

I just got a reply from Dream (I msged docfinder weeks ago and never got a reply. Same for banobagi). They quoted me:

- two jaw: 21m krw 
-lateral canthopexy: 2.3m
-rhinoplasty: 7.7m
-arm lipo (only for my armpit fat but I'm not sure if they misunderstood me because the price is really high for this): 27m

I'm considering just doing the lateral and rhino now. Has anyone been/is going to Dream and got this pricing and was it worth it? 

Thank you all


----------



## soysaucee

I inquired on Kakao about rhinoplasty and DES with JW Clinic.

4 - 4.4mil KRW for rhinoplasty (silicon implant, septal cartilage for tip and alar base reduction?). 
Is this cheap? I'm actually not sure if this price includes the alar base reduction, her wording was unclear:

"I would like to recommend you rhinoplasty using silicon implant for the bridge and septal cartilage for the tip. Your nose is quite short and bulbous. And it seems like you have wide alar base. So alar base reduction could be recommendable. It costs roughly KRW 4,000,000~4,400,000 for the nose."

She quoted me this in April 2016 and I hope the price doesn't go up when I arrive in September. I also asked about DES, she recommended partial incision method but didn't give me a price.


----------



## K Couture

Mandy1605 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a reply from Dream (I msged docfinder weeks ago and never got a reply. Same for banobagi). They quoted me:
> 
> - two jaw: 21m krw
> -lateral canthopexy: 2.3m
> -rhinoplasty: 7.7m
> -arm lipo (only for my armpit fat but I'm not sure if they misunderstood me because the price is really high for this): 27m
> 
> I'm considering just doing the lateral and rhino now. Has anyone been/is going to Dream and got this pricing and was it worth it?
> 
> Thank you all


Bad pricing. All way overpriced. According to the price range the clinic belongs to, Lateral canthoPEXY (not plasty) should be in the low to mid 1 millions.
Two jaw im not sure tbh but the one doing it will be Dr Kim who is really expensive cos he did the facial contouring for the girl's generation and other sm celebs. But that price is still def too high. At the very least 4-5 million won too high even with him as your surgeon.
Rhino that price is for their open rhino not their closed so you better check with them. They charge similar prices to april31 for their open rhino. But again that price is still too high. Ask them to itemize it for you. As in, what procedures are they calculating the rhino with to warrant that amount. They need to break down for you. Eg. Lateral Osteo + Alar + SEG. From there you get a better picture of how they trying to charge and then if its many of those procedures then the correct pricing should be in 5 mills not 7. If its a very simple job then seriously it shouldnt be over 4.
Arm lipo i imagine its 2.7 they quoted u lol......im not sure about lipo i never inquired -_-


----------



## oreocream

Mandy1605 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a reply from Dream (I msged docfinder weeks ago and never got a reply. Same for banobagi). They quoted me:
> 
> - two jaw: 21m krw
> -lateral canthopexy: 2.3m
> -rhinoplasty: 7.7m
> -arm lipo (only for my armpit fat but I'm not sure if they misunderstood me because the price is really high for this): 27m
> 
> I'm considering just doing the lateral and rhino now. Has anyone been/is going to Dream and got this pricing and was it worth it?
> 
> Thank you all



That's on the high end. I did mine at View for half that price, and that was before discount.


----------



## Cici69

hi nikki


Nikki_AA said:


> BTW. to let you all feel even worst of the comparison between locals and foreigners price. i was told that a breast augmentation cost only 5k to 6k SGD dollars in korea. i consulted with Bong Bong which is popular in korea and they gave me quotation of 15k usd to 18k usd. KID U NOT i have the email with me!!! OMG


..


----------



## Cici69

hi nikki.. i did my BA here yesterday. i didnt go for those places popular with foreigners hospitals..instead i chose a clinic which is famous among the locals. i think this is a better way as we all know which local hospitals are the best compared to foreigners as what they heard and saw are just advertisements gimmicks. my dr charged me local price for BA..which is about 6 k SgD. 


Cici69 said:


> hi nikki
> 
> ..


i


----------



## oreocream

Cici69 said:


> hi nikki.. i did my BA here yesterday. i didnt go for those places popular with foreigners hospitals..instead i chose a clinic which is famous among the locals. i think this is a better way as we all know which local hospitals are the best compared to foreigners as what they heard and saw are just advertisements gimmicks. my dr charged me local price for BA..which is about 6 k SgD.
> 
> i



But then do these "local" clinics have English coordinators?


----------



## Cici69

my dr can speak english..not.fluent but sufficient. if u speak.mandarin then its all good coz she has a nurse who is a chinese. i went to a clinic specializes in BA though.




oreocream said:


> But then do these "local" clinics have English coordinators?


----------



## elleen_my

soysaucee said:


> I inquired on Kakao about rhinoplasty and DES with JW Clinic.
> 
> 4 - 4.4mil KRW for rhinoplasty (silicon implant, septal cartilage for tip and alar base reduction?).
> Is this cheap? I'm actually not sure if this price includes the alar base reduction, her wording was unclear:
> 
> "I would like to recommend you rhinoplasty using silicon implant for the bridge and septal cartilage for the tip. Your nose is quite short and bulbous. And it seems like you have wide alar base. So alar base reduction could be recommendable. It costs roughly KRW 4,000,000~4,400,000 for the nose."
> 
> She quoted me this in April 2016 and I hope the price doesn't go up when I arrive in September. I also asked about DES, she recommended partial incision method but didn't give me a price.


I got the exact same reply from them. I wonder if it's like a standard reply. I find JW very slow in replying.  When r u going to Seoul?


----------



## 0firefly

Mandy1605 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a reply from Dream (I msged docfinder weeks ago and never got a reply. Same for banobagi). They quoted me:
> 
> - two jaw: 21m krw
> -lateral canthopexy: 2.3m
> -rhinoplasty: 7.7m
> -arm lipo (only for my armpit fat but I'm not sure if they misunderstood me because the price is really high for this): 27m
> 
> I'm considering just doing the lateral and rhino now. Has anyone been/is going to Dream and got this pricing and was it worth it?
> 
> Thank you all



Did they break down the costs for the that rhinoplasty quote? 7.7m is a lot. Here is what Dream quoted me on Kakao:

- Basic rhinoplasty (bridge and tip only): 3.8m, with lateral osteotomy and alarplasty being an additional 1.5m each
- Non-incisional double eyelid surgery: 1.8m
- Lateral canthoplasty: 1.5m
- Acculift under the chin: 2.1m

I also emailed Wonjin (and later decided not to go with them). Here's what they quoted:
- Reduction rhinoplasty for bulbous/blunt (columella resection, nostril reduction, hump reduction, lateral osteotomy (narrowing the width of nose bridge), rim grafting bridge + tip implant if needed): 6-7m


----------



## soysaucee

elleen_my said:


> I got the exact same reply from them. I wonder if it's like a standard reply. I find JW very slow in replying.  When r u going to Seoul?


Im going the first two weeks of September 2016! How about yourself?


----------



## Oceanbelle

Cici69 said:


> hi nikki.. i did my BA here yesterday. i didnt go for those places popular with foreigners hospitals..instead i chose a clinic which is famous among the locals. i think this is a better way as we all know which local hospitals are the best compared to foreigners as what they heard and saw are just advertisements gimmicks. my dr charged me local price for BA..which is about 6 k SgD.
> 
> i



Hi Cici69, is it convenient to share the clinic you went to?


----------



## CurlyCat

soysaucee said:


> Im going the first two weeks of September 2016! How about yourself?


Hihi!
Note that Chuseok falls on the 14-16th sept this year and it's a public holiday. Hope that will not affect your plans.


----------



## aznbaby

Hey guys! I got a ptosis correction with incision exactly a week ago at ID hospital. I paid about 1,720,000 won which is equivalent to $1500+. They quoted me for 2,200,000 won but they gave me a discount and also didn't charge any tax so I got a good deal. My surgery went well and got my stitches out today.

Banobagi in Yeoksam quoted me for 3,000,000 won but with the discount final quote was about 2,750,000.

My friend got her non-incision method at Banobagi and paid a lot more than what ID quoted her.


----------



## erichyung

turnerdhr said:


> I had a very rushed consultation with them, was told to quickly pay the deposit to secure the space, and then was scheduled to have the procedures the very next day.
> 
> I have just visited and spoken to the Gangnam Tourist Centre for Cosmetic Surgery (next to the large Hyundai Department Store) and you are right about the 10%.  I will be paying them a visit on Tuesday before I leave to get some of my money back.  It's the principle that matters.
> 
> btw, relatively speaking, in Singapore, and any such nonsense by any clinics will be immediately reported to the SMC in Singapore.  I don't suppose Korea has any lesser ethical standards than Singapore or we'll all be in trouble.  Furthermore, i never signed any papers or was shown any sort of documents stating the forfeit of my deposit.  They just said "sorry" no refund.
> 
> If that clinic has attitudes like this, you can just imagine how the founder and staff runs their operations internally and how they could care less about patients rights.
> 
> A loss of US$400 is pretty cheap compared to what could have happened to me in the long run if i had gone ahead with my procedures, which were pretty extensive.



You would be surprised. I have done many procedures just simply giving a fake name lmao. They don't care,  it's literally just a factory.


----------



## JessicaCorbyn

erichyung said:


> You would be surprised. I have done many procedures just simply giving a fake name lmao. They don't care,  it's literally just a factory.



Which clinic is this? ^^


----------



## krispy21

So is there any rule of thumb, how much generally is the % discount we should start requesting ?


----------



## erichyung

Wtf braun quoted me 8.7mil for primary rhino.......  Anyone know how I can get pass the stupid Chinese consultant?


----------



## kkttyy

Jlalala said:


> I don't know about Cinderella, but I'm caucasian and I just got my nose done at dream. It was 3.9 mil for dorsal hump removal, osteotomy, and tipplasty.



Hello who did your nose at dream and are you satisfied with the results?


----------



## wlkyoung137a

ladybugz said:


> I'm very curious about View's prices... Anyone has them? I was leaning towards Wonjin, but I've been told View has very dramatic changes.



oh, I've been there for consultation. so i know the price at VIEW.
I had nose surgery, face contouring surgery, thread lifting.
 rhinoplasty :  normally 3,100 ~ 4,000 USD
zygoma reduction , genioplasty, angular mandible surgery each around 6,200 USD

Mine was very successful!! I was very satisfied with results.


----------



## candoit

odnok said:


> Hey just wondering. Where did you find the review for view? Last time i checked (which was last year) it was on my black list.



Hi, why don't you visit just their website? That is much more easier


----------



## candoit

*JW online consultation*
Rhinoplasty (revision) : from 5,000,000 won
Fat graft on full face (including top up) : 3,500,000 won
*
View online consultation*
Rhinoplasty (revision) : from 4,500,000 won


*Regen online consultation*
Rhinoplasty (revision) : from 4,500,000 won


----------



## asgogoas

For my case, I had surgery at Cooki
Rhinoplasty(nose bridge and nose tip): 3,500,000 krw
Zygoma, Vline+genioplasty: 12,000,000 krw


----------



## erichyung

asgogoas said:


> For my case, I had surgery at Cooki
> Rhinoplasty(nose bridge and nose tip): 3,500,000 krw
> Zygoma, Vline+genioplasty: 12,000,000 krw


oh the one at gangnam, I visited recently, how did it go?


----------



## Xiledsoviet

MVP
♣*Options for Rhinoplasty*


Augmentation Rhinoplasty (bridge+tip)  USD$  2,500

Lengthening the Short Nose (Septal carilage)  USD $1,000

Bulbous nose correction    USD$  1,000

Alar reduction   USD $1,000

================================================

Total     USD$  5,500


----------



## asgogoas

erichyung said:


> oh the one at gangnam, I visited recently, how did it go?


It went very well on me
You can read my story


----------



## Munchkinxx

I can't seem to find many reviews about Gangham K Beauty. Any good/bad news with the clinic?

How come they have two websites?
http://gkbeautygroup.com
http://parkview.asia/pkv_eng/main.htm


----------



## floweryy

Cooki

vline between 7,81-12m
DES 2,5mill

and they told me to put down deposit if i want to do surgery. I havent even done the consultation. The consultation is 500 000. I pass. I can get way better prices from other clinics


----------



## Gantz

floweryy said:


> Cooki
> 
> vline between 7,81-12m
> DES 2,5mill
> 
> and they told me to put down deposit if i want to do surgery. I havent even done the consultation. The consultation is 500 000. I pass. I can get way better prices from other clinics


Thank you for sharing!

How did you contact them? In english chinese or korean? Do you think it is possible to bargain the price?


----------



## floweryy

Gantz said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> How did you contact them? In english chinese or korean? Do you think it is possible to bargain the price?


thats from the english consultant zach on kakao, someone posted his kakao on the other thread so i wanted to see where they stand price range wise. ive contacted cooki before and they gave me ridic prices back then too

seems like theres no room for bargaining, and they have crazy many chinese patients as well so the prices i got will not go down a bit. there's more reputable clinics out there that will not go as far as charging me 12m for vline and zyg

when are you going to seoul?


----------



## Gantz

floweryy said:


> thats from the english consultant zach on kakao, someone posted his kakao on the other thread so i wanted to see where they stand price range wise. ive contacted cooki before and they gave me ridic prices back then too
> 
> seems like theres no room for bargaining, and they have crazy many chinese patients as well so the prices i got will not go down a bit. there's more reputable clinics out there that will not go as far as charging me 12m for vline and zyg
> 
> when are you going to seoul?


I am going autumn 2017 orspring 2018, and you? Thank you for answering. I am doing fc as well, quick zygoma and v-line(t-osteotomy)

Which are the other reputable clinics you mentioned? All the ones I have found and like either target chinese or have no english reviews(found theough naver, can't read or search in korean).


----------



## soysaucee

Loulou95 said:


> Hi ! I am going to Seoul same time as you. Consultations all scheduled for last week of August and planning to do surgery first week of September  are you going alone?


hi!
i will be going with my cousin so she can take care of me. how about you? where are you consulting. PM me your kakao!


----------



## floweryy

Gantz said:


> I am going autumn 2017 orspring 2018, and you? Thank you for answering. I am doing fc as well, quick zygoma and v-line(t-osteotomy)
> 
> Which are the other reputable clinics you mentioned? All the ones I have found and like either target chinese or have no english reviews(found theough naver, can't read or search in korean).


the face dental but it's only for facial bone surgeries. there's also a few local clinics that ive bumped to but i cant recall the names, but ill get back to you once i get the names right

yea i understand, i also get sceptical when they're only targeting chinese patients like cooki. what's the reason for doing quick zygoma and not 3d? My cheekbones are wide which makes my face looks square in profile, yet i have no volume in my front cheekbones. I want a narrow face but with volume in my front cheeks. high cheekbones are desired. i dont think that i can do t-osteotomy since my chin is short, i likely need chin implant besides vline. i really want to get away with vline only but my cheekbones seems wide so ill have to do quick or 3d zygoma

im still researching but will go this year (and go back next year to shop skin care products aaand fillers, skin laser??lol)


----------



## Gantz

floweryy said:


> the face dental but it's only for facial bone surgeries. there's also a few local clinics that ive bumped to but i cant recall the names, but ill get back to you once i get the names right
> 
> yea i understand, i also get sceptical when they're only targeting chinese patients like cooki. what's the reason for doing quick zygoma and not 3d? My cheekbones are wide which makes my face looks square in profile, yet i have no volume in my front cheekbones. I want a narrow face but with volume in my front cheeks. high cheekbones are desired. i dont think that i can do t-osteotomy since my chin is short, i likely need chin implant besides vline. i really want to get away with vline only but my cheekbones seems wide so ill have to do quick or 3d zygoma
> 
> im still researching but will go this year (and go back next year to shop skin care products aaand fillers, skin laser??lol)


I am doing quick zygoma cause only my arch is slightly protrudind when looking from the front, plus I don't want to reduce my front zygoma, it's already small enough.

Face Dental is in my consultation list!

Why don't you try forwarding genioplastly?


----------



## floweryy

Gantz said:


> I am doing quick zygoma cause only my arch is slightly protrudind when looking from the front, plus I don't want to reduce my front zygoma, it's already small enough.
> 
> Face Dental is in my consultation list!
> 
> Why don't you try forwarding genioplastly?


 I dont think you cant go wrong with going to a clinic who's specializing in facial bone. The issue with me is that i want to do eyes, nose and fc at the same clinic but i'll see what ill do

not sure what you mean by arch, but is your cheekbones looking wide from profile? mine does and also at  45 degrees

if i do zygoma then i want to do quick zygoma since the recovery is shorter but ill do consultations and see what dr recommend. i get very different answers when asking dr through mails, so i am still unsure which surgery i really need

i might need chin implant in order to balance my face and get a v shaped (not super pointy) chin


----------



## Gantz

floweryy said:


> I dont think you cant go wrong with going to a clinic who's specializing in facial bone. The issue with me is that i want to do eyes, nose and fc at the same clinic but i'll see what ill do
> 
> not sure what you mean by arch, but is your cheekbones looking wide from profile? mine does and also at  45 degrees
> 
> if i do zygoma then i want to do quick zygoma since the recovery is shorter but ill do consultations and see what dr recommend. i get very different answers when asking dr through mails, so i am still unsure which surgery i really need
> 
> i might need chin implant in order to balance my face and get a v shaped (not super pointy) chin


Aah I see! Maybe have them done seperatly? Like two or three weeks apart? I am going for fc in one trip, then after onw year facial lipo and lifting and nose, and in a 3rd trip fat graft.

The arch is the side zygoma, the one visible when looking from the front, which gives the face a wider look. My cheekbones only look a little bit wider from the front, not protruded from the side or 45 degrees. That's why I only need the quick reduction, not the 3d. About your case I am not sure how much the quick method could do, cause it does not reduce the 45 angle zygoma, maybe only a tiny bit. So I cannot say for sure, you need a little from both methods :/

Instead of chin implant also look at forwarding genniplasty, where they extend your chin with your bone, which they cut from the chin, so it's a 2 birds 1 stone. At least I would go for that if I needed something like this, cause I don't like foreign materials like the implant inside my face. That's just my opinion though


----------



## floweryy

Gantz said:


> Aah I see! Maybe have them done seperatly? Like two or three weeks apart? I am going for fc in one trip, then after onw year facial lipo and lifting and nose, and in a 3rd trip fat graft.
> 
> The arch is the side zygoma, the one visible when looking from the front, which gives the face a wider look. My cheekbones only look a little bit wider from the front, not protruded from the side or 45 degrees. That's why I only need the quick reduction, not the 3d. About your case I am not sure how much the quick method could do, cause it does not reduce the 45 angle zygoma, maybe only a tiny bit. So I cannot say for sure, you need a little from both methods :/
> 
> Instead of chin implant also look at forwarding genniplasty, where they extend your chin with your bone, which they cut from the chin, so it's a 2 birds 1 stone. At least I would go for that if I needed something like this, cause I don't like foreign materials like the implant inside my face. That's just my opinion though


Ah, then yes the side zygoma is visible and its the reason why my face is so wide. have you done online consultation with any dr?  i dont mind high cheekbones as seen on many east europeans. i only want frontal cheek volume and not cheekbones which are protruding outwards which is too strong looking for my taste. vline alone will surely wont make my face feminine so some sort of zyg reduction is necessary i hope to get away with 3d only! Fc alone is frightening enough.

i thought you mention pushing the chin forward, but agree, i want to avoid implants where it's possible. if extending the chin with bone is not too pricey then ill def go for it. again, i do hope that my chin is not considered as too short and that vline is sufficient enough.

youre lucky who can do several trips - that is said i might just end up going back again and again and again merely for skin treatments, fat graft and skin care shopping haha


----------



## Gantz

floweryy said:


> Ah, then yes the side zygoma is visible and its the reason why my face is so wide. have you done online consultation with any dr?  i dont mind high cheekbones as seen on many east europeans. i only want frontal cheek volume and not cheekbones which are protruding outwards which is too strong looking for my taste. vline alone will surely wont make my face feminine so some sort of zyg reduction is necessary i hope to get away with 3d only! Fc alone is frightening enough.
> 
> i thought you mention pushing the chin forward, but agree, i want to avoid implants where it's possible. if extending the chin with bone is not too pricey then ill def go for it. again, i do hope that my chin is not considered as too short and that vline is sufficient enough.
> 
> youre lucky who can do several trips - that is said i might just end up going back again and again and again merely for skin treatments, fat graft and skin care shopping haha


No, I haven't done any online consulation yet, I want to complete my list of doctors I will visit first.

I don't know how expensive it is, you can google it to see the method used, I think DA, maybe Braun explan it well, and many other clinics, TL PS maybe as well, check them out if you want to see it. About the price I don't know, but I think since they are already cutting your chin for v-line maybe it will not be too expensive. Maybe you can search here to find more prices?


----------



## erichyung

You ladies are so rich! It breaks my bank just to do a rhinoplasty


----------



## Elliepoo

wlkyoung137a said:


> oh, I've been there for consultation. so i know the price at VIEW.
> I had nose surgery, face contouring surgery, thread lifting.
> rhinoplasty :  normally 3,100 ~ 4,000 USD
> zygoma reduction , genioplasty, angular mandible surgery each around 6,200 USD
> 
> Mine was very successful!! I was very satisfied with results.



Im thinking about view for nose revision. Which Doctor did your nose? I asked view and they said dr Kim would be doing the revision


----------



## Deeepesd

floweryy said:


> the face dental but it's only for facial bone surgeries. there's also a few local clinics that ive bumped to but i cant recall the names, but ill get back to you once i get the names right
> 
> yea i understand, i also get sceptical when they're only targeting chinese patients like cooki. what's the reason for doing quick zygoma and not 3d? My cheekbones are wide which makes my face looks square in profile, yet i have no volume in my front cheekbones. I want a narrow face but with volume in my front cheeks. high cheekbones are desired. i dont think that i can do t-osteotomy since my chin is short, i likely need chin implant besides vline. i really want to get away with vline only but my cheekbones seems wide so ill have to do quick or 3d zygoma
> 
> im still researching but will go this year (and go back next year to shop skin care products aaand fillers, skin laser??lol)



Wait, what!?

Cooki doesn't target Koreans?


----------



## wlkyoung137a

Elliepoo said:


> Im thinking about view for nose revision. Which Doctor did your nose? I asked view and they said dr Kim would be doing the revision



I did facial bone contouring in View. Before that, I had gotten my nosejob already~~~ 
But I have read some thread here about View's nose surgery. Dr.Lee Dong Chan is good for rhinoplasty.
Maybe Dr.Kim is also good!


----------



## Chloes94

I got consultation a while ago but I'm still thinking about what to get.... might just get a filler
$2800 for nose rhinoplasty and 
$3400 for forehead reduction


----------



## Oceanbelle

Chloes94 said:


> I got consultation a while ago but I'm still thinking about what to get.... might just get a filler
> $2800 for nose rhinoplasty and
> $3400 for forehead reduction



Is there a procedure for forehead reduction? I'm interested.


----------



## Chloes94

Oceanbelle said:


> Is there a procedure for forehead reduction? I'm interested.



I didn't get that into it as it was over my budget; but yes. I think it's more of a hairline adjustment? they said they could lower my hairline to reduce my forehead.


----------



## jaspsev

I don't recommend hairline lowering, the scars will be there and it will be hard to cover.
Just go for FUT transplant so the scar will be on the back of the head and the hair in front will be permanent.


----------



## oreocream

Oceanbelle said:


> Is there a procedure for forehead reduction? I'm interested.



I know someone who did that, and the results are quite amazing. Basically she did hairline lowering plus hair transplant to cover whatever little scars there is. Actually from what I can see, the scars weren't very noticeable 3 months post-op. You really have to get extremely close to see any semblance of scar. Even without hair transplant, all the hair would've covered the incision anyway.


----------



## Gantz

oreocream said:


> I know someone who did that, and the results are quite amazing. Basically she did hairline lowering plus hair transplant to cover whatever little scars there is. Actually from what I can see, the scars weren't very noticeable 3 months post-op. You really have to get extremely close to see any semblance of scar. Even without hair transplant, all the hair would've covered the incision anyway.


Do you know which clinic she/he had the procedure done? I am also interested in hair transplant!


----------



## oreocream

Gantz said:


> Do you know which clinic she/he had the procedure done? I am also interested in hair transplant!



She did it in Bangkok, not Korea. I'm considering my hair transplant in Korea, and I'm looking at 3 clinics - Banobagi, DAPRS and View. Regen does hair transplant too but they've priced themselves out of my budget. Banobagi's results looks too natural and DA is not cheap either. But since I'm also looking at DA for zygoma, maybe I might just do the hair transplant with them eventually.


----------



## xLM21

mallmuffin said:


> Read through this entire thread and I feel bad that some of you got ripped off here...  This is seriously an issue in Korea. I'm here for studies and have accompanied a lot of my chinese/korean classmates when they go for consultation. Just a heads up for you guys.
> 
> 1) Try to avoid big hospitals. Just because they have nice B&A or real stories, it doesn't mean that you will end up like them (everyone has a different base to start with) It's not an inside story but most Koreans know that big hospitals have many operating surgeons and the one that you consulted with is not necessary the one that will be doing the surgery for you, it might be a trainee surgeon. Since I have been in Korea for awhile, trust me the big hospitals do have a lot of customers but do you know that just last year a bunch of chinese patients went on a strike in myeongdong because of failed surgery (unbalance zygoma/jaw reduction/etc) and the hospitals were reluctant to do anything about it?
> ps: Not trying to say big hospitals are bad, just be careful.
> 
> 2) Don't pay deposit or whatever they tell you to secure a surgery date. Make plans to visit as many hospitals and narrow down those that you think fits what you are looking to do. Once you put a deposit, its not gonna come back.
> 
> 3) I have to say this, small vs big well known hospitals. Small ones are precise and they care about how YOU look rather than how much money you will spend, they won't recommend you to do unnecessary procedures to your face. Instead big hospitals will recommend you to add on this and that blah blah how it will look good etc.. Small clinics are expensive but one thing for sure is that both the consulting and operating surgeon is the same. A little more expensive but well quality is better than quantity isn't it?
> 
> 4) It's pretty tough for them to give you local price unless you go with a local who knows the market well... For the prices you guys are paying in big hospitals, the reason why its expensive its because you are paying for the in-house translator and the amount of advertisements they have to do to promote themselves. My classmate's sis works part time as an in-house translator and she is being paid a basic and also a commission for every sucessful patient. I don't know if it works for all hospitals though.
> 
> 5) LUCK. Honestly, I kid you not. You get it done at a hospital that is well known for nose/eyes whatever but yours might not turn out the way you want it to be. Some just have to get it done twice to get the right result. Pray hard and do good deeds!(haha, just kidding~)
> 
> Anyway I saw that someone was quoted 10,000usd to get their eyes and nose done? Sorry that is obviously rip off, locals can simply get double eyelids done at 600,000-800,000won and if you are gonna get the inner corner cut its probably 1.4mil to 1.6mil(together with double eyelid surgery)
> 
> All the best to those who will be coming to Korea to get surgery done~


Thanks mallmuffin for your advise. What small clinics do you recommend for nose and eyelid surgery?


----------



## daisybuttercup

Hi, anyone knows which clinic and doctor is the best for breast revision? I need advice as this will be my third surgery!


----------



## Mindy Le

Hi, I'm planning to bring my mom to Seoul this December. Do you know which clinics and doctors are most well-known for revision rhinoplasty and incision double eyelid with ptosis correction?

I think I got a really high quote from Banobagi, maybe because it's my mom third time do revision rhinoplasty and she has very sensitive eyelid with glaucoma so her case is complicated? 
Revision Rhinoplasty : 7.15 mil krw  
(Alar reduction : 1.32 mil krw)
Incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 4.73 mil krw 

Any advice for me?


----------



## Fatim

ladybugz said:


> I guess I'll start, since I started the thread as well.
> 
> I was quoted $3500-4000 for silicone rhinoplasty at Wonjin.
> 
> $4445 for silicone rhinoplasty at Item.
> 
> $3500-4500 for silicone rhinoplasty at Oz


Hi did you do your nose, how is it look like and with which clinic?


----------



## xLM21

Mindy Le said:


> Hi, I'm planning to bring my mom to Seoul this December. Do you know which clinics and doctors are most well-known for revision rhinoplasty and incision double eyelid with ptosis correction?
> 
> I think I got a really high quote from Banobagi, maybe because it's my mom third time do revision rhinoplasty and she has very sensitive eyelid with glaucoma so her case is complicated?
> Revision Rhinoplasty : 7.15 mil krw
> (Alar reduction : 1.32 mil krw)
> Incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 4.73 mil krw
> 
> Any advice for me?


Im not exactly sure about eye revision but most clinics charge around 6 mil or more for rhino revision. I heard april 31 is good for revision rhino but theyre pricey.


----------



## Mindy Le

xLM21 said:


> Im not exactly sure about eye revision but most clinics charge around 6 mil or more for rhino revision. I heard april 31 is good for revision rhino but theyre pricey.



True true, April 31 price quote is from 8 mil to 9.5 mil. I'm seriously shocking now :|


----------



## Oceanbelle

Mindy Le said:


> True true, April 31 price quote is from 8 mil to 9.5 mil. I'm seriously shocking now :|



They quoted me 12M KRW for rhino revision.


----------



## xLM21

Oceanbelle said:


> They quoted me 12M KRW for rhino revision.


Omg. Thats insane


----------



## Talkischic

Oceanbelle said:


> They quoted me 12M KRW for rhino revision.


Don't do it. April 31 quoted me something similar and I immediately cancelled my consultation with them. I consider that kind of price highway robbery. There are over 400 clinics in South Korea. You have way more options than you know. Some of the big name clinics that are marketed to foreigners will always use the scare tactics "You only have one face. Your face is priceless" just to justify their absurd asking price.


----------



## Mdott

thank you thank you TALKISCHIC  you are preaching to the church.I so glad that I waited and waited( 3years of research) I know the ins and out of the pricing that they give the local.To tell you the truth a foreigner should get the same pricing due to they pay for flights over their a place to stay etc. Its not fair that such clinics treat us like atms.their is plenty of good clinic in seoul that dont charge a pound and a crown


----------



## PuddingBoi

Hey. 
Anyone who know what the prices are for a full body Liposuction?
and where the best place to get it done is?


----------



## twocupcakes

365mc is the most famous, by far, for liposuction (they refer to themselves as an "obesity clinic" and do gastric bands and dietary consultations and things like that, too). There are a couple dozen clinics under the 365mc umbrella. It's priced accordingly, though, and 365mc is more expensive than other places.


----------



## PuddingBoi

But they have good results? I am far from obese, not anymore, but I hope that maybe lipo can help me  with the last stubborn fat so I maybe can stop dieting. 
Do you know what the price is for a full body?


----------



## dwil20

I did V-line Surgery and Revision of Rhinoplasty 3 weeks ago. I visited 3 places prior to the surgery and the priced quoted to me are as follows:
1) ID Hospital:
Revision Rhinoplasty: 6,000,000 won
V-line Surgery: 10,000,000 won

2) TL Plastic Surgery
Revision Rhinoplasty: 4,800,000 won
V-line Surgery: 7,800,000 won

3) DA Plastic Surgery
Revision Rhinoplasty: 4,000,000 won
V-Line Surgery: 8,000,000 won


----------



## tiffanyfah

DA quoted me 16.5 M for V-line and 8.8 M for zygoma reduction that's crazy!!!


----------



## tiffanyfah

@dwil20 how come DA quoted you only 4 M revision rhinoplasty and 8 M for V-Line??? 
My new rhinoplasty they quoted me 4.4 M (start price)!!!????? 
How come so different???


----------



## Luzie

tiffanyfah said:


> @dwil20 how come DA quoted you only 4 M revision rhinoplasty and 8 M for V-Line???
> My new rhinoplasty they quoted me 4.4 M (start price)!!!?????
> How come so different???


Did you have other surgeries besides primary rhino?


----------



## tiffanyfah

Luzie said:


> Did you have other surgeries besides primary rhino?


No never I ask for first time price


----------



## Luzie

tiffanyfah said:


> No never I ask for first time price


If you only had primary rhino, you have less bargaining power as compared to someone who is doing 2 or more surgeries. If you never bargained at all, you can't expect the consultant to offer you a lower price automatically. I mean who doesn't want to earn more money, right? As the saying goes, "If you never try, you'll never know". 
In addition, I have read that patients who pay cash are able to get a slight discount. However, payment by card are able to get tax refund at airport. But don't quote me on this.


----------



## tiffanyfah

Luzie said:


> If you only had primary rhino, you have less bargaining power as compared to someone who is doing 2 or more surgeries. If you never bargained at all, you can't expect the consultant to offer you a lower price automatically. I mean who doesn't want to earn more money, right? As the saying goes, "If you never try, you'll never know".
> In addition, I have read that patients who pay cash are able to get a slight discount. However, payment by card are able to get tax refund at airport. But don't quote me on this.


I think you misunderstood I mentioned about the price they quoted me above there are 
V-line = 16.5 m.
zygoma reduction = 8.8 m.
first rhinoplasty = start from 4.4 m.

and I did bargain I never tell you I didn't.

Anyway DA is out off my list forever because I did research and I saw very terrible big news about the girl in Thailand did rhinoplasty with DA and the doctor forgot gauze in her tummy. I guess doctor use her rib to do nose surgery. 
You can find out here! http://www.saraupdate.com/8580


----------



## CallieCat

DA quoted me 8M KRW for square jaw (v-line), 
8M KRW zygoma reduction, 
and 8M KRW for sliding genioplasty. 
And 3M KRW for full facial fat graft

So totaling 27,000,000 KRW for facial contouring. 

That was via the online consult. I was told that I could possibly bargain the price down in person but still, based on other prices I've received to me that's extremely high.


----------



## CallieCat

I should also mention that initially she quoted me 7,110USD for the first 3 and 2,670USD for fat grafting but messaged me a couple days later to tell me she calculated wrong and that it was actually 8,000 for those procedures and 3,000 for fat grafting which didn't leave the best impression.


----------



## Jexxi Suen

Sunnysideup77 said:


> I am kinda new to this forum,  started browsing the last few months but I don't think I had came across anyone mentioning docfinder or myseoulsecret till now, not detailed but I wanted to just mention my experience with these services.
> 
> I first emailed docfinder and beautique because I saw sponsored posts and videos and thought it would be a great idea to have someone assisting me where communication is going to be such a big barrier. Both of these services were slow to reply (beautique just completely didn't reply) when I told them I wanted to do rhino, my guess is they have enough traffic and considered my job small?
> 
> What I didn't mention initially was that I had also wanted to get 2jaw and breast augmentation as well.  When docfinder saw my 2nd email (mentioning other things I wanted) he replied me on whatsapp finally but by then I had already came across myseoulsecret and been communicating with them so I thanked him and told him his service was no longer required.
> 
> I am not sure how the commission system works for these services but personally I would suggest some kind of new thread for ppl who won't be using this service and to get advice from ppl who has been to korea for ps.
> 
> MySeoulSecret(MSS) has been nice,  they offered to meet me at clinics to keep me company(I declined as I already had my mum with me) and they translate addresses for me via messaging apps. But I'm not sure about the prices at clinics (specifically jw clinic) I've been getting.  Some seem to match quotes others in here are getting but if im not wrong I am still being charged quite ridiculous for what I want and when I brang this up to MSS they only said it was slightly higher and they could try negotiate for me.  That was when I found this thread and checked out http://www.medicalkorea.or.kr/filedata/HTM/CM9166/20150804152040.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I just want everyone to understand my situation and let me know if the quotes I received are justified.
> 
> Banobagi:
> Angle+genio 11,000,000krw
> Chin implant 8,500,000
> Rhino 4,950,000 + alar 1,320,000
> Breast teardrop 12,000,000
> -chloe the translater offered 200,000krw refund had I called back that day for booking which I did not.
> 
> April 31:
> Breast 10,000,000krw
> Rhino - dr kim was honest and advised me not to do rhino till after 2jaw surgery as it may look different with my new profile- I plan to write about this in detail on the thread regarding april 31
> 2jaw - they advised me to see a professional in this area as its an invasive surgery and they could not do the best for me.
> 
> JW clinic (prices were in USD)
> Rhino $6000
> Breast $10,400
> Jaw - they gave me 3 plans which I will not go into detail because by this point all the surgeons were advising me not to go surgical but to just correct the profile by doing other ps which is not what I want because my orthodontist recommend me to get 2jaw for dental reasons not profile. With this I figure it is too big of a procedure to do overseas.
> 
> Anyway,  there is currently a "sale" on the jw website it says $6500usd for teardrop for foreign paitients,  I brang this up after he quoted me $10,000 and he murmur something about it not being the top surgeon, I could tell he got a bit uneasy so I made a joke and asked if he forgot about that promotion and he said yes,  so I asked if I could get that price then?  He hesitated and said yes but I will probably have to pay a bit more (he did not mention why) and that he will get back to me. . I then told him I changed my mind about the rhinoplasty because of what Dr kim from april31 told me so I would only want to do a little work on my nose tip where it was really bulbous so he told me it would cost about $4500 to just do that.
> 
> Now I'm doing more research on the price side of things it says on the medicalkorea website if you are only doing the tip it should be max $1800 but jw quote me $4500 ? Am I missing something or is all that extra charge for the services of the in house translator and MSS?
> 
> I txtd jay from jw on whatsapp and asked if he could lower the price if I do breast+tip plasty but he has not replied yet.
> 
> On the other hand I feel the clinic (jw clinic) is quite shady and have asked mss to help me get more consultations at other places with more logical prices right now so im waiting for a new booking elsewhere.  I'm trying to be optimistic and thinking am I missing something in the quotes I was given? Please let me know your opinions.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention jw got back to me that my new price for breast is now $8000 despite the advertised $6000. This is for about 250cc if that matters.



I wouldn't recommend "MySeoulSecret(MSS)" that you have mentioned because "Jay" or the owner I talked with him before and he really do not know what he was doing...I know this is my personal experience so this can not be same with everyone but when I asked that company to other clinics something was not quite right...because answer was totally different with clinics and him


----------



## haijir

Hey everyone this is Banobagi's price list for local Koreans targeting students and their parents & are effective for January. Hope you guys can use this to bargain better! Banobagi's website is http://m.engbanobagi.com

Using Google Translate:

Eye & nose surgery = 2,000,000 KRW
Love band/aegyosal surgery = 250,000 KRW
Epicanthoplasty = 500,000 KRW
Lateral canthoplasy = 500,000 KRW
Non-incisional ptosis correction = 1,200,000 KRW
Zygoma reduction = 2,000,000 KRW
Square jaw reduction = 3,500,000 KRW
Breast augmentation = 3,900,000 KRW

This is the original message that was sent from their Kakaotalk Plus account.

(광고)보고
흑역사 이젠 안녕~

수고한 수험생들이여,
바노바기 12월 프로그램으로
아름다움을 잡아라!

■수험생 특별가 1.
① 수험생 눈+코성형 200만원
② 수험생 이중턱 제거
- 윤곽주사 25만원
- 젤틱쿨미니외패키지 99만원

■수험생 특별가 2.
눈밑애교 25만원
앞/뒤트임 50만원
비절개눈매교정 120만원
광대축소술 200만원
사각턱수술 350만원
듀얼가슴성형 390만원

■부모님도 꽃중년 미모 완성!
주름보톡스 5만원
실리프팅 50만원
자가지방이식 80만원
아테콜필러 90만원
다크서클 100만원
상/하안검 120만원

■수술없는 젤틱 다이어트!
닥터B주사4회외패키지 39만원
젤틱패키지(3+1)
젤틱2패치외패키지 119만원


----------



## haijir

This is Regen's events for local Koreans. Their website is http://en.regenglobal.net
They said the event may be closed early.

Using Google Translate:

Zygoma surgery = 2,500,000 KRW
Square jaw surgery = 3,500,000 KRW
V Line (more pointy chin) surgery = 3,000,00 KRW

And this is the original message from their Kakaotalk:

아무에게나 찾아오지 않는
처짐 없는 리젠 안/면/윤/곽/이벤트(축하)

툭 튀어나온 광대 축소
(야호) 250만원

각진 사각턱
 (호박) 350만원

연예인 브이라인(턱끝)
(브이) 300만원

자연스러운 윤곽 3종
(부끄) 900만원

렛미인 최초 전 시즌 출연 병원!
리젠과 함께라면 나도 렛미인!

*vat별도
*타 이벤트 중복할인불가
*이벤트는 조기 종료될 수 있음


----------



## lovelypeach

haijir said:


> Hey everyone this is Banobagi's price list for local Koreans targeting students and their parents & are effective for January. Hope you guys can use this to bargain better! Banobagi's website is http://m.engbanobagi.com
> 
> Using Google Translate:
> 
> Eye & nose surgery = 2,000,000 KRW
> Love band/aegyosal surgery = 250,000 KRW
> Epicanthoplasty = 500,000 KRW
> Lateral canthoplasy = 500,000 KRW
> Non-incisional ptosis correction = 1,200,000 KRW
> Zygoma reduction = 2,000,000 KRW
> Square jaw reduction = 3,500,000 KRW
> Breast augmentation = 3,900,000 KRW
> 
> This is the original message that was sent from their Kakaotalk Plus account.
> 
> (광고)보고
> 흑역사 이젠 안녕~
> 
> 수고한 수험생들이여,
> 바노바기 12월 프로그램으로
> 아름다움을 잡아라!
> 
> ■수험생 특별가 1.
> ① 수험생 눈+코성형 200만원
> ② 수험생 이중턱 제거
> - 윤곽주사 25만원
> - 젤틱쿨미니외패키지 99만원
> 
> ■수험생 특별가 2.
> 눈밑애교 25만원
> 앞/뒤트임 50만원
> 비절개눈매교정 120만원
> 광대축소술 200만원
> 사각턱수술 350만원
> 듀얼가슴성형 390만원
> 
> ■부모님도 꽃중년 미모 완성!
> 주름보톡스 5만원
> 실리프팅 50만원
> 자가지방이식 80만원
> 아테콜필러 90만원
> 다크서클 100만원
> 상/하안검 120만원
> 
> ■수술없는 젤틱 다이어트!
> 닥터B주사4회외패키지 39만원
> 젤틱패키지(3+1)
> 젤틱2패치외패키지 119만원





haijir said:


> This is Regen's events for local Koreans. Their website is http://en.regenglobal.net
> They said the event may be closed early.
> 
> Using Google Translate:
> 
> Zygoma surgery = 2,500,000 KRW
> Square jaw surgery = 3,500,000 KRW
> V Line (more pointy chin) surgery = 3,000,00 KRW
> 
> And this is the original message from their Kakaotalk:
> 
> 아무에게나 찾아오지 않는
> 처짐 없는 리젠 안/면/윤/곽/이벤트(축하)
> 
> 툭 튀어나온 광대 축소
> (야호) 250만원
> 
> 각진 사각턱
> (호박) 350만원
> 
> 연예인 브이라인(턱끝)
> (브이) 300만원
> 
> 자연스러운 윤곽 3종
> (부끄) 900만원
> 
> 렛미인 최초 전 시즌 출연 병원!
> 리젠과 함께라면 나도 렛미인!
> 
> *vat별도
> *타 이벤트 중복할인불가
> *이벤트는 조기 종료될 수 있음


Omg thank you so much, this is good stuff
If I can have a local price it would be awesome!


----------



## mgmog

Wow the price for local is so much lower compared to foreigners. What a joke!


----------



## summerlux

mgmog said:


> Wow the price for local is so much lower compared to foreigners. What a joke!


Yes we are easily charged 3x higher than local price, how disappointing


----------



## mgmog

summerlux said:


> Yes we are easily charged 3x higher than local price, how disappointing



Yeah I don't mind them charging extra for arranging translators and such. But when you charge 3x higher just because the patient is a foreigner, that's simply atrocious and ****ty practice.


----------



## Lena9393

Mindy Le said:


> Hi, I'm planning to bring my mom to Seoul this December. Do you know which clinics and doctors are most well-known for revision rhinoplasty and incision double eyelid with ptosis correction?
> 
> I think I got a really high quote from Banobagi, maybe because it's my mom third time do revision rhinoplasty and she has very sensitive eyelid with glaucoma so her case is complicated?
> Revision Rhinoplasty : 7.15 mil krw
> (Alar reduction : 1.32 mil krw)
> Incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 4.73 mil krw
> 
> Any advice for me?


I did my incision eyelid ptosis surgery at Banobagi last two years. It's much pretty and natural. I'm planning to do my rhinoplasty next year! And my friend will be following me to go for her breast augmentation surgery and also revision rhinoplasty surgery at there( she did her first time rhinoplasty in Thailand) , she regretted. And need to pay more for the revision. So choose the best clinic for your face!


----------



## Lena9393

Chloes94 said:


> I got consultation a while ago but I'm still thinking about what to get.... might just get a filler
> $2800 for nose rhinoplasty and
> $3400 for forehead reduction


It's much cheaper for rhinoplasty. What is the clinic name? I will be going next year for rhinoplasty at Banobagi. I did my eyelid ptosis at there last two years. Then I like the result max. But the price is higher.


----------



## Lena9393

Mandy1605 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got a reply from Dream (I msged docfinder weeks ago and never got a reply. Same for banobagi). They quoted me:
> 
> - two jaw: 21m krw
> -lateral canthopexy: 2.3m
> -rhinoplasty: 7.7m
> -arm lipo (only for my armpit fat but I'm not sure if they misunderstood me because the price is really high for this): 27m
> 
> I'm considering just doing the lateral and rhino now. Has anyone been/is going to Dream and got this pricing and was it worth it?
> 
> Thank you all


Your rhinoplasty price is for first time or revision? If for first time, then is really expensive! 7mil is enough for revision rhinoplasty!


----------



## Lena9393

Choz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I approached Doc finder korea as well but it seems like the clinic or hospital they recommended are pretty much the same as yours. The clinics were
> 
> Banobagi
> Cinderella
> ID
> JW
> 
> I enquired just for rihnoplasty but the prices were too expensive
> 
> Banobagi - 6-7k SGD up to 18% off
> Cinderella - close to 8 k 15% off
> ID hospital- 6400 - 6900 up to 10 % off
> JW - 6400 10% off
> 
> I was told to place a deposit to secure the surgeon and surgery dates. It seems like Doc Finder only recommend expensive clinics as they get their commission from them. Im very confuse to proceed with them or MySeoulSecret which has  very little reviews about them and i will be gg on OCT.


When are you going?! Im planning to go on next year March or April? I choose banobagi as I did my eyelid surgery at there last two year . So I choose back the same clinic. The price slightly different with you. Your slightly higher which I quoted by my consultant at Banobagi. U can text me. If u feel interested to go together. Coz my friend booked for her breast augmentation surgery but the period she go maybe not same as me.


----------



## Lena9393

Viiviivii said:


> Hi Sodium,
> 
> Following are the quotation provided by docfinder korea:
> 
> For ID  :
> Zygoma reduction : 7 million krw
> Angular jaw correction : 7 million krw
> Non incision double eyelid : 1.5 million KRW or Non incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 2.5 million KRW
> 
> For Banobagi:
> Non incision double eyelid : 2.09 million KRW
> Zygoma reduction : 6.6 million krw
> Angular jaw correction : 6.6~7.7 million krw
> 
> I have already registered my particulars with both of the clinics through docfinder korea. Do you think it will be possible for me to go alone without docfinder korea and bargain for their local price if I bring a  Korean friend along?


As I know, is not different if u bring a Korean friend at Banobagi. Coz I asked before.Ya. U can go alone without any agency coz I went to my eyelid surgery alone through walk in. U can contract them in advance.


----------



## Lena9393

H


destiny3 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum, I am planning to go to Banobagi for a consultation. I am now terrified after reading some mixed reviews and feel like I can't do much as I have already booked my flights. I'm thinking of having consultations at different clinics at least for a back up now.
> 
> Is anyone living in Korea or know how to speak Korean and find out whats the average price for a eyelid revision and ptosis correction for locals, if anyone can help oh my goodness thank you so much. I would especially like to find out for that specific clinic as well.


How's your final decision at last? Did u do any thing at in Korea?


----------



## JOANCHUA

Lena9393 said:


> I did my incision eyelid ptosis surgery at Banobagi last two years. It's much pretty and natural. I'm planning to do my rhinoplasty next year! And my friend will be following me to go for her breast augmentation surgery and also revision rhinoplasty surgery at there( she did her first time rhinoplasty in Thailand) , she regretted. And need to pay more for the revision. So choose the best clinic for your face!



Hey Lena! 

Which clinic is your friend heading to for breast augmentation? And how much did Banobagi quote you for your surgery! 

Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Jexxi Suen

haijir said:


> Hey everyone this is Banobagi's price list for local Koreans targeting students and their parents & are effective for January. Hope you guys can use this to bargain better! Banobagi's website is http://m.engbanobagi.com
> 
> Using Google Translate:
> 
> Eye & nose surgery = 2,000,000 KRW
> Love band/aegyosal surgery = 250,000 KRW
> Epicanthoplasty = 500,000 KRW
> Lateral canthoplasy = 500,000 KRW
> Non-incisional ptosis correction = 1,200,000 KRW
> Zygoma reduction = 2,000,000 KRW
> Square jaw reduction = 3,500,000 KRW
> Breast augmentation = 3,900,000 KRW
> 
> This is the original message that was sent from their Kakaotalk Plus account.
> 
> (광고)보고
> 흑역사 이젠 안녕~
> 
> 수고한 수험생들이여,
> 바노바기 12월 프로그램으로
> 아름다움을 잡아라!
> 
> ■수험생 특별가 1.
> ① 수험생 눈+코성형 200만원
> ② 수험생 이중턱 제거
> - 윤곽주사 25만원
> - 젤틱쿨미니외패키지 99만원
> 
> ■수험생 특별가 2.
> 눈밑애교 25만원
> 앞/뒤트임 50만원
> 비절개눈매교정 120만원
> 광대축소술 200만원
> 사각턱수술 350만원
> 듀얼가슴성형 390만원
> 
> ■부모님도 꽃중년 미모 완성!
> 주름보톡스 5만원
> 실리프팅 50만원
> 자가지방이식 80만원
> 아테콜필러 90만원
> 다크서클 100만원
> 상/하안검 120만원
> 
> ■수술없는 젤틱 다이어트!
> 닥터B주사4회외패키지 39만원
> 젤틱패키지(3+1)
> 젤틱2패치외패키지 119만원



Google Translate says this???because from mine it won't come out like that


----------



## Lena9393

JOANCHUA said:


> Hey Lena!
> 
> Which clinic is your friend heading to for breast augmentation? And how much did Banobagi quote you for your surgery!
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]


Same as me banobagi. She wants to do revision rhinoplasty and breast augmentation. Is depend on what kind material u wants to implant (texture, fat, teardrop.....) ... My friend chooses teardrop which is look like the most natural. At first she quoted my friend 11millions ++ KW. But since I did my eye surgery at there before, then my consultant offered my friend less than 10m now. If make appointment earlier, there would probably have extra discount again. How's about you? You choose which clinic?


----------



## Lena9393

JOANCHUA said:


> Hey Lena!
> 
> Which clinic is your friend heading to for breast augmentation? And how much did Banobagi quote you for your surgery!
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]


At first, she was planning to go Thailand for her breast augmentation surgery? Oh gosh, I strongly disagree due to the hygiene and surgery room environment. I been there before with my friend to do her rhinoplasty. It's really much cheaper if compare with Korea! If u pay eyelid surgery fee I'm Korea, u can pay for your entire face in thailand, or even transgender. Breast surgery is more dangerous compare to minor surgery like eye nose... So choose a clean and safe clinic more better. And now she even need to pay extra 2++ million for her revision rhinoplasty. Suffer again. All the best!


----------



## JOANCHUA

Lena9393 said:


> At first, she was planning to go Thailand for her breast augmentation surgery? Oh gosh, I strongly disagree due to the hygiene and surgery room environment. I been there before with my friend to do her rhinoplasty. It's really much cheaper if compare with Korea! If u pay eyelid surgery fee I'm Korea, u can pay for your entire face in thailand, or even transgender. Breast surgery is more dangerous compare to minor surgery like eye nose... So choose a clean and safe clinic more better. And now she even need to pay extra 2++ million for her revision rhinoplasty. Suffer again. All the best!



Oh my... I thought of going to Bangkok as well! Definitely because of the cost as I'm still a student  The amount quoted by Korean clinics are way too expensive for me. Sigh. 

I hope not all clinics in Bangkok are bad tho... But thank you babe for your help! [emoji4]


----------



## Lena9393

Thailand price is really attractive and affordable for people. Breast augmentation only cost 3k sg dollar! But they offer limited variety of breast implants. So there no such thing like texture teardrop which is high demand in PS market nowadays. However, I cannot guarantee that thailand is bad, but Korea is good. Everythings have their good and bad side. But safety is priority. Otherwise don't go for it because of low price. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## julyier

Does anyone know the pricing for a revision rhinoplasty? I've had 2 closed rhinoplasties with silicone implant but I requested them to be removed.. my nose is back to normal but I'm not sure if the condition of my nose requires revision.


----------



## Cherry Bear

mgmog said:


> Yeah I don't mind them charging extra for arranging translators and such. But when you charge 3x higher just because the patient is a foreigner, that's simply atrocious and ****ty practice.


Actually, foreigners don't get charged 3X more but they do get charged more for translation and services different from locals which I think is fair.
First of all those prices are on promotion for a limited time only, locals don't get that kind of pricing on normal occasions. 
Also, no doctors names were mentioned doing the surgery? Its obviously a clinic marketing which a lot of people don't realize? 
My bet on Banobagi and Regen's big clinic marketing strategy is for their younger doctors to work on locals since its a cheap price.
While foreigners pay more than locals, why should their head doctors settle for 2.5 mil of zygoma prices than a foreigner patient paying 5-6 mil for it?


----------



## lovelypeach

Cherry Bear said:


> Actually, foreigners don't get charged 3X more but they do get charged more for translation and services different from locals which I think is fair.
> First of all those prices are on promotion for a limited time only, locals don't get that kind of pricing on normal occasions.
> Also, no doctors names were mentioned doing the surgery? Its obviously a clinic marketing which a lot of people don't realize?
> My bet on Banobagi and Regen's big clinic marketing strategy is for their younger doctors to work on locals since its a cheap price.
> While foreigners pay more than locals, why should their head doctors settle for 2.5 mil of zygoma prices than a foreigner patient paying 5-6 mil for it?


It depends on clinics, some clinics do charge 3x more. Plastic surgery business is big in Korea, I mean you don't charge 3x more for translation services. It's too much 
But of course it's fair to pay more as they provide help and translation for you, I agree on that point


----------



## Cherry Bear

lovelypeach said:


> It depends on clinics, some clinics do charge 3x more. Plastic surgery business is big in Korea, I mean you don't charge 3x more for translation services. It's too much
> But of course it's fair to pay more as they provide help and translation for you, I agree on that point



Wow 3X more is insane! But whats the baseline in the first place? If we are looking at the Korean student promo someone posted earlier (2.5 mil for zygoma?) , that is even cheaper than what locals pay! I think my Korean friend paid about 4 plus mil for hers in a medium sized clinic and she's looking so good now! If we compare the student promo vs foreigner price range of about 5.5 - 7mil, it does look 3 times!! Different clinics can price differently since the doctors are different in terms of experience, specialty and board certification. I believe my Korean friend didn't get hers in the cheapest pricing since the doctor who operated on her is over 15 years in contouring experience.
Also, it is hard to determine a flat pricing for medical procedures since its not a physical product, as long as the results are satisfactory and perhaps within one own's budget.


----------



## lovelypeach

Cherry Bear said:


> Wow 3X more is insane! But whats the baseline in the first place? If we are looking at the Korean student promo someone posted earlier (2.5 mil for zygoma?) , that is even cheaper than what locals pay! I think my Korean friend paid about 4 plus mil for hers in a medium sized clinic and she's looking so good now! If we compare the student promo vs foreigner price range of about 5.5 - 7mil, it does look 3 times!! Different clinics can price differently since the doctors are different in terms of experience, specialty and board certification. I believe my Korean friend didn't get hers in the cheapest pricing since the doctor who operated on her is over 15 years in contouring experience.
> Also, it is hard to determine a flat pricing for medical procedures since its not a physical product, as long as the results are satisfactory and perhaps within one own's budget.


Of course, even locals don't pay 2,5mil for zygoma, this is just thanks to the events going on right now (and at every winter season) 
It really depends on the clinics, but yeah small to medium clinics offer big discount especially in December


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

Hi i was quoted 6mil to 7mil for chin implant kn banobagi and i know thats way too exp, can we bargain once we r there? It really is a big turn off from my side


----------



## Cherry Bear

OhBlackrabbit said:


> Hi i was quoted 6mil to 7mil for chin implant kn banobagi and i know thats way too exp, can we bargain once we r there? It really is a big turn off from my side



6-7 mil for chin implants is a little on the high side. However, Banobagi is generally more expensive but normally you can bargain a little when you visit personally. Bano's 4 main doctors are pretty good so don't compromise quality for price. Maybe what you should do is to also consult 1-2 more clinics to get an idea of the rough pricing. Chin implants is not a difficult surgery relative to a jawline surgery unless yours is a revision.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

@cherrybear i have made appointment with april31 which quoted me 4mil, i was surprised that banobagi quoted me more than rhinoplasty for chin implant and i thought april31 was more exp. Tlps quoted me 2,500usd. So it doesnt make sense that banobagi quoted me that much.
will it help if i bring my korean friend along when bargaining? How much less can we get usually? Thanks


----------



## Cherry Bear

OhBlackrabbit said:


> @cherrybear i have made appointment with april31 which quoted me 4mil, i was surprised that banobagi quoted me more than rhinoplasty for chin implant and i thought april31 was more exp. Tlps quoted me 2,500usd. So it doesnt make sense that banobagi quoted me that much.
> will it help if i bring my korean friend along when bargaining? How much less can we get usually? Thanks



3.5 - 4.5 million would be more reasonable for foreigners. If u get a 20% off at Bano 6 mil price, won't that be about 4.8 mil? Maybe they included the taxes in therefore the higher pricing. TL normally quotes before tax and generally they are cheaper in pricing. Depends on which clinic you are leaning towards. Try asking for a cash quote? Normally u can get some discounts except they don't say it in the emails or chats but only when u go into the clinics directly. Do the "I will recommend more friends" quote and most consultants will oblige if they see you are sincere enough. LOL. Korean friend can just translate for you but their consultants speak good English. What you need is a friend good at bargaining not a translator.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

@cherrybear thank u so much for the inputs, just now i told the consultant other clinics quoted me 2.5k to 4k, i told her that how come rhinoplasty is cheaper (she quoted 6k), and she said chin implant is more exp.. i was like.. duh?! I hate when people being dishonest , a major turn off for such a quality doctors.


----------



## Cherry Bear

OhBlackrabbit said:


> @cherrybear thank u so much for the inputs, just now i told the consultant other clinics quoted me 2.5k to 4k, i told her that how come rhinoplasty is cheaper (she quoted 6k), and she said chin implant is more exp.. i was like.. duh?! I hate when people being dishonest , a major turn off for such a quality doctors.



That's quite a turn off. I think its probably the peak season now so they can't really be bothered? April's chin implants are pretty good too. Their doctors are mostly quite senior. Have you inquired other mid sized clinics? Contouring specialists usually does more chin implants, but it is generally not a difficult surgery.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

@cherrybear eventually she said she would give discount so I dont have to worry . Can u suggest any doctor/clinic? I would like to achieve a natural looking result


----------



## Lena9393

OhBlackrabbit said:


> Hi i was quoted 6mil to 7mil for chin implant kn banobagi and i know thats way too exp, can we bargain once we r there? It really is a big turn off from my side



You can try to bargain thru email/WhatsApp first. 
Coz if you fly there, but you couldn't get a discount, is wasted money and time to go so far. Or else you can go with your friend who did ps at there before. So far they can give extra discount. 
Same like me. I did eyelid surgery at Banobagi two years ago, next year Feb I will do rhinoplasty and friend goes for her BA. My consultant offered extra discount for us. And the price they quoted you was inclusive 10% tax so actually you can get refund at airport.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

@Lena9393 i think it s important to see dr oh first before deciding, may i know your consultant name? How much r u quoted for rhino nect feb?
Ic, i didnt know there s a tax trfund, thanksss


----------



## blu^tulip

I've consulted with 4 clinics and have done my DES with one of them. The chosen clinic will be withheld for now.

Banobagi (Dr Lee) 
Incisional, ptosis, fat removal 4.7mil > 3.85mil

Gyalumhan (Dr Anh) 
Incisional, ptosis 3.5mil > 2.5mil OR non incisional, ptosis, forehead lift 9mil > 7.5mil (a little strange he suggested this)

MVP (Dr Seo) incisional, ptosis, fat removal 3.5mil > 3mil

The procedure will be performed by the consulted Dr so maybe the price reflects that because Bano was the least flexible to drop the price but not impossible to go lower. Arm yourselves with some persuasive reasons to counter offer.

My chosen clinic did incisional, ptosis, epi, fat removal 3mil


----------



## lauranegley

julyier said:


> Does anyone know the pricing for a revision rhinoplasty? I've had 2 closed rhinoplasties with silicone implant but I requested them to be removed.. my nose is back to normal but I'm not sure if the condition of my nose requires revision.


HI, I am also interested in having my silicone implants from my nose removed. Can you tell me if you've had the surgery and how does it look? Can you tell me which clinic you used?


----------



## lovelypeach

blu^tulip said:


> I've consulted with 4 clinics and have done my DES with one of them. The chosen clinic will be withheld for now.
> 
> Banobagi (Dr Lee)
> Incisional, ptosis, fat removal 4.7mil > 3.85mil
> 
> Gyalumhan (Dr Anh)
> Incisional, ptosis 3.5mil > 2.5mil OR non incisional, ptosis, forehead lift 9mil > 7.5mil (a little strange he suggested this)
> 
> MVP (Dr Seo) incisional, ptosis, fat removal 3.5mil > 3mil
> 
> The procedure will be performed by the consulted Dr so maybe the price reflects that because Bano was the least flexible to drop the price but not impossible to go lower. Arm yourselves with some persuasive reasons to counter offer.
> 
> My chosen clinic did incisional, ptosis, epi, fat removal 3mil


Does Gyalumhan have english consultants? Thinking of going there


----------



## blu^tulip

lovelypeach said:


> Does Gyalumhan have english consultants? Thinking of going there



I don't think so. The mandarin speaking consultant understands a little bit of English but can't speak it. They predominately target Chinese clients and was curious how I found them


----------



## Cherry Bear

OhBlackrabbit said:


> @cherrybear eventually she said she would give discount so I dont have to worry . Can u suggest any doctor/clinic? I would like to achieve a natural looking result


@OhBlackrabbit : From April 2016-2017, the Korean government made cosmetic surgery tax refundable. The plan is tentatively for 1 year, hoping to attract more foreigners over to Korea. I've read that some surgeries are not claimable like revision surgeries but generally most can tax refund. However, u should ask if the prices are inclusive of tax or not. If not inclusive, you will need to add 10% on top of the given prices then you tax refund it at the airport. 
Normal primary nose surgeries are from 3.2 mil - 4.6 mil after some discounts but it all depends on what kind of nose you have and the doctor you choose. Revision surgeries can go 2-3 times more on a case by case basis. One Korean friend ever paid 6.5-7 mil for a primary rhinoplasty because she used rib cartilage I remembered. 
I don't usually like to recommend any particular clinic since everyone has different needs but those you mentioned above have reputable senior doctors for rhinoplasty and contouring. If you have other clinics you are keen, I can help ask around my medical networks in Korea.


----------



## chloefinds

Cherry Bear said:


> @OhBlackrabbit : From April 2016-2017, the Korean government made cosmetic surgery tax refundable. The plan is tentatively for 1 year, hoping to attract more foreigners over to Korea. I've read that some surgeries are not claimable like revision surgeries but generally most can tax refund. However, u should ask if the prices are inclusive of tax or not. If not inclusive, you will need to add 10% on top of the given prices then you tax refund it at the airport.
> Normal primary nose surgeries are from 3.2 mil - 4.6 mil after some discounts but it all depends on what kind of nose you have and the doctor you choose. Revision surgeries can go 2-3 times more on a case by case basis. One Korean friend ever paid 6.5-7 mil for a primary rhinoplasty because she used rib cartilage I remembered.
> I don't usually like to recommend any particular clinic since everyone has different needs but those you mentioned above have reputable senior doctors for rhinoplasty and contouring. If you have other clinics you are keen, I can help ask around my medical networks in Korea.


Does that mean there won't be any tax refund after April 2017?


----------



## Cherry Bear

chloefinds said:


> Does that mean there won't be any tax refund after April 2017?



From the news, it is tentatively for a year till April 2017. I guess they will extend if there are more foreigners making use of it?


----------



## oreocream

NAMU

Zygoma : 8.3M KRW

Wow, it better be negotiable. I was targeting them for zygoma, along with Banobagi and The Line.


----------



## Cherry Bear

oreocream said:


> NAMU
> 
> Zygoma : 8.3M KRW
> 
> Wow, it better be negotiable. I was targeting them for zygoma, along with Banobagi and The Line.



8.3 mil for Zygoma alone is on the high side. Namu clinic has 4 plastic surgeons so you need to be sure which is your contouring doctor.  
Banobagi has always been reputable but then again know which doctor is performing on you. What I gathered from the Line is that they have been restructuring since 1-2 years back so a couple of their doctors are newer joinees. A good price estimate for zygoma is be about 5.5-6.5 mil. Hope that helps!


----------



## oreocream

Line quoted about 7.5M for zygoma, which is rather discouraging. Of course, all these prices are negotiable. 8.3M from Namu is out of the question for me. I'm not comfortable paying that much for zygoma alone. How much can they possibly discount? I'm leaning towards Banobagi for now, since I like their foreigner service, and they're very reputable.


----------



## momo94

oreocream said:


> Line quoted about 7.5M for zygoma, which is rather discouraging. Of course, all these prices are negotiable. 8.3M from Namu is out of the question for me. I'm not comfortable paying that much for zygoma alone. How much can they possibly discount? I'm leaning towards Banobagi for now, since I like their foreigner service, and they're very reputable.



Hey oreocream ,

Sorry if you've already mentioned this before but I'm just curious as to why you don't just do your zygoma at view ps when you had a previously good experience there?


----------



## oreocream

momo94 said:


> Hey oreocream ,
> 
> Sorry if you've already mentioned this before but I'm just curious as to why you don't just do your zygoma at view ps when you had a previously good experience there?



Yup I've mentioned before that I was very happy and satisfied with the results, I just didn't like their foreigner service. Airport transfer driver demanded payment for what was suppose to be free. Accommodation options are AirBnB and cheap motel. AirBnB owner demand I leave the premise at 3 or 4pm and my flight was 10:30pm. The cleaner came in when I was still in shower, so I had to plead with the cleaner to let me stay for another hour then take the shuttle to airport. The stay was good though, just the ending part stinks.

Rude nurse. I was never treated so badly before in my life, and especially not sick from the GA. Up till this day I'm still pissed. It was extremely disheartening to be treated like sh*t while recovering from GA. Not to mention dirty bedsheets, dirty toilet, everything is dirty there, including the elevator.

Since this is a pricing thread, let's talk about the price. I will only go back to View if the discount is good enough to offset these nuisances. I will definitely stay at a proper hotel this time and arrange my own airport transfer. As for the rude staff, I can't do anything about it. I am definitely not happy, but I can tolerate it if the price is good. I'm trying to get a good discount from them, considering I'm their former patient. If they charge the same or more ex than Banobagi or Line, why would I want to go back to View?

To put it simply - the consultant Ji Ae is good and kind, very lovely and patient lady and easy to communucate with. In fact, all their consultants are wonderful. Surgery results is amazing. BUT poor foreigner service and awkward accommodation options.


----------



## usernotfound

Does anybody know the price of a full face transformation (pretty much) when you do it in the same clinic? 
In total it should be about 32 million KRW (without the set discount). It depends on what I exactly decide to do in the end. 
How much % discount can I expect if I do at least 5/6 procedures at the same clinic?


----------



## CallieCat

Jojoyes said:


> Does anybody know the price of a full face transformation (pretty much) when you do it in the same clinic?
> In total it should be about 32 million KRW (without the set discount). It depends on what I exactly decide to do in the end.
> How much % discount can I expect if I do at least 5/6 procedures at the same clinic?



Of course it depends on the clinic and the time you plan to go (during the busy season or not) but I've seen people have about 5 FC procedures and the price goes from about $26,000 USD to $15,000/$16,000 give or take. Your bargaining skills of course also play a role. But the initial price before consultation that you are given WILL be high and you can always bargain down, and discounts are almost always (from the people I've talked to and read) given when you do multiple surgeries at once with one clinic.


----------



## usernotfound

CallieCat said:


> Of course it depends on the clinic and the time you plan to go (during the busy season or not) but I've seen people have about 5 FC procedures and the price goes from about $26,000 USD to $15,000/$16,000 give or take. Your bargaining skills of course also play a role. But the initial price before consultation that you are given WILL be high and you can always bargain down, and discounts are almost always (from the people I've talked to and read) given when you do multiple surgeries at once with one clinic.


Thanks! I hope I can get a good discount. I don't really want to spend about $27 000 on plastic surgery lol.


----------



## CallieCat

Jojoyes said:


> Thanks! I hope I can get a good discount. I don't really want to spend about $27 000 on plastic surgery lol.



Same for me! My surgeries from quotes totaled about 25,000 which I 200% refuse to pay but again that's a quote and from all the clinics I was quoted I was always told the price can be bargained down in person


----------



## JOANCHUA

Hi! I know it's out of the topic but may I know how do we create babitalk account? I keyed my number but it wasn't accepted


----------



## happy nonsense

Anyone gone to Banobagi for jaw surgery? What was your experience like?


----------



## lovelypeach

JOANCHUA said:


> Hi! I know it's out of the topic but may I know how do we create babitalk account? I keyed my number but it wasn't accepted


Hey 
Babitalk needs you to enter your phone number, your real one, otherwise you can't register
I think you have to own a korean number, I don't know if it works with international numbers, I tried with another number and nothing happened lol


----------



## Jexxi Suen

you guys need to know that even though you go in to babitalk or whatever that korean app
Clinics won't offer you guys with that prices because you guys are not local...
As there are many messages or posting about the prices...there are differences between local and foreigner
1. Translator
2. care services
3. medications
4. etc...

Most of clinics have in-house translator and they are paying for them so of course there will be price differences

about the discount problem
Grand / Wonjin / Jewelry / Banobagi / ID they have commission system which it means
Those clinics in-house translator gets some % of commission from your surgery payment so you can bargain them with that


----------



## usernotfound

Quote from Namu: 
- v-line 16,000,000 - 17,000,000
- rhinoplasty (short nose correction and bulbous nose correction) : 5,000,000.
- face prp fat graft : 3,300,000.
- zygoma reduction : 8,300,000.
- lip filler : 450,000 - 1,650,000

This is so expensive! V-line for 16-17 million KRW?! Wth.


----------



## blu^tulip

I struck up convo with Korean native woman on the plane home from Seoul and she informed me that she had incisional DES, under eye fat graft and rhino (implant) for about 5.2mil won at Paige [emoji50]


----------



## momo94

Jojoyes said:


> Quote from Namu:
> - v-line 16,000,000 - 17,000,000
> - rhinoplasty (short nose correction and bulbous nose correction) : 5,000,000.
> - face prp fat graft : 3,300,000.
> - zygoma reduction : 8,300,000.
> - lip filler : 450,000 - 1,650,000
> 
> This is so expensive! V-line for 16-17 million KRW?! Wth.



I wouldn't worry too much about the prices during quotation. The real deal is when you do your f2f consultation. I can tell you that I got a final quote of vline + revision rhino + zygoma reduction for an average 17 millionkrw with the clinics I consulted with. Just tell them your "budget" (lower than your actual budget) than see how close they can meet you.


----------



## JOANCHUA

lovelypeach said:


> Hey
> Babitalk needs you to enter your phone number, your real one, otherwise you can't register
> I think you have to own a korean number, I don't know if it works with international numbers, I tried with another number and nothing happened lol



Oh yes... I tried using my own phone number but it doesn't work at all [emoji24] thank you so much tho! 

I'd really love to read their reviews


----------



## lovelypeach

JOANCHUA said:


> Oh yes... I tried using my own phone number but it doesn't work at all [emoji24] thank you so much tho!
> 
> I'd really love to read their reviews


I tried to create an account for my friend  and... indeed after the update you can't register without phone number... hopefully I did before if you need something I can send you screenshots if you'd like


----------



## lovelypeach

Jojoyes said:


> Quote from Namu:
> - v-line 16,000,000 - 17,000,000
> - rhinoplasty (short nose correction and bulbous nose correction) : 5,000,000.
> - face prp fat graft : 3,300,000.
> - zygoma reduction : 8,300,000.
> - lip filler : 450,000 - 1,650,000
> 
> This is so expensive! V-line for 16-17 million KRW?! Wth.


Oh my god lol yes!! It's so ripped off even the bigger clinics gave me less expensive initial quotes XD
This is really expensive but you can bargain that down for sure, especially if you are planning to get more than 1 procedure
Thanks for sharing the quotes btw


----------



## usernotfound

momo94 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the prices during quotation. The real deal is when you do your f2f consultation. I can tell you that I got a final quote of vline + revision rhino + zygoma reduction for an average 17 millionkrw with the clinics I consulted with. Just tell them your "budget" (lower than your actual budget) than see how close they can meet you.


Yeah. I'm definitely gonna use that tactic. I heard many times that it's very effective.

I was just suprised at how high the quote for v-line was (and the rest basically). 16-17 million Won is a lot. On average it's about 7-9 million Won and the more expensive ones are 11-12 million Won. The 2nd most expensive quote I've gotten was from Cinderella with 14 million. So 16-17 is extremely high. You can get a nice v-line for half of that price at a lot of clinics. (before bargaining, ofcourse)


----------



## usernotfound

Here are the rest of the quotations I've received so far:  
*HerShe: (1)*
1.       Under Eye Micro Fat Graft: 1200-1500 USD
2.       Nose Tip Plasty: 1200-1500 USD
3.       Chin T-osteotomy: 4800-6000 USD
= 7200-9000 USD = 6.788,61-8.485,76 EUR = 10,5M KRW
*Banobagi: (2)*
1.       Full Face Fat Grafting: 3,3M KRW
2.       Transconjunctival Fat Repositioning: 2,2M KRW
3.       Rhinoplasty: 2,75-3,85M KRW
4.       V-line: 12M KRW
= 20,25M KRW-21,35 KRW = 16.366,28-17.255,31 EUR
*Dream: (3)*
1.       Under Eyelid Fat Repositioning = 2,4M KRW
2.       Under Eyelid Muscle Lift = 0,5M KRW
3.       Full Face Fat Injection = 4,5M KRW
All = 7,7M KRW 
*Regen: (4)*
1.       Under Eye Filler/Injection = 0,55M KRW
2.       Rhinoplasty tip = ? KRW
All = ? KRW (Regen is really vague lol)
*Cooki: (5)*
1.       Eye + Forehead Fat Graft
2.       Chin + v-line
3.       Nasal Tip Plasty
= $15000 = 17,55M KRW = 14.095 EUR (they didn't give me the prices for each procedure seperately, unfortunately)
*Top Class: (6)*
1.       Nose Tip Rhinoplasty = 3M KRW
2.       Fat Transfer = 2,5M KRW
3.       Fat Graft Under Eyes = 0,8M KRW
4.       Ptosis Correction = 2,1-3M KRW
= 8,4-9,3M KRW = 6.735-7.456 EUR
*Izien: (7)*
1.       Under Eye Fat Graft = 2,5M KRW
2.       Eyelid Redrawing = 2,5M KRW
3.       Genioplasty = 4,8M KRW
= 9,8M KRW = 7.842,51 euro
*The Face Dental: (8)*
1.       Jaw reduction = 6M KRW
2.       Chin reduction = 5M KRW
= 11M KRW (v-line)
*View: (9)*
1.       v-line (angular mandible reduction + genioplasty) = 12M KRW
2.       zygoma reduction = 6M KRW
3.       under eye fat repositioning = 1,5M KRW
4.       Full face fat graft = 3M KRW
5.       Acculift = 3M KRW
6.       Ptosis correction = 2M KRW
= 27,5M KRW = 21 851 EUR

I hope people find this useful! ^^


----------



## lovelypeach

Jojoyes said:


> Here are the rest of the quotations I've received so far:
> *HerShe: (1)*
> 1.       Under Eye Micro Fat Graft: 1200-1500 USD
> 2.       Nose Tip Plasty: 1200-1500 USD
> 3.       Chin T-osteotomy: 4800-6000 USD
> = 7200-9000 USD = 6.788,61-8.485,76 EUR = 10,5M KRW
> *Banobagi: (2)*
> 1.       Full Face Fat Grafting: 3,3M KRW
> 2.       Transconjunctival Fat Repositioning: 2,2M KRW
> 3.       Rhinoplasty: 2,75-3,85M KRW
> 4.       V-line: 12M KRW
> = 20,25M KRW-21,35 KRW = 16.366,28-17.255,31 EUR
> *Dream: (3)*
> 1.       Under Eyelid Fat Repositioning = 2,4M KRW
> 2.       Under Eyelid Muscle Lift = 0,5M KRW
> 3.       Full Face Fat Injection = 4,5M KRW
> All = 7,7M KRW
> *Regen: (4)*
> 1.       Under Eye Filler/Injection = 0,55M KRW
> 2.       Rhinoplasty tip = ? KRW
> All = ? KRW (Regen is really vague lol)
> *Cooki: (5)*
> 1.       Eye + Forehead Fat Graft
> 2.       Chin + v-line
> 3.       Nasal Tip Plasty
> = $15000 = 17,55M KRW = 14.095 EUR (they didn't give me the prices for each procedure seperately, unfortunately)
> *Top Class: (6)*
> 1.       Nose Tip Rhinoplasty = 3M KRW
> 2.       Fat Transfer = 2,5M KRW
> 3.       Fat Graft Under Eyes = 0,8M KRW
> 4.       Ptosis Correction = 2,1-3M KRW
> = 8,4-9,3M KRW = 6.735-7.456 EUR
> *Izien: (7)*
> 1.       Under Eye Fat Graft = 2,5M KRW
> 2.       Eyelid Redrawing = 2,5M KRW
> 3.       Genioplasty = 4,8M KRW
> = 9,8M KRW = 7.842,51 euro
> *The Face Dental: (8)*
> 1.       Jaw reduction = 6M KRW
> 2.       Chin reduction = 5M KRW
> = 11M KRW (v-line)
> *View: (9)*
> 1.       v-line (angular mandible reduction + genioplasty) = 12M KRW
> 2.       zygoma reduction = 6M KRW
> 3.       under eye fat repositioning = 1,5M KRW
> 4.       Full face fat graft = 3M KRW
> 5.       Acculift = 3M KRW
> 6.       Ptosis correction = 2M KRW
> = 27,5M KRW = 21 851 EUR
> 
> I hope people find this useful! ^^


Thank you so much!! 
I was about to ask for Cooki


----------



## Cherry Bear

Jojoyes said:


> Does anybody know the price of a full face transformation (pretty much) when you do it in the same clinic?
> In total it should be about 32 million KRW (without the set discount). It depends on what I exactly decide to do in the end.
> How much % discount can I expect if I do at least 5/6 procedures at the same clinic?



Hi Jojoyes, with 5/6 procedures, I think you can at least go for at least 20% discount. There is also tax refund until April 2017. Depends if the 5/6 procedures are not just lateral, epi, double eyelids, eyebags, nose, fat grafting of which the eye surgery already takes up over 50% of the procedures. With bone/ lifting surgeries, normally u can bargain for a bit more as @CallieCat mentioned. Your bargaining skills must be good and you should also know how low to go because you don't want to offend the clinics when its your Face!


----------



## CallieCat

Cherry Bear said:


> Hi Jojoyes, with 5/6 procedures, I think you can at least go for at least 20% discount. There is also tax refund until April 2017. Depends if the 5/6 procedures are not just lateral, epi, double eyelids, eyebags, nose, fat grafting of which the eye surgery already takes up over 50% of the procedures. With bone/ lifting surgeries, normally u can bargain for a bit more as @CallieCat mentioned. Your bargaining skills must be good and you should also know how low to go because you don't want to offend the clinics when its your Face!



I agree with this-to everyone bargaining down prices remember don't go too low. By that I mean If you're getting say 5/6 BIG procedures and your procedures total say $25,000USD don't try to counter-offer it by saying 'how about $10,000'? You forget this is how these clinics make their money and if you've done your research the clinic you are trying to bargain with must be good enough in their skills to be charging you such a high amount. I'm not saying to not bargain down to a reasonable price, because we all know almost every single clinic's initial quotes are high-just remember that this is your face you're messing with. YOU have to live with the results and sometimes it's better to pay just a little extra for amazing results and really experienced doctors rather than trying to find someone who is willing to do it for 'dirt cheap' but not do AS good of a job as say a clinic who was willing to bargain down 20-30%. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## usernotfound

Cherry Bear said:


> Hi Jojoyes, with 5/6 procedures, I think you can at least go for at least 20% discount. There is also tax refund until April 2017. Depends if the 5/6 procedures are not just lateral, epi, double eyelids, eyebags, nose, fat grafting of which the eye surgery already takes up over 50% of the procedures. With bone/ lifting surgeries, normally u can bargain for a bit more as @CallieCat mentioned. Your bargaining skills must be good and you should also know how low to go because you don't want to offend the clinics when its your Face!


At least 30% would be nice. I'm doing v-line, cheekbone reduction, 2-3 rhinoplasty procedures, ptosis correction, full face fat grafting and perhaps a forehead implant.


----------



## CallieCat

Jojoyes said:


> At least 30% would be nice. I'm doing v-line, cheekbone reduction, 2-3 rhinoplasty procedures, ptosis correction, full face fat grafting and perhaps a forehead implant.



You're doing about as many procedures as I am. I plan on getting zygoma reduction, sliding genioplasty, v-line, full face fat graft and a possible rhinoplasty so I plan on bargaining down at least 30%.


----------



## JOANCHUA

lovelypeach said:


> I tried to create an account for my friend  and... indeed after the update you can't register without phone number... hopefully I did before if you need something I can send you screenshots if you'd like



Oh no.... I'd love to look at their reviews! Haha thank you!! If I do have anything I'd like to see I'll message you! 

But do you think they'll honor the event price?


----------



## lovelypeach

JOANCHUA said:


> Oh no.... I'd love to look at their reviews! Haha thank you!! If I do have anything I'd like to see I'll message you!
> 
> But do you think they'll honor the event price?


No they usually don't, but you can try and use that to bargain maybe haha
I'll try asking again, I don't think it's gonna change though


----------



## kapappie

My bf was born in SK and moved to the states when he was young. He has family in SK but both of us are very Americanized now. I'm not Korean but he will accompany me to the consultations and be my korean translator. Is it possible to get locals prices? We have some friends in SK as well who went to school with us. Can I tell them I'm teaching English there therefore I'm kind of a local?


----------



## usernotfound

kapappie said:


> My bf was born in SK and moved to the states when he was young. He has family in SK but both of us are very Americanized now. I'm not Korean but he will accompany me to the consultations and be my korean translator. Is it possible to get locals prices? We have some friends in SK as well who went to school with us. Can I tell them I'm teaching English there therefore I'm kind of a local?


Only if you can convince them you're Korean, unfortunately. All foreigners will get a non-local price (including foreigners who live in SK. You need to look ethnically  Korean). It's even worse when you're Chinese. Most foreigners will be quoted 1.5~2 times the local amount, while Chinese get quoted 3 times the local amount in some clinics. 

It's understandable that we don't get a local price, as they may need to provide extra service for foreigners. Just make sure you pay less than 2 times the local amount. Otherwise it's a complete ripoff. 

Also, tell them that your budget is lower than your actual budget. For example, if you get quoted 15M KRW, tell them your budget is 12~13M KRW (even if your budget is higher) Most of them get desperate and accept the price. 

You can also tell them that they can use your before and after pictures in exchange for a discount. (If you're okay with that)

If you have a blog, instagram or YouTube channel with a decent amount of followers you can also tell them you will make a blog/video about your experience. That can also give you a discount. 

You probably won't be able to get a local price, but you can always use negotiation.


----------



## kapappie

Jojoyes said:


> Only if you can convince them you're Korean, unfortunately. All foreigners will get a non-local price (including foreigners who live in SK. You need to look ethnically  Korean). It's even worse when you're Chinese. Most foreigners will be quoted 1.5~2 times the local amount, while Chinese get quoted 3 times the local amount in some clinics.
> 
> It's understandable that we don't get a local price, as they may need to provide extra service for foreigners. Just make sure you pay less than 2 times the local amount. Otherwise it's a complete ripoff.
> 
> Also, tell them that your budget is lower than your actual budget. For example, if you get quoted 15M KRW, tell them your budget is 12~13M KRW (even if your budget is higher) Most of them get desperate and accept the price.
> 
> You can also tell them that they can use your before and after pictures in exchange for a discount. (If you're okay with that)
> 
> If you have a blog, instagram or YouTube channel with a decent amount of followers you can also tell them you will make a blog/video about your experience. That can also give you a discount.
> 
> You probably won't be able to get a local price, but you can always use negotiation.



Oh man, well people have always thought I looked Korean. Every Korean store I go to, they always talk to me in Korean at first. I'm from the US, but would they still judge me based on my ethnicity? Should I pretend to be Vietnamese or Malaysian (not trying to offend anyone)? 

How do I know what the locals price is? I thought about getting a friend in Korea to send them pics of me and call about prices that way. Then in person, I can have more negotiation power. Esp with all these clinics just quoting different prices to each person, I don't even know what the standard should be. Really appreciate your answer though. Just the thought of being charged 2-3x the locals price is absurd. We're saving some money by staying with bf's family but still. Maybe his aunt should just take me and say she's my mom.


----------



## usernotfound

kapappie said:


> Oh man, well people have always thought I looked Korean. Every Korean store I go to, they always talk to me in Korean at first. I'm from the US, but would they still judge me based on my ethnicity? Should I pretend to be Vietnamese or Malaysian (not trying to offend anyone)?
> 
> How do I know what the locals price is? I thought about getting a friend in Korea to send them pics of me and call about prices that way. Then in person, I can have more negotiation power. Esp with all these clinics just quoting different prices to each person, I don't even know what the standard should be. Really appreciate your answer though. Just the thought of being charged 2-3x the locals price is absurd. We're saving some money by staying with bf's family but still. Maybe his aunt should just take me and say she's my mom.


I think it would be best to pretend as if you're ethnically Korean and that you've grown up in the US and that's why you're not fluent in Korean. It would be nice if his aunt could help you out. 

But it's a little risky, so be careful. 
You might just wanna give up on getting the local price. It's really tough.


----------



## Insecur1ties

Cherry Bear said:


> Hi Jojoyes, with 5/6 procedures, I think you can at least go for at least 20% discount. There is also tax refund until April 2017. Depends if the 5/6 procedures are not just lateral, epi, double eyelids, eyebags, nose, fat grafting of which the eye surgery already takes up over 50% of the procedures. With bone/ lifting surgeries, normally u can bargain for a bit more as @CallieCat mentioned. Your bargaining skills must be good and you should also know how low to go because you don't want to offend the clinics when its your Face!



From what I've heard and told, tax refund has been extended till Dec 2017.


----------



## ChoiJaeYoung

Insecur1ties said:


> From what I've heard and told, tax refund has been extended till Dec 2017.



How much of it will be refunded though?


----------



## Insecur1ties

ChoiJaeYoung said:


> How much of it will be refunded though?



Between 7~8%


----------



## littomssunshine

I live in the US. I'm looking into going in September. This is what Banobagi quoted me. You think that's over priced? You think I can bargain with them? Anyone else gone to Banobagi and had these procedures done? What was your total price and your experience?

The average price for face contour(Cheekbone, square jaw reduction, genioplasty) is 17,000,000 KRW  ~18,000,000 KRW = $14,374 USD~$15,220 USD

The average price for Rhinoplasty costs 4,950,000 KRW = $4,185 USD 

Alar reduction =1,320,000 krw = $1,117 USD

The average price for non-incision method double eyelid surgery with ptosis correction costs 3,520,000 KRW ~ 4,290,000 KRW = $2,976 USD ~ $3627 USD

The average cost for epicanthplasty/lateralcanthoplasty costs 1,100,000 KRW ~ 1,650,000 KRW each = $930 USD ~ $1,395 USD each.

Forehead implant 4,400,000 krw =$3722 USD

Price estimate: $28,374 ~$30,000 USD


----------



## littomssunshine

Sorry I'm new to all this so I'm not really good at bargaining? Who here can give me some advice on how to without offending the clinic lol??
 Also when you schedule the face to face consultation, how soon after do they usually schedule the surgery? I'm assuming it depends on how busy they are and when they can squeeze you into their schedule?


----------



## Insecur1ties

littomssunshine said:


> I live in the US. I'm looking into going in September. This is what Banobagi quoted me. You think that's over priced? You think I can bargain with them? Anyone else gone to Banobagi and had these procedures done? What was your total price and your experience?
> 
> The average price for face contour(Cheekbone, square jaw reduction, genioplasty) is 17,000,000 KRW  ~18,000,000 KRW = $14,374 USD~$15,220 USD
> 
> The average price for Rhinoplasty costs 4,950,000 KRW = $4,185 USD
> 
> Alar reduction =1,320,000 krw = $1,117 USD
> 
> The average price for non-incision method double eyelid surgery with ptosis correction costs 3,520,000 KRW ~ 4,290,000 KRW = $2,976 USD ~ $3627 USD
> 
> The average cost for epicanthplasty/lateralcanthoplasty costs 1,100,000 KRW ~ 1,650,000 KRW each = $930 USD ~ $1,395 USD each.
> 
> Forehead implant 4,400,000 krw =$3722 USD
> 
> Price estimate: $28,374 ~$30,000 USD



That's the price banobagi quoted me for eyes and nose. I asked if it could be cheaper, she asked me to go down to their clinic and "may" give me some discount. >_<

If you want to have surgery on the same consultation day/the next day, you have to put deposit first. That's what banobagi consultant told me.


----------



## littomssunshine

O


Insecur1ties said:


> That's the price banobagi quoted me for eyes and nose. I asked if it could be cheaper, she asked me to go down to their clinic and "may" give me some discount. >_<
> 
> If you want to have surgery on the same consultation day/the next day, you have to put deposit first. That's what banobagi consultant told me.



Ok thanks! I'm wondering how good their discounts are. Isn't the deposit like a $1,000 usd?


----------



## lovelypeach

littomssunshine said:


> I live in the US. I'm looking into going in September. This is what Banobagi quoted me. You think that's over priced? You think I can bargain with them? Anyone else gone to Banobagi and had these procedures done? What was your total price and your experience?
> 
> The average price for face contour(Cheekbone, square jaw reduction, genioplasty) is 17,000,000 KRW  ~18,000,000 KRW = $14,374 USD~$15,220 USD
> 
> The average price for Rhinoplasty costs 4,950,000 KRW = $4,185 USD
> 
> Alar reduction =1,320,000 krw = $1,117 USD
> 
> The average price for non-incision method double eyelid surgery with ptosis correction costs 3,520,000 KRW ~ 4,290,000 KRW = $2,976 USD ~ $3627 USD
> 
> The average cost for epicanthplasty/lateralcanthoplasty costs 1,100,000 KRW ~ 1,650,000 KRW each = $930 USD ~ $1,395 USD each.
> 
> Forehead implant 4,400,000 krw =$3722 USD
> 
> Price estimate: $28,374 ~$30,000 USD


It's the same price for everyone I guess, I got the same. It's expensive because they are really famous especially among foreigners.
I think doctors are very skilled, and aftercare is good (from what I read and heard). the only thing is the price but you can get discounts


----------



## ThatShortGirl

I've only obtained some prices from one hospital currently. (GNG hospital)

V-line : 10-12 million won
Rhinoplasty: (bridge augmentation+ tip)
4,5 million won 
Alar base or short nose correction was
500 000 - 1 million 
I'm definitely getting my facial bone surgery there, but the price I'm ready to pay for rhino must be under 2,5 million for bridge + tip + alar. So I'm primary looking for clinics outside of Seoul that are reputable.
(The rhinoplasty I'm going to have is primary, not revision)

I'm going to try to get prices from S leaders (incheon), star ps, ruby ps, O & young, rio plastic surgery clinic (of the clinics are listed are located in Seoul)
The problem I'm having the most is finding English consultants at reputable small clinics, they usually just have Korean and Chinese indoor translators


----------



## ducktail

TL Clinic
Zygoma, Jaw, and Chin (FC): 16000 USD
Ptosis Correction: 4000 USD

DAPRS
VLine (No zygoma): 8000 USD
Ptosis Correction: 4000 USD


----------



## Neways08

ducktail said:


> TL Clinic
> Zygoma, Jaw, and Chin (FC): 16000 USD
> Ptosis Correction: 4000 USD
> 
> DAPRS
> VLine (No zygoma): 8000 USD
> Ptosis Correction: 4000 USD



Ptosis - 4000 USD wow , are you sure it's only for ptosis ? I know that ptosis correction about 1-1,5 mln  KW . depends of the clinic .


----------



## ducktail

Oops, DAPRS actually quoted me 5000 USD for ptosis I agree it's really expensive, I think they're jacking up the price because I'm a foreigner.


----------



## Neways08

ducktail said:


> Oops, DAPRS actually quoted me 5000 USD for ptosis I agree it's really expensive, I think they're jacking up the price because I'm a foreigner.


I'm a foreigner too but I have never received such a high price only for ptosis correction . 
 I assume you're joking lol


----------



## ducktail

sigh.. I wish. TL offered upper and lower cathoplasty and a discount if I put a deposit down this month but idk haha.


----------



## wendisch

This is really a helpful thread, I am going in March but still am deciding between clinics.
These are a few that I emailed and what they quoted me;

Banobagi:
The average price for non-incision method double eyelid surgery with ptosis correction costs 3,520,000 KRW ~ 4,290,000 KRW.
The average cost for epicanthplasty costs 1,100,000 KRW ~ 1,650,000 KRW

They also said price is negotiable.

Teuim:
Double eyelid surgery (Incisional method ) : 2.5 m KRW 
Epicanthoplasty : 1.4m KRW

10% tax still needs to be added, but will be refunded at airport

ID Hospital:
The price for Incision Double eyelid surgery with Epicanthoplasty starts at 3.5 million KRW

JW:
Incision double eyelid surgery -> 2.4 million Korean won 
Epicanthoplasty -> 1.2-1.5 million Korean won 
Lateralcanthoplasty -> 2 million Korean won

Regen:
Incision: 2,200,000 million Korean won
Epi: 1,650,000 million Korean won

Discount option for walk in patient:
10% off cash payment
20% off cash payment & setting surgery schedule before or on consultation day
30% off (no1&2 & with Surgery before and after photos posting on/offline)

Are these reasonable prices?
Still need to wait for the response of Item and View.


----------



## atomgrrl

wendisch said:


> This is really a helpful thread, I am going in March but still am deciding between clinics.
> These are a few that I emailed and what they quoted me;
> 
> Banobagi:
> The average price for non-incision method double eyelid surgery with ptosis correction costs 3,520,000 KRW ~ 4,290,000 KRW.
> The average cost for epicanthplasty costs 1,100,000 KRW ~ 1,650,000 KRW
> 
> They also said price is negotiable.
> 
> Teuim:
> Double eyelid surgery (Incisional method ) : 2.5 m KRW
> Epicanthoplasty : 1.4m KRW
> 
> 10% tax still needs to be added, but will be refunded at airport
> 
> ID Hospital:
> The price for Incision Double eyelid surgery with Epicanthoplasty starts at 3.5 million KRW
> 
> JW:
> Incision double eyelid surgery -> 2.4 million Korean won
> Epicanthoplasty -> 1.2-1.5 million Korean won
> Lateralcanthoplasty -> 2 million Korean won
> 
> Regen:
> Incision: 2,200,000 million Korean won
> Epi: 1,650,000 million Korean won
> 
> Discount option for walk in patient:
> 10% off cash payment
> 20% off cash payment & setting surgery schedule before or on consultation day
> 30% off (no1&2 & with Surgery before and after photos posting on/offline)
> 
> Are these reasonable prices?
> Still need to wait for the response of Item and View.



Thank u for sharing—so helpful! For the discount, is that for all the clinics you contacted or just Regen? Amazing if all the clinics more or less use that discount structure.


----------



## wendisch

atomgrrl said:


> Thank u for sharing—so helpful! For the discount, is that for all the clinics you contacted or just Regen? Amazing if all the clinics more or less use that discount structure.



It's only for Regen, I don't know what the options are for the others, they didn't said it in their mails actually.


----------



## usernotfound

I'm probably gonna be a model for a clinic. I know TL offered free surgery and huge discounts like 75%/50% off when you model for them. I doubt I'll be able to get enough money to do my entire face so modeling is pretty much necessary. I'm pretty sure clinics would accept me since I'm Caucasian. Having a Causian model would definitely help reach the international market. ^^ 

I'm hoping to be a model for DA, View, Banobagi or TL.


----------



## usernotfound

ducktail said:


> sigh.. I wish. TL offered upper and lower cathoplasty and a discount if I put a deposit down this month but idk haha.
> View attachment 3587987


8000USD for V-line?! That's really cheap. DA quoted me 12 million KRW for V-line.


----------



## CallieCat

Jojoyes said:


> 8000USD for V-line?! That's really cheap. DA quoted me 12 million KRW for V-line.



DA quoted me the same, so 8,000USD is a good price. And if you plan on getting any other surgeries that price should drop even lower once you go to your face to face consultation.


----------



## ducktail

Jojoyes said:


> 8000USD for V-line?! That's really cheap. DA quoted me 12 million KRW for V-line.



I think it's because my face is already sort of small. Initially Dr. Lee said he felt I didn't need Vline when the consultant showed him my picture, but I told them I was pretty set on changing my face shape (my chin is really blobby for lack of a better word) so maybe they are only charging for genio and minor mandible reduction. If they are only charging for genio I'd say the price is too high


----------



## lovelypeach

If you need only genio, I don't think they'll charge you that much. something around 4~5mil KRW maybe? I just assumed it's 4mil KRW per part
(I noticed DA usually quotes 8mil KRW for v-line and 12mil KRW for v-line + zygoma! That's the price they gave me too, 2 of my friends had those prices as well)


----------



## ducktail

Ooh that's a pretty good price then, I'd say! Especially since its not a set price and you can still bargain.


----------



## lovelypeach

You can bargain, and also apply for VAT refund, which is great yeah


----------



## puppyt6

lovelypeach said:


> If you need only genio, I don't think they'll charge you that much. something around 4~5mil KRW maybe? I just assumed it's 4mil KRW per part
> (I noticed DA usually quotes 8mil KRW for v-line and 12mil KRW for v-line + zygoma! That's the price they gave me too, 2 of my friends had those prices as well)


DA just quoted me $16,000 for cheekbone + mandible reduction (not even V-line...). And I even found a promotion 1 year ago that they do cheek + mandible + chin tip for only $4900 (So pretty much V-line + Cheek) ... Such ripped off -_-. When I ask to reduce the price since other hospitals gave me like $8000 for both, they said they can't dictate that and I have to come in ... Sigh, I was hoping since I heard good reviews about DA


----------



## shansy

DA quoted me 4000usd for incisional DES and 3000usd for non-incisional DES. It is too high, isnt it?


----------



## summerlux

shansy said:


> DA quoted me 4000usd for incisional DES and 3000usd for non-incisional DES. It is too high, isnt it?


Yes it is. Incisional des alone should cost around 2-3k usd. It's just a case of charging foreigners an inflated price. Try looking for other clinics, there are so many of them in Korea.


----------



## floweryy

whats the average price for acculift? is there any other similar procedures to tighten jawline and remove tissue/fat etc?


----------



## ThatShortGirl

Uvom plastic surgery quoted me
   - Mandibuloplasty (Chin surgery with angle Resection) : around 14.000.000 WON. (VAT Included)
    - Fat Removal : around 2.000.000 WON. (VAT included)

They said that upon consultation that I can negotiate the price with them to lower it.

They were the only ones that gave me a more detailed facial analysis, plus they confirmed that ASO isn't needed for my case
( as I thought all along)
The only downside is the reply time with KakaoTalk

I'll add them to my list


----------



## ThatShortGirl

Has anyone gotten any prices from CBK hospital? 
They're very known for facial bone surgery, but I can't find any English speaking foreigners giving price points currently


----------



## Cindy@0217

Do anyone know the price for April31 for primary rhinoplasty


----------



## summerlux

Cindy@0217 said:


> Do anyone know the price for April31 for primary rhinoplasty


I remember from previous posts that they start around 8 million won


----------



## lovelypeach

You can try asking them they have a kakaotalk account cbk성형외과 @ThatShortGirl


----------



## BrokenNose5000

I've been quoted around 7.5-8 mil KRW for a primary rhinoplasty by Dr. Kim at April31.

It's a bit more than their 6 mil KRW usual price due to nasal hump removal.

Does that seem like a good price? It seems that Dr. Kim has a good reputation so maybe it's worth paying more?


----------



## naturallook

kapappie said:


> Oh man, well people have always thought I looked Korean. Every Korean store I go to, they always talk to me in Korean at first. I'm from the US, but would they still judge me based on my ethnicity? Should I pretend to be Vietnamese or Malaysian (not trying to offend anyone)?
> 
> How do I know what the locals price is? I thought about getting a friend in Korea to send them pics of me and call about prices that way. Then in person, I can have more negotiation power. Esp with all these clinics just quoting different prices to each person, I don't even know what the standard should be. Really appreciate your answer though. Just the thought of being charged 2-3x the locals price is absurd. We're saving some money by staying with bf's family but still. Maybe his aunt should just take me and say she's my mom.


I'm almost positive you can get a better quote if you have his aunt call and say she's calling for her daughter. I've been having my mom call and she's been getting lower quotes then what I've seen posted here.


----------



## naturallook

I see that banobagi is having 30% off rhinoplasty. Is this a good sign or bad sign? 

Also my mom told me that she read in the Korean news paper there have been less Chinese tourists in Korea recently. So this would probably be a better time to go since clinics and hospitals will be less busy.


----------



## mixxtape

naturallook said:


> Also my mom told me that she read in the Korean news paper there have been less Chinese tourists in Korea recently. So this would probably be a better time to go since clinics and hospitals will be less busy.



Political tensions between Korea and China are not so friendly right now because of THAAD, so it makes sense that they're probably losing Chinese tourists. Korea is very well known for their ps though so I wonder how much it will affect medical tourism


----------



## summerlux

SMH at some people who are planning to pose as Vietnamese or Malaysian to get lower prices. If you're earning AUD or USD I don't see how Korean clinic prices are unreasonable at all. The bigger issue is when Korean clinics charge the same prices for their south East Asian patients where currency values are much lower.


----------



## Linlin18

summerlux said:


> SMH at some people who are planning to pose as Vietnamese or Malaysian to get lower prices. If you're earning AUD or USD I don't see how Korean clinic prices are unreasonable at all. The bigger issue is when Korean clinics charge the same prices for their south East Asian patients where



This is flat out discriminatory lol. Just because someone earns AUD/USD, that doesn't mean they should accept paying higher fees. Korean currency is higher than AU and similar to USD. So by your reasoning, AU should pay less and USA people should pay the same as local Korean prices. 

I don't think anyone is complaining about paying more as a foreigner. Paying 20k as opposed to 10k for the SAME surgeries, however, is another different story.


----------



## summerlux

Linlin18 said:


> This is flat out discriminatory lol. Just because someone earns AUD/USD, that doesn't mean they should accept paying higher fees.
> *My main point was not anyone accepting Korean clinics charging higher fees*
> So by your reasoning, AU should pay less and USA people should pay the same as local Korean prices.
> *You don't make any sense here*
> I don't think anyone is complaining about paying more as a foreigner.
> *I don't know why you're pretending like this is not an issue here. Because on the contrary, if you have been following this forum for a while, there are actually many instances of this, even on this thread alone.*


My criticism is directed to a poster who was thinking about posing as Vietnamese or Malaysian to get lower prices (which wouldn't work anyway). Korean clinics charging foreigners an inflated price is problematic enough, but we don't need people trying to take advantage posing as certain nationalities where there are lower currencies, that is flat out ridiculous.


----------



## DylanP

Saw a few clinics here that I just can't find online, does anyone have the websites to N Plus and Motive?


----------



## DylanP

I had a korean friend help me find it if anyone is interested: 
http://nplusclinic.com/
http://www.motiveps.co.kr/china/company.php
The only have chinese or korean though


----------



## peachbee

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. I just wanted to share my price listing I was sent by DocFinderKorea.

*copy/paste*
Clinic A (This is the price when you pay by cash or credit card. There will be no credit card charge)
Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 11~12 mil krw (price depends on which doctor)  
Filler : 0.88~2.5 mil krw per cc (depending on brand and durability)

Clinic B (This is the price when you pay by cash or credit card. There will be no credit card charge) 
Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 12 mil krw  
Filler : 0.5~0.7 mil krw per cc (depending on brand and durability)

Clinic C (This is the price when you pay by cash or credit card. There will be no credit card charge)
V-line : 10 mil krw
Filler : 0.8~2.2 mil krw per cc (depending on brand and durability)

Clinic D  (If you pay by credit card, the card fee 10% will be added)
V-line : 11 mil krw 
Filler : 0.5~1.5 mil krw per cc (depending on brand and durability)

Clinic E (This is the price when you pay by cash or credit card. There will be no credit card charge)
V-line : 8 mil krw 
Filler : 0.3~0.6 mil krw per cc (depending on brand and durability)

I feel like these prices are a bit steep so I am inquiring about angular jaw correction without genioplasty. I am hoping to go to S. Korea at the end of August this year. Depending on prices though I may have to push the trip back awhile longer to get my finances in check. The only surgeries I'd like to do is angular jaw correction as I have a very wide/square jaw bone. Fillers for my nose and chin. Any thoughts on the prices I was quoted? I really wish they included the name of the clinics.


----------



## Linlin18

What kind of filler is 2.5mil per cc LOL that's flat out scam. Even in the US it's 500-600 usd for the top ones ....


----------



## peachbee

my thoughts exactly :/ Whatever "Clinic A" is already out of the question. I'm doing my own research but I was curious to see what DocFinder would suggest as well


----------



## pokii

Hey all I wonder if someone can help me with the names and prices of eye surgery?
I have uneven eye shapes but after looking at different procedures I don't know what would be suitable so I can't enquire about the prices
I have included a before and after photoshop of my eyes and would be really grateful if someone could tell me what surgeries I need and the average price?
Thank you so much in advance  (top is before, bottom is after)


----------



## cargan08

Cindy@0217 said:


> Do anyone know the price for April31 for primary rhinoplasty



i was quoted for 6 mil KRW


----------



## whiteruse

Has anyone tried or heard of Global Plastic Surgery before? I am thinking of going over to do double eyelid surgery but haven't seen any reviews of them.


----------



## shingirl

For JW reduce bulbous nose:
1. lateral Osteotomy to narrow nasal bone
2. Weir excision to narrow alar base
3. Bulbout tip correction by removing fat and tissue inside tip and gethering alar cartilage inward for slimmer tip.
Price is 6,000,000-6,500,000 Won because no heightening of the bridge.

epicanthoplasty(Cut inner eye corner)1,200,000-1,300,000won when u do with nose

Eye bag removal without incision is 1,800,000-2,000,000

More discount if you do with friends.


----------



## pokii

Bluemark_88 said:


> You should actually ask the clinics or maybe the agents that can help you out cuz they give you some details according to the pictures you attach.
> I had some recommendation and the quotes by giving inquiries to K-Doctors.
> www.k-doctors.com
> Try asking them about the procedure. They gave me a some specific information and also the quotes which was helpful.


Thank you very much! 
I contacted a clinic I'm interested in but never heard of k doctors ^^


----------



## duthu94

Rhino:
1. Pitangui: 2.5M - 3M KRW (Nose bridge augmentation + tipplasty); 1.2M - 1.8M KRW (Alar reduction)
2. Teuimps: 3M KRW
3. OZ: 4.4M KRW (Augmentation + alar reduction)
4. Item: 5M KRW
5. Chungdam U: 3000 - 4000 USD (Augmentation + tipplasty); 1000 - 1500 USD (Alar reduction)


----------



## anhbui211

ThatShortGirl said:


> Uvom plastic surgery quoted me
> - Mandibuloplasty (Chin surgery with angle Resection) : around 14.000.000 WON. (VAT Included)
> - Fat Removal : around 2.000.000 WON. (VAT included)
> 
> They said that upon consultation that I can negotiate the price with them to lower it.
> 
> They were the only ones that gave me a more detailed facial analysis, plus they confirmed that ASO isn't needed for my case
> ( as I thought all along)
> The only downside is the reply time with KakaoTalk
> 
> I'll add them to my list


 @ThatShortGirl, a korean friend suggests me going to uvom but I can't find much information about this clinic. I tried searching and only found your post mentioning uvom. Do you mind share with me some source for reference? Thank you


----------



## ThatShortGirl

anhbui211 said:


> @ThatShortGirl, a korean friend suggests me going to uvom but I can't find much information about this clinic. I tried searching and only found your post mentioning uvom. Do you mind share with me some source for reference? Thank you



I saw uvom being recommended on the Korean site itsmee, you can find hospitals and clinics that do everything from dental work to chest surgery to facial contouring surgery to reoperation or reconstructive surgery. Plus cosmetic stores, gyms etc
It's kinda like a guide through popularized places in Korea.
(Most hospitals being recommended on this forum has always been listening on that website plus clinics/hospitals that are more famous amongst locals)
(It's all in Korean but I use google translate on google chrome, they used to have an English version but they removed the plastic surgery category)
you can find uvom on the link beneath 

https://itsmee.co.kr/m/kor/store/medical_detail.php?idx=71

I contacted them on KakaoTalk and asked them about prices and they asked me to send photos, and when was I thinking about doing surgery (dates). I sent my photos and answered the questions and I told them about my concerns when it came to surgery and what aesthetics I was trying to achieve.
I said I was thinking about facial liposuction buccal fat and under jawline/chin), ASO, genioplasty. They said that they thought ASO wasn't necessary for me because my lips are protruding because of their fullness rather than my frontal teeth, my face seems wide from the front so they recommended facial contouring (mandibuloplasty chin surgery with angle resection) and liposuction.
I think the whole mandibul thingy is v-line surgery with some fancy medical words lol

 (I'm going to ask for scans when going to Korea became the more I think of ASO the more I'm curious if I need it or not (from my history of posting, you might notice me going back and forth with wanting ASO or not wanting it)

I think I waited days or a week because I do recall thinking that they probably didn't bother responding to me or something.
But then they responded very, very lengthy about the prices and a full analysis of what they thought from the perspective of the photos that I should get (they said that a close examination by their head surgeons would be much more accurate)

When I visit Korea it'll absolutely be one of my first visits because I really want an in-depth look at what they would recommend for me and how they would approach resolving my needs to get as close as possible to my desired aesthetics


----------



## Amber.fate

I always worry that what when clinics share their clinic photos online it seems odd has anyone been shocked when they say the clinic in real life?


----------



## ReneRene

pokii said:


> Hey all I wonder if someone can help me with the names and prices of eye surgery?
> I have uneven eye shapes but after looking at different procedures I don't know what would be suitable so I can't enquire about the prices
> I have included a before and after photoshop of my eyes and would be really grateful if someone could tell me what surgeries I need and the average price?
> Thank you so much in advance  (top is before, bottom is after)



Hi Pokii, your photoshop area is at outer corner of your eye? more to the lower eye area? if that so, you can look into reconstruction lateral canthoplasty. your outer corner is much opened, i believe its your original eye shape. some people had lateral canthoplasty over corrected and wish to reverse back their lateral corner will go for reconstruction lateral canthoplasty.  I personally did a reversal of my front eye corner in Korea, my doctor specialties is epi reversal and reconstruction lateral canthoplasty.


----------



## ReneRene

lovelypeach said:


> It's the same price for everyone I guess, I got the same. It's expensive because they are really famous especially among foreigners.
> I think doctors are very skilled, and aftercare is good (from what I read and heard). the only thing is the price but you can get discounts[
> 
> 
> lovelypeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same price for everyone I guess, I got the same. It's expensive because they are really famous especially among foreigners.
> I think doctors are very skilled, and aftercare is good (from what I read and heard). the only thing is the price but you can get discounts
> 
> 
> 
> lovelypeach, I visit korea quite often for my surgeries and i just came back from my fatgrafting and poaransal implant and breast revsion surgeries with SM Plastic Surgery Clinic. I have korean friends in Seoul.  Banobagi price is overly priced. Even they give discount, the price they offered will still be way higher than all hospital and clinics out there. Dont think their director surgeon hands on most of the surgeries too.
Click to expand...


----------



## ReneRene

littomssunshine said:


> Sorry I'm new to all this so I'm not really good at bargaining? Who here can give me some advice on how to without offending the clinic lol??
> Also when you schedule the face to face consultation, how soon after do they usually schedule the surgery? I'm assuming it depends on how busy they are and when they can squeeze you into their schedule?


super overly priced. even discount, the price from banobagi is also way higher than other good clinics


----------



## ReneRene

Lena9393 said:


> Thailand price is really attractive and affordable for people. Breast augmentation only cost 3k sg dollar! But they offer limited variety of breast implants. So there no such thing like texture teardrop which is high demand in PS market nowadays. However, I cannot guarantee that thailand is bad, but Korea is good. Everythings have their good and bad side. But safety is priority. Otherwise don't go for it because of low price. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Lena, true Thailand breast surgery price look attractive that's why i did my primary surgery breast in Thailand 11 yrs ago. Got a minor Capsular contraction so breast size went smaller but dr say don't need to remove implant. After i gave birth my breast both side become very asymmetrical . I got it revised last 2 weeks ago at SM Plastic Surgery Korea. Used mentor implant textured, surgery under endoscopic assist. I have almost 0 pain only chest aching. Sec day i manage to lift my hand and wash my hair by myself whereby my primary breast surgery in Thailand was so bad, i was bedded 5 days can't even lift my hand for 14 days. I guess that is the price to pay for.  Dr Lee from SM Plastic Surgery Korea, showed me my old implant it's a no brand implant. I thought my previous Thailand Dr told me he used mentor implant, i however i realized i got cheated....thank God all this while my implant didn't breakage if not really in deep trouble....cheap price comes with a price to pay after that. Lesson learned.


----------



## pokii

Bluemark_88 said:


> I was also contacting clinics directly and I found Kdoctors website which was pretty neat. So i gave it a try and contacted them to gather some information. I received their reply within a day which was surprising cuz other agents or clinics replied me back at least 3 days and some clinics gave me after a week. Try contacting them! Believe it or not, the information they gave me were quite useful !


Thank you so much for the rec!
I contacted them and their service was superb 
I feel much better about the info I have now



ReneRene said:


> Hi Pokii, your photoshop area is at outer corner of your eye? more to the lower eye area? if that so, you can look into reconstruction lateral canthoplasty. your outer corner is much opened, i believe its your original eye shape. some people had lateral canthoplasty over corrected and wish to reverse back their lateral corner will go for reconstruction lateral canthoplasty.  I personally did a reversal of my front eye corner in Korea, my doctor specialties is epi reversal and reconstruction lateral canthoplasty.


It was actually my upper eyelid but during the photoshop process I ended up pushing the outer corner too  yeah that is my original eyeshape although i have been considering tightening it a bit, do you mind if i ask who your doctor is? canthoplasty is such a difficult surgery to perform which is why I have only considered it :/


----------



## Eun Jieun

ReneRene said:


> Hi Pokii, your photoshop area is at outer corner of your eye? more to the lower eye area? if that so, you can look into reconstruction lateral canthoplasty. your outer corner is much opened, i believe its your original eye shape. some people had lateral canthoplasty over corrected and wish to reverse back their lateral corner will go for reconstruction lateral canthoplasty.  I personally did a reversal of my front eye corner in Korea, my doctor specialties is epi reversal and reconstruction lateral canthoplasty.



hey there, as far as I know, there are a few clinics that offer online consultation provided you give them their pictures.


----------



## pokii

Yeah i contacted some clinics and k doctors 
I was recommended Non-incision/Partial Incision DES

Prices range from 2,000-4,000
I know I am white so I have to pay more but what do you guys think?

Also I may go during times when clinics are not too busy(e.g December) cause I think you can get a discount then :3


----------



## littlepigeon

Does anyone know if smaller clinics are 100% honest when you ask which surgeries would be best for you? As in suggesting the easiest surgery to treat the problem without telling you you need extra surgeries or more complicated procedures. 

I'm looking into some combination of Double Jaw and/or ASO and maybe some facial contouring, and planning to contact Face Dental, EverM, maybe some lesser known (JUM Oral, Charm Cosmetic -- if you have info on them please lmk) and ask them what the best procedure(s) for me would be. I'm new to PS, can I trust what they say?


----------



## littlepigeon

Here is my quote from The Face Dental
two jaw surgery 9,500,000 KRW 
genioplasty: 1,100,000 KRW 
mandible boarder shaving: 1,100,000KRW 
zygoma 4,400,000krw

I'm pretty surprised, I messaged them on FB but I'm not sure if they know I'm not Korean (I am Chinese American, living in the US, people sometimes think I look Korean) so I do not know if I would be quoted a higher price at the actual consultation when it's obvious I'm not local. 

Since mandible border shaving + genioplasty is basically V-Line, isn't this like a 2.2m krw vline? Maybe lower because I intend to do 2jaw? Probably going to skip the zygoma even though the price is low, not sure I really need it...


----------



## Linlin18

^ That's really cheap o.o


----------



## littlepigeon

Linlin18 said:


> ^ That's really cheap o.o



yeah I'm kinda worried they're going to lure me in and then quote me something higher when I arrive haha... I've heard some Korean clinics do that to foreigners


----------



## tt009015

face graft undereyes at banobagi for under 2 mill


----------



## perivvinkle

Hey, does anyone know the approximate price of just getting a nose hump removal, and not an implant? I haven't seen much about it on here, and I'm not sure if it would be less expensive than other rhinoplasty prices posted here, so I want to have a better idea about how much I need to save up. (I'm kind of clueless with this kind of stuff.) Thanks!


----------



## Linlin18

perivvinkle said:


> Hey, does anyone know the approximate price of just getting a nose hump removal, and not an implant? I haven't seen much about it on here, and I'm not sure if it would be less expensive than other rhinoplasty prices posted here, so I want to have a better idea about how much I need to save up. (I'm kind of clueless with this kind of stuff.) Thanks!



Hey. I'm no mean an expert but when I went to get my hump removed, the doctor said the bridge will be significantly lower if I don't put an implant in. Thus, I opted to listen to his advice. The total cost, from memory was about 5.5 mil. Hope that helps


----------



## c3phoe

These are my quotes from View Plastic Surgery:

- Angular mandible reduction : 4,500,000 won

- Genioplasty : 4,000,000 won

- Zygoma reduction : 4,500,000 won

- Bulbous rhinoplasty : 3,800,000 won

- Forehead Fat graft : 3,000,000 won

- Under eye fat repositioning : 1,800,000 won


----------



## Nurcihan

This was from Doctorfinderkorea in 2016: 
Clinic A (This is the price when you pay by cash or credit card. There will be no credit card charge)

Osteotomy Rhinoplasty + Alar reduction : 7 mil krw

Zygoma reduction + Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 16.5 mil KRW 



Clinic B (This is the price when you pay by cash or credit card. There will be no credit card charge)

Osteotomy Rhinoplasty + Alar reduction : 7.5 mil krw

V-line + Zygoma reduction : 19.8 million KRW 


Clinic C (This is the price when you pay by cash or credit card. There will be no credit card charge) 

Osteotomy Rhinoplasty + Alar reduction : 6.5 mil krw

V-line + Zygoma reduction : 17 million KRW 



Clinic D (This is the price when you pay by cash or credit card. There will be no credit card charge) 

Osteotomy Rhinoplasty + Alar reduction : 7 mil krw

Zygoma reduction + Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 16~23 mil KRW  


Clinic E (If you pay by credit card, the card fee 10% will be added)

Osteotomy Rhinoplasty + Alar reduction : 5.5~6.5 mil krw

Zygoma reduction + Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 20 mil KRW


----------



## soju9

I recently visited a few clinics and these were the estimated quotes IIRC (including event prices):

Opera:
DES + epi + lateral epi:  ~2m won
3D zygoma reduction: ~3m won

Iwell:
DES + ptosis + epi + lateral epi + lower epi: ~2m won
45 degree zygoma + quick zygoma (side): ~3m won

Reon:
DES + ptosis + epi + lateral epi + lower epi: ~2.5m won
45 degree zygoma + quick zygoma (side): ~2.5m won

TL (asked for quotes thru message):
DES + ptosis: 2.5m won
epi + lateral: 2m won
quick zygoma: 1.4m won

I believe these are the local prices - the clinics also offered a discount (approx. 10%) when paying in cash without the tax refund, or full price (as quoted above) with the tax refund.


----------



## MissOrange

MVP clinic is having a special through the end of July. Incisional des 2 million won and primary rhino 3 million won. I can vouch for Dr Seo who did my incisional des, ptosis and eyelid fat graft a year ago for 3 million won.


----------



## Linlin18

MissOrange said:


> MVP clinic is having a special through the end of July. Incisional des 2 million won and primary rhino 3 million won. I can vouch for Dr Seo who did my incisional des, ptosis and eyelid fat graft a year ago for 3 million won.



Did the fat graft on your lids lasted all the way till now? Do you see any reduction? I got mine a year ago and one eye, it's all gone and now it looks horrible =.=


----------



## friendkat

Hello~ Just a friendly post here. If anyone is traveling to Seoul, Korea in mid-late May for medical/PS needs and would like to care for one another and share an Airbnb room together, PM me! Just offering some encouragement and company in this big process!!


----------



## Hoatang2811

friendkat said:


> Hello~ Just a friendly post here. If anyone is traveling to Seoul, Korea in mid-late May for medical/PS needs and would like to care for one another and share an Airbnb room together, PM me! Just offering some encouragement and company in this big process!!


Heyy please add me on Kaokao ( hoatangg) Im going to Korea this 15 & Im travel alone. Maybe we can hang out lol . I dont know what else to do in Korea >.<


----------



## CallieCat

Hoatang2811 said:


> Heyy please add me on Kaokao ( hoatangg) Im going to Korea this 15 & Im travel alone. Maybe we can hang out lol . I dont know what else to do in Korea >.<



@friendkat also going mid-may! We definitely all have to meet up and hang out-I have so much I want to do in Korea but definitely don't want to go out by myself once I'm a little healed up! Add us on kakao I'll put us all in a group chat  my I.d. Is the same as on here [emoji4]


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Jojoyes said:


> Only if you can convince them you're Korean, unfortunately. All foreigners will get a non-local price (including foreigners who live in SK. You need to look ethnically  Korean). It's even worse when you're Chinese. Most foreigners will be quoted 1.5~2 times the local amount, while Chinese get quoted 3 times the local amount in some clinics.
> 
> It's understandable that we don't get a local price, as they may need to provide extra service for foreigners. Just make sure you pay less than 2 times the local amount. Otherwise it's a complete ripoff.
> 
> Also, tell them that your budget is lower than your actual budget. For example, if you get quoted 15M KRW, tell them your budget is 12~13M KRW (even if your budget is higher) Most of them get desperate and accept the price.
> 
> You can also tell them that they can use your before and after pictures in exchange for a discount. (If you're okay with that)
> 
> If you have a blog, instagram or YouTube channel with a decent amount of followers you can also tell them you will make a blog/video about your experience. That can also give you a discount.
> 
> You probably won't be able to get a local price, but you can always use negotiation.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Jojoyes said:


> I think it would be best to pretend as if you're ethnically Korean and that you've grown up in the US and that's why you're not fluent in Korean. It would be nice if his aunt could help you out.
> 
> But it's a little risky, so be careful.
> You might just wanna give up on getting the local price. It's really tough.


Hi jojo - 

thank you for this info -- its super helpful !


----------



## and_rae_ah

Hello everyone!  i just was wondering around when is the best time to go get surgery in SK? Ive heard winter has best deals. But i am not to sure. TT) (i bought my plane ticket for winter but i might go back in summer) anyways any tips help a lot! thank you!


----------



## secretpignose

and_rae_ah said:


> Hello everyone!  i just was wondering around when is the best time to go get surgery in SK? Ive heard winter has best deals. But i am not to sure. TT) (i bought my plane ticket for winter but i might go back in summer) anyways any tips help a lot! thank you!



Hi I am planning to go in endJuly or early Aug. Wanna go tog? I am finding a buddy to go consult and surgery together. Winter is a school break and is most busy for plastic surgery.


----------



## elky81

Does anyone have prices for deviated septum correction? I heard this is at a higher cost than an average rhinoplasty.


----------



## and_rae_ah

secretpignose said:


> Hi I am planning to go in endJuly or early Aug. Wanna go tog? I am finding a buddy to go consult and surgery together. Winter is a school break and is most busy for plastic surgery.


yeah! do you have KakaoTalk? or Line? if you do please let me know and I can add you so we can talk more about it! it'd be nice!


----------



## secretpignose

and_rae_ah said:


> yeah! do you have KakaoTalk? or Line? if you do please let me know and I can add you so we can talk more about it! it'd be nice!



Hi I may go early in end June like 26th June due to the urgency of my nose. 
I have KaKao Talk. Please add me at "Mizunose"  
If we didn't manage to meet up, we can still chat about this.

I am going in end june to early july so if anyone is going during this period, please kakao talk to me. May need some lunch, dinner and shopping buddy there.
I am very easy-going


----------



## Cocochanel2012

Hi All, 

Im looking to have a tummy tuck procedure and trying to check out what is the actualy price. Does anyone have experience eith this procedure before .
Please share your experience and price with me. Will be really helpful for me.

Much appreciated


----------



## and_rae_ah

Cocochanel2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking to have a tummy tuck procedure and trying to check out what is the actualy price. Does anyone have experience eith this procedure before .
> Please share your experience and price with me. Will be really helpful for me.
> 
> Much appreciated


actually i might do this procedure but for me it honestly depends on your size and body mass. because what i have noticed is that some places would tell me oh you don't need a tummy-tuck just liposuction because i am of small frame, but other (usually big clinic) would say the opposite and recommended tummy tuck. overall, the best price i've gotten was $4,000 inquiry and that is tummytuck + lipo at evita clinic. cheapest one was $2,500-$3,000 at Seoul surgical hospital BUT i did research on that specific clinic and doctor and it has hardly any reviews and I found an online new article about the doctor and how he is know for multiple times botching patients, so i didn't feel like it was a safe choice so i continued to search and found a youtuber who wasn't sponsored but did a review on Evita clinic and i check reviews and so far i haven't found anything bad. I am stuck choosing between Evita & Item so far, because i am still researching and asking around!  i hope this is helpful for you!


----------



## Cocochanel2012

Hi, thanks for your comment. Saw banobagi website and quite impressed by their detailed info. But likely not able to get appointment on the day I wanted. So wipl not be able to check out price too. I might check out the Line but they also told me not to go for tummy tuck. But i really want it to remove the stretch marks. Still searching for other clinics now. Will be there in few days time


----------



## and_rae_ah

Cocochanel2012 said:


> Hi, thanks for your comment. Saw banobagi website and quite impressed by their detailed info. But likely not able to get appointment on the day I wanted. So wipl not be able to check out price too. I might check out the Line but they also told me not to go for tummy tuck. But i really want it to remove the stretch marks. Still searching for other clinics now. Will be there in few days time


yeah i really want tummy tuck but i am a little scared about it i lost alot of weight so i have a bit of extra skin on my lower abdomen part, but i am debating because recently i gained about 10 pounds so its not as bad but i think its best for me to visit the hospital and do face to face consultation. TT


----------



## upintheair

pokii said:


> Thank you so much for the rec!
> I contacted them and their service was superb
> I feel much better about the info I have now
> 
> 
> It was actually my upper eyelid but during the photoshop process I ended up pushing the outer corner too  yeah that is my original eyeshape although i have been considering tightening it a bit, do you mind if i ask who your doctor is? canthoplasty is such a difficult surgery to perform which is why I have only considered it :/


I wasn't able to find the Doctors website.  Could you post it?  Thanks!


----------



## illray

Hey, anyone done liposuction for the tummy & waist area? There aren't much threads about lipo here


----------



## pearbear

ladybugz said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have all contacted various clinics for price quotes. I was thinking it might be helpful if each of us post our quotes (or final surgery price) here and list the name of the clinic and the applicable procedure.
> 
> Thanks!


I had my BA done at UCANB in gangnam for 5,500$ USD, however I am going back in end of june for a revision because they didn't do such a great job. -_-


----------



## threewhitefeathers

This is a screenshot from a KKT conversation with GNG regarding rhino and eyelid surgery. Wanting to know if anyone else got the same price quotes ?


----------



## Linlin18

^ can confirm got similar prices. Did you ask them about discounts ?


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Linlin18 said:


> ^ can confirm got similar prices. Did you ask them about discounts ?



I did not. Did they offer you a discount?


----------



## Linlin18

threewhitefeathers said:


> I did not. Did they offer you a discount?



Hey .. no I didn't ask. Wondering if you asked?


----------



## Gantz

pearbear said:


> I had my BA done at UCANB in gangnam for 5,500$ USD, however I am going back in end of june for a revision because they didn't do such a great job. -_-


What do you mean? 0.0

The price is good though.


----------



## Elena49

Could somebody please get a quote from April31 for tiplasty, bulbous nose reduction, and alar base reduction? I tried emailing the clinic and kakaochatting Brian, but didn't receive a response. 
Also, Bio Clinic quoted me:
2,100,000 KRW epicanthoplasty
2,100,000 DES incisional 
with 10 discount possible


----------



## Sweet_Jasmine

for anyone looking for 2 jaw surgery price..

GNG 18 mill won
Zeah dental 17 mill won
EverM  19.5 mill won
The face dental 9.5 mill won (i believe the cheapest in SK)


----------



## Elena49

Sorry can't edit my previous post, but April31 is around 6mil for tiplasty and 2mil for alar reduction.


----------



## nisha thapa

hey
anyone is planning to go korea next year on june so please text me my kakao id is nishathapa12


----------



## CallieCat

threewhitefeathers said:


> View attachment 3709418
> 
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot from a KKT conversation with GNG regarding rhino and eyelid surgery. Wanting to know if anyone else got the same price quotes ?



Quotes pretty much the same as well. Actually decided on GNG and am officially 8 days post op with FC. I'm really pleased with my results right now and am actually set on going back in the fall for rhino! I consulted with Dr. Seong initially just to get a feel and I like how his rhinoplasties look.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Thank you ! Please let us know all about your progress


----------



## hallohaleyr

I want to do rhyinoplasty, which hospital is good at rhyinoplasty? plz share information thank youuuu


----------



## dv007

MissOrange said:


> MVP clinic is having a special through the end of July. Incisional des 2 million won and primary rhino 3 million won. I can vouch for Dr Seo who did my incisional des, ptosis and eyelid fat graft a year ago for 3 million won.



How do you guys find out about their specials? I couldn't see anything on their website. I am going to MVP next week for a consultation, but I wanted to see what price range I should be expecting. If it's 3mil, that's a really good deal for rhinoplasty!


----------



## soranomie

Approximate price quotes I received:

*Clinic 1*
1) Rhinoplasty (Bridge implant + Alar reduction): starting from 6,000,000 KRW ~ 8,000,000 KRW

2) V3 lifting : starts from 4,500,000 _(if needed)_

*Clinic 2*
1) Bridge implant : 5,000,000 KRW ~ 6,000,000 KRW

2) Alar reduction: 1,300,000 KRW ~ 1,980,000 KRW
2) Double eyelid correction: 1,800,000 KRW ~ 2,090,000 KRW

*Clinic 3*
1) Bridge implant : 7,000,000 KRW ~ 9,000,000 KRW

2) Alar reduction: 2,000,000 KRW
2) Double eyelid correction: 2,000,000 KRW


----------



## CallieCat

hallohaleyr said:


> I want to do rhyinoplasty, which hospital is good at rhyinoplasty? plz share information thank youuuu



It depends on what look you're going for. I heard DA is good for super dolly like rhino's but if you want a natural look even if there's a dramatic change I would say GNG


----------



## anniewenzi

secretpignose said:


> Hi I may go early in end June like 26th June due to the urgency of my nose.
> I have KaKao Talk. Please add me at "Mizunose"
> If we didn't manage to meet up, we can still chat about this.
> 
> I am going in end june to early july so if anyone is going during this period, please kakao talk to me. May need some lunch, dinner and shopping buddy there.
> I am very easy-going



Hi~
I am going to Korea in mid-Aug (13-20). If you are planning to go around the same time, let me know!!


----------



## shingirl

April 31 ridiculous price for PRIMARY:
Initially they will keep saying their price starts at 6M krw.
But after talking to them a few months and confirming the dates of appointment when I asked how much money should I bring.. they replied:
[19/06, 4:27 p.m.] April31: 6 mil. for general primary rhinoplasty + 2 mil. KRW for lateral osteotomy for narrower nasal bone + 1.5~2 for alar base reduction. No extra fee for tip reduction since it is included. 
[19/06, 4:28 p.m.] April31: so you can expect about 9.5~10 mil. KRW!


----------



## silviabb

and_rae_ah said:


> Hello everyone!  i just was wondering around when is the best time to go get surgery in SK? Ive heard winter has best deals. But i am not to sure. TT) (i bought my plane ticket for winter but i might go back in summer) anyways any tips help a lot! thank you!


 Hi  Winter is the worst time to us because they have winter break and many Koreans do surgery in winter, most are busy, it is most difficult to deals.  April & May and September are not busy season, it has best deals I think so I am going to SK in Sep.


----------



## silviabb

Cocochanel2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking to have a tummy tuck procedure and trying to check out what is the actualy price. Does anyone have experience eith this procedure before .
> Please share your experience and price with me. Will be really helpful for me.
> 
> Much appreciated


Hi! I was looking to have a tummy tuck too in SK, some clinics do it  and 8~10 millio krw.


----------



## daysuntilpretty

Hey all! 
I've been asking around a lot for prices - I'm planning to do zygoma Reduction, v line chin (or "mini v-line) and rhinoplasty. 

Item PS : 
Zygoma Reduction (by itself) - 6.2M KRW 
( this price is only if you're having surgery first time? )

Mine PS :
T-Shaped Genioplasty - 5.6M KRW
Rhinoplasty (bridge + tip) - 3.5M KRW

JW PS:
Zygoma Reduction - 5.6 - 6M KRW

Apgujeong YK:
Zygoma Reduction - 5000 USD
V-Line Genioplasty - 5000 USD
Rhinoplasty - 3000 USD (silicone and cartilage) or 8000 USD (rib cartilage)

Pitangui:
Zygoma Reduction - 5M KRW
Ultra V Lifting - 1.5M KRW
Chin shaving - 3M KRW
Rhinoplasty ( bridge + tip + alar Reduction ) - 4M KRW

Wannabe PS: 
Zygoma Reduction - 5M KRW (excluding 10% VAT)
Ultra V Lifting - 3M KRW (excluding 10% VAT)

Lavian Clinic:
Zygoma Reduction - 5000 USD
V Line Contouring (angle, body, symphyseal contouring of lower jaw) - 7000 USD 
Rhinoplasty - 2000 to 4000 USD 

The Face Dental: 
Zygoma Reduction - 4.4M KRW
V Line Genioplasty - 4.4M KRW

Girin PS: 
Facial contouring - 5M KRW each part
Rhinoplasty (bridge+tip+alar base) - 4-4.5M KRW

Faceline: 
Facial contouring - 6.5 - 7.5M KRW each part
Rhinoplasty - 3.5 - 6.5M KRW

Able PS:
Zygoma Reduction - 5.5M KRW
V Line Chin Reduction - 5.5M KRW
Rhinoplasty - 3 - 3.5M KRW

Hope this helps! ^^ if anyone knows any great clinics for rhinoplasty and facial contouring please feel free to message!


----------



## airplanemode

I want to share my pricelist with you. Its from Site 55+ until now. I dont know if the prices are correct but I dont think anyone lied.


----------



## caliRoll

ReneRene said:


> Lena, true Thailand breast surgery price look attractive that's why i did my primary surgery breast in Thailand 11 yrs ago. Got a minor Capsular contraction so breast size went smaller but dr say don't need to remove implant. After i gave birth my breast both side become very asymmetrical . I got it revised last 2 weeks ago at SM Plastic Surgery Korea. Used mentor implant textured, surgery under endoscopic assist. I have almost 0 pain only chest aching. Sec day i manage to lift my hand and wash my hair by myself whereby my primary breast surgery in Thailand was so bad, i was bedded 5 days can't even lift my hand for 14 days. I guess that is the price to pay for.  Dr Lee from SM Plastic Surgery Korea, showed me my old implant it's a no brand implant. I thought my previous Thailand Dr told me he used mentor implant, i however i realized i got cheated....thank God all this while my implant didn't breakage if not really in deep trouble....cheap price comes with a price to pay after that. Lesson learned.



I agree 110% with this.  Be smart about pricing, but never ever base your surgery on price alone.   If you are swayed purely by pricing, you are almost certainly going to get into trouble.   I know it's easy to fantasize about getting a fantastic deal and walking out of the clinic looking beautiful, but that's not how it ends up being a lot of the time.  If your surgery goes wrong, you'll most likely end up paying a lot more for revision.  Not to mention some aspects of surgery are irreversible, so even if you have the money the damage cannot be fixed.    Think very hard about getting into this plastic surgery business because it can quickly spiral out of control.  

This was a lesson I had to learn the really hard way.    Trust your instincts, always!   If you get a bad feeling about the clinic or doctor, don't do it!  Look at the other patients in the clinic.  How do their surgeries look?  If you feel uncomfortable, get the hell out and don't look back.   To this day, I wished I had followed my instincts and canceled my surgery, even though I had flown all that way.   Even if you lose a few $1000s from flights and hotels, it means nothing in comparison to living with a horrible result.   

And one last point, stay the hell away from Southeast Asia for surgery.  Just don't do it.


----------



## buyit

thanks for all the prices


----------



## buyit

GNG: Rhinoplasty Hump + Tip = 5.5m KRW
Vline = 10m KRW

April 31: Rhinoplasty Hump + Tip = 5.5m KRW
Vline = 9m KRW

DARPS: Rhinoplasty Hump + Tip = 5m KRW
Vline = 9m KRW

MVP: Rhinoplasty Hump + Tip + Alar = 4.5m KRW
Mandible Angle red. = 4m KRW

View: Rhinoplasty Hump + Tip = 4,5m KRW
Vline= 9m KRW


----------



## bebegiirl_

littlepigeon said:


> Here is my quote from The Face Dental
> two jaw surgery 9,500,000 KRW
> genioplasty: 1,100,000 KRW
> mandible boarder shaving: 1,100,000KRW
> zygoma 4,400,000krw
> 
> I'm pretty surprised, I messaged them on FB but I'm not sure if they know I'm not Korean (I am Chinese American, living in the US, people sometimes think I look Korean) so I do not know if I would be quoted a higher price at the actual consultation when it's obvious I'm not local.
> 
> Since mandible border shaving + genioplasty is basically V-Line, isn't this like a 2.2m krw vline? Maybe lower because I intend to do 2jaw? Probably going to skip the zygoma even though the price is low, not sure I really need it...


Hi,

I just contacted the face dental after reading your quotes because they are very low from what other clinics have quoted me? Have you undergone the surgery yet? How was it? Can I add you on KAKao?


----------



## catelet

I was given an online quote of 13k for revision rhino by Apri31.  I was sorry to hear it as I've heard such good things about the Dr. and staff, but that is out of my budget. With all due respect, they have been easy to communicate with and prompt w/replies, & knowledgeable.

Thankfully, no other clinic has quoted me even near that (and noted they were negotiable to boot), so I'm still planning to come to SK. There are many other skilled Dr.'s there, as results on this forum have demonstrated, with much more affordable prices. 

In my experience w/PS, I don't agree you always get what you pay for. If that were true, I wouldn't need a revision today.


----------



## aisutei

April 31 
Revision Eyelid Surgery - 7.5 million won (initial price) - they told me the price might go up when they see me in person.


----------



## szechuandippingsauce

Sweet_Jasmine said:


> for anyone looking for 2 jaw surgery price..
> 
> GNG 18 mill won
> Zeah dental 17 mill won
> EverM  19.5 mill won
> The face dental 9.5 mill won (i believe the cheapest in SK)


I ended up paying way more at the face dental. 
Feeling kind of ripped off. 
Mega have a promo for 11k usd
YK quoted me 10k usd


----------



## szechuandippingsauce

bebegiirl_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just contacted the face dental after reading your quotes because they are very low from what other clinics have quoted me? Have you undergone the surgery yet? How was it? Can I add you on KAKao?


I just had 2 jaw at TFD. I'll be happy to answer your questions.


----------



## Gantz

szechuandippingsauce said:


> I ended up paying way more at the face dental.
> Feeling kind of ripped off.
> Mega have a promo for 11k usd
> YK quoted me 10k usd


How much did you pay?

And were did you see the Mega promo? In babitalk or elsewere?

Thank you


----------



## versible

aalesha said:


> check this link www.medicalkorea.or.kr/filedata/HTM/CM9166/20150804152040.jpg


Idk if sheet still valid since you posted it two years ago but thanks a bunch @aalesha ! It's good to know how much approximately could clinics quote us for.


----------



## kotrad

versible said:


> Idk if sheet still valid since you posted it two years ago but thanks a bunch @aalesha ! It's good to know how much approximately could clinics quote us for.



You can also try to go to http://english.visitmedicalkorea.com under tab medical fees, as there are also a few procedure prices listed there.


----------



## versible

Oh i just know they have fees enlisted there too! Thanks a bunch @www.koreanpsadvisor.com !  will check em out, is it under hospital tab? I seem couldn't find their fees (i open through chrome)


----------



## kotrad

versible said:


> Oh i just know they have fees enlisted there too! Thanks a bunch @www.koreanpsadvisor.com !  will check em out, is it under hospital tab? I seem couldn't find their fees (i open through chrome)



You find them under the tab medical korea/medical fees. Happy researching


----------



## silviabb

My V Line at View is 9.5m KRW
Rhinoplasty (Silicone + Tip) is 3.5m KRW
They are promoting FC at the moment. It is 9m KRW for V Line


----------



## tamle_o

Hello,
Does anyone know the cost at Smallface clinic for Zygoma and mandibular angle procedure? Thank so much!


----------



## archonei

I just quoted by regen 6.5 for primary rhino.. I think it's quite pricey :/


----------



## nisha thapa

Hello...
I just want to know that can i have facial contouring and fat grafting at two different clinics.


----------



## katrinawhy

nisha thapa said:


> Hello...
> I just want to know that can i have facial contouring and fat grafting at two different clinics.


girl do one clinic for fat graft so


----------



## Raeyim

Been consulting a bunch of hospitals for des and almost all the hospital price range were around 2-4K for double eyelid surgery+ptosis+canthoplasty while Cinderella quoted 5.5mil KRW for des+ptosis and an extra 2.2mil KRW for cantho...


----------



## sophia990

Raeyim said:


> Been consulting a bunch of hospitals for des and almost all the hospital price range were around 2-4K for double eyelid surgery+ptosis+canthoplasty while Cinderella quoted 5.5mil KRW for des+ptosis and an extra 2.2mil KRW for cantho...


Which hospitals/clinic have you contacted so far?? Am looking to get DES and canthoplasty in Nov.


----------



## Raeyim

sophia990 said:


> Which hospitals/clinic have you contacted so far?? Am looking to get DES and canthoplasty in Nov.



So far 
Answer, GNG, Dream,MVP,Cinderella, Tlps, The line, Lavian and JK. Still waiting onTeium’s reply and then narrowing my choice to top 5. Anyone know average price for DES/Ptosis/Canthoplasty?


----------



## sophia990

Raeyim said:


> So far
> Answer, GNG, Dream,MVP,Cinderella, Tlps, The line, Lavian and JK. Still waiting onTeium’s reply and then narrowing my choice to top 5. Anyone know average price for DES/Ptosis/Canthoplasty?


Oh wow, you have contacted so many clinics! I haven't even narrowed down my list yet!! 
So far my thoughts are Teium, GnG, DA, Ruby, and JK. I haven't done any online consultation yet. Will do soon. Would love to know what the "average" price would be!! Thanks!


----------



## KPSA

sophia990 said:


> Oh wow, you have contacted so many clinics! I haven't even narrowed down my list yet!!
> So far my thoughts are Teium, GnG, DA, Ruby, and JK. I haven't done any online consultation yet. Will do soon. Would love to know what the "average" price would be!! Thanks!



You can try look this up at visitmedicalkorea site, this is a government site setup with the intention to make Korean PS more transparent. I believe the price range of DES is also listed, so you can check it out to get a feeling for the price.


----------



## SamH

I was for full face fat graft

Fresh: 2.5 mil krw (+3.5 mil krw for facial lipo for lower face)
Hyundai: 2 mil krw (5 mil krw for eyes)

I think eyes for 5 million won is expensive but I've researched that the doctor who does eyes there (dr hwang) use to work for the big ps clinics. 

So far I'm interested in MVP based on price and reviews even though I've yet to contact them.


----------



## jpete042

I was quoted these prices from Banobagi:

Facial contouring (cheekbone reduction, square jaw reduction, genioplasty) is 18,600,000 KRW ~19,900,000 KRW
MACS lifting is 8,250,000 KRW
Full face fat grafting is 3,300,000 KRW
They didn't tell me how much of a discount I would get if I decided to go ahead with all these procedures at the same time. I feel like this price is somewhat high.


----------



## BritneySparkles

These are quotes I’ve received for Primary Open Rhinoplasty, Tiplasty and Alar Reduction overall:

Top Class: 7,500,000KRW 
GNG: 7,500,000KRW (Will be discounted if promoted but for no other reason.) 



VERY EXPENSIVE! (I only have 4,350,000KRW available for the surgeries I’d like)


----------



## jpete042

Just an update. I contacted Banobagi to inquire about the cost of square jaw reduction and cheekbone reduction separately, and they quoted me these prices:

Cheekbone reduction is 6,600,000 KRW ~ 7,700,000 KRW

All-for-one Square jaw reduction is 7,700,000 KRW


----------



## jpete042

JK Plastic Surgery:

Mandible angle reduction: 6,750,000 KRW
Zygoma Reduction: 7,500,000 KRW

Mini-lifting: 6,000,000 KRW

Fat Grafting: 3,000,000 KRW
The Face Dental:

Long curve osteotomy: 4,400,000 KRW (quote from Dr. Lee through Facebook)
Zygoma reduction: 4,400,000 KRW (quote from Dr. Lee through Facebook)
Long curve osteotomy: 6,000,000 KRW (quote from Olivia at All About Mei [consultation@allaboutmei.com] through the veckon chat on their website [http://www.thefacedental.co.kr/en/index.asp])
Zygoma reduction: 6,000,000 KRW (quote from Olivia at All About Mei [consultation@allaboutmei.com] through the veckon chat on their website [http://www.thefacedental.co.kr/en/index.asp])
I'm fairly confident that Olivia doesn't actually work at the Face Dental, as she quoted me much higher prices than Dr. Lee did over Facebook. She must work on commission at All About Mei because when I told her that I was quoted a different price from Dr. Lee, she said she couldn't help me. Be careful, everyone! If you consult with the Face Dental, make sure you do it through Facebook or Kakao, NOT through the vecko chat on their website. It is such a shame it has to be this way.


----------



## jpete042

Does anyone know if it is typical to pay a deposit prior to the face-to-face consultation? When I spoke to Dr. Lee from the Face Dental, he said that I can secure the price of 8,800,000 KRW for long curve osteotomy and zygoma reduction if I pay a 10% deposit now. That means, I would pay 880,000 KRW now and 7,920,000 KRW at the face-to-face consultation. Is this normal? I've decided to go to the Face Dental because Dr. Lee is an expert in oral maxillofacial surgery, and he has very good reviews and produces natural results. I have a really good gut feeling about him but I'm hesitant to pay the deposit, only because I haven't heard anyone else do it in SK. However, this is common practice for out-of-country patients in other countries, such as Poland. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## kkpeobee

jpete042 said:


> Does anyone know if it is typical to pay a deposit prior to the face-to-face consultation? When I spoke to Dr. Lee from the Face Dental, he said that I can secure the price of 8,800,000 KRW for long curve osteotomy and zygoma reduction if I pay a 10% deposit now. That means, I would pay 880,000 KRW now and 7,920,000 KRW at the face-to-face consultation. Is this normal? I've decided to go to the Face Dental because Dr. Lee is an expert in oral maxillofacial surgery, and he has very good reviews and produces natural results. I have a really good gut feeling about him but I'm hesitant to pay the deposit, only because I haven't heard anyone else do it in SK. However, this is common practice for out-of-country patients in other countries, such as Poland. Any help would be appreciated



Hey, deposits really aren’t standard and will only hinder your bargaining power. The Korean plastic surgery industry is very different to that found in America etc, surgery dates, consult appointments etc can all be booked only a few day before the date. As a foreigner you will also be paying premium and as such have higher profit margins. Clinics will work to your schedule, they will move around local patients and even work on their days off if need be.

The later you leave payment, the more anxious the clinic will be and such they will be more inclined to offer you lower prices. Paying a deposit before even having the face to face consult means they have no reason to further reduce the price...

Also I understand wanting to choose your surgeon so early on, but you should really consult with a few different surgeons to make sure the surgeon is being honest with you. Some surgeons tend to suggest you undergo more procedures than you actually need just to increase their profits. Seeing multiple surgeons allows you to get a concensus on what actually needs to be changed.

TLDR don’t pay anything unless you’ve finished all the face to face consults and are absolutely sure on who you want to go with.


----------



## jpete042

kkpeobee said:


> Hey, deposits really aren’t standard and will only hinder your bargaining power. The Korean plastic surgery industry is very different to that found in America etc, surgery dates, consult appointments etc can all be booked only a few day before the date. As a foreigner you will also be paying premium and as such have higher profit margins. Clinics will work to your schedule, they will move around local patients and even work on their days off if need be.
> 
> The later you leave payment, the more anxious the clinic will be and such they will be more inclined to offer you lower prices. Paying a deposit before even having the face to face consult means they have no reason to further reduce the price...
> 
> Also I understand wanting to choose your surgeon so early on, but you should really consult with a few different surgeons to make sure the surgeon is being honest with you. Some surgeons tend to suggest you undergo more procedures than you actually need just to increase their profits. Seeing multiple surgeons allows you to get a concensus on what actually needs to be changed.
> 
> TLDR don’t pay anything unless you’ve finished all the face to face consults and are absolutely sure on who you want to go with.


Thanks! I won't pay the deposit then. I have other clinics in mind but I'm pretty set on the Face Dental. However, I will be sure to consult with the other clinics that I have in mind, just for the sake of bargaining power. The only reason I was leaning towards paying the deposit is because the prices quoted by the Face Dental are significantly lower than what other clinics have quoted me. I was quoted 8,800,000 KRW for both long curve osteotomy and zygoma reduction, which is a decent price! I just wanted to make sure that Dr. Lee wouldn't change the price once I had the consultation, which I was promised that he wouldn't if I paid the 10% deposit (880,000 KRW).

Anyways, I will be sure to consult with other clinics as well during my time in SK. Thanks!


----------



## t_lys

jpete042 said:


> JK Plastic Surgery:
> 
> Mandible angle reduction: 6,750,000 KRW
> Zygoma Reduction: 7,500,000 KRW
> 
> Mini-lifting: 6,000,000 KRW
> 
> Fat Grafting: 3,000,000 KRW
> The Face Dental:
> 
> Long curve osteotomy: 4,400,000 KRW (quote from Dr. Lee through Facebook)
> Zygoma reduction: 4,400,000 KRW (quote from Dr. Lee through Facebook)
> Long curve osteotomy: 6,000,000 KRW (quote from Olivia at All About Mei [consultation@allaboutmei.com] through the veckon chat on their website [http://www.thefacedental.co.kr/en/index.asp])
> Zygoma reduction: 6,000,000 KRW (quote from Olivia at All About Mei [consultation@allaboutmei.com] through the veckon chat on their website [http://www.thefacedental.co.kr/en/index.asp])
> I'm fairly confident that Olivia doesn't actually work at the Face Dental, as she quoted me much higher prices than Dr. Lee did over Facebook. She must work on commission at All About Mei because when I told her that I was quoted a different price from Dr. Lee, she said she couldn't help me. Be careful, everyone! If you consult with the Face Dental, make sure you do it through Facebook or Kakao, NOT through the vecko chat on their website. It is such a shame it has to be this way.



Hey, i tried to consult through Kakao with a different clinic and they referred me to their website.  When I inquired through the site it was All About Mei that replied to me too.


----------



## jpete042

t_lys said:


> Hey, i tried to consult through Kakao with a different clinic and they referred me to their website.  When I inquired through the site it was All About Mei that replied to me too.


Thanks for confirming! It can be so difficult for foreigners to navigate the hundreds of cosmetic clinics in SK without information like this. Lesson learned: Make sure you're talking to someone from the actual clinic and not a third party who makes commission by looking at their email address domain. If the clinic's website refers you to a third party website like vecko, don't consult them. It's a rip-off!


----------



## MissOrange

Someone just told me they were quoted $12k for rib rhino by GNG! That is more than JW quoted me and my UK surgeon charged me for rib rhino. Wow! I thought GNG revision rhino was 5 million but maybe that is for silicone? What prices are others getting from GNG? I have my consult next month so will share what they charge me.


----------



## miame44

ladybugz said:


> I guess I'll start, since I started the thread as well.
> 
> I was quoted $3500-4000 for silicone rhinoplasty at Wonjin.
> 
> $4445 for silicone rhinoplasty at Item.
> 
> $3500-4500 for silicone rhinoplasty at Oz


Just a friendly suggestion please don't go to Wonjin for Rhinoplasty.  I went there and had a bad experience and the surgeries rooms are not updated and not long ago someone died during surgeries. I would highly recommend Dream Clinic. I had my rhinoplasty revision done. Using silicone and my own ear cartilage and donor's cartilage on to raised high.  Cost around $3590 US. I love Dr. Park's result.


----------



## csolare

jpete042 said:


> Thanks! I won't pay the deposit then. I have other clinics in mind but I'm pretty set on the Face Dental. However, I will be sure to consult with the other clinics that I have in mind, just for the sake of bargaining power. The only reason I was leaning towards paying the deposit is because the prices quoted by the Face Dental are significantly lower than what other clinics have quoted me. I was quoted 8,800,000 KRW for both long curve osteotomy and zygoma reduction, which is a decent price! I just wanted to make sure that Dr. Lee wouldn't change the price once I had the consultation, which I was promised that he wouldn't if I paid the 10% deposit (880,000 KRW).
> 
> Anyways, I will be sure to consult with other clinics as well during my time in SK. Thanks!


Deposits aren't necessary but TFD's prices are pretty fixed and much much lower than most clinics since they don't up-charge too badly. I remember my sliding genio + mandible reduction to be fixed at 4,400,000 and it matched the quote of most other people. I say do what makes you comfortable but don't feel pressures to pay a deposit.


----------



## csolare

MissOrange said:


> Someone just told me they were quoted $12k for rib rhino by GNG! That is more than JW quoted me and my UK surgeon charged me for rib rhino. Wow! I thought GNG revision rhino was 5 million but maybe that is for silicone? What prices are others getting from GNG? I have my consult next month so will share what they charge me.


It starts at 5 million for revision/rib and changes depending on season, material, complexity of the individual's nose (how many other procedures are necessary,) and doctor. For example, if you had a complicated nose and wanted Dr. Seong (head surgeon) during peak season, then it would be pretty pricey. Bargaining is not difficult at all at GNG though! Many people have gotten amazingly good discounts.


----------



## csolare

All are inclusive of 10% tax refund, obviously.

Marble PS

Lateral canthoplasty - 1,000,000 krw when combined with other procedures
non incisional ptosis - 3,000,000 krw

Teuim 

non incisional ptosis - 2.0-2.5 mill krw 
lateral canthoplasty - 1.4 mill krw
epi - 1.4 mill krw 

combined procedures give more bargaining power for all clinics.

Opera PS

Breast Augmentation :

Round Textured: USD $7k (with current promotion) discounted to $5200
Tear-Drop or Round Micro-Textured Implants: $8k (with current promotion) discounted to $6k

Non incisional ptosis + double eyelid revision (I only asked for ptosis so I'll have to clarify the price lol.)
1,900,000 KRW

Lateral Canthoplasty
600,000 krw when combined with other procedures

GNG (rough estimates, price is variable depending on material, doctor, season!!!!!!, complexity, etc...)

These are all BASE prices. Same for everyone. However, if you combine procedures then each procedure will be a much cheaper price. I have been talking to Julia for like 2 months non stop asking about the best option for my face and I randomly asked about other procedures as well lol. Bargaining is easy with them, I've noticed.

bridge + tip plasty - 4,500,000 krw
rib - 11,000,000
alarplasty - 1,000,000
hump reduction/osteotomy - 1,500,000
functional surgery 2,700,000

double jaw 18,000,000 krw, wafer costs 1,500,000
sliding genioplasty 5,500,000  if + mandible reduction then it's an additional 2,000,000 krw.
full face fat graft - 2,300,000
v-line - 9,100,000

The Face Dental (TFD)

genioplasty + mandible reduction - 4,400,000 krw


----------



## jpete042

csolare said:


> Deposits aren't necessary but TFD's prices are pretty fixed and much much lower than most clinics since they don't up-charge too badly. I remember my sliding genio + mandible reduction to be fixed at 4,400,000 and it matched the quote of most other people. I say do what makes you comfortable but don't feel pressures to pay a deposit.


Thanks! That's what I suspected.


----------



## EddieNG

Sweet_Jasmine said:


> for anyone looking for 2 jaw surgery price..
> 
> GNG 18 mill won
> Zeah dental 17 mill won
> EverM  19.5 mill won
> The face dental 9.5 mill won (i believe the cheapest in SK)



I dont know why the face dental is so cheap to others clinics. Are they still doing good with cheap price ?


----------



## jpete042

EddieNG said:


> I dont know why the face dental is so cheap to others clinics. Are they still doing good with cheap price ?


Maybe because they prioritize ethics over money? Don't know but I'm so happy they don't mark up their prices for foreigners. I will probably be doing my FC with them.


----------



## JillyJill

soranomie said:


> Approximate price quotes I received:
> 
> *Clinic 1*
> 1) Rhinoplasty (Bridge implant + Alar reduction): starting from 6,000,000 KRW ~ 8,000,000 KRW
> 
> 2) V3 lifting : starts from 4,500,000 _(if needed)_
> 
> *Clinic 2*
> 1) Bridge implant : 5,000,000 KRW ~ 6,000,000 KRW
> 
> 2) Alar reduction: 1,300,000 KRW ~ 1,980,000 KRW
> 2) Double eyelid correction: 1,800,000 KRW ~ 2,090,000 KRW
> 
> *Clinic 3*
> 1) Bridge implant : 7,000,000 KRW ~ 9,000,000 KRW
> 
> 2) Alar reduction: 2,000,000 KRW
> 2) Double eyelid correction: 2,000,000 KRW


Hi, will you kindly share the names of clinics 2 and 3?


----------



## m8kong

Mina2013 said:


> Here are all the price quote I got so far:
> Zygoma reduction:
> 1. Pitangui :5.000.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 2. Babobagi: 5.50.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 3. Small Face 6.000.000 krw (Just received email from them stated that from next month, the price will go up by 1.000.000 krw)
> 4. Grand :5.000.000 krw - 5.500.000 krw
> 5. ID :6.000.000 krw
> Rhinoplasty:
> 1. Pitangui: 2.500.000 krw (Shocking cheap!!!!!)
> 2. Babobagi :3.500.000 krw - 4.500.000 krw + Alar reduction 1.500.000 krw - 1.800.000 krw
> 3. ID : 4.500.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 4. Shimmian : $4800
> 5.  BK: $4000-$4500 USD


Adding Opera, zygoma reduction usd 3.500 / chin usd 2.700 / jaw usd 3.500. All of them usd 7.000. I know they're known for cheap facial countring !!! Wish they have more review in this forum.


----------



## hellobby

csolare said:


> All are inclusive of 10% tax refund, obviously.
> GNG (rough estimates, price is variable depending on material, doctor, season!!!!!!, complexity, etc...)
> 
> These are all BASE prices. Same for everyone. However, if you combine procedures then each procedure will be a much cheaper price. I have been talking to Julia for like 2 months non stop asking about the best option for my face and I randomly asked about other procedures as well lol. Bargaining is easy with them, I've noticed.
> 
> bridge + tip plasty - 4,500,000 krw
> rib - 11,000,000
> alarplasty - 1,000,000
> hump reduction/osteotomy - 1,500,000
> functional surgery 2,700,000


Thank you so much for sharing GNG's rhino prices! I'm really considering doing it with them. A little surprised by how much rib is though  Too bad non-incision isn't known, haha.


----------



## katietin

any pricing for a revision rhino?


----------



## tomie

miame44 said:


> Just a friendly suggestion please don't go to Wonjin for Rhinoplasty.  I went there and had a bad experience and the surgeries rooms are not updated and not long ago someone died during surgeries. I would highly recommend Dream Clinic. I had my rhinoplasty revision done. Using silicone and my own ear cartilage and donor's cartilage on to raised high.  Cost around $3590 US. I love Dr. Park's result.


If you don't mind, could you PM me photos of B & A? I'm considering dream but haven't seen many reviews here


----------



## csolare

katietin said:


> any pricing for a revision rhino?


Usually starts at ~5-5.5 million won on average^^ could be higher or lower depending on where you look!


----------



## yahyahh

I was quoted 5,500,000 won for sliding genioplasty at The Face Dental.


----------



## cherryontop

wow. anyone else here think the difference between local and foreigner prices are ridiculous?


----------



## eurasianbeauty

cherryontop said:


> wow. anyone else here think the difference between local and foreigner prices are ridiculous?



They definitely are.


----------



## sydsunshine

GNG $2.2 million inclusive of tax for alar base reduction alone.


----------



## Ching888

I heard TLPS is one of the best when it comes to Facial Contouring, and they have this FC package of Zygoma+Jawreduction+Chinsurgery(V-line) they quoted me for $9,000 for this 3 facial contouring surgery...

I am convinced to do my FC at TLPS not because of the price but because I saw that one of their models at their site is actually one of my crush whom I followed in Instagram for more than 10months already.. and then later on found out that he did a Plastic Surgery at TLPs he looks so natural and the result looks really great his instagram account is @camjun2 he kinda look like Song Joong Ki.. his name in TLPS site is Alex his result is really impressive


----------



## MissOrange

Translator Hazel and consultant Grace told me that prices for rib rhino have gone up. Primary rib rhino starts at 12 million and revision rib rhino at 16 million. To add skin graft to lengthen the nose tip is an additional 2 million. GNG is now too expensive for foreigners in my opinion.


----------



## taylor2

Ching888 said:


> I heard TLPS is one of the best when it comes to Facial Contouring, and they have this FC package of Zygoma+Jawreduction+Chinsurgery(V-line) they quoted me for $9,000 for this 3 facial contouring surgery...
> 
> I am convinced to do my FC at TLPS not because of the price but because I saw that one of their models at their site is actually one of my crush whom I followed in Instagram for more than 10months already.. and then later on found out that he did a Plastic Surgery at TLPs he looks so natural and the result looks really great his instagram account is @camjun2 he kinda look like Song Joong Ki.. his name in TLPS site is Alex his result is really impressive



Are the surgeries in that FC package can be changed depending on the patients needs or it's already set? Do you know any other PS have package??


----------



## eurasianbeauty

taylor2 said:


> Are the surgeries in that FC package can be changed depending on the patients needs or it's already set? Do you know any other PS have package??



Follow TL on Instagram. They post those specials there and what they entail.


----------



## miame44

Wondermuffin said:


> GNG $2.2 million inclusive of tax for alar base reduction alone.


I am not kidding, I have been gone to Korean 5 times, first 2 times was all researching. I went to almost all clinic. Heard many stories. Now I can tell you who is the Top surgeon for which surgeries. But yes the prices are not cheap at all. Infect is getting higher as every time I went. They defiantly have two pricing one for foreigners and one for Korean people. Make sure you bargain. Doctors are truly good at Korea. but do bargain.


----------



## maliboo

GNG's base prices -
sliding genioplasty 5.5 million
mini vline (t osteotomy for chin & sliding genio) 7 million
chin implant 3 million


----------



## esteeval

miame44 said:


> I am not kidding, I have been gone to Korean 5 times, first 2 times was all researching. I went to almost all clinic. Heard many stories. Now I can tell you who is the Top surgeon for which surgeries. But yes the prices are not cheap at all. Infect is getting higher as every time I went. They defiantly have two pricing one for foreigners and one for Korean people. Make sure you bargain. Doctors are truly good at Korea. but do bargain.


 
Hello there! Can you please share which surgeons/clinics are top in your opinion now?


----------



## teletubbiepho

*TLPS:*
Cheekbone reduction: 7,500,000
Jaw reduction: 9,200,000
V-line: 3,500,000

*Pitangui*
Jaw reduction: 5,000,000 to 5,500,000
Chin implant: 2,000,000 to 2,500,000
Face lift: 5,000,000 to 6,000,000


----------



## miame44

esteeval said:


> Hello there! Can you please share which surgeons/clinics are top in your opinion now?


Depending on what you are looking for to do? Yes, I would love to share all the good doctors in different areas with you.


----------



## esteeval

miame44 said:


> Depending on what you are looking for to do? Yes, I would love to share all the good doctors in different areas with you.



Do you have any thoughts and surgeon recommendation regarding View?


----------



## mlydzz

BritneySparkles said:


> These are quotes I’ve received for Primary Open Rhinoplasty, Tiplasty and Alar Reduction overall:
> 
> Top Class: 7,500,000KRW
> GNG: 7,500,000KRW (Will be discounted if promoted but for no other reason.)
> 
> 
> 
> VERY EXPENSIVE! (I only have 4,350,000KRW available for the surgeries I’d like)



gng is now 7.5+mil? what the **** man. i was planning to go to them in the future and thought their prices were still gonna be around 4-5mil. wow. so disappointing.


----------



## lemmehearusaywayo

teletubbiepho said:


> *TLPS:*
> Cheekbone reduction: 7,500,000
> Jaw reduction: 9,200,000
> V-line: 3,500,000
> 
> *Pitangui*
> Jaw reduction: 5,000,000 to 5,500,000
> Chin implant: 2,000,000 to 2,500,000
> Face lift: 5,000,000 to 6,000,000



VLine cheaper than jaw reduction?


----------



## Jaepiwon

Does anyone know prices for non surgical rhinoplasty (using fillers to make your bridge higher). I've been researching GNG but it seems almost everyone gets the regular rhinoplasty surgery. Other places I'm looking at are Dream Plastic Surgery and CBK.


----------



## viola-rae

I'm thinking to get surgery in a little over a year. I would like to get a v-line surgery with buccal fat removal because my face is plump although I am very thin. Will that help with the possible sagging from the jaw reduction? I was also thinking about a surgery for my hooded eyes but the doctor I messaged for an approximate price didn't give me one and answered about other surgeries instead. Has anyone gotten buccal fat removal and/or surgery for hooded eyes? I do not have a monolid, just very hooded.


----------



## jasminx

I'm interested to know how to become a model for the plastic surgery clinics to have your fees waived or have a huge discount


----------



## sydsunshine

All consultations are online consultations. Actual consultations will most probably be the same price or cheaper. 

Opera PS 
1. Double Eyelid with Incision 
krw 1.300.000 ~ krw 2.000.000
2. Ptosis Correction 
krw 600.000
3. Basic Full Rhinoplasty 
krw 2.000.000 ~ 3.000.000
4. Osteotomy 
krw 500.000
5. Tip Plasty 
krw 500.000

TLPS
incisional ptosis correction is USD 2500, canthoplasty (epi 1200, lateral 1200). osteotomy + alar reduction + tip with septal cartilage is USD 4500. *This is daylight robbery. *

Namu Plastic Surgery
Rhinoplasty we have to check first then the price would be fixed and the price starts from $3500~.
And incision double eyelid - $2000 Ptosis -$1500
Epicanthoplasty $1500~. *Another case of daylight robbery here. I told them they were too expensive, then she offered 30% off these quoted prices. I told her about the Namu Misooda offer for inicisional DES+epi+ptosis for USD$2750, and she said they can match it. Still too expensive. 
*
View Plastic Surgery 
Nose:
1) Tip plasty alone (that is using septal/ ear cartilage) 2.5 million. (2328 USD)
2) Silicon bridge + Tip 3.5 million KRW (3258 USD)
3) Osteotomy + tip 5.5 million KRW ( 5119USD)
Eyes:
1) Double eyelid surgery is between 2.5 million KRW to 3.4 million KRW including ptosis, depending if its non incision or incision. ( 2326 - 3165 USD)
2) Epicanthoplasty 1.5 million KRW (1400 USD)
3) Lateral cantho is 1.3 million KRW (1210 USD)
*Way overpriced, I’m not consulting in person. *


----------



## caliRoll

I don't see how these prices can go any lower.  Maybe I'm too used to seeing outrageous US prices for rhino, but a $4K rhino is not that bad.


----------



## californiarollin1992

mlydzz said:


> gng is now 7.5+mil? what the **** man. i was planning to go to them in the future and thought their prices were still gonna be around 4-5mil. wow. so disappointing.



Last I heard from members who went in April, GNG's starting point is 4.5 mil for rhino with silicone and tipplasty + 1 mil for alar if done with the rest of the nose (roughly $5,100 USD). 7.5 mil KRW sounds like the price for primary rhino with a different material (donor perhaps?) + alar (correct me if I'm wrong). You can bargain and get the price down a tad without having to share pictures (a girl in the group chat did this recently), but if you get a discount that makes a difference (though they don't give huge discounts unless maybe you're a Youtuber with a large following or something) you will likely have to allow them to use your photos for marketing purposes.

For Namu, I was able to bargain my price down to 4.5 mil KRW (4,200 USD) for primary rhino + osteotomy + forehead fat grafting after I offered to pay in cash.


----------



## Honeyjello

Hi everyone! I've been a silent reader (on and off) on pf for some time now. I've just joined this forum cos I will be going to Seoul next week for double eyelid surgery, and hope to find opinions from you guys about some clinics. I already have 2 consultations scheduled with 2 clinics i am keen on but hoping to squeeze in 1 or 2 more.

Does anyone know what are the prices like for partial/full incisional des with ptosis correction and epi at Braun? And what is your opinion on them?


----------



## HannahCc

miame44 said:


> I am not kidding, I have been gone to Korean 5 times, first 2 times was all researching. I went to almost all clinic. Heard many stories. Now I can tell you who is the Top surgeon for which surgeries. But yes the prices are not cheap at all. Infect is getting higher as every time I went. They defiantly have two pricing one for foreigners and one for Korean people. Make sure you bargain. Doctors are truly good at Korea. but do bargain.



Where would you recommend? For revision incisional double eyelids w ptosis correction. I’m looking for a doctor who is skilled because my main concern is scarring. Thanks


----------



## mlydzz

AshleyLovesYou said:


> Last I heard from members who went in April, GNG's starting point is 4.5 mil for rhino with silicone and tipplasty + 1 mil for alar if done with the rest of the nose (roughly $5,100 USD). 7.5 mil KRW sounds like the price for primary rhino with a different material (donor perhaps?) + alar (correct me if I'm wrong). You can bargain and get the price down a tad without having to share pictures (a girl in the group chat did this recently), but if you get a discount that makes a difference (though they don't give huge discounts unless maybe you're a Youtuber with a large following or something) you will likely have to allow them to use your photos for marketing purposes.
> 
> For Namu, I was able to bargain my price down to 4.5 mil KRW (4,200 USD) for primary rhino + osteotomy + forehead fat grafting after I offered to pay in cash.


Hmm i was just looking for a bulbous nose reduction but i guess the price would be the same.


----------



## californiarollin1992

mlydzz said:


> Hmm i was just looking for a bulbous nose reduction but i guess the price would be the same.


If prices haven't in fact changed, you should be looking at 4.5 mil for bridge w/ silicone implant + tip (I don't think many surgeons who operate on Asian noses recommend augmenting the tip without also operating on the bridge, even if they add only a slight implant) since the price of bulbous tip reduction is included in the price of tipplasty (I had this procedure done).


----------



## diorluver

Anyone going to Seoul July 21-29?


----------



## S.L

Hello everyone! I'll be going to S.K next month and I'd like to have my nose done by the end of june. I've sent enquiry about rhinoplasty prices to JK, VIP, REGEN, BK and another one I can't recall...anyway it'd be a reducing rhino (wide, bumpy AND long nose with bulby tip). 
What clinic would you recommend for that kind of rhino? Of course I don"t want to be botchered or go to a shabby clinic...And what price do you think it should not be over? I can't put more than 5000-6000us dollars (4-5000eur) but I could pay in cash. How would you bargain with the chir? Would bringing a korean person be an advantage?


----------



## californiarollin1992

S.L said:


> Hello everyone! I'll be going to S.K next month and I'd like to have my nose done by the end of june. I've sent enquiry about rhinoplasty prices to JK, VIP, REGEN, BK and another one I can't recall...anyway it'd be a reducing rhino (wide, bumpy AND long nose with bulby tip).
> What clinic would you recommend for that kind of rhino? Of course I don"t want to be botchered or go to a shabby clinic...And what price do you think it should not be over? I can't put more than 5000-6000us dollars (4-5000eur) but I could pay in cash. How would you bargain with the chir? Would bringing a korean person be an advantage?


Judging by the quotes I got at my consultations, $6,000 should definitely be enough at most clinics (I recall that JK and VIP are expensive though, so maybe not for them but you'd have to double check). To be honest, I had a hard time getting clinics to give me a discount for paying in cash, though some clinics do provide a sizable discount for doing so (I'm pretty sure Regen discounts for paying in cash!). I have heard of some people having luck with pricing when they brought Korean friends but also that many clinics won't really budge in that regard unless you can pass as a local. These are other tips for bargaining that I have gathered from this forum/used in my own consultations:

If you're comfortable, offer to let the clinics use your before/after photos. Of the seven places I visited, only MVP would accept this for a discount upfront , though this becomes a condition at many clinics if you get them to lower their prices enough
Familiarize yourself with prices and be ready to state a budget lower than your actual so you can meet them halfway (this may be difficult to do once you're actually on the spot though haha)
Go during low season
Cite the prices of other clinics
Go with someone else who is looking to get work done to increase your bargaining power
You may also want to have practice consultations at the clinics you're least interested in because at least for me personally, bargaining felt really odd at first, as you have to be the one to initiate. I definitely got a lot better from the time of my first consultation to my last


----------



## S.L

Hi Ashely, thank you so much for your detailed reply! Really helps! Have you had a rhino in S.K? If yes which clinic did you chose in the end?
Also has anyone heard about ME clinic?


----------



## californiarollin1992

S.L said:


> Hi Ashely, thank you so much for your detailed reply! Really helps! Have you had a rhino in S.K? If yes which clinic did you chose in the end?
> Also has anyone heard about ME clinic?


My main concerns with my nose were its lack of definition and its bulbous tip. I consulted with seven places and ended up at GNG Hospital in large part because of its before-and-after pictures. You'll see the name mentioned a lot in recent posts because word spreads like wildfire on this forum. Since we as foreigners get exposed to only a teeny percentage of SK's offerings, once someone recommends a place either on here or the group chats, others--including those who have not actually gotten their surgeries yet--will parrot that suggestion, for better or worse, so you'll have more and more people go to the clinic or hospital and report their experiences back here, creating a positive feedback loop haha (which is why it's good for everyone to do their own research! We all have our own personal tastes too). The clinic/hospital experiences a sudden surge in popularity that usually dies down after a time, when a new name takes its place. GNG is the current flavor of the month, a "safe" choice because people have yet to post substantiated negative reviews of it on this site, though if you dig for Korean reviews elsewhere, you can find some. I think GNG is worth a consult at least even if you don't ultimately go with them  I can't speak much to the other clinics on your list because I didn't personally visit them. I do recall though that when I was doing research here, I came across a lot of both good and bad reviews for VIP, and I have spoken to a few of its former patients who need revision. But even then, most places that have been around long enough have had unhappy outcomes so I don't want to dissuade you haha


----------



## diorluver

I was quoted 7,000,0000 krw for my revision rhinoplasty at GNG


----------



## DelRose12

Hi everyone ( sorry about how long this is ‍♀️) , I was planning on going to South Korea for Surgery with a friend in 3 years or so and after reading all these reviews I’m still conflicted and confused about clinics prices and what clinics are the safest . I want to get rhinoplasty & facial contouring .My top choices are gng and Regen. I picked them because i couldn’t really find any bad news or reviews. I was hoping to spend no more then 20k ( 5,000-6,000 USD for rhinoplasty 4,000 would be great ) and ( 5,000-9,000USD ) for facial contouring. I like that regen promises no sagging witch that what I’m most afraid of . I have also seen that facial contouring surgery’s cause early aging ( has anyone experienced early again or sagging or anything bad years later ?) . Some people have said that regen was pricey and some have said that they were decent/affordable and same with gng ( so I’m confused about that) so  what do you all think is the best place ? 
Also want to know what you all suggested for facial contouring surgery and what type I should get.  ( [emoji28] hopefully someone knows how this will generally cost ) 
1. I have a nose hump 
2. Fat and Droopy tip 
3 .i want it to be a bit taller at the top of my bridge where it connects to my forehead 
4 . I have a round dimpled chin that is kinda short 
5. I have a lot of face fat 
6. I have a round face shape 
7. I have eye bags and simile lines ( witch sucks because I’m young [emoji849]) 
8. I have high cheekbones but I’m sure if they are really the problem tho. 
I been leaning towards general malar reduction since seems to be the best or mandible/ vline - surgery , not sure what to do for my chin because I don’t want a implant nor do I wanna move my bones( btw do the cut or shave your bones ?? ) but in all, what do you guys suggest and how much do you think it will cost and has anyone got regen’s one-piece v-live ?? ( again sorry for this being so long )


----------



## Soledo

miame44 said:


> I am not kidding, I have been gone to Korean 5 times, first 2 times was all researching. I went to almost all clinic. Heard many stories. Now I can tell you who is the Top surgeon for which surgeries. But yes the prices are not cheap at all. Infect is getting higher as every time I went. They defiantly have two pricing one for foreigners and one for Korean people. Make sure you bargain. Doctors are truly good at Korea. but do bargain.



Hello, i have follow up your posts and i think i am looking forward to you helping me. I want to have facial surgery on the face, can it include upper and lower jaw ...? Can you give me good doctor advice and a good center for this type of surgery? Thank you very much.


----------



## californiarollin1992

DelRose12 said:


> Hi everyone ( sorry about how long this is ‍♀️) , I was planning on going to South Korea for Surgery with a friend in 3 years or so and after reading all these reviews I’m still conflicted and confused about clinics prices and what clinics are the safest . I want to get rhinoplasty & facial contouring .My top choices are gng and Regen. I picked them because i couldn’t really find any bad news or reviews. I was hoping to spend no more then 20k ( 5,000-6,000 USD for rhinoplasty 4,000 would be great ) and ( 5,000-9,000USD ) for facial contouring. I like that regen promises no sagging witch that what I’m most afraid of . I have also seen that facial contouring surgery’s cause early aging ( has anyone experienced early again or sagging or anything bad years later ?) . Some people have said that regen was pricey and some have said that they were decent/affordable and same with gng ( so I’m confused about that) so  what do you all think is the best place ?
> Also want to know what you all suggested for facial contouring surgery and what type I should get.  ( [emoji28] hopefully someone knows how this will generally cost )
> 1. I have a nose hump
> 2. Fat and Droopy tip
> 3 .i want it to be a bit taller at the top of my bridge where it connects to my forehead
> 4 . I have a round dimpled chin that is kinda short
> 5. I have a lot of face fat
> 6. I have a round face shape
> 7. I have eye bags and simile lines ( witch sucks because I’m young [emoji849])
> 8. I have high cheekbones but I’m sure if they are really the problem tho.
> I been leaning towards general malar reduction since seems to be the best or mandible/ vline - surgery , not sure what to do for my chin because I don’t want a implant nor do I wanna move my bones( btw do the cut or shave your bones ?? ) but in all, what do you guys suggest and how much do you think it will cost and has anyone got regen’s one-piece v-live ?? ( again sorry for this being so long )


This remark is probably not very helpful, but imo, three years is so far in the future that by then, more negative reviews will have surfaced for the clinics you're currently considering and other up-and-coming clinics will be trending (they always come and go) so you'll likely be looking at a whole new list of places.

Anyway, I didn't do facial contouring, but for rhino, a big factor in pricing is the type you're looking to get (at GNG, silicone implant with tipplasty is 4.5 mil KRW, or roughly $4,200 USD, which isn't super high, but some members were looking to get like a fourth revision with rib, the complexity of which will obviously be reflected in the price). Aside from that, pricing is also influenced by your ability to bargain. I remember my friend and I were confused prior to our consultation in March because some members had reported that GNG was flexible in this regard, while others had said that they don't budge. Since then, I've been hearing contrasting experiences, too, so I think it comes down a lot to luck (who your sales consultant is, etc.), but also variables such as when you go and whether you're getting multiple procedures. Almost every person who has recently told me that she's been able to get a discount has been young (roughly 18-20 ish?), which makes me believe that the hospital is more likely to bend if you believably have a lower budget (this is just speculation though), whereas many others have shared that they had no luck at all and were quite turned off by the sales consultants' attitudes.


----------



## californiarollin1992

oops glitched


----------



## mlydzz

californiarollin1992 said:


> If prices haven't in fact changed, you should be looking at 4.5 mil for bridge w/ silicone implant + tip (I don't think many surgeons who operate on Asian noses recommend augmenting the tip without also operating on the bridge, even if they add only a slight implant) since the price of bulbous tip reduction is included in the price of tipplasty (I had this procedure done).


lmao I don't care about augmenting my tip, I just want a nose reduction but I get you


----------



## californiarollin1992

mlydzz said:


> lmao I don't care about augmenting my tip, I just want a nose reduction but I get you


Ooh, but I think the added material provides definition that makes it more defined and less bulbous looking if that makes sense? Like altering the angle of the tip helps make it look less flat and squishy hahaha. But I do wonder if there is anyone here who has managed to do this without implant or cartilage graft


----------



## mlydzz

californiarollin1992 said:


> Ooh, but I think the added material provides definition that makes it more defined and less bulbous looking if that makes sense? Like altering the angle of the tip helps make it look less flat and squishy hahaha. But I do wonder if there is anyone here who has managed to do this without implant or cartilage graft


Yeah i know but my nose is tall enough for me its straight but i dont want to add something inside to make it curvy. its just fat af on the front


----------



## californiarollin1992

mlydzz said:


> Yeah i know but my nose is tall enough for me its straight but i dont want to add something inside to make it curvy. its just fat af on the front


Ooh I see! Maybe this won't apply to you and maybe you won't need bridge work, but I remember reading this when I was Googling about bulbous nose reduction, if this is of any help. Pulled from Dr. Donald Yoo's site:

*Q:* I have a bulbous nose and want to reduce the size of my nose tip and maybe change its shape. I don’t wanna change anything of the nose bridge or the height of my nose tip though. What kind of operation would you recommend? Do I just need to cut some fat off the tip, or do I need to put anything inside my nose? 

*A:* It will be possible to achieve significant refinement to the tip of your nose using grafts fashioned from cartilage inside your nose (septum) and possibly one of your ears.  Simply “cutting fat” from the tip of the nose will not provide the structure and support your nose needs to show definition through your skin.  Sometimes removing tip cartilage alone in an attempt to refine the nose will cause the nose to appear more bulbous, due to the lack of support.


----------



## mlydzz

californiarollin1992 said:


> Ooh I see! Maybe this won't apply to you and maybe you won't need bridge work, but I remember reading this when I was Googling about bulbous nose reduction, if this is of any help. Pulled from Dr. Donald Yoo's site:
> 
> *Q:* I have a bulbous nose and want to reduce the size of my nose tip and maybe change its shape. I don’t wanna change anything of the nose bridge or the height of my nose tip though. What kind of operation would you recommend? Do I just need to cut some fat off the tip, or do I need to put anything inside my nose?
> 
> *A:* It will be possible to achieve significant refinement to the tip of your nose using grafts fashioned from cartilage inside your nose (septum) and possibly one of your ears.  Simply “cutting fat” from the tip of the nose will not provide the structure and support your nose needs to show definition through your skin.  Sometimes removing tip cartilage alone in an attempt to refine the nose will cause the nose to appear more bulbous, due to the lack of support.


Oh damn Ugh this is rly hard i thought cartilage or silicome wouldnt be needed and i rly didnt want it cuz i like to move my nose but i guess for the aesthetic i should get over it lol thank u for the info though


----------



## -dot

opera quoted me ridiculously cheap prices. i’m a guy don’t know if that makes a difference

Double Eyelid with Incision : usd 1.200
Double Eyelid without Incision : usd 700
+ Ptosis Correction : usd 700
+ Medial Epicanthoplasty : usd 500

2. Under Eyes (transconjunctival )
- usd 1.200

3. Basic Rhinopplasty(silicone nose bridge) 
USD 1.800
+ Hump Removal : usd 440
+ Nose tip plasty : usd 440

very tempting since I would have a lot left to do facial contouring, but i think i’ll do either eye/nose or fc and the other one in the future. will keep shopping around since i don’t know the surgeons at opera at all. i’m currently most interested in dream for dr jeung rhinoplasty, and eye stuff from dr yoo


----------



## sydsunshine

-dot said:


> opera quoted me ridiculously cheap prices. i’m a guy don’t know if that makes a difference
> 
> Double Eyelid with Incision : usd 1.200
> Double Eyelid without Incision : usd 700
> + Ptosis Correction : usd 700
> + Medial Epicanthoplasty : usd 500
> 
> 2. Under Eyes (transconjunctival )
> - usd 1.200
> 
> 3. Basic Rhinopplasty(silicone nose bridge)
> USD 1.800
> + Hump Removal : usd 440
> + Nose tip plasty : usd 440
> 
> very tempting since I would have a lot left to do facial contouring, but i think i’ll do either eye/nose or fc and the other one in the future. will keep shopping around since i don’t know the surgeons at opera at all. i’m currently most interested in dream for dr jeung rhinoplasty, and eye stuff from dr yoo


 I find their USD prices are cheaper. Not sure about opera’s doctors as well. They recommended me Dr Kwak for eyes and nose. Who did they recommend you?


----------



## eurasianbeauty

-dot said:


> opera quoted me ridiculously cheap prices. i’m a guy don’t know if that makes a difference
> 
> Double Eyelid with Incision : usd 1.200
> Double Eyelid without Incision : usd 700
> + Ptosis Correction : usd 700
> + Medial Epicanthoplasty : usd 500
> 
> 2. Under Eyes (transconjunctival )
> - usd 1.200
> 
> 3. Basic Rhinopplasty(silicone nose bridge)
> USD 1.800
> + Hump Removal : usd 440
> + Nose tip plasty : usd 440
> 
> very tempting since I would have a lot left to do facial contouring, but i think i’ll do either eye/nose or fc and the other one in the future. will keep shopping around since i don’t know the surgeons at opera at all. i’m currently most interested in dream for dr jeung rhinoplasty, and eye stuff from dr yoo



Opera's prices are always rather low. Their work seems to be consistently good. I'm consulting with them for my eyes.


----------



## DelRose12

californiarollin1992 said:


> This remark is probably not very helpful, but imo, three years is so far in the future that by then, more negative reviews will have surfaced for the clinics you're currently considering and other up-and-coming clinics will be trending (they always come and go) so you'll likely be looking at a whole new list of places.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't do facial contouring, but for rhino, a big factor in pricing is the type you're looking to get (at GNG, silicone implant with tipplasty is 4.5 mil KRW, or roughly $4,200 USD, which isn't super high, but some members were looking to get like a fourth revision with rib, the complexity of which will obviously be reflected in the price). Aside from that, pricing is also influenced by your ability to bargain. I remember my friend and I were confused prior to our consultation in March because some members had reported that GNG was flexible in this regard, while others had said that they don't budge. Since then, I've been hearing contrasting experiences, too, so I think it comes down a lot to luck (who your sales consultant is, etc.), but also variables such as when you go and whether you're getting multiple procedures. Almost every person who has recently told me that she's been able to get a discount has been young (roughly 18-20 ish?), which makes me believe that the hospital is more likely to bend if you believably have a lower budget (this is just speculation though), whereas many others have shared that they had no luck at all and were quite turned off by the sales consultants' attitudes.



Hello thank you for the information ( Ik this is a late reply[emoji24]) but , what if you don’t get the implant is it a higher price? Ik most likely its requirement to give the hight nose but , can you use cartilage left over from your nose like if you get a hump removed ?


----------



## sydsunshine

..


----------



## tobiekorie

anhbui211 said:


> @ThatShortGirl, a korean friend suggests me going to uvom but I can't find much information about this clinic. I tried searching and only found your post mentioning uvom. Do you mind share with me some source for reference? Thank you


Hey, I'm interested in uvom too. Have you ever consulted with them?


----------



## candyfloss8318

Hi everyone I am new here. I am planning on going for facial contouring and eyelid revision surgeries in November of this year. I've spoken to DocFinder and was given quotes for Banobagi, ID, JK, Cinderella, and View. After checking out the results and comparing prices I am unsatisfied with all of them. I am now looking more into Dream as the results from Let Me In Thailand really impressed me. Does anyone know the general prices for Dream?


----------



## Fortunata

Hi everyone, im newbie and this is my first post on here. 
I am planing to do rhinoplasty (shortnose) in september, i have checking out the result (before-after photos) in their website of GnG, JW, Pitangui, Banobagi, Grand, VIP, Regen, Hanabi and BK still on process.
Btw, VIP and GnG is the most i like the result. 

After doing an online consultation :
1. GNG clinic slow response (did not ask for my photo) cost me start 4.5m KRW for primary rhinoplasty or NoPlant Rib Rhinoplasty starts at 11m KRW. Fantastic!
2. JW PS fast and great response, i sent my photos first and the price start at 7.7m KRW (but i have read some bad reviews from this place *so sad)
3. Pitangui fast and great response, i sent my photos first and the price start 4m KRW. Very affordable 
4. Banobagi fast response. The price about 7m KRW for augmentation rhino include removing my nose lift. Btw, Banobagi have discount until July 2018, lets check it out! *the promo would be applied to simple nose augmentation surgery*
5. Grand fast response (did not ask for my photo) cost me start 4.5m KRW exclude removing nose lift
6. VIP PS fast and great response cost me for combination rhinoplasty is US$7,000 and US$11.000 for rib cartilage rhinoplasty (not sure this include removing nose lift or not) seriously VIP is the first place in my opinion about the result but the price.....i have to sell my house lol
7. Regen fast response (did not ask for my photo) cost me start 5.5m KRW. Affordable but i did not get “clicks” 
8. BK Medical Group - on process

Looks like to be sure about the PITANGUI / GnG / Banobagi / VIP. 
I am too confusing since I started to read this forum, there must always be an accident. 
Really need your help because i haven't decided yet which doctor is the best for my case.  
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fortunata

Fortunata said:


> Hi everyone, im newbie and this is my first post on here.
> I am planing to do rhinoplasty (shortnose) in september, i have checking out the result (before-after photos) in their website of GnG, JW, Pitangui, Banobagi, Grand, VIP, Regen, Hanabi and BK still on process.
> Btw, VIP and GnG is the most i like the result.
> 
> After doing an online consultation :
> 1. GNG clinic slow response (did not ask for my photo) cost me start 4.5m KRW for primary rhinoplasty or NoPlant Rib Rhinoplasty starts at 11m KRW. Fantastic!
> 2. JW PS fast and great response, i sent my photos first and the price start at 7.7m KRW (but i have read some bad reviews from this place *so sad)
> 3. Pitangui fast and great response, i sent my photos first and the price start 4m KRW. Very affordable
> 4. Banobagi fast response. The price about 7m KRW for augmentation rhino include removing my nose lift. Btw, Banobagi have discount until July 2018, lets check it out! *the promo would be applied to simple nose augmentation surgery*
> 5. Grand fast response (did not ask for my photo) cost me start 4.5m KRW exclude removing nose lift
> 6. VIP PS fast and great response cost me for combination rhinoplasty is US$7,000 and US$11.000 for rib cartilage rhinoplasty (not sure this include removing nose lift or not) seriously VIP is the first place in my opinion about the result but the price.....i have to sell my house lol
> 7. Regen fast response (did not ask for my photo) cost me start 5.5m KRW. Affordable but i did not get “clicks”
> 8. BK Medical Group - on process
> 
> Looks like to be sure about the PITANGUI / GnG / Banobagi / VIP.
> I am too confusing since I started to read this forum, there must always be an accident.
> Really need your help because i haven't decided yet which doctor is the best for my case.
> Thanks a lot!


Sorry i forgot to input Hanabi PS there. Rhinoplasty surgery cost start from 4,500USD and VAT is not included.


----------



## Mkvii

Hello all, new to this forum but I am exploring plastic surgery in Korea since I will be there this summer anyways. I'm asking about rhinoplasty, while showing photos of my nose that is large and hooked.

I've reached out to a few clinics (hershe, VIPs, wannabe, answer, CJ, pitangui, opera)
So far only hershe has responded to me with a quote. The consultant on line was very kind and answered my questions quickly.

1. Rhinoplasty (Goretex, ear cartilage, cartilage rearrangement, open) 4300USD ->3400USD (current promotion price)
2. Fat graft (forehead) 2200USD ->1750USD (promo price)
3. Chin implant (goretex) 3600USD->2850USD (promo price)
She said I would recieve an additional 10% discount for VAT tax refund at the airport.

The rate doesn't seem too expensive for the experience offered... But I am concered as they advise to use an implant.. every other specialist I have spoken to has told me that they would not need to put an implant as I have a large amount of septial cartilage (my nose is BIG)... Then again they are experienced.


----------



## lucylalalulu5

Mkvii said:


> Hello all, new to this forum but I am exploring plastic surgery in Korea since I will be there this summer anyways. I'm asking about rhinoplasty, while showing photos of my nose that is large and hooked.
> 
> I've reached out to a few clinics (hershe, VIPs, wannabe, answer, CJ, pitangui, opera)
> So far only hershe has responded to me with a quote. The consultant on line was very kind and answered my questions quickly.
> 
> 1. Rhinoplasty (Goretex, ear cartilage, cartilage rearrangement, open) 4300USD ->3400USD (current promotion price)
> 2. Fat graft (forehead) 2200USD ->1750USD (promo price)
> 3. Chin implant (goretex) 3600USD->2850USD (promo price)
> She said I would recieve an additional 10% discount for VAT tax refund at the airport.
> 
> The rate doesn't seem too expensive for the experience offered... But I am concered as they advise to use an implant.. every other specialist I have spoken to has told me that they would not need to put an implant as I have a large amount of septial cartilage (my nose is BIG)... Then again they are experienced.


Goretex? maybe you should sturdy about the marterial. From what I heard, it sticks to the bone easily which can be a good advantage but also super hard to remove it.


----------



## californiarollin1992

Fortunata said:


> Sorry i forgot to input Hanabi PS there. Rhinoplasty surgery cost start from 4,500USD and VAT is not included.


Are you sure that's right? I went there for a consultation and the base price was $3,500 with $500 for every add-on procedure (osteotomy, etc.)


----------



## Mkvii

lucylalalulu5 said:


> Goretex? maybe you should sturdy about the marterial. From what I heard, it sticks to the bone easily which can be a good advantage but also super hard to remove it.


Yes, but I really should not need any implant, my nose is very high so I have a lot of cartilage to use. I need reduction not increase. I find some clinics are implant friendly despite the client not needing g it since that's what they do often.

Other clinics prices:

MINE clinic - hump nose with septal cartilage =krw 5,720,000(Approx USD: 5293)  +AR Tip plasty=4300000 (Approx USD: 3993) OR +  just tip plasty=3400000(Approx USD: 3146)... A little too pricey for me

ME clinic - 2,500,000 KRW hump removal only. I appreciate the doctors being honest that they could not fix my droopy tip. I won't be going there, but will keep them in mi d fir future procedures.

Oz clinic - 4,000,000 KRW for hump removal and nasal tip-plasty for droopy tip and hanging columella. I'm considering this clinic as it's smaller but cant find their B&A pics.

View clinic - Rhinoplasty with humpectomy/ osteotomy 4,500,000 - 5,500,000 KRW

Top Face clinic - Nose bridge + Nose tip surgery + Hump correction: -4,100,000 KRW

CJ cosmetic - 4,500 USD. I dislike being given prices in USD (I'm Canadian)

VIP - $7000 USD (wtf? I can get the same in Toronto)

Answer and pitangui as well as some others have not gotten back to me. The top choices are oz, top face, and hershe if they won't use implants.


----------



## Lilitha

Hello All, I am wondering what you have been quoted for SMAS face lifts? 

At Mina clinic, I was quoted  8,400,000-9,600,000KRW (cash discount price 7,000,000-8,000,000KRW) for a lower face lift only. This is more expensive than in the US. 
At VIP clinic, I was quoted over 10k US. 

Can anyone recommend a good, reliable, and affordable clinic for face lifts?


----------



## sydsunshine

starla1 said:


> In Gangnam DA plastic surgery, I wanted to consult on my freckles and pigmentation since I had a lot on my face. I was worried they would have to count the number of freckles on my face, instead they quoted a total of 2,000,000 won for laser treatment on my whole face including whitening treatment and melanin injection. (this is for only 1 session for a foreigner program)


Lol. They probably saw you and instantly saw dollar signs $$$. Did you try MINE clinic or oracle clinic for freckle removal? Interested to know your consultations for freckle removal, keep us updated


----------



## Sonya714

Lilitha said:


> Hello All, I am wondering what you have been quoted for SMAS face lifts?
> 
> At Mina clinic, I was quoted  8,400,000-9,600,000KRW (cash discount price 7,000,000-8,000,000KRW) for a lower face lift only. This is more expensive than in the US.
> At VIP clinic, I was quoted over 10k US.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good, reliable, and affordable clinic for face lifts?


You are not alone vip also quoted me 16k. 11k for rib rhinoplasty, 2k for revision fee, 3k for midface augmentation. They are very expensive, but I will still go to f2f consultation with them. When I get there.


----------



## BritneySparkles

Hello, does anyone know how to contact Baum Plastic Surgery? They won’t reply to my emails, their contact number isn’t working and on Kakao talk, it won’t allow me to start a chat with them unless they initiate contact with me first.


----------



## KMelhart

littlepigeon said:


> Here is my quote from The Face Dental
> two jaw surgery 9,500,000 KRW
> genioplasty: 1,100,000 KRW
> mandible boarder shaving: 1,100,000KRW
> zygoma 4,400,000krw
> 
> I'm pretty surprised, I messaged them on FB but I'm not sure if they know I'm not Korean (I am Chinese American, living in the US, people sometimes think I look Korean) so I do not know if I would be quoted a higher price at the actual consultation when it's obvious I'm not local.
> 
> Since mandible border shaving + genioplasty is basically V-Line, isn't this like a 2.2m krw vline? Maybe lower because I intend to do 2jaw? Probably going to skip the zygoma even though the price is low, not sure I really need it...


----------



## KMelhart

EddieNG said:


> I dont know why the face dental is so cheap to others clinics. Are they still doing good with cheap price ?


Is Face a good place to use?


----------



## KMelhart

m8kong said:


> Adding Opera, zygoma reduction usd 3.500 / chin usd 2.700 / jaw usd 3.500. All of them usd 7.000. I know they're known for cheap facial countring !!! Wish they have more review in this forum.


Do you think that is the best quote for this surgery?  I looked at opera and am VERY Impressed as I am Asian and adopted by Caucasians really want to get the v line done.   Please advise, TY KMelhart@yahoo.com


----------



## sydsunshine

KMelhart said:


> Do you think that is the best quote for this surgery?  I looked at opera and am VERY Impressed as I am Asian and adopted by Caucasians really want to get the v line done.   Please advise, TY KMelhart@yahoo.com


If you want more opera before and after pictures, you need to venture your research elsewhere. Like the Chinese forums, soyoung. Opera is very popular with the Chinese and they tend to post lots of before and after photos on their plastic surgery “diaries”.


----------



## ReneRene

Hi Everyone, if anyone keen to share their dramatic change of good surgery result, you may want to consider sharing in this thread that i had just created for sharing. I believe many members here would like to know the good clinics that deliver significant result and wish to research with convenience instead of digging through multiple post in the forum. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/plastic-surgery-experience-in-korea-taiwan-sg.988876/


----------



## Nochu

Hello, I’ve been consulting with some clinics online for a revision rhino (plus anything else suggested). Here’s some quotes that maybe be helpful to others.

 If you are looking for a certain clinic’s price, remember to use the search feature and check the box titled “Search this thread only”. 

Baum
Revision rhinoplasty with alar reduction 4200$+@(depends on materials)
Incisional double eyelid 1200$.
Malar reduction+chin advancement  8000~9000$

Braun
Nose 11.1m krw
Eyes 2.4m krw
Paranasal Implant 3m krw
Cihin Implant 3.5m krw

DA 
Revision rhino starts at 6 mil krw

Item
secondary rhinoplasty:6,110,000 KRW~ above    Full face fat grafting: 2,400,000 KRW    
 full incision double eyelid surgery (primary): 1,680,000 KRW     
additional ptosis correction: 840,000 KRW

Hanabi
Revision rhinoplasty (4,500USD) + Deviated nose correction (500USD) + 2000USD if use rib cartilage. ($7000 USD total)

JW
Rhinoplasty 9.3-11.5m krw
Incisional DES & ptosis correction 4.1-4.6m krw
Face fat graft 2.4-2.7m krw (+900k for prp, +1.6-1.8m krw for stem cell)


----------



## rui1400h

Nochu said:


> Hello, I’ve been consulting with some clinics online for a revision rhino (plus anything else suggested). Here’s some quotes that maybe be helpful to others.
> 
> If you are looking for a certain clinic’s price, remember to use the search feature and check the box titled “Search this thread only”.
> 
> Baum
> Revision rhinoplasty with alar reduction 4200$+@(depends on materials)
> Incisional double eyelid 1200$.
> Malar reduction+chin advancement  8000~9000$
> 
> Braun
> Nose 11.1m krw
> Eyes 2.4m krw
> Paranasal Implant 3m krw
> Cihin Implant 3.5m krw
> 
> DA
> Revision rhino starts at 6 mil krw
> 
> Item
> secondary rhinoplasty:6,110,000 KRW~ above    Full face fat grafting: 2,400,000 KRW
> full incision double eyelid surgery (primary): 1,680,000 KRW
> additional ptosis correction: 840,000 KRW
> 
> Hanabi
> Revision rhinoplasty (4,500USD) + Deviated nose correction (500USD) + 2000USD if use rib cartilage. ($7000 USD total)
> 
> JW
> Rhinoplasty 9.3-11.5m krw
> Incisional DES & ptosis correction 4.1-4.6m krw
> Face fat graft 2.4-2.7m krw (+900k for prp, +1.6-1.8m krw for stem cell)



Very detailed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caliRoll

Nochu said:


> Hello, I’ve been consulting with some clinics online for a revision rhino (plus anything else suggested). Here’s some quotes that maybe be helpful to others.
> 
> If you are looking for a certain clinic’s price, remember to use the search feature and check the box titled “Search this thread only”.
> 
> Baum
> Revision rhinoplasty with alar reduction 4200$+@(depends on materials)
> Incisional double eyelid 1200$.
> Malar reduction+chin advancement  8000~9000$
> 
> Braun
> Nose 11.1m krw
> Eyes 2.4m krw
> Paranasal Implant 3m krw
> Cihin Implant 3.5m krw
> 
> DA
> Revision rhino starts at 6 mil krw
> 
> Item
> secondary rhinoplasty:6,110,000 KRW~ above    Full face fat grafting: 2,400,000 KRW
> full incision double eyelid surgery (primary): 1,680,000 KRW
> additional ptosis correction: 840,000 KRW
> 
> Hanabi
> Revision rhinoplasty (4,500USD) + Deviated nose correction (500USD) + 2000USD if use rib cartilage. ($7000 USD total)
> 
> JW
> Rhinoplasty 9.3-11.5m krw
> Incisional DES & ptosis correction 4.1-4.6m krw
> Face fat graft 2.4-2.7m krw (+900k for prp, +1.6-1.8m krw for stem cell)



Wow JW has really gone up significantly.   I'm assuming this quote is also for revision?  Is this JW rhino quote using rib cartilage?


----------



## feelingterrible

Anyone has breast augmentation price from clinics?


----------



## Nochu

caliRoll said:


> Wow JW has really gone up significantly.   I'm assuming this quote is also for revision?  Is this JW rhino quote using rib cartilage?


Surprisingly, it’s for silicone.  Yes, it is for revision.


----------



## caliRoll

Nochu said:


> Surprisingly, it’s for silicone.  Yes, it is for revision.


WTF..... $8K-$10K USD for a revision with silicone?  That's crazy.


----------



## Nochu

caliRoll said:


> WTF..... $8K-$10K USD for a revision with silicone?  That's crazy.


I agree. With a starting anchor that high, it would be really hard to bring it down to other clinics’ average during bargaining. It was a good online consult though. Translator Emily responded to me with great detail and was very courteous, it’s just not in my price range.


----------



## Deewills

I' not sure Korea is that cheap, it seems incredibly expensive, I  from the UK, I'm not sure it would cost that here.


----------



## rosalind66

All quotes below are from online consultations. I hope this can  help you guys who are also researching.
Gyalumhan:
 zygoma reduction  7 mil KRW rhinoplasty(bridge+tip+alar reduction) 5.5 mil KRW
ptosis + DES  3 milKRW
Jaw botox 0.3 mil KRW
full face fat grafting 4 mil KRW

Opera

1. zygoma reduction : krw 4.000.000
2. Rhinoplasty(full open/silicone bridge) : krw 2.000.000
3. Nose tip plasty : krw 500.000
4. Alar reduction : krw 500.000
5. Ptosis correction : From krw 700.000
6. Jaw botox : krw 200.000
7. Full face graft : krw 1.800.000

Uvom

Zygoma + mandible + chin 15 mil krw
Full face fat graft 3.5 mil krw
Des + ptosis 2 mil mrw
Rhinoplasty bridge+tip 3 mil krw

JK

Zygoma 7.5 mil krw
Rhino 5,25 mil krw
Fat graft 5,25 mil krw
Non incisional ptosis + DES 2,7 mil krw


----------



## rosalind66

IDEA clinic
Zygoma reduction 16500000 krw


----------



## rosalind66

yourfavasian said:


> Are you visiting all of them?


Nope. IDEA's quotes are outrageous and the main fc specialist left some time ago. I've got no idea how skilled the current one is. I also feel JK and Gyalumhan are too overpriced, especially since Gyalumhan has botched jobs on Chinese patient.

I'm still consulting with other clinics though. Will post more quotes once I got it. How about you?


----------



## Gantz

rosalind66 said:


> Nope. IDEA's quotes are outrageous and the main fc specialist left some time ago. I've got no idea how skilled the current one is. I also feel JK and Gyalumhan are too overpriced, especially since Gyalumhan has botched jobs on Chinese patient.
> 
> I'm still consulting with other clinics though. Will post more quotes once I got it. How about you?


Do you have any idea where the fc specialist from Idea went? I have them on my list for fc, but if he is gone..


----------



## rosalind66

Gantz said:


> Do you have any idea where the fc specialist from Idea went? I have them on my list for fc, but if he is gone..[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Gantz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea where the fc specialist from Idea went? I have them on my list for fc, but if he is gone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't find out. When I ask the consultant, she just said left because something happened.Btw she replied with strange english so I think it's google translate. And she mentioned idea doesn't have english consultant but the doctor can speak english
Click to expand...


Btw if who you mean is dr jin, he's still at idea.


----------



## Shermainetsj

Gantz said:


> Do you have any idea where the fc specialist from Idea went? I have them on my list for fc, but if he is gone..





Hehahugh2 said:


> Yes please, anyone knows?



There is only one FC specialist in Idea Clinic which is Dr Jin Hoon. Dr Jin is one of the director and he is still in Idea Clinic. I just met him for 6 mths review in Apr18.

The doctor that left Idea clinic last year was *Dr J D Kwon* (mentioned in another thread). From wat I know the Dr who left doesn't do FC.

Hope that helps =)


----------



## sydthekyd

I recently started seriously looking for clinics so started by going through medical tourism. Posting prices found by Seoul Cosmetic Company. Not very helpful since no clinic names and I've come to the conclusion most FC problems can be solved by just losing weight for free but included those prices anyway.

Clinic 1:
- Nose surgery with alar reduction, tip refinement, and elevated bridge + possible hump reduction. Silicon or goretex for rhino. 6,050,000 KRW (rhino + hump reduction) +1,320,000 (alar reduction) = 7,370,000 KRW
-V-Line treatment removing fat from jaw is 2,750,000 KRW
- Fat grafting undereye and cheek or lower blepharoplasty is 2,000,000 KRW per area (meaning both eyes, or cheek, or wherever) Also note they said fat grafting only lasts 2~3 years "but surgery will relocate fat under eyes and this treatment will last much longer."

Clinic 2:
-Open rhino with lower lateral cartilage reduction, lateral osteotomy, septal graft extension, and alarplasty for 8,800,000 KRW
-Acculift on jaw lin: fat removal and lifting/tightening laser: 2,300,000 KRW
-Chin implant (which I didn't ask for lol): 4,700,000 KRW
-Fat grafting under eyes at 1,000,000

Clinic 3:
-Rhino including nasal bridge + tip+ alar reduction: 6,750,000 KRW
-VASER facial lipo for jawline: 4,500,000 KRW

Clinic 4:
- didn't provide a price for anything, just explained what they think should be done

Clinic 5:
-V-line including accusculpt laser lipo on cheek (so basically just lose weight lol) + thread lift (no thanks): 4,070,000 KRW
-Nose surgery (nose bridge augmentation w/ silicone, tip plasty w/ ear cartilage, lateral osteotomy, alar reduction): 6,765,000 KRW
-Tip of lower jaw domestic filler (Danae): 440,000 KRW

Surprisingly none of the clinics are ridiculously priced, I think. I'll keep looking on the forum to see what people recommend. Also I have no idea what clinics these are and this is before any negotiating. Hoping to be able to find a clinic with reasonable prices by end of 2018 at the latest.
I may just do it myself tbh but if anyone can tell me if these prices are steep, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## BritneySparkles

Nochu said:


> Hello, I’ve been consulting with some clinics online for a revision rhino (plus anything else suggested). Here’s some quotes that maybe be helpful to others.
> 
> If you are looking for a certain clinic’s price, remember to use the search feature and check the box titled “Search this thread only”.
> 
> Baum
> Revision rhinoplasty with alar reduction 4200$+@(depends on materials)
> Incisional double eyelid 1200$.
> Malar reduction+chin advancement  8000~9000$
> 
> Braun
> Nose 11.1m krw
> Eyes 2.4m krw
> Paranasal Implant 3m krw
> Cihin Implant 3.5m krw
> 
> DA
> Revision rhino starts at 6 mil krw
> 
> Item
> secondary rhinoplasty:6,110,000 KRW~ above    Full face fat grafting: 2,400,000 KRW
> full incision double eyelid surgery (primary): 1,680,000 KRW
> additional ptosis correction: 840,000 KRW
> 
> Hanabi
> Revision rhinoplasty (4,500USD) + Deviated nose correction (500USD) + 2000USD if use rib cartilage. ($7000 USD total)
> 
> JW
> Rhinoplasty 9.3-11.5m krw
> Incisional DES & ptosis correction 4.1-4.6m krw
> Face fat graft 2.4-2.7m krw (+900k for prp, +1.6-1.8m krw for stem cell)




Hello Nochu, how did you contact Baum please? I really need to contact them in regards to a rhinoplasty.


----------



## Nochu

BritneySparkles said:


> Hello Nochu, how did you contact Baum please? I really need to contact them in regards to a rhinoplasty.


Hi. I contacted them on Kakao and they responded the next day. their ID is baumps.


----------



## miss miyu

Hi, I’ve been consulting with some clinics online. Maybe these quotes can be helpful for you guys

Hyundai Mihak
Lip edge /smile lift 2,5 mil krw
Lip filler 700k krw

Deesse PS
Smile lift 2,3 mil krw

Marble PS
Incisional DES 1,9 mil + ptosis 1 mil krw
Rhinoplasty bridge ,tip, short nose correction 5 mil krw
Zygoma 5 mil krw, v line starts at 5 mil krw


----------



## didyouseehernose

So I know most of this is to give quotes clinics give, but do you guys know which clinics will bargain down a lot? My friend claims she got all her surgeries for $5000: Incisional DES with epi and tosis, rhino with tip and alarplasty, full face fat graft with prp. She won't tell me where she went, but she said it's a well known clinic. I want to go to a clinic that will bring down the price a lot like that lol.


----------



## sydsunshine

didyouseehernose said:


> So I know most of this is to give quotes clinics give, but do you guys know which clinics will bargain down a lot? My friend claims she got all her surgeries for $5000: Incisional DES with epi and tosis, rhino with tip and alarplasty, full face fat graft with prp. She won't tell me where she went, but she said it's a well known clinic. I want to go to a clinic that will bring down the price a lot like that lol.


Try opera, their prices are cheap. Rhino with tiplasty and ptosis incisional DES is $5m without discount. Maybe they might include the fat grafting for you.


----------



## cherishbaby

I know Hyundai Aesthetics gives discount after meeting doctor.


----------



## miumiukoneko

Hey I'm looking to do 3d lipo for abdomen, flank, back, bra-line.  Here are the two quotes I've received so far.

Abdomen :KRW 4,150,000 (USD 3,744)

Back+Love-handle (Corset) :KRW 2,500,000 (USD 2,256)

Bra-line :KRW 2,500,000 (USD 2,256)

This is the insanely high price breakdown for 365mc:

Whole abdomen + Love handle :KRW 10,120,000 (USD 9130)

Whole(Backward convex S in case of full back) :KRW 5,940,000 (USD 5359)

Bra line (stand alone)(Based on abdomen) :KRW 5,060,000 (USD 4565)


----------



## lucylalalulu5

miumiukoneko said:


> Hey I'm looking to do 3d lipo for abdomen, flank, back, bra-line.  Here are the two quotes I've received so far.
> 
> Abdomen :KRW 4,150,000 (USD 3,744)
> 
> Back+Love-handle (Corset) :KRW 2,500,000 (USD 2,256)
> 
> Bra-line :KRW 2,500,000 (USD 2,256)
> 
> This is the insanely high price breakdown for 365mc:
> 
> Whole abdomen + Love handle :KRW 10,120,000 (USD 9130)
> 
> Whole(Backward convex S in case of full back) :KRW 5,940,000 (USD 5359)
> 
> Bra line (stand alone)(Based on abdomen) :KRW 5,060,000 (USD 4565)


Lipo at 365mc is so expensive... what kind of lipo is it, is it like new latest machine or something VASER?


----------



## miumiukoneko

lucylalalulu5 said:


> Lipo at 365mc is so expensive... what kind of lipo is it, is it like new latest machine or something VASER?



They didn't even tell me if it's vaser or something else - just that price is like triple the price The Line quoted me.  Seems wayyyy too high!!!


----------



## miumiukoneko

Got my quote from JK Plastics

*Back Liposuction: 7,500,000 KRW* 
*Abdomen : 6,000,000KRW* 
*Flank Liposuction: 4,500,000 KRW
*Compressed garment: 200,000 KRW / piece

200 000 for a compression garment seems really high - has anyone had to pay this amount for a garment? Don't you also need 2 garments? One size for when you first get out and one size smaller as you start deswelling?*


----------



## miumiukoneko

miumiukoneko said:


> Hey I'm looking to do 3d lipo for abdomen, flank, back, bra-line.  Here are the two quotes I've received so far.
> 
> Abdomen :KRW 4,150,000 (USD 3,744)
> 
> Back+Love-handle (Corset) :KRW 2,500,000 (USD 2,256)
> 
> Bra-line :KRW 2,500,000 (USD 2,256)



THE LINE sent me an additional email about additional costs:

Compression garment fee KRW 420000 (USD 379) each

This seems RIDICULOUSLY high!!!  Have people paid this? did you order online instead?

Over weight charge is applicable for KRW 165000 (USD 149) per kg overweight

Doesn't 150 usd per kilo overweight seem outrageously high? Has anyone else come across this before?


----------



## miumiukoneko

Dream sent me their quote:

-Liposuction (abd.flank.back) :*12,000,000KRW*

7% Tax refund is possible after surgery.

And above price includes consultation, body test for anesthesia(CAT scan,X-rays, Blood test, urine test), surgery, anesthesia fee, medication, post operation treatments, sending service to hotel.


----------



## Loserkid

Quoted 2000usd by opera for basic rhinoplasty, isn’t this ridiculously cheap? How’s opera ps?


----------



## eurasianbeauty

Loserkid said:


> Quoted 2000usd by opera for basic rhinoplasty, isn’t this ridiculously cheap? How’s opera ps?



I haven't heard anything bad about them. They seem to do good work at good prices. Kinda no frills. If they do the kind of nose I want and paranasal implants, I might let them do my nose as well as my eyes.


----------



## pear orange

Online quotes :

The Plus PS : all prices excluding VAT
non incisional ptosis 2 million krw
zygoma reduction 6 million krw
rhinoplasty 5 million krw for primary

SMPS
I didn't ask if these include VAT or not
 non incisional ptosis 1million krw
 rhinoplasty 2.5 million krw 
 zygoma reduction 3 million krw
 full face fat graft 0.8 million krw

Marble PS
Prices include VAT
Zygoma reduction + sliding genioplasty 10950000 krw 
Incisional DES + Ptosis 3150000 krw
Nose ( bridge, tip, short nose) 6 mil krw
Thread lift 2.7 mil krw

Image up ps
Idk if these include VAT or not
Non incisional ptosis + rhino + zygoma reduction starts at 10 million krw

Hth


----------



## mlydzz

I consulted Jogak for back of the head and forehead augmentation and they said it was the same price??? (6~7k USD) isn't that too expensive for forehead augmentation? Or is it because of the bone cement?


----------



## mlydzz

jkliopxx said:


> one question, 3~4 mil KRW is reasonable price for rhinoplasty?


Yep very


----------



## sydsunshine

jkliopxx said:


> one question, 3~4 mil KRW is reasonable price for rhinoplasty?


Yup. It’s a reasonable foreigner price. I’m guessing that price includes add ones like tiplasty and possibly osteotomy


----------



## phoebebuffey

From *Opera*:

Basic rhino (silicone nose bridge) 3,000,000 discounted to 2,000,000
*Additional surgeries like tip plasty, hump correction, reductive rhino, alar reduction, etc are an extra 500,000 each

Breast augmentation
-Round textured implants 8,000,000 discounted to 6,000,000
-Tear drop or round micro-textured implants 9,000,000 discounted to 7,000,000
-Mentor or Allergan (FDA approved) cost 500,000 more

Lower blepharoplasty 2,500,000 discounted to 1,800,000
Transconjuctival blepharoplasty 2,000,000 discounted to 1,300,000

Facial liposuction (cheeks or double chin) 2,000,000 discounted to 1,300,000
Thread lifting 4,000,000 discounted to 3,000,000

Arm liposuction 3,000,000 discounted to 1,500,000

I asked for a price on forehead reduction but they countered with 'advanced genioplasty': 4,500,000 discounted to 3,000,000

When I asked if they do forehead reduction, they said they do, and it's 4-5,000,000


----------



## phoebebuffey

From *Uvom*:

TRC blepharoplasty: 2-2.5 mil
Facial lipo: 2.5 mil
Rhinoplasty: 3-4 mil + alar reduction: 1-1.5 mil
Forehead reduction: 5.5 mil
Breast augmentation: 8.5-12 mil
Arm lipo: starts at 3 mil

They said it's the same price for cash / card, and that discounts can be made at the in-person consultation


----------



## phoebebuffey

From *MVP*:

For rhinoplasty (augmentation (silicon), bulbous nose tip correction, alar plasty, broad nasal bone reduction), breast augmentation, and arm liposuction they quoted me 13 million KRW total.

For buccal fat removal, lifting, square jaw reduction botox, and philtrum reduction, they quoted 7 million KRW total.

I've asked for an estimate for just rhinoplasty but they haven't gotten back to me on Kakao.


----------



## pear orange

phoebebuffey said:


> From *Opera*:
> 
> Basic rhino (silicone nose bridge) 3,000,000 discounted to 2,000,000
> *Additional surgeries like tip plasty, hump correction, reductive rhino, alar reduction, etc are an extra 500,000 each
> 
> Breast augmentation
> -Round textured implants 8,000,000 discounted to 6,000,000
> -Tear drop or round micro-textured implants 9,000,000 discounted to 7,000,000
> -Mentor or Allergan (FDA approved) cost 500,000 more
> 
> Lower blepharoplasty 2,500,000 discounted to 1,800,000
> Transconjuctival blepharoplasty 2,000,000 discounted to 1,300,000
> 
> Facial liposuction (cheeks or double chin) 2,000,000 discounted to 1,300,000
> Thread lifting 4,000,000 discounted to 3,000,000
> 
> Arm liposuction 3,000,000 discounted to 1,500,000
> 
> I asked for a price on forehead reduction but they countered with 'advanced genioplasty': 4,500,000 discounted to 3,000,000
> 
> When I asked if they do forehead reduction, they said they do, and it's 4-5,000,000


Hi @phoebebuffey , may I ask how you ask for the discounted price from Opera? Is the discounted price only if we get multiple procedures together, or if we pay cash?


----------



## phoebebuffey

pear orange said:


> Hi @phoebebuffey , may I ask how you ask for the discounted price from Opera? Is the discounted price only if we get multiple procedures together, or if we pay cash?



Actually, that was literally how they responded to my messages! 

I messaged them on Kakao asking for more information on the surgeries I wanted, and they responded by saying the procedure, a little about it, and then the price: "arm liposuction 3,000,000 KRW discounted to 1,500,000 KRW." I thought that was a little strange, but nice. I mean, CHEAP AS HELL for all those procedures! (I'm still trying to find more experiences from Opera online to vet before I meet them in person.) 

Maybe it was because I inquired about multiple procedures? I haven't asked them about cash vs credit.


----------



## phoebebuffey

phoebebuffey said:


> From *MVP*:
> 
> For rhinoplasty (augmentation (silicon), bulbous nose tip correction, alar plasty, broad nasal bone reduction), breast augmentation, and arm liposuction they quoted me 13 million KRW total.
> 
> For buccal fat removal, lifting, square jaw reduction botox, and philtrum reduction, they quoted 7 million KRW total.
> 
> I've asked for an estimate for just rhinoplasty but they haven't gotten back to me on Kakao.


Got an update from them:

- Rhinoplasty starts around 5,000,000 KRW
- Breast highest being 12,000,000KRW 
- Arm lipo starts around 4,000,000KRW


----------



## pear orange

phoebebuffey said:


> Actually, that was literally how they responded to my messages!
> 
> I messaged them on Kakao asking for more information on the surgeries I wanted, and they responded by saying the procedure, a little about it, and then the price: "arm liposuction 3,000,000 KRW discounted to 1,500,000 KRW." I thought that was a little strange, but nice. I mean, CHEAP AS HELL for all those procedures! (I'm still trying to find more experiences from Opera online to vet before I meet them in person.)
> 
> Maybe it was because I inquired about multiple procedures? I haven't asked them about cash vs credit.


Ooh thx for explaining! I got confused because I asked opera for quotes but the consultant didn't mention any discount ...


----------



## phoebebuffey

I got quotes from Namu and was really surprised - overall they're more inexpensive than Opera's "_discounted_" prices. 

Forehead reduction: 4m
Rhinoplasty: ~4.5m (bridge/implant, alar reduction, tip plasty)
Philtrum: 1.5-2m
Facial lipo: 1-3m
Arm lipo: 2.5m
Breast: 7m (teardrop silicone gel)

I've been talking to Helen (Sonya714) about Namu but if anyone has additional info on them please PM me on here or Kakao (ID: 91377)!


----------



## mysassygirlll

Hey @phoebebuffey , have you decided on a clinic yet? Im stuck between View and Hanabi but your quote for Namu seems really good too....


----------



## Mandy8188

DA plastic surgery / DAPRS price list 
They have different discount as you will be negotiating with the consultant


----------



## Emma_me

mlydzz said:


> Yep very


Opera quoted me 1,500,000KRW (eyelid) and 10% discount in Cash.

BA in their Korean website.
I don't know if they are real...


----------



## Laura L

There is babitalk (korea app), it is really cheap. suprising price.. But i have question. Cheap price is better for result ?


----------



## sydsunshine

Emma_me said:


> Opera quoted me 1,500,000KRW (eyelid) and 10% discount in Cash.
> 
> BA in their Korean website.
> I don't know if they are real...


It’s more important you find a doctor in opera that has good results. Skills vary between surgeons.


----------



## Mandy8188

Laura L said:


> There is babitalk (korea app), it is really cheap. suprising price.. But i have question. Cheap price is better for result ?



I think there is always a reason behind a price  sometimes I do get tempted by price but yet afraid because it’s a life time thing


----------



## Loserkid

Laura L said:


> There is babitalk (korea app), it is really cheap. suprising price.. But i have question. Cheap price is better for result ?


You won’t get those prices, those are prices for local Koreans. It’ll probably be x3 of that


----------



## Meowiex

I have been thinking about facial countour and here is what I been quoted. These are just pictures I sent not in person yet.

The face dental:
two jaw surgery : 9,500,000 krw..
v-line surgery: 4,400,000 krw
     Although I do like their work and the dr was so nice replying directly to me through kakaotalk. I feel their work is really subtle. As I’m looking to make my face more slimmer and smaller.  However I’m still going to this place as an option for consultation in person.


View plastic surgery:
V line includes side jaw reduction : 7 ml krw
and front chin Genioplasty. 7 ml krw
With acculift and thread lifting 3.5 krw ml
Total of 17.5 ml krw
This is actually one of my first choices. I really liked their results and I saw a video of a girl who did jaw surgery and came out great after and it was a video, so I know there was no photoshop involved. 

GNG: CLINIC
<FACIAL CONTOURING>
-Zygoma reduction/Genioplasty/Mandible surgery cost : 5,500,000KRW.
-Two of any above surgeries : 9,100,000KRW.
-All of above surgeries : 12,800,000KRW.
-Revision case : additional costs about 1,500,000KRW.
(For revision case, there is consultation and examination fee of 100,000KRW. But it will be deducted from the total surgery price)

Double jaw surgery costs 16,000,000KRW. 
For double jaw surgery, we need to make your wafer which costs additional 1,500,000KRW. 
You might need to get orthodontic treatment before or after the surgery. 

After having a face to face consultation with our doctor, you will go to our affiliated dental office to make a wafer impression of your bite calibration. After seven days, you will be ready for surgery. The doctor may or may not ask you to come in earlier to check the wafer, or he may check it directly in the surgery room on the day of surgery.  During the first week post op, you will be asked to return for check ups every few days. By the second week, you are free to travel far since we will only ask you to come back once a week until the 4th week post op. 
*Wafer is used for bimaxillary correction after double jaw surgery for 1 month.
*All prices are subject to 10% VAT
(And I just pasted what they sent me lol but yeah. ) but that two jaw price is crazy expensive.. still unsure if I need two jaw surgery.. as most of them say in person consultation is much more accurate. 


EU dental
Double Jaw +V-line + Zygoma Reduction : 21,000,000
The consultant was nice on kakaotalk. But she told me to come in person as prices will probably be lowered to my budget. 



Im still debating. But I’m definitely going to Korea in 2019. So I’m going to work full time like crazy. . And when I feel I’m ready I’m going to go Korea and get consultations in person. Anyone know when is the best time to go where it isn’t as busy. As I don’t want to consult and have to wait too long to get scheduled. As my work I’m not even sure how long I can ask for off. Also I’m thinking of hiring a translator to someone I can trust who knows the prices really well and can help me bargain. But not sure if this is a good ideal or where to find one. Thanks


----------



## narvit

didyouseehernose said:


> So I know most of this is to give quotes clinics give, but do you guys know which clinics will bargain down a lot? My friend claims she got all her surgeries for $5000: Incisional DES with epi and tosis, rhino with tip and alarplasty, full face fat graft with prp. She won't tell me where she went, but she said it's a well known clinic. I want to go to a clinic that will bring down the price a lot like that lol.


if she is your good friend she should've tel you which hospital did she go? it is super confusing in between so many of hospitals


----------



## sydsunshine

narvit said:


> if she is your good friend she should've tel you which hospital did she go? it is super confusing in between so many of hospitals


It’s probably opera as that is what they quoted me.


----------



## Ahri97yaya

Meowiex said:


> I have been thinking about facial countour and here is what I been quoted. These are just pictures I sent not in person yet.
> 
> The face dental:
> two jaw surgery : 9,500,000 krw..
> v-line surgery: 4,400,000 krw
> Although I do like their work and the dr was so nice replying directly to me through kakaotalk. I feel their work is really subtle. As I’m looking to make my face more slimmer and smaller.  However I’m still going to this place as an option for consultation in person.
> 
> 
> View plastic surgery:
> V line includes side jaw reduction : 7 ml krw
> and front chin Genioplasty. 7 ml krw
> With acculift and thread lifting 3.5 krw ml
> Total of 17.5 ml krw
> This is actually one of my first choices. I really liked their results and I saw a video of a girl who did jaw surgery and came out great after and it was a video, so I know there was no photoshop involved.
> 
> GNG: CLINIC
> <FACIAL CONTOURING>
> -Zygoma reduction/Genioplasty/Mandible surgery cost : 5,500,000KRW.
> -Two of any above surgeries : 9,100,000KRW.
> -All of above surgeries : 12,800,000KRW.
> -Revision case : additional costs about 1,500,000KRW.
> (For revision case, there is consultation and examination fee of 100,000KRW. But it will be deducted from the total surgery price)
> 
> Double jaw surgery costs 16,000,000KRW.
> For double jaw surgery, we need to make your wafer which costs additional 1,500,000KRW.
> You might need to get orthodontic treatment before or after the surgery.
> 
> After having a face to face consultation with our doctor, you will go to our affiliated dental office to make a wafer impression of your bite calibration. After seven days, you will be ready for surgery. The doctor may or may not ask you to come in earlier to check the wafer, or he may check it directly in the surgery room on the day of surgery.  During the first week post op, you will be asked to return for check ups every few days. By the second week, you are free to travel far since we will only ask you to come back once a week until the 4th week post op.
> *Wafer is used for bimaxillary correction after double jaw surgery for 1 month.
> *All prices are subject to 10% VAT
> (And I just pasted what they sent me lol but yeah. ) but that two jaw price is crazy expensive.. still unsure if I need two jaw surgery.. as most of them say in person consultation is much more accurate.
> 
> 
> EU dental
> Double Jaw +V-line + Zygoma Reduction : 21,000,000
> The consultant was nice on kakaotalk. But she told me to come in person as prices will probably be lowered to my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> Im still debating. But I’m definitely going to Korea in 2019. So I’m going to work full time like crazy. . And when I feel I’m ready I’m going to go Korea and get consultations in person. Anyone know when is the best time to go where it isn’t as busy. As I don’t want to consult and have to wait too long to get scheduled. As my work I’m not even sure how long I can ask for off. Also I’m thinking of hiring a translator to someone I can trust who knows the prices really well and can help me bargain. But not sure if this is a good ideal or where to find one. Thanks


Are you planning to get face contour in 2019 ? :0 me too !! Can we keep contact on kakao ? My ID is ahri97yaya


----------



## bunnylol

Ahri97yaya said:


> Are you planning to get face contour in 2019 ? :0 me too !! Can we keep contact on kakao ? My ID is ahri97yaya


Hey! Which month will you guys be going to Korea in 2019? I am planning to go in 2019 too for revision rhinoplasty.


----------



## tspence

I just found this post and it's really helpful! I haven't decided when to do the surgery so right now I'm just researching and researching. I started with Wannabe ps and they quoted me pretty cheap too, I guess.
Double eyelid surgery non incision: 1,300,000 KRW
nose surgery (bridge and tip): 2,500,000 KRW
I used to have interest in double jaw surgery as well so I've consulted with TFD and EU.
TFD quoted me 14,000,000 KRW
EU quoted me 11,000,000-15,000,000 KRW
But after reading some articles about this type of surgery, I think I need much more time to think. and to save up haha


----------



## fabienne16

I got an online consult via Kakao with View. They said to me that for my DES I had to pay 5 mill Krw and the around 9 mill KrW for endotine lift (forehead lift) I'm quite young and my eyebrows are hanging very low. Which give the impression as if I'm always angry. 

Is that a reasonable price or are they over charging..... To me especially after reading some prices here 5 mill KrW seemed pretty high for DES. Has anyone got experience with endotine forehead lift ? And if so isn't that pretty high charged as well?


----------



## Luzie

fabienne16 said:


> I got an online consult via Kakao with View. They said to me that for my DES I had to pay 5 mill Krw and the around 9 mill KrW for endotine lift (forehead lift) I'm quite young and my eyebrows are hanging very low. Which give the impression as if I'm always angry.
> 
> Is that a reasonable price or are they over charging..... To me especially after reading some prices here 5 mill KrW seemed pretty high for DES. Has anyone got experience with endotine forehead lift ? And if so isn't that pretty high charged as well?



I suggest you to consult other clinics as 5mil is way too high for DES. I’m sure there are clinics that charges half that price.

And you may want to check out the thread below as she did a forehead lift due to no eyelid muscle.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-double-eyelid-surgery-journey-feb-2018.979106/

The best is to have a face to face consultation as the doctor will poke your eyelids and ask you open & close your eyes to determine the surgeries you require. I initially thought I needed forehead lift too but it turns out ptosis was able to fix my weak eyelid muscle..


----------



## bunnylol

fabienne16 said:


> I got an online consult via Kakao with View. They said to me that for my DES I had to pay 5 mill Krw and the around 9 mill KrW for endotine lift (forehead lift) I'm quite young and my eyebrows are hanging very low. Which give the impression as if I'm always angry.
> 
> Is that a reasonable price or are they over charging..... To me especially after reading some prices here 5 mill KrW seemed pretty high for DES. Has anyone got experience with endotine forehead lift ? And if so isn't that pretty high charged as well?





fabienne16 said:


> I got an online consult via Kakao with View. They said to me that for my DES I had to pay 5 mill Krw and the around 9 mill KrW for endotine lift (forehead lift) I'm quite young and my eyebrows are hanging very low. Which give the impression as if I'm always angry.
> 
> Is that a reasonable price or are they over charging..... To me especially after reading some prices here 5 mill KrW seemed pretty high for DES. Has anyone got experience with endotine forehead lift ? And if so isn't that pretty high charged as well?


Wow.. 5 mill krw for DES is totally outrages! Aside from the fact that their before & after on their websites are really good, I think the price has increased over time


----------



## Chinnie

Anyone having trouble getting responses from online consultation inquiries? I messaged some clinics days ago. One responded with recommended procedures but didn't give me a quote. One took information, but after did not tell me the recommended surgeries. And two haven't responded at all!!  is this normal?


----------



## bunnylol

Chinnie said:


> Anyone having trouble getting responses from online consultation inquiries? I messaged some clinics days ago. One responded with recommended procedures but didn't give me a quote. One took information, but after did not tell me the recommended surgeries. And two haven't responded at all!!  is this normal?


From what I read, sometimes they do take weeks to reply! But no harm emailing them again to follow up


----------



## bunnylol

Hey guys, how soon before your planned trip to Korea do you guys email the clinics for quotations? I’ll be going there in March 2019 and was wondering if it’s too early for me to ask now? Or should I wait for maybe 2 of 1 month before the trip?


----------



## tspence

Chinnie said:


> Anyone having trouble getting responses from online consultation inquiries? I messaged some clinics days ago. One responded with recommended procedures but didn't give me a quote. One took information, but after did not tell me the recommended surgeries. And two haven't responded at all!!  is this normal?



Maybe the translator is busy. They need to assist patients who come to their clinic so they might not see the message or forget to reply.


----------



## Chinnie

tspence said:


> Maybe the translator is busy. They need to assist patients who come to their clinic so they might not see the message or forget to reply.


Yes I see! One got back to me. I guess I over worry that maybe because I am not in Korea they don't take my inquiry seriously, but I found it has not been the case now. I have had some good consults


----------



## Chinnie

bunnylol said:


> Hey guys, how soon before your planned trip to Korea do you guys email the clinics for quotations? I’ll be going there in March 2019 and was wondering if it’s too early for me to ask now? Or should I wait for maybe 2 of 1 month before the trip?


You were right I just needed a little patience 

I am having tip+bridge rhino, ptosis, chin reduction and facial fat graft. These are a lot of procedures so I have been asking clinics if and when they need notification. Most said about 1-1.5 months, which I find reasonable based on my experience in PS America, we only booked cases quickly during low season or if we had a cancelation and usually for a small procedure.

Also, I want the best surgeon and for him to be happy and prepared since it will take half his day. Opera is has about convinced me to go there and they asked for the advanced notice to be about a month  (I would have Dr Kwon). It'difficult because I want my surgery scheduled in advance but I will only be able to go to Korea once since it's difficult for me to take off work! Therefore I wouldn't be able to do the in person surgical consultation ahead of time, I will have to make the decision before I even see these clinics!!

As far as emailing, my plan is to go in March, but I am emailing them now! And when I am ready to schedule I will make a few more rounds to double check the price. Some even told me to check back with them in December because there "may be better specials". Anyway this is so I have some leverage to negotiate the price


----------



## Leeloo Lee

Namu quoted 4 millkrw. 
Mine quoted 4.3 mill krw
Gng 4.5 and 11mill (no plant)
Docfinder quoted four different clinics, the lowest was 4.5 and the highest was 7.5 for a tipplasty, which is ridiculous!!


----------



## Daffycakes

Posting my quotes from my online consultations  I’ve already booked in persons for mid March 2019.

Namu
Zygoma reduction 6 million
Chin implant 3 million 
Rhino revision with silicon 5 million
Eye fat repositioning 2.5 million
Fat graft w PRP 2.3 million

DA Plastic Surgery
Genioplasty 7.7M
Under eye fat repositioning 3M
Chin implant 4.5M

Banobagi 
Full Facial Contouring 15M
Basic Rhino with implant 5M


----------



## sunnydayz19

JK: Revision rhino +alar base 7,500,000 KRW

VIP: Revision rhino US $13,000 plus revision fee US $2,000 + midface augmentation US$3,000
Fat grafting US $3,000
Stem cell fat grafting US $5,000


View quoted my Korean speaking mother USD $12,000-15,000 over the phone for a revision rhinoplasty. Is this crazy when I am seeing primaries go for 3-4million won here? Or possible since there is rib removal involved and that is more complicated than say, silicone?


----------



## Rybka1925

silviabb said:


> My V Line at View is 9.5m KRW
> Rhinoplasty (Silicone + Tip) is 3.5m KRW
> They are promoting FC at the moment. It is 9m KRW for V Line



Are you happy with the results? I'm considering going to View


----------



## Deewills

Ahri97yaya said:


> Are you planning to get face contour in 2019 ? :0 me too !! Can we keep contact on kakao ? My ID is ahri97yaya


I have a quote fro. Dr Lee at face dental clinic 8 million for v line, I noted you post was quoted 4 mill for this clinic is that correct? Thanks.


----------



## Deewills

Meowiex said:


> I have been thinking about facial countour and here is what I been quoted. These are just pictures I sent not in person yet.
> 
> The face dental:
> two jaw surgery : 9,500,000 krw..
> v-line surgery: 4,400,000 krw
> Although I do like their work and the dr was so nice replying directly to me through kakaotalk. I feel their work is really subtle. As I’m looking to make my face more slimmer and smaller.  However I’m still going to this place as an option for consultation in person.
> 
> 
> View plastic surgery:
> V line includes side jaw reduction : 7 ml krw
> and front chin Genioplasty. 7 ml krw
> With acculift and thread lifting 3.5 krw ml
> Total of 17.5 ml krw
> This is actually one of my first choices. I really liked their results and I saw a video of a girl who did jaw surgery and came out great after and it was a video, so I know there was no photoshop involved.
> 
> GNG: CLINIC
> <FACIAL CONTOURING>
> -Zygoma reduction/Genioplasty/Mandible surgery cost : 5,500,000KRW.
> -Two of any above surgeries : 9,100,000KRW.
> -All of above surgeries : 12,800,000KRW.
> -Revision case : additional costs about 1,500,000KRW.
> (For revision case, there is consultation and examination fee of 100,000KRW. But it will be deducted from the total surgery price)
> 
> Double jaw surgery costs 16,000,000KRW.
> For double jaw surgery, we need to make your wafer which costs additional 1,500,000KRW.
> You might need to get orthodontic treatment before or after the surgery.
> 
> After having a face to face consultation with our doctor, you will go to our affiliated dental office to make a wafer impression of your bite calibration. After seven days, you will be ready for surgery. The doctor may or may not ask you to come in earlier to check the wafer, or he may check it directly in the surgery room on the day of surgery.  During the first week post op, you will be asked to return for check ups every few days. By the second week, you are free to travel far since we will only ask you to come back once a week until the 4th week post op.
> *Wafer is used for bimaxillary correction after double jaw surgery for 1 month.
> *All prices are subject to 10% VAT
> (And I just pasted what they sent me lol but yeah. ) but that two jaw price is crazy expensive.. still unsure if I need two jaw surgery.. as most of them say in person consultation is much more accurate.
> 
> 
> EU dental
> Double Jaw +V-line + Zygoma Reduction : 21,000,000
> The consultant was nice on kakaotalk. But she told me to come in person as prices will probably be lowered to my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> Im still debating. But I’m definitely going to Korea in 2019. So I’m going to work full time like crazy. . And when I feel I’m ready I’m going to go Korea and get consultations in person. Anyone know when is the best time to go where it isn’t as busy. As I don’t want to consult and have to wait too long to get scheduled. As my work I’m not even sure how long I can ask for off. Also I’m thinking of hiring a translator to someone I can trust who knows the prices really well and can help me bargain. But not sure if this is a good ideal or where to find one. Thanks


I have quoted 8 mill for v line at TFD is that what they quoted you? That's almost half of what I have been quoted.


----------



## Kioku

NAMU
Rhinoplasty (for my case, dependent on implant bridge work) ranged from 4.5mill - 7.5mill won
Zygoma reduction 4.5mill won
V-line/mandible reduction/multisquare 5.5mill won
Accusculpt 1.2m


----------



## sunnydayz256

Liv Florence said:


> What kind of revisionary ? Mine is 6mill won before discount. Is she using rib?



Sorry - the surgery is for me but I had my mom negotiate. They wouldn't say what kind of revisionary it was...


----------



## nabi_lem

Opera - FC, zygoma, v-line(so jaw and chin)
Free buccal fat reduction or masseter muscle reduction if they are necessary
8mil korean won

I brought a friend for fat grafting and had free botox on the forehead XP
So probably extra treatment or discount for friends or multiple surgeries.


----------



## nabi_lem

Liv Florence said:


> That’s the same I had with View plastic surgery. I had masseter muscle reduction for free along with hump reduction when I did revisionary for nose.
> 
> As my birthday was around the corner, they also gave me free botox! [emoji57]
> 
> I think one thing good about having multiple surgeries is you get good price and freebies!


Agree, once met some who took surgeries at different clinics in kakaotalk group. Taking surgeries at one clinic give us good discount and fast recovery!


----------



## yoursweetcorn

Daffycakes said:


> Posting my quotes from my online consultations  I’ve already booked in persons for mid March 2019.
> 
> Namu
> Zygoma reduction 6 million
> Chin implant 3 million
> Rhino revision with silicon 5 million
> Eye fat repositioning 2.5 million
> Fat graft w PRP 2.3 million
> 
> DA Plastic Surgery
> Genioplasty 7.7M
> Under eye fat repositioning 3M
> Chin implant 4.5M
> 
> Banobagi
> Full Facial Contouring 15M
> Basic Rhino with implant 5M



Hi Daffycakes, I see you in a lot of posts lately.  I’ve been researching about FC again and since I have the money to proceed I really want to get it early next year during their low season for better price haggling leverage. May I know what clinic you’ve decided on already? Also, may I know your travel dates? It’s really nice my top three clinics are exactly what you posted on here! Hoping to hear from you, and possible do surgery at the same time! [emoji4]


----------



## yoursweetcorn

miame44 said:


> I am not kidding, I have been gone to Korean 5 times, first 2 times was all researching. I went to almost all clinic. Heard many stories. Now I can tell you who is the Top surgeon for which surgeries. But yes the prices are not cheap at all. Infect is getting higher as every time I went. They defiantly have two pricing one for foreigners and one for Korean people. Make sure you bargain. Doctors are truly good at Korea. but do bargain.



Do you mind sharing best doctors for FC, eyes, and nose?


----------



## Lacerose

anyone had any experience with JK plastic surgery ? There's not much info here at PS . ( Rhino)


----------



## Asana

Hi guys 

Dream quoted me 2.75mil krw for closed rhino.


----------



## Daffycakes

Sent you a PM!


----------



## Daffycakes

yoursweetcorn said:


> Hi Daffycakes, I see you in a lot of posts lately.  I’ve been researching about FC again and since I have the money to proceed I really want to get it early next year during their low season for better price haggling leverage. May I know what clinic you’ve decided on already? Also, may I know your travel dates? It’s really nice my top three clinics are exactly what you posted on here! Hoping to hear from you, and possible do surgery at the same time! [emoji4]


Sent you a pm!


----------



## Peachy Sky

Asana said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Dream quoted me 2.75mil krw for closed rhino.


Oh what that is so cheap... they quoted me 4.75 mil krw for a closed rhino too


----------



## Asana

Peachy Sky said:


> Oh what that is so cheap... they quoted me 4.75 mil krw for a closed rhino too


Yeah I was surprised too she quoted me

3.9 closed rhino then discounted to 2.75
6.6 open rhino then discounted to 4.4


----------



## Peachy Sky

Asana said:


> Yeah I was surprised too she quoted me
> 
> 3.9 closed rhino then discounted to 2.75
> 6.6 open rhino then discounted to 4.4


Is this a December discount??? Haha did you do the consult in person?


----------



## Asana

Peachy Sky said:


> Is this a December discount??? Haha did you do the consult in person?


I'm not sure if it's a December discount lol and no I contacted them on Kakao


----------



## nabi_lem

Peachy Sky said:


> Oh what that is so cheap... they quoted me 4.75 mil krw for a closed rhino too


Is dream popular for nose job? The quote seems too high


----------



## Peachy Sky

nabi_lem said:


> Is dream popular for nose job? The quote seems too high


Yes they are popular for closed rhinoplasty!


----------



## Ingrid_sk

Serenena said:


> I've been searching for reviews on lesser known clinics because I feel places like 365MC really overcharges foreigners! I consulted them as a Korean and was quoted 2.3million for abdomen and 1.5million for arms but as a foreigner 7million for abdomen and 3.3million for arms. Absurd much!
> 
> So I decided to keep 365mc as my last choice and look for renowned SURGEONS instead of big name clinics. Because the most important still lies in the skill of the surgeon rather than the clinic right?
> 
> I've narrowed my options down to these 2. Do let me know your feedback if any!!
> 
> 
> *Evita Clinic*
> 
> The main surgeon is Dr Jeon Cheol Woo MD. I've seen super good reviews on whatclinic and he's had around 15 years of surgery (He told me he started since 1999). I've asked a local Korean and she said this clinic seems quite famous. She also recommended me to consult Yujin Clinic which is quite popular among China people. (I'm still in the midst of getting a reply from them! So I may add it in when they reply). Evita Clinic has a very well done up website with detailed descriptions so you can get lots of information there or just drop them an email. He replied me in less than 4 hours!
> 
> I was quoted
> Tummy liposuction (360 degree, abdomen, waist, back, flank) is 2,000,000 Won (KRW) + VAT 10%.
> Arm liposuction & Lift (360 degree, upper, medial arm, axillary fat pad, bra line) is1,500,000 Won (KRW) + VAT 10%.​We recommend Tummy liposuction first, and later, arm liposuction. But, If you can stay over 10days in Korea, it can done, together. (Both area liposuction is 10% discount) --> This is the problem. I'm still trying to get to know if I can get both areas done during my stay in Korea (8 days) because Dr Jeon is saying tummy first then maybe few months later then do arms.
> 
> They provide complimentary dressing + RF massage which is conducted every day after surgery. Only the first 2-3 days of only Dressing and thereafter enters even massage. The time is usually around 20 minutes. --> This I really like because I can get free massage everyday hoho!
> 
> 
> *Change Clinic*
> 
> The surgeon doing the surgery is Dr Chang Doo Yeol / Yeoul. If you search realself, you can find reviews on him. Apparently, he was the medical director of Dream Clinic and then 1-2 years back, he set up this new clinic. That's why his Facebook has really little likes lol. Compared to Dr Jeon whose Facebook has ratings. Dr Chang is quite well known in the industry and specializes in Liposuction and have been in the field for 15~ years. He's quite famous among the Chinese people also so if you search for his chinese name, you can find some reviews.
> 
> I was quoted
> Tummy Lipo 3 Million KRW
> Arms Lipo 2.8 Million KRW
> 
> They do charge foreigners more than locals due to needing a translator. For Dr Chang, he said that both surgeries can be done on the same day which is really good to hear.
> 
> Yups! So I'm stuck between these two but I'm sure a decision will surface when I have my consultation with them next May!
> 
> All these information and more which I've not added in here so I don't sound like a nag was through searching in google and naver so I think even more might pop up if I search further. Just wanted to spare you the time to search that's why I'm posting it here! Really would love to hear anyone's feedback or comments!! Anyway, I couldn't find any negative reviews but will update if I do.



Hi, who did you go for in the end? How was it?


----------



## cherrymxy

virgo86 said:


> Yes, i did bring my translator. That could be one of the reason too. Anyway, 2 hours after we left the clinic, the consultant called my translator to check whether i will do my surgey there, my translator told them that their price is the highest, and they said they couldnt lower down their price like other clinics and suggest me to do at other clinics ( yeah, of course). I think their strategy is quoting foreigner at lower price in email but during face to face consultation, they will charge you at the maximum  price because i do notice that their clinic is quite crowded and busy so they are not afraid of losing few customers at the moment.


----------



## cherrymxy

Peachy Sky said:


> Yes they are popular for closed rhinoplasty!





Incognito81 said:


> *Banobagi*
> Nose tip surgery:  3000000 won
> Double eyelid surgery: 1800000 - 2000000 won
> 
> *BK Hospital*
> Rhinoplasty: 3500~5500 USD (excluding 10% of tax)
> Double eyelid surgery: 1500~2000 USD (excluding 10% tax)
> Levator muscle weakness correction: around 1500 USD
> 
> *Shimmian*
> Rhinoplasty: $4,800
> eye surgery: $1,500
> 
> *VIP*
> eyelid/ptosis correction: US$3,500
> rib cartilage rhinoplasty: US$9,500
> paranasal augmentation with rib cartilage: US$2,000
> geniolasty: US$5,000
> 
> *Grand*
> rhinoplasty: 3,450,000 KRW to 3,770,000 KRW
> eyelid surgery: 1,550,000 KRW to 1,700,000 KRW





your guys should check out Hanabi hospital , seem like they are specilty for nose , didn't contact them yet, because this time I only want to do fat grafting face and breast .... planning to travel to seoul soon .... anyone have any experience about fat grafting ??


----------



## cherrymxy

cherrymxy said:


> your guys should check out Hanabi hospital , seem like they are specilty for nose , didn't contact them yet, because this time I only want to do fat grafting face and breast .... planning to travel to seoul soon .... anyone have any experience about fat grafting ??



any hospital in seoul seem like more you do it , you can some discount for it.


----------



## cruiser07

I was quoted 4mil KRW for the acculift from Fresh


----------



## demonize

yoursweetcorn said:


> Hi Daffycakes, I see you in a lot of posts lately.  I’ve been researching about FC again and since I have the money to proceed I really want to get it early next year during their low season for better price haggling leverage. May I know what clinic you’ve decided on already? Also, may I know your travel dates? It’s really nice my top three clinics are exactly what you posted on here! Hoping to hear from you, and possible do surgery at the same time! [emoji4]



Sorry this sounds like such a newbie question, what are the low seasons over there for PS?


----------



## cherrymxy

ladybugz said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have all contacted various clinics for price quotes. I was thinking it might be helpful if each of us post our quotes (or final surgery price) here and list the name of the clinic and the applicable procedure.
> 
> Thanks!


doesn't matter if you are speaking other language , of course you will get high price .... this is reality....View consultant try to ask me which chatting site I was go  .  I didn't tell her.  if  I tell her, I am sure  hospital the agent will be here to lurk someone to their hospital.  and View consultant gave 15,000,000 Won for Motiva breast . that price complete out my budget way over.   I have crossed out view hospital.


----------



## cleocat08

Hi all. I've just started my research and have gathered online quotes from 3 clinics so far. Would appreciate anyone's thoughts on the prices I've received. Seems very high to me..

*View
DES with ptosis: *4,500,000
*Rhinoplasty: *7,000,000
*Chin implant:* 4,000,000
*Paranasal implant: *3,000,000

*Namu
DES with ptosis: *3,500,000
*Rhinoplasty: *3,500,000
*Chin implant:* 2,000,000
*Full face fat graph (no top up):* 2,000,000

*Dream
DES with ptosis: *4,600,000
*Rhinoplasty: *5,400,000
*Chin implant: *4,200,000
*Smile line filler: *500,000


----------



## new_self

Hi
So far what I've been quoted are from 12mil KRW
Im looking into facial contour and the clinics are NANA View Cookie
But im kinda leaning to NANA since View is a way feels like a factory now (just my opinion no hard feeling against them) what do everyone think?


----------



## Realchprincess

Helo! I’m trying to ask around for the best v line surgery and rhinoplasty prices in Korea! Laprin quoted me with the cheapest price compared to Grand, JK, Banobagi, and more. Please post your price if you did rhinoplasty or v line! Thank you!


----------



## honeymilktea

Havn't done any official surgeries but I have done some online consultations as I'm researching whta clinic I would like:

*JK Plastic surgery: *
Rhinoplasty [nasal bridge + tip+ osteotomy+alar reduction] - 9,000,000 KRW
Buccal Fat Pad Removal - 2,700,000 KRW
Double chin + Jawline liposuction - 4,000,000 KRW
Note:They also do pickup 100,000 KRW for one way and 200,000 KRW for both way

*Uvom Plastic Surgery:*
Basic Rhinoplasty - 4,000,000 KRW
+ hump removal and osteotomy - 2,000,000 KRW extra
+ alar reduction - 1,500,000 KRW
Facial fat repositioning "for one part" - 2,500,000 KRW
+ every extra area - 2,000,000 KRW
Jawline Botox - 500,000 KRW
Forhead Botox - 300,000 KRW
Calf Botox - 1,000,000 KRW
Note: They mentioned that rhinoplasty can be negotiated with in person consultation.

*Namu Plastic surgery:*
Rhinoplasty [Focusing on bulbous tip] - 4,500,000 KRW
Accusculpt for whole jawline + double chin - 2,000,000 KRW
*
Quotes I have from Docfinder korea:*
 [Note: I'm not going to visit korea through them, but I was considering when I first was considering visitng Korea for PS. Someone might find them useful]
*Banobagi:*
Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 12.5~13.5 mil krw (price depends on which doctor)
Reduction Rhinoplasty : 6.05 mil krw  
(Alar reduction : 1.32 mil krw)
Breast augmentation : 18 mil krw (polyurethane), 16.3 mil krw (motiva), 12.1 mil krw (tear drop), 9.9~10.5 mil krw (round), 9.9~15.4 mil krw (fat graft or bone marrow stemcell fat graft)

*ID Hospital:*
V-line : 10 mil krw
Breast augmentation : 15 mil krw (motiva), 11 mil krw (tear drop), 10.5 mil krw (round), 11~19 mil krw (fat graft or stem cell fat graft) 

*Cinderella Clinic*
Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 13.5 mil krw
Tiplasty + Osteotomy : 6.75 mil krw
(Alar reduction : 1.5 mil krw)
Breast augmentation : 18~21 mil krw (motiva), 13.5~16.5 mil krw (tear drop), 10.5~13.5 mil krw (round), 18 mil krw (TGI stem cell fat graft)

*View:*
Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 13 mil krw
Tiplasty + Osteotomy : 4.3~6.3 mil krw
(Alar reduction : 1.8 mil krw)
Breast augmentation : 13~15 mil krw (motiva), 11~15 mil krw (tear drop), 8.5~12 mil krw (round), 15~25 mil krw (fat graft or stem cell fat graft) (price depends on which doctor)


----------



## cherrymxy

Liv Florence said:


> I was also quoted the same for view plus the price is before discount and tax rebate. I think motive generally is expensive. And I understand that all hospitals quoted high to include agents commission as in case if you come with an agent. Once F2F, they will be able to lower down the price.
> 
> Do you have any other recommendation for motive in Korea? I am also looking to do movtia! [emoji3]


I don't like silicon , I only want to do fat grafting for breast.... I have two hospital in my head to go.


----------



## honeymilktea

New price list for Mine Clinic , I am spamming prices because someone might find the quotes I recieved useful in comparing if they are being over/under charged. 
*Mine Clinic:*
Alar reduction=krw 1700000 (Approx USD: 1511)
AR+Tip Plasty(basic rhinoplasty) = krw 4300000(Approx USD: 3823)
Double Chin / Cheek liposuction per part=krw 2600000 (Approx USD: 2311)
Buccal fat removal= krw 2600000 (Approx USD: 2311)
Thigh liposuction=krw 6000000 (Approx USD: 5335)
Botox=krw 500000 (Approx USD: 444). This is per cc price. During in person consultation doctor will tell you that how much cc you will need for your face.


----------



## GlitterOcean

honeymilktea said:


> New price list for Mine Clinic , I am spamming prices because someone might find the quotes I recieved useful in comparing if they are being over/under charged.
> *Mine Clinic:*
> Alar reduction=krw 1700000 (Approx USD: 1511)
> AR+Tip Plasty(basic rhinoplasty) = krw 4300000(Approx USD: 3823)
> Double Chin / Cheek liposuction per part=krw 2600000 (Approx USD: 2311)
> Buccal fat removal= krw 2600000 (Approx USD: 2311)
> Thigh liposuction=krw 6000000 (Approx USD: 5335)
> Botox=krw 500000 (Approx USD: 444). This is per cc price. During in person consultation doctor will tell you that how much cc you will need for your face.



Do you pay for the face to face consultation also?


----------



## honeymilktea

GlitterOcean said:


> Do you pay for the face to face consultation also?


I havn't gone to korea yet. I'm just collecting prices. But once I do f2f I will post the prices the clinics are charging because it's not unheard of for korean ps clinics to "bait and switch" with the prices .


----------



## callmeugly

does someone have price quotes for the Face Dental by chance? I guess they are just doing chin-jaw surgery anyway(?) but if they do other stuff, then feel free to list everything . would like to know their price quote before consulting with them myself for my chin reduction and whatever may be needed to fix face.


----------



## new_self

How much could you get discounted for at face to face consult also if you allow them to use your photos usually how much is the discount??


----------



## honeymilktea

new_self said:


> How much could you get discounted for at face to face consult also if you allow them to use your photos usually how much is the discount??


I read with some PF users that they got as high as 50% off, I believe this was the case for someone who went with Namu.

As for F2F consults I read for a kakao chat that the best means of getting a discount is that get the prices of clinics that you may want to go to online under a false alias, so you can have an idea of the higher side of prices they will charge you. Have a goal of what exactley what procedures you want and the price you want to get down to, a recommendation is 50%-20% from the online consultation price (If you are braver go lower).  Then once you are in korea visit the clinics _without _booking an appointment or making any deposit as this will hinder your ability to negotiate. Clinics may also use to their advantage , that if they know that you are already going with them that they can hike up the prices from original estimates due to "doctor's recommendations and patient's conditions". Most, if not all, clinics will cater to you almost immediately if you show up for a F2F consultation. Communicate with any other patients in the waiting room about their quote since you could have an idea how much they charge locals. Once F2F make sure that you are vocal about any price discomforts eg. "That's too high, I know someone else who had it lower", "That is out of my budget but I'd be happy to go here if we can got to a lower price", ect.
Of course, _do not _only base the clinic you chose based on price but foreigners are taken advantage of in this industry.
This is not exactly what the lovely girl said on the chat,nevertheless, I hope this could help someone. Any feed back to what I wrote and that could help other users is appreciated.


----------



## Hani [V]

cleocat08 said:


> Hi all. I've just started my research and have gathered online quotes from 3 clinics so far. Would appreciate anyone's thoughts on the prices I've received. Seems very high to me..
> 
> *View
> DES with ptosis: *4,500,000
> *Rhinoplasty: *7,000,000
> *Chin implant:* 4,000,000
> *Paranasal implant: *3,000,000
> 
> *Namu
> DES with ptosis: *3,500,000
> *Rhinoplasty: *3,500,000
> *Chin implant:* 2,000,000
> *Full face fat graph (no top up):* 2,000,000
> 
> *Dream
> DES with ptosis: *4,600,000
> *Rhinoplasty: *5,400,000
> *Chin implant: *4,200,000
> *Smile line filler: *500,000


Hi,

I consulted Namu and View for a similar procedure. Do you have kakao? I'll let you know in detail how much they quote me in kakao. My kakao id is xhanievx


----------



## bootyfulgirl

Ok. My head hurts from all the research and back and forth but I've narrowed down my clinics to five of them. Literally went on all these Chinese and Korean versions of PF and translated/read everything. Found a couple clinics really popular in the Chinese community and reached out on WeChat for quotes. Curious to see if they get a different price than Western foreigners. Still waiting for their replies but here's what I got:

Banobagi
- lipo thigh: 6.38mil KRW
- lipo calves: 4.4mil KRW
- lipo arms: 4.18mil KRW
- lipo full body: 27.5mil KRW
- breast augmentation: depends 9-15mil KRW
- accusculpt face lift: 3.3mil KRW
- full face fat graft: 3.3mil KRW (w/ PRP 3.85mil KRW)

View
- lipo thigh: 7mil KRW
- lipo calves: 3-4.5mil KRW
- lipo arms: 4mil KRW
- lipo full body: 25mil KRW
- breast augmentation: depends 9-15mil KRW
- accusculpt face lift: 4mil KRW
- full face fat graft: 4.5mil KRW (w/ PRP 5mil KRW)

Pretty Body Clinic
- lipo thigh+knee: 5.8mil KRW
- lipo calves: depends if calves are fat or muscular
- lipo full body: 15mil KRW
- breast augmentation: depends 8-9mil KRW
- full face fat graft: 4.4mil KRW (w/ PRP 5mil KRW)

Namu
waiting to hear back

UVOM
waiting to hear back

Yujin
waiting to hear back


If any of you have experience with Pretty Body Clinic, Namu, UVOM, or Yujin, please DM me! I couldn't find much on PBC, UVOM or Yujin clinics and their English sites are a little wonky... I saw really great reviews on various Korean and Chinese sites. But I'm so scared of fake reviews. Any help would be great, thank you!


----------



## YasminGH

bootyfulgirl said:


> Ok. My head hurts from all the research and back and forth but I've narrowed down my clinics to five of them. Literally went on all these Chinese and Korean versions of PF and translated/read everything. Found a couple clinics really popular in the Chinese community and reached out on WeChat for quotes. Curious to see if they get a different price than Western foreigners. Still waiting for their replies but here's what I got:
> 
> Banobagi
> - lipo thigh: 6.38mil KRW
> - lipo calves: 4.4mil KRW
> - lipo arms: 4.18mil KRW
> - lipo full body: 27.5mil KRW
> - breast augmentation: depends 9-15mil KRW
> - accusculpt face lift: 3.3mil KRW
> - full face fat graft: 3.3mil KRW (w/ PRP 3.85mil KRW)
> 
> View
> - lipo thigh: 7mil KRW
> - lipo calves: 3-4.5mil KRW
> - lipo arms: 4mil KRW
> - lipo full body: 25mil KRW
> - breast augmentation: depends 9-15mil KRW
> - accusculpt face lift: 4mil KRW
> - full face fat graft: 4.5mil KRW (w/ PRP 5mil KRW)
> 
> Pretty Body Clinic
> - lipo thigh+knee: 5.8mil KRW
> - lipo calves: depends if calves are fat or muscular
> - lipo full body: 15mil KRW
> - breast augmentation: depends 8-9mil KRW
> - full face fat graft: 4.4mil KRW (w/ PRP 5mil KRW)
> 
> Namu
> waiting to hear back
> 
> UVOM
> waiting to hear back
> 
> Yujin
> waiting to hear back
> 
> 
> If any of you have experience with Pretty Body Clinic, Namu, UVOM, or Yujin, please DM me! I couldn't find much on PBC, UVOM or Yujin clinics and their English sites are a little wonky... I saw really great reviews on various Korean and Chinese sites. But I'm so scared of fake reviews. Any help would be great, thank you![/QUOTE


----------



## YasminGH

Hye ... i’m going for lipo too , my head also about to burst out from doing research but bow i’m going to evita clinic because their price is great, foreigners can get same price with locals... my friend from kakao group chat also went there , now 1 week post lipo, so far he is doing well and everything was great... kindly visit their website ‘evita clinic’


----------



## bootyfulgirl

YasminGH said:


> Hye ... i’m going for lipo too , my head also about to burst out from doing research but bow i’m going to evita clinic because their price is great, foreigners can get same price with locals... my friend from kakao group chat also went there , now 1 week post lipo, so far he is doing well and everything was great... kindly visit their website ‘evita clinic’



PM'd you back! I'm thinking of getting everything done around mid-May. I haven't looked at Evita yet, let me check them out! Are they known for liposuction?


----------



## Fortunecat

YasminGH said:


> Hye ... i’m going for lipo too , my head also about to burst out from doing research but bow i’m going to evita clinic because their price is great, foreigners can get same price with locals... my friend from kakao group chat also went there , now 1 week post lipo, so far he is doing well and everything was great... kindly visit their website ‘evita clinic’


I went to the website and the prices are much cheaper than 365mc and others! Sounds really good to me!


----------



## wangsfastfood

I was quoted Zygoma reduction + Angular jaw correction + Genioplasty : 19.9 mil krw for Banobagi with Dr. Oh. I think it's on the higher end. What is the reasonable price so I know when I arrive for my appointment in May.

Thank you,


----------



## YasminGH

bootyfulgirl said:


> PM'd you back! I'm thinking of getting everything done around mid-May. I haven't looked at Evita yet, let me check them out! Are they known for liposuction?


Yes they know for liposuction too but not popular clinic since they never sponsored any surgery. Their price is same with local people . That’s great checked their website.


----------



## berrii

Hi guys! I'm brand new here but have been going back and forth with a few clinics online and this is what I've gathered so far.

*UVOM*
primary (they called it basic rhinoplasty): 4k
nose hump reduction: an extra 1k
non incision eye surgery: 2k
incision: 3k
They also offered me a 30% discount, but I've heard after researching on here those are usually pointless in the end? I'm waiting to hear back from them about it and will keep you guys updated. 

*Cinderella*
rhinoplasty+hump removal: 6.3k
eyes: 4k
I'm most likely not going to go with them just after an online consultation mixed with different reviews I have seen. They also tried to upsell me on different procedures. Don't know, just don't get a good vibe with them.

*April31*
nose (everything, including hump removal): 4.4k
non incision eyes: 1.5k
incision: 3k
April31 is very nice so far. I've been chatting with Christy and she's very kind but direct and stayed on topic with what I wanted done. 

*The Face Dental*
I was only planning on going with The Face Dental if I decided to get any jaw work done. You speak directly with Dr. Lee during consultation and he even responded to me over the weekend very quickly and promptly. I will say about him is that he's very honest, he actually said he thinks my face shape is good and would not suggest anything to it except genioplasty purely if i myself really wanted it. was quoted 4k.


----------



## sloris

honeymilktea said:


> I read with some PF users that they got as high as 50% off, I believe this was the case for someone who went with Namu.
> 
> As for F2F consults I read for a kakao chat that the best means of getting a discount is that get the prices of clinics that you may want to go to online under a false alias, so you can have an idea of the higher side of prices they will charge you. Have a goal of what exactley what procedures you want and the price you want to get down to, a recommendation is 50%-20% from the online consultation price (If you are braver go lower).  Then once you are in korea visit the clinics _without _booking an appointment or making any deposit as this will hinder your ability to negotiate. Clinics may also use to their advantage , that if they know that you are already going with them that they can hike up the prices from original estimates due to "doctor's recommendations and patient's conditions". Most, if not all, clinics will cater to you almost immediately if you show up for a F2F consultation. Communicate with any other patients in the waiting room about their quote since you could have an idea how much they charge locals. Once F2F make sure that you are vocal about any price discomforts eg. "That's too high, I know someone else who had it lower", "That is out of my budget but I'd be happy to go here if we can got to a lower price", ect.
> Of course, _do not _only base the clinic you chose based on price but foreigners are taken advantage of in this industry.
> This is not exactly what the lovely girl said on the chat,nevertheless, I hope this could help someone. Any feed back to what I wrote and that could help other users is appreciated.


-How would you do online consult under "alias"?
-how do you haggle during online consult?
-Also, should you book the f2f appt before or after arriving in korea? & during f2f do you know of any translators that are good at haggling bc idk how to haggle in Korean..


----------



## Nightshade2502

Hey! I got my v-line with zygoma reduction at regen last year. When they told me the price during consultation, It was a big high and I did read a couple of bad reviews online but the consultation with the surgeon gave me a bit more confidence than some of the other clinics.  Don’t remember the original price, as got pretty fat discount  They offer discounts if you set your surgery day and deposit 20% before coming for the surgery or if you give them a permission to post your pics on their sns. I think it was really good deal for me since I also got consultations from other places like Cinderella. They quoted me much more than at Regen… Not sure if I could get better results, as my lower face now looks just as I wanted.


----------



## sloris

Nightshade2502 said:


> Hey! I got my v-line with zygoma reduction at regen last year. When they told me the price during consultation, It was a big high and I did read a couple of bad reviews online but the consultation with the surgeon gave me a bit more confidence than some of the other clinics.  Don’t remember the original price, as got pretty fat discount  They offer discounts if you set your surgery day and deposit 20% before coming for the surgery or if you give them a permission to post your pics on their sns. I think it was really good deal for me since I also got consultations from other places like Cinderella. They quoted me much more than at Regen… Not sure if I could get better results, as my lower face now looks just as I wanted.


Did you have to decide the same day to get the discount?...or could you wait like a week to decide?


----------



## Nightshade2502

sloris said:


> Did you have to decide the same day to get the discount?...or could you wait like a week to decide?


I decided to wait few days, but got discount for letting them sharing my pics on their ig


----------



## kana_b

*Facelift* prices
I went face to face counceling and got quotes.

Clinics I went by myself. No agency.
*Dream* facelift 12mil krw (High SMAS)
*VIP* facelift 12mil krw (High SMAS). Free guesthouse stay up to 2 weeks.
*JK* facelift 7.5mil krw, face+neck lift 15mil krw (deep plane?)
*JW* face+neck lift 14.5mil krw (Extended SMAS). Free airport pickup and sending service. Discount seems possible.

Clinic I went with agency.
*Semin* facelift 14mil krw, face+neck lift 24mil krw.


----------



## Canadiantaco

Wonjin Open Rhino with Silicon (tip, bridge, and hump removal)

Online consultation quote: 4-4.5mil won/$3,300-$3,800~
In person (before negotiations): 3.8mil won/$3,200
Final negotiated price: 3.3mil won/ $2,800


----------



## Mimimari

Hi everyone 
I am coming to Korea for Brow bone reduction and thinking of going to k-art http://www.k-artps.com/en/ , does anyone know any other doctor for this procedure. 
I am also looking for a good doctor for facial contouring for a friend who is planning to join me to Korea to do facial contouring(v-line) I did mine with Cinderella 3 years ago, the result is good but I wanted a more dramatic v-line look.  anyone would recommend any good doctor that is not too expensive. 

Does anyone know whether 2 doctors from 2 different clinics would agree to do surgery at the same time because my friend is super busy and have kids she would like to do Brow bone reduction and jaw reduction all together at the same time.


----------



## Jamietan123

YasminGH said:


> Hye ... i’m going for lipo too , my head also about to burst out from doing research but bow i’m going to evita clinic because their price is great, foreigners can get same price with locals... my friend from kakao group chat also went there , now 1 week post lipo, so far he is doing well and everything was great... kindly visit their website ‘evita clinic’


Hi may I know how much they quote for thigh lipo


----------



## kimba89

$5000 for tip and bridge rhinoplasty at Nana but I got a discount (for doing vline together) to $4500 tax included.
$3000 for just the bridge rhinoplasty (Goretex or septal cartilage)
$10000 for vline (jawline and chin), also got a discount to $5000 (May promo) 

$7500 for tip and bridge rhinoplasty at View
$12000 for vline at View.
Got 20% discount offer if I do them together at View.


----------



## Virgo3746!

Nightshade2502 said:


> Hey! I got my v-line with zygoma reduction at regen last year. When they told me the price during consultation, It was a big high and I did read a couple of bad reviews online but the consultation with the surgeon gave me a bit more confidence than some of the other clinics.  Don’t remember the original price, as got pretty fat discount  They offer discounts if you set your surgery day and deposit 20% before coming for the surgery or if you give them a permission to post your pics on their sns. I think it was really good deal for me since I also got consultations from other places like Cinderella. They quoted me much more than at Regen… Not sure if I could get better results, as my lower face now looks just as I wanted.


Hello
Could you please tell me the surgeon name at Regen that gave you a good V-line with zygoma reduction last year? I plan to do it this summer 2019
Thanks


----------



## JustDimples

$7k from View
Primary Rhino, bridge and nose tip
Double eyelid incisional surgery with ptosis correction


----------



## lindaeden1

cleanderella said:


> I am looking to do primary DES in Korea in Sep.
> My research so far has been based mainly on reviews found on PF, online blogs and the app Gangnam Unnie.
> 
> Sharing my list of online consultation prices and research on whether the doctors are PS board certified (I searched using their korean names on the korean site which is more updated both for clinics and doctors' names).
> 
> I have also included those that are currently on my shortlist.
> Appreciate if anyone could share with me any experience with the shortlisted clinics too.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> [[CURRENT SHORTLIST]]
> 
> 1)
> Grida
> Dr. Lee Seonghyun (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.2 mil – incisional eyelid + VAT 10% (for cash)
> 
> 2)
> Topface Plastic Surgery
> Dr. Shon Yoo Seok (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> 
> 3)
> Hyundai Mihak / Hyundai Aesthetics
> Dr. Ho Hwang (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis
> 
> [[OTHER QUOTATIONS]]
> 
> 1)
> IQ Clinic
> Dr. Choi Min Seok (PS Board Certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 2)
> Ilumi
> Dr. Hur Wu Jin (Plastic Surgery Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 3 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis / 900,000 – epi
> Reason for dropping: High price
> 
> 3)
> Ruby
> Dr. Hu Jung Woo (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.6 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis (to add 10% VAT)
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 4)
> UVOM
> Dr Kang Min Jo (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid / 2 mil – epi / 2.5 mil – lateral canto / 2.5 mil – lower canto
> Reason for dropping: Insanely high quotes
> 
> 5)
> Eve
> Dr Chung Yoon Jae (PS Board Certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> 3.85 mil – incisional eyelid + epi
> Reason for dropping: No reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie. Also not on VAT refund list.
> 
> 6)
> Eight
> Dr. Kim Han Jo (PS Board certified)
> Dr. Ham Gi Won (PS Board certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> 
> 7)
> Opera
> Dr. Kwon Soon Beom (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.3 mil – incisional eyelid / 600,000 – medial (inner corner) / 600,000 – lateral (outer corner) / 600,000 – upper epi / 600,000 – lower epi
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 8)
> Shin Seung
> Dr. Young Shik Shin (NON PS Board certified)
> Not on VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid / 1 mil – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: Not PS Board certified.
> 
> 9)
> Teuim
> Dr. Kwon Bong Sik (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 3 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis / 1.4 mil – epi
> Reason for dropping: Read that doctor is insistent on epi and does not do a fantastic job with epi.
> 
> 10)
> Ive
> Dr. Jang Sung Soo (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.8 mil – incisional eyelid / 800,000 – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: No reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie.
> 
> 11)
> Namu
> Dr Kook Dong Bi (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2 mil – incisional eyelid / 1 mil – epi / 1 mil – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: Not much reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie. Price is on the high side.



Hi, I am also looking to do DES in Sept this year. Which clinics are you confirmed to do f2f consultations?


----------



## cleanderella

yanni1903 said:


> Hi, I am also looking to do DES in Sept this year. Which clinics are you confirmed to do f2f consultations?



hi, none confirmed for now. still researching. how about you?


----------



## wifiChicken

Hey everyone! I’m not sure if someone already asked… but I couldn’t find so far… Can someone tell approximate prices for ba in Seoul? I’m considering Motiva, but wouldn’t mind to get Bellagel if the price range is too big. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SillySallyLeg

wifiChicken said:


> Hey everyone! I’m not sure if someone already asked… but I couldn’t find so far… Can someone tell approximate prices for ba in Seoul? I’m considering Motiva, but wouldn’t mind to get Bellagel if the price range is too big. Thanks in advance!


I got my boobs job done last summer with doc Kim from apgujeong regen and paid $15k ish… but I got Sebbin teardrop, not Motiva


----------



## wifiChicken

SillySallyLeg said:


> I got my boobs job done last summer with doc Kim from apgujeong regen and paid $15k ish… but I got Sebbin teardrop, not Motiva


Was that the original price you paid or were you able to negotiate a discount?


----------



## SillySallyLeg

wifiChicken said:


> Was that the original price you paid or were you able to negotiate a discount?


I was able to get a 20% discount after some nagging and saying I was considering Namu. But I had to give them permission to use my pics.


----------



## cythr

SillySallyLeg said:


> I was able to get a 20% discount after some nagging and saying I was considering Namu. But I had to give them permission to use my pics.



Wow thats really high for after a discount. I was only quoted 10 million Korean Won for motiva implants.


----------



## luna_rose

*NANA*
- Quick Implant facial contouring - Quick forehead surgery : 4.5 mil. KRW
- Ptosis correction : 2.5 ~ 3.9 mil. KRW 
- Lower eyelid fat repositioning : +200,000 KRW (done with ptosis) / done alone : 2. mil KRW
(depending on how hard the surgery is)
- Aquiline nose rhinoplasty : 3 mil. KRW / if you want to enhance your bridge, 3.5 mil. KRW
- UV jaw surgery : 5 mil. KRW
- Genioplasty- T-osteotomy : 7 mil. KRW
- NANA-PRP fat grafting - Smile line : 2.5 mil KRW

When I emailed them, they said that they were having a big discount event, so if I combined UV jaw surgery, T-osteotomy, and NANA-PRP fat grafting - Smile line, it would only be 7mil. KRW. 

*NAMU*
- Ptosis Correction - 1mil. KRW
- Rhinoplasty (hump removal, deviated nose correction, osteotomy (wide nose correction), tip plasty, and alar base reduction) - 5.5mil. KRW
- Front Chin Correction - 3.5mil. KRW
- Square Jaw Reduction - 5.5mil. KRW
- Full Face Fat Graft - 2mil. KRW

They said that they also offer 10-30% discount depending on the number of procedures you get, photos, etc. This seems super cheap, only 17.5mil. KRW (Around $15,000 total) so I’m slightly skeptical.

For NANA, I think that the results are amazing, so they are my first pick, even if they are a bit expensive. The other two clinics on my list are BONGBONG and THE. I was able to find that BONGBONG offered full-face fat grafting for around $3,500, so that gives you an idea as to how expensive the other procedures might be. Regarding THE, I haven’t been able to get in contact with them through email yet, but as soon as I do manage, I will update here. 

*I prefer consultation through email because I don’t have a lot of time to sit down and chat on KAKAOTALK or WHATSAPP. 

I am going to try to get another price quote through MISOODA for all the above clinics. MISOODA generally quotes pretty low prices, so I can use that to negotiate.


----------



## Murshroom

luna_rose said:


> *NANA*
> - Quick Implant facial contouring - Quick forehead surgery : 4.5 mil. KRW
> - Ptosis correction : 2.5 ~ 3.9 mil. KRW
> - Lower eyelid fat repositioning : +200,000 KRW (done with ptosis) / done alone : 2. mil KRW
> (depending on how hard the surgery is)
> - Aquiline nose rhinoplasty : 3 mil. KRW / if you want to enhance your bridge, 3.5 mil. KRW
> - UV jaw surgery : 5 mil. KRW
> - Genioplasty- T-osteotomy : 7 mil. KRW
> - NANA-PRP fat grafting - Smile line : 2.5 mil KRW
> 
> When I emailed them, they said that they were having a big discount event, so if I combined UV jaw surgery, T-osteotomy, and NANA-PRP fat grafting - Smile line, it would only be 7mil. KRW.
> 
> *NAMU*
> - Ptosis Correction - 1mil. KRW
> - Rhinoplasty (hump removal, deviated nose correction, osteotomy (wide nose correction), tip plasty, and alar base reduction) - 5.5mil. KRW
> - Front Chin Correction - 3.5mil. KRW
> - Square Jaw Reduction - 5.5mil. KRW
> - Full Face Fat Graft - 2mil. KRW
> 
> They said that they also offer 10-30% discount depending on the number of procedures you get, photos, etc. This seems super cheap, only 17.5mil. KRW (Around $15,000 total) so I’m slightly skeptical.
> 
> For NANA, I think that the results are amazing, so they are my first pick, even if they are a bit expensive. The other two clinics on my list are BONGBONG and THE. I was able to find that BONGBONG offered full-face fat grafting for around $3,500, so that gives you an idea as to how expensive the other procedures might be. Regarding THE, I haven’t been able to get in contact with them through email yet, but as soon as I do manage, I will update here.
> 
> *I prefer consultation through email because I don’t have a lot of time to sit down and chat on KAKAOTALK or WHATSAPP.
> 
> I am going to try to get another price quote through MISOODA for all the above clinics. MISOODA generally quotes pretty low prices, so I can use that to negotiate.


Hi do you have any B&A photos of real patients from Nana?


----------



## luna_rose

Murshroom said:


> Hi do you have any B&A photos of real patients from Nana?


 Do you mean off-site reviews? If so, I can't find any. Their site has a pretty good selection though. You can find some B&A pics here: https://en.nanahospital.com/myboard/sub04_02 
I also found one person's review on MISOODA, here it is: https://misooda.com/review/nana-plastic-surgery/facial-contour-rhinoplasty-double-eyelid
You can also find the same review on NANA's blog, here: https://nanapsglobal.blogspot.com/2018/11/eyelid-surgery-nose-surgery-jawline.html (Part 1), https://nanapsglobal.blogspot.com/2018/11/eyelid-surgery-nose-surgery-jawline_23.html (Part 2)
You can browse through their blog to get an idea of what sort of results they give. 

If you want to see more pictures on NANA's site, you have to make an account on the Korean version (https://www.nanaprs.com/) I have an account and it unlocked a lot more before and after pictures, so I would recommend just getting an account. If you don't speak Korean it's fine, you can always use google translate or any other translation software.


----------



## wifiChicken

SillySallyLeg said:


> I was able to get a 20% discount after some nagging and saying I was considering Namu. But I had to give them permission to use my pics.


Do you think your implants look as natural as Motiva? I just don’t want too fake shape and read that Motiva implants repeat all your body movements (?) and I also want my breasts to be maximum natural on touch after the surgery


----------



## SillySallyLeg

cythr said:


> Wow thats really high for after a discount. I was only quoted 10 million Korean Won for motiva implants.


were you quoted at the same place?


----------



## SillySallyLeg

wifiChicken said:


> Do you think your implants look as natural as Motiva? I just don’t want too fake shape and read that Motiva implants repeat all your body movements (?) and I also want my breasts to be maximum natural on touch after the surgery








I think they look quite natural  and feels very natural as well  well, I like the way they came out


----------



## amorasita

SillySallyLeg said:


> View attachment 4467510
> View attachment 4467511
> View attachment 4467512
> 
> 
> I think they look quite natural  and feels very natural as well  well, I like the way they came out


Nice job! I think they look very beautiful!


----------



## wifiChicken

SillySallyLeg said:


> View attachment 4467510
> View attachment 4467511
> View attachment 4467512
> 
> 
> I think they look quite natural  and feels very natural as well  well, I like the way they came out


They look really-really nice! I think Sebbin would work for me as well… which volume did you chose? I’m currently 32A and want full C and think that 400CC would give me the volume I want


----------



## SillySallyLeg

amorasita said:


> Nice job! I think they look very beautiful!


thank you


----------



## SillySallyLeg

wifiChicken said:


> They look really-really nice! I think Sebbin would work for me as well… which volume did you chose? I’m currently 32A and want full C and think that 400CC would give me the volume I want


thank you!  I was 34A and got 305cc each, I’m 5’5 and 54 kg I think if I’d choose bigger cc my breasts wouldn’t look natural enough


----------



## wifiChicken

SillySallyLeg said:


> thank you!  I was 34A and got 305cc each, I’m 5’5 and 54 kg I think if I’d choose bigger cc my breasts wouldn’t look natural enough


Wow, 305cc and they look big enough… But I’m a bit shorter than you and my weight is 134.5lbs lol. But I like how your breast looks now, I think I’ll consider your surgeon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SillySallyLeg

wifiChicken said:


> Wow, 305cc and they look big enough… But I’m a bit shorter than you and my weight is 134.5lbs lol. But I like how your breast looks now, I think I’ll consider your surgeon. Thanks for sharing!


no prob  good luck!


----------



## SillySallyLeg

wifiChicken said:


> Wow, 305cc and they look big enough… But I’m a bit shorter than you and my weight is 134.5lbs lol. But I like how your breast looks now, I think I’ll consider your surgeon. Thanks for sharing!


no prob  good luck!


----------



## Skyler1908

wifiChicken said:


> Hey everyone! I’m not sure if someone already asked… but I couldn’t find so far… Can someone tell approximate prices for ba in Seoul? I’m considering Motiva, but wouldn’t mind to get Bellagel if the price range is too big. Thanks in advance!


Hi,I'd like to have Motiva also.View quoted me 13 mil,Hyundai quoted me 9 mil.I also read some reviews that Migo is good at breast augmentation also


----------



## cythr

SillySallyLeg said:


> were you quoted at the same place?



No that was at Hyundai aesthetics. But the doctor from Hyundai used to work at banobagi.


----------



## Murshroom

luna_rose said:


> Do you mean off-site reviews? If so, I can't find any. Their site has a pretty good selection though. You can find some B&A pics here: https://en.nanahospital.com/myboard/sub04_02
> I also found one person's review on MISOODA, here it is: https://misooda.com/review/nana-plastic-surgery/facial-contour-rhinoplasty-double-eyelid
> You can also find the same review on NANA's blog, here: https://nanapsglobal.blogspot.com/2018/11/eyelid-surgery-nose-surgery-jawline.html (Part 1), https://nanapsglobal.blogspot.com/2018/11/eyelid-surgery-nose-surgery-jawline_23.html (Part 2)
> You can browse through their blog to get an idea of what sort of results they give.
> 
> If you want to see more pictures on NANA's site, you have to make an account on the Korean version (https://www.nanaprs.com/) I have an account and it unlocked a lot more before and after pictures, so I would recommend just getting an account. If you don't speak Korean it's fine, you can always use google translate or any other translation software.


Thank you for the links.Do you have any list that you can share?


----------



## kimba89

SillySallyLeg said:


> I got my boobs job done last summer with doc Kim from apgujeong regen and paid $15k ish… but I got Sebbin teardrop, not Motiva


So sorry to say but Sebbin has lower price than Motiva I'm actually surprised that you paid that for Sebbin teardrop...I paid that for Motiva....


----------



## cythr

kimba89 said:


> So sorry to say but Sebbin has lower price than Motiva I'm actually surprised that you paid that for Sebbin teardrop...I paid that for Motiva....



Yeah, I was quoted only 8 million as a starting price for sebbin. That seems like a super high price.


----------



## Skyler1908

kimba89 said:


> $5000 for tip and bridge rhinoplasty at Nana but I got a discount (for doing vline together) to $4500 tax included.
> $3000 for just the bridge rhinoplasty (Goretex or septal cartilage)
> $10000 for vline (jawline and chin), also got a discount to $5000 (May promo)
> 
> $7500 for tip and bridge rhinoplasty at View
> $12000 for vline at View.
> Got 20% discount offer if I do them together at View.


Hi Kimba,did you get Vline and rhinoplasty at Nana,if you don't mind,can you please share your photos?thanks


----------



## jksandra

I got rhinoplasty at GNG in october 2017 and paid 6.5 krw, that included hump removal, deviated septum and tip plasty.
TFD quoted me 4.4-6.6 krw for genioplasty with shaving. If I wanted to add liposuction that would be 1.0 krw more.


----------



## bojuk

cleanderella said:


> I am looking to do primary DES in Korea in Sep.
> My research so far has been based mainly on reviews found on PF, online blogs and the app Gangnam Unnie.
> 
> Sharing my list of online consultation prices and research on whether the doctors are PS board certified (I searched using their korean names on the korean site which is more updated both for clinics and doctors' names).
> 
> I have also included those that are currently on my shortlist.
> Appreciate if anyone could share with me any experience with the shortlisted clinics too.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> [[CURRENT SHORTLIST]]
> 
> 1)
> Grida
> Dr. Lee Seonghyun (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.2 mil – incisional eyelid + VAT 10% (for cash)
> 
> 2)
> Topface Plastic Surgery
> Dr. Shon Yoo Seok (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> 
> 3)
> Hyundai Mihak / Hyundai Aesthetics
> Dr. Ho Hwang (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis
> 
> [[OTHER QUOTATIONS]]
> 
> 1)
> IQ Clinic
> Dr. Choi Min Seok (PS Board Certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 2)
> Ilumi
> Dr. Hur Wu Jin (Plastic Surgery Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 3 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis / 900,000 – epi
> Reason for dropping: High price
> 
> 3)
> Ruby
> Dr. Hu Jung Woo (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.6 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis (to add 10% VAT)
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 4)
> UVOM
> Dr Kang Min Jo (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid / 2 mil – epi / 2.5 mil – lateral canto / 2.5 mil – lower canto
> Reason for dropping: Insanely high quotes
> 
> 5)
> Eve
> Dr Chung Yoon Jae (PS Board Certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> 3.85 mil – incisional eyelid + epi
> Reason for dropping: No reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie. Also not on VAT refund list.
> 
> 6)
> Eight
> Dr. Kim Han Jo (PS Board certified)
> Dr. Ham Gi Won (PS Board certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> 
> 7)
> Opera
> Dr. Kwon Soon Beom (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.3 mil – incisional eyelid / 600,000 – medial (inner corner) / 600,000 – lateral (outer corner) / 600,000 – upper epi / 600,000 – lower epi
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 8)
> Shin Seung
> Dr. Young Shik Shin (NON PS Board certified)
> Not on VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid / 1 mil – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: Not PS Board certified.
> 
> 9)
> Teuim
> Dr. Kwon Bong Sik (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 3 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis / 1.4 mil – epi
> Reason for dropping: Read that doctor is insistent on epi and does not do a fantastic job with epi.
> 
> 10)
> Ive
> Dr. Jang Sung Soo (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.8 mil – incisional eyelid / 800,000 – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: No reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie.
> 
> 11)
> Namu
> Dr Kook Dong Bi (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2 mil – incisional eyelid / 1 mil – epi / 1 mil – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: Not much reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie. Price is on the high side.


----------



## bojuk

Hi Cleanderella,

I find your shortlist very useful. Where which clinic) did you end up having your DES? Are you happy with the result? Any tips?

Thanks,

Bojuk


----------



## cleanderella

bojuk said:


> Hi Cleanderella,
> 
> I find your shortlist very useful. Where which clinic) did you end up having your DES? Are you happy with the result? Any tips?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bojuk


Hi i have not done my des. I am still in the process of shortlisting but I would highly suggest you join the kakaotalk groups (please only join the regulated ones and not the ones that seem legit on the outset but actually filled with promoters)


----------



## Murshroom

cleanderella said:


> Hi i have not done my des. I am still in the process of shortlisting but I would highly suggest you join the kakaotalk groups (please only join the regulated ones and not the ones that seem legit on the outset but actually filled with promoters)


Hi Cleanderella,do you have the link to the Kakao group,I’m going to Seoul on Oct and still doing research for eyelids surgery,thanks


----------



## cleanderella

Murshroom said:


> Hi Cleanderella,do you have the link to the Kakao group,I’m going to Seoul on Oct and still doing research for eyelids surgery,thanks



it's on beautyhacker.com. you have to pm the admin for code as it always changes. thanks


----------



## Saisoojin

I’m still shopping round doing online consultations: so far I have contacted; NANA, GNG, UVOM, April31 and DocfinderKorea (I honestly have no idea why but I’m not going with DocfinderKorea lol)

So far I’ve had a reply from all with most asking for photos and more info before quoting a price which I fine very professional.

GNG quoted me:
(I initially contacted them on WhatsApp but realized I could probably get quicker replies from clinics if I used KakaoTalk duhh) 

On WhatsApp and KakaoTalk they quoted me:
Rhinoplasty (non-implant): 5,500,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.
Alar reduction: 1,000,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.
Fat graft: 900,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T. for each desired areas
Non-incision eyelid surgery: 1,400,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.

On WhatsApp they didn’t ask for any further info or pictures so it was worrying but on KakaoTalk they asked for more info and pictures.
These prices are pre-negotiation but so far I think regarding you can get a tax refund it’s quite affordable no? But it’s my first time having surgery so I don’t know what is considered cheap or expensive haha.

NANA: they wanted me to provide images with more information but they said:
If I have alar reduction with rhinoplasty it’s 1,000,000 KRW extra

Please feel free to educate me if you think these prices are good or not, I plan to get an idea on prices they offer save up that much as a goal then book Korea and f2f with clinics and negotiate a lower price using the online quotes as a baseline.

Will update you guys when I hear back from the others.


----------



## Saisoojin

Saisoojin said:


> I’m still shopping round doing online consultations: so far I have contacted; NANA, GNG, UVOM, April31 and DocfinderKorea (I honestly have no idea why but I’m not going with DocfinderKorea lol)
> 
> So far I’ve had a reply from all with most asking for photos and more info before quoting a price which I fine very professional.
> 
> GNG quoted me:
> (I initially contacted them on WhatsApp but realized I could probably get quicker replies from clinics if I used KakaoTalk duhh)
> 
> On WhatsApp and KakaoTalk they quoted me:
> Rhinoplasty (non-implant): 5,500,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.
> Alar reduction: 1,000,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.
> Fat graft: 900,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T. for each desired areas
> Non-incision eyelid surgery: 1,400,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.
> 
> On WhatsApp they didn’t ask for any further info or pictures so it was worrying but on KakaoTalk they asked for more info and pictures.
> These prices are pre-negotiation but so far I think regarding you can get a tax refund it’s quite affordable no? But it’s my first time having surgery so I don’t know what is considered cheap or expensive haha.
> 
> NANA: they wanted me to provide images with more information but they said:
> If I have alar reduction with rhinoplasty it’s 1,000,000 KRW extra
> 
> Please feel free to educate me if you think these prices are good or not, I plan to get an idea on prices they offer save up that much as a goal then book Korea and f2f with clinics and negotiate a lower price using the online quotes as a baseline.
> 
> Will update you guys when I hear back from the others.



VIEW: 
Quoted me;
5,000,000 KRW 
plus alar reduction 
2,000,000 KRW 

However only quoted these because they recommended I should only get rhinoplasty, which I appreciated the transparency of not trying to up sell me. They reluctantly gave me pricing for alar reduction but said I didn’t need it.


----------



## Saisoojin

Saisoojin said:


> I’m still shopping round doing online consultations: so far I have contacted; NANA, GNG, UVOM, April31 and DocfinderKorea (I honestly have no idea why but I’m not going with DocfinderKorea lol)
> 
> So far I’ve had a reply from all with most asking for photos and more info before quoting a price which I fine very professional.
> 
> GNG quoted me:
> (I initially contacted them on WhatsApp but realized I could probably get quicker replies from clinics if I used KakaoTalk duhh)
> 
> On WhatsApp and KakaoTalk they quoted me:
> Rhinoplasty (non-implant): 5,500,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.
> Alar reduction: 1,000,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.
> Fat graft: 900,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T. for each desired areas
> Non-incision eyelid surgery: 1,400,000 KRW + 10% V.A.T.
> 
> On WhatsApp they didn’t ask for any further info or pictures so it was worrying but on KakaoTalk they asked for more info and pictures.
> These prices are pre-negotiation but so far I think regarding you can get a tax refund it’s quite affordable no? But it’s my first time having surgery so I don’t know what is considered cheap or expensive haha.
> 
> NANA: they wanted me to provide images with more information but they said:
> If I have alar reduction with rhinoplasty it’s 1,000,000 KRW extra
> 
> Please feel free to educate me if you think these prices are good or not, I plan to get an idea on prices they offer save up that much as a goal then book Korea and f2f with clinics and negotiate a lower price using the online quotes as a baseline.
> 
> Will update you guys when I hear back from the others.



UPDATE:

 for GnG
After looking at my pictures and my dream pictures 
They suggested a Osteotomy on top of everything
Quoted for 1,000,000 KRW + 10% VAT
(I gotta say when i first read the message I thought, ohhh geez an they trying to scam me for unnecessary procedures however NANA also suggested an Osteotomy after so it’s fine)

NANA:
Rhinoplasty nose bridge and tip plasty using dermis 
5,000,000 KRW
Alar reduction
1,000,000 KRW
Osteotomy 
500,000 KRW
My online consultant Kylie was also nice enough to tell me that they offer big sales promotion period once every month so I should look at for that nearer to my preferred time of surgery.


----------



## Nightshade2502

Virgo3746! said:


> Hello
> Could you please tell me the surgeon name at Regen that gave you a good V-line with zygoma reduction last year? I plan to do it this summer 2019
> Thanks


his name is doctor Oh


----------



## Murshroom

Saisoojin said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> for GnG
> After looking at my pictures and my dream pictures
> They suggested a Osteotomy on top of everything
> Quoted for 1,000,000 KRW + 10% VAT
> (I gotta say when i first read the message I thought, ohhh geez an they trying to scam me for unnecessary procedures however NANA also suggested an Osteotomy after so it’s fine)
> 
> NANA:
> Rhinoplasty nose bridge and tip plasty using dermis
> 5,000,000 KRW
> Alar reduction
> 1,000,000 KRW
> Osteotomy
> 500,000 KRW
> My online consultant Kylie was also nice enough to tell me that they offer big sales promotion period once every month so I should look at for that nearer to my preferred time of surgery.


I had online consultation with Nana and Kylie was really nice


----------



## Saisoojin

Murshroom said:


> I had online consultation with Nana and Kylie was really nice


Right, she told me that she uploads all the promotions happening on ig.

April31:
Nose (bulbous nose and dynamic nose tip plasty)
Rhinoplasty with Dr. Kim
6,600,000 KRW
Rhinoplasty by Dr.Park 
4,400,000 KRW


----------



## Saisoojin

UVOM:
They said my nose is slightly bulbous and has a slight hump and for my dream nose they would need to remove unnecessary cartilage and extend my columella.

they quoted:
5,000,000 KRW for rhinoplasty with bulbous correction
1,000,000 KRW extra to remove the hump
1,000,000 KRW  to extend the columella

2,000,000 KRW for non-incision eyelid surgery

face graft for one session:
they quoted:
2,000,000 KRW for the whole face
I asked them how much price difference it is since I'm only interested in getting my nasolabial lines and under-eye area the consultant quoted:
1,500,000 KRW
However after talking and at the end of the overall consulting they quoted:
2,500,000 KRW  sooooo....

TOTAL: 10,000,000 KRW - 11,500,000 KRW

They also stated that I can negotiate the price if there are no changes to the surgery plan. Then they even informed me that if I decided to go ahead and choose them for the surgery they are doing a promotion and could take 30% off of the quoted price so theoretically that would reduce it to 7,000,000 KRW - 8,050,000 KRW 

Overall they were extremely informative and frank about how I could achieve the nose I wanted that I felt at ease! I am definitely adding UVOM to my finalised list of who I would be booking f2f consultation with nearer to my preferred surgery date.

So so far on my finalised list would probably be GnG, NANA and UVOM


----------



## oillean

Mina2013 said:


> Here are all the price quote I got so far:
> Zygoma reduction:
> 1. Pitangui :5.000.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 2. Babobagi: 5.50.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 3. Small Face 6.000.000 krw (Just received email from them stated that from next month, the price will go up by 1.000.000 krw)
> 4. Grand :5.000.000 krw - 5.500.000 krw
> 5. ID :6.000.000 krw
> Rhinoplasty:
> 1. Pitangui: 2.500.000 krw (Shocking cheap!!!!!)
> 2. Babobagi :3.500.000 krw - 4.500.000 krw + Alar reduction 1.500.000 krw - 1.800.000 krw
> 3. ID : 4.500.000 krw - 6.000.000 krw
> 4. Shimmian : $4800
> 5.  BK: $4000-$4500 USD



Hihi im quite new here.. sorry for interrupt: 
omhg.. how you guys manage to get so cheap price. i was quoted so much more expensive than that for rhinoplasty.
1) Namu : Tip plasty only 3.5mil krw + 2mil for acculift
2) Pitangui : 4mil for Rhino + 3 Mil for acculift
3) Me clinic : 5-7mil
4) Wonjin : 5-6mil krw
5) JK : 6mil for nasal + tip plasty
6) April31 : Dr. Kim from 6.6mil krw, Dr. Park 4.4mil 
7) Regen : 6.6mil for Elongate my nose + 2.5mil for acculift
8) View : 6-7mil rhino + 3mil for acculiftView : 6-7mil rhino + 3mil for acculift 
9) Grand 3-7mil for rhino
These two below is day light robber!!
9) HERSHE (PLUS PS) : 10K USD for rhino (insane!!)
10) 9.1-10mil krw. 

after all this im dying of desperation and confused!!!


----------



## Saisoojin

oillean said:


> Hihi im quite new here.. sorry for interrupt:
> omhg.. how you guys manage to get so cheap price. i was quoted so much more expensive than that for rhinoplasty.
> 1) Namu : Tip plasty only 3.5mil krw + 2mil for acculift
> 2) Pitangui : 4mil for Rhino + 3 Mil for acculift
> 3) Me clinic : 5-7mil
> 4) Wonjin : 5-6mil krw
> 5) JK : 6mil for nasal + tip plasty
> 6) April31 : Dr. Kim from 6.6mil krw, Dr. Park 4.4mil
> 7) Regen : 6.6mil for Elongate my nose + 2.5mil for acculift
> 8) View : 6-7mil rhino + 3mil for acculiftView : 6-7mil rhino + 3mil for acculift
> 9) Grand 3-7mil for rhino
> These two below is day light robber!!
> 9) HERSHE (PLUS PS) : 10K USD for rhino (insane!!)
> 10) 9.1-10mil krw.
> 
> after all this im dying of desperation and confused!!!



wow hershe is insanee, i think i left them a message for them to contact me back. who is no. 10?


----------



## Saisoojin

Hyundai Aesthetics:
They replied super fast and they used emojis so I thought that was a nice friendly touch. They straightaway recommended a silicone implant and asked why I preferred not to use a silicone implant. 
5,000,000 KRW for Rhinoplasty with a silicone implant, hump removal, alar reduction.
double eyelid incision (forgot to tell them I prefer non-incision so it may be a little cheaper than stated) :
2,000,000 KRW
and Fat grafting the whole face would be:
2,000,000 KRW
however, just doing the two areas is:
1,500,000 KRW


----------



## Wanderlusts

Saisoojin said:


> Hyundai Aesthetics:
> They replied super fast and they used emojis so I thought that was a nice friendly touch. They straightaway recommended a silicone implant and asked why I preferred not to use a silicone implant.
> 5,000,000 KRW for Rhinoplasty with a silicone implant, hump removal, alar reduction.
> double eyelid incision (forgot to tell them I prefer non-incision so it may be a little cheaper than stated) :
> 2,000,000 KRW
> and Fat grafting the whole face would be:
> 2,000,000 KRW
> however, just doing the two areas is:
> 1,500,000 KRW



Their price reasonable. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sassyangel

I'm gathering quotes right now for FC for three areas (Cheeks, Chin and Jawline). I might think about doing nose this up coming trip, but my scratch it if would be better to break up

3 Area FC: Cheek, Chin and Jawline

Hyundai Aesthetics: 12 to 15 million
Dr Seong
So far good experience via Kakao, and saw actual result from a friend who went to Korea from Sydney for revision. Response was good and fast, and they mentioned I need to get CT scans before setting the price

Banobagi: 19,000,000 to 25,000,000 million 
Dr Oh
Also, very responsive and doctor has a lot of experience, seen a lot of reviews and pics, but I don't know if going to a bigger place is better.

TFD 9,000,000 to 15,000,000
Dr Lee
Can chat direct with  Lee, heard he's great but moves on the side of caution in terms of making bigger changes.

EverM 13,000,000 to 15,000,000
Dr Yoon
Kakao consultant very kind and through communication and clear, they said two doctors operate together for each surgery, and need to gets full exam and scan to get accurate price.


----------



## cythr

sassyangel said:


> I'm gathering quotes right now for FC for three areas (Cheeks, Chin and Jawline). I might think about doing nose this up coming trip, but my scratch it if would be better to break up
> 
> 3 Area FC: Cheek, Chin and Jawline
> 
> Hyundai Aesthetics: 12 to 15 million
> Dr Seong
> So far good experience via Kakao, and saw actual result from a friend who went to Korea from Sydney for revision. Response was good and fast, and they mentioned I need to get CT scans before setting the price
> 
> Banobagi: 19,000,000 to 25,000,000 million
> Dr Oh
> Also, very responsive and doctor has a lot of experience, seen a lot of reviews and pics, but I don't know if going to a bigger place is better.
> 
> TFD 9,000,000 to 15,000,000
> Dr Lee
> Can chat direct with  Lee, heard he's great but moves on the side of caution in terms of making bigger changes.
> 
> EverM 13,000,000 to 15,000,000
> Dr Yoon
> Kakao consultant very kind and through communication and clear, they said two doctors operate together for each surgery, and need to gets full exam and scan to get accurate price.



If you are doing FC you should also look at EUdental (ive never been to them but their results look really good). Also, I had FC and nose done at the same time and I don't think it made any difference so if you want to do them at the same time should be fine.


----------



## Saisoojin

TheFaceLine:
They sounded super confident they can get the nose I wanted and quoted:
5,000,000 KRW ~6,000,000 KRW Rhinoplasty using cartilage and including an osteotomy
1,000,000 KRW ~ 1,500,000 KRW for one eye double eyelid surgery to even out uneven eyelids (honestly would rather do both eyes lol)
2,000,000 KRW ~ 2,500,000 KRW Fat Graft for under-eye area
1,500,000 KRW ~ 2,000,000 KRW Fat Graft for NasoLabial Lines

They also liiiiightly suggested that they noticed my mouth sticks out a little that can cause deep nasolabial lines and can be fixed with jaw surgery and that they noticed my cheekbones also protrude (i have high cheekbones which I like) which can be fixed with face contour. My honest opinion is I'd rather not jump to doing these because a lot of these characteristics make me, me if I get everything done I don't think there'd be any me left haha.


----------



## oillean

Saisoojin said:


> wow hershe is insanee, i think i left them a message for them to contact me back. who is no. 10?


If im not mistaken gyalumhan. After much research n consideration. Im narrow down to 2, either namu for no implant rhinoplasty +acculift or gng for no implant rhinoplasty. Too tired to aak further . I even consulted Misooda for help and they intro Banobagi, i dont likes banobagi as from the video i watch.banobagi nurses very rough on handling patient. I work in the hospital so when i saw how they handle. The paincreep on my skin.


----------



## treppenwitz

oillean said:


> If im not mistaken gyalumhan. After much research n consideration. Im narrow down to 2, either namu for no implant rhinoplasty +acculift or gng for no implant rhinoplasty. Too tired to aak further . I even consulted Misooda for help and they intro Banobagi, i dont likes banobagi as from the video i watch.banobagi nurses very rough on handling patient. I work in the hospital so when i saw how they handle. The paincreep on my skin.



If you are concerned about price, go consult at MVP, Opera, or Wannabe. They have reasonable pricing.


----------



## Saisoojin

Namu:
Rhinoplasty: silicone and alar base reduction + tiplasty
6,000,000 KRW
Fat graft: full face
2,000,000 KRW
non - incision eyelid:
1,500,000 KRW

They said im a good candidate for both the rhinoplasty and facegraft, however they think i dont need double eyelid surgery since I already have beautiful eyes , supeer nice and flattering of them buuuut my eyelids are very uneven and thats what i want to fix. They said during a face2face consultation its possible to get a discount of 10-30%.


----------



## watermelon119

sassyangel said:


> I'm gathering quotes right now for FC for three areas (Cheeks, Chin and Jawline). I might think about doing nose this up coming trip, but my scratch it if would be better to break up
> 
> 3 Area FC: Cheek, Chin and Jawline
> 
> Hyundai Aesthetics: 12 to 15 million
> Dr Seong
> So far good experience via Kakao, and saw actual result from a friend who went to Korea from Sydney for revision. Response was good and fast, and they mentioned I need to get CT scans before setting the price
> 
> Banobagi: 19,000,000 to 25,000,000 million
> Dr Oh
> Also, very responsive and doctor has a lot of experience, seen a lot of reviews and pics, but I don't know if going to a bigger place is better.
> 
> TFD 9,000,000 to 15,000,000
> Dr Lee
> Can chat direct with  Lee, heard he's great but moves on the side of caution in terms of making bigger changes.
> 
> EverM 13,000,000 to 15,000,000
> Dr Yoon
> Kakao consultant very kind and through communication and clear, they said two doctors operate together for each surgery, and need to gets full exam and scan to get accurate price.


Not sure about Hyundai and EverM but TFD and Banobagi are quite good and if it comes to facial contouring I’d definitely add Regen and Dr.Oh to the list as well. As far as I know, the price would be somewhere around 20k usd (based on the research I made). Also, I’ve seen lot of ppl mentioned about discounts, did you ask those places about it? When I contacted TFD they left my question unanswered and Regen offered up to 30%. Not sure about Banobagi tho as haven’t contacted them yet.


----------



## mieoh

cleanderella said:


> I am looking to do primary DES in Korea in Sep.
> My research so far has been based mainly on reviews found on PF, online blogs and the app Gangnam Unnie.
> 
> Sharing my list of online consultation prices and research on whether the doctors are PS board certified (I searched using their korean names on the korean site which is more updated both for clinics and doctors' names).
> 
> I have also included those that are currently on my shortlist.
> Appreciate if anyone could share with me any experience with the shortlisted clinics too.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> [[CURRENT SHORTLIST]]
> 
> 1)
> Grida
> Dr. Lee Seonghyun (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.2 mil – incisional eyelid + VAT 10% (for cash)
> 
> 2)
> Topface Plastic Surgery
> Dr. Shon Yoo Seok (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> 
> 3)
> Hyundai Mihak / Hyundai Aesthetics
> Dr. Ho Hwang (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis
> 
> [[OTHER QUOTATIONS]]
> 
> 1)
> IQ Clinic
> Dr. Choi Min Seok (PS Board Certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 2)
> Ilumi
> Dr. Hur Wu Jin (Plastic Surgery Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 3 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis / 900,000 – epi
> Reason for dropping: High price
> 
> 3)
> Ruby
> Dr. Hu Jung Woo (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.6 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis (to add 10% VAT)
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 4)
> UVOM
> Dr Kang Min Jo (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid / 2 mil – epi / 2.5 mil – lateral canto / 2.5 mil – lower canto
> Reason for dropping: Insanely high quotes
> 
> 5)
> Eve
> Dr Chung Yoon Jae (PS Board Certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> 3.85 mil – incisional eyelid + epi
> Reason for dropping: No reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie. Also not on VAT refund list.
> 
> 6)
> Eight
> Dr. Kim Han Jo (PS Board certified)
> Dr. Ham Gi Won (PS Board certified)
> NOT on VAT refund list
> Waiting for reply
> 
> 7)
> Opera
> Dr. Kwon Soon Beom (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.3 mil – incisional eyelid / 600,000 – medial (inner corner) / 600,000 – lateral (outer corner) / 600,000 – upper epi / 600,000 – lower epi
> Reason for dropping: B/A photos not to my liking
> 
> 8)
> Shin Seung
> Dr. Young Shik Shin (NON PS Board certified)
> Not on VAT refund list
> 2.5 mil – incisional eyelid / 1 mil – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: Not PS Board certified.
> 
> 9)
> Teuim
> Dr. Kwon Bong Sik (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 3 mil – incisional eyelid + ptosis / 1.4 mil – epi
> Reason for dropping: Read that doctor is insistent on epi and does not do a fantastic job with epi.
> 
> 10)
> Ive
> Dr. Jang Sung Soo (PS Board certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 1.8 mil – incisional eyelid / 800,000 – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: No reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie.
> 
> 11)
> Namu
> Dr Kook Dong Bi (PS Board Certified)
> On VAT refund list
> 2 mil – incisional eyelid / 1 mil – epi / 1 mil – ptosis
> Reason for dropping: Not much reviews on local app Gangnam Unnie. Price is on the high side.



May I ask where you looked up the PS Board Certification on Shinseung?


----------



## chocoballss

I consulted with Opera and they quoted me:
Face contour cheekbone, jaw, chin: 8 milion
Nose with silicone: 2,5 milion (these prices are alr way cheaper than other clinics I've consulted with and I liked the way both doctors explain to me about the surgeries. Dr Kim and Dr Kwon)
And as I will do both in cash, they gave me some discount.


----------



## chocoballss

.


----------



## bobamilktea

chocoballss said:


> I consulted with Opera and they quoted me:
> Face contour cheekbone, jaw, chin: 8 milion
> Nose with silicone: 2,5 milion (these prices are alr way cheaper than other clinics I've consulted with and I liked the way both doctors explain to me about the surgeries. Dr Kim and Dr Kwon)
> And as I will do both in cash, they gave me some discount.


Hi there - with the discount, was that just the 10% VAT refund or was there an additional discount when you paid in cash?


----------



## lanabananas

Saisoojin said:


> UVOM:
> They said my nose is slightly bulbous and has a slight hump and for my dream nose they would need to remove unnecessary cartilage and extend my columella.
> 
> they quoted:
> 5,000,000 KRW for rhinoplasty with bulbous correction
> 1,000,000 KRW extra to remove the hump
> 1,000,000 KRW  to extend the columella
> 
> 2,000,000 KRW for non-incision eyelid surgery
> 
> face graft for one session:
> they quoted:
> 2,000,000 KRW for the whole face
> I asked them how much price difference it is since I'm only interested in getting my nasolabial lines and under-eye area the consultant quoted:
> 1,500,000 KRW
> However after talking and at the end of the overall consulting they quoted:
> 2,500,000 KRW  sooooo....
> 
> TOTAL: 10,000,000 KRW - 11,500,000 KRW
> 
> They also stated that I can negotiate the price if there are no changes to the surgery plan. Then they even informed me that if I decided to go ahead and choose them for the surgery they are doing a promotion and could take 30% off of the quoted price so theoretically that would reduce it to 7,000,000 KRW - 8,050,000 KRW
> 
> Overall they were extremely informative and frank about how I could achieve the nose I wanted that I felt at ease! I am definitely adding UVOM to my finalised list of who I would be booking f2f consultation with nearer to my preferred surgery date.
> 
> So so far on my finalised list would probably be GnG, NANA and UVOM


I just reached out to UVOM but nothing back yet.  How did you contact them?  Nana is also on my list too


----------



## bobamilktea

lanabananas said:


> I just reached out to UVOM but nothing back yet.  How did you contact them?  Nana is also on my list too


don't worry, i think they're just going through a busy phase. maybe you should follow up with them after a few days. i contacted them last thursday and followed up on saturday on kakao, and they contacted me today saying that they'd get back to me later as they wanted to give me a long answer to my inquiry


----------



## lanabananas

bobamilktea said:


> don't worry, i think they're just going through a busy phase. maybe you should follow up with them after a few days. i contacted them last thursday and followed up on saturday on kakao, and they contacted me today saying that they'd get back to me later as they wanted to give me a long answer to my inquiry


Ok cool!  I’ll give it a couple of days before following up. Thank you!


----------



## Janelle9

You know after you done a surgery,  you might think price is not that important. Eyelid surgery is more simple, rhino and bone reduction please don't go for cheap hospital, and those that just have one two floors, in my experiences NO.  The result will be on our face, please only go for top hospital, maybe top 3 those that have own building, usually they have about 8 surgeons, every surgeon own specialty, like rhino in 2019 many hospital giving ONE YEAR WARRANTY, big building is better, at least they won't close down in a short time. My cousin got weird result, it's a smaller hospital, I told her don't go, but she went lost 5 mil with stupid result, crying..  Who can help? At least wait half year, to go for revision, another cost.


----------



## dedicateddarling

Janelle9 said:


> You know after you done a surgery,  you might think price is not that important. Eyelid surgery is more simple, rhino and bone reduction please don't go for cheap hospital, and those that just have one two floors, in my experiences NO.  The result will be on our face, please only go for top hospital, maybe top 3 those that have own building, usually they have about 8 surgeons, every surgeon own specialty, like rhino in 2019 many hospital giving ONE YEAR WARRANTY, big building is better, at least they won't close down in a short time. My cousin got weird result, it's a smaller hospital, I told her don't go, but she went lost 5 mil with stupid result, crying..  Who can help? At least wait half year, to go for revision, another cost.


could you please DM which hospital


----------



## bobamilktea

Janelle9 said:


> You know after you done a surgery,  you might think price is not that important. Eyelid surgery is more simple, rhino and bone reduction please don't go for cheap hospital, and those that just have one two floors, in my experiences NO.  The result will be on our face, please only go for top hospital, maybe top 3 those that have own building, usually they have about 8 surgeons, every surgeon own specialty, like rhino in 2019 many hospital giving ONE YEAR WARRANTY, big building is better, at least they won't close down in a short time. My cousin got weird result, it's a smaller hospital, I told her don't go, but she went lost 5 mil with stupid result, crying..  Who can help? At least wait half year, to go for revision, another cost.


Sorry that your cousin got a bad result! Are you able to PM and this clinic as well?


----------



## chocoballss

bobamilktea said:


> Hi there - with the discount, was that just the 10% VAT refund or was there an additional discount when you paid in cash?


Sorry so late!  I just came back online. They don't provide tax refund for cash, only discount.


----------



## cleanderella

mieoh said:


> May I ask where you looked up the PS Board Certification on Shinseung?


i have posted a guide on how to check whether surgeons are board certified on beautyhacker. you can check it there. as far as i last checked, the doctor at shinseung isn't board certified.


----------



## Sam110

Janelle9 said:


> You know after you done a surgery,  you might think price is not that important. Eyelid surgery is more simple, rhino and bone reduction please don't go for cheap hospital, and those that just have one two floors, in my experiences NO.  The result will be on our face, please only go for top hospital, maybe top 3 those that have own building, usually they have about 8 surgeons, every surgeon own specialty, like rhino in 2019 many hospital giving ONE YEAR WARRANTY, big building is better, at least they won't close down in a short time. My cousin got weird result, it's a smaller hospital, I told her don't go, but she went lost 5 mil with stupid result, crying..  Who can help? At least wait half year, to go for revision, another cost.


Please dm which hospital ,I'm going to Korea next week.


----------



## Pelican02

Anyone have a price for TFD for double jaw?


----------



## rain_22

cleanderella said:


> i have posted a guide on how to check whether surgeons are board certified on beautyhacker. you can check it there. as far as i last checked, the doctor at shinseung isn't board certified.



Hi where can I check if a dr is board certified?


----------



## kma03

Hey Janelle I tried pm u but it wouldn’t let me. Could you pm me the 3 top clinics you would recommend for rhinoplasty please?


----------



## elagrace

Can you please dm me hospital for rhino? 


Janelle9 said:


> You know after you done a surgery,  you might think price is not that important. Eyelid surgery is more simple, rhino and bone reduction please don't go for cheap hospital, and those that just have one two floors, in my experiences NO.  The result will be on our face, please only go for top hospital, maybe top 3 those that have own building, usually they have about 8 surgeons, every surgeon own specialty, like rhino in 2019 many hospital giving ONE YEAR WARRANTY, big building is better, at least they won't close down in a short time. My cousin got weird result, it's a smaller hospital, I told her don't go, but she went lost 5 mil with stupid result, crying..  Who can help? At least wait half year, to go for revision, another cost.


----------



## lalia2

silviabb said:


> Hi  Winter is the worst time to us because they have winter break and many Koreans do surgery in winter, most are busy, it is most difficult to deals.  April & May and September are not busy season, it has best deals I think so I am going to SK in Sep.


----------



## lalia2

Meowiex said:


> I have been thinking about facial countour and here is what I been quoted. These are just pictures I sent not in person yet.
> 
> The face dental:
> two jaw surgery : 9,500,000 krw..
> v-line surgery: 4,400,000 krw
> Although I do like their work and the dr was so nice replying directly to me through kakaotalk. I feel their work is really subtle. As I’m looking to make my face more slimmer and smaller.  However I’m still going to this place as an option for consultation in person.
> 
> 
> View plastic surgery:
> V line includes side jaw reduction : 7 ml krw
> and front chin Genioplasty. 7 ml krw
> With acculift and thread lifting 3.5 krw ml
> Total of 17.5 ml krw
> This is actually one of my first choices. I really liked their results and I saw a video of a girl who did jaw surgery and came out great after and it was a video, so I know there was no photoshop involved.
> 
> GNG: CLINIC
> <FACIAL CONTOURING>
> -Zygoma reduction/Genioplasty/Mandible surgery cost : 5,500,000KRW.
> -Two of any above surgeries : 9,100,000KRW.
> -All of above surgeries : 12,800,000KRW.
> -Revision case : additional costs about 1,500,000KRW.
> (For revision case, there is consultation and examination fee of 100,000KRW. But it will be deducted from the total surgery price)
> 
> Double jaw surgery costs 16,000,000KRW.
> For double jaw surgery, we need to make your wafer which costs additional 1,500,000KRW.
> You might need to get orthodontic treatment before or after the surgery.
> 
> After having a face to face consultation with our doctor, you will go to our affiliated dental office to make a wafer impression of your bite calibration. After seven days, you will be ready for surgery. The doctor may or may not ask you to come in earlier to check the wafer, or he may check it directly in the surgery room on the day of surgery.  During the first week post op, you will be asked to return for check ups every few days. By the second week, you are free to travel far since we will only ask you to come back once a week until the 4th week post op.
> *Wafer is used for bimaxillary correction after double jaw surgery for 1 month.
> *All prices are subject to 10% VAT
> (And I just pasted what they sent me lol but yeah. ) but that two jaw price is crazy expensive.. still unsure if I need two jaw surgery.. as most of them say in person consultation is much more accurate.
> 
> 
> EU dental
> Double Jaw +V-line + Zygoma Reduction : 21,000,000
> The consultant was nice on kakaotalk. But she told me to come in person as prices will probably be lowered to my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> Im still debating. But I’m definitely going to Korea in 2019. So I’m going to work full time like crazy. . And when I feel I’m ready I’m going to go Korea and get consultations in person. Anyone know when is the best time to go where it isn’t as busy. As I don’t want to consult and have to wait too long to get scheduled. As my work I’m not even sure how long I can ask for off. Also I’m thinking of hiring a translator to someone I can trust who knows the prices really well and can help me bargain. But not sure if this is a good ideal or where to find one. Thanks


----------



## lalia2

daysuntilpretty said:


> Hey all!
> I've been asking around a lot for prices - I'm planning to do zygoma Reduction, v line chin (or "mini v-line) and rhinoplasty.
> 
> Item PS :
> Zygoma Reduction (by itself) - 6.2M KRW
> ( this price is only if you're having surgery first time? )
> 
> Mine PS :
> T-Shaped Genioplasty - 5.6M KRW
> Rhinoplasty (bridge + tip) - 3.5M KRW
> 
> JW PS:
> Zygoma Reduction - 5.6 - 6M KRW
> 
> Apgujeong YK:
> Zygoma Reduction - 5000 USD
> V-Line Genioplasty - 5000 USD
> Rhinoplasty - 3000 USD (silicone and cartilage) or 8000 USD (rib cartilage)
> 
> Pitangui:
> Zygoma Reduction - 5M KRW
> Ultra V Lifting - 1.5M KRW
> Chin shaving - 3M KRW
> Rhinoplasty ( bridge + tip + alar Reduction ) - 4M KRW
> 
> Wannabe PS:
> Zygoma Reduction - 5M KRW (excluding 10% VAT)
> Ultra V Lifting - 3M KRW (excluding 10% VAT)
> 
> Lavian Clinic:
> Zygoma Reduction - 5000 USD
> V Line Contouring (angle, body, symphyseal contouring of lower jaw) - 7000 USD
> Rhinoplasty - 2000 to 4000 USD
> 
> The Face Dental:
> Zygoma Reduction - 4.4M KRW
> V Line Genioplasty - 4.4M KRW
> 
> Girin PS:
> Facial contouring - 5M KRW each part
> Rhinoplasty (bridge+tip+alar base) - 4-4.5M KRW
> 
> Faceline:
> Facial contouring - 6.5 - 7.5M KRW each part
> Rhinoplasty - 3.5 - 6.5M KRW
> 
> Able PS:
> Zygoma Reduction - 5.5M KRW
> V Line Chin Reduction - 5.5M KRW
> Rhinoplasty - 3 - 3.5M KRW
> 
> Hope this helps! ^^ if anyone knows any great clinics for rhinoplasty and facial contouring please feel free to message!


Thanks


----------



## lalia2

Hi. Does any one know the price of revision DES of Dream plastic surgery


----------



## Jessicat_06

maplelina said:


> Umm, VIP quoted me US$12,000 for Rib R. Rhino


VIP quoted me $8,000 for septal cartilage rhinoplasty to correct a deviation issue and bulbous long droopy tip . To be honest, I'm fine paying that. I honestly think anything below 5k or God forbid around the 3k mark is sketchy, and is something to be concerned about. But that's just my opinion


----------



## chaosnyx

Anyone familiar with faceplus? They quoted me $3750 for my rhino. Including osteotomy, nasal bridge (silicon), nasal tip with ear cartilage, tip reduction and alar base reduction. I've never heard this clinic here before.. anyone? Thank you


----------



## js29990

I was quoted 16.1 million won for double jaw and genioplasty by TFD... this seem like so much compared to everyone else?? And my asymmetry is so mild and the surgeons in my home country (London, UK) refuse to even operate on it lol. It looks worse in pictures so is that why?! Will they put the price down once they see it looks 100x better in person or..?

25 million won for double jaw and v line from EU
26.8 million won for double haw and mini v line from View
20 million won for double jaw and mini v line from Juma

I tried negotiating with all of them to NO avail. Kinda freaking out about this now


----------



## alicia K

jpete042 said:


> Maybe because they prioritize ethics over money? Don't know but I'm so happy they don't mark up their prices for foreigners. I will probably be doing my FC with them.
> 
> D
> 
> 
> jpete042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because they prioritize ethics over money? Don't know but I'm so happy they don't mark up their prices for foreigners. I will probably be doing my FC with them.
> 
> 
> 
> did you end up getting anything done with them? I need a genioplasty and was considering them
Click to expand...


----------



## alicia K

js29990 said:


> I was quoted 16.1 million won for double jaw and genioplasty by TFD... this seem like so much compared to everyone else?? And my asymmetry is so mild and the surgeons in my home country (London, UK) refuse to even operate on it lol. It looks worse in pictures so is that why?! Will they put the price down once they see it looks 100x better in person or..?
> 
> 25 million won for double jaw and v line from EU
> 26.8 million won for double haw and mini v line from View
> 20 million won for double jaw and mini v line from Juma
> 
> I tried negotiating with all of them to NO avail. Kinda freaking out about this now


That’s so weird! Maybe cause of covid they know anyone who considers going is super commited so they marked up the prices ? What a shame I was wanting to go for a sliding genioplasty.


----------



## yuneko-chan

jacque1969 said:


> I know a clinic called opera they have a quite good price for FC but they don't do double jaw surgery there...



Why do you think, Opera is a bad choice for double jaw surgery? Did you have any bad experience?
Opera does give really nice prices, are they worth it?


----------



## bbluesound

TFD:
Double Jaw Surgery + widening upper jaw (2-piece LeFort) + genioplasty + chin implant removal 

= 20,000,000 KRW (before tax)


----------



## beautybeeee

I booked with a clinic mentioned in this thread and they quoted me about $14,000 usd for v-line and cheekbone reduction, $6,000-$7,000 for rhinoplasty, $2,000-$3,000 for DES. When I looked at their Korean site the price was way less for what they want to charge me. Literally $200 for DES, $500 for rhinoplasty, and $4k for vline, cheekbone reduction, and genioplasty. These clinics are ripping foreigners off. I can stay in the US and pay $5k for rhinoplasty if I wanted to.


----------



## beautybeeee

I actually caught a clinic trying to rip me off


----------



## alicia K

miame44 said:


> I am not kidding, I have been gone to Korean 5 times, first 2 times was all researching. I went to almost all clinic. Heard many stories. Now I can tell you who is the Top surgeon for which surgeries. But yes the prices are not cheap at all. Infect is getting higher as every time I went. They defiantly have two pricing one for foreigners and one for Korean people. Make sure you bargain. Doctors are truly good at Korea. but do bargain.


Hi! Could you please share your wisdom with me ! Haha
I am looking to do eye work, genioplasty and fat grafting


----------



## okime

Opera quoted me $5000 USD for incision double eyelid, ptosis correction and breast augmentation. The price seems super low?


----------



## bbcomerce

I want to get a nose filler in Korea, has anyone had a filler procedure?


----------



## bpbf2003

Anyone have a price for hyaluronic acid filler?


----------



## jintalk143

I paid around $2,500 for incisional double eyelid, ptosis correction, and two different types of canthoplasty at Opera


----------



## gssh

Anyone has heard of prices for any of these procedures:

rhinoplasty at Faceline, Cocoline or Kowon
FC at EUDental
? thanks


----------



## godty100

Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## gssh

I'm also now considering Uvom and Girin (rhino and FC), so if anyone has prices with them I'll appreciate it!


----------



## otsukare

Has anyone been able to contact UVOM? I contacted them through Kakao and Messenger and couldn't find them on Whatsapp but no response at all so far


----------



## lyzlee21

Can anyone tell me the prices for ATOP, COCOLINE, CINDERELLA AND ANSWER plastic surgery clinics for rhinoplasty and liposuction? Thank you!


----------



## Tremere

gssh said:


> I'm also now considering Uvom and Girin (rhino and FC), so if anyone has prices with them I'll appreciate it!


Have you been able to contact Girin? I've written to them via Instagram, Facebook, Gmail and Kakao and I'm still waiting for their answer.


----------



## G0DSPLAN

Hey I should be starting a new topic but wondering if anyone who follows this could assist and help.  I'm from Canada looking to get asian rhinoplasty to augment the dorsom which is a bridge hightening and also to straightenout the tip and possibly the nostrals narrowing as it makes my face/nose wider.

Definitely going with the rib graft cartilage as alot of searching shows that even though infection rate is low with Gortex (1-5%) but if i does occur and seems hard to remove.

1. Can someone please recommend a reliable and one with great reputation with First-Time success rate results as I am worried that I will have to get revision done and I will not be able to go back to Korea 

2. Who here has gotten Gortex implants for the bridge and would you recommend at all or if you know or have experienced any rejection or infection?   Also who would be a great doctor that has the experience to successfully do a rib graft surgery

3. What are the costs for rib graft asian rhinoplasty as I'm sure its much more expensive than Silicone/Gortex

4. Also where can i find resources that will help a tourist from Canada register or find a place to stay?

Thanks!


----------



## gssh

Tremere said:


> Have you been able to contact Girin? I've written to them via Instagram, Facebook, Gmail and Kakao and I'm still waiting for their answer.



no, not yet (I've not tried to contact them but I was going to message them on Kakao)
that's weird... if they do end up answering, please let me know!


----------



## retrothicc

I’ve been gathering up quotes for a thread lift. 

Jw - 2.4-2.7 mil. RIDICULOUS!

Nana - 700,000-980,000 Krw (70,000 per thread. ~10-14 threads total.)

Face plus - no response


Dream - refused to give me a number, then suggested I get laser lift and Eye fat grafts :/ bc that’s why my face looks tired. I never even indicated that I was at all insecure about my eyes, or that I was looking for permanent surgical results. Thanks I guess.


----------



## Puppycat

Can anyone tell me the price for brow bone reduction and forehead implant in k-art plastic surgery or any other clinic?


----------



## bobalover4

Tremere said:


> Have you been able to contact Girin? I've written to them via Instagram, Facebook, Gmail and Kakao and I'm still waiting for their answer.


I was able to make a consultation appointment with them on Kakao, but they were very slow to respond. It took several days for them to confirm my appointment. They didn't want to give me an online quote though and said they'll tell me during the consultation.


----------



## mycatmakesmehappy

DA originally quoted me 21,000,000 won for facial contouring (cheekbone and jawline) AND rhinoplasty. They said it could come down to 14,000,000 won after talking to their director. I said bye


----------



## wispie

I got quotes from my top 3 clinics for vline:

EU - 11 mil krw for vline alone
EverM - 13 mil krw for vline
TFD - 6.6 mil krw for vline and 1 mil for lipo


----------



## hoodedko

SillySallyLeg said:


> View attachment 4467510
> View attachment 4467511
> View attachment 4467512
> 
> 
> I think they look quite natural  and feels very natural as well  well, I like the way they came out


 you should look into getting a bigger and more supportive bra. I can already tell that the bra you're wearing is too small for you. Despite what the doctor told you, get yourself fitted! As a bigger chested girl, a good bra is a lifesaver and can save you years of back pain!


----------



## ohmejulia

I got online consultation only.

Rhino:
1. Nana: start from 3,000,000krw. 
              Hump+Alar reduction+Tip narrowing = 5 mil > discounted price they said wont be over than 4 mil
2. JW: start from 6,000,000krw~6,350,000krw. (silicone, tip)
          Nose correction+Hump+Tip correction = Extra 1,800,000~2,000,000krw. Total: 7,200,000krw~8,250,000krw 
3. Mine: start from 3,000,000krw.
             Hump+Alar reducion+Tip plasty = 5,400,000krw. Discounted to 3,500,000krw

Breast Fat Grafting 
1. Nana: 7,000,000 krw and Liposuction cost is separate.
2. Mine: 5,500,000~7,000,000krw. with PRP is Extra 900,000krw.

Liposuction
1. JW: back - 7,200,000~8,250,000krw / Thighs: 6,400,000~7,250,000krw
2. Mine: Tights: 6,000,000~5,300,000krw

They said there will be an additional discount when I visit the clinic.
I am considering now


----------



## Kuromi_Love

I don’t know if anyone has posted the prices of View, I’m interested in V-Line, zygoma reduction, rhinoplasty and breast augmentation, they gave me these prices (excluding 10% VAT):

V-Line: 12.000.000
Zygoma reduction: 6.000.000
Rhinoplasty: 8.000.000
Breast augmentation with Motiva: 14.000.000
Breast augmentation with Sebbin: 11.000.000
Accommodation in VIP-room: 50.000 per Night.


----------



## G0DSPLAN

ohmejulia said:


> I got online consultation only.
> 
> Rhino:
> 1. Nana: start from 3,000,000krw.
> Hump+Alar reduction+Tip narrowing = 5 mil > discounted price they said wont be over than 4 mil
> 2. JW: start from 6,000,000krw~6,350,000krw. (silicone, tip)
> Nose correction+Hump+Tip correction = Extra 1,800,000~2,000,000krw. Total: 7,200,000krw~8,250,000krw
> 3. Mine: start from 3,000,000krw.
> Hump+Alar reducion+Tip plasty = 5,400,000krw. Discounted to 3,500,000krw
> 
> Breast Fat Grafting
> 1. Nana: 7,000,000 krw and Liposuction cost is separate.
> 2. Mine: 5,500,000~7,000,000krw. with PRP is Extra 900,000krw.
> 
> Liposuction
> 1. JW: back - 7,200,000~8,250,000krw / Thighs: 6,400,000~7,250,000krw
> 2. Mine: Tights: 6,000,000~5,300,000krw
> 
> They said there will be an additional discount when I visit the clinic.
> I am considering now




is this for silcone gortex or rib graft?  Does anyone here know if Korean doctors actually do Rib Graft and is it safe?  I've been reading about people dying due to blood loss or poor patient monitoring.  I'm from Canada so this is a serious decision to take time off.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ohmejulia

G0DSPLAN said:


> is this for silcone gortex or rib graft?  Does anyone here know if Korean doctors actually do Rib Graft and is it safe?  I've been reading about people dying due to blood loss or poor patient monitoring.  I'm from Canada so this is a serious decision to take time off.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



It's silicon. They do Rib as well only if there is a reason for it. If Dr. sees silicon will be fine, they don't recommend tho


----------



## ohmejulia

Kuromi_Love said:


> I don’t know if anyone has posted the prices of View, I’m interested in V-Line, zygoma reduction, rhinoplasty and breast augmentation, they gave me these prices (excluding 10% VAT):
> 
> V-Line: 12.000.000
> Zygoma reduction: 6.000.000
> Rhinoplasty: 8.000.000
> Breast augmentation with Motiva: 14.000.000
> Breast augmentation with Sebbin: 11.000.000
> Accommodation in VIP-room: 50.000 per Night.



Vline? you mean Double Chin or Facial Contouring or Zygoma Reduction? 
whatever it is, the price is too much. Especially if you are doing more than 1 or 2 surgeries tgt
Rhinoplasty and Breast augmentation are too expensive as well. 
You better search for other hospitals as well I guess


----------



## G0DSPLAN

ohmejulia said:


> It's silicon. They do Rib as well only if there is a reason for it. If Dr. sees silicon will be fine, they don't recommend tho



but the problem is that silicon has such a high rate of infection and the cost to remove it and then get everything redonei s not worth it I will not be able to continuously save up just to do a revision.  I might go with the Gortex but tbh I really dont want foreign material and I do want to go with ribgraft.  How would I find out who is a reliable trustable Rib Graft surgeon?


----------



## gmcnm19

G0DSPLAN said:


> but the problem is that silicon has such a high rate of infection and the cost to remove it and then get everything redonei s not worth it I will not be able to continuously save up just to do a revision.  I might go with the Gortex but tbh I really dont want foreign material and I do want to go with ribgraft.  How would I find out who is a reliable trustable Rib Graft surgeon?


Not sure about new techniques and methods but my sister did her nose 10++ years ago with silicone and it's still just as fine as mine (done a few years later with my ear cartilage). So don't be too afraid of foreign material if it seems to give a good results


----------



## Kim Ji Yeon

Anyone have price for BA ?


----------



## newhope4418

I got the initial price quote from JK:
Mandible angle reduction + chin reduction (for V-Line): 13,500,000 - 14,500,000
Rhinoplasty revision: 7,500,000
They also recommend face and neck lift after facial contouring, around 8,000,000


----------



## iamthaiana

Did anyone get quotes for breast augmentation revision?


----------



## rniki

Currently consulting with a few clinics:
Uvom 
rhinoplasty:$3000.00
eyelid: $1000.00

Nana: 
Rhinoplasty(bridge+tip) : 2,500,000KRW
Anesthesia fee : 110,000KRW
Osteotomy(if necessary) : 500,000KRW 

JK (starting rates):
Rhinoplasty: 5,250,000 KRW
Doubleeyelid: 1,650,000 KRW


----------



## rniki

What i got through a proxy:
Banobagi  
Incision double eyelid : 3.3 mil krw or Incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 4.73 mil krw
Epi canthoplasty : 1.1 mil krw
Rhinoplasty : 4.95 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.05 mil krw    

ID Hospital (hard skip either way, this is the hospital where someone died right?)
Incision double eyelid : 2.5 mil krw or Incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 3.5~4.5 mil krw  
Epi canthoplasty : 1 mil krw
Rhinoplasty : 5 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 5.5 mil krw     

Nana  (why is this so much higher compared to the prices I got from them through whatsapp?)
Incision double eyelid : 2.3 mil krw or Incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 3.5~3.9 mil krw  
Epi canthoplasty : 1.2 mil krw
Rhinoplasty : 4~5 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 4.5~6 mil krw    

Note Plastic surgery
Incision double eyelid : 3.5 mil krw or Incision double eyelid with ptosis correction : 4.8 mil krw  
Epi canthoplasty : 1.1 mil krw
Rhinoplasty : 5.5 mil krw or Osteotomy Rhinoplasty : 6.6 mil krw


----------



## ps4479

lyzlee21 said:


> Can anyone tell me the prices for ATOP, COCOLINE, CINDERELLA AND ANSWER plastic surgery clinics for rhinoplasty and liposuction? Thank you!


Atop quoted 4mil for rhino including tip n alar


----------



## ps4479

*Nana (friendly and informative consultant, cant find bad reviews)*

rhinoplasty bridge and tip: 2.5 mil
osteotomy: 0.5 mil
long curve v line for square jaw: 4.5 mil
zygoma reduction: 4.5 mil
waist lipo: 2 mil
buccal fat: 1.5 mil
ba Sebbin: 5 mil
mentor: 6.9 mil
motiva: 10 mil

theyre the first clinic I consulted and I love them to bits, they so far give off the best vibes, super friendly and very responsive, affordable prices and I can’t find bad reviews. Everyone says the staff there are super warm. I really researched a lot about them, they provide so much info on their website too. However I don’t really like their aesthetic anymore which makes me cry TT because I’d love to get my procedures done by them but I probably won’t,, but they’re my favourite BA aesthetic so if I choose to get my boobs done I wanna go to them 

*Braun, recommended me stuff I didn’t ask for so :/*

rhino 6.2 mil
fc 14 mil
accu lift (idk what is this but it’s something they told me I should get) 2mil
before 20% off , as they were offering that discount to me, I’m assuming because I asked for multiple things. They’re the second clinic I consulted, probably won’t consult them

*JT*

rhino 4.5-7 mil
v line 7.2-9 mil
cheekbone 4.2-5.2 mil

_*marble* didn’t tell me the price TT I also consulted *Cinderella* but didnt get to the price, im still waiting for *DA* to respond. I also consulted a few non Korean clinics but since this thread is only for Korea I’ll only post about Korean clinics. apparently *migo* has very mixed reviews so I didn’t get to the price part too, *grace onyoung* doesn’t have before and after but I still have a nice feeling about them, the consultant seems sweet but the no b&a is a turn off. *yk jumare* didn’t respond. *Pop ps *no response and they read my message and my photos -_-_

*lavian*

rude tbh, I really didn’t like the atmosphere and I haven’t even sent my pics lol

cheekbone 7.1 mil
squaee jaw 5.7 mil

*ts *

fc they gave me price is USD which was 15k for some reason I remembered 22mil ? I need to find the clinic that gave me that quote then

*Seoul queen *

tip 2.5 mil
alar 1.1 mil
their b&a is nice!

*Atop*

actually their prices are already on their website and I really appreciate that, wish all Korean ps clinics can do the same. Consultant takes a long while to reply, at first I was determined to get my procedures from them but somehow I just don’t feel like it’s the right clinic for me anymore.

*the face dental*: currently consulting but I read the price is very affordable and they’re an actual maxillofacial clinic. They only do fc and many of their patients seem to have overbite or underbite problems

that’s all for now 

oh I forgot I consulted *banogabi* too!

rhino 5-6 mil
add alar reduction 1.3 mil
zygoma 6.6-7.7 mil
square jaw 7.7 mil
genioplasty 6-7 mil


----------



## ppvlm

gmcnm19 said:


> Not sure about new techniques and methods but my sister did her nose 10++ years ago with silicone and it's still just as fine as mine (done a few years later with my ear cartilage). So don't be too afraid of foreign material if it seems to give a good results



Were there any long-term differences between the silicone and ear cartilage?

I got mine (old-school silicone closed technique lol) done 10++ years ago as well, I have no problems at all. 
But now I'm looking to get a revision with open technique and tipplasty with ear cartilage, and I'm worried goretex/rib wont last as long for the bridge. I'm also afraid a cartilage tip might "contract" (?, like points upwards more) or becomes droopy.


----------



## K Couture

ppvlm said:


> Were there any long-term differences between the silicone and ear cartilage?
> 
> I got mine (old-school silicone closed technique lol) done 10++ years ago as well, I have no problems at all.
> But now I'm looking to get a revision with open technique and tipplasty with ear cartilage, and I'm worried goretex/rib wont last as long for the bridge. I'm also afraid a cartilage tip might "contract" (?, like points upwards more) or becomes droopy.


was yours an L shape implant or I shape? If its an L shape it really should be removed asap. The problem with L shape is it can extrude and get infected at anytime. If lucky like you 10 + years if unlucky within a few months to a year. Depends on how your body reacts to it. And keeping it in will gradually thin and damage the tissues.

Goretex can last long but the issue is should a revision be required your internal tissues will certainly be thinned out as excision is required to remove the goretex due to it being poreous, your own tissue grows into it and partially fuses.

In terms of long lasting rib is fine. The problem is rib has a high revision rate due to aesthetic concerns. The issue with rib is the surgeon needs to fine craft the cartilage into the ideal shape, within a window of time (as the patient under anesthesia). And this requires a high degree of skill and artistry to get the shape done well. Even when the shape is decent, it will still be somewhat imperfect compared to a perfectly shaped piece of silicone. Thats one reason why rib rhinos tend to have a higher revision rate than silicone. Also rib can warp over time in some cases, but its not often that happens.

Cartilage tip doesn't contract if its a) autotlogous and b) isnt over extended to the point its stressing your tissues. If these two conditions are met, contraction is zero worry. While a tip can point upwards more should be it contracted, WHEN this occurs WITHOUT any signs of contracture, its due to either the tissue being too stretched (usually happens when Seg method is used) or a cap graft is used deliberately. 

Droopy tip can happen in the following situations:

1) tiplasty doesnt balance with the height of the bridge implant.
2) tip implant positioning. 
3) tip has resorped. This happens to EVERYONE. The tip will always resorp so some degree of the tip dropping will always happen 100 percent of the time. But depending on your anatomy this effect won't necessarily give a droopy tip. I say depending on your anatomy because different people have different resorption rate. Its genetic. 

Note that the droopy effect tends to occur more so in shield grafts. For your reference, straight noses = shield graft used. the korean curve nose aesthetic = cap graft used


----------



## ppvlm

K Couture said:


> was yours an L shape implant or I shape? If its an L shape it really should be removed asap. The problem with L shape is it can extrude and get infected at anytime. If lucky like you 10 + years if unlucky within a few months to a year. Depends on how your body reacts to it. And keeping it in will gradually thin and damage the tissues.
> 
> Goretex can last long but the issue is should a revision be required your internal tissues will certainly be thinned out as excision is required to remove the goretex due to it being poreous, your own tissue grows into it and partially fuses.
> 
> In terms of long lasting rib is fine. The problem is rib has a high revision rate due to aesthetic concerns. The issue with rib is the surgeon needs to fine craft the cartilage into the ideal shape, within a window of time (as the patient under anesthesia). And this requires a high degree of skill and artistry to get the shape done well. Even when the shape is decent, it will still be somewhat imperfect compared to a perfectly shaped piece of silicone. Thats one reason why rib rhinos tend to have a higher revision rate than silicone. Also rib can warp over time in some cases, but its not often that happens.
> 
> Cartilage tip doesn't contract if its a) autotlogous and b) isnt over extended to the point its stressing your tissues. If these two conditions are met, contraction is zero worry. While a tip can point upwards more should be it contracted, WHEN this occurs WITHOUT any signs of contracture, its due to either the tissue being too stretched (usually happens when Seg method is used) or a cap graft is used deliberately.
> 
> Droopy tip can happen in the following situations:
> 
> 1) tiplasty doesnt balance with the height of the bridge implant.
> 2) tip implant positioning.
> 3) tip has resorped. This happens to EVERYONE. The tip will always resorp so some degree of the tip dropping will always happen 100 percent of the time. But depending on your anatomy this effect won't necessarily give a droopy tip. I say depending on your anatomy because different people have different resorption rate. Its genetic.
> 
> Note that the droopy effect tends to occur more so in shield grafts. For your reference, straight noses = shield graft used. the korean curve nose aesthetic = cap graft used




Omg! *thank you so so much for all the information*. And the shield/cap grafts info is totally new to me, thank you for that pointer. 

I actually did have a "false alarm" incident about extrusion 2 years back (I thought I had an infection and it was gonna extrude, turns out it was just a sinus issue hahaha), but that's why I've been searching for a revision and decided that Korea is probably the best at this. 

And my silicon was L-shaped, but lodged in between my tip cartilage (and surgeon didn't add much height) so I think that's why I was lucky it hasn't extruded, but I do feel like it's reaching it's lifespan...

I think now I'm more reassured about the long-term outcome of cartilage grafting. Thank you again!


----------



## hyong

ppvlm said:


> Omg! *thank you so so much for all the information*. And the shield/cap grafts info is totally new to me, thank you for that pointer.
> 
> I actually did have a "false alarm" incident about extrusion 2 years back (I thought I had an infection and it was gonna extrude, turns out it was just a sinus issue hahaha), but that's why I've been searching for a revision and decided that Korea is probably the best at this.
> 
> And my silicon was L-shaped, but lodged in between my tip cartilage (and surgeon didn't add much height) so I think that's why I was lucky it hasn't extruded, but I do feel like it's reaching it's lifespan...
> 
> I think now I'm more reassured about the long-term outcome of cartilage grafting. Thank you again!



somehow, just decided to come back and take a look, lol.

I did used my own rib for implant, 8 years ago, it's still holding up fine, maybe some wraping, but it looks natural. Nothing bad had happended, there's no infection or whatsoever. I wasn't looking for a "perfect" nose, or anything of that sort. 

but , what K Colture, said it's true.

with rib implants, generally the shape would not be as refined  as compared to manufactured implants. And imo, it's more suitable for men.


----------



## ivygreen

Saisoojin said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> for GnG
> After looking at my pictures and my dream pictures
> They suggested a Osteotomy on top of everything
> Quoted for 1,000,000 KRW + 10% VAT
> (I gotta say when i first read the message I thought, ohhh geez an they trying to scam me for unnecessary procedures however NANA also suggested an Osteotomy after so it’s fine)
> 
> NANA:
> Rhinoplasty nose bridge and tip plasty using dermis
> 5,000,000 KRW
> Alar reduction
> 1,000,000 KRW
> Osteotomy
> 500,000 KRW
> My online consultant Kylie was also nice enough to tell me that they offer big sales promotion period once every month so I should look at for that nearer to my preferred time of surgery.


what is an osteotomy? i keep seeing it mentioned but i can’t figure out what it is.. on google it just says it’s a surgery where the bones are cut but like what bones lol


----------



## julesmule

Does anyone know the price range for primary rhinoplasty to Korean residents?! And in comparison to foreigners? I am aware that there’s a premium but would like to get an idea of the difference on average…. It seems like most clinics apply premium prices to foreigners?


----------



## CJYin

ivygreen said:


> what is an osteotomy? i keep seeing it mentioned but i can’t figure out what it is.. on google it just says it’s a surgery where the bones are cut but like what bones lol


Late reply but op mentions rhino and alar (nose wings) so it's osteotomy for nose. I think all mentions of osteotomy on this forum would be referring to nasal bone. It's surgery for reshaping when you have a wide nasal bone or hump etc.


----------



## tantan00

One of the quotes I recently got from one clinic.. 
zygoma + vline - 14,000 , nose(first time!!) - 5,500
Although I haven't done that much research yet, I believe these are on high end.. right?? oh those are in korean currency. just too many zeros so i shortened them.


----------



## bobamilktea

Any prices for liposuction guys? Arms / upper body / stomach / thighs (any prices really, would be much appreciated)


----------



## ps2307

i've been inquiring about a liposuction procedure that's supposed to be cheaper than traditional lipo. they also use local anaesthesia instead of general, which i'm terrified of
clinics call it a whole bunch of different names (LAMS, liposuction injections, soda pack etc) and here are the quotes that i've gotten so far
disclaimer: i've been doing the inquiries in korean as most of these places don't have english-speaking kakaotalk accounts. the 365mc english channels were unresponsive so i sent a message to their gangnam one

*365mc: *₩264,000 per 50cc 
*highlight clinic:* ₩108,900 per 50cc 
*leeds clinic:* ₩55,000 per 50cc
*beauty bar slimming:* advertised as ₩400,000 per area *BUT* when i sent them a message to confirm this price, they said that they will only be able to give an accurate quotation after consulting with the doctor. however i'm not in seoul yet so i won't be able to give an update until early dec


----------



## bobamilktea

ps2307 said:


> i've been inquiring about a liposuction procedure that's supposed to be cheaper than traditional lipo. they also use local anaesthesia instead of general, which i'm terrified of
> clinics call it a whole bunch of different names (LAMS, liposuction injections, soda pack etc) and here are the quotes that i've gotten so far
> disclaimer: i've been doing the inquiries in korean as most of these places don't have english-speaking kakaotalk accounts. the 365mc english channels were unresponsive so i sent a message to their gangnam one
> 
> *365mc: *₩264,000 per 50cc
> *highlight clinic:* ₩108,900 per 50cc
> *leeds clinic:* ₩55,000 per 50cc
> *beauty bar slimming:* advertised as ₩400,000 per area *BUT* when i sent them a message to confirm this price, they said that they will only be able to give an accurate quotation after consulting with the doctor. however i'm not in seoul yet so i won't be able to give an update until early dec



thanks for replying! i read somewhere that LAMS isn't super safe, though i need to do further research on this. this is some info i found on purse forum from K Couture which helped me (forgot what thread it's from):


----------



## Pamyth

*Nana*
BA with Motiva: 15 mil
BA with Mentor extra: 15 mil

Zygoma reduction: 7 mil
Mandible contouring: 7 mil
Genioplasty: 7 mil


----------



## hvyln

Got some quotes if anyone's interested.   I'm getting my eyes and nose done.

*DA* – the consultation didn’t stand out to me. It was professional, to the point, and easy communication.

Eyes: incisional, ptosis correction, Epicanthoplasty, doesn’t recommend lateral
Nose: Open rhino, silicone bridge, tip augmentation
Total: 4.4 million KRW starting (eyes) + 6.6 million KRW starting (nose) = _*11 million KRW (~$9.2k USD)*_


*Hyundai* – friendly consultation, not much different than others.

Eyes: incision, ptosis, Epicanthoplasty, dual lateral canthoplasty
Nose: humpectomy, tip + alar
Lip corner lift: philtrum reduction is not recommended and can’t be done at the same time as rhino
Total: 6 million KRW (eyes) + 5.2 million KRW (nose, +1.2 million KRW for donor rib cartilage) + Lips: 2 million KRW = *14.4 million KRW (~$12k USD)*


*Jewelry* – very joyful consultant. Uses gifs to ensure a friendly vibe, another clinic I feel great connecting with. Too expensive.

Eyes: incisional, ptosis, Epicanthoplasty, lateral +lower canthoplasty, lower blepharoplasty conjunctiva (loveband)
Nose: short nose rhino, alar reduction, cinching
Total: 8.5 million KRW (eyes) + 7 million KRW (nose) = _*15.5 million KRW (~$12.9k USD)*_


*JT plastic surgery* – Quick responses, friendly consultation that didn’t beat around the bushes.

Eyes: incisional, ptosis correction. In-out line. Epicanthoplasty
Nose: silicon, septum or ear cartilage, donated cartilage + lengthening columella + alar reduction
Total: 3.6-4.4 million KRW (eyes) + 4.5-7.5 million KRW (nose) = *8.1-11.9 million KRW (~$6.7-10k USD)*

*
Marble* - they were semi-quick with the answers. They gave me a rundown of the flat rate for des and rhino, didn’t ask for my picture for a quote suited for me until I asked for one. Strongly hinted that I really should come in for an in-person consultation and gave off no-nonsense business vibes.

Eyes: ptosis correction, Epicanthoplasty
Nose: silicone, septum + ear cartilage for tip, short nose correction.
Total: 3.96 mil KRW (eyes) + 5.06 million KRW (nose) = *9.02 million KRW (~$7.5k USD)*


*Nana* – the only clinic that I felt the most welcomed. Answered my questions with the breakdowns to my quotes. Reasonable prices and a 25% discount (given unprompted). Nana didn’t give me business vibes, more like talking with a friend.

Eyes: incisional, ptosis correction
Nose: bridge + tip, osteotomy, silicon bridge + septal cartilage (ear cartilage if needed)
Total: 3.5 mil KRW (eyes) + 5.5 mil KRW (nose) = *9 million KRW/$7.4k USD (25% off = 6.7 million KRW/ ~$5.5k USD)*

*
Ruby* - also quick with responses. Meh on the whole vibe. Sometimes they felt friendly, sometimes distant. Hit or miss until the pricing. A whopping 12.68 mil KRW (~$10k). The eyes and nose are about the same price. Then, they said I’ll get a better discount if I put in a deposit.

Eyes: natural adhesion (non-incisional), ptosis correction, Epicanthoplasty, lateral canthoplasty + lateral hotz
Nose: tip+bridge, donated cartilage, short nose correction, alar reduction (non-incision)
Total: 6.08 million KRW (eyes) + 6.6 million KRW (nose) = _*12.68 million KRW (~$10.6k USD)*_


----------



## bubble2020

julesmule said:


> Does anyone know the price range for primary rhinoplasty to Korean residents?! And in comparison to foreigners? I am aware that there’s a premium but would like to get an idea of the difference on average…. It seems like most clinics apply premium prices to foreigners?


It's totally different, I can help you to compare. 
Which clinic do you want to know? 
kakao me too!
bubble2020


----------



## mooche

Hi everyone ~

I got quoted 7.75 mil KRW at DA plastic surgery and I'm wondering if I'm being ripped off?? My eyes are small not only in width but also length so I was recommended incisional, ptosis correction, epicanthoplasty and dual canthoplasty (lateral and lower).

Whereas at Marble, I was quoted 5.25 mil KRW for the same procedures.

I heard that foreigners often get ripped off too... I already booked my flights to Korea but i'm stressing because I don't know which clinic to go to ;-; If anyone has had DES at DA or Marble please let me know your experience !!


----------



## umarkim

Hello,
I will be staying primarily in Seoul and Daegu. I was told to avoid big cities for procedures, and was wondering if anyone knew any top ENT/plastic surgeons that have a very good reputation? Must be ent certified, as I had a septoplasty and want to get something fixed. Any opinions are greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## luvyy

Rhino at Nana: 
2,300,000 KRW (tip & bridge)
500,000 KRW (osteotomy) 
500,000 KRW (bulbous correction)
500,000 KRW (short nose correction)
= 3,800,000 KRW 

I didn't want silicone and they said they could use cartilage if necessary. I was not quoted an extra fee for that.


----------



## rniki

Booked a surgery slot for Nana, my quoted prices are for now:
rhinoplasty(bridge+tip) : 5,000,000KRW
osteotomy : add 500,000KRW
Incisional double eyelid : 2,300,000KRW
fat graft to eyelid(if necessary) : 1,000,000KRW

total : 8,800,000KRW
with 35% discount : 5,720,000KR

I also asked if they still gave discounts if I were to pay in cash and write reviews for purseblog and realme, but they dont offer discounts for either of those now.



luvyy said:


> Rhino at Nana:
> 2,300,000 KRW (tip & bridge)
> 500,000 KRW (osteotomy)
> 500,000 KRW (bulbous correction)
> 500,000 KRW (short nose correction)
> = 3,800,000 KRW
> 
> I didn't want silicone and they said they could use cartilage if necessary. I was not quoted an extra fee for that.



I do wonder why there is such a huge price difference between our quotations


----------



## luvyy

rniki said:


> Booked a surgery slot for Nana, my quoted prices are for now:
> rhinoplasty(bridge+tip) : 5,000,000KRW
> osteotomy : add 500,000KRW
> Incisional double eyelid : 2,300,000KRW
> fat graft to eyelid(if necessary) : 1,000,000KRW
> 
> total : 8,800,000KRW
> with 35% discount : 5,720,000KR
> 
> I also asked if they still gave discounts if I were to pay in cash and write reviews for purseblog and realme, but they dont offer discounts for either of those now.
> 
> 
> 
> I do wonder why there is such a huge price difference between our quotations


I'm not completely sure. They did get back to me and if I wanted to do rib cartilage only, it would be an extra 7,500,000 KRW, which I thought was ridiculous. Otherwise, the procedure using silicone is rather cheap.


----------



## ledaneco

My Price quote from Nana
Tip Plasty: 4,500,000 KRW
Osteotomy: add 500,000 KRW
Hump Removal: add 500,000 KRW
Incisional Ptosis Correction: 3,500,000 KRW
Total: 9,000,000 KRW
with 25% discount: 6,750,000 KRW ($5,544)

I'm not sure that I have ptosis though. I asked for incisional double eyelid and 3,500,000 seems a bit higher than others.


----------



## kiyora98

.


----------



## kiyora98

Quotes from NANA Hospital

Tip Plasty: 4,500,000 KRW
Osteotomy: add 500,000 KRW
Hump Removal: add 500,000 KRW
V Line + Genioplasty: 10,000,000 KRW
V Line + Genioplasty + Cheekbone Reduction: 18,000,000 KRW
Full Face Fat Graft: 4,000,000 KRW
Lip Filler: 220,000 KRW

Co-ordinator switched between 7,000,000 KRW and 10,000,000 KRW for a Genioplasty quote. Take that as you will.

35% discount on 3 or more surgeries.
25% discount on 2 surgeries.


----------



## krasgy

I plan to get des, epi/canthoplasty, and full face fat grafting. I have contacted Baum and Wannabe a few days ago, but have not heard from them yet

GNG des 2.8, canth 0.5, fg 2.3
JK 2.6-3.2 incisional ptosis des, ep 1-1.2, fg 2.4-3.5
Nana 3.5 incisional ptosis des, epi 1.5, fg 3.5


----------



## Fljnn9393

Got quoted DES incisional shinseung at 2.5mil won and natural adhesional ptosis correction and epicanthoplasty at 3.3mil and 1.3 mil respectively!

I'm going over on 20June for double eyelid and ptosis (probably epicanthoplasty too) and have booked for a number of consultations. Anyone who're keen to go for consultations together PM me!


----------



## peterbestkim

julesmule said:


> Does anyone know the price range for primary rhinoplasty to Korean residents?! And in comparison to foreigners? I am aware that there’s a premium but would like to get an idea of the difference on average…. It seems like most clinics apply premium prices to foreigners?


It depends on clinics I think.


----------



## peterbestkim

julesmule said:


> Does anyone know the price range for primary rhinoplasty to Korean residents?! And in comparison to foreigners? I am aware that there’s a premium but would like to get an idea of the difference on average…. It seems like most clinics apply premium prices to foreigners?


Most are double or a lot


----------



## peterbestkim

I plan to get revision rhinoplasty next week at Miho

Revision Rhinoplasty with Tip plasty 3 mil
septal cartilage : 0.5 mil
alarplasty : 0.5 mil
Total : 4 mil


----------



## krasgy

Marble revisional des+ptosis 4.5, 1.1 canth, 2.6 fg
Fresh des 1.7, dual canth 1.8, fg 2.8

Still not have heard back from Wannabe or Baum for over a week.


----------



## elluxion

umarkim said:


> Hello,
> I will be staying primarily in Seoul and Daegu. I was told to avoid big cities for procedures, and was wondering if anyone knew any top ENT/plastic surgeons that have a very good reputation? Must be ent certified, as I had a septoplasty and want to get something fixed. Any opinions are greatly appreciated! Thank you



1st Button's doctor is an ENT surgeon. i did my primary rhino with him. he speak fluent english! you will be comfortable with him!


----------



## love.k

Hi all!
I have been following this thread for some time and decided to get my own quotes from several clinics as well. I really appreciated all of you who have shared the costs for each clinic so I, too, will pay it forward and share what I have been quoted as well. 

First off, I have one double eyelid and one monolid (one eye is also smaller than the other). The areas I want to be worked on is my eyes, nose, chin/jaw fat (saggy/fatty skin under my chin), and dermatology if offered (for acne scarring). The overall look I am going for is a natural dolly look.

Marble
DES: Incisional + Canthoplasty + Epicanthoplasty = 3.96KW
Rhinoplasty: Bulbous nose correction + nose correction + hump correction + alar reduction= 7.5KW
Chin Lipo = 1.98KW
Total Cost= 12.78KW (~$10.6k)
Notes: Very responsive and detailed. Honestly the most expensive nose quote, but it could be reduced if met face to face as I do not have a hump on my nose. The website states that they offer dermatology but they told me they focused more on surgical procedures than dermatology. I appreciated that they were honest about it. Overall, they were kind and easy to work with.

NANA
DES: Incisional + canthoplasty= 4.7KW
Rhinoplasty: Tip and Bridge + Osteotomy= $5.5KW
Chin Lipo = 2.5KW
Total Cost = 12.7KW (~$10k)
Notes: The most responsive from all clinics! They suggested threadlift with my chin lipo, as well as, epicanthoplasty and lateral canthoplasty but did not provide me a quote. They said they had dermatology but did not provide any pricing or what they offered. They were nice and welcoming, but at the end of our conversation, I felt like I was pressured to book a surgery with them right away.

Hyundai Aesthetics
DES: Epicanthoplasty + Incisional + Dual canthoplasty = 6.2KW
Rhinoplasty: Tip and Bridge = 5.4KW (with rib cartridge = 6.9KW)
Chin Lipo + Threadlift + Genioplasty = 10.1KW
Total Cost = 23.2KW (~$18.3k, the most expensive)
Notes: Very slow responses, but got through to them (honestly, really want to go here due to BandA pictures). Very short but very direct with you, yet still came off nice. They suggested genioplasty which I am still on the fence on as it requires actual bone surgery. But they were the first clinic that I felt knew what they were talking about alongside Ruby PS.

Wannabe
DES: Incisional + Ptosis correction = 2.8KW
Rhinoplasty: tip and bridge + short nose correction = 3.6KW (promo right now, otherwise it is 4.5KW)
Accusculpting = 1.5KW
Total Cost = 7.9KW (~$6.2k)
Notes: Slow response, but did answer most of my questions with exception of dermatology. Gave direct answers.

Ruby Plastic Surgery
DES: Ptosis correction + Epicanthoplasty + lateral canthoplasty + lateral hotz= 6.3KW
Rhinoplasty: Tip and bridge+ dropping nose correction + donated cartridge + alar reduction= 5.9KW
Chin Lipo + threadlift = 6.1KW
Dermatology: Rejuran healer + filler = 1.98KW
Total Cost = 20.28KW (~$16K)
Notes: The only ones who offer video consultation! They were very informative, met the translator, consultant and the doctor during consultation! Answered everything I wanted. Provided very detailed descriptions of what was recommended and did not pressure me at all. Was definitely expensive but the only ones that went into detail with my acne scarring. Very welcoming and warm.



I hope I was able to help some of you 

Let me know if any of you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## wengielo

Hi everyone,

Just sharing the quotes I got for eyelid, rhino, and Motiva breast augmentation

*BRAUN MEDICAL GROUP*
I will be doing my surgery with Braun next week.

Rhinoplasty (Alar reduction, tipplasty with donated rib cartilage, silicone implant, deviated septum, hump removal, osteotomy) - 5.5M KRW
Incision double eyelid (w/ ptosis correction) - 1.2M KRW
Canthoplasty and epicanthoplasty - 0.9M KRW
Forehead fat graft a 1.6M KRW
MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 8M KRW - I didn’t even know they had Motiva because it’s only documented in their Korean website. They have way more info there. (I received special price for this because I am doing all surgeries at once)
*NANA HOSPITAL*

I was looking into NANA because they have the promotion going on right now for multiple surgeries up to 35% off
MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 15M KRW (at 35% off it would be around 9.75M KRW) 
*VIEW *

MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 14M KRW (discount of 15% if deposit paid 6 months prior to the date of surgery
*DA PLASTIC SURGERY*

Rhinoplasty (Alar reduction, tipplasty with donated rib cartilage, silicone implant, deviated septum, hump removal, osteotomy) - 10M KRW
Incision double eyelid (w/ ptosis correction) with Canthoplasty and epicanthoplasty - 5.5M KRW
*LAVIAN PS*

MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 14M KRW
Does anyone have quotes for Accusculpt or thread lift? I’m thinking of getting it for my mild mild sagging


----------



## rayyyy123

love.k said:


> Hi all!
> I have been following this thread for some time and decided to get my own quotes from several clinics as well. I really appreciated all of you who have shared the costs for each clinic so I, too, will pay it forward and share what I have been quoted as well.
> 
> First off, I have one double eyelid and one monolid (one eye is also smaller than the other). The areas I want to be worked on is my eyes, nose, chin/jaw fat (saggy/fatty skin under my chin), and dermatology if offered (for acne scarring). The overall look I am going for is a natural dolly look.
> 
> Marble
> DES: Incisional + Canthoplasty + Epicanthoplasty = 3.96KW
> Rhinoplasty: Bulbous nose correction + nose correction + hump correction + alar reduction= 7.5KW
> Chin Lipo = 1.98KW
> Total Cost= 12.78KW (~$10.6k)
> Notes: Very responsive and detailed. Honestly the most expensive nose quote, but it could be reduced if met face to face as I do not have a hump on my nose. The website states that they offer dermatology but they told me they focused more on surgical procedures than dermatology. I appreciated that they were honest about it. Overall, they were kind and easy to work with.
> 
> NANA
> DES: Incisional + canthoplasty= 4.7KW
> Rhinoplasty: Tip and Bridge + Osteotomy= $5.5KW
> Chin Lipo = 2.5KW
> Total Cost = 12.7KW (~$10k)
> Notes: The most responsive from all clinics! They suggested threadlift with my chin lipo, as well as, epicanthoplasty and lateral canthoplasty but did not provide me a quote. They said they had dermatology but did not provide any pricing or what they offered. They were nice and welcoming, but at the end of our conversation, I felt like I was pressured to book a surgery with them right away.
> 
> Hyundai Aesthetics
> DES: Epicanthoplasty + Incisional + Dual canthoplasty = 6.2KW
> Rhinoplasty: Tip and Bridge = 5.4KW (with rib cartridge = 6.9KW)
> Chin Lipo + Threadlift + Genioplasty = 10.1KW
> Total Cost = 23.2KW (~$18.3k, the most expensive)
> Notes: Very slow responses, but got through to them (honestly, really want to go here due to BandA pictures). Very short but very direct with you, yet still came off nice. They suggested genioplasty which I am still on the fence on as it requires actual bone surgery. But they were the first clinic that I felt knew what they were talking about alongside Ruby PS.
> 
> Wannabe
> DES: Incisional + Ptosis correction = 2.8KW
> Rhinoplasty: tip and bridge + short nose correction = 3.6KW (promo right now, otherwise it is 4.5KW)
> Accusculpting = 1.5KW
> Total Cost = 7.9KW (~$6.2k)
> Notes: Slow response, but did answer most of my questions with exception of dermatology. Gave direct answers.
> 
> Ruby Plastic Surgery
> DES: Ptosis correction + Epicanthoplasty + lateral canthoplasty + lateral hotz= 6.3KW
> Rhinoplasty: Tip and bridge+ dropping nose correction + donated cartridge + alar reduction= 5.9KW
> Chin Lipo + threadlift = 6.1KW
> Dermatology: Rejuran healer + filler = 1.98KW
> Total Cost = 20.28KW (~$16K)
> Notes: The only ones who offer video consultation! They were very informative, met the translator, consultant and the doctor during consultation! Answered everything I wanted. Provided very detailed descriptions of what was recommended and did not pressure me at all. Was definitely expensive but the only ones that went into detail with my acne scarring. Very welcoming and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I was able to help some of you
> 
> Let me know if any of you have any questions. Thanks!



Hello! Thank you so much for the breakdown in costs, that gives me an idea of where to look. With Marble, did you click on the online reservation or online consultation? I had Olivia reach out to me through the online consultation but she hasnt responded and its been ~ 4 days... dont know if that was a similar timeline to your responses?


----------



## love.k

rayyyy123 said:


> Hello! Thank you so much for the breakdown in costs, that gives me an idea of where to look. With Marble, did you click on the online reservation or online consultation? I had Olivia reach out to me through the online consultation but she hasnt responded and its been ~ 4 days... dont know if that was a similar timeline to your responses?



Hi Ray!
I actually contacted Marble through Kaokaotalk.  I contacted them on April 20th and they responded on the 21st. And after every question, they responded within a day (mainly due to time zones though). Maybe try on there.


----------



## rayyyy123

love.k said:


> Hi Ray!
> I actually contacted Marble through Kaokaotalk.  I contacted them on April 20th and they responded on the 21st. And after every question, they responded within a day (mainly due to time zones though). Maybe try on there.


Amazing, let me give them a message. KKT is psmarble right?
How is your ps journey going btw? Have you decided on where you're going to go?


----------



## love.k

rayyyy123 said:


> Amazing, let me give them a message. KKT is psmarble right?
> How is your ps journey going btw? Have you decided on where you're going to go?



Yes! Its psmarble… but shows up as Marble Global after you add them to chat.
My PS journey is still ongoing. I honestly have no idea who to choose because I like all their suggestions. It’ll come down to f2f consultations at this point for me.

Hopefully you can get someone from Marble to help you.


----------



## rayyyy123

love.k said:


> Yes! Its psmarble… but shows up as Marble Global after you add them to chat.
> My PS journey is still ongoing. I honestly have no idea who to choose because I like all their suggestions. It’ll come down to f2f consultations at this point for me.
> 
> Hopefully you can get someone from Marble to help you.


Thank you for the KKT recommendation! Responses are wayy faster.
All the best on your journey


----------



## mcfeelipe

wengielo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just sharing the quotes I got for eyelid, rhino, and Motiva breast augmentation
> 
> *BRAUN MEDICAL GROUP*
> I will be doing my surgery with Braun next week.
> 
> Rhinoplasty (Alar reduction, tipplasty with donated rib cartilage, silicone implant, deviated septum, hump removal, osteotomy) - 5.5M KRW
> Incision double eyelid (w/ ptosis correction) - 1.2M KRW
> Canthoplasty and epicanthoplasty - 0.9M KRW
> Forehead fat graft a 1.6M KRW
> MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 8M KRW - I didn’t even know they had Motiva because it’s only documented in their Korean website. They have way more info there. (I received special price for this because I am doing all surgeries at once)
> *NANA HOSPITAL*
> 
> I was looking into NANA because they have the promotion going on right now for multiple surgeries up to 35% off
> MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 15M KRW (at 35% off it would be around 9.75M KRW)
> *VIEW *
> 
> MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 14M KRW (discount of 15% if deposit paid 6 months prior to the date of surgery
> *DA PLASTIC SURGERY*
> 
> Rhinoplasty (Alar reduction, tipplasty with donated rib cartilage, silicone implant, deviated septum, hump removal, osteotomy) - 10M KRW
> Incision double eyelid (w/ ptosis correction) with Canthoplasty and epicanthoplasty - 5.5M KRW
> *LAVIAN PS*
> 
> MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 14M KRW
> Does anyone have quotes for Accusculpt or thread lift? I’m thinking of getting it for my mild mild sagging



NGL, I literally just finished watching a video about a Chinese woman trying to sue Lavian PS -.-


----------



## jason748

Does anyone know how many days it takes for DA to respond to emails and kakaotalk?


----------



## HappyHerbivore

I already did my surgeries. These are the prices I got quoted. 

Eyelid revision:
Shinseung: 5.5 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
IVE: 5.6 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
TS: 5.8 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
JW: 6.5 mil krw (Eyelid revision, ptosis correction, scar correction)
1mm: 6.6 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction); this price includes a discount for writing a couple of reviews for them

Rhinoplasty revision:
Dr Jin's Premium Nose Clinic: 9000 USD if I chose donated fascia, 12 000 USD if I chose rib (I didn't want either of them but he only gave these two options) 
1st Button: 5500 USD (just septal cartilage; this includes functional surgery)
Hanabi: 9 mil krw if I chose rib, 7 mil krw if no rib 
Conopi: 5.5 mil krw (no rib) 
Graceonyoung: 9 mil krw 

Plate removal and v-line revision: 
The Face Dental: 2.2 mil krw for plate removal (11 plates and 4 wires); 5.5 mil krw for v-line revision
Everm: 5 mil krw for plate removal; 9.5 mil krw for v-line revision


----------



## Taniadly

Hi,

Can you guys tell me if it is the normal price and process:

Jivaka care concierge (they didn't mention they take a %) and Ruby plastic surgery. 

I did an online video consultation and they mentioned proposing a discount and now they say it is possible only after I come see the doctor and we can negotiate...

Forehead reduction & bone shaving: 8.8KRW
Fat graft( dull face): 1 session 2.75mil KRW / 2 sessions 3.85mil KRW
Natural adhesional Ptosis correction: 3.3mil KRW
Undereye Fat reposition surgery: 2.5mil KRW
Facial contouring mini v line:  9mil KRW

The hotel is non included but they can find one with a discount. 

Travel and postcare:
"
* When the reservation deposit is confirmed and the payment is over 10 million won:
pick-up service (airport <-> hotel, round trip) + aftercare kit + swelling injection + swelling laser + recovery injection + foreign medical insurance (for travel) are available."

But now when I wanted to negotiate here is what they say:

"
Unfortunately, the hotel cost is not included in the surgery price. Instead, the clinic can help you get a discount at one of the surrounding hotels and arrange airport pick-up and drop-off.
Since it's difficult to decide which surgeries you will need based on the video consultation only and therefore to give you an exact price quote, we recommend that you prepare the possible maximum amount of money."

This is so complicated and vague at the same time. 

First time surgery in Korea, what do you guys think


----------



## eddew

HappyHerbivore said:


> I already did my surgeries. These are the prices I got quoted.
> 
> Eyelid revision:
> Shinseung: 5.5 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
> IVE: 5.6 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
> TS: 5.8 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
> JW: 6.5 mil krw (Eyelid revision, ptosis correction, scar correction)
> 1mm: 6.6 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction); this price includes a discount for writing a couple of reviews for them
> 
> Rhinoplasty revision:
> Dr Jin's Premium Nose Clinic: 9000 USD if I chose donated fascia, 12 000 USD if I chose rib (I didn't want either of them but he only gave these two options)
> 1st Button: 5500 USD (just septal cartilage; this includes functional surgery)
> Hanabi: 9 mil krw if I chose rib, 7 mil krw if no rib
> Conopi: 5.5 mil krw (no rib)
> Graceonyoung: 9 mil krw
> 
> Plate removal and v-line revision:
> The Face Dental: 2.2 mil krw for plate removal (11 plates and 4 wires); 5.5 mil krw for v-line revision
> Everm: 5 mil krw for plate removal; 9.5 mil krw for v-line revision



Where did you end up going for your surgeries if you don't mind sharing?
Some of your clinics are on my shortlist, so thanks for the price comparison


----------



## HappyHerbivore

eddew said:


> Where did you end up going for your surgeries if you don't mind sharing?
> Some of your clinics are on my shortlist, so thanks for the price comparison


 Hi, I did eyelid revision at JW with Choi Hong lim, plate removal and vline revision at The face dental, and rhino revision at 1st Button - all during a six week trip to Korea.


----------



## isabelle89

Taniadly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you guys tell me if it is the normal price and process:
> 
> Jivaka care concierge (they didn't mention they take a %) and Ruby plastic surgery.
> 
> I did an online video consultation and they mentioned proposing a discount and now they say it is possible only after I come see the doctor and we can negotiate...
> 
> Forehead reduction & bone shaving: 8.8KRW
> Fat graft( dull face): 1 session 2.75mil KRW / 2 sessions 3.85mil KRW
> Natural adhesional Ptosis correction: 3.3mil KRW
> Undereye Fat reposition surgery: 2.5mil KRW
> Facial contouring mini v line:  9mil KRW
> 
> The hotel is non included but they can find one with a discount.
> 
> Travel and postcare:
> "
> * When the reservation deposit is confirmed and the payment is over 10 million won:
> pick-up service (airport <-> hotel, round trip) + aftercare kit + swelling injection + swelling laser + recovery injection + foreign medical insurance (for travel) are available."
> 
> But now when I wanted to negotiate here is what they say:
> 
> "
> Unfortunately, the hotel cost is not included in the surgery price. Instead, the clinic can help you get a discount at one of the surrounding hotels and arrange airport pick-up and drop-off.
> Since it's difficult to decide which surgeries you will need based on the video consultation only and therefore to give you an exact price quote, we recommend that you prepare the possible maximum amount of money."
> 
> This is so complicated and vague at the same time.
> 
> First time surgery in Korea, what do you guys think


 Overpriced


----------



## bluehart119

Anyone know tips to haggle/ negotiate costs? Because I know for sure they charge you so much more compared to native koreans as I have a friend who done their nose and it cost 3400 dollars for rhinoplasty but they charger me 8500 for rhinoplasty where my friend and my nose is actually very similar with deviated nose and having to do the same procedure for wide nose. I know I can tell them I will pay in cash but what other tips to make the surgery cheaper?


----------



## love.k

jason748 said:


> Does anyone know how many days it takes for DA to respond to emails and kakaotalk?



Hi Jason! I reached out to DA on April 21st and got a reply on May 3rd on KakaoTalk. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jen_s21

luvyy said:


> Rhino at Nana:
> 2,300,000 KRW (tip & bridge)
> 500,000 KRW (osteotomy)
> 500,000 KRW (bulbous correction)
> 500,000 KRW (short nose correction)
> = 3,800,000 KRW
> 
> I didn't want silicone and they said they could use cartilage if necessary. I was not quoted an extra fee for that.



Hi, how did you get a quote from them? did you do a personal consultation or just email/messaging?


----------



## love.k

Jen_s21 said:


> Hi, how did you get a quote from them? did you do a personal consultation or just email/messaging?


Hi Jen!
Nana replies super quickly on KakaoTalk. I suggest using the app to message them.


----------



## leanna2022

bluehart119 said:


> Anyone know tips to haggle/ negotiate costs? Because I know for sure they charge you so much more compared to native koreans as I have a friend who done their nose and it cost 3400 dollars for rhinoplasty but they charger me 8500 for rhinoplasty where my friend and my nose is actually very similar with deviated nose and having to do the same procedure for wide nose. I know I can tell them I will pay in cash but what other tips to make the surgery cheaper?


offer to write reviews or let them use your photos. 8500 is ridiculous though


----------



## leanna2022

-


----------



## leanna2022

--


----------



## bunny2484

luvyy said:


> Rhino at Nana:
> 2,300,000 KRW (tip & bridge)
> 500,000 KRW (osteotomy)
> 500,000 KRW (bulbous correction)
> 500,000 KRW (short nose correction)
> = 3,800,000 KRW
> 
> I didn't want silicone and they said they could use cartilage if necessary. I was not quoted an extra fee for that.


Did you have your rib cartilage rhinoplasty? I'm looking for rib cartilage rhinoplasty. I have consulted some doctors for this procedures.  Maybe we can exchanges experiences?


----------



## suenjeff

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post this but I got a quote from Yoskarn Clinic in Bangkok.

Bridgeplasty
Tipplasty
Osteotomy
Alarplasty

Cost is 220,000THB so around 6.2K USD. Is this a reasonable price? This is my first PS, I just want to make sure I'm not getting completely rip off.

Thanks


----------



## SassyJj

Is total cost for 3 surgeries, revision rhino (autologous rhino), breast lift and lower abdomen liposuction usd 13k (7,000.00krw) seem fair or excessive ?


----------



## peterbestkim

HappyHerbivore said:


> I already did my surgeries. These are the prices I got quoted.
> 
> Eyelid revision:
> Shinseung: 5.5 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
> IVE: 5.6 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
> TS: 5.8 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction)
> JW: 6.5 mil krw (Eyelid revision, ptosis correction, scar correction)
> 1mm: 6.6 mil krw (Eyelid revision and ptosis correction); this price includes a discount for writing a couple of reviews for them
> 
> Rhinoplasty revision:
> Dr Jin's Premium Nose Clinic: 9000 USD if I chose donated fascia, 12 000 USD if I chose rib (I didn't want either of them but he only gave these two options)
> 1st Button: 5500 USD (just septal cartilage; this includes functional surgery)
> Hanabi: 9 mil krw if I chose rib, 7 mil krw if no rib
> Conopi: 5.5 mil krw (no rib)
> Graceonyoung: 9 mil krw
> 
> Plate removal and v-line revision:
> The Face Dental: 2.2 mil krw for plate removal (11 plates and 4 wires); 5.5 mil krw for v-line revision
> Everm: 5 mil krw for plate removal; 9.5 mil krw for v-line revision



I had revision rhinoplasty and it is double the price of my surgery cost.


----------



## MQOC

Nana -

Rhino (bridge argumentation, tip plasty) : 5mil (silicon), add 7.5mil for rib cartilage (!!!)

Rhino (alar base reduction): 1mil

Abdomen lipo :6.2mil
Flanks lipo: 3mil
Chin lipo: 1 mil
Full face fat graft : 3.5mil
Chin implant : 4mil

2 surgeries :15% dis
3 or more : 25% discount 

Overall on the higher side.


----------



## oroxyo

Mine plastic surgery

Double incisional eyelid - 2.6m KRW
Augmentation Rhinoplasty + tip plasty = 4.3m KRW

Still waiting on a few other clinics.


----------



## xanncy

Nana has increased their prices by quite a bit since 3 months ago. They won't allow any other discounts on top of this, either.

Facial Contuoring (V-line, Genioplasty, Zygoma) 18 million
Tip Plasty alone 4.5 million

15% off - 2 surgeries
25% off - 3 or more surgeries


----------



## ccbutnotchanel

Anyone have a quote from 1mm? I felt they quoted me high for DES + ptosis + canthoplasty at 5mil and fat graft at 2mil. Price is negotiable but I don’t know how much


----------



## Kimmiko8

Hi everyone - does anyone have a quote from machimpyo for DES revision and ptosis correction?


----------



## ccbutnotchanel

Kimmiko8 said:


> Hi everyone - does anyone have a quote from machimpyo for DES revision and ptosis correction?


Idk about revision but primary I was quoted 1.65mil won and ptosis for 1.65mil won.


----------



## Kimmiko8

ccbutnotchanel said:


> Idk about revision but primary I was quoted 1.65mil won and ptosis for 1.65mil won.


Thank you for your response!


----------



## lily01

HappyHerbivore said:


> Hi, I did eyelid revision at JW with Choi Hong lim, plate removal and vline revision at The face dental, and rhino revision at 1st Button - all during a six week trip to Korea.


May I ask how the surgeries went and if you are satisfied with the results?  I am also looking into fc (not sure where) and rhino at first button but am scared about doing them within the same month. Along these same lines, did you like TFD? I have just been hearing some not so good things about them recently, so I haven't even looked into them...


----------



## lily01

elluxion said:


> 1st Button's doctor is an ENT surgeon. i did my primary rhino with him. he speak fluent english! you will be comfortable with him!


May I ask if you were satisfied with the results and how much your surgery cost? Dr Kim is at the top of my list atm


----------



## Kimmiko8

ccbutnotchanel said:


> Idk about revision but primary I was quoted 1.65mil won and ptosis for 1.65mil won.


Thank you for your response - did you reach out to them via KakaoTalk?


----------



## HappyHerbivore

lily01 said:


> May I ask how the surgeries went and if you are satisfied with the results?  I am also looking into fc (not sure where) and rhino at first button but am scared about doing them within the same month. Along these same lines, did you like TFD? I have just been hearing some not so good things about them recently, so I haven't even looked into them...


All of them went really well, I posted review about my experience (if you are interested in the details): https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-one-trip-at-three-separate-clinics.1053181/. People have done these procedures in the same month, but there are also many people who have made separate trips for separate procedures. 

I really liked TFD, I think Dr Lee is a great doctor, at least for me - he was just what I needed since no other doctor I knew of could remove all my plates and was as patient. Yeah I heard about the bad reviews and comments too, but I preferred to just trust all the positive accounts from people I actually knew and to trust him based on my own very good consult experiences with him. I'm not saying all or most of the bad comments on purseforum are fake; I have no idea about the veracity of those, which is why they were not determinative in my decision. Before I went, I was disconcerted about some of the negative things I read on this forum, but I liked the doctor so much upon meeting him and was assuaged and reassured by some girls who had successful surgeries with him recently (and in previous years, I have had private communications with many people who had good experiences, my rationale was that his skills could not have drastically declined in just a couple of years).


----------



## kelly3000

I will do ptosis surgery this week at MIHO. They are on promotion now. These are the prices I got from them via whatsapp. 

MIHO Plastic Surgery Summer Promotion (August 1th~ September 30th)
(Unit: Million KRW)
1. Double eyelid surgery with non-incision method 1.5 -> 1.0
2. Under eye fat removal & repositioning 2 -> 1.5
3. Rhinoplasty (nose bridge + ear cartilage nose tip) 4 -> 2.8
4. Revision nose surgery (nose bridge + tip of nose) 5-> 3.8
5. Chin implant 2.5->2
6. Fat grafting (full face, 1st) 2->1
7. Contour injection 200,000 won
8. 3 types of contour (contouring injection, shrink, botox) 1->0.5
(Including VAT)


----------



## ariesxtreme

kelly3000 said:


> I will do ptosis surgery this week at MIHO. They are on promotion now. These are the prices I got from them via whatsapp.
> 
> MIHO Plastic Surgery Summer Promotion (August 1th~ September 30th)
> (Unit: Million KRW)
> 1. Double eyelid surgery with non-incision method 1.5 -> 1.0
> 2. Under eye fat removal & repositioning 2 -> 1.5
> 3. Rhinoplasty (nose bridge + ear cartilage nose tip) 4 -> 2.8
> 4. Revision nose surgery (nose bridge + tip of nose) 5-> 3.8
> 5. Chin implant 2.5->2
> 6. Fat grafting (full face, 1st) 2->1
> 7. Contour injection 200,000 won
> 8. 3 types of contour (contouring injection, shrink, botox) 1->0.5
> (Including VAT)


This is what I got too from them, at least the same ones we're looking at.


----------



## cyndimushi

suenjeff said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right forum to post this but I got a quote from Yoskarn Clinic in Bangkok.
> 
> Bridgeplasty
> Tipplasty
> Osteotomy
> Alarplasty
> 
> Cost is 220,000THB so around 6.2K USD. Is this a reasonable price? This is my first PS, I just want to make sure I'm not getting completely rip off.
> 
> Thanks


Oh wow I did my coolsculpting with them 3 years ago. Wish I did more. But this thread is for Korea clinics, not Bangkok


----------



## kelly3000

ariesxtreme said:


> This is what I got too from them, at least the same ones we're looking at.


Really? 
Can I ask you which surgery are you interested in? 
I am going to surgery soon!


----------



## ariesxtreme

kelly3000 said:


> Really?
> Can I ask you which surgery are you interested in?
> I am going to surgery soon!


revision DES with ptosis correct, lateral canthoplasty and epilcanthoplasty along with under eye and rhino, possible fat grafting


----------



## peachpurse

Kimmiko8 said:


> Hi everyone - does anyone have a quote from machimpyo for DES revision and ptosis correction?


I paid 4.5 for revision with him.


----------



## iwant2lookgood

kelly3000 said:


> I will do ptosis surgery this week at MIHO. They are on promotion now. These are the prices I got from them via whatsapp.
> 
> MIHO Plastic Surgery Summer Promotion (August 1th~ September 30th)
> (Unit: Million KRW)
> 1. Double eyelid surgery with non-incision method 1.5 -> 1.0
> 2. Under eye fat removal & repositioning 2 -> 1.5
> 3. Rhinoplasty (nose bridge + ear cartilage nose tip) 4 -> 2.8
> 4. Revision nose surgery (nose bridge + tip of nose) 5-> 3.8
> 5. Chin implant 2.5->2
> 6. Fat grafting (full face, 1st) 2->1
> 7. Contour injection 200,000 won
> 8. 3 types of contour (contouring injection, shrink, botox) 1->0.5
> (Including VAT)


Hi I am planning to do ptosis correction and rhino with them next month! May i know how the overall process/atmosphere there was like and which doctor you chose for your procedure?


----------



## iwant2lookgood

ariesxtreme said:


> revision DES with ptosis correct, lateral canthoplasty and epilcanthoplasty along with under eye and rhino, possible fat grafting


I’m very interested in MIHO as well but haven’t seen too many reviews on them. What made you choose them and which doctor are you planning to go with for your rhino?


----------



## kelly3000

ariesxtreme said:


> revision DES with ptosis correct, lateral canthoplasty and epilcanthoplasty along with under eye and rhino, possible fat grafting


Oh, are you planning to come to Korea? Did you book consultation? I'm in Seoul just got surgery.


----------



## kelly3000

iwant2lookgood said:


> Hi I am planning to do ptosis correction and rhino with them next month! May i know how the overall process/atmosphere there was like and which doctor you chose for your procedure?


I got surgery from Dr. Yoon Jeongwon and he is very kind and professional. 
Overall atmosphere is warm and kind, all of them are very kind and Stella who is my translator is so good. She is very warm and nice person who is from NY and good at English. 
The hospital is not that hectic and not that factory kinda.


----------



## iwant2lookgood

kelly3000 said:


> I got surgery from Dr. Yoon Jeongwon and he is very kind and professional.
> Overall atmosphere is warm and kind, all of them are very kind and Stella who is my translator is so good. She is very warm and nice person who is from NY and good at English.
> The hospital is not that hectic and not that factory kinda.


Oh I see! I believe he is relatively new to MIHO and haven’t heard much reviews about him so far. How is your eye recovering? And also, which doctor would you recommend for rhinoplasty?


----------



## kelly3000

iwant2lookgood said:


> Oh I see! I believe he is relatively new to MIHO and haven’t heard much reviews about him so far. How is your eye recovering? And also, which doctor would you recommend for rhinoplasty?


I got surgery four days ago and still have swelling. But it doesn't hurt and itchy. I agree with you that there are not much reviews about him, but he is very professional abundant in experience. I don't know about rhinoplasty at Miho, but they are famous for rhinoplasty as I know.


----------



## iwant2lookgood

kelly3000 said:


> I got surgery four days ago and still have swelling. But it doesn't hurt and itchy. I agree with you that there are not much reviews about him, but he is very professional abundant in experience. I don't know about rhinoplasty at Miho, but they are famous for rhinoplasty as I know.


Hmm i’m considering between Dr Yoon Sukho or Dr Sohn Wonil for rhino..I just haven’t seen that many reviews on them on here. May I know why you say they’re famous for rhinoplasty?


----------



## Moon88

wengielo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just sharing the quotes I got for eyelid, rhino, and Motiva breast augmentation
> 
> *BRAUN MEDICAL GROUP*
> I will be doing my surgery with Braun next week.
> 
> Rhinoplasty (Alar reduction, tipplasty with donated rib cartilage, silicone implant, deviated septum, hump removal, osteotomy) - 5.5M KRW
> Incision double eyelid (w/ ptosis correction) - 1.2M KRW
> Canthoplasty and epicanthoplasty - 0.9M KRW
> Forehead fat graft a 1.6M KRW
> MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 8M KRW - I didn’t even know they had Motiva because it’s only documented in their Korean website. They have way more info there. (I received special price for this because I am doing all surgeries at once)
> *NANA HOSPITAL*
> 
> I was looking into NANA because they have the promotion going on right now for multiple surgeries up to 35% off
> MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 15M KRW (at 35% off it would be around 9.75M KRW)
> *VIEW *
> 
> MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 14M KRW (discount of 15% if deposit paid 6 months prior to the date of surgery
> *DA PLASTIC SURGERY*
> 
> Rhinoplasty (Alar reduction, tipplasty with donated rib cartilage, silicone implant, deviated septum, hump removal, osteotomy) - 10M KRW
> Incision double eyelid (w/ ptosis correction) with Canthoplasty and epicanthoplasty - 5.5M KRW
> *LAVIAN PS*
> 
> MOTIVA Breast Augmentation - 14M KRW
> Does anyone have quotes for Accusculpt or thread lift? I’m thinking of getting it for my mild mild sagging


hello, how was everything with your Surgeries in Braun?


----------



## kelly3000

iwant2lookgood said:


> Hmm i’m considering between Dr Yoon Sukho or Dr Sohn Wonil for rhino..I just haven’t seen that many reviews on them on here. May I know why you say they’re famous for rhinoplasty?


I heard from Korean friend who I met in Korea on the trip. Also, I went to several plastic surgery clinics and I got recommendation about miho from one of them. It is weird but I got a recommendation anyway.


----------



## ariesxtreme

kelly3000 said:


> Oh, are you planning to come to Korea? Did you book consultation? I'm in Seoul just got surgery.


Yes I’ll be in Korea end of sept thru early Oct. where did you get your surgeries and what did you get?


----------



## anonymousperson1234

I feel like this isn't the best place to ask but has anyone had any experiences with K-Art for Browbone Reudction / Brow raising / Corrugator Muscle excision(????) or FaceDental with V-Line / Cheekbone Reduction?

K-Art: was estimated to be $7000-7500 USD with Kim Nam-Bok
Facedental: was estimated to be 6,600,000 KRW (v-line) + 2,200,000 KRW (cheekbone) with Dr.Lee, Joong Kyu


I've also tried looking up Kim Nam-bok but can't find that much information on him... and they're the only clinic that deals with browbone reduction


----------



## Kimmiko8

peachpurse said:


> I paid 4.5 for revision with him.


Thank you, hope you had a smooth recovery and are happy with your results. If possible are you able to send me some pictures? I am planning to go to South Korea next year to get my sausage lids lowered but I heard that a few people who have had DES revision with him are not happy with their results due to the eyelid height being too low/natural.


----------



## peachpurse

Kimmiko8 said:


> Thank you, hope you had a smooth recovery and are happy with your results. If possible are you able to send me some pictures? I am planning to go to South Korea next year to get my sausage lids lowered but I heard that a few people who have had DES revision with him are not happy with their results due to the eyelid height being too low/natural.


I’m not comfortable sharing photos. I am extremely unhappy. My eyes are hooded now. There’s a lot of revision patients not happy with him. His office stopped responding to me awhile ago. Trying to figure out what to do now.


----------



## kelly3000

ariesxtreme said:


> Yes I’ll be in Korea end of sept thru early Oct. where did you get your surgeries and what did you get?


I got ptosis from MIHO 2 weeks ago.


----------



## yealolteapot

Will ptosis fix uneven eyes? I feel ptosis is for drooping eyelids but dont know if that covers both issues. Is uneven eyes a separate surgery?


----------



## noname888

Hi everyone - here's a few quotes I got:

- Ruby Plastic Surgery: 2,400,000 KRW (non-incisional double eyelid with ptosis correction)
- Mine Plastic Surgery: 1,300,000 KRW (non-incisional double eyelid)
- Nana Plastic Surgery: 2,600,000 KRW (incisional double eyelid)
- id Hospital: 3,500,000 KRW (incisional double eyelid with ptosis correction)


----------



## ariesxtreme

kelly3000 said:


> I got ptosis from MIHO 2 weeks ago.


Updates?  how does it look after some time?  happy?  which doctor operated on you?


----------



## kelly3000

ariesxtreme said:


> Updates?  how does it look after some time?  happy?  which doctor operated on you?


It's 2 weeks from surgery, better than last week. I like outline of my eyes, but it's swollen a bit. But I heard it is natural phenomenon. 
Dr. Yoon Jeongwon did my surgery. I am happy with the result


----------



## ariesxtreme

kelly3000 said:


> It's 2 weeks from surgery, better than last week. I like outline of my eyes, but it's swollen a bit. But I heard it is natural phenomenon.
> Dr. Yoon Jeongwon did my surgery. I am happy with the result


Thanks that's who i have a consultation for eyes when im there in a month.


----------



## kelly3000

ariesxtreme said:


> Thanks that's who i have a consultation for eyes when im there in a month.


It is soon! Which clinics are you planning to visit?


----------



## walkurenritt

Hello! I have some quotes

Braun
Facial contoruing : 11 Million KRW
Facelift : 5.5 Million KRW
Facial liposuction : 1.8 Million KRW

View
Square Jaw Reduction = 6,050,000krw
Zygoma Reduction = 6,050,000krw
T-Osteotomy = 6,050,000krw
(So total for full v line is 18,150,000krw)
3-Type Threadlift = 8,030,000krw
Fat Graft (1 area) = 2,970,000krw

V.lif
1. Full Face Lift
(Forehead Lift(Endotine fixation), Mid Face, Lower Face, Jawline+Double Chin, Neck) 
: 20million KRW(10% V.A.T extra)

2. Mini Face Lift(Mid Face, Lower Face, Jawline+Double Chin) -Each part is 3million won
: 9million KRW(10% V.A.T extra)


----------



## ariesxtreme

kelly3000 said:


> It is soon! Which clinics are you planning to visit?


Okay I have a lot I'm consulting with and now i'm thinking it may be too much and confusing.  but here's my list:

Miho
Braun
1MM
Atop
Noselab
1st button
Apgujeong
Nana
DA


----------



## kelly3000

ariesxtreme said:


> Okay I have a lot I'm consulting with and now i'm thinking it may be too much and confusing.  but here's my list:
> 
> Miho
> Braun
> 1MM
> Atop
> Noselab
> 1st button
> Apgujeong
> Nana
> DA


They all sounds good


----------



## Everly07

Just to share my quotes received from Girin I am looking to look more youthful (important from someone in late 30s!)
- Elasticum Lifting 4mil kwn
- 7mm lateral canthoplasty (I am really keen with this) - 2.5mil kwn
- Full face fat graft 3.6mil
- 3types facial contouring - 15mil kwn
- Forehead lift 4mil kwn
- Non incisional ptosis correction double eyelid 2.25mil
Above before 30% discount.

Pictures from Girin looks good, especially the 7mm lateral cathoplasty, and the facial contouring results.

What do you think the above quoted prices (good value, too pricey?) and which procedures are great to do/good results @ Girin?
Please chime in and advise 
Thanks!


----------



## sgbunbun

hi everyone, i actually had consultation at mine plastic surgery today and decide on alarplasty tying 500,000 won, under eyes fat repositioning 1,800,000 won and double eyelid partial incisional 1.3mil won (because my right eye starts to droop a little after my years ago double eyelid surgery). Doctor Lee are patience as i have quite afew questions. 
I did consult nana pricing as well but the initial quote price changes as they told me promo ended after i told them i’m from singapore. and ATOP, both suggest forehead lifting but im in my 20s prefer less invasive approach so was happy that doc lee gave me an alternative suggestion. I will be having surgery tml will share my experience after


----------



## Rnglol

Went to my consultation at 1st Button today. I got quoted 6000$ USD for a Primary Rhinoplasty (Tip + Alar) with no implants. I feel like I'm being heavily taxed on the foreigner tax lol...

Miho offered the same procedure for 3600$ USD. I actually went to Miho first.


----------



## iwant2lookgood

Rnglol said:


> Went to my consultation at 1st Button today. I got quoted 6000$ USD for a Primary Rhinoplasty (Tip + Alar) with no implants. I feel like I'm being heavily taxed on the foreigner tax lol...
> 
> Miho offered the same procedure for 3600$ USD. I actually went to Miho first.A


Are you planning to go to MiHo?


----------



## iwant2lookgood

sgbunbun said:


> hi everyone, i actually had consultation at mine plastic surgery today and decide on alarplasty tying 500,000 won, under eyes fat repositioning 1,800,000 won and double eyelid partial incisional 1.3mil won (because my right eye starts to droop a little after my years ago double eyelid surgery). Doctor Lee are patience as i have quite afew questions.
> I did consult nana pricing as well but the initial quote price changes as they told me promo ended after i told them i’m from singapore. and ATOP, both suggest forehead lifting but im in my 20s prefer less invasive approach so was happy that doc lee gave me an alternative suggestion. I will be having surgery tml will share my experience after


Hello I’m from SG too! How did your surgery go? And which doctor did you go with for your nose?


----------



## sgbunbun

iwant2lookgood said:


> Hello I’m from SG too! How did your surgery go? And which doctor did you go with for your nose?


Hi fellow sgrean~ i went with Doctor SUNG-WOOK LEE their head doctor. i’m still recovering from ytd surgery and cold pressing on my eyes to deswell. the nose is tying alarplasty which is making my nose width smaller. simple procedure  i will be going for checkup tomorrow for their post surgery treatment.


----------



## Amy5039

Everly07 said:


> Just to share my quotes received from Girin I am looking to look more youthful (important from someone in late 30s!)
> - Elasticum Lifting 4mil kwn
> - 7mm lateral canthoplasty (I am really keen with this) - 2.5mil kwn
> - Full face fat graft 3.6mil
> - 3types facial contouring - 15mil kwn
> - Forehead lift 4mil kwn
> - Non incisional ptosis correction double eyelid 2.25mil
> Above before 30% discount.
> 
> Pictures from Girin looks good, especially the 7mm lateral cathoplasty, and the facial contouring results.
> 
> What do you think the above quoted prices (good value, too pricey?) and which procedures are great to do/good results @ Girin?
> Please chime in and advise
> Thanks!



Thank you for sharing. How did you get to know Girin? Are they famous for Rhinoplasty too? They seem to be famous for face contouring from their SNS.


----------



## Amy5039

sgbunbun said:


> hi everyone, i actually had consultation at mine plastic surgery today and decide on alarplasty tying 500,000 won, under eyes fat repositioning 1,800,000 won and double eyelid partial incisional 1.3mil won (because my right eye starts to droop a little after my years ago double eyelid surgery). Doctor Lee are patience as i have quite afew questions.
> I did consult nana pricing as well but the initial quote price changes as they told me promo ended after i told them i’m from singapore. and ATOP, both suggest forehead lifting but im in my 20s prefer less invasive approach so was happy that doc lee gave me an alternative suggestion. I will be having surgery tml will share my experience after


I saw many of good reviews of ATOP. 
Are you done with surgery? 
Where did you get it?


----------



## djs2022

I was quoted 27 million KRW for DJS + V-line + zygoma reduction at EU dental. Is this a lot? I saw someone on here be quoted 17 million for DJS + V-line alone.


----------



## sgbunbun

Amy5039 said:


> I saw many of good reviews of ATOP.
> Are you done with surgery?
> Where did you get it?


yea i’m done with surgery tomorrow will be going for checkup and post surgery deswell treatment. i did kakao ATOP to enquire too. but decide to go with MINE clinic instead in the end. i feel MINE clinic is pretty honest in pricing.


----------



## IcisBlack

Hi all, I haven't been posting but have been reading posts. My journey to plastic surgery is newish, but I'm currently in South Korea right now and have done one operation (1 week ago) and am debating to do another toward the end of September. I will post a more extensive post, but here are the prices I have received when I visited the clinics in person (in KRW):

ATOP:

Rhinoplasty (septal and ear cartilage) + alar base reduction: 4.2 mil
Philtrum reduction (lip lift): 2 mil
Dbl eyelid incision: 2 mil
Epicanthoplasty (inner corner eyefold removal): 1.1 mil
Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.8 mil
Botox: forehead, between eyes, chin: 50k each area
Fat grafting for whole face: 1.5 mil
Braun

Dbl eyelid incision: 1.4 mil
Epicanthoplasty (inner corner eyefold removal): 1.2 mil
Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.4 mil
Rhinoplasty (septal and ear cartilage): 4.5 mil
Fat grafting for whole face: 1.5 mil
Miho

Dbl eyelid incision: 1.4 mil
Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.4 mil
Nose revision (the doc said because I have done a jaw surgery that the nose is considered a revision): 2.7 mil
Short nose extension: 7k
Donated cartilage: 1.6 mil
Ear cartilage: 7k
Dr. Hong Ryul Jin (ENT specialist surgeon)

$50 USD for consultation that lasted less than 10 minutes. No CT scan, just a quick peek with his tweezers and a flashlight
Quoted me $10,000 USD for a functional and rhinoplasty
I found him via RealSelf. I went to him because I wanted to check with an ENT specialist whether there is something wrong with my septum/sinus due to my jaw surgery done close to 10 years ago. It turned out his diagnosis was not helpful - didn't offer more thoughts just literally sat there and ask me if I have questions.
Things to note:

I've provided every rep and doctor my same background information and same concerns that I have and the above are their recommendations on what they can do
With the exception of ENT surgeon, all clinics offered free consultation that included pictures and CT scan
I didn't negotiate price at the time of consult
They all mentioned the above are promo prices already
I highly, 1,000,000% recommend in-person consultation before deciding on whether you should do the surgery, with which clinic, etc. if your time and resources can afford you that. I did some online consult and it is definitely not the same as being in the physical space. Elective surgeries are not to be taken lightly and saving money is not as critical as making sure you are making informed and sound choices.
Price is only one factor to consider, but there are a lot of other factors to consider (eg, post-op care, doc's bedside manners, etc) - most clinics I found are not that far off from each other in prices. Make sure you find one you are comfortable with the staff and doctor (this point is going back to why it is so critical for in-person consultation).
As mentioned, I've completed one surgery (eyelid incision, epicanthoplasty, tranconjunctival fat grafting) have decided on ATOP with Dr. Lee. My surgery and recovery went smoothly and I'm already seeing the results. So far, I'm very happy it. I'll post a separate post once my PurseForum account allows it.


----------



## beefnoodles

IcisBlack said:


> Hi all, I haven't been posting but have been reading posts. My journey to plastic surgery is newish, but I'm currently in South Korea right now and have done one operation (1 week ago) and am debating to do another toward the end of September. I will post a more extensive post, but here are the prices I have received when I visited the clinics in person (in KRW):
> 
> ATOP:
> 
> Rhinoplasty (septal and ear cartilage) + alar base reduction: 4.2 mil
> Philtrum reduction (lip lift): 2 mil
> Dbl eyelid incision: 2 mil
> Epicanthoplasty (inner corner eyefold removal): 1.1 mil
> Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.8 mil
> Botox: forehead, between eyes, chin: 50k each area
> Fat grafting for whole face: 1.5 mil
> Braun
> 
> Dbl eyelid incision: 1.4 mil
> Epicanthoplasty (inner corner eyefold removal): 1.2 mil
> Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.4 mil
> Rhinoplasty (septal and ear cartilage): 4.5 mil
> Fat grafting for whole face: 1.5 mil
> Miho
> 
> Dbl eyelid incision: 1.4 mil
> Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.4 mil
> Nose revision (the doc said because I have done a jaw surgery that the nose is considered a revision): 2.7 mil
> Short nose extension: 7k
> Donated cartilage: 1.6 mil
> Ear cartilage: 7k
> Dr. Hong Ryul Jin (ENT specialist surgeon)
> 
> $50 USD for consultation that lasted less than 10 minutes. No CT scan, just a quick peek with his tweezers and a flashlight
> Quoted me $10,000 USD for a functional and rhinoplasty
> I found him via RealSelf. I went to him because I wanted to check with an ENT specialist whether there is something wrong with my septum/sinus due to my jaw surgery done close to 10 years ago. It turned out his diagnosis was not helpful - didn't offer more thoughts just literally sat there and ask me if I have questions.
> Things to note:
> 
> I've provided every rep and doctor my same background information and same concerns that I have and the above are their recommendations on what they can do
> With the exception of ENT surgeon, all clinics offered free consultation that included pictures and CT scan
> I didn't negotiate price at the time of consult
> They all mentioned the above are promo prices already
> I highly, 1,000,000% recommend in-person consultation before deciding on whether you should do the surgery, with which clinic, etc. if your time and resources can afford you that. I did some online consult and it is definitely not the same as being in the physical space. Elective surgeries are not to be taken lightly and saving money is not as critical as making sure you are making informed and sound choices.
> Price is only one factor to consider, but there are a lot of other factors to consider (eg, post-op care, doc's bedside manners, etc) - most clinics I found are not that far off from each other in prices. Make sure you find one you are comfortable with the staff and doctor (this point is going back to why it is so critical for in-person consultation).
> As mentioned, I've completed one surgery (eyelid incision, epicanthoplasty, tranconjunctival fat grafting) have decided on ATOP with Dr. Lee. My surgery and recovery went smoothly and I'm already seeing the results. So far, I'm very happy it. I'll post a separate post once my PurseForum account allows it.


Appreciate your detailed account of your consult experience. Did you bring a translator?


----------



## IcisBlack

beefnoodles said:


> Appreciate your detailed account of your consult experience. Did you bring a translator?


Hello, no, I didn't bring my own translator. All the clinics I've visited have in-house English rep so I didn't have to bring my own. I consulted with them via KakaoTalk online in English. I then decided it is best off to consult in person first so I scheduled in-person appointment.


----------



## REVISION

iwant2lookgood said:


> Hmm i’m considering between Dr Yoon Sukho or Dr Sohn Wonil for rhino..I just haven’t seen that many reviews on them on here. May I know why you say they’re famous for rhinoplasty?


Hey, I’m actually in the exact same dilemma right now. I have a choice of either going with doctor sohn wonil or doctor yoon sukho for my revision rhinoplasty. Did you make your decision yet?


----------



## sam_via

Amy5039 said:


> Thank you for sharing. How did you get to know Girin? Are they famous for Rhinoplasty too? They seem to be famous for face contouring from their SNS.


Hi I recently got my rhinoplasty at girin! I got review discount so I'll post a thread when I got my priviliges~~


----------



## dassad

sgbunbun said:


> yea i’m done with surgery tomorrow will be going for checkup and post surgery deswell treatment. i did kakao ATOP to enquire too. but decide to go with MINE clinic instead in the end. i feel MINE clinic is pretty honest in pricing.


So glad to know this! I’m more or less fixed with MINE clinic too. Aside from the honest pricing, may I know how’s your experience with them? Are they pushy? Did they give you what you want etc keep us posted with your results ☺️


----------



## sgbunbun

dassad said:


> So glad to know this! I’m more or less fixed with MINE clinic too. Aside from the honest pricing, may I know how’s your experience with them? Are they pushy? Did they give you what you want etc keep us posted with your results ☺️


They weren’t pushy. The doctor didn’t suggest me to do anything else. instead he suggest me to do revision double eyelid on one side instead of forehead lifting. i still need to wait for it to fully deswell. will post an update


----------



## cherryblossom0731

iwant2lookgood said:


> Hi I am planning to do ptosis correction and rhino with them next month! May i know how the overall process/atmosphere there was like and which doctor you chose for your procedure?


do you have kakao talk? I am thinking about miho as well and want to see how your experience was with them


----------



## cherryblossom0731

ariesxtreme said:


> Thanks that's who i have a consultation for eyes when im there in a month.


Do you have kakao talk? I am thinking about going to braun or miho and would like to see how your experience was


----------



## happigirl123

peachpurse said:


> I’m not comfortable sharing photos. I am extremely unhappy. My eyes are hooded now. There’s a lot of revision patients not happy with him. His office stopped responding to me awhile ago. Trying to figure out what to do now.


Hi @peachpurse , I am so sorry to what about your unfortunate incident with Dr Seo . I was thinking of going to him . Your post made me worried ! Would you be able to show me your before and after photos pls ?


----------



## PJKB

Just wanted to share some rhinoplasty price quotes from my "Pass" list:

1mm: 4.5 million
Apgujeong: 5.5 million
April31: 10 million+
Banobagi: 7.45 million
Braun: 5.2 million
Eight: $3000-5000
GNG: 4.5 million
Grand: 4.5 million
Jewelry: 4.95m + 2.4m alar
JW: 8.05 million+
Miho: 5.0 million+
Migo: 4.5m + 1.5m alar
Wonjin: $4500-4800

Disclaimer: Your Mileage May Vary. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Everly07

Amy5039 said:


> Thank you for sharing. How did you get to know Girin? Are they famous for Rhinoplasty too? They seem to be famous for face contouring from their SNS.


Hello, I got to hear about them from MissOrange, she has been so informative and kind to share on experiences. I was drawn in by the facial contourning and 7mm lateral canthoplasty. I'm likely going to head to South Korea for a consult whilst I'm there. Not too sure about their rhinoplasty though. Maybe you can check out their instagram and can arrange a Zoom consultation. Thats what I did.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## dassad

sgbunbun said:


> They weren’t pushy. The doctor didn’t suggest me to do anything else. instead he suggest me to do revision double eyelid on one side instead of forehead lifting. i still need to wait for it to fully deswell. will post an update


Hi! I was so glad to see you mentioning about MINE plastic surgery  I’m a Singaporean too and  seemed to be fixated after months of research and comparison to have a go with dr Lee from MINE for a rhinoplasty. May I know how’s the consulted result vs the actual result of your nose and eyes? It’ll mean alot to me for your nose update on their quality and aesthetic eye for beauty!


----------



## dassad

sgbunbun said:


> They weren’t pushy. The doctor didn’t suggest me to do anything else. instead he suggest me to do revision double eyelid on one side instead of forehead lifting. i still need to wait for it to fully deswell. will post an update


Oops accidentally replied to a later reply from you! Have replied you in your updated reply


----------



## dassad

sgbunbun said:


> They weren’t pushy. The doctor didn’t suggest me to do anything else. instead he suggest me to do revision double eyelid on one side instead of forehead lifting. i still need to wait for it to fully deswell. will post an update





dassad said:


> So glad to know this! I’m more or less fixed with MINE clinic too. Aside from the honest pricing, may I know how’s your experience with them? Are they pushy? Did they give you what you want etc keep us posted with your results ☺️


Hi! I was so glad to see you mentioning about MINE plastic surgery ☺️ I’m a Singaporean too and seemed to be fixated after months of research and comparison to have a go with dr Lee from MINE for a rhinoplasty. May I know how’s the consulted result vs the actual result of your nose and eyes? It’ll mean alot to me for your nose update on their quality and aesthetic eye for beauty!


----------



## eimibilli

dassad said:


> Hi! I was so glad to see you mentioning about MINE plastic surgery ☺️ I’m a Singaporean too and seemed to be fixated after months of research and comparison to have a go with dr Lee from MINE for a rhinoplasty. May I know how’s the consulted result vs the actual result of your nose and eyes? It’ll mean alot to me for your nose update on their quality and aesthetic eye for beauty!


Hello! I am Sgrean too, would you be thinking of going for your consultation anytime soon? I'm looking to fly in November and am looking around for buddies!


----------



## humourous1632

IcisBlack said:


> Hi all, I haven't been posting but have been reading posts. My journey to plastic surgery is newish, but I'm currently in South Korea right now and have done one operation (1 week ago) and am debating to do another toward the end of September. I will post a more extensive post, but here are the prices I have received when I visited the clinics in person (in KRW):
> 
> ATOP:
> 
> Rhinoplasty (septal and ear cartilage) + alar base reduction: 4.2 mil
> Philtrum reduction (lip lift): 2 mil
> Dbl eyelid incision: 2 mil
> Epicanthoplasty (inner corner eyefold removal): 1.1 mil
> Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.8 mil
> Botox: forehead, between eyes, chin: 50k each area
> Fat grafting for whole face: 1.5 mil
> Braun
> 
> Dbl eyelid incision: 1.4 mil
> Epicanthoplasty (inner corner eyefold removal): 1.2 mil
> Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.4 mil
> Rhinoplasty (septal and ear cartilage): 4.5 mil
> Fat grafting for whole face: 1.5 mil
> Miho
> 
> Dbl eyelid incision: 1.4 mil
> Tranconjunctival fat repositioning (eyebags removal): 1.4 mil
> Nose revision (the doc said because I have done a jaw surgery that the nose is considered a revision): 2.7 mil
> Short nose extension: 7k
> Donated cartilage: 1.6 mil
> Ear cartilage: 7k
> Dr. Hong Ryul Jin (ENT specialist surgeon)
> 
> $50 USD for consultation that lasted less than 10 minutes. No CT scan, just a quick peek with his tweezers and a flashlight
> Quoted me $10,000 USD for a functional and rhinoplasty
> I found him via RealSelf. I went to him because I wanted to check with an ENT specialist whether there is something wrong with my septum/sinus due to my jaw surgery done close to 10 years ago. It turned out his diagnosis was not helpful - didn't offer more thoughts just literally sat there and ask me if I have questions.
> Things to note:
> 
> I've provided every rep and doctor my same background information and same concerns that I have and the above are their recommendations on what they can do
> With the exception of ENT surgeon, all clinics offered free consultation that included pictures and CT scan
> I didn't negotiate price at the time of consult
> They all mentioned the above are promo prices already
> I highly, 1,000,000% recommend in-person consultation before deciding on whether you should do the surgery, with which clinic, etc. if your time and resources can afford you that. I did some online consult and it is definitely not the same as being in the physical space. Elective surgeries are not to be taken lightly and saving money is not as critical as making sure you are making informed and sound choices.
> Price is only one factor to consider, but there are a lot of other factors to consider (eg, post-op care, doc's bedside manners, etc) - most clinics I found are not that far off from each other in prices. Make sure you find one you are comfortable with the staff and doctor (this point is going back to why it is so critical for in-person consultation).
> As mentioned, I've completed one surgery (eyelid incision, epicanthoplasty, tranconjunctival fat grafting) have decided on ATOP with Dr. Lee. My surgery and recovery went smoothly and I'm already seeing the results. So far, I'm very happy it. I'll post a separate post once my PurseForum account allows it.


Hi may i know the full name of your doctor at ATOP? i was debating between ATOP, MIHO and DB for my eyes and nose after seeing reviews on babitalk and the forums. how was your experience when visiting these clinics?


----------



## bluestar2

eimibilli said:


> Hello! I am Sgrean too, would you be thinking of going for your consultation anytime soon? I'm looking to fly in November and am looking around for buddies!


Hi! im sgrean too but im flying in jan 2023,, could you share your experiences after youre done with everything ?


----------



## angelascatsprinkles

I’m in the process of receiving a quote from a clinic but I’m confused. Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what does this mean: “There is a +10% VAT added to the total cost but this is refundable by tax refund”? I’m from the US btw


----------



## misosoupy

kelly3000 said:


> It's 2 weeks from surgery, better than last week. I like outline of my eyes, but it's swollen a bit. But I heard it is natural phenomenon.
> Dr. Yoon Jeongwon did my surgery. I am happy with the result


Wow that's great news!

I'm also thinking of getting revision DES at MIHO too and would love to find out more  Do you have kakaotalk so I could add you there?


----------



## clbprtt4817

Hi guys, I'm preparing to get DES in February and I was wondering around how much should I try negotiating for? Right now I'm being quoted around 2 million won.


----------



## DunDunDunn

clbprtt4817 said:


> Hi guys, I'm preparing to get DES in February and I was wondering around how much should I try negotiating for? Right now I'm being quoted around 2 million won.


Hiya, you could try asking for a better price, nothing to lose. Especially if you are getting multiple surgeries, or you are willing to share your BA pictures for the clinic/hospital to post online.


----------



## DunDunDunn

angelascatsprinkles said:


> I’m in the process of receiving a quote from a clinic but I’m confused. Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what does this mean: “There is a +10% VAT added to the total cost but this is refundable by tax refund”? I’m from the US btw


VAT is taxes. You can always get it back at the airport  But it would be included in the quoted prices. Just remember to ask the clinic/hospital to provide you the proper receipts/documents. And dont be sorry! It is good to clarify  Sometimes you can try asking the consultant you are contacting with.


----------



## cjin_

eimibilli said:


> Hello! I am Sgrean too, would you be thinking of going for your consultation anytime soon? I'm looking to fly in November and am looking around for buddies!


hiiii I'm sgrean too, do you mind sharing your experience with me afterwards? I'm gg in jan23 and would rly appreciate finding out more abt ur experience! thnkuuu


----------



## cjin_

bluestar2 said:


> Hi! im sgrean too but im flying in jan 2023,, could you share your experiences after youre done with everything ?


hello! sgrean too and thinking of gg in Jan23 as well, just curious what surgery r u thinking of getting and if u have any shortlisted clinics / recommendations? if you don't mind sharing


----------



## StarsInSky

Hi!
Does anyone know the approximate normal price in South Korea for advancement genioplasty (when the chin bone is moved forward)?   I have a very small, recessed chin but my face is quite thin/small and I don't want to remove any bone since I don't have so much bone. So I only want the chin advanced.  
(In some Korean clinics websites they talk about removing bones and they call it mini-v-line? but i don't want to remove bone.)
Thank you.


----------



## angelascatsprinkles

Quotes from Braun online:

Facial contour (cheekbone, jaw, chin)  11mil

Facelift  5.7mil

Forehead lift (with endotine)  3.5mil 

Double eyelid+ptosis  2.4mil, transconjunctival  1.4mil

Rhino (silicone) Tipplasty (donor rib + ear cartilage)  4.5mil


----------



## angelascatsprinkles

Quotes from Nana online:

Facial contouring 3 combination (zygoma, chin, jawline) 21,000,000 KRW

Facial fat grafting 3,000,000 KRW (forehead, nasolabial fold, temple, cheeks)

Rhinoplasty (tip & bridge) 6,000,000 KRW


----------



## bluestar2

cjin_ said:


> hello! sgrean too and thinking of gg in Jan23 as well, just curious what surgery r u thinking of getting and if u have any shortlisted clinics / recommendations? if you don't mind sharing


what’s ur kkt! let’s chat there


----------



## xpixi

Did anyone get some revision rhinoplasty quotes from JK?


----------



## cjin_

bluestar2 said:


> what’s ur kkt! let’s chat there


Hii sure! I pm-ed you my id


----------



## jovenus

cjin_ said:


> Hii sure! I pm-ed you my id


can u pm me ur id too? im looking to go in jan 23 too


----------



## cjin_

jovenus said:


> can u pm me ur id too? im looking to go in jan 23 too


pm-ed you ^^


----------



## annieray

Hi All,

I am planning to visit South Korea this Jan23. I’m planning to do Liposuction & Breast Aug (Fat Injection - not silicone). Any idea how much will it be? Any recommendations on the price?

P/S: Will be travelling with my family (with kids). Any idea the best way that I can enjoy this trip on top of having procedures done?


----------



## stroboni

sam_via said:


> Hi I recently got my rhinoplasty at girin! I got review discount so I'll post a thread when I got my priviliges~~


Hi! I really liked Girin's photos on Gangnam Unni because the patients' noses had a wider nostrils, which I have. I'm looking forward to your review! How was the consultation? Did you have to bring your own translator?


----------



## peachpurse

Kimmiko8 said:


> Hi everyone - does anyone have a quote from machimpyo for DES revision and ptosis correction?


I don’t recommend him for revision, only primary. My revision turned out bad and many others too.


----------



## dluckyd

Is anyone planning to go to KOREA in MARCH? Let me know and let's make a group!


----------



## dluckyd

Or if there's an existing group, let me know guys! I've been looking at different options for rhinoplasty (rib) and so far, leaning towards Nose Lab.


----------



## minnieh

dluckyd said:


> Or if there's an existing group, let me know guys! I've been looking at different options for rhinoplasty (rib) and so far, leaning towards Nose Lab.


We have a kkt group chat for March / April. If you leave your kkt ID here, i will add you.


----------



## philirina45

Ruby PS revision rhino (donor rib cartilage) 6.8 mln won, upper and lower bleph 6 mln.


----------



## dassad

eimibilli said:


> Hello! I am Sgrean too, would you be thinking of going for your consultation anytime soon? I'm looking to fly in November and am looking around for buddies!





eimibilli said:


> Hello! I am Sgrean too, would you be thinking of going for your consultation anytime soon? I'm looking to fly in November and am looking around for buddies!


Hi! So sorry for the reply only now, I’ve been so busy with life. I hope your surgery has a pleasant and successful one. Did my online consultation and am heading over to korea for my f2f consultation in a week’s time. Deposit paid but if I don’t feel comfortable, I’ll walk out and find a new one  if you’re still around korea early Dec and needs a buddy, I’m here for you


----------



## peachpurse

DES Revision crease lowering 4.5m to 6.5m (JW tried to quote me 9mil, what a joke)

Rhino 4m to 11m (Noselab tried to quote me 22mil!) Hoping to go to 1st Button for primary if I ever go back to Korea. 

Facial Fat Graft 2m

Brown Lifting 2m to 6m

Fraxel 400,000

Lip Filler 200,000 to 600,000


----------



## misosoupy

peachpurse said:


> I don’t recommend him for revision, only primary. My revision turned out bad and many others too.


Do you (or anyone else here) have recs for places that do revision DES well?

Most places can only do primary well and not the other way around


----------



## Hcolumbus

Hi any updates on prices at GNG for rhinoplasty? 

All prices in KRW
I was quoted: 
Silicon bridge + septal cartilage tip = 4.5M, 
donated cartilage bridge + septal cartilage tip = 5.5M, 
silicone bridge + autologous rib harvest tip = 8M,
no plant for bridge and tip = 11M. 

I didn't think no plant would be so expensive, is the price accurate?


----------



## stroboni

This is all for rhinoplasty (alarplasty, tipplasty, and osteotomy):

Luho: 5.3M KRW normal price, but 2.96M KRW if I make an appointment before 2PM
iLAC: 4.3M KRW 
Vibe: 4.5M KRW 
Girin: 4.8M KRW 

These prices are 'discounted' prices if I booked the appointment on the same day, and provide photos and reviews. I went ahead and chose iLAC, and my appointment date is set to December 24th. I'll make a post about my journey throughout and how my consultations were, which questions to ask, and tips and advice in hindsight!


----------



## dluckyd

peachpurse said:


> DES Revision crease lowering 4.5m to 6.5m (JW tried to quote me 9mil, what a joke)
> 
> Rhino 4m to 11m (Noselab tried to quote me 22mil!) Hoping to go to 1st Button for primary if I ever go back to Korea.
> 
> Facial Fat Graft 2m
> 
> Brown Lifting 2m to 6m
> 
> Fraxel 400,000
> 
> Lip Filler 200,000 to 600,000


Why is JW and Noselab so expensive?? Noselab quoted you 22mil? What is their price range? Why do they charge so much?


----------



## znemu

Is it possible to negotiate the prices? How would you do it, during the consultation? Like could I say I want to negotiate price for reviews etc etc, or paying in cash.


----------



## mushmellow

peachpurse said:


> DES Revision crease lowering 4.5m to 6.5m (JW tried to quote me 9mil, what a joke)
> 
> Rhino 4m to 11m (Noselab tried to quote me 22mil!) Hoping to go to 1st Button for primary if I ever go back to Korea.
> 
> Facial Fat Graft 2m
> 
> Brown Lifting 2m to 6m
> 
> Fraxel 400,000
> 
> Lip Filler 200,000 to 600,000


22m for what procedure at noselab? That's crazy


----------



## nekobox15

annieray said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to visit South Korea this Jan23. I’m planning to do Liposuction & Breast Aug (Fat Injection - not silicone). Any idea how much will it be? Any recommendations on the price?
> 
> P/S: Will be travelling with my family (with kids). Any idea the best way that I can enjoy this trip on top of having procedures done?


Also interested in price quotes for this!


----------



## chanel1993

Kimmiko8 said:


> Hi everyone - does anyone have a quote from machimpyo for DES revision and ptosis correction?


I paid 5m for DES revision and 2m for fat grafting.


----------



## bluedreams

chanel1993 said:


> I paid 5m for DES revision and 2m for fat grafting.


Do you mind sharing which area(s) on your face you got fat grafting for that price? I’m thinking of fat grafting for under eyes and maybe lower face.


----------



## chanel1993

bluedreams said:


> Do you mind sharing which area(s) on your face you got fat grafting for that price? I’m thinking of fat grafting for under eyes and maybe lower face.


Forhead, cheeks, lip, and a little jaw… I swear it did nothing. I was swollen and then my face when back to how it was


----------

